# Willkommen im Bergamont Support-Forum



## bergamont (18. März 2011)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen im Bergamont Support-Forum auf mtb-news.de!

Wir freuen uns Euch hier eine Plattform bieten zu können, auf der sich alle Fans und Freunde Bergamont austauschen können. Natürlich steht Euch hier unser Support-Team auch selbst mit Rat und Tat zur Seite.

Aktuelle Infos rund um die Bergamont Bikes, Events und unsere Teamfahrer findet Ihr außerdem auf unserer Webseite. Wer immer brandaktuell informiert werden möchte, findet uns auch auf Facebook oder folgt uns auf Twitter.

Gerne geben wir Euch hier technische Hinweise und unterstützen Euch bei Fragen zu Umbauten, Tuning, Ersatzteilen oder wenn Ihr beim Schrauben irgendwo nicht weiter kommt. Es liegt aber leider in der Natur eines Online-Forums, dass sich nicht alles per Ferndiagnose lösen lässt. Daher möchten wir Euch an dieser Stelle unser sehr gut ausgebautes und qualifiziertes Händlernetz ans Herz legen. Wenn Ihr mal ein Problem haben solltet, wird Euch bei jedem Bergamont Fachhändler gerne weitergeholfen. Den nächstgelegenen Bergamont Händler findet Ihr übrigens am besten über die Händlersuche.

Wir freuen uns auf Eure Beiträge und sind schon sehr gespannt was Ihr uns alles zu sagen und zu zeigen habt. 

Team Bergamont


----------



## pixel01 (18. März 2011)

Hallo Team Bergamont.
Schön das ihr auch hier seid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobede (18. März 2011)

Super, endlich!


----------



## keroson (19. März 2011)

ja endlich, wurde aber auch langsam Zeit


----------



## rschwarz (19. März 2011)

hallo,

super endlich, wurde ja auch zeit...

wo bleibt mein revox 9.1 ??? der händler hat mich schon wieder vertröstet.

mfg


----------



## cizeta (19. März 2011)

also der bergamont aussendienstler hat gesagt die nächsten wochen auf jeden fall für die die mein chef bestellt hat


----------



## Feel the Dirt (20. März 2011)

Super muss hier auch mein Lob loswerden, Mittwochs mein Helix 6.1 bestellt beim Händler und Freitags abgeholt TOP!


----------



## bergamont (21. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,

schön dass das hier so toll angenommen wird. Der Thread mit Euren Bergamont Bildern wurde mir doch auch gleich glatt vor der Nase weg eröffnet!

Ich freue mich auf Eure Beiträge und Diskussionen.

Thomas Spöttl
Team Bergamont


----------



## keroson (22. März 2011)

Hi Thomas,
da war ich wohl schneller.
BB Hans


----------



## Zonerider (24. März 2011)

Guten Morgen.

Für ein Big Air 6.9 aus dem Jahr 2009 benötige ich 3 Dinge.

- Schwingenbolzen
- Dämpferbolzen für Schwinge
- Dämpferbolzen für Hauptrahmen

Könne diese Teile einzeln bezogen werden und wenn ja wo?


----------



## bergamont (24. März 2011)

Hallo Zonerider,

natürlich bekommst Du diese Ersatzteile auch einzeln. Dazu einfach über Deinen Händler bei unserem Service anfragen lassen. Er kann Dir dann auch gleich die Preise nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cafescup (24. März 2011)

Hallo Thomas,

ich warte nun auch schon seit einiger Zeit auf mein Revox 9.1

Kannst Du etwas genaueres zu dem Liefertermin sagen?
Der Händler muß einen immer wieder auf`s Neue vertrösten.

Grüße Cafescup


----------



## Makke (25. März 2011)

@Bergamont ... warum gibt es eigentlich keine Rahmen (-Kits) bei Euch zu kaufen ... 
brauche kein komplettes Bike nur éinen Rahmen ... am liebsten ein Big Air 2011 in Mattschwarz.


----------



## bergamont (25. März 2011)

@cafescup
Wir bedauern die längere Wartezeit und arbeiten mit Hochdruck an der Auslieferung. Ich kann momentan nur um etwas Geduld bitten und hoffe hier in der nächsten Woche konkrete Angaben machen zu können.

@makke
Rahmen gibt es auch einzeln zu kaufen, hier das MTB-Programm für 2011:
Platoon Team (matt carbon-blue; S,M,L,XL) - UVP 1199,- EUR
Kiez Team (matt black-blue; 38,44) - UVP 399,- EUR
Big Air Team (matt black-blue; S,M,L)  - UVP 1699,- EUR
Straitline Team (matt black-blue; M,L)  - UVP 1699,- EUR

Wenn es Interesse an anderen Rahmen gibt, lohnt sich manchmal auch die Anfrage über Euren Händler, denn hin und wieder haben wir auch noch Einzelstücke.


----------



## Makke (25. März 2011)

ohhhhh ... das sind doch mal gute Nachrichten. 
Danke für das schnelle Feedback!!!


----------



## cizeta (25. März 2011)

wenn interesse besteht ich hätte noch einen neuen evolve team dh rahmen im laden


----------



## Volc0m (25. März 2011)

Hallo!

in ca. 2-3 Wochen werde ich einen Straitline Team Rahmen bekommen, Größe M.

Nun wäre meine Frage welche Feder standardmäßig verbaut ist und welche ich bei ca. 76kg (inkl. Helm etc.) brauchen würde.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (26. März 2011)

@cizeta ... ein 2011er Big Air hast Du nicht zufällig auch übrig? Das Team Dh wäre nichts für mich, bin kein DHler ... eher eine touirenfahrender Freerideendurist ... oder so


----------



## bergamont (26. März 2011)

@Volc0m
Soweit ich das gerade im Kopf habe, wird der Rahmen bzw. das Bike mit einer 300er Feder ausgeliefert. Prüfe das aber nächste Woche nochmal.

Du solltest aber bei 76Kg Kampfgewicht mit der Standardfeder gut zurecht kommen, da das ja ein recht durchschnittliches Gewicht ist.


----------



## cizeta (26. März 2011)

ne nur den team dh rahmen


----------



## Volc0m (26. März 2011)

Danke!
Würd mich über eine Bestätigung freuen. 

Gruß


----------



## Volc0m (27. März 2011)

Ach ja, ganz vergessen:

Ich bin übrigens ca.185cm groß und habe mir, wie erwähnt, den M Rahmen bestellt, da er - wenn man nach den Maßen geht, insbesondere der Wheelbase - relativ groß ausfällt.

Was wäre denn die Herstellerempfehlung bei meiner Körpergröße?
...noch könnte ich aus dem M ein L machen. 

Gruß

edit: Was ich so lese wäre ein L wohl doch besser. Aber ich warte mal auf die Bergamont-Empfehlung.


----------



## cafescup (28. März 2011)

Moin,

hat vielleicht jemand noch nen schönen leichten Platoon-Rahmen in Gr. L ab Bj 2007 im guten Zustand oder auch neu rumliegen? 
Gerne die Carbon-Variante.

Oder sogar einen Rückläufer wegen z.B. Lackfehler bei Bergamont selbst

Sollte halt günstgig sein

Greetz Cafescup


----------



## bergamont (28. März 2011)

Hier nachgereicht die Infos zum 2011er Straitline, bzgl. Rahmengröße und Federn direkt aus unserer Entwicklung.

Rahmengröße M
Feder: 350 (für ca. 72 - 82kg Kampfgewicht)
ein Rad in M ist für Menschen bis etwa 175cm gedacht

Rahmengröße L
Feder: 400 (für ca. 82 -92kg Kampfgewicht)
ein Rad in L ist für Menschen ab etwa 175cm gedacht


@Volc0m
Ich würde also empfehlen auf ein "L" umzusteigen und die Feder auf eine 350er zu wechseln.


----------



## Volc0m (28. März 2011)

Alles klar, vielen Dank!


----------



## GTForce2.009 (30. März 2011)

Hallo Team Bergamont!

Ich habe ein Big Air Team Classic Line (Hammerschmidt) und ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad. Allerdings sieht es so aus als wäre Feuchtigkeit ins vordere Lager der Nabe gekommen. Sie läuft zwar noch allerdings nicht mehr so "seidenweich"  Spiel ist keins vorhanden. Jetzt zu meiner Fage: Muss ich die Nabe komplett tauschen lassen oder kann man das Lager auspressen lassen? Was würde das kosten??

Danke schonmal im voraus!


----------



## cizeta (30. März 2011)

der fachhändler wird dir da weiter helfen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTForce2.009 (30. März 2011)

Und wofür gibts dann bitte das Forum, wenn ich mich jetzt doch wieder an meinen Fachhändler wenden soll????

Es gibt übrigens ca 5 bis 6 in München, soll ich jetzt jeden kontaktieren???


----------



## bergamont (30. März 2011)

Hi GTForce2.009

Wenn die Lager der Naben Schaden genommen haben, dann können diese einzeln getauscht werden, die ganze Nabe bzw. das ganze Rad muss nicht gewechselt werden.

Würde Dich da aber tatsächlich an einen unserer Händler verweisen, denn dort wird man Dir am schnellsten helfen können. Da die Stundensätze der Werkstätten unterschiedlich sind, kann ich Dir zum Endpreis keine definitive Aussage machen, wir machen den Händlern da keine Vorschriften. Die Lager selbst kosten aber nicht die Welt, so dass sich der Austausch kostenmäßig im Rahmen halten wird.

Wenn Lager Wassereinbruch haben, dann ist häufig die Reinigung mit Hochdruckreiniger oder Gartenschlauch der Grund. Die Dichtungen der Industrielager schützen lediglich vor Spritzwasser. Wenn das Rad mit höherem Wasserdruck gereinigt wird, gehen die Lager meist schnell kaputt, da Schmutz und Wasser eingedrückt wird und das enthaltene Fett herausgespült bzw. kontaminiert wird.


----------



## JanMu. (30. März 2011)

Hallo Team Bergamont!
Vor ca. ner Woche ist meon Bergamont Kiez Flow (das 8-gang, nicht das 24) gekommen. So nun zu meiner Frage: Ist das bike für Slopestyle und Bikepark tauglich, sprich stabil genug?
MfG


----------



## bergamont (31. März 2011)

Das Kiez Flow verträgt auch mal ne Runde durch den Bikepark, kein Problem.

Beim Thema Haltbarkeit kommt es immer auch darauf an, was Du genau vor hast und wie gut Deine Fahrtechnik ist - das gilt aber für alle Bikes. Wer super fährt, bei dem hält sogar Leichtbau, wer ständig stumpf irgendwo einschlägt, bei dem wird selbst ein Doppel-T-Träger verbiegen.

Bei intensivem Einsatz, wirst Du wahrscheinlich mittel- bis langfristig über ein Upgrade z.B. der Gabel nachdenken wollen/müssen. Für dem Einstiegs- bis Hobby-Bereich sehe ich aber keine Probleme.


----------



## Funghi (1. April 2011)

Sage ich doch auch erstmal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wurde ja auch mal Zeit 

Könnte mir wer die Maße der Hauptlager mitteilen? Habe ein 2007er Big Air Team

Grüße und danke,

Christian


----------



## bergamont (2. April 2011)

@Funghi
Schicke Dir nächste Woche die Maße, muss da mal bei unserer Technik nachfragen.


----------



## Datenwurm (3. April 2011)

Oh weh...


Erstmal freue ich mich, das Bergamont jetzt auch bei MTB-News aktiv ist!


Das Schlechte für mich: Da die Rennsaison bald losgeht (17.04. in Barr) habe ich heute nochmal mein Team DH aus 2007 komplett zerlegt, gereinigt...  Leider Gottes habe ich dabei 3 kleine Risse im Hinterbau gefunden. Jeweils einen an jeder Kettenstrebe (an der Schweißnaht zwischen dem 4-Kant Rohr der Kettenstrebe und dem Frästeil, welches am Hauptrahmen besfestigt ist). Bilder mache ich gleich.

--->Gibt es denn noch Hinterbauten für das Team DH bis 2008? Falls ja: wo und für wieviel. Falls nein: ehm ja Saison zu ende. Ich weis zwar nicht genau, wie lange die Risse schon da sind, aber wenn ich weis, dass ich 3 Risse habe kann ich nichtmehr um jede zehntel Sekunde fahren - bessergesagt kann ich garnichtmehr beruhigt fahren :-(


Es würde mich freuen, wenn ich einen Ansprechpartner finde, egal ob es nun gut oder weniger gut für mich ausgeht. Gerne auch per PN oder Email.


Edit: Bilder gibts hier: Album "Sonstiges" 



Grüße Tobias


----------



## Funghi (3. April 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Funghi
> Schicke Dir nächste Woche die Maße, muss da mal bei unserer Technik nachfragen.



das wär super 

@Datenwurm:  mein Beileid! Genau da ist meiner auch gerissen, wie so viele andere auch :-/ Hoffe für dich, dass es da noch Ersatz gibt...


----------



## Datenwurm (3. April 2011)

Sind da echt noch mehr Team DH gerissen? Ich hatte davon noch nichts gehört.

Ich frage mich, ob ich meine Saisonplanung jetzt völlig über den Haufen werfen kann - EuropaCup ade? Verdammt, ich dachte bei 5,9kg ohne Dämpfer ist die Kiste unzerstörbar (ich habe Rennfertig 70kg...).


Wenn ich mir überlege wie die Risse dahin kommen... Bei Durchschlägen würden genau diese Stellen stärker gedehnt - aber bei all meinen Manövern habe ich noch nie einen spürbaren Durchschlag gehabt - bei der Travis oder auch beim Big Air habe ich Durchschläge ja gehört oder gespürt - beim Team Dh nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (4. April 2011)

Kann man mit dem aktuellen ´Threesome´auch mal für seehr leichte Einsätze in den Bikepark?
Daß es theoretisch geht, ist mir klar, aber wie schaut´s mit der Haltbarkeit aus??


Danke, Alex


----------



## bergamont (4. April 2011)

@Datenwurm
Habe Deine Anfrage an unseren Service weitergeleitet und gebe Dir Bescheid, sobald ich von dort Nachricht erhalte.

@alet08
Es ist nicht immer einfach bei solchen Fragen eine Pauschalantwort zu geben, da die Rahmenbedingungen nicht eindeutig sind. Jeder versteht ja bei "leichtem Einsatz" ein bisschen was anderes. Sage ich "ja", shreddern demnächst alle mit dem Bike die DH-Kurse, wofür das Threesome natürlich nicht gedacht ist. Sage ich "nein", würde das ja bedeuten das Bike taugt nichts - dem ist natürlich nicht so 

Aber im Ernst, "mal" eine leichte Runde durch den Bikepark stellt kein Problem dar, so lange man vernünftig und sauber fährt. Das heist nicht bergab zu schleichen, aber im Zweifel vielleicht lieber einmal mehr den Chickenway nehmen, statt den Drop.


----------



## alet08 (4. April 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> @alet08
> Es ist nicht immer einfach bei solchen Fragen eine Pauschalantwort zu geben, da die Rahmenbedingungen nicht eindeutig sind. Jeder versteht ja bei "leichtem Einsatz" ein bisschen was anderes. Sage ich "ja", shreddern demnächst alle mit dem Bike die DH-Kurse, wofür das Threesome natürlich nicht gedacht ist. Sage ich "nein", würde das ja bedeuten das Bike taugt nichts - dem ist natürlich nicht so
> ...



Ich frage, weil ich mir überlege mein ´threesome´zu verkaufen, um mir das aktuelle zu holen oder ich behalte es , und kaufe ein gebrauchtes Enduro (oder vllt. ein ´big air´.)

Alex


----------



## bergamont (4. April 2011)

Das aktuelle Threesome hat ja einen vollständig neuen Rahmen mit Coax Pivot System im Hinterbau und 150mm Federweg bekommen. Damit vereint das 2011er Threesome praktisch das Enduro und das "alte" Threesome.

Der Einsatzbereich des Big Air ist natürlich noch etwas weiter in Richtung Freeride angesetzt. Wenn Du also Ambitionen in Richtung Bike Park und etwas härteren Sachen hast, wäre das tatsächlich wohl sinnvoll, sich in diese Richtung für ein Zweitbike zu orientieren. Parallel ein Threesome und ein Enduro zu fahren wäre meiner Ansicht nach etwas eng gegriffen, da die Einsatzbereiche sehr dicht beieinander liegen.


----------



## alet08 (4. April 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> Das aktuelle Threesome hat ja einen vollständig neuen Rahmen mit Coax Pivot System im Hinterbau und 150mm Federweg bekommen. Damit vereint das 2011er Threesome praktisch das Enduro und das "alte" Threesome[...]



Genau deswegen fragte ich nach der bikeparktauglichkeit 

Danke!


----------



## bergamont (4. April 2011)

@Funghi

Hauptlager für Big Air Rahmen 2007 sind vom Typ: 6903-2RS (bzw. 61903-2RS)

Solltest Du beim lokalen "Lagermann" Deines Vertrauens problemlos bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (4. April 2011)

jaja ... das neue Threesome ist echt ne schöne Spaßmaschine geworden,  ganau wie das Big Air ... ich bin noch am überlegen ob ich mein 3-some  7.7 gegen ein neuens "tausche" oder mir ein Big Air dazu hole ...


----------



## Datenwurm (5. April 2011)

Zwischenstand bei mir:

Rahmen ist bei meinem Händler, Rechnung per Fax bei Bergamont.

Im Service bei Bergamont wusste man schon bescheid - die Infos fliesen also schnell vom Forum hier an die richtige Stelle. So ist das wünschenswert!

Danke @bergamont, dass du da schonmal Informationen gesteuert hast.


Und nun? Abwarten, wie im Service entschieden wird. Ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## cizeta (5. April 2011)

daten wurm hast du meine pm bekommen wegen dem team dh rahmen


----------



## Funghi (5. April 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Funghi
> 
> Hauptlager für Big Air Rahmen 2007 sind vom Typ: 6903-2RS (bzw. 61903-2RS)
> 
> Solltest Du beim lokalen "Lagermann" Deines Vertrauens problemlos bekommen.



vielen Dank!

Allerdings habe ich gerade einen Schrecken gekriegt, wie es aussieht ist mein Rahmen schon wieder gerissen  Die Stelle ist jedoch ungewöhnlich, so mitten in der Schweißnaht...allerdings würde das das knacken beim einfedern erklären...
Wenn es ein Riss sein sollte wie sieht es bei so einem Fall mit der Garantie aus? Hatte ja im Oktober 2009 schonmal einen neuen Rahmen gekreigt.

Grüße

Christian


----------



## cizeta (5. April 2011)

das sieht eher aus als hätte man mit einem schraubendreher oder schlüssel einen kratzer rein geritzt und laut materialkunde in der schule reissen rahmen immer neben der scheissnaht im grobkorn gefüge könnte davon bei bedarf auch fotos machen


----------



## bergamont (5. April 2011)

Hi Christian,

so wie ich das auf dem Foto erkenne, ist das kein Riss. Sieht nach einem simplen Lackkratzer aus - da besteht kein Grund zur Sorge.

Wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst, lass mal Deinen Händler drauf schauen.

Knacken beim Einfedern kann unzählige Ursachen haben. Muss nicht der Rahmen sein, kann auch eine der Komponenten, wie z.B. Sattelstütze o.ä. sein. Auch die Dämpferfeder bewegt sich gerne mal etwas auf den Federtellern. Bemühe da mal die Suchfunktion, es gibt hier unzählige gute Threads mit Tips zur Ursachenforschung.


----------



## Mecki (6. April 2011)

Bei meinem Big Air mit Bremsmomentabstützung hat die Stange an der Aufnahme unter dem Tretlager etwas Spiel-ist das normal? bzw kann man das einstellen?
Viele Grüße Mecki


----------



## downhillerkarl (6. April 2011)

Kurze Frage:
könnt ihr mir sagen wann die Straitlines ausgeliefert werden?
kanns kaum noch erwarten


----------



## keroson (6. April 2011)

Die ersten müssten schon raus sein, die ersten Teas haben heute ihre bekommen, normalerweise )so wie ich bergamont kenne) dauert das nicht viel länger bis die normalen Serienmodelle rausgehen...


----------



## GTForce2.009 (6. April 2011)

@Mecki

Ich hab auch ein Big Air Team Classic Line (mit BMA) das Spiel tritt an dem Kugelgelenk auf. Ist für diese Baureihe normal. Auch wenn du das Teil erneuerst wird es irgendwann wieder auftreten. Ich hab einfach zwischen Kugel und Rahmen einen Kabelbinder gezurrt. Das schränkt die Funktion nicht ein und das lästige Klappern verschwindet.Bin die letzte Saison ohne Probleme damit gefahren. Wenn du nicht weißt was ich meine mach ich gern ein Foto davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mecki (7. April 2011)

@GT Force
Danke für Deine Antwort!Ich dachte, man kann vielleicht mit der Madenschraube, die an der "Umfassung"des Kugelgelenkes angebracht ist etwas justieren und wollte nicht einfach drauflosschrauben.Wo genau bringst du den Kabelbinder an-sind ja alles bewegliche Teile deren Funktion ich damit einschränke-oder?
Viele Grüße Mecki


----------



## GTForce2.009 (7. April 2011)

Hab ich alles schon probiert, vergeblich :-(


----------



## GTForce2.009 (7. April 2011)

Sorry Qualität des Bildes ist nicht so gut, aber ich denke man kann es erkennen.
Das funktioniert absolut sorgenfrei, bin so die komplette letzte Saison gefahren (Leogang,Lenggries,Gaiskopf,Mottolino)


----------



## Mecki (7. April 2011)

Alles klar-paßt!Werde ich ausprobieren!
Vielen Dank!


----------



## GTForce2.009 (7. April 2011)

Gerne!!!!!


----------



## Mecki (9. April 2011)

Habe jetzt mal die Aufnahme am Rahmen auseinandergebaut und angeschaut-die Schraube ist einfach ein paar zehntel zu dünn am Schaft.Dadurch ergibt sich bei mir das Spiel der Stange-weniger durch das Kugelgelenk.Habe jetzt erstmal einfach etwas Tape um den Schaft der Schraube gewickelt und sie wieder reingedreht-Spiel ist weg, aber schaunmermal wie lange es funktioniert ( Grüße an alle Feinmechaniker hier   ).Gibt es dazu noch ein Statement von Bergamont?Das Spiel war von Anfang an...ansonsten ein geiles, stressfreies Bike!
Viele Grüße und ein schönes Bikewochenende an alle,
Mecki


----------



## GTForce2.009 (9. April 2011)

Dann fällt mir nur noch farbloser Nagellack oder Lock tight ein.
Wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab könntest du damit das Zehntel ausgleichen. Quasi klebst du sie fest. Das Tape wird bestimmt nicht lang halten.


----------



## heiko99 (10. April 2011)

habe gestern endlich mein Threesome MGN bekommen und es natürlich direkt auf einer ordentlichen Tour getestet. Super Bike! Mal gucken, ob ich heute noch einmal loskomme 

Jetzt habe ich nur eine Frage. Mein Händler hat mir die Teile (Sattelstütze, Steckachse etc.) kurz erklärt.
Aber leider stehen in der mitgelieferten Doku keine Infos bzgl. Federelemente, Flip Chip etc.
Die Bergamont-Bedienungsanleitung zeigt ja wirklich nur allgemeine Sachen.
Könnt ihr da noch mal etwas nachliefern?
Habe keine Lust und Zeit mir die Infos für Dämpfer und Gabel selber aus dem Internet zu suchen. Die Drehmomente für den Lenker wären auch interessant.
Bzgl. Flip Chip solltet ihr wirklich auch eine kurze Doku zur Verfügung stellen...

Aber das sind eigentlich nur Kleinigkeiten. Wer will schon eine Doku lesen, wenn man so ein Bike zu Hause stehen hat


----------



## cizeta (10. April 2011)

die dokumente muss dir der händler eigtl alle mit geben am besten einfach mal hingehen und fragen wo diese alle sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiko99 (10. April 2011)

cizeta schrieb:


> die dokumente muss dir der händler eigtl alle mit geben am besten einfach mal hingehen und fragen wo diese alle sind



Das ist mir klar. Ich habe auch einen ganzen Karton voll bekommen. Nur die wirklich wichtigen Dokus (s.o.) sind nicht dabei.


----------



## cizeta (10. April 2011)

so wie oben beschrieben hörte es sich so an du hättest nur dasbergamont handbuch


----------



## bergamont (10. April 2011)

@Mecki
Hab ich das richtig verstanden: Das Kugelgelenk hat auf der Schraube Spiel, die das Gelenk am Hauptrahmen hält? Sobald die Schraube korrekt angezogen ist, sollte da kein Spiel mehr sein, da die Schraube das Gelenk ja festklemmt. Das die Schraube etwas dünner ist, als der Innendurchmesser des Kugelgelenkes ist normal, einige Zehntel müsstes Du aber vielleicht nochmal konkretisieren. Nicht dass da die Toleranzen ungünstig gepaart sind.

Quick-Fix wäre evtl. eine Schraube mit kurzem Schaft zu verwenden. Also eine, wo ein Stück ohne Gewinde ist. Müsstest nur darauf achten, dass dieser Teil nicht breiter als das Kugelgelenk ist.

@heiko99
Erstmal Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb, viel Spaß mit Deinem Bike!
Deinen Vorschlag zur Erklärung des Flip-Chip nehme ich gerne auf, macht auf jeden Fall Sinn hier mit kurzem Video oder einer Animation die Funktionsweise zu erklären. Haben wir bisher nicht gemacht, aber ich werde das bei uns einbringen.
Was hättest Du den gerne an Infos zu Gabel und Dämpfer? Die Bedienungsanleitungen, oder eine Anleitung für ein korrektes Fahrwerkssetup?

Hier schon mal was zum Runterladen, da steht auf jeden Fall schon mal alles drin, was man so braucht:
Technische Dokumentation der Gabel
Anleitung RockShox Gabeln
Anleitung Fox Dämpfer/Gabeln

Zum Thema Fahrwerkssetup gibt es hier im Forum einige sehr hilfreiche Threads, auch Magazine sind da nützlich, z.B. hat die BIKE auf ihrer Webseite diverse Anleitungen.

Drehmomente für den Vorbau sind beim Syntace direkt eingelasert - in der Regel 10Nm.


----------



## holk101 (11. April 2011)

Servus,

ich hab mal ne Frage. Ich fahr das Bergamount Straitline 7.0 seid einem Jahr, jetzt hat ein Bekannter von mir gesagt ich hätte an meinem Rad eine "alte" Bremsmomentabstützung. Angeblich gäbs da schon recht lange eine neuere?? Ich wollte mal nachfragen ob da was dran ist?

Gruß


----------



## heiko99 (11. April 2011)

@bergamont
Mit dem FlipChip hört sich doch schonmal super an.

Wegen dem Fahrwerk: 
Also das Setup hinzubekommen ist ja eigentlich kein Geheimnis. Aber für "Anfänger" oder für die erste Einstellung hilft doch z.B. der Aufdruck auf der Revelation. Für den Dämpfer kenne ich es normalerweise auch, dass die Hersteller eine grobe Richtung vorgeben.
Und wenn sich ein Käufer nicht selber schlauch macht, kann man nirgends nachlesen wofür z.B. der Plattform-Hebel am Dämpfer da ist.

Ich finde insgesamt, dass die Bedienungsanleitung halt mehr spezifisch auf das Bike abgestimmt werden soll.

Heiko


----------



## Datenwurm (11. April 2011)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Oh weh...
> 
> 
> Erstmal freue ich mich, das Bergamont jetzt auch bei MTB-News aktiv ist!
> ...









Danke!

Hiermit möchte ich mich bei allen Beteiligten bei Bergamont bedanken, dass ich so schnell und vor allem unkompliziert einen neuen Rahmen bekommen habe! (@bergamont: das kannst du ruhig deinen Kollegen auch sagen)

Was soll ich da noch groß sagen? Ich hatte ein Problem und trotz Zeitdruck meinerseites (Frankreichurlaub usw.) wurde mir schnell geholfen. Das schafft Kundenbindung - warum soll bei so einem Service nicht noch das ein oder andere Bergamont in der Keller kommen... Und bei der Gravityfraktion werde ich wohl auch mal ansprechen, was Service am Kunden sein kann. Man hört ja immer wieder von unkulanten Herstellern und ewigen Wartezeiten, da fällt Bergamont doch positiv auf.

Mittwoch sollen alle fehlenden Teile (Kettenführung, Innenlager) dasein, sodass ich dann auch ein Bild vom "neuen alten" posten kann. 


Also nochmal danke an alle Beteiligten, 

auch meinen local Dealer Zweiradtechnik Michael Keiderling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (11. April 2011)

@holk101
Da muss ich selbst mal nachforschen, ich meine wir hatten in 2010 nur eine Variante, prüfe das aber gerne nochmal. Hast Du zufällig ein Bild von Deinem aktuellen Setup?
Macht das Teil denn Probleme, oder warum fragst Du etwas Neuem?

@heiko99
Eine individuelle Bedienungsanleitung für jedes Modell bzw. jede Modellreihe wäre ohne Frage ideal, jedoch ist die Umsetzung extrem aufwändig. Dazu kommt, dass egal wie umfangreich wir so etwas gestalten würden, bestimmt immer noch Fragen offen bleiben würden - sonst gäbe es ja das ganze IBC nicht .
Gerade bei speziellen Themen, wie Setup und Einstellungen zählen wir daher auch auf die Kompetenz unserer Händler, denn keine noch so detaillierte Anleitung ersetzt die Einweisung durch einen Profi.

@Datenwurm
Freut mich, dass alles so gut geklappt hat. Dein Lob wissen wir sehr zu schätzen und ich gebe das gerne weiter.


----------



## willi2000 (12. April 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Team DH Rahmen von 2008. Ist es bei diesem Rahmen zulässig, Steuersätze für veränderbare Lenkwinkel einzubauen?
Ich möchte nämlich einen flacheren Lenkwinkel testen.

Danke


----------



## bergamont (12. April 2011)

@willi2000
Kein Problem mit dem Steuersatz, kannst Du einbauen.

@holk101
So, nun bin ich bezüglich Bremsmomentabstützung schlauer. 
Es gibt für die Straitlines eine BMA mit langem Arm. Nachdem uns aber unsere Teamfahrer das Feedback gegeben haben, dass der lange Arm z.B. bei tiefen Spurrillen oder Steinfeldern unerwünschten Bodenkontakt haben kann, wurden die Rahmen serienmäßig immer mit einem kurzen Arm geliefert.

Was ist der Unterschied?
Je länger der Arm, desto besser ist die Entkopplung der Bremse vom Fahrwerk, da die Bewegung zwischen Bremsscheibe und -Sattel immer geringer wird.
Ob nun ein Wechsel vom einen zum anderen System für Dich sinnvoll ist, musst Du entscheiden.
Kurzer Arm - etwas geringere Entkopplung, dafür mehr Bodenfreiheit
Langer Arm - bessere Entkopplung, dafür weniger Bodenfreiheit





Preise und Verfügbarkeit der Teile, bitte über Deinen Händler in Erfahrung bringen.


----------



## holk101 (12. April 2011)

@ bergamont
Probleme macht mir die BMA nicht. Es ist nur so: Wenn ich die Hinterradbremse drücke und dann einfeder wippt das ganze Rad sehr seltsam... aber ich gehe davon aus das es beim Straitline 7.0 normal ist. Der Bekannte von mir, der mir gesagt hatte, das es "angeblich" eine andere BMA gibt, meinte das dieses Wippen dann etwas nachlassen würde. Also im Grunde frag ich nur aus interesse, denn wenn es was geben würde, dass die Performance verbessern würde warum nicht mal erkundigen 

Aber ich bin zu frieden mit dem Rad und hab keine Probleme.


----------



## holk101 (12. April 2011)

haha, das kommt davon wenn man zu lang zum schreiben eines Posts braucht und in der Zeit schon eine neue Antwort bekommt  

Danke schön für die Infos


----------



## Mecki (12. April 2011)

@Bergamont
Ja, die Schraube, die das Kugelgelenk am Rahmen hält ,ist 0,3 mm kleiner als der Lochdurchmesser-nicht viel, aber das reicht um ein Klappern/Spiel zu erzeugen, selbst wenn die Schraube fest angezogen ist(fester will ich sie nicht anziehen, da nach "fest" ja bekanntlich "ab" kommt).
Ansonsten kann ich mich meinem Vorredner bezüglich Bedienungsanleitung  anschließen-wäre gut wenn für die Steckachse und Bma (ist das ein Schmiernippel am Kugelgelenk-sieht so aus?) eine Beschreibung dabei wäre.Komme zwar auf alles mit der Zeit auch selbst, aber eine  Anleitung/Info anstatt rumprobieren wäre schon auch gut.Mein Händler ist ne Ecke weg und das Rad habe ich bei ihm nicht wegen der tollen Beratung und Fachkompetenz (ich fand nicht das er die hatte, gibts leider viele...)gekauft sondern weil ich das Big Air wollte und er einen guten Preis gemacht hat.Ich finde es aber super , wie schnell und kompetent hier die Fragen beantwortet werden, vielen Dank dafür!
Viele Grüße Mecki


----------



## craysor (13. April 2011)

hallo,
gibts den fastlane-rahmen auch einzeln zu kaufen? bis jetzt habe ich zumindest online keinen händler gefunden.

danke!


----------



## bergamont (13. April 2011)

@craysor
Den Fastlane Rahmen haben wir offiziell nicht einzeln im Programm. Du kannst aber über Deinen Händler bei unserem Vertrieb anfragen lassen, denn manchmal haben wir Einzelstücke oder Überhänge abzugeben - das ist aber ein bisschen Glückssache.

@Mecki
Schau mal, ob Du bei Dir vor Ort eine neue Schraube bekommst, wie gesagt vielleicht sogar eine mit kurzem Schaft - das ist wahrscheinlich die schnellste und günstigste Lösung. Sonst müsstest Du damit doch mal zum Händler und das über unseren Service klären lassen. Evtl. ist da die Paarung der Tolleranzen ungünstig. Also Schraube an der unteren Tolleranzgrenze, Kugelgelenk an der oberen. Und das ist übrigens ein Schmiernippel am Gelenk.

Den Vorschlag, unsere Dokumentationen zu verbessern, habe ich aufgenommen.


----------



## federwech (14. April 2011)

Schöne Sache dass bergamont sich hier stellt! Gefällt mir!
Bin bisher von Bergamont (über meinen Händler) auch gut verarztet worden. Da muss man auch mal loben 

Rein interesshalber:
Warum gibts im 2011er Programm denn kein Enduro mehr? Zwischen Threesome und Big Air ist da jetzt irgendwie ne Lücke...

Danke im Voraus und Grüsse aus BaWü nach Hamburch


----------



## bergamont (14. April 2011)

@federwech

Irgendwie waren wir hier ja auch schon lange überfällig 

Das Threesome hat für 2011 einen komplett neuen Rahmen bekommen und vereint jetzt die Einsatzbereiche des 2010er Enduros und Threesomes, also keine Lücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (14. April 2011)

Hallo Bergamont-Team!

Schön, dass es jetzt auch einen Support hier beim IBC-Forum gibt.

Wo wir gerade beim Thema "Bergamont Enduro" wären, hab eine Servicefrage. Ich bin seit Mitte Oktober 2009 Besitzer eines Bergamont Enduro 9.8. Bei meiner letzten Tour musste ich feststellen, dass der Rahmen gebrochen ist. Nun hab ich eine Frage: An wen soll ich mich zunächst wenden?
Bei Bergamont anrufen? (--> ist diese Servicenummer 040-432843-0 korrekt?)
Den gebrochenen Rahmen bei einem Bergamont-Händler reklamieren?
Bei Jehle-bikes (dort wurde das Bike gekauft) anrufen?

*Für eine schnelle Hilfe bin ich dankbar!
* 
Viele Grüße!


----------



## bergamont (14. April 2011)

Garantiefälle bitte immer über einen Bergamont-Händler abwickeln - das geht am schnellsten. Wichtig ist immer die Rechnung am Start zu haben.

Im Prinzip kann jeder Bergamont Händler einen Garantiefall abwickeln, persönlich würde ich dahin gehen, wo Du das Teil gekauft hast. Wenn es so wie in Deinem Fall ein Versender ist, am besten vorher kurz durchrufen. In vielen Fällen kann man die ganze Sache dann schon telefonisch bzw. mit ein paar zugemailten Fotos ins Laufen bringen.

Die Telefonnummer ist übrigens unsere Zentrale...


----------



## Volc0m (15. April 2011)

Hallo!

vor kurzem habe ich mich hier nach der richtigen Rahmengröße erkundigt.
Nochmals vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort! 

Allerdings würde ich es genial finden, wenn die Größenempfehlungen bereits auf der Website zu erfahren wären. Oder spricht etwas dagegen?

Gruß


----------



## bergamont (15. April 2011)

Da spricht absolut nichts dagegen. Ich werde Deinen Vorschlag auf meine Liste mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen für die Webseite setzen und bei uns einbringen.


----------



## <NoFear> (16. April 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> Garantiefälle bitte immer über einen Bergamont-Händler abwickeln - das geht am schnellsten. Wichtig ist immer die Rechnung am Start zu haben.
> 
> Im Prinzip kann jeder Bergamont Händler einen Garantiefall abwickeln, persönlich würde ich dahin gehen, wo Du das Teil gekauft hast. Wenn es so wie in Deinem Fall ein Versender ist, am besten vorher kurz durchrufen. In vielen Fällen kann man die ganze Sache dann schon telefonisch bzw. mit ein paar zugemailten Fotos ins Laufen bringen.
> 
> Die Telefonnummer ist übrigens unsere Zentrale...



Hallo wollte mich für den SCHNELLEN Support bei euch bedanken. Hab den Rahmen beim Bergamont Händler meines Vertrauens reklamiert! Mal sehen wie schnell das geht.

Also nochmal THX!!


----------



## Volc0m (16. April 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> Da spricht absolut nichts dagegen. Ich werde Deinen Vorschlag auf meine Liste mit Verbesserungsvorschlägen für die Webseite setzen und bei uns einbringen.



Dankeschön! 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch:
Auf welches Gewicht kommt der Straitline Team Rahmen inkl. RC4?

Gruß


----------



## BommelMaster (17. April 2011)

Hallo,

mein bruder hat ein bergamont enduro 8.7 und will es verkaufen, und ich hab von dem kettenstreben problem gehört, dass die streben bis 07 gerne an der bremsaufnahme brechen, und ab 08 dann gerne vorne an der linken kettenstrebe bei der verstrebung brechen.

was kostet eine ersatzkettenstrebe, unter welchen umständen passiert dies? zu große bremsscheibe, zu hohe belastung, und wann muss ich damit rechnen?


----------



## Volc0m (18. April 2011)

Nachtrag: und welchen Adapter brauche ich am Hinterbau für eine 2011er Avid Code mit 203er Scheibe?

Danke!


----------



## bergamont (18. April 2011)

@BommelMaster
Seit 2008 wurde das Enduro mit einer veränderten Kettenstrebe ausgeliefert, danach gab es keine gehäuften Ausfälle mehr. 
Es gab keinen speziellen Auslöser für die Defekte der ersten Generation, die auf besondere Beanspruchung oder unterschiedliche Scheibengrößen zurück zu führen waren.
Für die 2007er Rahmen gibt es eine verbesserte Kettenstrebe, zu erkennen an einer Verstärkung unter der Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Diese gibt es aber nicht als Nachrüstteil, sondern wird bei Defekten als Austauschteil geliefert, bzw. verbaut. Deshalb kann ich Dir hierfür auch keinen Einzelpreis nennen.
Hinzuzufügen ist noch, dass nicht alle Streben brechen, wenn Dein Rahmen seit 2007 im Einsatz war, ist die Chance das es nun bricht äußerst gering. In jedem Fall wird aber ein Defekt von uns sehr Kulant behandelt.

@Volc0m
Rahmengewicht ist 4,1Kg, der Fox RC4 Dämpfer wiegt je nach Feder etwa 800-900g. Die Scheibenbremsaufnahme hinten ist PM 180mm, Du brauchst also einen +20mm Adapter PM zu PM.
Sollte diese SRAM-Nr. sein: 00.5315.012.060 (Front 203mm Post)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (19. April 2011)

@bergamont ... hast Du die Möglichkeit zu sehen, was für Einzelrahmen (Threesome) verfügbar sind? Der Händler hier vor Ort, bestellt nur Sachen, die er im Katalog hat ...


----------



## bergamont (19. April 2011)

@Makke

Leider nicht. Da die Threesomes als Rahmen einzeln nicht in der regulären Liste stehen, müsste das über einen Händler bei unserem Vetrieb angefragt werden.


----------



## SkyBlaZerS (20. April 2011)

Hallo Bergamont Team,
In den letzten Tagen habe ich gemerkt das mein Steuersatz die besten Zeiten hinter sich hat .Da ich das Bike gebraucht gekauft habe bin ich mir bei der Grösse des Schaftes nicht ganz sicher. (Bergamont Big Air 6.8 2009)


MFG


----------



## bergamont (20. April 2011)

@SkyBlaZerS

für das Big Air 6.8 brauchst Du einen 1.5" Steuersatz. Die original verbaute Gabel (Domain 302 Coil) ist ebenfalls 1.5".

Reicht Dir das?


----------



## SkyBlaZerS (20. April 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> @SkyBlaZerS
> 
> für das Big Air 6.8 brauchst Du einen 1.5" Steuersatz. Die original verbaute Gabel (Domain 302 Coil) ist ebenfalls 1.5".
> 
> Reicht Dir das?


Ja das ist alles was ich wissen wollte Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Liqueurhawk (22. April 2011)

Hallo Bergamont,

ich Fahre derzeit ein 2009er Platoon 5.9, das ich im Januar gekauft habe. Leider hat nach kurzer Zeit die verbaute Recon SL den Geist aufgegeben (fährt trotz passendem Druck nicht mehr gannz aus). Ich habe mir dann, leider ohne mich ordentlich zu informieren, eine RS Revelation Race (120 - 150mm) gekauft. Nun meine Frage: Ist die Kombination aus dem Platoon Rahmen und der Revelation überhaupt zugelassen und wenn ja, ist Sie halbwegs sinnvoll? 

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (22. April 2011)

@Liqueurhawk

Puh, das ist eine recht lange Gabel für Dein Bike...
Der Rahmen ist für Gabeln bis 100mm Federweg, bzw. Einbauhöhen um ca. 448mm konzipiert.
Ich würde empfehlen unbedingt eine 100mm Gabel einzubauen. Vielleicht kannst Du das Teil ja noch umtauschen.


----------



## Liqueurhawk (22. April 2011)

Vielen Dank, dann werd ich mal sehen ob ich das irgendwie hinbekomme und inzwischen mal auf ein Threesome sparen .


----------



## fully-fahrer (22. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich hätte nee Frage würde gern Besitzer eines Kiez werden denn ich wollte dieses zum Freeride hardtail umbauen also bisschen mehr Federweg verbaun da schon die 1. Frage bis wie viel mm darf eingebaut werden ? Hällt der Rahmen viel aus und bis zu welcher Reifengröße kann/darf gefahren werden 26 x ____

Danke im Vorraus 

lg Fully-Fahrer ( vllt. bald nicht mehr ^^)


----------



## cizeta (22. April 2011)

habe selber ein kiez pro bj 05 und habe 2,35 drauf passen auch 2,5 und gabel ist 130 mm soweit ich weis je nachdem welches jahr könnte der lenkwinkel etwas flach sein wie z.b. bei mir


----------



## bergamont (23. April 2011)

@fully-fahrer

Die Kiez Rahmen sind für Reifen bis 2.4" Breite ausgelegt. Allerdings unterscheiden sich die Dimensionen der Reifen je nach Hersteller aber auch teilweise deutlich. Zur Orientierung hilft Dir vielleicht, dass im Bereich der Ketten- und Sitzstreben der Durchlauf 72-78mm breit ist (je nach dem wie hoch der Reifen baut).
Bei 2.5" Reifen wird es wohl recht knapp mit den Abständen.

Maximaler Federweg der Gabel ist 130mm bei Tapered und 100mm bei normalen 1 1/8" Steuerrohren.


----------



## cizeta (23. April 2011)

heist dies das die 130mm gabel die laut spezifikations blatt und auch standartmässig mit einer 80-130 mm manitou gabel ausgeliefert wird eigtl zu viel ist für den rahmen


----------



## bergamont (23. April 2011)

Ich war oben zu allgemein. Das ist baujahrabhängig tatsächlich unterschiedlich. Die Info oben bezieht sich auf das Baujahr 2011.

Alle Kiez 2010 und jünger sind bis 130mm freigegeben.


----------



## cizeta (23. April 2011)

ok gut zu wissen und gedacht hab ichs mir schon ihrgend wie

und kompliment an die entwiklung für das summerville 2011 das sich echt schöne räder sehr stimmig aufgebaut schön alles auf retro getrimmt nur neue retropedale wären die kirsche auf dem sahnehäubschen und würden besser dazu passen


----------



## T3sTobj3kT (24. April 2011)

Hallo Bergamont,

ich habe mir bei eBay einen gebrauchten Evolve 4.8 Rahmen gekauft. Nun brauche ich noch eine wichtige Informationen, bevor ich anfange das bike aufzubauen.

Wie sieht es aus mit dem Maximalen Federweg vorne? Der vorige Rahmenbesitzer hatte eine 150mm gabel und hatte keine Probleme, aber ich will mich da nicht ganz drauf verlassen. Weil ich hätte da die RS Sektor RL U-Turn in aussicht (110-150mm).

Danke.


----------



## bergamont (24. April 2011)

@T3sTobj3kT

150mm Federweg ist bei einem Evolve 4.8 mehr als optimistisch.
Der Rahmen wurde für Federgabeln mit 100mm Federweg bzw. um 469mm Einbaulänge konzipiert. Am Heck verfügt der Rahmen um 110/115mm Federweg.
Daher würde ich eine Gabel von 100mm (120mm, wenn es unbedingt mehr sein soll) empfehlen, denn damit bekommst du am Ende ein gutes Fahrwerk und eine ausgewogene Geometrie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (24. April 2011)

An meinem 5.0 bin ich jahrelang 120mm gefahren mit etwas längerem Dämpfer und niiee ein Problem gehabt. Jetzt habe ich ein 3some 6.8 
und denke über ein neues/zusätzliches nach: guuuter Einstieg :-D

frohe Ostern, Alex

btw. mag Jmd. diesen Oldierahmen haben? vllt für´s BGM-Museum 
allerdings ist die obere Dämpferaufnahme ausgeschlagen


----------



## freeride1able (24. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe das Bergamont Straitline 7.0 und habe mir neue Schlappen gekauft und weiß gerade nicht, wie ich das Hinterrad ausbauen muss. Muss ich dazu die ganze BMA abbauen oder wie geht es am besten?

MfG Max


----------



## 32hebauf (24. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

seit 2008 bin ich Besitzer eines Threesome 6.8. Da ich schon länger Knartzgeräusche habe und auch das Gefühl habe dass der Hinterbau bei schnellen Abfahrten nicht ganz so spurtreu ist, würde ich gerne wissen wie ich die Lager überprüfe.
Kann man das im eingebauten Zustand testen? Sieht man einen Defekt überhaupt wenn die Lager ausgebaut sind?

Danke schonmal

Gruß

Oli


----------



## alet08 (24. April 2011)

Bei mir ist das rechte Schwingenlager leicht defekt und dieser Bolzen dazwischen war gar nicht mehr gefettet, was ich geändert habe-> jetzt quitscht es nicht mehr; war aber kein knarzen 
 , Alex


----------



## <NoFear> (24. April 2011)

will dir keine angst machen, aber schau dir die rahmenbereiche um die schweißnähte mal ganz genau an.


----------



## 32hebauf (24. April 2011)

@ <NoFear>  Dazu müsste ich es erst einmal putzen ;-)
Werde morgen mal testen ob es nur passiert wenn ich sitze und ausschließen dass es von Lenker/Vorbau kommt und vielleicht auch das Schwingenlager fetten. 
Aber nochmal zur Ausgangsfrage zurück: Wie teste ich so ein Lager, egal ob an der Schwinge oder vorne?


----------



## T3sTobj3kT (25. April 2011)

@bergamont

würde es Probleme geben, wenn ich ein längeren Dämpfer einbaue (200x57) oder MUSS ich einen Dämpfer mit einer länge von 190 einbauen?


----------



## bergamont (25. April 2011)

@T3sTobj3kT
Die original verbauten Dämpfer hatten beim Evolve 4.8 das Maß 185x45mm (184x42mm bei denen mit Fox Dämpfern). Wenn Du einen längeren Dämpfer einbauen möchtest, dann bitte unbedingt prüfen, ob in eingebautem Zustand bei maximaler Kompression (ohne Luft bzw. Feder testen) weder das Hinterrad an das Sattelrohr schlägt, noch sonstige Rahmenteile kollidieren. Wenn diese Kontrolle nicht stattfindet, kann es in der Folge zu Schäden, schlimmstenfalls zu einem Sturz mit den entsprechenden Konsequenzen kommen.

Warum schreibe ich das? Nun, unsere Entwicklung macht sich natürlich auch so ihre Gedanken welche Komponenten verbaut werden und was funktioniert und was nicht. Ich kann vollkommen nachvollziehen, dass man immer den Drang verspürt sein Bike weiter aufzurüsten und zu verbessern, ist ja auch Teil des ganzen Hobbys. Wenn man das tut sollte man aber im Hinterkopf behalten, wofür ein Bike ursprünglich entwickelt und konzipiert worden ist. Soll heißen, dass so ein Rahmen natürlich nicht bei der nächsten Ausfahrt auseinanderbricht, wenn man eine etwas längere Gabel oder einen längeren Dämpfer montiert. Aber man verändert dadurch grundlegend das Setup und verschiebt so natürlich auch den Einsatzbereich. So kann es am Ende zu Überlastung des Materials kommen, da es in Bereichen bewegt worden ist, für das es nie ausgelegt worden ist.

Fazit: Ich muss Dich verständlicherweise auf die originalen Abmessungen verweisen, natürlich heist das nicht, das es auch mit anderem Material "geht", aber bitte nicht übertreiben und immer alles gründlich durchchecken - am besten vom Fachmann. Auch muss man sich gewahr sein, dass man sich bei solcherlei Tuning Maßnahmen außerhalb der Herstellvorgaben bewegt und dann natürlich die Garantie erlischt.

@32hebauf
Zur Prüfung der Lager gibt es drei einfache Schritte, die jeder durchführen kann:

seitlich an das Bike, eine Hand an das Sattelrohr, andere Hand oben an das Hinterrad und dann gegeinander ziehen/drücken. Etwas Flex (Bewegung) ist normal, sollte aber kein Spiel (klonk, konk) aufweisen. Bei diesem Schrit ist zu bedenken, dass man natürlich auch evtl. vorhandenes Spiel in der Hinterradnabe wahrnimmt.
Bike am Sattel leicht anheben und wieder absetzen. Hierbei sollte kein Spiel feststellbar sein. Meist findet man so Spiel in den Dämpferbuchsen.
Bike aufhängen oder in Montageständer, Dämpfer und Hinterrad ausbauen, Hinterbau langsam auf und ab bewegen. Sollte ruckelfrei und leichtgängig sein. Wenn es hier hakt, sind ein oder mehrere Lager defekt.
Knarzgeräusche kommen übrigens nur selten von den Lagern bzw. vom Rahmen. Meist sind es Kleinigkeiten wie Zuganschläge, Sattelgestell, Federteller oder sonstige Anbauteile. Der Rahmen wirkt als Resonanzkörper und daher lässt sich das Geräusch nur schwer lokalisieren.

EDIT: Habe eben hier im Forum einen Thread zum Thema Knarzen erstellt, das hilft Dir evtl. auch weiter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=519283

@freeride1able
Erwischt, das habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf. Ich meine die BMA bleibt am Rahmen. Soweit ich das Erinnere, einfach die Achse lösen, entnehmen und das Hinterrad kann raus. Ich check das aber gerne noch mal.


----------



## Bergamont-rider (25. April 2011)

Hi, hab mal ne Frage zum 2007er Kiez Pro Rahmen: Welche Wandstärke hat die linke Kettenstrebe (von oben aus gesehen, also die mit dem runderen Rohr) auf Höhe des Reifenprofils? Meine Reifen sind etwas breit und in Kurven hat der Reifen da schon öfters mal berührt, ist schon etwas Alu weggeschliffen..  
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen, danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeride1able (25. April 2011)

Okay, danke schonmal 

In der Bilddatei die ich angehängt habe, ist die Achse doch das, was rot eingekreist ist oder?


----------



## bergamont (25. April 2011)

@freeride1able
So ist es!

@Bergamont-rider
Na, da passt ja, was ich einen Beitrag weiter oben an @T3sTobj3kT geschrieben habe. Immer schön checken, ob alles auch in kritischen Betriebszuständen passt!
Was die Wandstärke angeht muss ich schätzen. In dem Bereich werden es wohl um die 2mm, tendenziell auch etwas mehr sein. Wenn es oberflächlich leicht angeschliffen ist, würde ich mir keine allzu großen Sorgen machen. Sollte tiefere Kerben vorhanden sein, dann unbedingt genau beobachten!
Empfehle Dir auch auf etwas schmalere Reifen zu wechseln. Bis 2.4er sollte bei allen Herstellern passsen. Lässt sich ja leider nicht immer so pauschal sagen, da jeder Reifenhersteller seine eigene Idee zur tatsächlichen Breite hat.


----------



## Bergamont-rider (25. April 2011)

Joa, ist schon eher ne Kerbe, also nicht nur der Lack.. Werds beobachten, hoffe es wird noch lange halten  Die Reifen waren eigentlich schon die "schmaleren", 2,35er Muddy Marys sind drin aber die fallen extrem breit aus.. 
Naja, Danke trotzdem


----------



## T3sTobj3kT (25. April 2011)

Naja, dann werde ich ma meine Pläne am Evolve nochmal genauer überdenken.
Bei der Gabel nehm ich trotzdem die Sektor RL U-Turn (schraub ich halt auf 110mm runter )

Vielen Dank für die wichtigen Infos


----------



## fully-fahrer (26. April 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> Ich war oben zu allgemein. Das ist baujahrabhängig tatsächlich unterschiedlich. Die Info oben bezieht sich auf das Baujahr 2011.
> 
> Alle Kiez 2010 und jünger sind bis 130mm freigegeben.


 

Danke für die Info´s werd mir das gut überlegen ich werd mir ein älteres glaub 2008/2009 holen da gebrauchtbike 

Danke nochmal, tschau


----------



## 32hebauf (26. April 2011)

@ bergamont : Super Service, sogar an Ostern  , genau dann wenn man Hilfe benötigt. Der Knartz-Thread ist sehr hilfreich. Ich konnte die Sattelklemme als Hauptverursacher ausfindig machen! Eine richtige Probefahrt werde ich erst morgen unternehmen. 
Des Weiteren konnte ich ein Spiel im Hinterrad feststellen was wahrscheinlich von der Crossride-Nabe herrührt. Dem muss ich auch noch auf den Grund gehen. Das Spiel der oberen Dämpferbuchse konnte ich durch Einbringen einer dicken Plastikfolie in die Dämpferaufname beseitigen. 
Den letzten Test mit Ausbau des Dämpfers mache ich sobald mal Zeit dafür ist.

Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall! Vielleicht bekommt mein Threesome doch noch seinen neuen Laufradsatz 

Gruß

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fun4you2010 (27. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

hab mal ne Frage und zwar habe ich mir vor kurzem einen Fox van R gekauft und wollte diesen in mein Big Air Team 2007 einbauen. Die Maße stimmen nur fehlen mir die passenden Dämpferbuchsen. Weiß jemand die richtigen Maße?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## bergamont (28. April 2011)

@fun4you2010

Schau mal hier, da ist die Liste für die Big Air:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8216327&postcount=9


----------



## T3sTobj3kT (28. April 2011)

@bergamont

bis welche Scheibengröße ist der Evolve 4.8 Rahmen freigegeben?


----------



## bergamont (28. April 2011)

@T3sTobj3kT

Der Rahmen ist für Scheibendurchmesser bis max. 180mm freigegeben.


----------



## T3sTobj3kT (28. April 2011)

@bergamont

würden 185mm auch gehn' oder wär das dann schon kritisch ?


----------



## mtb_10 (29. April 2011)

hallo bergamont team,
ich möchte mir vielleicht das kiez dirt 2011 zulegen, deshalb meine frage: hat das bike austauschbare ausfallenden, denn dann würde ich mir gern eine schaltung dranbauen.
Danke


----------



## bergamont (29. April 2011)

@T3sTobj3kT
Da verweise ich Dich auf das, was ich Dir weiter oben schon zum Einbau eines längeren Dämpfers schrieb. 

@mtb_10
Beim Kiez Dirt 2011 sind die Ausfallenden austauschbar:
BGM-H027A = rechte Seite mit Schaltauge
BGM-H027B = linke Seite
BGM-H027C = rechte Seite ohne Schaltauge


----------



## Datenwurm (30. April 2011)

Passt in ein Straitline 2009 ein RS Vivid oder ein Vivid Air? Gibts dazu irgendwelche Erfahrungen, ob die Dämpfer anschlagen würden am Rahmen und ob die Funktion gut ist?

Und zur Kinematik: 220mm Federweg : 76mm Hub = durchschnittlich 2,89 Übersetzungsverhältnis. Aber wie sieht es aus mit dem Verlauf des Übersetzungsverhältnisses - linear oder progressiv? Vom "angucken" der Dämpferanlenkung würde ich sagen progressiv, richtig?


----------



## mtb_10 (30. April 2011)

Hallo Bergamontteam, 
Muss ich dann den ganzen Antrieb ,sprich Kurbel,Kette(nblatt), austauschen oder ist der Antrieb schon Schaltungkompatibel?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## keroson (30. April 2011)

Das Kiez ist ein SInglespeed. Das heißt du brauchst für Schaltung nur hinten:
Neues Hinterrad mit passendem Freilauf, Kassette, Kette und Schaltwerk.
Wenn du gleichzeitig vorne noch 2 bzw. 3 fach fahren möchtest brauchst du zusätzlich noch eine 2 bzw.- 3 fach Kurbel und einen Umwerfer (wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob der dran passt).
Alles in allem ein teurer Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_10 (30. April 2011)

danke  jetzt muss ich nochmal umdenken ob ich nicht direkt ein dirtbike mit schaltung kaufe


----------



## bergamont (30. April 2011)

@mtb_10
Wenn Du das ganze Zeug noch liegen hast, kann man über einen Umbau nachdenken. Wenn Du aber dann eh wie @keroson geschrieben die Teile neu kaufen musst, macht es keinen Sinn. Dann würde ich lieber zum Kiez Pro oder Team greifen.

@Datenwurm
Da frage ich nächste Woche nochmal unseren Dämpfer-Guru. Genug Platz sollte der Dämpfer haben. Die Dinger gibt es ja auch in verschiedenen "Tunes", werde mal in Erfahrung bringen, ob es für das 2009er Straitline Erfahrungswerte gibt.


----------



## Volc0m (30. April 2011)

Dürfte man erfahren, ob die Straitline Team Bikes bereits an die Händler verschickt sind? 
Lieferung KW15 war ein Kriterium wieso ich mich für das Straitline Team entschieden habe..

Ich könnte auch (via PM) den Händler nennen. Es wäre mir sehr geholfen! 

Danke


----------



## Medic-BHD (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo Bergamont Team,

habe da mal eine Frage. Und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach Kleidung von euch? Also genau gesehn nach einem Trikot und einer Hose in schwarz/Antrazit. Hatte leztes Jahr einen Satz gekauft und wollte gerne einen neuen haben. Aber find weder im Netz noch im Katalog was!?!?! Gibt es nichts mehr??

MfG Patrick


----------



## evilthommy (1. Mai 2011)

hallo möchte mir das neue big air bestellen ich bin 1.90 gross welche grösse passt dan am besten ? m oder l 

gruss thomas


----------



## bergamont (1. Mai 2011)

@Volc0m
Bitte schicke mir mal eine PM bei welchem Händler Du bestellt hast.

@Medic-BHD
Bekleidung gibt es nach wie vor, hier gibt es eine kleine Bildergalerie zum Anschauen. Da es Jeantex nicht mehr gibt, kommt unsere Bekleidung seit diesem Jahr von Bio Racer, Design ist aber unverändert. Die Teile können über unser Händlernetz bezogen werden.

@evilthommy
Bei 1,9m würde ich auf jeden Fall das Bike in L nehmen.


----------



## evilthommy (1. Mai 2011)

danke  für deine antwort.


----------



## Medic-BHD (1. Mai 2011)

Super, danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Uuuhhhyeah (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ist es möglich auf die bergamont homepage ein archiv zu integrieren? Bei specialized ist das so und man kann schnell mal schauen welche maße die rahmen und anbauteile haben. Des weiteren wird so verhindert das hier immer wieder nach maßen von älteren modellen gefragt wird.

Ansonsten gut zu wissen, das man hier einen kompetenten ansprechpartner hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mecki (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo Uhhhyeah!
Auf der Bergamont homepage gibt es doch ein Archiv-linke Seite unter der Bikeauswahl.Muß man sich ein bisschen durcharbeiten.
Viele Grüße Mecki


----------



## Uuuhhhyeah (6. Mai 2011)

Aahhh jetzt sehe ich es auch, war ja nicht zu übersehen. Naja sowas passiert^^.


----------



## ronaldmcdee (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

würde mir gerne ein gebrauchtes Big Air 6.9 o.ä zulegen...welche Grösse empfiehlt ihr bei 174cm? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## cizeta (9. Mai 2011)

ich bräuchte mal bitte die max einbauhöhe für das kiez pro ´05


----------



## bergamont (9. Mai 2011)

@ronaldmcdee
Würde da eins in Größe M nehmen. 

@cizeta
Die max. Einbauhöhe ist 466mm


----------



## downhillerkarl (10. Mai 2011)

zum Thema Größe hab ich auch noch was
ich bin 185 und möchte mir das Straitline 7.1 kaufen.
Größe M oder L?

MFG und vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (10. Mai 2011)

@downhillerkarl

ganz klar ein "L"


----------



## downhillerkarl (10. Mai 2011)

danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Lucinator (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo,


ich fahre ein A-ride Pro von 2009 in Rahmengr. 52 .

Mich würde interessieren was der Rahmen alleine wiegt!
Gibt es hierzu Informationen von euch?

Im Anhang das Datenpdf eures Archivs

Wäre klasse, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet


Beste Grüße


----------



## bergamont (11. Mai 2011)

@Lucinator

Zum Rahmengewicht liegen mir leider keine Infos vor. Ich werde aber mal im Lager nachsehen, ob wir noch so einen Rahmen liegen haben und diesen dann wiegen - kann aber etwas dauern. 
Ich schreibe Dir dann einfach eine PM, sobald ich was rausgefunden habe.


----------



## Lucinator (11. Mai 2011)

Alles klar, vielen Dank!


Wird aber wahrscheinlich kein Leichtgewicht sein, der er super stabil ist!


----------



## TassieDevil (12. Mai 2011)

Hi Bergamont Leute,

Eure Hausmarke Tattoo, was Anbauteile angeht, kommt mir bekannt vor, aber ich komm nicht drauf welche Serienteile "umgelabelt" werden- kann man den Hersteller erfahren oder ist das geheim?  

Danke sehr!
Gruß


----------



## bergamont (13. Mai 2011)

@TassieDevil

Also bitte, ganz so einfach machen wir uns das Leben dann doch wieder nicht. 

Für unsere Tattoo Parts werden nicht lediglich "irgendwelche Serienteile umgelabelt", auch gibt es nicht einen Hersteller, sondern es werden je nach Produktlinie unterschiedliche Zulieferer ausgewählt.
Diese Zulieferer stellen Produkte nach unseren Vorgaben und in unserem Design her. Zugegeben basieren die Komponenten zum Teil auf bewährten Produkten des jeweiligen Herstellers, die evtl. auch am Markt zu finden sind (daher die Ähnlichkeiten), werden aber dennoch speziell für uns produziert.


----------



## Datenwurm (13. Mai 2011)

Die Tattoo Naben kann ich bis jetzt nur loben - ohne jegliche Plegen halten sie meiner Beanspruchung seit 2006 bzw. 2008 tadellos stand Von daher ist mir auch recht egal, wer da Zulieferer ist.


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo Team Bergamont!

Bin nun seit drei Tagen stolze Besitzerin eines Kiez Team 2011, macht wirklich Freude!
Zwei Fragen hätte ich dazu, einmal - nur aus Neugierde - was für eine Gabel ist verbaut worden, in den Angaben steht: MANITOU Minute Pro, 100mm, tapered, Air, Absolut Damping, Platform, Rebound, Preload, 20mm Axle.
Wenn ich mir aber auf der Homepage von Manitou die Gabeln anschaue entspricht sie optisch eher der Circus was die Steckachse und die obere, abgeschrägte Aufnahme der Standrohre betrifft. Über die "Sufu" konnte ich nichts dazu finden.

Da ich das Kiez auch mal bergauf pedaliere  wäre für mich eine leichtere Untersetzung hilfreich. Kann ich vorn ein kleineres Kettenblatt montieren, die Aufnahme der Truvativkurbel läßt wohl nicht viel Spielraum. Oder ist es möglich die Kassette dahingehend zu verändern, daß ich ein größeres Blatt nehme und dafür das kleinste rausschmeiße (nutze ich ohnehin nicht). Packt das der kurze Umwerfer noch?  

Vielen Dank für Eure Zeit und Mühe,
Grüße!


----------



## bergamont (17. Mai 2011)

@Votec Tox

Als erstes mal Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike, das Kiez Team macht echt riesig Spaß.

Bei der Schaltung kannst Du die Übersetzung natürlich auch verändern. Kettenblatt vorne ist die eine Möglichkeit. Du musst dann natürlich die Kettenführung neu einstellen, die schafft Kettenblätter im Bereich 32-40Zähne. Die Kurbel hat eine reguläre 104mm 4-Loch Aufnahme, also passen auch Kettenblätter in diesem Bereich.
Kassette müsste wenn dann komplett getauscht werden. Habe es gerade nicht 100%ig im Kopf, aber ich meine das Schaltwerk schafft bis 32Zähne, da muss aber dann auf jeden Fall die Kettenlänge geprüft werden. Könnte sein, dass das sonst kanpp wird.

Als Gabel ist die angegebene Minute Pro verbaut, allerdings mit Steckachse. Auf der Manitou Homepage sind die Gabeln leider ziemlich grottig dargestellt. Dazu kommt, dass es für Hersteller eine etwas andere Auswahl an Zubehör gibt, als für den sog. After-Market. Kann auch gut sein, dass es diese Gabel so gar nicht einzeln zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (17. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank!
Das ging aber schnell!


----------



## Datenwurm (17. Mai 2011)

Kurze Frage für kurze Antwort: Sattelstützendurchmesser für Straitline 2009? (kein Messwerkzeug mit entsprechender Genauigkeit zur Hand...)


----------



## bergamont (17. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mal den Kollegen Hüpenbecker los geschickt, Ergebnis der Messung: 30.4mm


----------



## art.nagel (18. Mai 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> Kassette müsste wenn dann komplett getauscht werden. Habe es gerade nicht 100%ig im Kopf, aber ich meine das Schaltwerk schafft bis 32Zähne, da muss aber dann auf jeden Fall die Kettenlänge geprüft werden. Könnte sein, dass das sonst kanpp wird.



Fahre auch das Kiez, auch bergauf. Erst mal - geiles Rad, super Spaßgerät!
Hab so wie es kam eine 11-36 Kasette montiert, läuft soweit ok. Allein die Kettenlinie ist nicht optimal. Sollte sich über die Spacer regulieren lassen. Schaltwerk u Kette vertragens.



bergamont schrieb:


> die schafft Kettenblätter im Bereich 32-40Zähne. Die Kurbel hat eine reguläre 104mm 4-Loch Aufnahme, also passen auch Kettenblätter in diesem Bereich.



Ich meine aber man braucht eine andere Backplate für die kefü. Die montierte müsste die 36-40Z sein?

Lob an Bergamont  good job!


----------



## bergamont (19. Mai 2011)

@art.nagel

Danke für den Input zur Kassette. 

Wegen der Backplate für die Kettenführung müsste ich mir das nochmal am Bike anschauen. War der Ansicht die würde den kompletten Bereich von 32-40Z abdecken. Aber Du hast vermutlich recht, da es ja zwei unterschiedliche Ausführungen gibt (32-36Z und 36-40Z).


----------



## Votec Tox (19. Mai 2011)

art.nagel schrieb:


> Fahre auch das Kiez, auch bergauf. Erst mal - geiles Rad, super Spaßgerät!
> Hab so wie es kam eine 11-36 Kasette montiert, läuft soweit ok. Allein die Kettenlinie ist nicht optimal. Sollte sich über die Spacer regulieren lassen. Schaltwerk u Kette vertragens.
> 
> 
> ...



Merci für die Information, im Grunde müßte das vordere Kettenblatt näher zum Rahmen hin, ist es das was Du mit nicht optimaler Kettenlinie meinst? Kann man da Abstandsringe setzen oder macht man das hinten an der Kassette?

Und ich wollte nun ein kleineres vorderes Kettenblatt bestellen, d.h. wenn ich eines mit weniger als 36 Zähnen nehme muß noch eine Platte für die Kefü bestellt werden? Das werkseitig montierte Kettenblatt hat 38 Zähne.

Und ja, das Kiez Team macht riesig Spaß, habe seit Sonntag knapp 160 km bergauf, bergab jede Menge Singletrails geradelt. (Das Fully fühlt sich im Moment überflüßig )
Grüße!

Grüße!


----------



## thommyMZ (19. Mai 2011)

Hallo Bergamont Supportteam,

auf eurer offiziellen Homepage habe ich die Geometriedaten eurer Rahmen leider nur rückwirkend bis 2008 gefunden.

Ich bräuchte aber die Geometriedaten vom Kiez 040 in Rahmengröße 46 cm und Baujahr 2004.

Hier vor allem die Kettenstrebenlänge.

Könnt ihr mir hier helfen ?

Mit bestem Dank
Thommy


----------



## bergamont (19. Mai 2011)

@Votec Tox
Ja, Du bräuchtest tatsächlich eine neue Backplate für die Kettenführung, wenn es ein kleineres Blatt als 36Z sein soll.

Nachdem was art.nagel sagt, passt das mit einer anderen Kassette auch, wäre also vielleicht die weniger aufwendige Alternative.
Kettenlinie meint er wahrscheinlich, dass die Kette auf dem größten Ritzel etwas schief läuft. Aber das lässt sich nicht vermeiden, ist aber auch nicht ganz so tragisch. Die Spacer unterm Tretlager sollten so bleiben wie sie sind.

@thommyMZ
Geometriedaten suche ich Dir raus.


----------



## 32hebauf (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

muss mich noch einmal zu Wort melden. Bei meinem Threesome 6.8 kamen nach kurzer Auszeit wieder diese Knartzgeräusche, vor allem im schnellen Wiegetritt. Ich habe mir den Rahmen genauer angeschaut und leichte Spuren an der rechten Schwinge unten gefunden. Diese sind mit dem Finger gut spürbar (im Bild rot eingekreist). Kann dies auf eine Beschädigung am Rahmen hindeuten? Das Rad ist etwas über 2 Jahre alt und hat knapp 6000 km runter. Bild unter: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/900863 

Grüße

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cizeta (22. Mai 2011)

für mich sieht es aus wie eine spur von einem dreckigen wassertropfen versuchs mal wegzuwischen 

wegen dem knacken einfach mal die lager und dessen schrauben schmieren z.b. mit montage paste


----------



## 32hebauf (22. Mai 2011)

Das ist definitiv kein Schmutz von einem Tropfen. Habe es versuch mit Bremsenreiniger und direktem Abwischen mit einem Küchentuch zu säubern, aber ohne Erfolg. Das Bild müsste auch um 45° verkippt sein. 
Die Lager würde ich eher mit Fett statt mit Montagepaste schmieren, aber das werde ich mal versuchen. Danke für die Tips.


----------



## bergamont (23. Mai 2011)

@32hebauf

Auf dem Foto ist das leider nicht eindeutig zu erkennen. Sieht aber für mich eher nach einem Kratzer im Lack aus. Wäre für einen Ermüdungsriss auch fast etwas zu weit von der Schweißnaht weg. Um einen Defekt auszuschließen, lass vielleicht noch mal einen Fachmann drauf schauen und beobachte, ob sich der Zustand verändert.
Wo ich mir aber sicher bin ist, dass das nicht die Ursache wäre, wenn es am Bike knarzt.
Ich hatte mal unsere Liste mit häufigen Ursachen für Geräuschentwicklung online gestellt, geh diese doch mal durch.


----------



## CrazyD (23. Mai 2011)

Ich hätte mal ne frage zu meinem Bergamont Big Air 6.7.
Hab auch schon gesucht danach doch hab jetzt den treath gefunden.
also ich wollte wissen ob ich auf meinen Bergamont Big air 6.7 Rahmen eine Doppelbrücke verbauen kann?


----------



## cizeta (23. Mai 2011)

kla kann man doppelbrücken verbauen kommt nur auf den federweg an bzw ob der rahmen dafür freigegeben ist weil doppel brücken gibt es auch achon bei 100mm federweg


----------



## bergamont (23. Mai 2011)

@CrazyD
Geht, aber bitte auf den zugelassenen max. Federweg (180mm) bzw. die max. Einbaulänge (574mm) achten.

@cizeta
Kann man pauschal so nicht sagen, manche Rahmen halten keine Doppelbrücke aus. Hängt mit unterschiedlicher Kräfteeinleitung in den Steuerrohr-Bereich zusammen - also lieber vorher nachfragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cizeta (23. Mai 2011)

aber im downhill freeride breich kenne ich keinen rahmen der keine dc gabeln aushält


----------



## bergamont (24. Mai 2011)

@cizeta
Du sprachst von Rahmen mit 100mm Federweg - ist John Tomac zurück?


----------



## CrazyD (24. Mai 2011)

also is max an federweg 180mm? fürs big air 6.7


----------



## cizeta (24. Mai 2011)

es ging um den bigair rahmen und das ist ein freeride rahmen und alles was in der klasse und drüber ist kenn ich als dc tauglich und rein theoretisch könnte man da eine 100mm dc gabel rein knallen


----------



## Miss Neandertal (29. Mai 2011)

Hallo Bergamont-Fahrer,


habe das Bergamont Evolve Enduro 8.4 und scheine mir letztes Jahr das Hauptschwingenlager durchgeschlagen zu haben - Grrrrr.

Die neuen Lager und Achsen passen leider nicht - alles schon versucht!!! Zu viel Toleranz und damit fast genauso viel Spiel wie mit dem Schaden.

FRAGE: hat einer dieses Bike in Größe S und braucht zufällig den Hinterbau nicht mehr ) ????

Oder könnt ihr mir andere Tipps geben?





Schöne Grüße
Annette


----------



## Medic-BHD (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebes Bergamont Team,

Kurze frage, hab da ein Problem mit meinem Evolve 5.9. Und zwar macht die Bremse (Avid Five) Probleme. Beim Anbremsen habe ich ein Tierischen Qutischen bzw. Wibrieren im Hinterbau bzw. der Schwinge. Hab bereits neue Bremsbeläge sowie Bremsscheiben von Avid gekauft. Aber das Problem besteht weiter. Gibt es da was bekanntes? Und Vorne die Quitscht ebenfalls ohne ende....

MfG Patrick


----------



## cizeta (3. Juni 2011)

bremsaufnahme plan fräsen lassen hab schon selbst bemerkt das die sich mit der zeit leicht verziehen


----------



## bergamont (4. Juni 2011)

Hi Patrick

Gegen Geräuschentwicklung bei Scheibenbremsen, gibt es eine ganze Reihe von Maßnahmen die man durchführen kann.

Zuerst mal ist klar, die Bremsen sollten sehr penibel eingestellt sein - dabei ist bei den Avid Bremsen manchmal etwas Fingerspitzengefühl gefragt.
Aufnahmen nachfräsen kann man machen lassen, muss aber eigentlich nur dann gemacht werden, wenn der Verstellbereich der Bremse nicht ausreicht. Avids kann man ja sehr genau einstellen.

Weiter ist es wichtig, dass man die Bremsbeläge immer korrekt einfährt. Häufig sind verglaste Beläge Ursache für Geräusche und Vibrationen. Dazu am besten 20-30 mal aus mittlerer bis hoher Geschwindigkeit stark abbremsen. Die Beläge sollen ordentlich Wärme bekommen, ohne dabei zu überhitzen. So kann sich Reibkohle entwickeln und die Beläge passen sich optimal der Scheibe an.

Was helfen kann, ist ganz dünn Keramik- oder Kupferpaste auf die Rückseite der Bremsbeläge aufzubringen und mit einer Feile die Grate am Rand des Belages anzufasen.

Manchmal sind aber auch andere Komponenten die Ursache. Häufig sind es lockere Schraubverbindungen, die zu Vibrationen führen, also auch da mal nachschauen.

Ansonsten auch mal zum Händler und das Checken lassen.


----------



## willi2000 (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo!

Ich würde dringend die Drehmomente von der Hinterbauumlenkung bei einem Team DH 2008 wissen(alle 5 Verschraubungen inkl. Rillenlager).

Und stimmen die Lager:
2xIGUS WFM-1618-12
4xIGUS WFM-1214-09
2 x Rillenkugellager, 6903 2RD OD:30mm ID:17mm H:7mm

Vielen Dank, Willi2000


----------



## Medic-BHD (5. Juni 2011)

Danke Bergamont Team,

werde das mal alles Testen. Werde die Beläge mal abziehen, reinigen und mit Kupferpaste wieder einsetzten. Und alles mit den vom Hersteller vorgegebenen Drehmoment nachziehen!

MfG Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 32hebauf (6. Juni 2011)

Bei meinem Threesome 6.8 habe ich auch dieses Spiel in der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme. Bisher habe ich als abhilfe eine Folie zwischen Rahmen und Buchse gefummelt. Allerdings ist dies eher Pfusch und wenig wartungsfrundlich. Wo bekomme ich die passenden Buchsen her? Stimmen die Mäße:
 24,0 mm für die Länge und 8 mm Bohrung? Kann ich die neuen Buchsen selbst einbauen? Die alten fallen fast von selbst raus.

Gruß


----------



## bergamont (6. Juni 2011)

@Willi2000
Drehmomente und Lagergröße werde ich schnellstmöglich beschaffen bzw. verifizieren.

@32hebauf
Die Maße der Buchsen ist korrekt 24x8mm.
Wo genau ist das Spiel? Zwischen Rahmen und Buchsen oder haben die Buchsen Spiel im Dämpferauge?
Das mit der Folie hört sich auf jeden Fall nicht gut an. 
Schnapp Dir doch sonst mal einen Messschieber und prüfe bei ausgebautem Dämpfer, wie breit die Buchse ist.

Spiel in diesem Bereich könnte außerdem noch folgende Ursachen haben:
1. Ausgeschlagenes DU-Bushing (das Gleitlager im Dämpfer)
2. Verschlissene Reducer (die Alu-Buchsen)
3. Dämpferbolzen nicht korrekt angezogen, dadurch keine Flächenpassung zwischen Rahmen und Reducer.

Punkt 1. und 2. kannst Du leicht testen indem Du den Dämpfer ausbaust. Die Reducer sollten sich nur mit Kraft aus dem Dämpfer entfernen lassen. Wenn sie einfach rausfallen ist was Verschlissen. Punkt 3. - einfach Inbus und/oder Schraubenschlüssel greifen und Bolzen festziehen. Drehmoment sind da so um die 20-25Nm.


----------



## 32hebauf (6. Juni 2011)

@Bergamont
Also ich habe mir einen Messchieber geschnappt und die Buchsen gemessen. Das Spiel tritt zwischen Buchse und Rahmen auf. Das Dämpferauge ist in Ordnung.
Eine Buchse hat genau 11,90 mm, ergibt 23,80 mm für die Gesamtbreite. Diese 0,2mm lassen sich mit Klarsichfolie überbrücken, aber diese lässt sich nur sehr schwer dazwischen schieben und ist auch keine saubere Sache. Ich hatte den Bolzen auch mal richtig fest angeknallt, aer das Spiel war immer noch da, 25nm erscheint mir doch schon relativ viel.

Also am einfachsten wäre die Sache mit neuen Buchsen erledigt würde ich sagen. 

Gruß


----------



## bergamont (6. Juni 2011)

Ja, zwei Zehntel Milimeter scheint mir auch recht viel bemessen. Entweder neue Buchsen rein, am besten gleich DU-Bushings mitmachen - gibt es alles beim Fachhändler oder direkt über Toxoholics.

Wenn die Buchsen grundsätzlich noch in Ordnung sind, dann kannst Du es auch mit zwei 0,1mm Stahl Ausgleichscheiben (Passscheiben) in 8x14mm vom Stahlwarenhandel versuchen. Das ist dann genauso gut wie breitere Buchsen (und kein Pfusch mit Klarsichtfolie ) 
Könnte nur beim Einbau etwas fummelig sein, weil sehr dünn und wenig Platz. Kann man aber mit Sekundenkleber fixieren.
Mit den Dingern werden normalerweise Getriebe ausdistanziert und die kosten nur ein paar cent...


----------



## 77bull (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo Bergamont,

Für mein Threesome 6.7 (das Weiße) hätte ich gerne einen breiteren Lenker. Der jetzige ist 640mm.

Was für einen "Lenkerklemmung" brauche ich denn - ich vermute einfach mal 31,8mm, wollte aber mal nachfragen.

Eventuell habt Ihr auch den "Rise" griffparat.

ich füge mal ein Bild ein: 
Vielen dank, schöne Grüße
Simon

_*(Bild habe ich wieder rausgenommen - sonst überschwemmt das Forum)



*_


----------



## 32hebauf (6. Juni 2011)

Sieht aus wie 31,8mm Klemmung. Das hat es bei mir zumindest. Mein 6.8 ist auch weiß und der Lenker wurde gleich nach dem Kauf gegen einen WCS Wet White in 66er Breite getauscht. Sieht schick aus


----------



## keroson (6. Juni 2011)

Klemmung ist 31,8 Rise, Winkel etc. hängt vom Lenker ab, da kannst du dir raussuchen was du willst  Ich würde dir aber raten,  gleichzeitig zum breiten Lenker einen kürzeren Vorbau zu kaufen.


----------



## bergamont (7. Juni 2011)

@77bull
Hier die Maße vom Lenker: 
Rise: 25mm
Breite: 640mm
Upsweep: 3°
Backsweep: 8°
Klemmung: 31,8mm

Der Tipp von Keroson ist gut, allerdings nur dann, wenn Du einen deutlich breiteren Lenker nimmst. Bis etwa 680mm würde auch eine etwas stärkere Kröpfung (Backsweep) den selben Effekt erziehlen - nämlich dass Du nicht weiter nach vorne gebeugt sitzt.

@willi2000
Wenn Du nur die Umlenkung machen möchtest, sind die Lager so korrekt, für den gesamten Hinterbau bräuchtest Du das Rillenkugellager insgesamt vier Mal.
Drehmoment für die drei Hohlbolzen mit der M6 Madenschraube sind ca. 10Nm, für die beiden großen Bolzen mit der M8 Schraube ca. 20Nm.


----------



## 77bull (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo 
"32hebauf"
"Keroson" und
"Bergamont".

Vielen Dank für die Antworten (Vielen Dank an Bergamont für die super präzise Lenker-beschreibung).

da ich sehr gut auf dem Threesome sitze, lasse ich den Vorbau mal gleich (kürzer geht für mich nicht - ist ein "small" Rahmen) und bestelle mir einen "Truvativ Riserbar Holzfeller". Ist ok günstig (und dann noch in weiß )
 
Länge:           640mm ->        700mm
Rise:              25mm ->          30mm
Kröpfung:       8 Grad ->          9 Grad
Aufbiegung:     3 Grad ->          5 Grad

Sollte es nicht passen, kann ich noch den Lenker über die Vorbauspacer tiefer setzten.

Vielen Dank für den Top-Support!
Grüße aus Heidelberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willi2000 (7. Juni 2011)

@Bergamont. Vielen Dank!

Wegen der Lager ist es bei mir eher so: "Daß man rechtzeitig drauf schaut, dass man's hat, wenn man's braucht."


----------



## Destinator (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
mich würde gerne mal interessieren, wie viel der Rahmen des Enduros auf die Waage bringt (7.9 Classic Line 2010).
MfG Destinator


----------



## Miss Neandertal (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

bekommt man als Frau hier keine Antwort






Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hallo Bergamont-Fahrer,
> 
> 
> habe das Bergamont Evolve Enduro 8.4 und scheine mir letztes Jahr das Hauptschwingenlager durchgeschlagen zu haben - Grrrrr.
> ...


----------



## bergamont (8. Juni 2011)

@Miss Neandertal

 glatt untergegangen - sorry...

Sind evtl. die Lagersitze ausgeschlagen? Dann kann es helfen die Lager mit Loc-Tite einzusetzen.

Hast Du ansonsten mal über Deinen Händler anfragen lassen, ob es bei uns noch eine Schwinge als Austauschteil gibt? Eine andere Alternative wäre sonst nach einem Angebot für ein Crash-Replacement Rahmen anzufragen.

Nochmal sorry, dass ich das übersehen habe...


----------



## Straitlineteam (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo ich habe ein Straitline team 2010 und beim Bremsen gibts hinten immer ein schlagen bei der BMA wie kann ich die beheben?


----------



## Miss Neandertal (10. Juni 2011)

DANKE an "bergamont"

Mit Loc-Tite haben wir uns schon über die Runden geholfen, nur hält die Chose nicht allzulange und ich fühle mich auf der Kiste etwas unwohl - obwohl mein Partner darüber lacht; denn mit meinen 60 Kg dürfte der Bock unter mir schon nicht zusammenbrechen?! 

Dennoch merke ich - als feinfühlige Frau ) - dass die Schwinge hinten etwas Spiel hat!

Werde aber deine Vorschläge mal angehen.

Bedankt nochmals

Ciao
die Miss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (12. Juni 2011)

@Straitlineteam
Wo genau tritt denn das Spiel in der BMA auf? Also an welchem Lagerpunkt?


----------



## Icono (12. Juni 2011)

Selbst am Wochenende am supporten - klasse 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Bergamont auch noch am Montag auf dem Bike Festival in Willingen vertreten sein wird? Ich hab schon seit Monaten ein Auge aufs Kiez Team geworfen - letztes Jahr wurds nix und dieses Jahr gefällt mir die Farbe bzw die Gabel sticht ziemlich hässlich ins Auge und versauts a bissl! Würde deshalb gerne mal das Kiez Team etwas umherrollen um erstmal herauszufinden wie sich ein 4x bike im Gegensatz zum 6 Jahre alten CC Bike fährt.


----------



## bergamont (12. Juni 2011)

@Icono

Klar, wir sind auch morgen in Willingen. Ob die Jungs ein Kiez Team im Gepäck haben, weiß ich aus dem Kopf nicht.
Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, hat auf jeden Fall der Bikepark Winterberg (wäre ja praktisch direkt um die Ecke) einen ganzen Haufen davon im Verleih.


----------



## Icono (12. Juni 2011)

Nicht zu vergessen, dass selbst der Shop in Willingen auch die Teile zum Verleih haben sollte. Wäre halt die Frage ob man kurz den Perso da lassen kann und dann einmal über den Parkplatz rollt. 

Ich hatte bereits eine E-Mail an's Bergamont HQ geschickt ob es denn 2012 wieder ein neu zusammengebasteltest Kiez Team geben wird - wegen dem langen Wochenende noch keine Antwort aber ich vermute ja, da jedes Jahr ein neues raus gekommen ist oder liege ich falsch?


----------



## keroson (12. Juni 2011)

@Icono: Bin grad in Willingen; wir haben kein Kiez Team dabei, allerdings ein Kiez Pro. Ich hab auch beim Shop im Verleih noch keins gesehen. Lg Hans


----------



## Se7enair (13. Juni 2011)

Hat mir jemand das Gewicht vom Fastlane 2010 Rahmen? Also nicht das komplette Bike sondern nur der Rahmen ohne Dämpfer?

meine Waage zeit mir etwas viel an für meinen Geschmack deshalb will ich mal grob nachrechnen brauch dazu aber das Gewicht vom Rahmen. Finde sonst leider nur das Gesamtgewicht als Komplettbike.


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Juni 2011)

Icono schrieb:


> .... Ich hab schon seit Monaten ein Auge aufs Kiez Team geworfen - letztes Jahr wurds nix und dieses Jahr gefällt mir die Farbe bzw die Gabel sticht ziemlich hässlich ins Auge und versauts a bissl! .....



Wenn die Aufkleber der Gabel ab sind, ist es doch nicht mehr so schlimm 
Habe nun mein neues Kiez ausgiebig testen können und bin rundum zufrieden:







Auf dem Bild sieht man auch schon das geänderte kleine Kettenblatt vorn. 
Nur als Rückmeldung dazu, hatte dies ja hier angefragt:
Anstatt des serienmäßigen 38er Blatt habe ich mich für die extremste Variante, dem 32er Truvativblatt entschieden. Hatte davor mal die Entfaltung ausgerechnet und die Gänge "rutschen" quasi um 2 1/2 Gänge nach "oben". Für mich ist das optimal, da ich davor die Berge nicht hoch kam und die unteren zwei kleinen Ritzel hinten garnicht nutzte. Nun paßt es perfekt, ich bin mir aber bewußt, daß dies eine - nur für meine Einsatzgebiete und für mich - gute Lösung ist, für einen reinen 4X - Renner ist das Original natürlich richtig! 
Grüße!


----------



## Icono (13. Juni 2011)

Mit der 11-28 Kassette und dem 38 Kettenblatt kommt man nun wirklich nur sehr schwer die Berge hoch - das stimmt wohl. 
Das mit den Aufklebern der Gabel wusste ich nicht - könntest du vielleicht für mich und andere ein kleines Feedback geben wie lange du das Teil schon hast, wie groß und welche Rahmengröße du hast und ob man mit geeigneter Sattelstütze auch noch etwas bergauf treten KÖNNTE?

Letzteres Frage ich nur weil mein CC Rad eben doch noch gerne zur Arbeit benutz und später wieder den Berg zu mir hoch muss und im stehen trampeln irgendwann brennt


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Juni 2011)

@ Icono
Gebe gern ein "Feedback" zum Kiez:

Habe das Kiez Mitte Mai gekauft. Hatte davor für zwei Monate ein Dörtbike mit Schaltung einer anderen Firma, das auch Spaß gemacht hatte aber mit über 15 kg zu schwer war. Das Kiez Team habe ich gewogen, komplett sind es 12,55 kg.

Inzwischen bin ich damit tatsächlich schon 557 km gefahren - ich führe wirklich Buch über die km pro Rad, da ich mir dann vorgaukle dann eines meiner zu vielen Räder zu verkaufen, nämlich das mit den wenigsten Kilometern 
Ich benutze das Kiez also eher universell, nicht als 4x-Renner, ein 4X-Training habe ich zwar dieses Jahr aus Neugierde gemacht, war klasse und dafür ist es natürlich spitze. Fahre aber mit meinem Kiez viel Singletrails, gern auch winklige und technische Sachen hier am Bodensee, bei denen mir das Fully zu schwer ist. Warum also dann das Kiez und kein normales Hardtail dafür? Ich wollte einfach ein kleines,  flaches und verspieltes Rad mit dem ich Neus ausprobieren und üben kann.

Habe deshalb die kleine Rahmengröße gewählt, also das 38er, bin als Frau auch nur 1,67m groß. Aber soweit ich die Geometriedaten der beiden Rahmengrößen verglichen - und noch in Erinnerung habe - besteht der größte Unterschied in der Höhe des Rahmens nicht in der Länge des Oberrohrs. Die ist bei Beiden eher länger, dafür der Hinterbau kurz.
Dies ist wohl für 4X Räder so optimal, dazu können sie Dir von Bergamont bestimmt mehr sagen. Es fährt sich jedenfalls sehr wendig und trotzdem auch laufruhig. Der Lenker ist tiefer als beim Dört, man bekommt viel Druck aufs Vorderrad und kann es auch mal "sausen" lassen 
Die Länge der serienmäßigen Sattelstütze reicht für mich zum Hochstrampeln genau aus. Geht prima, da ich meinen Hausberg immer hochstrampeln muß 
Bist Du größer, mußt Du wohl zum höheren Rahmen greifen oder eine noch längere Stütze fahren. Die Sattel/ - stützenkombi ist dieses amerikanische SDG-System der Sattelklemmung, man kann also nicht mal eben eine längere Stütze vom "Höker" nebenan austauschen, sondern muß dann immer den Sattel mittauschen oder eben so eine spezielle und längere Stütze bestellen. Dafür ist das System sehr leicht 
So das wars erstmal!


----------



## Straitlineteam (14. Juni 2011)

Spiel habe ich eben in keinem lager. sondern durchs bremsen entsteht einschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mecki (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo Bergamont!
Habe die Schrauben am Vorbau/Lenkerklemmung ausversehen mit 10 Nm antatt der angegebenen 6 Nm angezogen.Habe es , nachdem ich es bemerkt hatte , korrigiert.Kannst du mir dazu etwas sagen?
Danke und viele Grüße, 
Mecki


----------



## keroson (15. Juni 2011)

was für ein Lenker, was für ein Vorbau?


----------



## Mecki (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo Keroson!
Vorbau Truvativ, 4 Klemmschrauben, Lenker Specialized DemoII Durchmesser 31,8 mm.
Viele Grüße Mecki


----------



## keroson (16. Juni 2011)

Geh biken  (und schraub weniger)


----------



## bergamont (17. Juni 2011)

@Mecki
Ich hätte es evtl. etwas diplomatischer als Keroson formuliert, aber eigentlich hat er recht.
Sicher nicht ideal, aber obwohl es prozentual natürlich eine Menge ist, sind die absoluten Werte ja recht gering. Da es sich auch um recht stabile Parts handelt, würde ich mir da aber tatsächlich keine Gedanken machen.

@Straitlineteam
Wenn es beim Bremsen schlägt, hast Du entweder irgendwo an einem Lagerpunkt der BMA Spiel oder die Bremsbeläge bewegen sich im Sattel.
Ansonsten könnte es noch eine lose Bremsscheibe oder Hinterradachse sein. Prüf doch bitte, ob Du das Problem etwas eingrenzen kannst, damit wir einen Weg finden es zu beseitigen.


----------



## Straitlineteam (17. Juni 2011)

also das spiel könnte(nicht spürbar) im bma lager sein. aber spiel hab ich sicher in fahrtrichtung. das spüre ich an der bma


----------



## Mecki (17. Juni 2011)

Danke für Eure Antworten-gehe jetzte biken ;-)
Viele Grüße Mecki


----------



## matze7.1 (17. Juni 2011)

1. Wenn man bei dem Threesome mit dem Flip Chip den Lenkwinkel verstellt, wir dann (evt. durch eine andere Übersetzung) der Federweg größer bzw kleiner?

2. Wenn ja in welcher Stellung (68 Grad ; 67,5 Grad)hat der Hinterbau dann welchen Federweg?

3.Gibt es ein Tutorial wie man den Lenkwinkel verstellt oder was man dabei beachten sollte?

MfG Matze


----------



## bergamont (18. Juni 2011)

@matze7.1

Werde im Laufe der kommenden Woche hier eine Anleitung zum Flip-Chip mit allen Details veröffentlichen. Da gibt's dann alle Infos dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpecEnd (21. Juni 2011)

servus leute,

ich ein problem: ich fahre ein bergamont bigair g9 2008 mit dem Suntour Getriebe. nun bin ich beim letzten bikepark-besuch, mit der rechten pedale an einem Stumpf stumpf hÃ¤ngengeblieben. und der bock warf mich ab. leider hat sich dabei nicht nur die pedale verzogen, sondern auch der rechte kurbelarm. fÃ¤hrt sich beschissen, wenn man kurbeln muss!! nun dachte ich, es dÃ¼rfte nicht schwierig sein einen neuen rechten kurbeln bzw. links und rechts vielleicht mit lager?? zu kaufen. aber weit gefehlt!!!! der "hÃ¤ndler meines Vertrauens"( leider kein Bergamont-HÃ¤ndler), meinte mit absprache Suntour: gibtÂ´s nur im ganzen Set mit Getriebe. Kosten ca 2000â¬. fÃ¼r ne verbogene rechte Kurbel!!!!!!!! 
So, wer kann mir da helfen????????

danke fÃ¼rÂ´s lesen . aso i will wieder fahrÂ´n!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bergamont (21. Juni 2011)

@SpecEnd

Werde das an unseren Service weiterleiten, gibt da bestimmt auch den Kurbelarm einzeln. Ich halte dich auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Straitlineteam (26. Juni 2011)

Ich suche für mein straitline team 2010 für die bma das lager?


----------



## 32hebauf (26. Juni 2011)

Kann mir jemand die genauen Bezeichnungen aller Lager vom Threesome 6.8 nennen?
Würde gerne mal alles durchtauschen. Also die hinten an der Schwinge, die unteren neben der Kurbel und die 2 pro Seite für den X-Link.
Die Dämpferbuchsen sind schon neu. 
Hinten sind es ja diese Kunstoff/TEflonteile, vorne teilweise auch.
Industrielager kosten nicht die Welt und schaden kann es nach über 6tkm auch nicht.

Danke!

LG


----------



## bergamont (27. Juni 2011)

@straitlineteam

Du kannst die Lager über eine Bergamont Händler beziehen. Wenn Du selbst an Industrielager kommst sind hier die Dimensionen:
Lager innen: 61903 2RS
Lager außen: 61803 2RS

@32hebauf
Habe die Liste dazu gerade nicht auf dem Rechner, suche ich Dir aber in Kürze raus.


----------



## Icono (30. Juni 2011)

Huhu,

kannst du mir sagen, wann in etwa die 2012er Modelle bekannt gegeben werden? Möchte gerne abwarten wie die neue Palette wird, bevor ich jetzt das Kiez Team kaufe und mich in ein paar Monaten schwarz ärgere weils vielleicht mehr meinem Geschmack entspricht 

Im Forum gab es letzten August einen Artikel für die 2011er Bikes - wird es diesmal auch so sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (1. Juli 2011)

@Icono
Die neuen Modelle stellen wir zur Eurobike vor, also Ende August.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (3. Juli 2011)

Habe gestern beim Putzen folgenden Riss (?) bemerkt.

Wie verheerend ist er und was muss/kann ich unternehmen?
Das Bike ist ein Big Air 8.7 und wurde nie zweckentfremdet.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## bergamont (5. Juli 2011)

@r0ckZ0r

Schnapp Dir das Bike und den Kaufbeleg und reklamiere das bei einem Bergamont Händler - dürfte ein Garantiefall sein.


----------



## 32hebauf (7. Juli 2011)

@Bergamont:
Konntest du schon was zu den Lagern in Erfahrung bringen?

Grüße


----------



## matze7.1 (7. Juli 2011)

An meinem Threesome 7.1 ist auf dem hinterbau ein Warnhinweis, dass man keine Bremsscheiben größer als 185mm montieren soll.
Das Threesome 5.1 wird mit 203mm Bremsscheiben aus geliefert.
Wiso gehen am Threesome 5.1 203mm Scheiben und am 7.1 nicht?

Danke

MfG Matze


----------



## bergamont (8. Juli 2011)

@32hebauf
Warte da selbst noch auf Nachricht von unserer Technik. Die sind leider gerade ziemlich ausgelastet, da die Messen quasi schon vor der Tür stehen. Bitte hab noch ein klein wenig Geduld, gebe Dir Info sobald ich alle Details habe.

@matze7.1
Tatsächlich ist die Angabe auf unserer Webseite bzw. im Katalog etwas verwirrend. Meines Wissens wird das 5.1 mit 203/185mm Scheiben geliefert - also die große Scheibe nur vorne. Freigabe für den Rahmen sind 185mm.


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (8. Juli 2011)

Kann ich beim Big Air LTD die Federgabel auch "zu" machen?

Und gibts es zu der Bremsmomentabstüzung irgendwas schriftliches was man sich mal durchlesen kann? das prinzip interessiert mich tierisch.. "technik is Vorsprung " naja schrauberherzen schlage bei sowas eig immer höher


----------



## bergamont (8. Juli 2011)

@BigAirLTD2010
Die Totem hat ein Mission Control. Das ist zwar keine klassische Blockierfunktion, allerdings lässt sich die Gabel soweit versteifen, dass sie bergauf fast nicht mehr einfedert. Ab einem gewissen Losbrechmoment arbeitet sie jedoch wieder. Details dazu auch direkt bei  Sram.

Zur BMA nehme ich an, es geht Dir um die Funktionsweise? Dazu habe ich nichts direkt schriftlich. Der Trick an dem Mechanismus ist, dass der Bremssattel vom Hinterbau entkoppelt wird (daher auf englisch auch floating disc). Damit wird es dem Bremssattel ermöglicht, die Relativbewegung mitzugehen, die die Bremsscheibe während des Einfedervorgangs zum Hinterbau beschreibt. Ohne BMA würde der Sattel diese Bewegung nicht mitmachen und dies würde zu einer Versteifung des Hinterbaus führen.


Hier mal ein Bild zur Veranschaulichung. Es wird auf unterschiedliche Armlängen eingegangen, eignet sich aber auch um das Prinzip zu verstehen.



​


----------



## BigAirLTD2010 (8. Juli 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> @BigAirLTD2010
> Die Totem hat ein Mission Control. Das ist zwar keine klassische Blockierfunktion, allerdings lässt sich die Gabel soweit versteifen, dass sie bergauf fast nicht mehr einfedert. Ab einem gewissen Losbrechmoment arbeitet sie jedoch wieder. Details dazu auch direkt bei  Sram.
> 
> Zur BMA nehme ich an, es geht Dir um die Funktionsweise? Dazu habe ich nichts direkt schriftlich. Der Trick an dem Mechanismus ist, dass der Bremssattel vom Hinterbau entkoppelt wird (daher auf englisch auch floating disc). Damit wird es dem Bremssattel ermöglicht, die Relativbewegung mitzugehen, die die Bremsscheibe während des Einfedervorgangs zum Hinterbau beschreibt. Ohne BMA würde der Sattel diese Bewegung nicht mitmachen und dies würde zu einer Versteifung des Hinterbaus führen.
> ...



Sehr schöne erklärung.. Genau ich wollte mehr über die Funktionsweise erfahren,  habt ihr super dargestellt also praktisch ein schwimmender Bremssattel? hab ich das richtig verstanden? das gestänge auf der technischen Zeichnung welches zum bremssattel führt hatte ich garnich gesehn an meinem bike als ich im shop war  upps  also ist der Bremssattel unabhängig vom hinterbau.. das ist ne echt tolle konstruktion, nicht schelcht. mein respekt an die entwickler und die die das ganze umgesetzt habn ..


----------



## T3sTobj3kT (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo Bergamont-Team,

ich habe einen Evolve 4.8 Rahmen und wollte einen neuen Dämpfer verbauen. Nun ist mir der Rock Shox Vivid R2C (200x50) ins auge gefallen. Nur das problem ist das es den Vivid in 3 Tunes (L, M und H) gibt, und ich nicht weiß welchen ich für den Rahmen brauche.

Hier mal die Tabelle:
https://www.bike-components.de/download/monarch_vivid/vivid.pdf

ich steige da nicht wirklich durch und hoffe das Ihr mir helfen könnt.

Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (10. Juli 2011)

@T3sTobj3kT

Das M-Tuning passt am besten.


----------



## T3sTobj3kT (11. Juli 2011)

vielen dank für die Antwort


----------



## craysor (11. Juli 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> @craysor
> Den Fastlane Rahmen haben wir offiziell nicht einzeln im Programm. Du kannst aber über Deinen Händler bei unserem Vertrieb anfragen lassen, denn manchmal haben wir Einzelstücke oder Überhänge abzugeben - das ist aber ein bisschen Glücksache.




ich habe 3 händler hier in stuttgart abgefragt - nichts. aber die haben auch nichts abgefragt, sondern gleich abgelehnt.
noch jemand eine idee, ausser ebay. oder hat jemand einen in L abzugeben, möglichst schwarz?


----------



## kavensmann (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo

wollte hier nur mal kurz paar Meinungen zu den Stellen an der Dämpferaufnahme und am Übergang vom Ober- zum Unterrohr an meinem Bergamont Stratline Team 2010 einholen! Das Problem ist... in einer Woche ist das Rennen (GDC) in Bad Wildbad und im anschluss daran fahre ich für eine Woche nach Porte! Ich war schon bei einem Bergamonthändler, welcher meine Sorgen teilte, Bergamont selbst, will jedoch nicht bis zum Rennen für Ersatz sorgen, sondern mein komplettes Rad zur Untersuchung nach Hamburg geschickt bekommen! Das würde allerdings nicht bis nächste Woche hinhauen und mein Urlaub ist denen sowieso egal... Was kann ich da machen? Weiterfahren darf ich laut Bergamont ja auch nicht 

Gruss


Jan


http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/9/0/0/2/_/original/P1010751.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/9/0/0/2/_/original/P1010739.JPG

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/9/0/0/2/_/original/P1010746.JPG


----------



## bergamont (14. Juli 2011)

In Deinem anderen Thread, den wir leider erst heute gefunden hatten, habe Dir dazu eben geantwortet:



bergamont schrieb:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> zunächst mal ist es sehr bedauerlich, dass Dein Rahmen gerissen ist und dass damit auch Dein Renneinsatz und Urlaub gefährdet ist. Ich möchte hier im Namen von Bergamont Dir und auch der Community auch einmal unsere Sicht der Dinge darlegen.
> Als erstes möchte ich eindeutig klarstellen, dass eine Veröffentlichung eines wie auch immer gearteten Reklamationsfalles keinerlei Auswirkungen auf die Art, den Umfang oder die Geschwindigkeit der Abwicklung hat. Soll heißen, unser Service bearbeitet alle Reklamationen nach einheitlichen Standards, dazu zählt übrigens auch eine eventuelle gewährte Kulanzleistung.
> ...


----------



## r0ckZ0r (20. Juli 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> @r0ckZ0r
> 
> Schnapp Dir das Bike und den Kaufbeleg und reklamiere das bei einem Bergamont Händler - dürfte ein Garantiefall sein.



Bin wie beschrieben vorgegangen, der Händler hat Bilder und Rechnung eingesandt und die Antwort war:

"Kein Garantieanspruch" stattdessen das crash-replacement-Angebot, wobei es ja keinen Unfall gegeben hat?


----------



## bergamont (20. Juli 2011)

@r0ckZ0r

Was wurde Dir denn genau gesagt? Werde auch noch mal nachforschen, was genau Sache ist.

Bezüglich "Crash-Replacement" - der Begriff ist aus dem englischen übernommen und zugegeben etwas irreführend. Wir nutzen diese Bezeichnung immer dann, wenn ein Schaden nicht mehr im Rahmen der Garantie (zu alt, Schaden selbstverschuldet, etc.) abzuwickeln ist. Dies unterstellt nicht automatisch einen Crash = Unfall/Sturz.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (20. Juli 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> @r0ckZ0r
> 
> Was wurde Dir denn genau gesagt? Werde auch noch mal nachforschen, was genau Sache ist.
> 
> Bezüglich "Crash-Replacement" - der Begriff ist aus dem englischen übernommen und zugegeben etwas irreführend. Wir nutzen diese Bezeichnung immer dann, wenn ein Schaden nicht mehr im Rahmen der Garantie (zu alt, Schaden selbstverschuldet, etc.) abzuwickeln ist. Dies unterstellt nicht automatisch einen Crash = Unfall/Sturz.



Ah, dann hab ich mir aus dem englischen Begriff etwas falsches abgeleitet. 

Die Aussage von meinem Händler war:

"[...] Ein Garantieanspruch besteht laut Bergamont nicht, es gibt aber die Möglichkeit, einen neuen Rahmen zu einem sog. "crash-replacement"-Preis zu bekommen. [...]"


----------



## Lars-E (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
freue mich das Support Forum gefunden zu haben.

Hab jetzt seit 3 Wochen ein Contrail 9.1, mit welchem ich auch sehr zufrieden bin. Jetzt ist leider ein Problem mit den Kurbeln aufgetreten.
Die Kurbeln haben Spiel. War bei meinem Händler, das erste was der gemacht hat war den 16er Innenkant an der linken Kurbel versucht nachzuziehen, dabei abgerutscht und den sechskant halb zerstört, dann gesagt ich sollte am anderen Tag wiederkommen.
Da er sich bei meinem vorigen Bike auch nicht wirklich gut angestellt hat
hab ich selber die Kurbeln abgeschraubt. Dabei hab ich  auf der Kettenblattseite einen Kunststoffring entdeckt, den ich wieder bis zum Anschlag ins Lager eingeschoben habe und danach Kurbeln montiert. Das Spiel war auch weg, bis heute. Nach einigen Kilometern war das Spiel wieder da. 
Meine Frage:
Kann sein das bei der Erstmontage im Werk was vergessen worden ist oder kann man verhindern das der Kunststoffring sich aus dem Lager rausdrückt oder Liegt das Problem vielleicht ganz wo anders?

Gruß vom

zufriedenen Contrailfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (22. Juli 2011)

@cannondalef5

Schön zu hören, dass Du mit Deinem Contrail zufrieden bist.
Schau Dir mal die Anleitung von SRAM zur Kurbelmontage an. Das Bild unten rechts auf der ersten Seite zeigt das GXP-Lager, welches bei Deinem Bike verbaut ist. Das Tretlagergehäuse hat 73mm, also sind die Spacer unter den Lagerschalen (grün markiert) nicht notwendig.

Sollte Dir das nicht weiterhelfen, bitte nochmal zum Händler. Er möge sich sonst zwecks Unterstützung direkt an unseren Service wenden.


----------



## tobede (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo Bergamont,
ist es möglich, dass ich meinen Big Air 6.8 Rahmen (Größe M) gegen eine Rahmen in der Größe L eintauschen kann?

Der Rahmen ist noch tiptop, habe nach dem Biken immer nur übelste Rückenschmerzen, daher der Tauschwunsch.


----------



## ironhorse74 (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo Bergamont,
habe folgende Fragen:

1. Wie schwer/leicht ist der BirAir 9.9 Classicline Rahmen?
2. Kann ich in den o.g. Rahmen eine RS Lyrik RC2 DH Solo Air (170mm) verbauen?
3. Welche Vario Sattelstütze kann ich in den o.g. Rahmen verbauen (Sondermaß 30,4mm )?
4. Welcher Custom-Setup braucht der RS Vivid Air R2C Luftdämpfer bei dem o.g. Rahmen?

Vorab schon mal - Danke


----------



## Lars-E (23. Juli 2011)

@bergamont

Hab den Fehler rausgefunden bezüglich des Kurbelspiels.
War heute im Radladen und hab mir ein neues GXP Lager angeschaut.
Bei der Lagerschale auf der Antriebsseite ist eine kleine Wulst dran, damit  die Lagerschale hinter dem Lager einrastet und sich  nicht rausdrücken kann. Diese Wulst war bei meinem verbautem Lager nicht vorhanden(Herstellungsfehler?), deswegen ist die Lagerschale nach rechts rausgewandert und die Kurbeln haben Spiel bekommen. Das neue Lager hab ich so bekommen, wegen Garantie.

Gruß

Lars


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Juli 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> ....
> Schau Dir mal die Anleitung von SRAM zur Kurbelmontage an. Das Bild unten rechts auf der ersten Seite zeigt das GXP-Lager, welches bei Deinem Bike verbaut ist........



Hallo Bergamont-Service!

Mein Kiez Team macht mir viel Freude, leider ist jetzt nach ca. 1400 km das Tretlager defekt. Auf Eurer Webseite steht "Truvativ Gigapipe".
Ist es auch das Prinzip aus dem oben genannten Link "unten rechts"?

Da kaum ein Händler das Kiez Team in kl. Rahmengröße vorrätig hatte, mußte ich im Mai diesen Jahres zu Jehle Ulm fahren, um es dort Probe zu fahren und zu kaufen. Das war noch der nächste Händler im Umkreis. Leider reagieren sie nicht auf meine Mails, hatte natürlich angerufen aber das geht nur über Mail... vermutlich überlastet...

Und was kann ich machen damit ich nicht alle eineinhalb Tausend Kilometer das Tretlager austauschen muß? (Weder wiege ich 100 kg noch springe ich 2m runter) 

Ist der Rahmen an der Stelle ordentlich plangedreht? Und welches haltbare Tretlager würdet Ihr empfehlen? Und ja, ich war bei einem Radlmechaniker, der die Kurbeln abgebaut, die beiden Lagerschalen ausgebaut, gesäubert hat und wieder mit Drehmoment angezogen hat. Half nichts.

Eigentlich trage ich mein Kiez nur 
Vielleicht sind ja Spinnenweben im Tretlager und es knatscht deswegen so laut 






Vielen Dank der Mühe!
Grüße und das Kiez Team ist ein klasse Rad!


----------



## bergamont (26. Juli 2011)

@tobede
Bezüglich eines Rahmentausches, fürchte ich, dass wir Dir direkt nicht weiterhelfen können. Das wäre ein Fall für Deinen Händler, denn der hat Dir ja ursprünglich das Bike in M als passend verkauft.

Was Rückschmerzen angeht, kann das aber auch eine Vielzahl anderer Ursachen haben. Beispielsweise spielen Lenkerbreite und Vorbaulänge dabei auch eine Rolle. Hier würde es vielleicht auch sinnvoll sein, bei einem Sportmediziner vorbei zu schauen, bzw. gibt es ja auch Spezialisten, die einen ordentlich vermessen und die Sitzposition auf dem Bike entsprechend anpassen. Habe ich selbst mal machen lassen und war mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden.


@ironhorse74
Deine Fragen, einfach mal der Reihe nach:

Gewicht: Müsste ich noch die Größe wissen, dann wiege ich einen.
Es spricht nichts dagegen diese Gabel zu verwenden. Wären halt 10mm Differenz im Federweg zu hinten, aber das kann man vernachlässigen.
Einzige Chance ist eine 27,2mm (Blacx, KindShock, Gravity Dropper) mit einem Shim (schön lang, z.B. USE) zu verwenden.
Mit Custom Setup meinst Du das "Tune"? Das wäre ein high leverage tune. Wenn Du (inkl. Klamotten/Protektoren, etc.) unter 75Kg bist könntest Du es auch mit einem medium versuchen.


@cannondalef5
Perfekt, dann passt ja wieder alles.


@Votec Tox
Das Lager ist von der Bauweise her fast identisch und sollte eigentlich auch etwas länger halten. Evtl. kann es Dein Händler vor Ort auch direkt über Sport-Import (den Importeur) reklamieren und austauschen.
Unsere Rahmen werden vor der Montage natürlich entsprechend vorbereitet. Im Zweifel bei ausgebautem Lager mit einem Messschieber die Auflageflächen abziehen, dann sieht man schnell ob die beiden Seiten parallel zueinander stehen.

Finde übrigens sehr interessant (im Positiven natürlich), dass Du das Kiez Team quasi als hardcore Tourer verwendest, da es ja eigentlich als reinrassiges 4X-Bike konzipiert und ausgestattet ist. Viel Spaß weiterhin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ0r (26. Juli 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> @r0ckZ0r
> 
> Werde auch noch mal nachforschen, was genau Sache ist.



Hat sich was ergeben?


----------



## ironhorse74 (26. Juli 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> @ironhorse74
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
zu 1. Größe L und natürlich ohne Dämpfer
zu 2. 
zu 3. 
zu 4. Ja das "Tune", Wiege (inkl. Klamotten/Protektoren, etc.) 89kg

ist mit "high leverage tune" gleich: Tune Low (Compression) Low (Rebound) gemeint ?

Danke, super Support ...


----------



## Votec Tox (27. Juli 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> ........................
> @Votec Tox
> Das Lager ist von der Bauweise her fast identisch und sollte eigentlich auch etwas länger halten. ...................
> Finde übrigens sehr interessant (im Positiven natürlich), dass Du das Kiez Team quasi als hardcore Tourer verwendest, da es ja eigentlich als reinrassiges 4X-Bike konzipiert und ausgestattet ist. Viel Spaß weiterhin!



Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Bekam Heute auch eine Mail vom Händler zwecks Fehler im Lager, könnte Euch vielleicht interssieren:
_.....wir hatten schon mal den gleichen Fall wie bei Ihnen. Das Spiel kommt  aus dem Innenlager. 
Seitens Truvativ wurde teilweise eine unterdimensionierte Scheibe  verbaut. Diese werden wir Ihnen 
nach Erhalt unsererseits sofort zu kommen lassen. _

Und klar nutze ich das Kiez "bestimmungsfremd" - habe auch das Kettenblatt und die Kassette getauscht, sodaß ich einigermaßen bergauf kurbeln kann 
Warum das Ganze? Habe bei einem 4X-Trainning das Kiez Team gesehen und es gefiel mir von der Geometrie und vom "Gewicht von der Stange" zu einem bezahlbaren Preis. Fahre es häufig auf - zumindest für mich - technischen Trails, es ist flach (!) und wendig (niedriger Rahmen, kurze Kettenstreben) aber trotzdem recht laufruhig (längeres Oberrohr) wenn es doch mal schneller bergab geht. Nur die reinen Rüttelstrecken oder Trails mit größeren Steinen/Stufen fahre ich lieber mit meinem Fulli.

Grüße!


----------



## bergamont (28. Juli 2011)

@ironhorse74
Bezüglich dem Dämpfer Tune, kenne ich beim Vivid Air nur die drei Stufen Low-, Medium- und High-Leverage. Diese Angabe bezieht sich aber auf das Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus und nicht auf Zug- oder Druckstufe.

Frag sonst noch mal den Händler nach der korrekten Angabe für das Tune. Alternativ lautet die SRAM-Nr. für einen Vivid Air R2C in 222x70mm und High-Leverage Tune: 00.4115.086.130
Darüber sollte sich das einwandfrei klären lassen.

Gewicht vom Rahmen muss ich nachliefern, habe es leider noch nicht wieder ins Lager geschafft.

@Votec Tox
Danke für die Info. Gut zu wissen, falls noch andere mit dem Lager Probleme bekommen.


----------



## ironhorse74 (28. Juli 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> @ironhorse74
> Bezüglich dem Dämpfer Tune, kenne ich beim Vivid Air nur die drei Stufen Low-, Medium- und High-Leverage. Diese Angabe bezieht sich aber auf das Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus und nicht auf Zug- oder Druckstufe.
> 
> Frag sonst noch mal den Händler nach der korrekten Angabe für das Tune. Alternativ lautet die SRAM-Nr. für einen Vivid Air R2C in 222x70mm und High-Leverage Tune: 00.4115.086.130
> ...


 
@ Bergamont

laut Jörn Stange, den du sicher kennst hab ich folgende Info bekommen: 
"...laut unserem Big-Air-Experten geht der Dämpfer am Besten im Tune Low (Compression) Low (Rebound)."

Welches Tune muß ich nun bei meinem Gewicht (inkl. Klamotten/Protektoren, etc.) 89kg wählen ?

Low (Compression) Low (Rebound) oder High-Leverage Tune ?

Auf das Rahmengewicht incl. BMA ohne Dämpfer bin ich gespannt.

Danke ...


----------



## Straitlineteam (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebes bergamont team ich habe die frage mir gefällt der bergamont kapuzen pulli nicht so guet jetzt wollte ich fragen ob man nen Pullover mit dem logo selber drucken darf? freundliche grüsse


----------



## bergamont (28. Juli 2011)

@ironhorse74
Mal logisch gedacht, das High-Leverage Tune (so heißt es offiziell) hat ja eine langsame Zug- und Druckstufe (mehr Shims), da ja die Hebelkräfte größer sind. Also passt es ja mit Low Compression und Low Rebound zusammen.

@Straitlineteam
Wenn Du das einmal für Dich privat machst, kein Problem. Geht halt nicht wenn Du die Dinger nachher verkaufst oder anderweitig verfielfachst.
Würde aber vielleicht noch mal bis nach der Messe warten, evtl. kommt da was neues...


----------



## ironhorse74 (30. Juli 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> @ironhorse74
> Mal logisch gedacht, das High-Leverage Tune (so heißt es offiziell) hat ja eine langsame Zug- und Druckstufe (mehr Shims), da ja die Hebelkräfte größer sind. Also passt es ja mit Low Compression und Low Rebound zusammen.


 
Sorry, Low(Compression)/Low(Rebound) und *High*-Leverage Tune 

sind zwei versch. Tunes !!!

Auf das Rahmengewicht incl. BMA ohne Dämpfer bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Medic-BHD (1. August 2011)

Hallo Bergamont Team,

fahre schon seit 1200 km mit meinem Evolve 8.7 rum. Und muss sagen das Bike sagt mir sehr zu! Ein Traum. Aber hätte da mal eine frage, und zwar kann ich den Lock out des Dämpfers bei fahrt auf Asphalt längere Zeit geschlossen lassen? Oder schadet das den Rahmen??

MfG Patrick


----------



## vr6freak (1. August 2011)

Hallo Team,

Patient: Straitline 7.9 von 2009
Diagnose: Spät entdekter Lagerschaden
Auswirkung: Der Bolzen des Hauptlagers (das Lager welches am nähesten zum Tretlager sitzt) hat spiel im Rahmen.

Fragen: ist das ein übliches Problem?
Eventuell sogar Garantie?
Und wie kann es pragmatisch gelöst werden?

Mfg vr6freak


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (2. August 2011)

@ironhorse74
Rock Shox bietet offiziell nur drei Tunes an: Low-, Medium- und High-Leverage. Die Bezeichnung bezieht sich aber einzig auf das Übersetzungsverhältnis vom Hinterbau und nicht auf die Zug- bzw. Druckstufe.
Aber wie dem auch sei, die Hersteller-Nr. hatte ich ja in einem der vorigen Posts genannt, das ist der korrekte Dämpfer.

@Medic-BHD
Schön zu hören, dass Du mit Deinem Bike zufrieden bist. Deine Frage ist nicht so ganz einfach mit "ja" oder "nein" zu beantworten, deshalb hole ich mal weiter aus.
Bei blockiertem Dämpfer arbeitet der Hinterbau nicht mehr, soll heißen die Kugellager müssen die, in den Rahmen eingeleiteten, Kräfte statisch aufnehmen anstatt, wie üblich, in eine Drehbewegung verwandeln (Liebe Ings. bitte killt mich nicht). Würde man ausschließlich mit blockiertem Hinterbau fahren, würde sich das wohl langfristig in einem schnelleren Lagerverschleiß bemerkbar machen. Das Rahmenmaterial selbst stört das aber eher weniger, es sei denn es würde ein ebensolcher Lagerschaden nicht rechtzeitig behoben und zu einem Folgeschaden führen. Ich kann Dir leider keinen genauen Grenzwert nennen, ab wann sich so was in der Praxis tatsächlich negativ auswirken wird, aber sicher kein Grund auf die Blockierfunktion zu verzichten. Glatte Strassen halte ich da ebenfalls für unkritisch.

@vr6freak
Hört sich für mich nach einem Lagerschaden an, da müssen wahrscheinlich einfach nur die beiden Lager (eines links, eines rechts) getauscht werden und gut. Wäre dann aber kein Garantiefall, sondern einfach Verschleiß.
Wenn Du die Lager selbst tauschen kannst/möchtest brauchst Du 2x 61904 2RS. Ansonsten kann Dir da auch der nächstgelegene Bergamont Händler weiterhelfen.


----------



## vr6freak (2. August 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

OK, die lager sind auch fertig da müßen Neue rein. Aber wenn der Bolzen, auf dem die Lager sitzen, im Rahmen schon Spiel hat wird das Hinterrad letztlich nicht fest werden! Oder?
Habe alles auseinandergebaut und festgestellt das Der Bolzen regelrecht im Rahmen klappert. Ich denke mal der Bolzen hat in letzter Zeit die Drehung absolviert und nicht die Lager.
Denn der Bolzen ist wie eingelaufen an den Stellen wo er im Rahmen sitzt.
Das Loch im Rahmen ist auch spürbar ausgearbeitet.
Mit dem Meßschieber bewegen sich die tolleranzen jedoch unter 0,1mm
Ich hätte den Bolzen schon ganz gerne richtig fest im Sitz.
Einkleben ist blöd für den nächsten Lagerwechsel. Oder?
Der "Fachmann" bei mir um dei Ecke kennt sich nur mt OMA Rädern aus.
Der würde mein Rad nur einschicken.
Was kosted so ein Bolzen neu?
Gibts den mit Übermaß?
Was kann ich tun ohne den Rahmen einzuschicken?

Bin für jede Idea dankbar.


----------



## bergamont (2. August 2011)

@vr6freak

Oha, das hatte ich so nicht verstanden. Der Bolzen selbst wäre jetzt nicht das Problem, den gibt es auch im Kit zusammen mit den Lagern - aber wenn die Passung im Rahmen selbst geweitet ist, dann könnte das problematisch werden.

Ich würde das mit den neuen Lagern und dem neuen Bolzen versuchen, vielleicht reicht es noch mit der Toleranz (schwierig hier eine Ferndiagnose abzugeben). Zur Not den Bolzen mit Loctite einkleben.


----------



## vr6freak (2. August 2011)

Vielen Dank erstmal.
Ich werdes mal so probieren.


----------



## alet08 (2. August 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> @vr6freak
> 
> Oha, das hatte ich so nicht verstanden. Der Bolzen selbst wäre jetzt nicht das Problem, den gibt es auch im Kit zusammen mit den Lagern - aber wenn die Passung im Rahmen selbst geweitet ist, dann könnte das problematisch werden.
> 
> Ich würde das mit den neuen Lagern und dem neuen Bolzen versuchen, vielleicht reicht es noch mit der Toleranz (schwierig hier eine Ferndiagnose abzugeben). Zur Not den Bolzen mit Loctite einkleben.



Gibt´s so ein kit auch für´s ´Threesome´, oder ist dasa dasgleiche?

Danke, Alex


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (6. August 2011)

guten tag liebe bergamont gemeinde... ich hab mir vor kurzem nen Big Air LTD zugelegt (1 Moant) Jetzt vernehem ich beim pedalieren so wie beim wechsel in die Grundpositon ein knarzen aus dem bereich des Dämpfers.. bei leichten auf und ab bewegungen ist es eindeutig zuhören.. Dreck? mangelnde Schmierung?? Keine Reinigung mit Hochdruckreiniger oder Gartenschlauch..


----------



## cizeta (6. August 2011)

bissel montage paste an den schraub verbindungen reicht idr


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (6. August 2011)

soo hab mir das ganze heute noch mal genauer angeschaut..  und der dämpfer hat auf dem bolzen reichlich spiel.. man hört ein eindeutiges hin und her schalgen auf dem bolzen.. passgenau is was anderes  najaa ich versuch es morgen mal mit ein bissel fett und mal sehn ob sich das dann erübrigt..


----------



## bergamont (7. August 2011)

@alet08

Der Bolzen ist ein Anderer, ich warte gerade auf die aktualisierte E-Teile-Liste vom Threesome. Sobald ich die bekomme, kann ich noch mal detailierte Infos geben. Wenn es ganz dringend ist, bitte direkt über den Händler beim Service anfragen lassen, dann kann Dir Dein Händler auch gleich einen Preis nennen.

@ShaundasSchaf

Kannst Du ein paar mehr Infos dazu geben, welcher Bolzen ist das genau, der am Hauptrahmen oder an der Schwinge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (7. August 2011)

@ bergamont
Wie sieht es mit dem versprochenen Wiegen, des BigAir 9.9 Classicline Rahmen (incl. BMA ohne Dämpfer) aus ?

Danke ...


----------



## bergamont (9. August 2011)

@ironhorse74
So, heute zum Wiegen gekommen. Habe den Rahmen ohne Dämpfer mit BMA an der Waage gehabt: 3960g


----------



## ironhorse74 (9. August 2011)

Danke, super Support ... 

auch ohne Steuersatz und in Größe L ?


----------



## bergamont (9. August 2011)

ja, Rahmen rein Netto


----------



## ROCKsTR (9. August 2011)

Hey, 
Ich habe eine wichtige frage die mein kauf eines big air 7.1 beschrenken könnte.
Da das rad von 2011 zwei kettenbläter hat habe ich angst das mir die kette bei harten freeride einsätze ewig herunterspringt. (vom großen kranz ins kleine)
Kannst du mir sagen ob die kettenführung wirklich ihr zweck erfüllt ode oder ob sie nicht hilft?


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (11. August 2011)

ich werde heute mal bilder machen und den bolzen ablichten.. aus dem knarzen ist ein permanents quietschen geworden NERV!! is doch erst 1 moant alt das sahnestück   schnieeef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShaundasSchaf (11. August 2011)

Soo Bild 1: zeig den Bolzen den ich mein der relativ viel Spiel hat... Kann noch im Toleranzbereich liegen, aber es klackert doch sehr wenn man den Rahmen im stand leicht auf und ab bewegt


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (11. August 2011)

So ein pic hab noch weitere fals noch fragen bestehn hat ja beim ersten post nich geklappt

" oooh ich kratz ab wie bekomm ich das pic groß rein ? "


----------



## bergamont (11. August 2011)

@ROCKsTR
Was die schaltbare Kettenführung betrifft, so ist beim Big Air 7.1 eine sehr zuverlässige Führung von E-Thirteen montiert. Ich will jetzt nicht behaupten, dass Dir damit nie, nie, nie die Kette auf das keline Ritzel springt, jedoch arbeitet diese Führung sehr gut und hält die Kette in praktisch jedem Fahrzustand auf dem gewählten Blatt.

@ShaundasSchaf
Lade das Bild mal in hoher Auflösung in Dein Fotoalbum und verlinke es über den BB-Code (unter dem Bild angegeben). Alternativ einfach mal die Texte hier posten, die Bolzen kann ich ja so erkennen, aber den Text nicht lesen, wo welches Problem liegt.
Andere Frage: Warst Du denn damit schon mal bei einem Händler bzw. bei einer Werkstatt?


----------



## Medic-BHD (11. August 2011)

Hallo Bergamont Team,

musste nach der heutigen Regentour eine feststellung machen... mein Bike Rostet!!! Hab an der Schwingenaufnahme am Lager, am Tretlager und den aufnahmepunkten des Dämpfers Rostansätze..... Hab das ganze mit ein wenig WD40 und Politur weitesgehend wegbekommen aber ich denke mal das kommt wieder.... Tips oder Ideen????

Ride on...


----------



## ROCKsTR (11. August 2011)

Danke für deine information


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (11. August 2011)

negativ in keiner werkstatt.. war nur wegen ner zerfetzten Muddy Mary in der Werkstatt sonst nich.. is auch noch nich alt das problem.. ist erst seit ein paar tagen..


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (11. August 2011)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/953266 

Soo eimal der link zum bild


----------



## bergamont (12. August 2011)

@ShaundasSchaf

Super, jetzt konnte ich auch alles lesen. Gehen wir mal der Reihe nach vor:

Bitte einmal den Dämpfer ausbauen und den Hinterbau auf und ab bewegen. Wenn das Quitschen von der Schwinge kommt, sollte es sich jetzt recht eindeutig lokalisieren lassen. Versuche mal zu checken, ob es irgendwo zu einem Kontakt zwischen beweglichen Teilen kommt. Ich hatte mal einen Fall, wo der Lack etwas zu dick auftragen war und dadurch in Kontakt mit einem anderen Rahmenteil kam - hörte sich an als wäre sonst was. 

Beim ausgebauten Dämpfer einmal versuchen die obere Welle aus dem Gleitlager (DU) zu ziehen. Wenn das sehr leicht geht, könnte die Welle eingelaufen (eher unwahrscheinlich) oder das DU verschlissen sein (wäre bei einem neuen Rad ebenfalls unwahrscheinlich). Sitzt die Welle recht fest im DU brauchst Du sie nicht zu entfernen, denn dann bewegt sich die Welle auf dem Bolzen - das wiederum würde bedeuten, dass der Bolzen nicht fest genug angezogen war.

Wenn Du irgendwo nicht weiter kommst oder Dir unsicher bist, dann bitte mit dem Rad zum Händler.


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (12. August 2011)

na das hört sich doch für einen schrauber nach toller arbeit an ich werde mich mal dran setzten und bericht erstatten wenns soweit ist... erst mla danke an den Support!! Weiter echt Beispielhaft.. könn sich manch ein Support was von abschneiden!!


----------



## bergamont (12. August 2011)

@Medic-BHD
Bzgl. der Rostansätze: Wenn, dann ist das nur leichter Flugrost an den Schraubenköpfen. Dies wird sich nie ganz vermeiden lassen, da die Schrauben nunmal aus Stahl sind. Du kannst aber versuchen, mit einer (üblicherweise im Fachhandel erhältlichen) Polituren/Rahmenpflegeprodukte wie Radglanz, BikeShine, etc. zu arbeiten. Diese sind leicht rückfettend und schützen vor Rost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oh... (13. August 2011)

Hallo Leute...
Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen diese Schmuckstück zu gelegt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/396808/cat/42

Ich war diese Woche damit unteranderem in Chatel.Ich bin mit dem Rad den Fahreigenschaften echt Top zufrieden nur leider hatt es mir beim bremsen hinten diese Momentabstützung verbogen und zwar einmal soweit das sie sogar an der Bremscheibe geschliffen hatt.Ich hab sie paar mal wieder zurück gebogen aber das ist ja nicht Sinn und Zweck.Ich will am Montag mal bei dem Händler(www.jehlebikes.de) anrufen wo mein Vorbesitzer das Rad am 8.12.10 online gekauft hatt anrufen.
Frage: Gibt es da Erfahrungen oder evtl. schon verstärkte oder geänderte Teile für diesen Rahmen?
Wird sich sowas evtl. auf Garantie oder Kulanz regeln lassen?

MfG oh...


----------



## keroson (13. August 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> [..]
> 
> Zur BMA nehme ich an, es geht Dir um die Funktionsweise? Dazu habe ich nichts direkt schriftlich. Der Trick an dem Mechanismus ist, dass der Bremssattel vom Hinterbau entkoppelt wird (daher auf englisch auch floating disc). Damit wird es dem Bremssattel ermöglicht, die Relativbewegung mitzugehen, die die Bremsscheibe während des Einfedervorgangs zum Hinterbau beschreibt. Ohne BMA würde der Sattel diese Bewegung nicht mitmachen und dies würde zu einer Versteifung des Hinterbaus führen.
> 
> ...



Die neuen 2011er Bikes benötigen dank Split Pivot keine BMA mehr.
Es gibt aber zumindest beim alten Straitline zwei Varianten davon, einmal mit langem und einmal mit kurzem Hebel. 
Der kurze hat den Nachteil das noch minimales Bremsstempeln vorhanden ist, man bleibt aber nicht mehr so leicht damit hängen. 
Beim langem ist kein Bremsstempeln vorhanden. Das wurde nachdem die ersten Straitlines mit langem BMA ausgeliefert wurden, auf Wunsch diverser Teamfahrer geändert.
So viel ich weiß kann man beide Varianten über den Service bestellen.


----------



## oh... (13. August 2011)

Also dem Bild nach zu urteilen hab ich den kurzen. Ich bin aber nicht damit hängen geblieben sondern der Hebel verbiegt sich durch das bremsen!!!Ich denke das ist nicht im Sinne der Erfindung? Hab mich auch nochmal informiert und es gibt wohl auch noch so eine Art DH Variante von der BMA die verstärkt ist und nicht nur zwischen Rahmen und Nabe wie bei mir geklemmt ist sondern auch noch ein Lager außen auf der Achse wo der 6kant drin ist hatt!?


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (15. August 2011)

Soo hab nenn paar Momente des Schraubens hinter mir..  Die obere welle ist fest musste ich nicht entferne wie du mir schon beschrieben hattest war der Bolzen nicht festgenug angezogen hab mir das ensprechende drehmoment vom meinem Händler geben lassen. siehe da das klackern ist weg  das quitschen is zumindest nicht von der schwinge ist aber immer noch da..


----------



## bergamont (15. August 2011)

@oh...
Das sich eine BMA nur durch die auftretenden Bremskräfte verzieht habe ich bisher noch nicht gehört. Ist denn alles korrekt eingestellt und laufen alle Lager spielfrei? Was genau hat sich verzogen, die Strebe oder der Hebel selbst? Eine DH-Version der BMA gibt es nicht, damit dürfte wohl der langel Hebel gemeint sein.


@ShaundasSchaf
Das sind doch mal Fortschritte. Konntest Du denn bei ausgebautem Dämpfer das Quitschen lokalisieren? Andere Geräuschquellen könnten die Federteller des Dämpfers oder sogar die Bowdenzüge/Hydraulikleitungen (wenn diese sich in den Aufnahmen bewegen) sein. 

Ansonsten könnte diese Checkliste auch hilfreiche Inspiration sein: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=519283


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (15. August 2011)

ich werde mich noch mal mit dem dämpfer beschäftigen morgen und mal die checkliste abrackern  vielen dank super support


----------



## oh... (15. August 2011)

Das Rad hatt Topzustand also alles so wie es sein sollte ohne Spiel,Knarzen oder quitschen. Natürlich hatt sich der Hebel verbogen das ist ja auch die einzige Schwachstelle. Diese Version mit den 2Lageraufnahmen wie ich sie beschrieben hatte gibt es siehe Bild.


----------



## bergamont (16. August 2011)

@oh...
die BMA wird von uns ersetzt.


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (17. August 2011)

soo hab mich jetzt noch mal genauer mit dem dämpfer beschäftigt.. die untere Buchse im dämpfer (bilder folgen morgen) hat bereits gefressen, find ich erstaunlich das an den beweglichen teilen kein bisschen Fett oder änhliches dran ist.. ist doch klaa das es dann anfängt zu quitschen und zu fressen, wer gut schmiert der gut fährt heist doch die devise. Doch der Dämpfer ist es nicht. es liegt an einem der Gelenke des hinterbaus die ich morgen nochmal unter die lupe nehme! das muss ja zu lokalisieren sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShaundasSchaf (17. August 2011)

soo einmal alles bildlich.. 

























Quietschen tut es aller dings hier! 






Habt ihr da vom support irgendeinen tipp wie ich da an die sach ran gehn soll mit dem gelenk?? ich weis ja nich wie das aussieht ob ich dann die lager auspressen muss oder soo... bevor ich mich daran wag warte ich lieber noch auf en paar infos von euch...


----------



## bergamont (17. August 2011)

@ShaundasSchaf
Was den Dämpfer angeht, so zeigt das Bilder deutlich, dass die Dämpferbolzen nicht fest genug waren, bzw. sich gelockert habe. Die Alu-Reducer (Buchsen) dürfen sich nicht in der Aufnahme drehen, sondern bleiben fest mit dieser verbunden. Der Dämpfer dreht sich dann auf den Reducern. Im ausgebauten Zustand sind die Teile kaum zu drehen, soll aber so sein, sonst hätte es im Rahmen Spiel.

Bzgl. der Lagerpunkte, da kannst Du die Bolzen einfach mit entsprechenden Inbus-Schlüsseln entfernen. Eine Seite ist eine Schraube, wenn die draußen ist, einfach die Bolzen mit einem stumpfen, weichen Gegenstand (Holz/Plastik/Finger) durchdrücken. Dann kann man die Wippe abziehen. Lager müssen deswegen nicht ausgepresst werden.


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (17. August 2011)

alles klaa.. wie sieht das mit den dämpfer aus? kann ich ohne bedenken wieder einbauen? wenn ja dann müsste ich noch wissen wie das drehmoment lautet

Ergebnis der etzten 20 min... Der obere Lagerpunkt ging raus wie eine 1, der untere lässt sich nur äußerst schwer bewegen..


----------



## bergamont (18. August 2011)

@ShaundasSchaf
Klar, den kannst Du so weiter benutzen - kein Problem.
Drehmoment M8 in 8.8 sind laut DIN 23Nm. 
Unter uns: einfach fest (Achtung, nach zu fest kommt ab) ziehen, das ist an dieser Stelle ausnahmsweise keine Weltraumtechnologie - hab ich aber so nicht gesagt...


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (18. August 2011)

okay.. schadet es wenn ich in die bolzen und auf die schrauben dünn fett auftrage? auf die klemmfläche der Reducer wollte ich nicht draufschmieren, is ja wie gesagt ne Klemmfläche.


----------



## oh... (18. August 2011)

Hey Bergamont...

Hattest Du meine PN bekommen?
Jehle Bikes hatt mir geantwortet und gesagt das sie sich mit Bergamont in Verbindung setzen wollen um eine Lösung zu finden.

Hast Du aktuelle Infos für mich wie der Stand ist?

Das Wetter ist nämlich verdammt schön zum radeln und fliegen

Sport Frei Grüße steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (18. August 2011)

@ShaundasSchaf
Schaden tut das nicht, kannst Du machen. Mit gefettetem Gewinde muss das Drehmoment nur einen Tick höher sein, aber siehe dazu meinen Post von oben.

@oh...
Nachricht erhalten, Du bekommst das E-Teil asap per Post.


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (18. August 2011)

jaa ich habs jetzt angezogene wie ich es aus der werkstatt gewohnt bin fest aber nich kurz vor ab.. drehn sich sich auch nicht mehr mit


----------



## oh... (18. August 2011)

Geile ******* ihr Hamburger Jungs seit ja mal richtig fix....!
Komm gerade von Arbeit und schau in meinen BK da lag ein Zettel der lieben Post.
Und da bekam ich doch ein schönes blaues/weißes Päckchen mit einer neuen BMA.

Daumen Hoch das es so cool und unkompliziert geklappt hatt.
Dankeschön Ihr seit auf alle Fälle eine Weiterempfehlung

Grüße steveoh...


----------



## matze7.1 (18. August 2011)

Servus,
An meinem Threesome 7.1 schleift die Kette am Umwerfer (sihe Bild -> roter Strich). Ich habe den Umwerfer schon so weit wie möglich (ohne das die Zähne des grösten Kettenblattes an dem Umwerfer schlagen) nach unten gestellt. Die Kette schleift allerdings immer noch. Das Problem tritt auf wenn ich die Kette vorne auf dem kleinsten Kettenblatt und hinten auf einem der unteren (vom kleinsten aus gesehen) sieben Kettenblätter habe. ich habe eine Sram 3x10 Schaltung.

Gruß Matze


----------



## keroson (19. August 2011)

Ist es auch noch da, wenn su auf dem Bike sitzt? Das ist eigentlich normal, da die Kette im vgl. Zum Umwerfer weiter hoch geht, sobald der Hinterbau einredest. Bei ca. 20-30% Sag sollte dann nix mehr streifen


----------



## matze7.1 (19. August 2011)

@keroson
Danke. Dann ist es in Ordnung.
Die Kette schleift dann nur noch wenn sie auf den beiden kleinsten Kettenblättern läuft.
Soweit ich weis soll man diese Kombination auch nicht verwenden.

Gruß matze


----------



## ROCKsTR (20. August 2011)

Ich wolte mal weissen wann die neuen bergamont räder erscheinen und in welchen faben das straitline zu kaufen wird?


----------



## keroson (20. August 2011)

Auf jeden Fall wieder in blau-schwarz 

Alles andere auf der EB. Sind ja nur noch 10 Tage


----------



## ROCKsTR (20. August 2011)

Wo ist die eb und was ist das ?


----------



## ironhorse74 (20. August 2011)

@ ROCKsTR
ist die Eurobike in Friedrichshafen http://www.eurobike-show.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROCKsTR (20. August 2011)

jo danke


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (23. August 2011)

Hallo ich hab da jetzt ein neues problem was ich mir heute selber eingebrockt hab.. und zwar hab ich mir am Standrohr ne macke reingekloppt... -.- eben erst entdeckt beim Sauber machen.. (Schock schwere Not lass nach) soo mein erster gedanke das wird Teuer.. der zweite ich frage mal den Support  nebenbei noch ein Bild. Ich hoffe die Antwort trägt keine bösen Überraschungen in sich die ich von euch bekomm...


----------



## Se7enair (23. August 2011)

So jetzt komm ich endlich mal dazu zu fragen.

Fahre momentan nen Fastlane MGN Rahmen von 2010. Verkraftet der Rahmen ne 120mm Gabel? die 100mm sind mir etwas zu wenig und ich könnte meine ja traveln...


----------



## bergamont (24. August 2011)

@ShaundasSchaf
sieht auf dem Bild nur sehr oberflächlich aus. Fahr mal mit dem Finger drüber, wenn man es fühlen kann, bzw. gar eine Kante zu fühlen ist, solltest Du etwas tun.
Sehr feinkörniges Nassschleifpapier besorgen (1000er min.) und mit Wasser und Papier sanft entgraten. Du darfst/must nicht viel Material abtragen, es geht lediglich darum die Grate und Kerben weg zu bekommen. Optisch wird es bleiben, aber du zerstörst Dir dann die Dichtungen nicht.
Die Dichtungen sollten die Toleranz an dieser Stelle ausgleichen können, so dass die Gabel auch weiter Dicht bleibt.

@Se7enair
Sorry, aber die Fastlane Rahmen haben eine Freigabe bis max. 100mm Federweg vorne.


----------



## Se7enair (24. August 2011)

Würde ich die Garantie verlieren wenn ich es trotzdem mach? 
Bzw Freigabe gibt es nicht, heißt das definitiv das ich dann Probleme bekomm oder wäre es ohne Freigabe trotzdem möglich. Ich hoff du verstehst was ich mein


----------



## ironhorse74 (24. August 2011)

@ bergamont

welchen spielraum hat man bei einem bigair 9.9 classic rahmen (2010)
bzgl. freigabe des max./min. federweg (bzw. federgabel) vorne ?

ist 170-200mm freigegeben ?

danke


----------



## keroson (24. August 2011)

Se7enair schrieb:


> Würde ich die Garantie verlieren wenn ich es trotzdem mach?
> Bzw Freigabe gibt es nicht, heißt das definitiv das ich dann Probleme bekomm oder wäre es ohne Freigabe trotzdem möglich. Ich hoff du verstehst was ich mein



Das Rad ist auf 100mm ausgelegt und alles Belastungstests wurden damit gemacht. ich denke mal es wurde gar nicht überprüft ob der Rahmen bei 120mm hält. 
Wenn du trotzdem 120mm fährst hast du keine Garantie und Gewährleistung mehr. Du hast dann selber was am Rad umgebaut wofür es nicht ausgelegt ist und trägst damit das alleinige Risiko.

Ob er wirklich bricht? k.A. bei ner 50kg Maus hätte ich da keine Bedenken bei nem 120kg Fahrer der oft und viel im harten Gelände unterwegs ist, dafür umso mehr.


----------



## Se7enair (24. August 2011)

Oft und viel hartes Gelände 85kg. Nuja ich glaub da ist mir das Risiko doch zu groß...


----------



## Littlealigator (24. August 2011)

Hallo Bergamont Team:

Habe mit meinem Threesome 5.1 folgendes Problem, wenn ich den Dämpfer offen habe bzw in Position 1oder2 fahre, beim Trampeln unter Last ein Knarzen wo es genau herkommt warscheinlcih von den Lagern am Hinterbau.

Bike war schon 3x beim Händler bei den ersten beiden malen wurde die Lager gefettet denke Zinkpaste und jetzt wurden auf Garantie die Lager alle neu gemacht. Das Knarzen war für 150 Km weg jetzt kommt es wider.

Mein Händler meint er müsse das Bike dann wohl mal zu euch einschicken. Das Knacken/Knarzen tritt nur auf Position 1und2 Vom Dämpfer auf. Ansonsten ist es weg, was kann das sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (24. August 2011)

@Se7enair
Der Einbau einer längeren Gabel bzw. generell eines Bauteiles außerhalb unserer Spezifikationen führt zum Erlöschen der Garantie, auch die Gewährleistung würde dann nicht mehr greifen. Klar würde das Bike wahrscheinlich nicht gleich kollabieren, aber "es kommt halt immer auf die Umstände an"- die Problematik ist einfach, dass sich besonders mit mehr Federweg, auch immer der Einsatz ändert und wir am Ende nicht jeden Rahmen für alle erdenklichen Einsatzzwecke freigeben können.

@ironhorse74
Bei den Big Air Classicline Rahmen sind max. 180mm Federweg angesagt.

@Littlealigator
Leider ist das mit Geräuschen am Bike fast unmöglich per Ferndiagnose zu ermitteln. Eine kleine Checkliste hatte ich mal online gestellt, aber nach dieser wird wahrscheinlich auch unser Händler gearbeitet haben, aber vielleicht bringt Dir das ja noch etwas Inspiration. Von mir noch der Tipp: Prüfe mal, ob es irgendwo an den Gelenken zu Kontakt durch übermäßigen Lackauftrag kommt - das hatte ich mal an einem Bike und habe es nur per Zufall entdeckt. Hörte sich an, als wäre der Rahmen gleich durch, nach drei Minuten mit etwas Schleifpapier war alles ruhig.


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (24. August 2011)

soo macke ist weg spurlos verschwunden.. 1000 schleifpapier mit wasser und die zauberhand etwas kreisen lassen heute in ruhe nen ausgiebigen ride gemacht eben nachhaus gekomm alles supi  danke mal wieder an den support


----------



## ironhorse74 (25. August 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> @ironhorse74
> Bei den Big Air Classicline Rahmen sind max. 180mm Federweg angesagt.


 
... und die min.-Freigabe ?

Danke


----------



## ironhorse74 (25. August 2011)

@ all
hat hier jemand evtl. Interesse an meinen Bergamont Laufradsatz incl. Bereifung .... ?
siehe Link:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/408989/cat/22


----------



## federwech (26. August 2011)

Servus bergamont,

zum 2011er Big Air 7:1: 
- Wie genau sind die Breiten für Innenlager und HR-Nabe?
- hat die Marzocchi 66 nen 1.5 Zoll Schaft? (sieht danach aus...)
Auf der homepage steht das leider nicht in den specs.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## bergamont (26. August 2011)

@ironhorse74
Eine min-Freigabe gibt es da nicht, ich würde aber keinesfalls weniger als 160mm einbauen, sonst werden die Fahreigenschaften komplett daneben sein - denke 170-180mm ist in Ordnung

@federwech
Hier die Daten:
Einbaubreite HR-Nabe: 12x157mm
Einbaubreite Innenlager: 83mm
Gabel kommt mit 1.5" Schaft.
Was die HR-Nabe angeht, so wird es auch in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft ein Ersatzausfallende geben, welches den Hinterbau von Big Air und Straitline 2011 auf das Standardmaß von 150mm bringen wird. Wann das genau kommt und was es kostet steht aber aktuell noch nicht fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (27. August 2011)

Kurze Frage: Sattelstützendurchmesser beim Straitline 2009? Sollten 30,4mm sein, oder doch 30,2mm?

(hab im Netz nichts dazu gefunden und zum messen habe ich kein genaues Werkzeug)


----------



## federwech (27. August 2011)

Okay danke.
Aber: 157mm Nabenbreite? Ich glaube das hör ich zum ersten mal.... 
Wie kommt ihr denn auf so ein Maß?


----------



## cizeta (27. August 2011)

157mm war glaube ich das maß für die hinterbauten die bma tauglich sind damit mit bma die 150er naben passen


----------



## ironhorse74 (27. August 2011)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Sattelstützendurchmesser beim Straitline 2009? Sollten 30,4mm sein, oder doch 30,2mm?
> 
> (hab im Netz nichts dazu gefunden und zum messen habe ich kein genaues Werkzeug)


 
@ Datenwurm
30,4mm ist richtig - *hatte* das gleiche problem bei meinem
BigAir 9.9 Classicline 
jetzt hab ich 30,9mm und ne rs reverb drin


----------



## bergamont (28. August 2011)

@federwech
Ja, dieses Maß ist kein Standard, so wie bereits gesagt wurde hängt das u.a. mit der Historie des Rahmens in Verbindung mit einer BMA (die hier Dank CPS überflüssig ist) zusammen.

@Datenwurm
30,4mm ist das korrekte Maß. Ich habe jetzt schon von ein paar Leuten gehört, die sich ihr Sattelrohr auf 30,9mm aufreiben haben lassen, um eine Vario-Stütze zu fahren. Wenn Du ebenfalls mit diesem Gedanken spielst, dann bitte folgende Hinweise beachten:
Garantie/Gewährleistung für den Rahmen sind mit dieser Veränderung futsch - egal wie man es hinterher dreht und wendet! Wenn das Maß dennoch geändert werden soll, geschieht das auf eigene Gefahr. Bitte unbedingt bei einem Rahmenbauer oder einer qualifizierten Fachwerkstatt machen lassen, diese verfügen über geeignetes Werkzeug und Know-How. Wer mit der Reibahle - vor allem einer verstellbaren - falsch ansetzt, ruiniert sicher seinen Rahmen. Danke für's Beachten.


----------



## federwech (28. August 2011)

Okay, danke für die Wochenendschicht


----------



## Datenwurm (28. August 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> @federwech
> Ja, dieses MaÃ ist kein Standard, so wie bereits gesagt wurde hÃ¤ngt das u.a. mit der Historie des Rahmens in Verbindung mit einer BMA (die hier Dank CPS Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig ist) zusammen.
> 
> @Datenwurm
> ...




Ach nee, aufreiben ist keine Option fÃ¼r mich... Da ich mir eh eine lÃ¤ngere SDG I-Beam StÃ¼tze und nen neuen Sattel bestellen will habe ich die 5â¬ fÃ¼r ne passende HÃ¼lse/Shim auch Ã¼brig. Muss nur eben wissen, ob ich von 27,2 auf 30,2 oder 30,4mm aufshimmen muss.
Problem ist eben, dass es fÃ¼r 30,4mm keine StÃ¼tze gibt - und vom I-Beam System mÃ¶chte ich auf keinen Fall mehr weg. Verstellung ist da super einfach, Gewicht ist gut, und vor allem sind die StÃ¼tzen nicht klein zu bekommen.

Edit: Die HÃ¼lse ist 100mm lang, reicht das aus, oder mÃ¼sste ich mich nach einer lÃ¤ngeren umsehen? Bei 100mm sollte der Bereich Oberrohr/Sitzrohr beim Straitline in L ja dicke mit abgedeckt sein.


----------



## reside (29. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Mein Sohn (13 J.) möchte mit dirt/slopestyle beginnen. Wir haben in der Nähe einen Bikepark. Da ich wenig Kenntnisse bei den Dirtbikes habe möchte ich an dieser Stelle fragen, ob das Bergamont Kiez Dirt (shiny white) 33cm für ihn und für die angestrebten Sprünge geeignet, resp. das richtige Bike ist. Ich danke bestens für Eure Antworten.
Gruss reside aus der CH


----------



## federwech (30. August 2011)

Nochmal ne Frage zum Big Air 7.1:
Welche Federhärte ist bei Grösse L im Fox Van R verbaut?
Bringe fahrfertig inkl Rucksack beinahe 100 Kilo aufs bike, da liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass ich aufrüsten sollte. 
Hab das bike noch nicht zu Hause, würde aber gerne mal im Voraus schon Alternativen checken.

Danke und Gruss!


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (30. August 2011)

moin moin, kleine frage am rande. was für eine iscg aufnahme besitzt das big air ltd 2010 ich hab wenn ich richtig geschaut hab ne alte gesehn ich möchte nämlich dieses schmuckstück anbauen 





ISCG Alt 









 ISCG05





soo und dann frag ich gleich hinter her wo genau ist der unterschied zwischen den iscgaufnahmen? sehen ja von den bohrungen unterschiedlich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cizeta (30. August 2011)

der durchmesser ist unterschiedlich genau wie die lochabstände und die winkel gibts im internet auch genügend zeichnungen bzw bilder vom unterschied


----------



## bergamont (30. August 2011)

@Datenwurm
100mm Hülse sollte locker ausreichen. Bitte darauf achten, dass sie ordentlich gefertigt ist (also nicht diese Blech-Teile) und alles ist gut.

@reside
Das Kiez Dirt ist für diesen Einsatzzweck ideal, wird der Sohn viel Spaß haben.

@federwech
Ganz genau habe ich das gerade nicht im Kopf (gerade Eurobike Messe-Alarm). Denke aber auch, dass bei 100kg die original Feder an ihre Grenze kommt, die sind normalerweise auf Fahrer auf ca. 75-85Kg abgestimmt.

@ShaundasSchaf
checke ich morgen nochmal, sollte aber der 03er ISCG sein.


----------



## ROCKsTR (1. September 2011)

Ich würde mal gern wissen was für eine maximl breite der hintereifen in den big air 6.1 von 2011 haben darf.
Es sind ja 2.40 vom haus aus drin würde gern 2.60 aufziehen.


----------



## bergamont (2. September 2011)

@ROCKsTR
Das kann ich nicht pauschal sagen, da die Reifen immer unterschiedlich ausfallen. Bei einem 2.4er ist halt auf jeden Fall genug Luft, beim 2.6er kann es aber auch mal eng werden. Aber vielleicht hast Du ja ein paar genauere Angaben zu Typ/Marke und jemand fährt hier schon die Kombination und kann Dir das dann sagen.


----------



## Straitlineteam (2. September 2011)

Liebes Bergamont Team kann ich an mein Bergamont Straitline Team 2010 eine manitou dorado oder ned fox 40 ran bauen oder geht meine ganrantie verloren?


----------



## ironhorse74 (2. September 2011)

@ bergamont
gibt es irgend welche bedenken, wenn ich meinen bigair-rahmen (2010) entlacke ?
will ihn in raw 

danke


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (4. September 2011)

Vorsorgliche Frage: Fahre auf meinem contrail 6.0 mit Felge dt swiss 445 d nach NN 2,25 derzeit MK II 2,2 und möchte im Herbst auf MK II 2,4 wechseln. Da tatsächlich der MK II 2,4 wohl nur ca. 2-3 mm breiter ausfällt als der NN 2,25, denke ich, daß dies eigentlich gehen müßte, obwohl die Felge ja recht schmal ist. Eure - unverbindliche - Ansicht dazu?

Im Übrigen: Das Contrail ist ein wirklich gutes bike!


----------



## ironhorse74 (5. September 2011)

zur info :
http://www.bergamontfb.de/apps/katalog/Bike-Magazin_online.pdf
http://www.bergamontfb.de/apps/katalog/BergamontPreislite2012.pdf


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (5. September 2011)

hmm doofe lackabplatzer kann man das ausbessern? ja ich weis dazu gibt es zich treads  aber ich frag hier  bergamont big air ltd 2010 is ja diese weis metallic lackierung.. sind die pulverbeschichtet oder nasslackiert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (6. September 2011)

@straitlineteam
Kannst Du machen, da sehe ich kein Problem mit der Garantie.

@ironhorse74
Hier sehe ich ein Problem mit der Garantie, da das eine Veränderung am Rahmen ist. Wenn Dir das egal ist, würde ich wohl am ehesten Abbeizen lassen. Strahlen ist meistens keine so gute Idee (zumindest nicht als Mittel zum Entlacken).

@Rosinantenfahrt
ein vorsichtiges: Könnte klappen. Der Reifen darf halt in keiner Fahrsituation am Rahmen schleifen. Also auch in extremen Situationen nicht, wenn sich das Hinterrad verwindet.


----------



## Gr_Flash (7. September 2011)

Hi!

Habe am Wochenende ein Bergamont aus 2008 ersteigert - Bike befindet sich laut Verkäufer im Originalzustand und wurde kaum gefahren (stand jetzt auch wohl länger). Gibt es bei dem Bike - gerade was den Rahmen betrifft - irgendwelche Besonderheiten, die nach längerer Standzeit beachtet werden sollten? Kann das Material "spröde" werden?  Habt Ihr evtl. Angaben über die Drehmomente oder andere techn. Beschreibungen, die sich nicht auf Eurer HP finden lassen?

Beste Grüße aus Bielefeld,
Michael


----------



## bergamont (7. September 2011)

Hallo Michael,

bei der Standzeit (die jetzt ja auch nicht so lange ist bei einem 08er Bike) fallen mir eigentlich nur die Reifen ein. Die können porös werden, wenn die Bedingungen nicht optimal sind (Hitze, Sonneneinstrahlung, Trockenheit, geringer Reifendruck). Ansonsten kurz durchchecken, ob Züge und Leitungen in Ordnung sind und die Kette geschmiert ist. Der Rahmen wird nach drei Jahren sicher keinen Schaden nehmen.
Was ich zum Bike an Infos vorliegen habe, ist auch auf der Homepage zu finden, zwecks Drehmomente gibt es hier im Bergamont Forum einen Thread mit den Angaben für Carbon-Rahmen.


----------



## Gr_Flash (7. September 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> zwecks Drehmomente gibt es hier im Bergamont Forum einen Thread mit den Angaben für Carbon-Rahmen.



Genau sowas hatte ich gesucht - Dankeschön


----------



## Datenwurm (7. September 2011)

Och Mensch,
hab vorhin eine neue Sattelsütze verbaut. Geil, dank langer Stütze gehts jetzt auch bergauf wieder besser. Aber weil das Wetter eh nicht gut war neben Hausputz auch wieder Fahrradputz aufm Programm.

Wo die vordere Dämpferaufnahme ans Unterrohr geschweißt ist sieht der Lack garnicht so gut aus - sieht mir links und rechts nach kleinen Rissen aus.

War direkt im Anschluss bei meinem Händler, der hat wieder sau viel zu tun, will sich aber an Bergamont wenden. Ich verstehe das nicht ganz, fast neu, nicht viel gefahren und dann an so einer (für mich als Laien) eher wenig belasteten Stelle!?

Wie kann bei sowas die Handhabung sein - ist ja immerhin ein wegen Garantie erhaltener Rahmen (Team DH gerissen-->Straitline Rahmen erhalten). Gibt es da Garantie und/oder Gewährleistung oder garnichts?


----------



## dhfr95 (8. September 2011)

Sehr geehrtes Bergamont Team,
1.Wisse sie schon ungefähr wann die 2012 Bergamont Modelle in die läden kommen? Wird es wieder starke Lieferprobleme wie dieses Jahr geben? 

2. Wie sieht es aus mit der Garantie wenn ich ein Bergamont 2011 Modell im internet bestelle(jehlebikes) ? Kann ich dann mein Radl dann zum nächsten Bergamont Händler fahren wenn was kaputt ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (8. September 2011)

@Datenwurm
Ohne das gesehen zu haben, fällt es mir da schwer eine konkrete Aussage zum Schaden bzw. zur Ursache zu machen. Da bitte die Rückmeldung vom Händler/Service abwarten. Was allgemein die Garantie angeht, so geben wir auf unsere Rahmen fünf Jahre. Das bezieht sich immer auf das ursprüngliche Kaufdatum, also in Deinem Fall auf das Datum an dem das Team DH gekauft wurde.

@dhfr95
Zur Lieferzeitpunkten der 2012er Modelle kann ich noch keine verbindlichen Angaben, vor allem keine so allgemeinen, die sich auf alle Modelle beziehen. Das wird sich in den kommenden Wochen ergeben und dann auch Modellabhängig sein.

Einen Garantiefall kann grundsätzlich jeder Bergamont Händler abwickeln. Hierzu sei aber noch gesagt, dass es natürlich seitens des stationären Handels grundsätzlich - nicht nur bezogen auf Bergamont - ungern gesehen wird, wenn man online kauft und dann den lokalen Service in Anspruch nimmt - ein manchmal durchaus heikles Thema. Gleichzeitig haben aber auch die online Händler sehr gute Prozesse am Start, wenn doch mal eine Reklamation auftritt. Ich würde daher immer als erstes dort vorsprechen, wo man selbst gekauft hat. Die hat überdies den Vorteil, dass man im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung nur dort seine Ansprüche geltend machen kann und gleichzeitig auch der Wille zu einer evtl. nötigen Kulanzregelung deutlich höher ist, als bei einem Dritten.


----------



## matze7.1 (8. September 2011)

Servus,

unterscheidet sich der Rahmen vom Threesome EX von denen der 2011 Modelle,
oder anders gefragt, kann ich mir mit anderen Komponenten (RS Lyrik, Kettenführung,...) eine vollwertige Enduro aus dem Threesome 7.1 bauen.

Danke.

Gruß Matze


----------



## federwech (9. September 2011)

matze7.1 schrieb:


> Servus,
> ....eine vollwertige Enduro aus dem Threesome 7.1 bauen.
> 
> Danke.
> ...


 

Auuuuja! Das würd mich auch interessieren. Vor allem, wie es mit der Festigkeit ausschaut. Das Threesome scheint mir fast ein wenig zu zierlich, bzw zu leicht für diesen Einsatzzweck.

Ein "reines" Enduro fehlt seit dem 2011er lineup..., auch wenn ihr von bergamont da anderer Meinung seid


----------



## cizeta (9. September 2011)

das bigair mgn ist mit der ausstattung auch als enduro anzusehen bzw als big enduro


----------



## bergamont (12. September 2011)

Der Threesome EX Rahmen unterscheidet sich zwar optisch nicht grundlegend von den regulären Threesome Rahmen, dennoch gibt es aber Detail-Änderungen.
Die Geometrie ist auf den größeren Federweg angepasst, da sonst kein harmonisches Fahrverhalten zu realisieren wäre. So ist z.b. das Steuerrohr 5mm kürzer und der Lenkwinkel 1° flacher. Hier noch mal die Daten im direkten Vergleich:



​
Ein aktuelles Threesome mit mehr Federweg auszustatten wäre also kontraproduktiv.


----------



## ROCKsTR (13. September 2011)

Hey, 
Ich habe nun mein big air 6.1 und wiege 100-102 kg mit ausrüstung welche feder stärke brauch für den dämpfer  ich nun.
Ich habe gerade eine 500 drin.


----------



## bergamont (13. September 2011)

@ROCKsTR
Würde eine 600er oder evtl. 650er Feder einsetzen.


----------



## ironhorse74 (14. September 2011)

@ bergamont
das bigair mgn 2012 ist wirklich schick geworden ... hat es auch ein paar pfunde zum 2011er verloren ?
die parts sind laut liste die gleichen - oder !?

danke


----------



## ROCKsTR (14. September 2011)

jo danke


----------



## seduction (15. September 2011)

Hallo, 
ich habe ein Threesome 5.8. 
Ich hab seit einiger Zeit ein Schleifen an der Vorder-Bremse, dass auch noch nach zig Einstellungen und Rumprobieren an der Bremse selber nicht weggegangen ist. Letztendlich sah es so aus als ob die Bremsschreibe verbogen wäre. Also hatte ich mir eine neue Bremsscheibe gekauft und eingebaut. Aber das Resultat war leider das Gleiche. 
Nach genauem Hinsehen hab ich jetzt die Vermutung das es an dem Shimano Center Lock Adapter für 6-Loch Bremsscheiben liegen könnte - also das der nicht ganz plan ist. Ansonsten fällt mir nichts mehr ein.
Ist da was bekannt das es eh immer eine schlechtere Alternative ist wenn man einen Bremsscheibenadapter nimmt statt die für das LR vorgesehen Bremsscheibe? Allerdings war der Adapter ja schon von Werk so drin.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rbrandt1967 (15. September 2011)

Hallo Bergamont,

ich bin seit einigen Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines Tattoo Ltd (2011) in Rahmengrösse 56.

Als erstes habe ich eine Anmerkung - in der Beschreibung auf eurer Page steht als Kurbelsatz eine Shimano Deore XT FC-M770 44/32/22 Z - was mich schon wunderte da eine 10-fach Kassette verbaut ist - korrekt wäre (und dies ist auch verbaut) FC-M770 - 10 42/32/24 Z.

Nun habe ich jedoch eine Frage zum Rahmen - bei den technischen Details wird der Rahmen wie folgt beschrieben:
'BERGAMONT 26 MTB Alloy 6061 Lite Tubing, Hydroformed, Allround-Geometrie' und als '...das hydrogeformte, mehrfach konifizierte Aluminium-Bike...'
unter Rahmengeometrien ist der Rahmen des Platoon 5.1 und des Tattoo Ltd. gleich und dieser wird beschrieben 'BERGAMONT 26 MTB Alloy 6061 Ultra Lite Tubing, Hydroformed, 3D forged Dropouts, Race-Geometrie'.

Wurden nun bei dem Platoon 5.1 und dem Tattoo Ltd. die gleichen Rahmen verwendet oder ist nur die Geometrie gleich?

Desweiteren steht auf dem Rahmen 'single-butted' und in der Beschreibung heisst es '...mehrfach konifiziert ...' - ist das nicht ein Widerspruch?

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, das es ein wunderschönes Bike ist was sich einfach nur super bewegen lässt.
Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist super - weiter so.

Grüsse aus Bonn


----------



## keroson (15. September 2011)

Hola,

Tatto Rahmen hat 2011 eine Allround Geometrie wie z.B. Platon 4.1. 
Platoon 8.1, 7.1 und unter vorbehalt (bin mir nicht sicher) 5.1 haben dagegen ein Race Geometrie (längeres Oberrohr, etc.)
Da hat sich in die Geo Tabelle wohl ein Fehler eingeschlichen.

2012 bekommen alle Platoons und Tattos die Race Geo.


----------



## rbrandt1967 (15. September 2011)

Aloha,

dann aber auch in der Lackierung ... denn auf dem Rahmen steht 'Terrain: XC/Race' ....

bin mal gespannt was Bergamont hierzu meint.


----------



## bergamont (15. September 2011)

@seduction
Hat sich die schleifende Bremse mal eine Werkstatt angesehen? So was kann unzählige Ursachen haben (klemmende Kolben, schiefe Bremsbeläge, etc.). Der Adapter als Ursache wäre auch möglich, ließe sich mittels Messschieber aber auch leicht überprüfen. An sich funktionieren die Adapterlösungen CL zu 6-Loch (habe ich auch selbst seit Jahren am Bike) aber tadellos.
Übrigens, wenn eine Scheibe einen leichten Schlag hat, kann sie auch sehr leicht wieder gerichtet werden. Dafür hat die Fachwerkstatt passendes Werkzeug und eine Messuhr am Zentrierständer. 

@rbrandt1967
Erst mal Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.
Was den Rohrsatz des Tattoo LTD Rahmens angeht, so ist das Unterrohr 3-fach, das Sitzrohr 2-fach konifiziert. Warum da nun der Aufkleber single-butted drauf ist, bin ich ehrlich gesagt gerade überfragt. 
Der Unterschied zum Platoon 5.1 ist, das bei diesem auch das Oberrohr konifiziert ist.
Übrigens gut gesehen mit dem Kurbelsatz ;-)

Edit zur Geo:
Folgende Hardtails teilen sich jeweils die Geometrien
- Platoon MGN / Team / 9.1
- Platoon 8.1 / 7.1 / 5.1 
- Platoon 4.1 / Tattoo LTD
- das 5.1 FMN hat eine eigene Geos


----------



## rbrandt1967 (15. September 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort - also hat das Tattoo die Race-Geo.

Da ich bei 193 Körpergrösse relativ kurze Beine habe und somit einen langen Oberkörper kommt mir die Geo mit längerem Oberrohr mehr entgegen.

Tja - bei dem schönen Bike schaut man es sich halt gern auch mal länger an und da fällt einem sowas auf - grad wenn mein altes Trekkingrad mit dem 'alten' 44/32/22 Kurbelsatz daneben steht.


----------



## rbrandt1967 (15. September 2011)

so - die Aussage von keroson hat mich doch ein wenig stutzig gemacht - habe eben mal nur das Steuerrohr gemessen und ..... Länge 16 cm (wie Platoon 4.1 mit Rahmenhöhe 56)  

@keroson nicht schlecht - woher wusstest Du das ....   

@bergamont
tja - da würde ich doch direkt mal mit eurer Technikabteilung sprechen. Da ist euch ja wohl ein echter Bock gelungen - also das Tattoo Ltd hat die gleiche Geo wie das Platoon 4.1.
Nun will ich ja nur hoffen das die Qualität des Rahmens dem entspricht was Du gesagt hast - grad im Hinblick auf die Konifizierung.
Ist etwas enttäuschend das Bergamont solch ein Fehler passiert, da es doch hier eine entsprechende Kontrolle geben sollte.  
Nur sollte Euch wirklich so ein Fehler nicht unterlaufen - auch das ihr das anscheinend selber nicht wusstet und nur auf die hinterlegte Geo verwiesen habt, das finde ich schon etwas enttäuschend.

Jedoch bin ich mit dem Bike und den Fahreigenschaften super zufrieden - egal nun wie die Geo auf dem Papier aussieht.

Grüsse aus Bonn


----------



## keroson (16. September 2011)

Ich hab ein paar von den LTD im Shop verkauft und dieses Jahr auf der EB hieß es aus der Entwicklungsabteilung von BGM, das die 2012er Modelle des Tattoo und 4.2 wieder in Race Geometrie kommen. --> 2011 war Allround Geometrie.
Hätte ich diese Info irgendwo überlesen, hätte ich dir genau das gleiche wie Thomas gesagt 
Da du mit dem Bike zufrieden bist, passt ja eigentlich alles  Allways Vollgas!


----------



## bergamont (16. September 2011)

Habe mich in dieser Sache nochmal schlau gemacht. Tatsächlich ist da eine Info nicht zu mir durchgedrungen. Die Geometrietabelle, die ich aufgrund Deiner Frage zu Rate zog, weist hier in der Tat einen Fehler auf.

Richtig ist: Der Platoon 4.1 und Tattoo LTD Rahmen teilen sich die Geometrie - die Art der Konifizierung bleibt aber wie oben beschrieben.

Die Geometrietabelle werden wir nächste Woche korrigieren, meinen ursprünglichen Beitrag habe ich soeben angepasst.


----------



## seduction (16. September 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> @seduction
> Hat sich die schleifende Bremse mal eine Werkstatt angesehen? So was kann unzählige Ursachen haben (klemmende Kolben, schiefe Bremsbeläge, etc.). Der Adapter als Ursache wäre auch möglich, ließe sich mittels Messschieber aber auch leicht überprüfen. An sich funktionieren die Adapterlösungen CL zu 6-Loch (habe ich auch selbst seit Jahren am Bike) aber tadellos.
> Übrigens, wenn eine Scheibe einen leichten Schlag hat, kann sie auch sehr leicht wieder gerichtet werden. Dafür hat die Fachwerkstatt passendes Werkzeug und eine Messuhr am Zentrierständer.


 
Hi.. vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!  
Wie gesagt, an der Scheibe selber lag es wohl nicht - auch die neue Scheibe hat genauso geschliffen. 
Außerdem schleift es nicht dauerhauft sondern nur an bestimmten Punkten und das von beiden Seiten - als ob die scheibe selber eiert. Daher dachte ich ja es liegt an der Scheibe und nicht an den Belägen, etc..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Datenwurm (16. September 2011)

@bergamont

Wenn ich mal fragen darf, in welcher Abteilung bzw. Funktion du bei Bergamont tätig bist!? Sind ja doch immer wieder Fragen im Forum hier, wegen denen du quer durch eure Abteilungen musst


----------



## ironhorse74 (16. September 2011)

@ bergamont
das bigair mgn 2012 ist wirklich schick geworden ... hat es auch ein paar pfunde zum 2011er verloren ?
die parts sind laut liste die gleichen - oder !?

danke


----------



## bergamont (17. September 2011)

@Datenwurm
Ich gehöre bei Bergamont zum Marketing-Team und tatsächlich ist es so, dass ich aufgrund der vielen sehr speziellen und auch z.T. sehr qualifizierten Fragen viel in der Firma herum komme, um alle nötigen Informationen zu sammeln. Ich versuche natürlich immer möglichst genau und korrekt zu antworten, da gerade die IBC-User meist selbst Bike-Nerds sind und sich auch mit der Technik entsprechend gut auskennen.
Vieles von dem, was hier angesprochen wird nehme ich dann selbstverständlich auch wieder mit und leite es bei uns an die entsprechenden Abteilungen weiter. Denn wir wollen unsere Bikes und unseren Service in Zukunft immer weiter verbessern. Schließlich denke ich, dass jeder der hier etwas postet - und gerade auch wenn es einmal Kritik ist - uns ja letztlich die Chance geben möchte, es besser zu machen.

@ironhorse74
Was bis jetzt an Bikes für die Messe und Foto-Shootings produziert wurde, sind Musterräder und wird zum Teil in der Produktion noch kleinere Änderungen erfahren (meist im nicht-sichtbaren Bereich). Auch einige der zugelieferten Komponenten und Anbauteile sind bislang nur Muster und es macht keinen Sinn, jetzt Gewichte zu veröffentlichen, die wir nur schätzen bzw. berrechnen könnten und später wieder korrigieren müssten - das wäre irgendwie unseriös.
Die Angaben werden wir aber so schnell wie möglich und korrekt nachliefern - versprochen ;-) Dann kann ich die Frage auch beantworten.


----------



## keroson (18. September 2011)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> @ bergamont
> das bigair mgn 2012 ist wirklich schick geworden ... hat es auch ein paar pfunde zum 2011er verloren ?
> die parts sind laut liste die gleichen - oder !?
> 
> danke



Geändert wurden der Lenker -> Easton Carbon, der Vorbau -> Syntace und die Sattelstütze -> Reverb. Gewicht wird also wahrscheinlich minimal leichter sein.


----------



## CrazyD (20. September 2011)

Wollte mal fragen was der big air 6.7 rahmen fürne dämpfer einbaulänge maximal hat? 
Bitte schreibt mir ne pm


----------



## bergamont (20. September 2011)

@CrazyD
Du hast Post!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr_Flash (22. September 2011)

bergamont hat auch Post


----------



## GravityFan (23. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich schon muss sagen, ihr habt ja hier wirklich einen Top-Service, das haben heutzutage nur wenige Hersteller!


Ich habe da aber eine Frage:

Was wiegen jetzt eigentlich die 2011 Big Air und Straitline Rahmen?

Problem an der ganzen Sache ist für mich das hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=477141&highlight=big+air+2011+gewicht

Hier steht was von 4,5kg, was aber nicht mit der Aussage passen kann, dass die Rahmen abgespeckt hätten (hatten die vorher nicht 3,9 kg?).

Keine Sorge, ich bin kein Gewichtsfanatiker, ich mag es eher robust und langlebig, hätte also gegen 4,5 kg garnichts einzuwenden (besser als beulenanfällige Cola-Dosen wie bei anderen Herstellern!).
Werden die 2012 Modelle sich stark im Gewicht von den 2011ern unterscheiden, oder sind das nur Detailänderungen?

Grund für meine Frage ist meine Suche nach einem haltbaren, langlebigen Einsteiger-Downhillbike, bei dem ein Kilo mehr nicht weiter tragisch ist, es aber darauf ankommt, dass der Rahmen stabil genug ist um auch mal größere Fehler und langjähriges Fahren zu verzeihen. Ich hoffe, dass Bergamont auch so denkt und lieber ein bischen mehr an Wandstärke bauen als nötig (denn das Straitline ist allein optisch schon ein Traum!)


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (26. September 2011)

Noch mal nahgefragt Zwecks ausbesserungslack.. ist das Biag air ltd trocken oder nass lackiert ? gibt es ausbessrungslacke oder muss ich im baumarkt gucken ?


----------



## bergamont (27. September 2011)

@GravityFan
Hatte an anderer Stelle schon mal gepostet, dass ich zu den Gewichten der 2012er Modelle erst was sagen kann, wenn wir die ersten Serienmodelle am Lager haben. Wann genau welches Modell eintrifft weiß ich leider nicht genau, aber wir werden die tatsächlichen Gewichtsdaten veröffentlichen, so wie sie vorliegen.

@ShaundasSchaf
Unsere Rahmen werden im Nasslackverfahren beschichtet. Am einfachsten ist es sich einen passenden Lackstift aus dem Autozubehör zu besorgen, da dies günstig ist und praktisch alle erdenklichen Farben verfügbar sind.


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (27. September 2011)

woher bekomme ich den farbcode des big air ltd 2010 ?
und noch folgendes kan es sein das die Bremsscheiben teilweis an Taumelschlag leiden ? meinde vorderbremse macht unglaublich nervige geräusche.. es rasselt beim fahren ( vorallem starkes pedalieren, und schnell fahrt ohne pedalieren, und beim schieben vernimmt man ein nervtötendes quitschen seit neusten.  kommt immer mehr dazu.. und im bereich des steuersatzes vernimmt man beim starken bremsen nur mit der vorderbremse ein lautes knacken meistens zwei aufeinander folgendende also (KNACK KNACK) fett ist drin dreck ist aud nich drin.. ich hab es gereinigt und neu gefettet..  Vllt die gabelkronen?


----------



## bergamont (28. September 2011)

@ShaundasSchaf
Den genauen Farbcode kann ich Dir so ohne weiteres gar nicht sagen. Aber fÃ¼r gewÃ¶hnlich gibt es dort, wo man Lackstifte kaufen kann auch immer einen FarbfÃ¤cher mit dem man super die FarbtÃ¶ne abgleichen kann. 

BezÃ¼glich der Bremsscheibe kann es durchaus passieren, dass die Scheibe durch WÃ¤rme, Transport oder sonstigem Kontakt einen Schlag bekommt. Wenn dies der Fall sein sollte und der Schlag nur minimal ist (so lang sich das Rad noch drehen lÃ¤sst, ist alles im grÃ¼nen Bereich), kann man dies problemlos wieder richten. Dazu gibt es spezielle Richtwerkzeuge z.B. von Parktool oder Trickstuff, ein ZentrierstÃ¤nder mit Messuhr ist dazu die ideale ErgÃ¤nzung. Im Notfall kann man sich auch mit einer Parallelzange oder einem verstellbaren MaulschlÃ¼ssel behelfen â dann sollte man aber wissen was man tut. Im Zweifel ist das daher unbedingt eine TÃ¤tigkeit fÃ¼r die Fachwerkstatt und keinesfalls sollte mit einer normalen Zange oder anderem gezahnten bzw. scharfkantigem Werkzeug hantiert werden. 
Ansonsten deuten BremsgerÃ¤usche so gut wie immer auf eine falsche Einstellung oder ungleichmÃ¤Ãig abgefahrene BremsbelÃ¤ge (hÃ¤ufig verursacht durch einen festgebackenen Bremskolben) hin. Hier sollte im Zweifel immer die Fachwerkstatt drauf schauen, da die Bremse ein sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil ist.

Zum Thema knackender Steuersatz, hÃ¶rt es sich fÃ¼r mich erst mal nach fehlender Vorspannung an. Ist der Steuersatz korrekt und mit genug Vorspannung eingestellt? Hast Du sonst mal die Lager selbst geprÃ¼ft, kÃ¶nnte auch sein, dass da eines Spiel bekommen hat. GabelbrÃ¼cken als Ursache sind zwar nicht auszuschlieÃen, aber doch eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (28. September 2011)

Falsche einstellung in wie fern kann ich da was dran tun ? ich glaube nich das die bremskolben festgebacken sind ^^ so war mein bike noch nicht gefordert..^^ also wenn ich mein bike aus hinterrad stelle und die gabel rauf und runter bewege (also nach oben drücke und wieder los lasse) is auf jedenfall luft zu spüren welche meines erachtens garnich so unbedenklich ist.. ich messe nachher mal um wieviel mm sich das ganze bewegt. wie genau stellt man denn die vorpannung überhaupt ein ?? die lager sind okay nichts hakt nichts klemmt.. die gabel hatte ich schon draußen.. ich hab das gefühl das das bike vom händler relativ schlampig montiert wurde.. fast kein fett an den beweglichen teilen, (bsp gabel und steuersatz) und die montage an sich hat wohl nen werft arbeiter gemacht da ich am hinterbau lachschäden hab. sind minimal stören mich auch nich weiter da da besitmmt noch welche mit zu kommen..


----------



## bergamont (29. September 2011)

@ShaundasSchaf
Mit dem Einstellen der Bremse meine ich das korrekte Ausrichten des Bremssattels. Dazu lässt sich der Sattel nach dem Lösen der Schrauben seitlich verschieben. Die Bremsbeläge müssen sowohl vertikal, wie auch horizontal Parallel zur Bremsscheibe ausgerichtet sein. Außerdem muss die Bremsscheibe natürlich mittig durch den Sattel laufen.
Hierzu am besten auch noch mal die Dokumentation des Herstellers Deiner Scheibenbremse lesen.
ABER: Bremsen sind ein sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil, wenn Du nicht 100%ig sicher bist zu wissen was Du tust, bitte damit unbedingt zur Fachwerkstatt!

Wenn Du die Gabel bereits ausgebaut hattest, müsstest Du doch eigentlich wissen, wie man den Steuersatz wieder korrekt einstellt. Zuerst Gabel in den Rahmen setzen, oberen Konus des Steuersatzes plus evtl. Spacer aufsetzen, dann Vorbau drauf und den Ahead-Deckel einschrauben. Darauf achten, dass die Oberkante des Vorbaus etwa 3mm Überstand zum Schaftrohr der Gabel hat. Je nach dem wie fest der Deckel verschraubt ist, erhöht sich die Vorspannung. Sie soll so hoch sein, dass sich die Lager ohne Wiederstand drehen lassen, gleichzeitig aber kein Spiel im Steuerkopf spürbar ist. Danach die Vorbauschrauben anziehen und die Sache passt.


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (29. September 2011)

das mit der aheadkappe dachte ich mir schon fast.. das mit der bremse okay bin selber mechatroniker fürs grobe das dürfte kein problem sein.. danke für den super support


----------



## Se7enair (29. September 2011)

Bin grad nochmal Versicherungen usw. durchgegangen, da is mir was aufgefallen.
Ist es möglich vom Hersteller irgendeinen Nachweis über den Wert eines Rahmens zu bekommen? Da ich für das Ding keine Rechnung habe, ich aber im Fall der Fälle meiner Versicherung nicht nachweisen kann was das Bike momentan an Wert hat, da ich mittlerweile inkl aller Anbauteile mittlerweile ein gutes Stück über dem Kaufpreis sein sollte. 
Also wenn ich das Bike so wie es jetzt da steht kaufen würde müsste ich einiges mehr auf den Tisch legen als auf der ursprünglichen Rechnung steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (30. September 2011)

@Se7enair
Ein solchen Nachweis könnten wir nur dann führen, wenn es den Rahmen auch einzeln zu kaufen gab. Geht es denn um das Fastlane MGN in Deinem Profil?
Selbst in diesem Fall, könnten wir dann aber auch "nur" den Listenneupreis bestätigen. Ich bin mir da ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher, ob das die relevante Zahl für Deine Versicherung ist.

Ich habe das bei mir immer so gemacht, dass ich die Rechnungen der diversen neu angebauten Teile aufgehoben habe. So hatte ich dann immer eine komplette Aufstellung vom Neurad inkl. aller Modifikationen. Allerdings habe ich das glücklicherweise nie gebraucht, daher weiß ich auch nicht, ob das so akzeptiert worden wäre.
Vielleicht noch mal bei der Versicherung nachfragen, welche Art von Dokumentation im Fall der Fälle genau benötigt wird.


----------



## Se7enair (30. September 2011)

Ja ich heb ebenfalls die Rechnungen auf, nur hab ich wie gesagt vom Rahmen keine Rechnung.

Jup geht um den Fastlane MGN, ja werd wohl mal bei der Versicherung anrufen und nachfragen. Ich hoffe auch das ich das niemals brauchen werde, aber für den Fall der Fälle will man ja abgesichert sein.


----------



## bergamont (30. September 2011)

@Se7enair
Hast Du von dem Bike/Rahmen noch mal eben das Baujahr? Dann prüfe ich, ob es den Rahmen überhaupt einzeln gab.


----------



## ironhorse74 (30. September 2011)

@ all
Habe hier ein paar neue Avid Juicy Three SL Bremen v-203/h-185 (2011 incl. Garantie) von einem Bergamont Bike.
Bei Interesse einfach bei mir per PN melden ...

ride on


----------



## ROCKsTR (30. September 2011)

Hallo 
Bergamont Team ich habe nun paar tage mein Rad in der Werkstatt und ich brauche nun einen Dämpferfeder für mein big air 6.1 von 2001 in mit der stärke von 650 lbs wollte wissen ob ihr eine im lager habt oder ob jemand eine aus den Forum solche mir verkaufen kann


----------



## Dani_Degi (30. September 2011)

servus... hab ma ne frage im google u co findet ma nix über schaltauge für bergamont straitline 7.1 (2011 modell) könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen ??


----------



## alet08 (1. Oktober 2011)

Dani_Degi schrieb:


> servus... hab ma ne frage im google u co findet ma nix über schaltauge für bergamont straitline 7.1 (2011 modell) könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen ??



http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p416480ed7888d8f5dda15934dc34b564/s/Bergamont-Schaltauge-Typ.html
Da sollte es dabei sein...


----------



## bergamont (1. Oktober 2011)

@ironhorse74
Bitte keine Verkaufsangebote hier im Herstellerforum, das ist was für Bikemarkt, Ebay & Co. - steht auch so in den IBC-Regeln. Bitte in Zukunft beachten.

@ROCKsTR
Das ist eine Frage für den Händler Deines Vertrauens, ich kann hier über Verfügbarkeiten, vor allem von Ersatz- und Zubehörteilen, leider keine Aussagen machen.

@Dani_Degi
Es gibt auf unserer Webseite eine Aufstellung über alle Schaltaugen: Hier der Link.


----------



## Bigair7luc (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, 
Ich wollte mich nochmal vergewissern, ob mein Bergamont Big Air 7.0 2010 für Doppelbrücken Gabeln freigegeben ist?
Schadet es dem Rahmen. 

Vielen Dank
Luc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Se7enair (2. Oktober 2011)

@bergamont: Ich verkauf doch garnix, falscher Name 

Rahmen müsste das 2010er Modell sein.


----------



## bergamont (2. Oktober 2011)

@Se7enair
Däng! Da hat mein Copy&Paste versagt ;-)
Wegen Deinem Rahmen gehe ich die Woche die Listen durch und prüfe nach, ob es das Fastlane als Rahmenset in 2010 gegeben hat.

@Bigair7luc
Ja, dieser Rahmen kann auch mit Doppelbrücke gefahren werden.


----------



## ironhorse74 (2. Oktober 2011)

@ bergamont
 - sorry


----------



## Joshua Z2 (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, ich will an mein Big Air 9.9 nen RS Vivid RC2 Dämpfer einbauen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie groß die Einbaubuchsen sein müssen,und ob tune A,B oder C.

Danke


----------



## Se7enair (2. Oktober 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Se7enair
> Däng! Da hat mein Copy&Paste versagt ;-)
> Wegen Deinem Rahmen gehe ich die Woche die Listen durch und prüfe nach, ob es das Fastlane als Rahmenset in 2010 gegeben hat.
> 
> ...



Arbeitet ihr Sonntags auch? Bzw. du? Respekt


----------



## ironhorse74 (4. Oktober 2011)

... hab den gleichen Rahmen (BigAirTeam) incl. deinen gewünschten Dämpfer.
Buchsen 22x8 (wie beim original DHX Dämpfer)
Dämpfer 222x70 in Tune LL oder LM
ich fahr LL
mehr Infos per PN



Joshua Z2 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich will an mein Big Air 9.9 nen RS Vivid RC2 Dämpfer einbauen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie groß die Einbaubuchsen sein müssen,und ob tune A,B oder C.
> 
> Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (4. Oktober 2011)

@Joshua Z2
Die Maße findest Du hier. Ich rate bei diesem Dämpfer zum M- bzw. B-Tune.


----------



## Joshua Z2 (4. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Info. Bin schon drauf gespannt wie der sich fährt.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (5. Oktober 2011)

hallo zusammen,
hab mir einen gebrauchten Big Air von 2006 gekauft und hab festgestellt das hinten am ausfallende links die Schraube+ der Bolzen fehlt, Schlimm ? das ist die Schraube wo man(n) die Steckachse fest macht 
ausserdem welche buchsen brauche ich für DHX 5.0 Coil (nicht Dämpfer schlitten Seite) ? 
dann, kann ich am 83er innenlager auch eine KeFü für Tretlagerklemmung dran schrauben ?? 
hoffe das mich alle verstanden haben und mir helfen können
danke schonmal


----------



## bergamont (6. Oktober 2011)

@x_FreiRider_x
So 100%ig sicher bin ich noch nicht welcher Bolzen Dir genau fehlt, kannst Du von der Stelle vielleicht ein Bild einstellen?

Was die Kettenführung betrifft, so hängt das vom verwendeten Tretlager ab. Wenn Du ein 83er Lager hast, welches unter der rechten Schale einen Spacer verwendet, dann kannst Du statt diesem auch eine Kettenführung verbauen. Bei einem Truvativ Howitzer ist das z.B. der Fall.

Das Einbaumaß für den Dämpfer ist übrigens das Gleiche wie beim 2007er Modell, hier gibt es die Maße.


----------



## Destinator (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte Dämpferbolzen für mein Enduro 7.9 (diese,die durch den Dämpferaufnahmeschlitten am Rahmen gehen).
Woher kann ich diese beziehen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Destinator


----------



## bergamont (6. Oktober 2011)

@Destinator

Die Bolzen kann Dir jeder Bergamont Händler als Ersatzteil über unseren Service besorgen.

Alternativ kannst Du auch passende (sollte M8 sein) Inbusschrauben mit Beilagscheiben und Stoppmutter verwenden, sollten aber Festigkeit 8.8 oder besser sein und im Bereich wo sie durch Rahmen/Dämpferbuchse gehen kein Gewinde haben (Schraube mit Schaft). Habe mir in der Vergangenheit dazu immer längere Schrauben passend abgesägt.
Das geht schnell und kostet nur ein paar Cent, hat aber den Nachteil, dass Schraubenkopf und Mutter in der Regel etwas weiter überstehen -> evtl. Verletzungsrisiko, aber das sei jedem selbst überlassen, ich hatte selbst nie Probleme damit.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (6. Oktober 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> @x_FreiRider_x
> So 100%ig sicher bin ich noch nicht welcher Bolzen Dir genau fehlt, kannst Du von der Stelle vielleicht ein Bild einstellen?
> 
> Was die Kettenführung betrifft, so hängt das vom verwendeten Tretlager ab. Wenn Du ein 83er Lager hast, welches unter der rechten Schale einen Spacer verwendet, dann kannst Du statt diesem auch eine Kettenführung verbauen. Bei einem Truvativ Howitzer ist das z.B. der Fall.
> ...


das ist die Schraube hinten links am Ausfallende eine kleine Schraube zum befestigen der Steckachse denke ich mal Bild werd ich mal die Tage machen 
216er Dämpfer ist klar ! ich brauche nur die Buchsen für die hinterbau Seite, also nicht vorne wo der Dämpferschlitten ist!  
und danke für den innenlager Tip


----------



## bergamont (7. Oktober 2011)

@x_FreiRider_x
schau noch mal in die Liste da stehen auch die Buchsenmaße. Fehlende Schraube würde ich ersetzen.


----------



## ROCKsTR (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe 2 fragen wenn ich ein dämpfer mit der einbau lange kaufe der die maße 216x63 hat hat der dan 180 mm federweg in mein big air6.1

Und die zweite frage ist was
 heißt 175MM, FREERIDE-GEOMETRIE


----------



## bergamont (9. Oktober 2011)

@ROCKsTR
Der Big Air 6.1 Rahmen hat mit einem 216x63mm Dämpfer genau 175mm Federweg. Darauf bezieht sich auch die von Dir genannte Angabe. Freeride Geometrie bedeutet genau das - eine Geometrie für den Freeride-Einsatz. Hier gibt es es die genauen Geo-Daten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Touben-xs (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo bergamont team hab mir ein big air 7.2 bestellt wollt mal fragen wann in etwa es beim händler sein wird gruß Touben


----------



## ROCKsTR (10. Oktober 2011)

kann ich auch mehr federweg hinten einbauen ?


----------



## bergamont (10. Oktober 2011)

@Touben-xs
Das ist eine Frage für Deinen Händler. Da wir nicht alle Händler gleichzeitig beliefern (Orderreihenfolge, gewünschte Liefertermine, etc.), musst Du das bitte individuell klären. Ich kann hier zu Lieferzeiten leider keine Auskunft geben.

@ROCKsTR
Einen längeren Dämpfer einzubauen geht leider nicht, da dann nicht gewährleistet ist, dass er auch passt - schlimmstenfalls könnte es zu unerwünschtem Kontakt von Rahmenteilen kommen und es droht Garantieverlust. Daher immer nur mit Dämpfer in Originalkonfiguration fahren.


----------



## renky (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Bergamont,
ich habe ein big air 7.1 und wollte in naher Zukunft ein anderen Laufradsatz einbauen. Nun hat das Bike ein 157mm Hinterbau und es hat kein Hersteller dementsprechende Sätze im Programm. Ich habe irgendwo im Forum gelesen das es ein 150mm Dropout gibt habe aber im Netz nichts gefunden. Wie bekomme ich jetzt diese oder gibt es die überhaut?


----------



## ROCKsTR (11. Oktober 2011)

ok danke für die info


----------



## federwech (12. Oktober 2011)

renky schrieb:


> Hallo Bergamont,
> ich habe ein big air 7.1 und wollte in naher Zukunft ein anderen Laufradsatz einbauen. Nun hat das Bike ein 157mm Hinterbau und es hat kein Hersteller dementsprechende Sätze im Programm. Ich habe irgendwo im Forum gelesen das es ein 150mm Dropout gibt habe aber im Netz nichts gefunden. Wie bekomme ich jetzt diese oder gibt es die überhaut?


 
Hi Bergamont,

das würde mich auch stark interessieren. Du hattest mal geschrieben, dass es da in naher Zukunft Frästeile zur Reduktion auf 150mm Achsbreite geben wird.
Ab wann kann man damit rechnen? 

btw: Auch wenn der Vorgängerrahmen ne BMA hatte geht mir trotzdem nicht auf, dass im neuen Rahmen mit dem Coax-Pivot immer noch die überbreiten naben zum Einsatz kommen. 

Danke und Gruss nach Hamburch!


----------



## bergamont (12. Oktober 2011)

@renky & federwech
Genaueres muss ich momentan schuldig bleiben. Habe lediglich die Info, dass da was kommen soll. Wann, wo, wieviel, etc. teile ich Euch hier mit, sobald ich mehr weiß.


----------



## Fekl (16. Oktober 2011)

ich hab mal ne kurze Frage. Bergamont Big Air 8.7 gebraucht gekauft und jetzt auf meine Bedürfnisse eingestellt. Die Steckachsaufnahmne ist ja in den Ausfallenden verschiebbar.. Das war anscheinend vom Vorbesitzer doll gefettet - muss das sein? Habs erstma entfettet, da es sich ja sonst leichter verschieben könnte bei Belastung? 2. Frage: Wie doll mache ich die jeweils 2 Schrauben pro Ausfallende fest? Will das Alu nicht zerwürgen, aber die lockern sich imho beim Fahren immer leicht..
Besten Dank schon mal!


----------



## Straitlineteam (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebes Bergamont Team Ich Fahre das Straitline Team 2010 Mit Boxxer World Cup und DHX RC 4 Dämpfer mit eienr 350ger Feder. ich bin mit ausrüstung ca. 85-87 kg schweer. könnt ihr mir ein dämpfer und gabel set uo empfelen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (17. Oktober 2011)

@Fekl
Das mit dem großzügigen Fetten der Ausfallenden muss nicht sein. Was man machen kann, ist einen dünnen Film Kupfer- oder Keramikpaste aufzutragen, um eventueller Geräuschentwicklung vorzubeugen.
Die Schrauben am besten mit etwas Schraubensicherung behandeln (Gewinde entfetten), dann lösen sie sich nicht. Mit einem konkreten Anzugsmoment kann ich gerade nicht dienen, aber die Bolzen würde ich vernünftig festziehen - nacht anknallen, aber fest.
Wenn Du Schraubensicherung benutzt, am besten über Nacht stehen lassen und danach nicht mehr nachziehen, sonst löst sich der Kleber wieder.

@Straitlineteam
Um die Gabel abzustimmen, lege ich Dir unbedingt den Tuning Guide von RockShox ans Herz. Damit bekommst Du nicht nur ein gutes Grundsetup hin, sondern Du bekommst auch viele Infos bezüglich der Anpassung auf verschiedene Untergründe - leider gibt es das momentan nur auf English, die Tabellen (Seite 2) sind aber sehr verständlich.
Dämpfer müsste mit 350er Feder schon mal super passen. Du solltest einen Negativfederweg (Sag) von etwa 30% erreichen. Genaue Vorgaben zu den Einstellung von Zug- und Druckstufe müsste ich noch ermitteln. Hoffe das hilft dir schon mal.


----------



## Straitlineteam (17. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank froh wäre ich über das set up für den dämpfer die gabel passt nicht schlecht das tuning giude hab ich.. ps. das tuning guide für die Boxxer auf deutsch http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/GEN%200000000001089%20BoXXer%20World%20Cup%20Tuning%20Guide%20-%20DEUTSCH.pdf


----------



## ROCKsTR (17. Oktober 2011)

wie bau ich mein hinterrad aus mein big air 6.1 von 2011


----------



## bergamont (18. Oktober 2011)

@ROCKsTR
Ganz einfach. Der Schnellspannhebel auf der linken Seite ist Teil einer Maxle-Achse. Der Hebel wird aufgeklappt und passt dann genau in eine Aussparung an der Außenseite des Tellers. Nun kann man die gesamte Achse gegen den Uhrzeigersinn lösen. Nach einigen Umdrehungen ist die Achse aus dem Gewinde herausgeschraubt und kann komplett nach links herausgezogen werden. Dann das Hinterrad entnehmen - fertig.



​
Hier noch ein Bild der ganzen Angelegenheit.


----------



## bjoernsen (18. Oktober 2011)

Wollte nur mal der Welt verkünden, das ich ab heute stolzer Besitzer einen Straitline Team bin. 

Das Bike ist echt eine Wucht, bin gespannt auf die ersten Fahrten.. :-D


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, fahre ein Contrail 6.0 (bin damit sehr zufrieden) und habe seit einigen Tagen ein leichtes Knarzen von den Lagern des Hinterbaus. War vor wenigen Montaten schon mal da, nach auf- und zuschrauben (+ leichtestes ölen) der Lager dann weg. Soll ich es wieder so machen, oder soll in die Lager mehr Fett 'rein, und falls ja, welches und wieviel ungefähr? Grüße Bernd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (18. Oktober 2011)

@Rosinantenfahrt
Geräuschentwicklung kann alle möglichen Ursachen haben, wir haben hier mal ein paar Infos zum Troubleshooting bei Knarzen zusammengestellt.

Was das Ölen von Lagern angeht, so ist Öl (besonders Kriechöl) absolut ungeeignet für Wälzlager, da es die darin enthaltene Fettpackung herauswaschen oder die Dichtung beschädigen kann - in beiden Fällen droht der Totalausfall (siehe: Dringende Hinweise beim Troubleshooting).
Mein persönlicher Tipp für die Schwingenlagerbolzen: die Gewinde möglichst fettfrei halten und mit einem Tropfen mittelfester Schraubensicherung einsetzen. Den Rest mit einer dünnen Schicht eines zähen Fettes versehen. So lösen sich die Bolzen nicht von alleine und knarzen tut auch nichts.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Infos, das sind mehr Möglichkeiten als gedacht ... . Habt ihr Erfahrung darüber, was ist in der Regel die wahrscheinlichste Quelle ist? Bernd


----------



## bergamont (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Bernd,

meiner Erfahrung nach sind oft Kleinigkeiten, wie z.B. Leitung/Bowdenzüge oder auch mal das Sattelgestell bzw. eine Klemmung oder Verschraubung, die besonders und Beschuss vom Hinterrad sind, die Ursache. Dort findet immer etwas Bewegung statt und wenn sich dann Dreck gesammelt hat, kommt es zur Geräuschentwicklung.


----------



## bjoernsen (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo bergamont Team,

Frage:
Mein Straitline Team wurde vom Fachhändler aufgebaut. 
Nun schaut der Gabelschaft ca. 8 cm aus der oberen Gabelbrücke raus. Ich nehme an um einen anderen Vorbau montieren zu können. Da der jetzige Vorbau an der  Gabelbrücke befestigt ist, braucht man den "Überstand" eigentlich nicht. 
Ein anderen Vorbau oder Gabel wollte ich mir nicht kaufen. 

Könnte man also den Gabelschaft entsprechend kürzen? 

Und wie kann ich testen, wie weit ich den Sattel versenken kann, ohne es im fahren zu testen, bzw. ohne den Sattel zu beschädigen?

MFG
Björn


----------



## ironhorse74 (20. Oktober 2011)

@ bergamont
@ all
hat jemand einen tip wie man die bma, trotz ständiges schmieren am schmiernippel lautlos bekommt ?

danke


----------



## bergamont (20. Oktober 2011)

@bjoernsen
Klar den Überstand kann man einkürzen, wenn man mit Direct-Mount Vorbau unterwegs ist. Persönlich lasse ich immer einen knappen Zentimeter Überstand, damit ich noch Luft habe, sollte ich doch mal etwas am Setup (z.B. anderer Steuersatz) ändern wollen. Würde da einfach mal den Händler bitten, das noch zu machen.
Was die Sattelhöhe angeht, so testet man die Freigängigkeit am Besten indem man den Dämpfer ohne Feder einbaut und im Stand vollständig komprimiert. Gleiches gilt auch bei größeren Reifen oder ähnlichen Änderungen.

@ironhorse74
Kannst Du die Geräuschquelle genau lokalisieren? Ein paar mehr Details wären super.


----------



## Datenwurm (20. Oktober 2011)

Meine BMA klappert auch von Anfang an. Und zwar an der STelle, wo die BMA mitm Rahmen verbunden ist. Dort hat die BMA seitlich Spiel, sprich senkrecht zur Fahrtrichtung, etwa 0,5mm. Mit Fahrtrichtung ist garkein Spiel vorhanden. Abgestellt habe ich es noch nicht...


----------



## ironhorse74 (21. Oktober 2011)

@ bergamont

... bei mir entsteht das geräusch am vorderen befestigungpunkt der bma (unterhalb des tretlagers)
genauer gesagt vom kugelgelenk ...
wenn ich das kugelgelenk mit der fettspritze am schmiernippel fette, ist für 1-2 abfahrten ruhe - dann fägt es langsam wieder an zu nerven ...


----------



## odenwald1 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchten Staitline Team 2010 / 2011. Ich bin 1,70m goß bzw. klein. Welche Rahmengröße würdet Ihr empfehlen?? Soll als reines DH Bike genutzt werden. Meist wohl in Wildbad, da die Strecke am nächsten liegt. Habe leider bisher nur auf einem Baujahr 2010 in Größe M probegesessen. Probegefahren noch keins. Danke für Infos


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (23. Oktober 2011)

hallo
wie lang ist denn die achse einer 83er innenlager (Howitzer Team in dem Fall) ?
hab folgendes Problem, hab mir ein älteres Big Air gekauft innenlager mit Iscg aufnahme (Tretlagermontage versteht sich) war drauf, wenn ich meine Kurbel (Hussefelt) drauf schraube ist es schwergängig warum ? kann es sein das da ein 73er innenlager verbaut ist ? achse gemessen 149mm ! kommt das hin bei 83er innenlager Howitzer Team ??
vielen dank für eure hilfe schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoernsen (24. Oktober 2011)

odenwald1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einem gebrauchten Staitline Team 2010 / 2011. Ich bin 1,70m goß bzw. klein. Welche Rahmengröße würdet Ihr empfehlen?? Soll als reines DH Bike genutzt werden. Meist wohl in Wildbad, da die Strecke am nächsten liegt. Habe leider bisher nur auf einem Baujahr 2010 in Größe M probegesessen. Probegefahren noch keins. Danke für Infos




Hallo,

also ich bin ebenfalls nur 1,70m groß/klein. Ich habe mir letzte Woche das Straitline Team 2011 in L gekauft und es ich würde sagen es passt. Die Räder fallen im allgemeinen recht klein aus. 
Größe M würde natürlich ebenfalls passen.


----------



## bergamont (24. Oktober 2011)

@ironhorse74 & Datenwurm
Da muss ich mich mal bei unserer Technik schlau machen, bzw. mir die BMA mal in der Werkstatt ansehen. Wenn das Kugelgelenk nach dem Schmieren ruhig ist, aber schnell wieder Geräusche von sich gibt, liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass es verschlissen ist.

@odenwald1
Persönlich würde ich bei 1,7m zur Größe M greifen. Normalerweise liegt die "Schallgrenze" zwischen M und L beim Straitline bei ca. 1,75m. Gerade bei der Größe kommt es aber auch immer etwas auf den eigenen Geschmack an.

@x_FreiRider_x
So ganz werde ich aus Deiner Frage nicht schlau. Du schreibst ISCG und verstehst darunter Tretlagermontage?
ISCG bezieht sich auf die Aufnahme einer Kettenführung mittes dreier Schrauben rund um das Tretlagergehäuse. Da gibt es zwei unterschiedliche Lochkreise. Unter Tretlagermontage versteht man dagegen die Montage einer Kettenführung (oder eines Umwerfers) mittels des Tretlagers selbst - für Rahmen an denen keine ISCG-Aufnahme vorhanden ist.
Du ziehst die Kurbel fest und es dreht sich schwer? Dreht die Tretlagerachse ohne Kurbel denn leicht oder auch schwer? Gib uns doch mal ein paar mehr Details oder mach ein Foto, um zu erklären wo es genau hakt.


----------



## Without (26. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

habe mal ein paar Fragen zum Kiez (speziell 040):

- Verträgt der Rahmen Sprünge etc. (kleine bis mittlere, keine 5m Sprünge o.Ä.)? Kann grad ein 2009er Kiez 040 recht günstig erwerben und möchte es zum einen nutzen um damit zur Uni zu fahren (1,5km durch die Stadt) aber auch um damit die nahe gelegenen Trails zu befahren.

Denke halt, dass man ja ne Kurbel oder Gabel "schnell" getauscht hat, weswegen es mir nichts ausmacht wenn nicht von Anfang an Top-Komponenten verbaut sind, aber wenigstens der Rahmen sollte für eine gewisse Zeit taugen.

- Falls das 040 meinen Anforderungen nicht stand hielte, gibt es Alternativen aus dem Hause Bergamont? (Hardtail)

- Wo genau ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Rahmen des Kiez 040, Team & Pro ? (Ausser den Ausfallenden)

Danke euch,

Simon

Ps.: Das besagte 040: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/403847/cat/50


----------



## JC_Denton (27. Oktober 2011)

moin. kann man auch rahmendecals für ein 06er big air ordern? würde meins gerne neu lackieren aber ohne decals sieht der rahemn so nackig aus


----------



## jonker (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,hat jemand das Gewicht eines 2001 Bergamont Quicksilver Rahmens Größe 37cm!Alu 7005 Teardrop.Oder wo kann ich den finden?
Mfg


----------



## Destinator (29. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ist es möglich im Enduro 7.9 ein Cane Creek Angleset zu verbauen?
LG, Destinator


----------



## bergamont (29. Oktober 2011)

@Without
Bei dem Einsatzbereich sehe ich da keinerlei Probleme.
Was die Unterschiede anbelangt, so sind das die Ausfallenden und das Steuerrohr (Tapered zu Normal). Auch der Rohrsatz selbst unterscheidet sich minimal in Form und Ausführung.

@JC_Denton
Rahmendecals haben wir leider nicht einzeln, da hilft nur selbst kreativ zu werden.

@Destinator
Es spricht nichts dagegen, einen Angleset zu verbauen.


----------



## ironhorse74 (30. Oktober 2011)

@ bergamont



bergamont schrieb:


> @ironhorse74 & Datenwurm
> Da muss ich mich mal bei unserer Technik schlau machen, bzw. mir die BMA mal in der Werkstatt ansehen. Wenn das Kugelgelenk nach dem Schmieren ruhig ist, aber schnell wieder Geräusche von sich gibt, liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass es verschlissen ist.


 
Schon schlau gemacht ?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (30. Oktober 2011)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> hallo
> wie lang ist denn die achse einer 83er innenlager (Howitzer Team in dem Fall) ?
> hab folgendes Problem, hab mir ein älteres Big Air gekauft innenlager mit Iscg aufnahme (Tretlagermontage versteht sich) war drauf, wenn ich meine Kurbel (Hussefelt) drauf schraube ist es schwergängig warum ? kann es sein das da ein 73er innenlager verbaut ist ? achse gemessen 149mm ! kommt das hin bei 83er innenlager Howitzer Team ??
> vielen dank für eure hilfe schonmal


Problem gelöst !! Der Rahmen wurde Pulverbeschichtet und der Tretlager bereich war nicht Plan gefräst... 
mit Innenlager ISCG aufnahme, war natürlich dieses Adapter (e.13) gemeint hab mich falsch ausgedrückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Destinator (31. Oktober 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Destinator
> Es spricht nichts dagegen, einen Angleset zu verbauen.



Und welche der Kombinationen passt fürs Enduro? ZS-49 / EC-49?

Lg, Destinator


----------



## Fekl (2. November 2011)

Hallo, ich habe da noch eine Frage zum Big Air 8.7. Als Dämpfer nutze ich einen Fox DHX 4.0 im unteren Loch (170mm FW) an der Schwinge und in der vorderen Position (flacherer LW) an der Oberrohraufnahme. Baue ich den Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter nach vorn ein, so stößt das Propedaleinstellrad ans Unterrohr. Deswegen war er immer andersrum drin - mit AGB an der Schwinge. Aber jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Dämpfer im maximal eingefederten Zustand auch sorum anstößt und zwar quasi in höhe des oberen Lochs an der Schwingenaufnahme. Man sieht dort Lackabplatzer an der Aufnahme und auch am Dämpfer. Im angehängten Bild hab ich es markiert, auf beiden Seiten des Dämpfers sieht man den Anschlag. Wie kann das sein? Kann ich ohne Bedenken 2 mm von dem schwarzen Gehäuse wegfeilen?


----------



## bergamont (3. November 2011)

@Fekl
Bei der Nach- oder Umrüstung von Dämpfern ist es absolut unumgänglich VOR der ersten Fahrt die Freigängigkeit zu prüfen. Dazu Feder ausbauen bzw. Luft ablassen, den Dämpfer in der gewünschten Position einbauen und das Fahrwerk (vorsichtig) maximal komprimieren. Sämtliche Teile des Hinterbaus müssen immer freigängig bleiben. Diese Pürfung unbedingt mit eingebautem Hinterrad und dem Sattel in Fahrposition durchführen! Nur so kann eine spätere Beschädigung des Rahmens ausgeschlossen werden. Natürlich kann nicht gewährleistet werden, dass jeder Dämpfer in jeder Position in einen Rahmen passt. Dazu gibt es einfach zu viele verschiedene Optionen.

Was Du nun tun kannst, wenn der Fox unbedingt drin bleiben soll, ist die Einbauposition zu variieren, um eine Position zu finden in der alles freigängig ist. Von Modifikationen am Dämpfer oder Rahmen ist unbedingt abzuraten, da die Konsequenzen nicht absehbar sind und unter Umständen zum Versagen der Bauteile führen können.


----------



## bergamont (3. November 2011)

@ironhorse74
Das Kugelgelenk scheint verschlissen, die Lösung wäre hier also dieses Teil zu tauschen. Parallel dazu bitte auch die Kugel- und Gleitlager hinten am Arm prüfen.

@Destinator
Hab mir die Sache nochmal genauer angeschaut. Dir ist klar, dass das nur mit einer Tapered oder 1-1/8" Gabel funktioniert?
Gut, dann würden folgende AngleSets benötigt:
- Für Tapered Gabel: ZS49 | EC49 (ZS49/28.6/H11/K|EC49/40/H16/K)
- Für 1-1/8" Gabel: ZS49 | ZS49 (ZS49/28.6/H11/K|ZS49/30/H4/K)


----------



## ironhorse74 (3. November 2011)

@ bergamont
... Woher bekomm ich diese Ersatzteile und was kosten sie ?  Und was ist wenn es doch nicht daran liegt ?
Danke


----------



## bergamont (4. November 2011)

@ironhorse74
Entweder beim Bergamont Händler Deines Vertrauens, er kann es Dir über unseren Service bestellen und auch einen Preis nennen. Alternativ schnappst Du Dir das Kugelgelenk als Muster und gehst zu einem gut sortierten Stahlwarenhändler. Ich vermute es gibt auch ein passendes Normteil.
Was die Ursache angeht, so hast Du sie ja doch recht eindeutig lokalisiert. Wenn es kurz nach dem Abschmieren keine Geräusche macht, dann aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder auftritt. Im Zweifel würde ich halt noch mal bei einer Fachwerkstatt vorbei schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odenwald1 (4. November 2011)

Hallo !

kann mir jemand den Reach Wert für Straitline Team Baujahr 2011 sagen ?? Danke


----------



## Fekl (5. November 2011)

@bergamont

Erstmal bleibt der Fox noch. Um wie viel Grad ändert sich denn der Lenkwinkel wenn ich die vordere Aufnahme nach hinten setze - ist ja jetzt schon nicht gerade flach? Dann könnte ich den Dämpfer evtl mit AGB vorn einbauen.


----------



## bergamont (7. November 2011)

@odenwald1

Hier die Reach & Stack - Werte, frisch von unserer Entwicklung:

*Big Air 6.2:*
Reach S: 371mm
Reach M: 386mm
Reach L: 403mm

Stack S: 591mm
Stack M: 591mm
Stack L: 598mm

*Big Air MGN / Team / 9.2 / 7.2:*
Reach S: 374mm
Reach M: 394mm
Reach L: 412mm

Stack S: 590mm
Stack M: 590mm
Stack L: 595mm

*Straitline Team / 8.2:*
Reach S: 380mm
Reach M: 405mm
Reach L: 419mm

Stack S: 584mm
Stack M: 584mm
Stack L: 584mm


----------



## Mr.Dual (8. November 2011)

bergamont schrieb:


> @odenwald1
> 
> Hier die Reach & Stack - Werte, frisch von unserer Entwicklung:
> 
> ...



2011 gab es das Straitline doch nur in M und L dachte ich ???


----------



## Mr.Dual (8. November 2011)

Eine Frage in eigener Sache: Ich besitze seit kurzem das Straitline Team 2011, habe das Bike neu gekauft und habe mal zwei Fragen:

1. Verfällt die Garantie auf den Rahmen, wenn man ihn neu lackieren lässt oder entlackt (bin ein großer Fan von Alu-Look)
2. Brauche ich am Hinterrad einen Adapter wenn ich eine 180mm Scheibe fahren will bzw. für welche Scheibe benötigt man keinen Adapter am HR

Vielen Dank & Grüße
David


----------



## bergamont (9. November 2011)

@Mr.Dual

Korrekt, in 2011 hatten wir beim Straitline M und L als Rahmengrößen. Nach dem Feedback, welches wir aus unseren Testcentern und von unseren Teamfahrern, wie auch von einigen Kunden bekamen, dass die Straitline Rahmen eher kleiner ausfallen, als es die Größen suggeriert haben, haben wir den Größenschlüssel verändert.

Für 2012 neu hinzu kommt die Größe L. Die "alten" Größen M und L, werden in 2012 zu S und M.


Was Deine weiteren Fragen angeht: ja, die Garantie erlischt bei einer neuen Lackierung. Für eine 180er Scheibe wird kein Adapter benötigt, eine 200er benötigt einen +20mm PostMount-Adapter.


----------



## ironhorse74 (14. November 2011)

@ *bergamont*

a)
sind die rahmen der big air serie 2012 (außer beim tyro u. 6.2)ansonsten eigentlich alle gleich (geometrie,gewicht,...) ?

b)
unterscheiden sich die einzelnen modelle nur durch lakierungen und verbauten parts (mgn,team,7.2,9.2) ?

c)
war das bei der 2011 serie auch so ?

d)
kann man irgendwo auch nur den rahmen kaufen ?

danke


----------



## bergamont (14. November 2011)

@ironhorse74

Zu a) - c) ist es genauso wie Du schreibst. Die Rahmen selbst unterscheiden sich hier nicht mit Ausnahme des 6.2 und Tyro.

Zu d), es gab in 2011 ein Rahmenkit, ob es das für 2012 auch geben wird, muss ich erst noch in Erfahrung bringen. Gebe Bescheid, sowie ich konkrete Info habe.


----------



## tmac111 (15. November 2011)

@bergamont:

Wurde in der neuen 2012 Serie an einer verbesserten Dämpferaufnahme gearbeitet? Oder können die bekannten Haarrisse auch bei diesen Modellen wieder auftauchen?


----------



## evilthommy (16. November 2011)

habe eine frage,
wo liegt der unterschied zwischen den 2 rahmen von 2011
big air team vs  big air 7.1 
ausser das der einen andern namen hat? für mich sehen die beide gleich aus.

gruss thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (17. November 2011)

@tmac111
Es wird am Big Air 2012 einige minimale Änderungen in der Fertigung geben (z.B. leicht veränderter Verlauf der Schweißnähte), aber grundlegend verändert wurde der Bereich der Dämpferaufnahme von 2011 zu 2012 nicht. Warum? Nun, weil es schlicht keine Notwendigkeit dazu gibt. Zugegeben, wir hatten einzelne Reklamationen, die diesen Bereich betrafen, diese waren jedoch in keiner Weise in erhöhtem Maße vorhanden, als dass dies auf eine konstruktionsbedingte Schwachstelle des Rahmens hindeuten würden.

@evilthommy
Da verweise ich Dich einfach mal drei bzw. vier Beiträge weiter nach oben in diesem Thread. Dort wurde diese Frage gerade beantwortet.


----------



## honkman (17. November 2011)

@Bergamont zur Stellungnahme an tmac111:
die großen Änderungen am Big Air und Straitline wurden ja von 2010  zu 2011 gemacht, nicht von 2011 auf 2012. Die Rahmen vom Big Air und Straitline wurden da ziemlich auffallend überarbeitet. Vor allem an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme wurde die Schweißnaht deutlich stärker gemacht und verändert, da hier die größten Kräfte vom Dämpfer auf den Rahmen wirken. Das war die Schwachstelle an den 2009 und 2010er Modellen und das hat Bergamont in einem früheren Statement (siehe unten) auch bestätigt.

Zum Thema Optimierungen an 2011er Straitline/Big Air Rahmen: 

Dämpferaufnahme am D/T
Hier habe ich Herr R. erklärt, dass wir uns für die Entwicklung des 2011er Big Air/ Straitline natürlich auch die Problemzonen des alten Rahmens angeschaut haben.
Da wir unbestritten einige wenige defekte Rahmen haben, die im Bereich der Dämpferaufnahme am D/T Risse aufweisen, haben wir versucht diesen Bereich zu optimieren. 
Bremsmomentabstützung
Ich habe Herr R. nochmals die gesamt Historie der BMA, Split Pivot, Dave Weagle, Trek ABP und BERGAMONT Coax Pivot erklärt. Auch, dass der neue Rahmen jetzt keine BMA mehr hat, weil wir nun sicher sind, dass wir das jetzt so bauen dürfen. Natürlich wollte Herr R. lieber so einen "neuen" Rahmen, da in offensichtlich die BMA Lösung nervt. 
Rohrshapes allgemein
Abschließend habe ich Herr R. nochmal erklärt, dass wir jede Stelle der alten Big Air/Straitline Rahmens unter die Lupe genommen haben. Wir haben jede einzelne Reklamation (ist nicht schwer, waren nicht so viele) angeschaut und abgewogen, ob man einen der aufgetretenen Defekte durch eine Änderung des Rahmendesign verhindern kann. 
In einigen Punkten sind wir zur Überzeugung gekommen das eine Änderung helfen könnte und den Rahmen stabiler und/oder leichter macht. 
Nur noch am Rande, hat Herr R. auch erwähnt, dass er in Winterberg von mir noch ein kostenloses Ersatzteil für seinen Straitline Rahmen bekommen hat?

------------

Ich hoffe ich konnte mit diesem Beitrag deutlich machen, dass uns solche Vorwürfe, wie sie hier erhoben werden, absolut nicht kalt lassen. Wir versuchen immer im Interesse unserer Kunden (Endverbraucher und Händler) zu handeln und auch großzügig Kulanzen zu gewähren. Wir sind größtenteils selbst begeisterte Biker und wissen, dass unsere Produkte auch mal hart ran genommen werden  dafür sind sie letztlich auch da. Dennoch beruht ein gutes Kundenverhältnis auf Gegenseitigkeit und gegenseitigem Entgegenkommen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Thomas Spöttl (Online-Support)
Markus Seibt (Service)
Thomas Marquart (Entwicklung)


----------



## tmac111 (17. November 2011)

@bergamont: Danke für die Rückmeldung. Ich glaube ich habe mich da bißchen vertan. 
Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe wurde der Bereich der Dämpferaufnahme von 2010 zu 2011 verändert, da es wohl aus der 2010er Serie viele Rahmen mit Haarissen an der Dämpferaufnahme gab, oder liege ich da falsch? 
Siehe z.B. Straitline 7.9


----------



## Datenwurm (17. November 2011)

honkman schrieb:


> @Bergamont zur Stellungnahme an tmac111:
> die großen Änderungen am Big Air und Straitline wurden ja von 2010  zu 2011 gemacht, nicht von 2011 auf 2012. Die Rahmen vom Big Air und Straitline wurden da ziemlich auffallend überarbeitet. Vor allem an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme wurde die Schweißnaht deutlich stärker gemacht und verändert, da hier die größten Kräfte vom Dämpfer auf den Rahmen wirken. Das war die Schwachstelle an den 2009 und 2010er Modellen und das hat Bergamont in einem früheren Statement (siehe unten) auch bestätigt.
> 
> Zum Thema Optimierungen an 2011er Straitline/Big Air Rahmen:
> ...




Guter Beitrag! Liest man sehr sehr selten, solche offenen und ehrlichen Beiträge.


----------



## blacknitro87 (18. November 2011)

hi bergamont .

erstmal super das es die mögliochkeit des austausches hier gibt.
habe zuerst alles durchgelesen um meine fragen selbst zu beantworten.
nun habe ich gelesen das es genarell keine decals für die rahmen gibt !?
wenn mann nun selbst "kreativ" wird interessiert mich brennend ob mann sich den die sticker in originaldesign nachmachen lassen darf - wegen urheberrechtsverletzungen.
habe meinen Team DH 08 beim pulvern und möchte ihn danach nicht nackt fahren müssen.

lg


----------



## bergamont (18. November 2011)

@tmac111
Die Big Air Rahmen von 2010 sind für 2011 komplett verändert bzw. neu konstruiert worden. Hintergrund war der Wechsel hin zum Coax-Pivot-System, welches die Bremsmomentabstützung überflüssig macht. Damit spart es Gewicht, reduziert die Anzahl der beweglichen Teile (und mit jedem Bauteil oder Lagerpunkt weniger, steigt bekanntlich die Zuverlässigkeit).
Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für Threesome und Straitline Rahmen.

@blacknitro87
Wenn Du Dir für Dein eigenes Bike einen passendes Dekor mit unserem Logo oder Schriftzug machen lässt, geht das natürlich klar. 
So was ist nur dann ein Problem, wenn Du z.B. Aufkleber drucken lässt, um diese dann weiterzuverkaufen.


----------



## tmac111 (18. November 2011)

@bergamont:
Danke für die Info.
Ich hatte meine Frage eher nach der Verbesserung an der Dämpferaufnahme gestellt. Diese habt ihr in euerem Schreiben vor einigen Monaten ja auch selbst an den 2010er Modellen als eine der Schwachstellen identifiziert. Euer damaliges Schreiben wurde bereits oben mit angefügt. Wie sieht es denn mit dieser Problematik an der Dämpferaufnahme aus?

*Hier nochmal der Auszug aus eurem Schreiben:*
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
_Zum Thema Optimierungen an 2011er Straitline/Big Air Rahmen: _

_Dämpferaufnahme am D/T_
_....Da wir unbestritten einige wenige defekte Rahmen haben, die im Bereich der Dämpferaufnahme am D/T Risse aufweisen, haben wir versucht diesen Bereich zu optimieren...._
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## blacknitro87 (18. November 2011)

@ bergamont 

das freut mich schonmal ,wollte da lieber auf nummer sicher gehn.


----------



## bergamont (18. November 2011)

@tmac111
Da reden wir wohl aneinander vorbei ;-) Die Rahmen sind von 2010 zu 2011 komplett neu  konstruiert worden, demnach natürlich auch mit veränderter/verbesserter Dämpferaufnahme versehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Touben-xs (18. November 2011)

nabend BGM team, ma ne frage für meinen evolve 4.9 rahmen. was brauch ich da für ein dämpfertune?? muss diesen x-fusion dämpfer loswerden des is mega sch****e
Gruß Touben
.. soll ein Rock Shox Monarch rt3 werden den gibt es in 184x44


----------



## Fekl (21. November 2011)

Gutem Morgen,

@bergamont noch eine Frage.

Bei mir war ja das Problem, dass der DHX 4.0 im Big Air 8.7 nicht ganz frei ist und am Ende des Federwegs anschlägt. Kannst du mir ein paar Coil Dämpfer nennen, die auf jeden Fall passen (216er EBL und 63mm Hub) bei flachem Lenkwinkel (vordere Aufnahme) und großem Federweg (untere Aufnahme an der Schwinge)? Danke!


----------



## bergamont (21. November 2011)

@Touben-xs & Fekl

Wir sind gerade dabei eine Liste mit Dämpfern, Tunes, Maßen, etc. für alle Modelle der letzten Jahre zu erstellen. Gerade wenn es darum geht "ältere" Bikes mit aktuellen Dämpfern zu bestücken, ist das aber leider nicht ganz so trivial. Da viele Faktoren eine Rolle spielen und teilweise auch bereits Erfahrungen mit einzelnen Modellen vorliegen, die hier einfließen sollen. So hat sich z.B. herausgestellt, dass die Angaben bzgl. der Tunes bei Rock Shox nicht notwendigerweise das optimale Tune für den jeweiligen Bergamont Rahmen ergeben. Ich bitte daher um etwas Geduld bis wir mit dieser Informationssammlung durch sind. Dann kann solche Fragen vernünftig beantworten.
Wäre ja blöd, wenn ich hier etwas schreibe, was sich später als suboptimal herausstellt.

Noch ein ein Satz zu den originalen Dämpfern. Unsere Entwicklung fährt immer eine große Anzahl verschiedener Dämpfer in jeweils unterschiedlicher Abstimmung (tunes). Daher sind selbst die einfachen Originaldämpfer auch deutlich besser als ihr Ruf und immer eine sinnvolle Alternative. Gerade was die Freigängigkeit angeht, kann ich offiziell nur auf die original verbauten Teile verweisen.


----------



## Fekl (22. November 2011)

Alles klar, dann warte ich mal ab. Der originale Pearl ist aber nen Luftdämpfer - sowas kommt mir da nicht rein  Die 2008er Big Air Rahmen hatten ja dann diese Delle im Unterrohr um den benötigten Platz fürs Piggy Bag zu schaffen - die hat mein 2007er eben leider noch nicht.


----------



## Davrick (25. November 2011)

Hi,

Wirklich top Support von Bergamont! Da können sich andere Hersteller wirklich was von abschauen.

Meine Frage: Gibt es schon Infos zu Rahmengewichten für die 2012er Big Air Rahmen (Mich interessiert der 9.2 Rahmen)? Da die Rahmen ja anscheinand nur marginal verändert wurden von '11 auf '12 - ist das Rahmengewicht des 9.2er mit dem des '11 Big Air MGN identisch?

Gruß


----------



## bergamont (25. November 2011)

Rahmengewichte für die Serienproduktion liegen aktuell noch nicht vor. Ich denke da wird es aber in den kommenden Wochen mehr Infos geben.

Was die Unterschiede 9.2 und MGN angeht, so sind die "nackten" Rahmen beim Big Air identisch. Um also eine Orientierung zu bekommen, kann man auch das Gewicht vom MGN heranziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rbrandt1967 (28. November 2011)

@bergamont

Hi - habe nur 2 kurze Fragen zum Tattoo Ltd 2011..

1. welche max. Bremsscheibengrösse kann ich am HR fahren?
auf der Homepage finde ich 160 mm und am Rahmen war ein Aufkleber mit max. Bremsscheibengrösse von 185 mm ....

2. kann man auch ggf. eine 120 mm Gabel verbauen oder haut das von der Geo nicht hin ....

Grüsse aus Bonn


----------



## ironhorse74 (29. November 2011)

@ bergamont
gibt es bzgl. "... eine Liste mit Dämpfern, Tunes, Maßen, etc. für alle Modelle" und
"... Rahmengewichte für die Big Air Modelle 2012" schon was neues ?


----------



## bergamont (29. November 2011)

@rbrandt1967
Für die Bremsscheibe gilt der Rahmenaufkleber, also bis zu 185mm. Was die Gabel angeht, sind 100mm für diesen Rahmen das Optimum. Mehr Federweg ist da nicht empfehlenswert und wäre auch über der Freigabe.

@ironhorse74
Die Liste wird noch ein paar Wochen dauern, da das wie oben schon geschrieben, nicht ganz so trivial ist und wir hierfür immer auch den Input unserer Entwicklung brauchen. Ich werde hier Infos nachliefern, sowie sie mir vorliegen.


----------



## Fekl (30. November 2011)

Schön, dass ihr da noch dran seit, das nenn ich mal super Support! Nur noch so als kleine Info: Die Probs mit meinem Big Air 8.7 rühren wohl von der Rahmengröße M her, mit der L scheint es keine Probleme zu geben, aber für mich ist die vordere Aufnahmeposition am Rahmen quasi nicht nutzbar, weil der Platz für den Dämpfer einfach nicht reicht.


----------



## bergamont (30. November 2011)

@Fekl
Danke für die Info, das werden wir sicher mit einfließen lassen.
Ist halt immer so eine Sache solche Teile nachzurüsten, da man während der Entwicklung natürlich nicht für jede erdenkliche Rahmen und Dämpferkombination alles durchspielen kann. 
Bei den neueren Modellen ist da natürlich schon deutlich mehr Platz vorgesehen, aber es führt einfach kein Weg daran vorbei, bei der Montage die Einbauposition "im Trockenen" auf vollständige Freigängikeit zu prüfen.


----------



## Fekl (30. November 2011)

Jop, aber DHX Coil ohne Luft in der Kammer zusammenschieben = Dämpferservice von Nöten..leider. Bin auf funktionierende Alternativen gespannt


----------



## bergamont (1. Dezember 2011)

@Fekl
Da hast Du etwas misverstanden. Bei einem Stahlfederdämpfer wird nur die Feder ausgebaut und dann kann der Dämpfer im Rahmen auch vollständig komprimiert werden, ohne dass ein Service fällig wird. Die Luftkammer am Ausgleichbehälter bleibt dabei ganz normal gefüllt.
Bei Luftdämpfern ebenfalls, hier geht es nur um die Hauptluftkammer, die geleert werden muss.


----------



## Fekl (1. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt ja, hatte es garnicht im eingebauten Zustand probiert und er war eh schon halb offen für den Service  Hast natürlich vollkommen recht!


----------



## CrazyD (4. Dezember 2011)

Hallo würde gerne wissen was ich fürne breite bei der narbe brauche wegen der steckachse fürs vorderrad hab des big air 6.7?


----------



## Datenwurm (4. Dezember 2011)

CrazyD schrieb:


> Hallo würde gerne wissen was ich fürne breite bei der narbe brauche wegen der steckachse fürs vorderrad hab des big air 6.7?



Es gibt nur eine Breite für Achsen am Vorderrad! Sind glaube ich 110mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (4. Dezember 2011)

Richtig (20/110)


----------



## CrazyD (5. Dezember 2011)

ich meine den durchmesser vom loch der narbe da wo die steckachse durchgesteckt wird


----------



## Datenwurm (5. Dezember 2011)

Das heißt NABE, nicht Narbe! Durchmesser ist 20mm - siehe einen Post über dir. 110mm breit und 20mm im Durchmesser. Daher auch als 20mm Steckachse bezeichnet, was man in die Nabe steckt.


----------



## esmirald_h (5. Dezember 2011)

Nabe nicht Narbe




CrazyD schrieb:


> ich meine den durchmesser vom loch der narbe da wo die steckachse durchgesteckt wird


----------



## CrazyD (5. Dezember 2011)

ja ich weis es


----------



## Touben-xs (13. Dezember 2011)

nabend BGM team,
nochmal ne frage in meinem künftigen big air 7.2 ist ein RS dämpfer mit den maßen 222X70mm vebaut
so würd den gerne auf dauer gegen einen Manitou Evolver ISX-6  tauschen den gibtz aber nur in 222x77mm kann ich den einfach verbauen oder wird des nix??
gruß Touben

sorry hahaha hat sich soweit erledigt hab den dämpfer gefunden in 222x70mm


----------



## bergamont (13. Dezember 2011)

@Touben-xs

Bitte beim Dämpfertausch darauf achten, dass eine anderer Dämpfer nicht unbedingt auch besser funktioniert - die Abstimmung ist der Schlüssel, wenn diese beim Manitou nicht passt fährt das Bike evtl. schlechter als vorher.

WICHTIG: Dämpfer ohne Feder in gewünschter Position einbauen und vollständig im Rahmen kombrimieren, um so den Dämpfer auf Feigängigkeit zu prüfen.


----------



## cizeta (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich bräuchte mal ein paar spezifikationen über das team DH schon mal danke im vorraus
-sattelstützdurchmesser
-hr naben breite
-tretlager breite
-dämpfer länge
-steuerkopf ausmaße


----------



## bergamont (14. Dezember 2011)

@cizeta

hier mal schnell aus dem Kopf:

Tretlager: 100mm BSA
Stütze: 30,4mm
Dämpfer: 240x73mm (Buchsen 22x8mm)
Hinterbau: 12x150mm
Steuerrohr: 1.5" (120mm lang)

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cizeta (14. Dezember 2011)

immer wieder schon der service hier

übrigends die ersten 2012 modelle die ich montiert habe sehen super aus und sind super vormontiert kompliment an euch


----------



## bergamont (15. Dezember 2011)

Danke für das Feedback zu der Vormontage, gebe ich gerne an unsere Entwicklung weiter.


----------



## evilthommy (17. Dezember 2011)

hallo,
hab da eine kleine Beschwerde,
bei dem Big Air Team 2011
ist bei der hinteren dämpfer befestigung der Pfeil für die schraubrichtug in die falsche richtung !!
haben wir zum glück noch früh genug bemerkt ! denn nach fest kommt ja ab.. 
gruss thomas


----------



## bjoernsen (18. Dezember 2011)

evilthommy schrieb:


> bei dem Big Air Team 2011
> ist bei der hinteren dämpfer befestigung der Pfeil für die schraubrichtug in die falsche richtung !!



Auf den Pfeil habe bei meinen Straitline Team 2011 hatte ich bisher noch nicht geachtet, aber tatsächlich zeigt der Pfeil in die falsche Richtung. Aber ehrlich gesagt, werden zu 99% Rechtsgewinde verwendet. Darum habe ich nicht auf die Pfeile geschaut.

Trotzdem möchte ich an dieser Stelle nochmal ein dickes Lob an das ganze bergamont Team loswerden. Das Straitline Team ist ein echt super DH Bolide. Gute Fahreigenschaften, durchdachte Komponenten und super Optik.
Einzig anzumerken wäre eine Schicht Klarlack.


----------



## manbearpig (18. Dezember 2011)

bjoernsen schrieb:


> Auf den Pfeil habe bei meinen Straitline Team 2011 hatte ich bisher noch nicht geachtet, aber tatsächlich zeigt der Pfeil in die falsche Richtung. Aber ehrlich gesagt, werden zu 99% Rechtsgewinde verwendet. Darum habe ich nicht auf die Pfeile geschaut.



Und genau deshalb ist man ja extra aufmerksam, wenn der Pfeil auf der Mutter in die Richtung für Linksgewinde zeigt. Der Pfeil auf dem zugehörigen Bolzen ist übrigens richtig. Ist ja glücklicherweise noch alles gut gegangen, haben die Bergamont-Jungs aber ein wenig verflucht


----------



## bergamont (19. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Info bzgl. der Drehrichtung, werde das entsprechend intern weiterleiten. Das sollte natürlich in Zukunft korrigiert sein/werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willi20 (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Ich hätte eine Frage zum Team DH 2008.

Kann ich in diesem Rahmen einen Semi integrierten Steuersatz einbauen. Z.B FSA ORBIT Z 1.5R , SIXPACK The Cup oder ähnliches.

Ziel ist eine Niedrige Bauhöhe.

2. Frage: Wo bekomme ich die Gleitbuchsen für die Dämpferumlenkung her. Ich meine die Hülse zwischen Kunststoffgleitlager und Schraube.

Danke


----------



## bergamont (23. Dezember 2011)

@willi20

Steuersatz kannst Du einbauen, denke aber daran, dass bei einem semi-integrierten Steuersatz mit Außenschale in 1.5" nur eine Gabel mit 1 1/8" gefahren werden kann.

Ersatzteile kannst Du über einen unserer Händler beziehen, der Link zur Händlersuche steht in der Signatur.

Frohes Fest!


----------



## willi20 (23. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Antwort!

Ich habe jetzt eine 2011er Boxxer(1 1/8") gekauft und will sie mit niedriger Brücke fahren. 

Vorher hatte ich eine 888 da waren meinen hohen Lagerschalen kein Problem.



Wegen den Buchsen:

Da ich keine  Händler in der nähe habe, und viele Händler per Tel. und E-Mail keine Ahnung(oder zumindest erst nach langen hin und her) hatten wovon ich rede("wir führen eigentlich nur Trekkingräder und ich soll mich besser direkt an Berga. wenden"). 

Ein anderer meinte das die Teile überhaupt nicht verfügbar sind.

Aus diesem Grund suche ich eine Alternative!



Und die Händlerliste ist nicht ganz Aktuell(Ö). Bikeinsel ist nach eigener Angabe kein Bergamont Händler mehr.


----------



## bergamont (23. Dezember 2011)

Schau Dir mal diesen Thread an, da wird Dir geholfen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=529652

Das mit der Händlerliste gebe ich weiter, da ist wohl ein Update fällig - danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## willi20 (23. Dezember 2011)

Danke!

Denn Thread kenne ich, aber da geht es nur um die Kunstoffgleitlager, nicht um die Führungshülsen, die ich benötige.


----------



## paddyd0815 (24. Dezember 2011)

Hi ich suche verzweifelt nach den Ausfallenden für ein Big Air Team von 2007/2008.
Leider kann keiner die Teile besorgen.
Jemand noch welche daheim rumliegen - ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung

gruß patrick


----------



## willi20 (24. Dezember 2011)

@paddyd0815

Du könntest es dort mal versuchen:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...r-Big-Air-Rahmen-BGM-H024A-rechts::28414.html

http://schaltaugen-shop.de/Schaltau.../Bergamont/Bergamont-2005-BIG-AIR-EVOLVE.html


----------



## paddyd0815 (24. Dezember 2011)

Bei Mailorder hatte ich bestellt - das bei Schaltaugen habe ich angefragt wann sie es liefern können - ohne Erfolg.
Hat niemand gebauchte zu hause liegen.

Danke aber schon mal willi20


----------



## ironhorse74 (24. Dezember 2011)

@ *bergamont
*
gibt es schon Ergebnisse bzgl. "... eine Liste mit Dämpfern, Tunes, Maßen, etc. für alle Modelle" und
"... Rahmengewichte für die Big Air Modelle 2012" schon was neues ?

thx @ bergamont team
merry x-mas and a happy ride to twenty-twelve


----------



## alet08 (1. Januar 2012)

Moin! Ein gutes neues Jahr.

Ist die Ausstattung der Räder in eurem ´online-Katalog´schon endgültig??
Ich meine ´threesomes´ mit NNs drauf geht ja wohl nich.

Danke, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (2. Januar 2012)

@ironhorse74
Leider noch nichts Neues, sobald ich was habe werde ich Bescheid geben.

@alet08
Warum sollte Deiner Ansicht nach der Nobby Nic in 2.4er-Breite ungeeignet für ein Threesome sein?


----------



## Datenwurm (2. Januar 2012)

Es ist übrigens extrem schwierig an Klamotten von Bergamont ranzukommen -  ob das nun gewollt ist oder nicht, weiß ich nicht.

Auf der Homepage findet man garnichts zu Bekleidung!? Aber die Qualität der Trikots ist überragend - das rote von 2006 hat bis auf ein kleines Loch an der Schulter noch keine Löcher. Zieht keine Fäden o.ä.. Ist ein sehr widerstandsfähiger Stoff.

Der Weihnachtsmann brachte mir das blau/weiße Kurzamtrikot vorbei - auch der Stoff fühlt sich wieder so gut an und wird mich wohl einige Jahre begleiten.


Also warum ist BGM Bekleidung trotz der Qualität ziemliche Mangelware in den Shops?


----------



## alet08 (2. Januar 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> [...]
> @alet08
> Warum sollte Deiner Ansicht nach der Nobby Nic in 2.4er-Breite ungeeignet für ein Threesome sein?



Weil ich auch mal im Nassen fahre 

...Aber meine eigentliche Frage ist damit nicht wirklich beantwortet 
Im Zweifel kommen die NNs halt auf´s HT...


----------



## matze7.1 (2. Januar 2012)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Also warum ist BGM Bekleidung trotz der Qualität ziemliche Mangelware in den Shops?



Würde mich auch interessieren.
Gruß Matze


----------



## bergamont (2. Januar 2012)

@alet08
Die Angaben auf der Webseite zur Ausstattung sind aktuell und so werden die Bikes auch ausgeliefert.
Der Ordnung halber noch der Hinweis, dass Änderungen natürlich vorbehalten sind.

@Datenwurm & matz7.1
Unser Schwerpunkt als Komplettradanbieter sind ganz klar unsere Bikes. Die Bekleidung, wie auch Zubehör ist bislang nur in kleinen Stückzahl in den Handel gekommen.
Wir haben aber durchaus ein reges Interesse an unserer Bekleidung feststellen können, vor allem seit wir verstärkt in den Foren aktiv sind. Daher ist nicht auszuschließen, dass wir hier in Zukunft mehr machen werden - wir halten Euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## paddyd0815 (3. Januar 2012)

@ bergamont 
wann sind denn die ausfallenden für das Big air team von 2008 wieder leiferbar

danke


----------



## bergamont (3. Januar 2012)

@paddyd0815
habe wegen der Ausfallenden intern eine Anfrage laufen, gebe Dir Bescheid sowie ich Antwort habe.


----------



## bjoernsen (5. Januar 2012)

Folgendes Problem:

An meinem Straitline Team läuft die Kabelhülle für das Schaltwerk rechts am Steuerkopf vorbei. Nun liegt es aber auch auf der unteren Gabelbrücke auf und fängt an den Lack der Gabelbrücke wegzuscheuern. Aus Sicherheitsgründen möchte ich das nicht (Bildung einer Schwachstelle).

Habt ihr eine schöne und stabile Lösung dafür? 
Danke!

und so sieht das aus:


----------



## bergamont (5. Januar 2012)

@bjoernsen

Einfachste, effektivste und zugleich günstigste Lösung wäre die Gabelbrücke mit einem Stück Steinschlagschutzfolie aus dem Autozubehör zu bekleben. Gibt es alternativ auch bereits vorkonfektioniert als kleine runde Sticker im Fahrradfachhandel.

Die Kabel selbst mit Halterungen o.ä. zu fixieren taugt meiner Erfahrung nach weniger. Hält nicht, bringt zusätzliches Gewicht und sieht zudem unschön aus. Alternativ kannst Du auch evtl. die Kabelverlegung etwas anpassen, manchmal hilft auch Kürzen der Hüllen, das sollte aber gründlich überlegt werden, denn abschneiden geht schneller als wieder verlängern. ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoernsen (5. Januar 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich denke die Idee mit der Steinschlagfolie wäre am besten. Ich probiere das mal aus.


----------



## Bigair7luc (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
mein Kugelkopf von der Bremsabstützung ist etwas ausgeschlagen. Daher benötige ich bald einen Neuen. Was muss ich tun?


----------



## Budda88 (11. Januar 2012)

Hi!

Ich habe ein Contrail 7.0 und bin sehr glücklich damit, sowivel dazu!  Nun bin ich dabei für jmd. ein Contrail 9.9 aufzubauen und steh vor der Dämpferfrage.
Am 7.0 ist ja der RP2 mit Compression & Rebound Tune M. Das passt mir auch soweit. 
Was für ein Tune für den RP2 ist für den 9.9 Rahmen am Besten, bzw. wie würde sich z.B. ein Compression H & Rebound L auswirken?

Und noch eine Frage: die Buchsenlänge, d.h. Dämpferaufnahme ist bei beiden Rahmen gleich oder?

Gruß Budda


----------



## bergamont (11. Januar 2012)

@Bigair7luc
Du kannst den Kugelkopf entweder über einen unserer Händler beziehen, oder Du nimmst Dir das Teil als Muster mit und gehst zu einem gut sortierten Stahlwarenhändler. Dort müsste man Dir ebenfalls weiterhelfen können.

@Budda
Muss mich da selbst mal beschlauen lassen was die Tunes bei Fox angeht, gebe Dir die Infos durch. Was die Maße angeht, siehe hier:
Contrail 7.0: 200x57mm, Buchsen 24x8mm
Contrail 9.9: 200x51mm, Buchsen 24x8mm


----------



## Budda88 (12. Januar 2012)

Das hilft mir schon mal, danke!
Habe mich übrigens geirrt, beim 7.0 habe ich Tune L & L.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (13. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte 2 Fragen zum Big Air:

Ist ein 6.0 Hauptrahmen mit einem Hinterbau aus einem 8.7 kompatibel?

Unterscheidet sich bei einem M und L Rahmen nur der Hauptrahmen oder hat der Hinterbau auch eine andere Dimension?

Vielen Dank schon einmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (13. Januar 2012)

@r0ckZ0r
Die Teile sind nicht kompatibel!


----------



## r0ckZ0r (13. Januar 2012)

Rein aus Interesse:

Worin besteht der genaue Unterschied zwischen den Modellen aus den verschiedenen Jahrgängen (2007-2010)? 
Wenn man die Modelle nebeneinander stellt sieht man auf Anhieb keine Änderungen.


----------



## bergamont (14. Januar 2012)

Bis Modelljahr 2008 ist das Big Air ein klassischer Eingelenker, ab 2009 ein Mehrgelenker mit X-Link (abgestützter Eingelenker).


----------



## r0ckZ0r (14. Januar 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> Bis Modelljahr 2008 ist das Big Air ein klassischer Eingelenker, ab 2009 ein Mehrgelenker mit X-Link (abgestützter Eingelenker).



Wo genau sitzt denn hier der "X-Link" ? Bei dem aktuellen Modell und beim Straitline kenne ich es, aber hier sehe ich es vielleicht einfach nicht... 






Quelle: http://www.ebener-zweiradsport.de/ebay/bikes10/bg_big_air_6.jpg


----------



## ironhorse74 (15. Januar 2012)

@ r0ckZ0r
hier kannst du lange nach dem x-link suchen ...
ist ein klassischer eingelenker.


----------



## bergamont (16. Januar 2012)

@r0ckZ0r

my bad. Da hatte ich doch nur auf die Baujahre geachtet. Das 6.0 hat natürlich den Rahmen aus der Baureihe bis 2008. Somit müsste auch die Schwinge des 8.7 passen. Was die Größenunterschiede angeht, muss ich das aber noch mal nachprüfen.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (16. Januar 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> @r0ckZ0r
> 
> my bad. Da hatte ich doch nur auf die Baujahre geachtet. Das 6.0 hat natürlich den Rahmen aus der Baureihe bis 2008. Somit müsste auch die Schwinge des 8.7 passen. Was die Größenunterschiede angeht, muss ich das aber noch mal nachprüfen.



Kein Problem, danke erstmal für die Auskünfte!


----------



## bergamont (17. Januar 2012)

@Budda
Habe mich zwischenzeitlich wegen der Fox-Tunes für das Contrail 9.9 schlau gemacht. Du brauchst High Compression und Medium Rebound.
Wenn Du einen passenden da hast mit Low Rebound kannst Du den mal ausprobieren, denke aber der Einstellbereich der Zugstufe reicht da nicht ganz.


----------



## Datenwurm (17. Januar 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Budda
> Habe mich zwischenzeitlich wegen der Fox-Tunes für das Contrail 9.9 schlau gemacht. Du brauchst High Compression und Medium Rebound.
> Wenn Du einen passenden da hast mit Low Rebound kannst Du den mal ausprobieren, denke aber der Einstellbereich der Zugstufe reicht da nicht ganz.



Bezüglich der Zugstufe: Wenn man generell lieber eine schnellere Einstellung fährt sollte das Low-Tune reichen. Bei tendenziell langsamer Zugstufe wohl nicht.

Aber: Natürlich denkt sich ein Hersteller schon was bei der Auswahl der Tunes...


----------



## bergamont (17. Januar 2012)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Aber: Natürlich denkt sich ein Hersteller schon was bei der Auswahl der Tunes...



Wir denken uns nicht nur was, sondern unsere Entwicklung fährt extra durch die Lande zu den jeweiligen Herstellern und testen die Bikes mit unterschiedlichen Dämpfern und verschiedenen Setups.

Letztes Jahr gab es z.B. einen recht ausführlichen Bericht über das RideCamp von RockShox in Finale Ligure im Mountainbike Rider Magazin. Dort waren wir zusammen mit einigen anderen Herstellern zum Testen... da war doch noch ein Video... da: [ame="http://vimeo.com/21964663"]http://vimeo.com/21964663[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ironhorse74 (18. Januar 2012)

@ bergamont
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir auch den optimalen Dämpfer "Tune" Tip zu folgendem Bike geben würdet.

Bike: Big Air 9.9 Classicline 2010 Gr. L
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid Air R2C 222x70mm

Danke


----------



## alet08 (18. Januar 2012)

Hallo! 

Wo bekomme ich einen neuen Bolzen+ Schraube für die hintere Dämpferaufnahme an einem ´threesom 6.8´ her? Kann ich das über eure Händler beziehen oder liefert sowas jeder Dämpferhersteller?

Danke, Alex


----------



## federwech (19. Januar 2012)

Servus BGM,

ich weiss, ich nerve...
aber gibts es Neuigkeiten von den Nabenadaptern von 150mm auf Big Air Hinterbau?

Danke!


----------



## bergamont (19. Januar 2012)

@ironhorse74
bekommst Du nächste Woche - versprochen!

@alet08
Entweder kann den Originalbolzen ein Bergamont Händler über unseren Service ordern oder Du kannst eine normale M8 Inbusschraube mit Schaft (8.8) nehmen. Unbedingt U-Scheiben und Stopmutter verwenden.

@federwech
Hatte vor ein paar Wochen dazu was gepostet, siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=554066


----------



## federwech (20. Januar 2012)

Ah, okay... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hatte in diesem fred nach den news bez Ausfallenden gesucht.
Ist schon so gut wie bestellt. Danke!


----------



## Fekl (20. Januar 2012)

Gibts schon Infos bezüglich passenden Coil Dämpfern im 2007er Big Air Rahmen (Größe M) in der Vorderen Aufnahme am Schlitten?
Außerdem hab ich heute mal wieder hinten leichtes Spiel bemerkt und da waren doch mal wieder auf beiden Seiten die jeweils 2 Schrauben zur Fixierung der Ausfallenden locker. Was kann ich dagegen tun? noch fester knallen? Hab angst das Alu vom Rahmen zu zerdrücken..


----------



## bergamont (20. Januar 2012)

@Fekl
Wir arbeiten zwar an Infos zu Dämpfern und den empfohlenen Tunes/Abstimmungen, wir werden jedoch wohl nicht in der Lage sein, alle möglichen Optionen durchzugehen, was die Nachrüstung angeht - da hilft leider nur ausprobieren im trockenen - also ohne Feder/Luft. Was natürlich immer passt ist der Original-Dämpfer.

Wegen der Schrauben würde ich Schraubensicherung empfehlen, das funktioniert meist am besten.


----------



## bonebreaker666 (22. Januar 2012)

Servus!
Da mein '09er BigAir am Dienstag zum entlacken & neu pulvern geht, wollt' ich mal fragen, ob neue Decals erhältlich sind.


----------



## fabyo (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

bin seit kurzem auf der Suche nach einem neuen Hardtail und bin da auf das Bergamont Tattoo LTD gestoßen. Ich finde das Gesamtpaket sehr interessant. Jedoch irritiert mich etwas:

Sowohl im aktuellen Katalog als auch auf der Homepage steht dort beim Rahmen: Race Geometry

Das gleiche steht auch bei dem Platoon 4.2, obwohl die Rahmen von der Geometrie her identisch zu der Vitox-Reihe erscheinen, wo aber beim Rahmen Allround Geometry angegeben wird. Erst ab dem Platoon 8.2 kann ich da einen wirklichen Unterschied erkennen. 

Vielleicht sind die Unterschiede einfach nur sehr marginal oder ich habe einen Knick in der Optik 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (25. Januar 2012)

@bonebreaker666
Leider haben wir keine einzelnen Dekore im Angebot. Du darfst Dir aber natürlich jederzeit gerne unser Logo z.B. als Folienschnitt plotten lassen.

@fabyo
Die beiden von Dir erwähnten Geometrien unterscheiden sich. Die Platoon/TattooLTD sind etwas agiler, die Vitox eher gutmütiger ausgelegt. So wie es eben dem Einsatzzweck entspricht. Wo genau hast Du denn nach den Geometrien geschaut?


----------



## fabyo (25. Januar 2012)

Ah, jetzt habe ich erst gesehen, dass das Oberrohr tatsächlich ein bisschen länger ist bei den Platoon/TattooLTD. 

Damit hat sich das dann erledigt. Werde mal zum Händler rübergehen und Probe fahren.


----------



## bergamont (27. Januar 2012)

@ironhorse74
So, bevor die Woche ganz zu Ende ist: Tune *ML* ist beim Vivid angesagt.


----------



## pAuly87 (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Wie stark macht sich der Unterschied zwischen einem M bzw. L Rahmen beim Straitline 7.9 bzw. 7.0 bermerkbar?

Sind ja meines Erachtens nur die 2cm am Oberrohr richtig?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ironhorse74 (28. Januar 2012)

@ bergamont



bergamont schrieb:


> @ironhorse74
> So, bevor die Woche ganz zu Ende ist: Tune *ML* ist beim Vivid angesagt.


 
Super Danke ... das nennt man Sevice.

und damit ich es nicht falsch verstanden habe:

Rebound Tune *M*
Compression Tune *L*


----------



## heiko99 (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo Bergamont,

welches Fett schmiere ich bei meinem Threesome MGN 2011 an den Steuersatz? Die Revelation hat ja den Karbon-Shaft und deswegen habe ich bei normalem Fett irgendwie Bauchschmerzen.
Mein Händler (offizieller Bergamont-Händler) hat mir empfohlen Montage-Gel von Finish Line an das Lager zu schmieren, das fand ich dann doch sehr merkwürdig... 
Ich schmier doch kein flüssiges Schmiergelpapier an ein Lager!!!

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe,
Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (30. Januar 2012)

@pAuly87
Die Frage lässt sich nicht so ohne weiteres beantworten. Ich sag' mal so: ein Fahrer mit durchschnittlicher Größe könnte sich je nach Fahrstil und Vorliebe sowohl auf der einen, wie der anderen Rahmengröße wohlfühlen. Dagegen wird ein größerer Fahrer schneller merken, dass der Rahmen in M für ihn recht kurz ist, genauso der kleinere Fahrer, dass der Rahmen in L für diesen zu lang ist.
Kurz gesagt: Drauf setzen und ausprobieren. Am besten mal in einen Bikepark wie Hahnenklee, Winterberg, etc. wo man unsere Bikes ausleihen kann.

@ironhorse
so ist das!


----------



## bergamont (30. Januar 2012)

@heiko99
Das Montage-Gel ist nur für die Passungen gedacht, also die Vorbauklemmung - da hat er wohl was falsch verstanden. Für den Steuersatz kommt ein zähes, säurefreies Fett zum Einsatz. Wenn der Steuersatz mit gedichteten Lagern ausgestattet ist, dient das Fett sowieso lediglich der weiteren Abdichtung und dem Korrosionsschutz, daher ist es da nicht ganz so relevant. Hauptsache es kommt kein Fließfett oder Kriechöl zum Einsatz.
Was Carbonschaft und Fett angeht, soll das Fett ja nur den Steuersatz bzw. die Lager schützen, der Schaft selbst sollte fettfrei bleiben.

Hier gibt's noch ein paar Hinweise zum Carbon: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=522384


----------



## schwen (1. Februar 2012)

Nabend,

hab' seit Dezember ein Big Air 6.1 .

Seit letzter Woche hab' ich minimal Spiel im Hinterbau. Scheint vom Lager unten im Kurbelbereich zu kommen. 

Einfach zum lokalen Bergamont Partner gehen und nachziehen lassen, oder ist es was ernstes ?


----------



## bergamont (1. Februar 2012)

@schwen

Ja, am besten direkt zur Fachwerkstatt damit. So was immer gleich checken lassen, selbst wenn es nur ne Kleinigkeit ist, sonst drohen auch schnell mal Folgeschäden.
Zur Ursache kann ich per Ferndiagnose nichts sagen, kann alles von loser Schraube bis defektem Lager sein.


----------



## federwech (2. Februar 2012)

Morgen,

könnt ihr sagen, was die Naben im Big Air 7.1 auf die Waage bringen?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## federwech (10. Februar 2012)

Konntet ihr schon was bez. der Nabengewichte rausfinden?

Ich hoffe, ihr seid nicht vom Packeis eingeschlossen


----------



## bergamont (10. Februar 2012)

Hab es leider noch nichts ins Lager zum Wiegen geschafft. Im Laufe der kommende Woche reiche ich das nach.


----------



## Buehue (10. Februar 2012)

Der Dämpferbolzen an der Schwinge bei meinem BigAir 8.7 hat etwa 1mm Spiel

ist das normal ??

was für Lager sind die Schwingenlager ?


----------



## Fekl (12. Februar 2012)

Sagt mal gibt es die Farbe/Farbmischung des Graus und des Schwarz vom Big Air 8.7 irgendwo zu beziehen? Hab da ein paar Abplatzer (der Lack hält jetzt nicht soooo gut  ) und seit heut noch ne größere Schramme am Ausfallende. Das Schwarz ist vllt nicht so schwer (momentan Edding drüber und dann bald evtl Lack) aber den Grauton zu finden ist echt schwer..

@Buehue

Das scheint mir nicht normal, da sollte alles fest sein!


----------



## bergamont (13. Februar 2012)

@Buehue

Spiel ist natürlich nicht normal, könnte evtl. eine verschlissene Dämpferbuchse sein. Ist es der Bolzen oder der Dämpfer auf dem Bolze?

Schwingenlager sind 61903-2RS
d 17mm
D 30mm
B 7mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (13. Februar 2012)

@Fekl

Lackstifte haben wir nicht im Programm, mein Tipp sind da immer die Auto-Läden, da gibt es praktisch jede Farbe als Spraydose oder Lackstift. Am besten dort mal nach der Farbkarte fragen, ich hatte auch schon mal direkt bei einer Lackiererei Glück.


----------



## Buehue (13. Februar 2012)

es ist der Bolzen der Spiel hat die Buchsen sitzen Fest drin.

ein Kumpel meinte das wäre ein Bergamontproblem ^^ und sei normal  aber bevor mir der Bolzen wegbricht brauch ich entweder neue Buchsen oder einen neuen Bolzen


----------



## Fekl (13. Februar 2012)

Danke @ bergamont, ich werds probieren.

@Buehue

seitliches Spiel beim Dämpferbolzen? Evtl den von Schwinge und Rahmen vertauscht? Dann hat man da etwa 1mm seitliches Spiel..


----------



## Buehue (13. Februar 2012)

nein

höhenspiel


----------



## Ryder17 (13. Februar 2012)

Hi,
wollt nur mal kurz Fragen was ist wenn mein Lack vom Evolve 4.9 bald komplett abblättert(habe an ziemlich vielen Stellen Lackplatzer die einfach entstehen, da das Bike einfach seh schlecht lackiert ist mit vielen Luftbläschen).......ist das ein Garantiefall?


----------



## Buehue (13. Februar 2012)

wie alt isses denn ?


----------



## cizeta (13. Februar 2012)

das wurde hier schon oft genug gesagt wenn ihr wissen wollt ob es ein garantie fall ist geht zum bergamont fachhändler


----------



## Ryder17 (14. Februar 2012)

Buehue schrieb:


> wie alt isses denn ?


ca 9 Monate...


----------



## bjoernsen (16. Februar 2012)

Kurze Frage:

Kann man dieses bergamont Trikot auch kaufen?
( auf den Anhang klicken)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (16. Februar 2012)

@Buehue
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, scheint da der Bolzen die Welle nicht korrekt zu klemmen. Bolzen korrekt angezogen? Ist das Spiel einfach so aufgetaucht, oder war das nach Aus-/Einbau des Dämpfers?

@Ryder17
Lackschäden fallen in der Regel nicht unter die Garantie.
Wenn Du sagst, dass bei Deinem Rad die Lackqualität nicht in Ordnung und dies auch offensichtlich ist, warum hast du dies dann nicht sofort nach Erhalt des Rades reklamiert?
Bitte schau mit dem Rad bei Deinem Händler vorbei und bitte ihn sich das mal anzusehen und zu prüfen.

@bjoernsen
Das ist kein Bergamont Trikot, sondern das Vereinstrikot von den Woodfanatics - diesen Verein unterstützen wir.


----------



## cizeta (16. Februar 2012)

kurze frage was kosten die steckachsen für ein bigair 6.8


----------



## Koohgie (17. Februar 2012)

hab mal ne frage ....
will mir in mein 08´enduro einen neuen dämpfer einbauen, es soll ein monarch werden. welches tune kann ich da einbauen? mir gehts um die kennlinie, also das übersetzungsverhältnis ist mir klar. fahre gern wenig zugstufe. danke.....


----------



## bergamont (17. Februar 2012)

@cizeta
Den genauen Preis bekommst Du von Deinem Händler, grobe Hausnummer wird wohl um die 40 EUR sein.

@cocu1980
Ich spreche mal mit unserer Technik, was die Empfehlen bei wenig Zugstufe.


----------



## cizeta (17. Februar 2012)

danke für die hilfe

ich weiß das ich den preis von meinem chef könnte erfragen nur der ist momentan im urlaub weswegen es schlecht geht aber noch mals danke für die grobe richtung


----------



## Hastad (21. Februar 2012)

Guten abend,
gibt es ein Update für die bma des straitline 7.1?
Es geht um das kugelgelenk in dem bei mir leider spiel entstanden ist...
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (22. Februar 2012)

@Hastad

Ein Update gibt es von der BMA nicht. Wenn das Kugelgelenk Spiel bekommen hat, muss es in der Regel getauscht werden, bei geringem Spiel hilft auch neu abschmieren über den Schmiernippel.
Das Gelenk bekommst Du entweder über einen Bergamont Händler oder im gut sortierten Stahlwarenhandel (am besten das alte Gelenk als Muster mitnehmen).


----------



## Hastad (22. Februar 2012)

Habe ich bereits gemacht... Diese  Gelenke haben von Anfang an ein wenig spiel wenn man sie kauft... 
Habt ihr irgendwelche Erfahrungen oder Inspirationen wie man sich da eine Lösung selber zurechtbasteln könnte die ohne spiel auskommt? 

Grüße


----------



## bergamont (22. Februar 2012)

@Hastad

Sicher, dass das Gelenk selbst Spiel hat? Dass ganz neue Kugelgelenke ein merkliches Spiel haben wäre mir neu. Natürlich haben sie (wie jedes Lager) ein ganz klein wenig Luft, sonst würden sie sich auch nicht bewegen können, dies ist aber im Betrieb kaum spürbar. Auf jeden Fall ist abschmieren angesagt, dann sollte alles passen. Vielleicht ist die Ursache auch eine Andere. Sind alle Bolzen/Muttern korrekt eingestellt bzw, angezogen?


----------



## fudd69 (23. Februar 2012)

Hi,
kurze Frage...
hab gerade nach den Geometriedaten vom Enduro 9.9 classicline gesucht.
Stimmt es das der Lenkwinkel 70° beträgt?

Danke David


----------



## Hastad (23. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte mir im Maschinenbaubedarf so ein Gelenk besorgt, welches zu anfang "normales" Spiel hatte und nach ein paar mal fahren anfing ein ähnliches spiel aufzuweisen wie der vorgänger^^ Fühlt sie wie eine art ABS an... Mir abschmieren passiert nichts weiteres als das bei der ersten Bremusung das ganze fett aus dem Gelenk gepresst wird und das ganze Spiel wieder da ist...
Bolzen, Steckachse und was sonst noch so zum tragen kommt ist nicht für das spiel verantwortlich... 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Grüße
Daniel


----------



## MrSpock (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine frage bezüglich der geometrie des Bergamont Enduros 9.0. Laut Geometrietabelle hat es einen Lenkwinkel von 68°, was für ein Enduro ziemlich steil ist. Kann es sein das die in der Tabelle angegebenen Werte bei abgesenkter Gabel (also 115mm anstatt 160mm) gemessen wurden?

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Hastad (24. Februar 2012)

http://www.feld-eitorf.de/winkelgelenk-din-71802-form-cs-st-vz-m-12
Wäre solch ein lager vllt. verschleißfester?
Grüße


----------



## Se7enair (24. Februar 2012)

Moin, ich wüsste gerne das Anzugsmoment für die vordere Schraube der Dämpferaufnahme beim Fastlane MGN 2010. Der musste raus für die Bremsenmontage.

Und wo kann ich diese Leitungsführungen bestellen damit ich am Oberrohr jetzt 2 anstatt einer Leitung verlegen kann. Die Bremse lief vorher unten herum, jetzt aber am Oberrohr.


----------



## Funyy (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo, Ich wollte Fragen ob es mir nicht zu groß wird wenn ich die Größe M bei einer Größe von 163cm hab?
LG Funyy


----------



## bergamont (25. Februar 2012)

@Hastad
Das verlinkte Gelenk bitte nicht benutzen, erst mal ist fraglich ob Du da nicht genauso Spiel hast, aber viel wichtiger ist, dass der Bolzen nicht geprüft ist. Wir wissen also nicht wie es da mit der Festigkeit gegenüber der normalen Verschraubung mit 8.8 DIN Schrauben ist.

@Se7enair
Drehmoment ist 15-20Nm, bei Dämpferaufnahme aber nicht ganz so kritisch, da die Klemmwirkung auf den Dämpfer selbst durch die Buchsen begrenzt wird. 
Achtung wie überall: nach fest kommt ab - wäre aber wenn, dann nur der Bolzen.

@MrSpock & fudd69
Geometriedaten klär ich nochmal ab, bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass die Winkel früher in Fahrposition (also mit Negativfederweg) angegeben wurden, was zwar korrekt aber leider nicht vergleichbar war.

@Funyy
Wenn Du uns noch verrätst was "es" genau ist, können wir Dir bestimmt weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hastad (25. Februar 2012)

Ok, also einfach in regelmässigen Abständen das Kugelgelenk tauschen?
Habt ihr irgendwie einen link wo ich das beziehen kann?
Deswegen jedesmal zum Händler zu rennen wird auf die Dauer lästig... 
Vielen dank schonmal 
Grüße


----------



## Se7enair (25. Februar 2012)

Ok, danke. Und wo bekomm ich diese Klemmen her? Hab am Oberrohr momentan nur den Seilzug vom Umwerfer dran, da soll aber wie gesagt die Bremsleitung mit hin.


----------



## Funyy (25. Februar 2012)

Es geht um das Bergamont Straitline Team von 2010
Danke


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (25. Februar 2012)

Hallööö sage mal Bergamont, ich hab ein Bergamont Big Air LTD  2010 und ich wollte gern nen anderen lenker dran machen, der Standartlenker is mir zukurz und ich will mehr kontrolle im Gelände... JEEEEETZT  kommt die Frage kann ich mir da locker nen 720-780mm lenker drauf machen? 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/R...Lowriser-Lenker-2012-05-Zoll-Rise::30623.html 

Sowas zum BSP


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (25. Februar 2012)

Lenker kannst du drauf machen was du willst und wies dir passt !!


----------



## bergamont (26. Februar 2012)

@Se7enair
Solche Kleinteile kann Dir Dein Händler über unseren Service besorgen. Ich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob die doppelten Klemmen auch ans Oberrohr passen.

@Funyy
Aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen, dass da ein Bike in M klar geht. Hast Du denn die Möglichkeit das mal probe zu fahren? Das ist am Ende immer das Entscheidende.

@ShaundasSchaf
Lenkerbreite kannst Du montieren was Du möchtest.


----------



## Se7enair (26. Februar 2012)

Muss ich mal schauen, gibt einiges an Bildern auf denen am Oberrohr 2 Leitungen laufen, dann muss es wohl auch ne Möglichkeit geben 2 Leitungen dort zu befestigen.


----------



## odenwald1 (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo, 

hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Straitline Team 2011 in Größe M bei Körpergröße 1,69m ?? Passt das ?? in S gab es das ja nicht...Weiter suche ich Angaben zum Reach Wert und Höhe Tretlager da ich diese auf der HP nicht finden konnte !! Danke

Gruß


----------



## Hastad (26. Februar 2012)

Ok, also einfach in regelmässigen Abständen das Kugelgelenk tauschen?
Habt ihr irgendwie einen link wo ich das beziehen kann?
Deswegen jedesmal zum Händler zu rennen wird auf die Dauer lästig... 
Vielen dank schonmal 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (27. Februar 2012)

@cocu1980
Bzgl. Dämpfer für Deine Enduro hatten wir mit SRAM diesen hier abgestimmt: 
RockShox Monarch 3.3 H 200x57mm in Tune MM (00.4115.067.100) - der funktioniert optimal im Enduro Rahmen, der Einstellbereich der Zugstufe ist dann auch groß genug.

@MrSpock & fudd69
Zu den Enduro Geo-Daten:
Der Lenkwinkel 2009 und 2010 ist immer 68° mit voll raus gefahrener Gabel (160mm). Die Angabe 70° kommt von der Maßangabe im mittleren Federweg.
In 2008 und 2009 haben wir den Lenkwinkel basierend auf einer mittleren Federwegseinstellung angegeben. 2010 haben wir die Winkel für den vollem Federweg angegeben. Aus heutiger sicht, ist das natürlich ein ziemlich steiler Lenkwinkel, vor zwei Jahren war das aber stand der Technik.

@odenwald1
Tatsächlich fallen die 2011er Straitline Rahmen in M/L beide recht klein aus. Der M ist also bei 1,69m kein Problem. Für 2012 werden die Ramen in S/M/L angeboten, wobei M/L zu S/M wird.
Zur Orientierung die Reach/Stack-Werte vom Straitline Team/8.2:
Reach S: 380mm
Reach M: 405mm
Reach L: 419mm
Stack S: 584mm
Stack M: 584mm
Stack L: 584mm


----------



## fudd69 (27. Februar 2012)

ok vielen Dank...
Ein Cane Creek Angleset zu verbauen ist ja erlaubt oder?

Danke...


----------



## bergamont (27. Februar 2012)

@fudd69
AngleSet kann problemlos verbaut werden.


----------



## fudd69 (1. März 2012)

Super...

Hab evntl. vor mir nen RS RC3 Plus in mein enduro 9.9 einzubauen.
Welcher Tune wäre denn der richtige?

Danke David


----------



## bergamont (1. März 2012)

@fudd69

Hatte drei posts weiter oben den Dämpfer angegeben, den wir seinerzeit mit Sram auf das Enduro abgestimmt hatten. Für den Monarch RC3 Plus würde ich das gleiche Tune MM nehmen.


----------



## ijones (4. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach den richtigen Scheibenbremsadaptern für ein Bergamont Big Air 6.7, 2007.
Bisher habe ich die originalen Trickstuff Quad QHD-1 gefahren. Diese sollen einem Satz Avid Elixir CR weichen.
Die originalen Scheiben (203mm) sollen bleiben.
Ich habe schon tagelang Mr. Google befragt und auch das Forum durchstöbert. Bis jetzt nur mit mäßigem Erfolg.
Es wäre echt supie, wenn mich jemand erleuchten könnte bzw. mir einen Tipp gibt, wie/wo ich mich schlauer machen kann.

Beste Grüße
"ijones"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cizeta (4. März 2012)

wie wäre es mal mit dem fachhandel


----------



## jumbojesus (4. März 2012)

huhu, welche minimale einstecktiefe der sattelstütze muss man beim bergamont straitline DH einhalten?


----------



## ijones (5. März 2012)

cizeta schrieb:


> wie wäre es mal mit dem fachhandel



Hatte ich bereits bei meinen Vertragshändler versucht, bisher aber nur telefonsich.
Anwort: "Nunja.. da brauchste entsprechende Adapter für die Avid. Da hat sich bestimmt in der Zwischenzeit etwas an den Normen getan."
Das hilft mir eben nicht wirklich weiter.

Aber ja, ich werdes auch bei anderen Händlern versuchen. Am besten direkt im Laden. Was bleibt auch sonst noch übrig?! *tztz*
Falls doch noch jemand eine weiterbringende Info für meiner einen hat... Ich würd mich freuen.


----------



## odenwald1 (5. März 2012)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand die Höhe Tretlager beim Straitline Team BAujahr 2011 nennen ?? Gibts leider keine Angaben auf der HP von Bergamont. Danke für Infos

Gruß


----------



## bergamont (5. März 2012)

@ijones
Die Kombination mit 203mm ist so laut SRAM (also Avid) nicht möglich. Siehe auch die Übersicht in der SRAM E-Teileliste Seite 43: http://www.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/2012_avid_spc_rev_c.pdf

@jumbojesus
Faustregel sind min. 2-3cm unterhalb der Unterkante Oberrohr, mache mich aber nochmal schlau, ob es dafür einen fixen Wert gibt.


----------



## jumbojesus (6. März 2012)

sehr nett, man bekommt hier direkt auf alles eine antwort, sehr lÃ¶blich.
 ich habe damals meine sattelstÃ¼tze abgesÃ¤gt und dabei die markierung mit, nun muss ich den sattel hÃ¶her machen, da anderes einsatzgebiet erstmal. sie steckt nur 5 cm drin, nicht dass mir eines tages die sattelklemme samt rohr wegknallt durch die steile geo

und eine letzte frage habe ich noch. 
gestern neue boxxer rc (200mm fw) bekommen, schnÃ¤ppchen fÃ¼r 530â¬. ich bin mit federgabeln nicht so bewandert, die gabel ist montiert und ich messe einen federweg 185mm (selbst reingeschoben), darf das so bleiben oder ist das der geometrie des straitline abtunlich?


----------



## r0ckZ0r (6. März 2012)

jumbojesus schrieb:


> sehr nett, man bekommt hier direkt auf alles
> 
> und eine letzte frage habe ich noch.
> gestern neue boxxer rc (200mm fw) bekommen, schnäppchen für 530. ich bin mit federgabeln nicht so bewandert, die gabel ist montiert und ich messe einen federweg 185mm (selbst reingeschoben), darf das so bleiben oder ist das der geometrie des straitline abtunlich?



Wenn du voll einfederst schlägst du mit der unteren Brücke auf's Casting - dringend ändern!


----------



## bergamont (6. März 2012)

@jumbojesus
Aus dem Bauch raus sind 5cm Einstecklänge recht mager, da wirst Du wohl selbst nach der Faustregel nicht mit hin kommen.

Das mit der Gabel verstehe ich nicht so ganz? Das Teil hat 200mm Federweg (ich glaube es sind sogar 203mm). Wo misst du denn genau und hast Du die untere Brücke evtl. zu tief gesetzt, dass die Gabel nicht voll einfedern kann? In der Anleitung stehen bestimmte Mindestabstände von Casting zu unterer Brücke, die müssen unbedingt eingehalten werden, sonst aua!


----------



## Buehue (7. März 2012)

jemand mal nen link zu deämpferbolzen und buchsen für nen fox van-r in nem bigair 8.7 rahmen ??

brauch die vorderen und hinteren buchsen sowie bolzen

dann brauche ich noch die distanzringe für die schwingenachs die zwischen rahmen und schwinge eingebaut werden

edit zum klappern des dämpfers : der vorbesitzer hat eine falsche unterlegscheibe montiert, diese war im innendurchmesser viel zu groß das hat ausgereicht für das höhenspiel, passende unterlegscheibe am bolzen montiert und alles ist bestens, kein klappern mehr


----------



## jumbojesus (7. März 2012)

ich messe von der casting dichtung bis zur unterkante der unteren brücke 185mm federweg, in der anleitung steht 156mm von der oberkante der unteren brücke bis zur oberkante standrohre. bei mir sind es 164mm, also 1 cm mehr
aber an dem rechten standrohr ist so eine art einschiebskala, dran steht 200mm, unterer strich 10%, mittlerer 20% und oberster 30%

ich hab scheinbar überhaupt keine ahnung

EDIT so ich hab mich eben nochmal schlau gemacht eben. die skala ist der sag, kannte ich noch nicht. also muss ich die standrohre doch rausziehen, so dass ich 200mm fw erreiche. danke für eure antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (7. März 2012)

@jumbojesus *und alle Schrauber*

Leute tut mir bitte einen Gefallen: Jeder fängt mal klein mit dem Schrauben an und ich will auch niemanden abhalten selbst Hand anzulegen, ABER: *gerade Fahrwerk und Bremsen sind absolut sicherheitsrelevante Bauteile* - wenn da bei der Montage Fehler gemacht werden, dann kann so was *schlimmstenfalls wirklich tödlich enden*.

Soll absolut keine Panikmache sein, aber seid Euch dessen bitte immer bewusst. Gerne leisten wir hier Hilfestellung, aber über das Internet geht das alles immer nur bis zu einem gewissen Grad. Deshalb sucht Euch eine gute Fachwerkstatt, die Erfahrung mit modernen Hydraulikbremsen und Fahrwerksystemen hat und lasst dort zumindest Eure Schrauberei abnehmen - gerade als Anfänger! Lieber dort ein paar Euro gelassen, als irgendwo das Leben.

Hier mal ganz konkret, wenn die Gabel zu weit oben in den Brücken sitzt, stößt der Reifen bei vollem Einfedern (z.B. auf einer schnellen Passage nach eine Drop) an die untere Brücke. Dabei könnte das Vorderrad blockieren und ihr macht Euch lang - uncool.

PS
Die Anleitung VORHER zu lesen ist übrigens keine Schande.


----------



## Buehue (8. März 2012)

lieber bergamont support  könnt ihr mir die maße von den buchsen und bolzen für das big air 8.7 geben ? für einen Fox Dämpfer ? 

danke


----------



## Fekl (8. März 2012)

24x8mm am Schlitten vorn und 33x8mm an der Schwinge. Siehe: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/876194
Bolzenlänge kannste ja ausmessen und eben 8mm Durchmesser.


----------



## Akira01 (8. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Wann werden denn die ersten straitline ausgeliefert ?


----------



## jumbojesus (8. März 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> @jumbojesus *und alle Schrauber*
> 
> Leute tut mir bitte einen Gefallen: Jeder fängt mal klein mit dem Schrauben an und ich will auch niemanden abhalten selbst Hand anzulegen, ABER: *gerade Fahrwerk und Bremsen sind absolut sicherheitsrelevante Bauteile* - wenn da bei der Montage Fehler gemacht werden, dann kann so was *schlimmstenfalls wirklich tödlich enden*.
> 
> ...



ich hab sie jetzt so eingestellt wie es in der anleitung steht. federweg  beträgt nun 200mm, auch alle schrauben mit dem richtigen moment angezogen. auch das maß mit den 156mm stimmt. 
dann wäre meine sache jetzt geklärt. ich bin ja insofern kein anfänger, hab eben noch nie wirklich eine doppelbr.federgabel gewechselt.  meine intelligenz dürfte auch so weit reichen um selbst einzuschätzen wann ich etwas fachgerecht montiert habe, ansonsten wäre ich schlau genug zur werkstatt zu fahren. also da dürfte man keine bedenken haben. nochmals danke für die netten hinweise, hat geholfen


----------



## Datenwurm (9. März 2012)

Neue Hauptlager für Big Air 2006 - welche Maße und woher? Danke schonmal.


----------



## alet08 (11. März 2012)

Akira01 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Wann werden denn die ersten straitline ausgeliefert ?



...und die flotten Dreier?


----------



## Buehue (11. März 2012)

@Datenwurm 

diese hier 

habe ich auch gleich 6mal bestellt gehabt udn schon einmal verbaut, Ã¼berall woanders wollen sie Ã¼ber 4â¬ fÃ¼r eins und hier nur 1,90â¬

http://www.rc4fun.net/Kugellager-61903-2RS-17x30x7


----------



## bergamont (12. März 2012)

@Buehue & Datenwurm
Noch Fragen offen wegen Bolzen und Lager? Sehe da wurde schon hilfreich geantwortet - bravo!

@jumbojesus
Nichts für ungut, aber mir war es einfach ein wichtiges Anliegen das mal los zu werden, da ich in letzter Zeit häufig solche Fälle hatte. Letztlich muss es jeder selbst wissen und verantworten. Wie ich geschrieben habe, will ich auch keinesfalls unnötig Panik machen oder Leute vom Schrauben abhalten - es sollte einfach nur allen Bewusst sein was sie tun und man sollte so etwas mit einem gewissen Respekt, Fachkenntnis und dem richtigen Werkzeug begegnen. Im Zweifel gilt immer: Fachwerkstatt.

@alet08 & Akira01
Liefertermine bitte bei Eurem Händler anfragen, da diese jeweils zu unterschiedlichen Terminen beliefert werden. Das hängt von Messevorordern und den individuell vereinbarten Lieferzeitpunkten ab, daher kann ich hier pauschal nichts dazu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (12. März 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> @alet08 & Akira01
> Liefertermine bitte bei Eurem Händler anfragen, da diese jeweils zu unterschiedlichen Terminen beliefert werden. Das hängt von Messevorordern und den individuell vereinbarten Lieferzeitpunkten ab, daher kann ich hier pauschal nichts dazu sagen.



...hat sich eh erlediigt, die flotten Dreier sind eingetroffen :-D


----------



## Buehue (12. März 2012)

ich brauche immer noch unbedingt ide distanzringe zwischen hinterbau und rahmen !


----------



## fudd69 (14. März 2012)

hi,
kann man in ein Enduro 9.9 nen Marzocchi ROCO TST Air einbauen?
Würde er zum Hinterbau harmonieren oder eher nicht?
Danke


----------



## Smutjes (14. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe bei einem kurzen Fahrradcheck festgestellt, dass das Hauptschwingenlager von meinem Contrail lose war. Ich habe es mit 10Nm wieder festgezogen. Jedoch ist ein spürbares aber nicht sichtbares seitliches Spiel vorhanden, wenn ich an der Schwinge ziehe bzw. drücke.

Ist das normal oder soll ich besser die Lager tauschen?


----------



## bergamont (14. März 2012)

@Buehue
Wir sind uns noch nicht so 100%ig sicher, was genau Du meinst. Kannst Du evtl. ein Bild vom Teil bzw. der Stelle posten? Danke!

@fudd69
Für das Enduro empfehlen wir den hier genannten Rock Shox Dämpfer: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9247335&postcount=587
Ob und wie andere Dämpfer funktionieren kann ich leider nicht sagen.

@Smutjes
Spiel im Hinterbau soll/darf nicht sein - so viel vorweg. Sind es wirklich die Lager oder kommt das Spiel woanders her? Sonst evtl. noch mal die Bolzen raus und die Lager selbst auf Spiel prüfen. Wenn die es sind dann tauschen.


----------



## Buehue (14. März 2012)

@Bergamont

ich meine die distanzringe die zwischen hauptrahmen und hinterbau drin sind wo die hinterbauachse durchkommt . links und rechts hat man da jeweils einen distanzring


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smutjes (14. März 2012)

Ich habe gerade mal das Hinterrad gegen ein anderes getauscht. Das Spiel ist leider immer noch vorhanden, somit sind andere Fehlerquellen ausgeschlossen.


Wo kann ich denn einen neuen Hinterbaulagersatz bestellen? Was ist, wenn die Lagerbuchsen im Rahmen ausgeschlagen wären oder gefressen haben? Bekommt man die Schwinge auch irgendwo neu? Werde am Wochenende mal die Lager angucken.

Welche Kugellager sind am Hauptschwingenlager verbaut?


So, das sind erst mal genug Fragen....


----------



## bergamont (15. März 2012)

@Smutjes
Lager bekommst Du über Deinen Bergamont Händler oder im Stahlwarenhandel. Schwinge bekommst Du auch den Händler, diese als Ursache ist jedoch eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Smutjes (15. März 2012)

Danke für die Info,
aber mein Problem ist bereits gelöst. Ich habe heute alle Lager und Bolzen gesäubert, neu gefettet und mit neuer Schraubensicherung wieder eingesetzt. Der Übeltäter war das hintere Gleitlager unter der Bremse. Das Gleitlager war an einer Stelle minimal oxidiert. Ich bin mal mit Scotch Bright drübergegangen, seitdem ist kein Spiel mehr vorhanden. 

Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass die Kugellager ziemlich stark einseitig abnutzen. Ich werde mir vorsorglich welche bestellen. 

Die kleinen Kugellager sind 6801RS.

Welches Kugellager ist im Hauptschwingengelenk verbaut?


----------



## dhfr95 (16. März 2012)

Ich verkaufe meine Rock Shox Domain 2011, sie war in einem Bergamont Big Air 6.1(Freeride Fully) verbaut.Ich gebe die Gabel fÃ¼r 289â¬ her. Die Gabel wurde zusammen mit dem Bike, Mitte Oktober 2011 erworben.Die Gabel wurde kaum gefahren (der Winter nahte).Sie ist im einwandfreiem Zustand.Keine Gebrauchsspuren wie Kratzer o.Ã¤. . Eine Wartung ist also bisher noch nicht nÃ¶tig.Die Feder der Gabel hat die HÃ¤rteeinstellung ROT ( fÃ¼r Fahrer mit einem Gewicht von 70-82 kg).Sie besitzt ein Rebound Regler ,weitere externe Einstellungen sind nicht mÃ¶glich, trotzdem top Fahrverhalten.Weitere Bilder kann ich per e-mail an die Interessenten senden.FÃ¼r weitere Fragen und Antworten steh ich gern zu VerfÃ¼gung.Meine email lautet: [email protected] ;ihr kÃ¶nnt mir auch hier bei ibc eine nachricht schicken


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (16. März 2012)

dafür gibts aber den "Bikemarkt"


----------



## dhfr95 (17. März 2012)

sry  ich bin relativ neu hier, und hab kaum Erfahrung mit der Benutzeroberfläche und tappe des öfteren ins fettnäpchen *schäm* oki ich poste des jz auch in den bikemarkt xD


----------



## Buehue (17. März 2012)

danke Bergamont !!!

TOP

für alle die nen Bigair haben, das sind die Ringe die links und rechts zwischen rahmen und hinterbau auf der achse sitzen. wenn die fehlen klapperts gewaltig. Bei manchen sind sie Alu-farbend.


----------



## Buehue (20. März 2012)

is das 2010er bigair lackiert oder beschichtet ?

muss ich wissen wegen pulverbeschichten lassen , wenn beschichtet muss es chemisch entlackt werden 

danke !


----------



## bergamont (20. März 2012)

die Rahmen sind lackiert.


----------



## Buehue (21. März 2012)

bekomme ich alternativ zur original hinter achse (big air 2010) auch eine RockShox maxle lite 150x12mm rein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smutjes (21. März 2012)

Wieviel Hub sollte der Fox RP2 Dämpfer im 2010 Contrail LTD haben?

57mm oder 50mm?

Danke


----------



## bergamont (21. März 2012)

@Buehue
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das kein Standard-Maß ist, sprich wir haben da spezielle Maxle-Achsen. Daher wird das evtl. nicht passen, muss es aber nochmal prüfen.

@Smutjes
Hub sind hier 57mm


----------



## Smutjes (21. März 2012)

Mein Dämpfer macht aber nur 50mm. Ich war bei 2 verschiedenen Händlern, beide sagten mir, dass der Dämpfer in Ordnung sei. Zugstufe und Propedal funktionieren zudem auch einwandfrei. Aufgefallen ist es mir bei der Luftkammerwartung.

Oder ist das der Durchschlagschutz vom Dämpfer?


----------



## Buehue (21. März 2012)

@Bergamont

wenn ihr da spezielle Maxle-achsen habt, wo bekomme ich die her ??


----------



## bergamont (22. März 2012)

@Smutjes
Wie ist denn die Einbaulänge und wie hast Du den Hub gemessen? Hast Du das Bike neu oder gebraucht gekauft? Wenn gebraucht, hat vielleicht jemand einen anderen Dämpfer verbaut?
In den Contrails ist ab 2010 ein 200x57mm Dämpfer verbaut, 2009 war es noch ein 200x51mm.

@Buehue
So was gibt es über die Bergamont-Händler. Ich gebe aber noch mal durch was dort genau verbaut ist.


----------



## Smutjes (22. März 2012)

Ich habe das Contrail neu gekauft im Dezember 2010. 

Wenn aus dem Dämpfer die Luft abgelassen ist, federt der Dämpfer leicht ca. 50mm + 1mm ein. Wenn ich den einiges stärker auf den Sattel drücke, geht der Dämpfer nochmals 4-5mm weiter rein. 

Deswegen meine Frage mit dem Durchschlagschutz. Aber er federt somit weiter als 50mm ein, ist das Verhalten des Dämpfers normal?

Danke


----------



## bergamont (22. März 2012)

OK, das hört sich für mich normal an. Das ist die restliche Luft im Dämpfer, daher sackt er nicht komplett zusammen.


----------



## Four (22. März 2012)

Hallo,

welchen Steuersatz besitzt das Big Air 8.7?
Semi integriert oder Ahead?


----------



## bergamont (22. März 2012)

@Four
Das Big Air 8.7 hat ein 1.5" Steuerohr für Steuersätze mit externen Schalen (EC49). 

Semi-integriert oder Ahead kann man so nicht sagen - Ahead ist das Steuersatz-System ohne Gewinde und letztlich "nur" ein Markenname (so wie man Tempo für Papiertaschentuch sagt) - ein Semi-Integrierter Steuersatz ist also oft auch ein Ahead-Set.

Es gibt zwischenzeitlich ein einheitliches Benennungssystem für die zahlosen Steuersatz-Typen: Lese Dich am besten selbst hier ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Four (22. März 2012)

Ah okay, wieder was dazugelernt, vielen Dank!


----------



## Joerg61 (26. März 2012)

Hallo Bergamont,

wir haben zwei Hardtails Tattoo Ltd. Einmal aus 2010 und aus 2012 in Rahmengröße 56. Wenn ich nun den Bremshebel so einstelle, das er optimal zu mir passt, dann schlägt dieser im Oberrohr ein, wenn mir der Lenker umschlägt. Dies passiert beim unglücklichen Tragen und Heben.
Was kann ich da denn mal tun? Ich habe Bedenken, das ich mir unter unglücklichen Umständen eine Beule ins Oberrohr haue. Bremshebel gerader stellen geht nicht. Ich habe diese schon so hoch wie möglich gedreht.

Mit freundlichem Gruss
Jörg


----------



## bergamont (26. März 2012)

Hallo Jörg,

ist das Cockpit denn besonders tief? 

Wenn es Deine Sitzposition zuließe, dann gibt es da drei Möglichkeiten:
- Spacer unter den Vorbau (sofern der Gabelschaft lang genug ist)
- Vorbau mit etwas steilerem Winkel
- Lenker mit mehr Überhöhung (DH-Lenker als Extrembeispiel, gibt die Teile ja auch als Low- oder Mid-Rise für den XC-Bereich)

Ansonsten gibt es mittlerweile auch schon Steuersätze mit Lenkeinschlagbegrenzung, da müsste man mal prüfen ob es was kompatibles gibt.


----------



## Joerg61 (27. März 2012)

Hallo Bergamont,

zunächst mal ein Danke Schön für die schnelle Antwort.

Nein, kein besonders tiefes Cockpit. Alles Serie. Deswegen wundere ich mich ja. Meine bessere Hälfte hat übrigens auch ein Tattoo Ltd, jedoch mit kleinerer Rahmenhöhe. Hier gibt es keine Probleme mit anschlagenden Bremshebeln.
Lenkanschag klingt gut. Gibt es da was zum nachträglichen montieren?

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## cizeta (27. März 2012)

ja von trickstuff gibt es solche steuersätze


----------



## bergamont (27. März 2012)

@Jörg & cizeta

Genau! Trickstuff war das - der Tricksatz ist gemeint: http://trickstuff.de/de/products/tricksatz_KL.php#4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg61 (28. März 2012)

Hallo cizeta und Bergamont,

vielen Dank für die Info. Ich schau nach so einem Steuersatz, oder einem Lenker mit 1cm mehr Rise. Schaun wir mal. Damit sollte das Problem gelöst sein.

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## bergamont (28. März 2012)

@Jörg

Wenn Du mit einem etwas höheren Lenker klar kommst, dann würde ich diese Lösung nehmen. Weniger Aufwand und kommt sicher etwas günstiger. Nur wenn es die Sitzposition absolut nicht zulässt würde ich den Steuersatz einbauen.


----------



## Joerg61 (28. März 2012)

Moin Bergamont,

Lenker passt schon, nur eine Frage sei gestattet. Wieso ist das so, daß es im Serienzustand hier bei einer Rahmengrösse von 56 zur Kollision kommen kann? Und das im Jahrgang 2010 und 2012.
Haben andere auch das Problem, oder bin ich der einzige? Ich las hier im Forum von einem Canyonfahrer, der sich auf diese Art eine ordentliche Delle in das Oberrohr gedrückt hat. 

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## bergamont (28. März 2012)

Hallo Jörg,

eine direkte Begründung kann ich Dir ehrlich gesagt nicht geben, nur etwas weiter ausholen um den Zusammenhang etwas klarer zu machen: Es gibt leider bei kleinen oder größeren Rahmengrößen hin und wieder solche Probleme, die manchmal auch nicht vorherhsehbar sind bzw. einfach grundsätzlich Schwierigkeiten machen - Klassiker ist z.B. der Platz für große Trinkflaschen bei kleinen Fully-Rahmen. 

Ich glaube ich darf auch so ehrlich sein und sagen, dass manchmal solche Defizite auch aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen hingenommen werden, da es dem Kunden nicht unbedingt vermittelbar ist, dass eine kleine/große Rahmengröße teurer sein sollen weil hier erhöter Produktionsaufwand bei typischerweise geringeren Stückzahlen zu Buche schlagen. Dies gilt aber dann klar nur für Fälle die nicht sicherheitsrelevant sind.

In Deinem Fall vermute ich, dass man hier die Front - also das Steuerrohr - hätte höher machen müssen, was sich dann aber wiederum fundamental (m.E. eher negativ) auf das Fahrverhalten auswirken würde. Im Vergleich mit der Kollision von Bremshebel und Oberrohr wäre das also das kleinere Übel, da dies im normalen Fahrbetrieb ja auch nicht eintritt. Alternativ wäre natürlich auch ein anderer Lenker denkbar, daher werde ich diesen Punkt in mein Feedback an die Entwicklung aufnehmen, evtl. ist es hier tatsächlich eine Idee für die großen Rahmenhöhen einen anderen Lenker zu verbauen.


----------



## Joerg61 (29. März 2012)

Hallo Bergamont,

ich bin beeindruckt, vielen Dank für die ehrliche Antwort. Die Räder sind ein gutes Angebot, das weiß ich. So kann ich mit dem geringen Kostenaufwand für das tauschen des Lenkers gut leben. Nichtsdestotrotz haben wir mit den Rädern sehr viel Spaß.

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (30. März 2012)

Servus Bergamont,

weiß nicht, ob ich mit meiner Frage hier richtig bin, wenn nicht, schon mal sorry. Ich hab mir einen gebrauchten Bergamont Contrail LTD (2010) Rahmen gekauft und aufgebaut. Erst heute ist mir aufgefallen, dass am Sitzrohr oberhalb des Tretlagergehäuses ein Knick im Rohr ist (siehe Fotos). Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das nicht normal ist. Kann ich den Rahmen in die Tonne kloppen, ist er noch fahrbar/sicher?

Bitte um Rückmeldung und danke schon mal!


----------



## lukidtm (31. März 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Bergamont Big Air von 2006 und hab jetzt zum 2ten mal festgestellt das sich der obere Dämpferbolzen verbiegtund risse bekommt. Desweiteren ist mir aufgefallen das die Buchsen einen durchmesser von 8mm haben die Bolzen aber nicht ganz 8mm und sich dadurch spiel in den Buchsen bildet.

Grüße Luki


----------



## cizeta (31. März 2012)

dann würde ich mal passende bolzen bzw buchsen versuchen dann passt das alles


----------



## lukidtm (31. März 2012)

ja such ja schon pasende bolzen, mich wundert nur das es von bergamont an sich so geliefert wird


----------



## bergamont (2. April 2012)

@basti321
Da kann ich Entwarnung geben, dieser "Knick" bei den Contrail und Fastlane Modellen garantiert die Freigängigkeit von Umwerfer und Schwinge in jeder Fahrsituation. Es mag auf den ersten Blick wie eine Delle aussehen, ist aber so konstruiert und natürlich auch entsprechend dimensioniert.
  @lukidtm
Wenn Dämpferbolzen verbiegen, dann sind die Belastungen auf diese schlicht zu hoch - häufige Durchschläge können da eine Ursache sein. Dass die Bolzen einen geringeren Durchmesser als die Buchsen haben ist normal, damit sie sich ordentlich montieren lassen. Die Bolzen selbst sollen auch nicht die Kraft aufnehmen bzw. spielrei sein. Durch korrektes Anziehen der Bolzen wird zwischen Rahmen und Dämpferbuchsen eine Flächenpassung hergestellt.

Was kann man da also tun:

checken ob der Dämpfer korrekt eingestellt ist. Zu hart ist schlecht für die Bolzen und die Buchsen. Zu weich führt zu häufigen Durchschlägen, was ebenfalls den Verschleiß fördert.
evtl. statt den 2-Teiligen Alu-Buchsen die 3-teiligen mit Stahlwelle nehmen. Das schohnt besonders bei größeren Stützweiten die Bolzen
statt der Dämpferbolzen können auch M8 Schrauben (8.8er oder besser) mit entsprechend langem Schaft verwendet werden. In der Regel sucht man sich eine Länge bei der der Schaft (Teil ohne Gewinde) so lang ist, dass er gerade so nicht mehr aus dem Rahmen heraus schaut. Dann eine Beilagscheibe und eine Stopmutter drauf, den Überstand messen und dann bündig absägen. Das Absägen ist wichtig wegen der Verletzungsgefahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukidtm (2. April 2012)

Erstmal vielen dank.

Das der unterschied gewollt ist beruhig mich. 

Also durchschläge hab ich keine, kann eher zu hart sein. Hab ne 450er feder und das bei knapp 70 kilo gewicht :/ 

Da ich guck sonst mal nach nem M8er Bolzen.

luki


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (3. April 2012)

@bergamont: Jepp, von mir auch vielen Dank! Bin erleichtert und kann den Rahmen weiter fahren .


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (7. April 2012)

Hallo, fahre ein Contrail 6.0, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin, und habe nun ein Problem und zwei Fragen. Die vordere Bremsscheibe (Elixir [5] 185 mm vom Werk montiert auf Swiss Dt 445 d) hat sich im Lauf der Zeit verzogen. Um das auszugleichen und einen freien Lauf zu haben, habe ich häufiger per postmount angepaßt. Folge: Obere Distanzschraube ausgenudelt, neue gekauft, alles gut. Jetzt: Unten Gewinde im Schaft der Gabel ausgenudelt! Ich befürchte Schlimmes, nämlich nötiger Austausch des Gabelschaftes bzw. der Gabel.

Erste Frage: Gibt es zum Austausch des Gabelschaftes bzw. der Gabel eine Alternative?

Zweite Frage: Da die Bremsscheibe dann doch recht erheblich verzogen und nach 1 1/2 Jahren auch abgenutzt ist, würde ich gerne eine neue anbringen, nun aber in 203 mm bzw. 200 mm (Avid ist jüngst metrisch geworden). Ist dies möglich? Die Centerlock-Anbringung auf der Deore-Nabe ist ja etwas ungewöhnlich ...

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## bergamont (7. April 2012)

@Rosinantenfahrt
Vorweg: den Sattel an eine verzogene Bremsscheibe auszurichten macht wenig Sinn, da man eine Bremsscheibe problemlos nachrichten kann. Park Tool und Trickstuff bieten dafür sogar Spezialwerkzeug an - ersatzweise tun es auch zwei Verstellbare Schraubenschlüssel (Engländer/Franzose - je nachdem wo man herkommmt) bzw. eine Parallelzange (keine Wasserpumpenzange oder andere Zangen mit Zahnung!).

Nun aber zum eigentlichen Problem: Wenn das Gewinde im Casting defekt ist, hilft in der Regel nur der Austausch des selbigen. Je nach Zustand der Gabel und den veranschlagten Reparaturkosten kann evtl. auch eine neue Gabel die günstigere Alternative sein. Hier wäre eine Anfrage beim Zuständigen Service des Gabelherstellers (Dein Händler kann hier weiterhelfen) angebracht, um das abzuklären.
Je nachdem was da herauskommt, beantwortet dann auch Deine zweite Frage. Die max. Scheibengröße am Vorderrad ist abhängig von den Freigaben des Gabelherstellers. Wenn es eine neue Gabel wird, dann ist hier entsprechend die Freigabe zu prüfen.


----------



## keroson (8. April 2012)

Helicoil oder M7 (Spezialmaß) Schraube funktionieren aber ggf. auch.


----------



## robmaison (9. April 2012)

Frohe Ostern und eine kurze Frage:

Bräucht grad mal die Einbaulänge des FOX DHX 4.0 in meinem Big Air 7.0 von 2010.

Lieben Dank und noch nen schönen Abend


----------



## canyoneugen (10. April 2012)

robmaison schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern und eine kurze Frage:
> 
> Bräucht grad mal die Einbaulänge des FOX DHX 4.0 in meinem Big Air 7.0 von 2010.
> 
> Lieben Dank und noch nen schönen Abend



222mm, nachgemessen


----------



## bergamont (10. April 2012)

@robmaison



​


----------



## robmaison (10. April 2012)

ihr seid die besten - vielen Dank  (ich war zu blöd richtig zu messen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. April 2012)

keroson schrieb:


> Helicoil oder M7 (Spezialmaß) Schraube funktionieren aber ggf. auch.


 
Ja, das geht in Richtung meiner Überlegungen, in der gedachten Reihenfolge: Schauen, ob mit etwas längerer Schraube und Rest Altgewinde bzw. weitergefrästen Gewinde noch was geht, dann evtl. feineres Gewinde oder M 7 oder Helicoil, dann Stehbolzen mit Kaltmetall einkleben. Dazu Erfahrunsgwerte?


----------



## bergamont (13. April 2012)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Ja, das geht in Richtung meiner Überlegungen, in der gedachten Reihenfolge: Schauen, ob mit etwas längerer Schraube und Rest Altgewinde bzw. weitergefrästen Gewinde noch was geht, dann evtl. feineres Gewinde oder M 7 oder Helicoil, dann Stehbolzen mit Kaltmetall einkleben. Dazu Erfahrunsgwerte?



Je nach Gabel sind solche Reparaturmethoden äußerst zweifelhaft - bin selbst ein großer Fan von HeliCoil und habe schon so einiges damit repariert. Sowohl an Fahrrädern (perfekt für Dämpferaufnahmen oder Lagerpunkten an Fullies oder sogar Bremsscheibenaufnahmen an manchen Naben), als auch an diversem motorisiertem Gerät - aber in diesem speziellen Fall stößt man an die Grenzen dieser sonst hervorragenden Reparaturmethode.

Eines der Hauptprobleme ist, dass einige Gabelcastings viel zu wenig "Fleisch" um die Bohrung herum haben, als dass ein sicherer Betrieb noch gewährleistet wäre. Denn das HeliCoil stellt zwar das ursprüngliche Gewindemaß wieder her, muss jedoch vorher recht groß ausgebohrt werden. Dafür, ob dann noch genug tragendes Material vorhanden ist, würde ich mein Hand definitiv nicht ins Feuer legen. Gleiches gilt beim Aufbohren auf M7. 

Nächster Punkt, der meist schon viel früher greift: Dank extrem dünner Wandung hat mal schnell mal direkt durchs Casting bis ins Tauchrohr gebohrt - habe ich schon zig mal gesehen. Auch kann man häufig das Gewinde für das HeliCoil gar nicht tief genug schneiden, da bei den Sets immer nur ein standard Gewindeschneider (spitz, verjüngt) und keiner für ein Sackloch (nicht lachen, nennt sich so) beiliegt. Hier gab es auch schon etliche, die beim Gewindeschneiden im Tauchrohr angekommen sind.

Bei den Preisen, die im Netz für eine vernünftige Gabel aufgerufen werden, würde ich erneuern oder halt eine Preisanfrage für die Reparatur starten.


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (14. April 2012)

Frohe Ostern wünsche ich hier auch erstmal nachträglich hoffentlich war die suche erfolgreich  Soo einmal an Bergamont... Und zwar ist mir heute bei meiner routinemäßigen Pflege des Gefährts aufgefallen das Rostwasser aus dem untern Lager des Steuersatzes kommt... somit habe ich mich mal auf die Suche nach dem Problem gemacht und mal das Lagerspiel geprüft und es ist mächtig ausgeschlagen  Ich kann auch ruhig an der Aheadkappe festziehen da tut sich nichts mehr.. Das Bike ist noch nicht mal ein Jahr alt... ! Sollte eig nicht passieren ;( !!


----------



## bergamont (14. April 2012)

@ShaundasSchaf
Rostwasser lässt logischerweise auf Wassereinbruch schließen, wie reinigst Du Dein Bike? Wenn Gartenschlauch oder Hochdruckreiniger zum Einsatz kommen, wäre das eine Antwort.
Warst Du sonst viel im Regen/Matsch unterwegs? Wie sieht es mit Fett um das Lager herum aus - als Wasserbarriere?

Ansonsten sind Lager und vor allem deren Haltbarkeit so eine Sache. Da gilt das Gleiche wie z.B. beim Antrieb (Kette & Kassette): Je nach Fahrleistung, Einsatzbereich und Umweltbedingungen ist es durchaus nicht ungewöhnlich, dass ein Lager (sei es Innenlager, Steuersatz oder im Hinterbau) nach einer Saison verschlissen ist. Wenn jemand z.B. seine 10Tkm in jedem Wetter abgerissen hat oder jedes Wochenende im Bikepark oder vergleibarem Gelände unterwegs ist, dann würde ich das als normalen Verschleiß einstufen. 

Ansonsten würde ich da mal Deinen Händler drauf schauen lassen, was er dazu meint. So ohne das Teil in der Hand gehabt zu haben will ich da auch kein abschließendes Urteil abgeben.


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (14. April 2012)

Kein Hochdruckreiniger kein Gartenschlauch only mit warmen Wasser und Schwamm gereiningt..Naja Sprünge bist 2,50 m wird es schon benutzt aber erst seit 2 Monaten im Bereich des Springens, vorher ausschließlich Bodenkontakt gehabt... Naja die Woche 2-3mal benutzt im schnitt 20km am Tag... Ich habe jetzt erstmal den kompletten Steuersatz mit neuem Fett versehen doch Rostwasser kommt immer noch raus..  is sowas kein garantiefall?


----------



## bergamont (14. April 2012)

ShaundasSchaf schrieb:


> is sowas kein garantiefall?



Ich sag mal so: eher nicht. Wie gesagt, lass mal Deinen Händler drauf schauen, vielleicht kann er was in Richtung Kulanz machen. Reinigung auf jeden Fall sehr vorbildlich 

Wie oben geschrieben sind Teile wie Lager, Reifen, Bremsbeläge oder Antrieb Verschleißteile und nach einem Jahr regelmäßigen Gebrauchs auch mal verschlissen. Da gibt es auch einfach so viele Faktoren die auf die Lebensdauer einfluss haben, als dass pauschale Antworten wie lange so was hält oder halten müsste möglich sind. 
Es gab z.B. mal einen Fall, wo jemand seinen Hinterreifen und seine Bremsbeläge reklamierte. Diese waren bei seinem neuen Bike nach nur zwei Tagen komplett verschlissen (Reifen bis auf das Gewebe, Scheibenbremsbelag bis aufs Metall runtergefahren). Riesen Drama was das für minderwertiger Mist wäre usw.... Am Ende stellt sich heraus, dass der Besitzer mit dem Rad in den Alpen unterwegs war und bergab, aus Angst sich zu überschlagen, nur hinten gebremst hatte. 
Bitte nicht als Einschätzung Deines Fahrkönnens oder Deiner Kompetenz aufnehmen, soll nur als Extrembeispiel die Problematik von Garantie/Gewährleistung bei Verschleißteilen deutlich machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pueblos (14. April 2012)

hallo bergamont team

ich habe ein evolve 4.8 2008 model und am hinterbau ist ein kleiner riss
gibt es eigentlich den hinterbau noch zu kaufen?



danke


----------



## federwech (14. April 2012)

Der Typ mit den reklamierten Bremsbelägen und Hinterreifen ist ja mal ne Marke....


----------



## basti138 (14. April 2012)

@Schaundas Schaf:

Du kannst die Lager dierekt zerlegen, indem du die Dichtscheibe abhebelst. 
Allerdings ist wenn Rost rauskommt da drinne schon einiges im Groben.(Vielleicht bekommst du die lager ja auch einzeln)
Habe mir an meinem ersten Fullie so recht schnell alle Lager kaputtgewaschen.
Fetten musst du bevor das Wasser rein kann!
Der Vorbau ist geschlitzt, die meisten zentrierringe der oberen lager auch, die untere Dichtung verhindert, dass das Wasser ablaufen kann.

Ich würde wenn ich Du wäre die Kurbel mal ausbauen und das Innenlager tunlichst abschmieren, weil es an der tiefsten Stelle im Rahmen sitzt und die Rohre unten verbunden sind => Das Wasser sammelt sich unten. Sattelstütze rausmachen und mal das Bike umdrehen, läuft was raus, Rahmen austrocknen lassen!
Es ist zwar bei HTII eine Kunststoffhülse verbaut, aber die ist nicht wirklich dauerhaft dicht. Das Problem haste bei eigentlich allen HTII und ähnlichen.

Satteldstütze mit Fett oder montagepaste abdichten, und den oberen Steuersatz auch. 
Die Reibfläche am Vorbau sollte fettfrei sein, sofern sichs vermeiden lässt, kraftschlüssige Verbindung.


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (15. April 2012)

naja ich werde das gerät morgen erstmal zum händler bringen der soll da einen blick drüberschweifen lassen...  bevor ich da selber hand anlege und mir meine garantie oder sonstwas flöten geht lass ich erstmal den meister ran.. aber danke erstmal.. 

schade is es schon aber so is das is ja ein arbeitsgerät  das ist wirklich mal ne marke für sich kann man sich garnicht vorstellen das sowas gemacht wird hmm komischer kauz.. ich gucke was der Bergmaont handler sagt zu dem schlamassel...


----------



## basti138 (15. April 2012)

trotzdem öfters mal die Sattelstütze raus...
Es schadet auch nicht wenn men unten mittig am Tretlagergehäuse ne 2mm Bohrung hat.
Wenn vorhanden, diese öfters mit Draht reinigen, damit sie nicht mit Fett zu ist.


----------



## Schurke83 (15. April 2012)

Wie super ist denn das?! 
Schön das der Support von Bergamont auf mtb-news ist. Ich fahre ein Big Air 6.0 und bin von dem Handling und dem ganzen Bike begeistert. Nur leider habe ich ein kleines Problem entdeckt und wollte mal Fragen  ob dieses bekannt ist und ob Bergamont da irgendwie helfen kann. Das Bild ist auf dem folgenden Link zu finden. Danke schonmal!
http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/150412201005_IMG_1043.JPG


----------



## bergamont (15. April 2012)

@Schurke83
Oha, das bitte erst mal nicht mehr fahren. Rechnung schnappen und ab zum Händler und reklamieren, das muss sich unser Service mal zur Bewertung und Ursachenforschung ansehen. Egal wie, der Hauptrahmen muss wohl getauscht werden. 
Schick mir sonst per PM mal Deinen Händler, dann warne ich unsere Jungs im Service schon mal vor.


----------



## T.Theis (17. April 2012)

Hallo,
wollte fragen ob es eine Liste der verbauten Kugellager im Big Air 9.9 Hinterbau samt Bremsmomentabstützung gibt? 

Schonmal besten Dank. 

Gruß Tobias


----------



## basti138 (17. April 2012)

pueblos schrieb:


> hallo bergamont team
> 
> ich habe ein evolve 4.8 2008 model und am hinterbau ist ein kleiner riss
> gibt es eigentlich den hinterbau noch zu kaufen?
> ...



... der arme ist wohl im thread untergegangen


----------



## bergamont (18. April 2012)

@pueblos
Tatsache, Dich hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm.
Bist Du Erstbesitzer und der Riss ist nicht z.B. auf einen Sturz zurückzuführen? Dann geht das evtl. noch auf Garantie.
Sollte die Ursache "höhere Gewalt" sein oder wenn Du den Rahmen gebraucht gekauft hast, dann kannst Du Dir auch ein Crash-Replacement-Angebot über Deinen Händler machen lassen. In jedem Fall würde ich damit zum Händler gehen, in Rücksprache mit unserem Service kann er Dir am besten/schnellsten weiterhelfen und auch gleich Preise nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (18. April 2012)

T.Theis schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wollte fragen ob es eine Liste der verbauten Kugellager im Big Air 9.9 Hinterbau samt Bremsmomentabstützung gibt?
> 
> Schonmal besten Dank.
> ...




2x Wippe/Hauptrahmen: 6903-2RS / 17 x 30 x 7 mm
2x Wippe/Sitzstrebe: 6803-2RS / 17 x 26 x 5 mm
2x Hauptrahmen/Kettenstrebe: 6904-2RS / 20 x 37 x 9 mm
2x Sitzstrebe/Kettenstrebe: 6002-2RS / 15 x 32 x 9 mm
1x BMA: 6803-2RS / 17 x 26 x 5 mm


----------



## T.Theis (18. April 2012)

Herzlichen Dank


----------



## Aglio-Olio (18. April 2012)

Hallo Bergamont-Team,

ich fahre ein Platoon 5.1 FMN mit 100 mm Gabelfederweg.

Meine Frage: ist das Rad für Gabeln mit über 100 mm FW geeignet? Wenn ja, wieviel mm wäre das Maximum? 
Mein Ziel wäre ein bisschen mehr Bergab-Performance 

Danke im Vorab und Grüße


----------



## bergamont (19. April 2012)

@Aglio-Olio
Für die Platoon-Rahmen sind 100mm Federweg schon das Maximum. Als Alternative zu mehr Federweg macht aber durchaus auch eine höherwertige Gabel Sinn, die sich feiner Abstimmen lässt. Passende Kandidaten wären z.B. RockShox SID, Fox 32, Manitou R7


----------



## Aglio-Olio (19. April 2012)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp! 



bergamont schrieb:


> @Aglio-Olio
> Für die Platoon-Rahmen sind 100mm Federweg schon das Maximum. Als Alternative zu mehr Federweg macht aber durchaus auch eine höherwertige Gabel Sinn, die sich feiner Abstimmen lässt. Passende Kandidaten wären z.B. RockShox SID, Fox 32, Manitou R7


----------



## MrSpock (19. April 2012)

Schlechte Nachriten 

Mein Threesome 8.9 Rahmen ist vogestern beim Anfahren an der Kettenstrebe auf der Schaltseite ( an der vorderen Schweißnaht ) gebrochen.
Mal schauen wie das jezt mit der Garantie ist. Falls ich einen Rahmen bekomme und das ein 2011er oder neuer ist brauche ich neue Laufräder ( Steckachse hinten )....
und wenn ich keinen Anspruch habe hole ich mir den Poison Acetone.

Hie noch ein Blich vom Bruch:


----------



## MrSpock (20. April 2012)

Heute habe ich mitgeteilt bekommen das der Rahmen ersetzt wird.


----------



## Le_Zuz (22. April 2012)

MrSpock schrieb:


> Heute habe ich mitgeteilt bekommen das der Rahmen ersetzt wird.



An dieser Stelle möchte ich die Gegelgenheit nutzen und kurz über meine Erfahrung bei der Zusicherung eines Ersatzrahmens berichten:

Ende November letzten Jahres habe ich am Steuerrohr und im Tretlagerbereich meines Straitline Team von 2009 Risse festgestellt. Ich habe über meinen Händler reklamiert und Anfang Dezember ebensfalls einen Tauschrahmen, Modell 2012, zugesichert bekommen.
Mitleweile sind 5 Monate vergangen, die DH Saison hat begonnen und von meinem Rahmen fehlt jede Spur. Der Liefertermin wurde zunächst von Ende Februar auf Anfang Mai und vor kurzem auf Unbestimmt verschoben. Ursache laut meinem Händler sind die Fahrrad-Produktion/-Montage in Taiwan und der boomende Markt in Fernost.

Damit ich diese Saison überhaupt fahren kann, habe ich mittlerweile ein Ersatzbike geholt. Ob der Tauschrahmen jemals ankommt, kann mir momentan niemand sagen...

Grüße,
Le_Zuz


----------



## MrSpock (22. April 2012)

@Le Zuz: naja ich hab das Rad damals ( 2010 ) bei Kurbelix.com gekauft. Die habe ich auch kontaktiert und die lassen das bike abholen mit allen teilen. Die werden dan vor Ort bei Bergamont an einen neuen Rahmen rangeschraubt. Ich bezweifle aber das die 2009er Rahmen noch auf Lager sind. Hoffentlich geht das bei mir schneller, den meine Parts sind ja dann auch weg. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhfr95 (22. April 2012)

Ich möchte ein neuen Dämpfer in meinem Bergamont Big Air 6.1 einbauen. Welchen Dämpfer könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Kann ich trotz 216mm Ebl meines Fox Van R auch ein Dhx rc4 oder ein Dhx 5 mit 222mm einbauen? Welchen Tune bräuchte ich bei einem Vivid rc2?


Ich danke für eure Antworten vorab


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (22. April 2012)

@dhfr95 längeren Dämpfer würde ich nicht einbauen, wegen der Geo > höheres Tretlager, steilerer Lenkwinkel ! versaut die Fahreigenschaften 
zum Tune kann dir bestimmt ein anderer Tipps geben


----------



## DahlemerHamba (25. April 2012)

Hallo, 

ich wohne im Würzburger Raum und warte verzweifelt auf mein Revox 9.2. 

Jedes Mal, wenn ich beim Händler nachfrage, dauert es eine halbe Ewigkeit, bis er vom Bergamont-Außendienstler eine Antwort bekommt. Nun könnte man behaupten, dass der Händler nicht in die Gänge kommt. Doch leider musste ich von einem anderen Radladen in der Gegend die selben Probleme hören. 

Es würde mich deshalb interessieren, ob der Außendienstler schon so sehr in Luxus schwelgt, dass er nicht mehr auf Neugeschäft angewiesen ist. Sorry, wenn ich in den Sarkasmus abdrifte, aber die Situation nervt tierisch!!!


----------



## dhfr95 (25. April 2012)

DahlemerHamba schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wohne im Würzburger Raum und warte verzweifelt auf mein Revox 9.2.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrSpock (25. April 2012)

Omg,

ich will vielleicht noch in den Urlaub. Sollte das bei mir auch solange dauern wird das wohl mein letztes Bergamont gewesen sein.


----------



## keroson (25. April 2012)

@DahlmerHamba:
Also die ersten 9.2er wurden vor 4-5 Wochen ausgeliefert. Nach dem Prinzip wer zu erst bestellt mahlt zu erst. Die zweite große Lieferung ging vorletzte und letzte Woche raus. Wenn also dein Dealer jetzt noch nichts bekommen hat, kommt die nächste Lieferung kW 21 +-. Wieso dein Händler das Rad erst so spät bekommt? Entweder er hat zu spät bestellt oder vielleicht das Rad gar nicht vorgeordert, oder er hat es pünktlich bestellt, hatte aber evtl(!!!) wegen dem schlechten Wetter in den letzten Wochen, finanzierungs Probleme und wurde vorübergehen gesperrt bis er ein paar Rechnungen beglichen hat. In der Zeit verstauben dringend benötigte Räder natürlich nich im Lager sondern werden an andere Kunden geschickt. Also rutscht der Händler ein Liefertermin weiter... Egal wie, wenn er das Rad jetzt nicht hat, dauert es wahrscheinlich bis Mitte/Ende Mai, bis du dein Rad bekommst. 

Der neue Revox Rahmen war mMn für Bergamont verhältnisse sehr früh im Handel. Und das Rad ist halt auch einfach geil und wurde halt von den Händlern einfach zu wenig vorgeordert. Ich bin froh mittlerweile fast alle Größen da zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cizeta (25. April 2012)

im gegensatz zum letzten jahr ist die lieferung der räder deutlich besser geworden unteranderem exoten in " revox carbon fr/dh  kamen recht früh/pünktlich natürlich nciht so früh wie trekking räder einfache mtb räder aber wenn wir räder bestellen 2 tage höchstens 4 wochen ist das rad auch im laden und fahr fertig


----------



## Bike-Werner (26. April 2012)

Meiner Erfahrung nach sollte man erwähnen, dass die Lieferfähigkeit und die Einhaltung der genannten Liefertermine im Vergleich zu anderen Marken tatsächlich bei Bergamont meistens vorbildlich ist.

Wie bereits vorher erwähnt gibt es sicherlich auch von Händlerseite aus Gründe, weshalb sich ein Termin verzögern kann.

Die Gründe dafür wird aber wohl kaum ein Händler seinen Kunden offen sagen...

Viele Grüsse,


----------



## MrSpock (2. Mai 2012)

So ganz nebenbei : http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopwar...k-Metallic-Mountainbike_detail_14685_110.html 
schaut euch bitte das letzte feature an, zu geil


----------



## cizeta (2. Mai 2012)

was hat das mit support von bgm zu tun


----------



## CRISKAD (4. Mai 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> Hallo und herzlich Willkommen im Bergamont Support-Forum auf mtb-news.de!
> 
> Wir freuen uns Euch hier eine Plattform bieten zu können, auf der sich alle Fans und Freunde Bergamont austauschen können. Natürlich steht Euch hier unser Support-Team auch selbst mit Rat und Tat zur Seite.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Bergamont Team
Die Bremsbeläge und Bremsscheiben sind nicht der Renner sie werden von Hibike ausgetauscht und nun verfällt meine Garantie warum????? Die Bautenzüge habe Überlänge und schleifen am Rahmen und Gabel mir wurde gesagt das ist so von euch na ja könnt ihr mir weiter helfen.Revox 8.2
Gruss Manni


----------



## Mecki (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo Bergamont!
Bei meinem Big Air 9.9 Classic Line von 2010 haben sämtliche Lager vom Hinterbau Spiel.Wie ist denn das Anzugsdrehmoment der Schrauben?Und weiter oben werden die Lager fürs Big Air genannt:
2x Wippe/Hauptrahmen: 6903-2RS / 17 x 30 x 7 mm
2x Wippe/Sitzstrebe: 6803-2RS / 17 x 26 x 5 mm
2x Hauptrahmen/Kettenstrebe: 6904-2RS / 20 x 37 x 9 mm
2x Sitzstrebe/Kettenstrebe: 6002-2RS / 15 x 32 x 9 mm
1x BMA: 6803-2RS / 17 x 26 x 5 mm 

Ich denke mal, daß das auch für mein Bike gilt?
Viele Grüße und Danke,
Mecki


----------



## T.Theis (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
Die Liste mit den Lagern muss man etwas korrigieren.

So ist es richtig:

3x Wippe/Hauptrahmen und BMA: 6903-2RS / 17 x 30 x 7 mm
2x Wippe/Sitzstrebe: 6803-2RS / 17 x 26 x 5 mm
2x Hauptrahmen/Kettenstrebe: 6904-2RS / 20 x 37 x 9 mm
2x Sitzstrebe/Kettenstrebe: 6002-2RS / 15 x 32 x 9 mm
1x BMA: 6803-2RS / 17 x 26 x 5 mm 

Insgesamt werden 3 benötigt da in der Bremsmomentabstützung auch noch ein 6903-2RS verbaut ist.

Ansonsten hat alles wunderbar gepasst, Hinterbau läuft wieder 1A mit neuen Lagern. 

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Mecki (4. Mai 2012)

Hi Tobias!
Wo hattest Du die Lager dann her?Bergamont/Händler oder so gekauft?Hast Du sie selbst gewechselt?
Viele Grüße Mecki!


----------



## T.Theis (5. Mai 2012)

Hi Mecki,

die Lager habe ich bei http://www.whd-waelzlager.com/ bestellt, haben sehr schnell und unproblematisch geliefert.

Getauscht hab ich sie selbst, die meisten bekommst du recht einfach heraus, indem du sie mit z.B. einem dünnen Holzstab von der gegenüberliegenden Seite heraus schlägst.

Bei 2 vorne in der Wippe war ich um meinen Lagerauszieher ganz froh, da hier zwischen den Lagern noch eine Buchse eingeschoben ist, welche das ansetzen von dem Stück Holz verhindert.

Kriechöl sollte man sich beim Ausbau aber auch bereit stellen.

Eingebaut hab ich sie mit viel Gefühl, den alten Lagern als Auflage und einem Schonhammer. Etwas fett auf die Lagersitze ist auch kein Fehler.

Also wenn jemand nicht gerade zwei linke Hände hat kein großes Hindernis. Einen Lagerauszieher kann mich sich meist in der KFZ Werkstatt ums Eck für 2-3 Flaschen Bier leihen.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Mecki (5. Mai 2012)

Super!
Danke für die Antwort!!Jetzt brauch ich nur noch die Anzugsdrehmomente.
Viele Grüße, Mecki!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhfr95 (5. Mai 2012)

Hei liebes Bergamont Support Team,

ich habe einen Marzocchi Roco TsT Air 215,5 EBL 2011 Dämpfer erworben und möchte wissen ,ob ich neue Dämpferbuchsen bräuchte, um Ihn in mein Bergamont Big Air 6.1 einbauen zu können.

Ich danke euch schon vorab,

dhfr95.


----------



## bergamont (6. Mai 2012)

@CRISKAD
Bzgl. der Bowdenzüge und der Bremsscheiben werde ich Deine Kritik gerne an unser Produktmanagement weiterleiten. Bowdenzüge können aber doch auch schnell und problemlos neu verlegt werden.
Was die Garantie betrifft, so denke ich nicht dass hier irgendwas verfällt, so lange der Umbau von einem Fachhändler vorgenommen wird ist alles gut und die Garantie läuft ganz normal weiter (verlängert sich aber auch nicht). Denke da liegt einfach ein Missverständnis vor.

@Mecki
Drehmomente habe ich gerade nicht parat, da ich unterwegs bin aber einfach die Bolzen mit Schraubensicherung eindrehen und gefühlvoll fest anziehen (schätz das werden um die 15Nm sein). Dann idealerweise über Nacht ruhen lassen, damit die Schraubensicherung anziehen kann und danach auch nicht mehr nachziehen, außer es hat sich wirklich etwas gelöst, sonst "bricht" die Schraubensicherung wieder auf und hat keine Wirkung mehr.

@dhfr95
Nutze mal die Suchfunktion hier im Bergamont Forum oder schau unser Fotoalbum durch, da ist eine Tabelle mit allen Buchsenmaßen für die Big Air Modelle hinterlegt.


----------



## basti138 (6. Mai 2012)

Jetzt hab ich doch mal dierekt auch ne Frage...

Habe ein Threesome 2008 mit der Magura Louise
Hinten schleicht sich zeitweilen immer ein Bremsvibrieren ein.
Gibts da von seiten Bergamont ne Belags/Scheiben Empfehlung?
Die Bremse bleib, die ist super.

Jetzt hatte ich zwei jahre Ruhe und es fängt wieder an.
Habe auf der letzten Tour die Scheibe mit dem kleinen Schmirgelpapier aus dem TipTop Flickset abgezogen und es war weg 


*Peace! und schönen Sonntag!
*


----------



## Mecki (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo Bergamont!

Vielen Dank erstmal für den super Support- auch am Wochenende und teilweise sogar an Feiertagen!!!!

Habe die Lager nachgezogen mit 15Nm, hat nach Demontage der Hammerschmitt gut funktioniert!
Nachdem ich das ganze System jetzt testen konnte, hat sich herausgestellt, dass die Lager am Rahmen nach dem Anziehen der Schrauben kein Spiel mehr haben, sondern dass das Gewackel von der Hinterradnabe kommt.
Gibt es hierfür auch die Bezeichnungen für die Lager der Hinterradnabe bzw. macht es überhaupt Sinn die Lager zu tauschen oder ist eine neue Nabe fällig?Könnte ich auch eine Nabe eines anderen Herstellers nehmen z.B. Dt, oder brauche ich dafür irgendwelche Adapter?
Da ich das Rad (Big Air 9.9 classic Line 2010)erst vor einem Jahr neu gekauft habe, ist da noch Garantie drauf?

Danke und viele Grüße,
Mecki


----------



## alet08 (9. Mai 2012)

32hebauf schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand die genauen Bezeichnungen aller Lager vom Threesome 6.8 nennen?
> Würde gerne mal alles durchtauschen. Also die hinten an der Schwinge, die unteren neben der Kurbel und die 2 pro Seite für den X-Link.
> Die Dämpferbuchsen sind schon neu.
> Hinten sind es ja diese Kunstoff/TEflonteile, vorne teilweise auch.
> ...



Das scheint irgendwie untergegangen zu sein... :-D oder bin ich blind?

Ich müsste das Lager der Hauptschwinge tauschen, da das Radl ein Geburtstaggeschenk werden soll, so als Einsteigerradl 

Danke, Alex


----------



## leobiker16 (9. Mai 2012)

Hi Bergamont Team, 

kurze Frage möchte gerne mein Big Air mehr auf slopestyle trimmen. 
Kann ich den Federweg reduzieren ohne den zu arg zu gefährden sprich "Rahmenbruch" ? 

Danke und Liebe Grüße 

Leonard


----------



## xardas87 (15. Mai 2012)

Ich benötige auch mal eure Unterstützung:

Ich hoffe die Frage ist nicht ganz so dämlich....aber..

In einen Bergamont Straitline Team 2010 Rahmen, wie groß muss da die Federgabel vom Federweg her sein? Die Boxxer ist mir zu heftig. Ich dachte an eine Lyrik mit 170mm. Mach ich mir damit die Geometrie kaputt?

lg Jan


----------



## cizeta (15. Mai 2012)

wofür in einem dh rahmen eine 170er lyrik 

ja die geo geht damit kaputt 

der rahmen ist nicht für die belastungen ausgelegt

es sieht dazu noch dämlich aus 

und macht keinen sinn


----------



## bergamont (15. Mai 2012)

@32hebauf & alet08
Ist nicht untergegangen, muss da selbst noch Infos einholen bzw. nachsehen. Wenn es ganz eilig ist, einfach ausbauen und zum Stahlwarenhandel gehen, das sind Standardgrößen und meist auf Lager.

@leobiker16
Die Frage ist so nicht zu beantworten, weniger Federweg bedeutet ja nicht automatisch eine Mehrbelastung für den Rahmen. Problematisch ist das Ganze, da Du einen anderen, kürzeren Dämpfer brauchen würdest und dies bedeutet wiederum, dass nicht gewährleistet ist, dass der Hinterbau damit auch korrekt arbeitet. Einmal von der Kinematik her, aber auch von der Freigängigkeit kann es Probleme geben. Von Herstellerseite kann ich da nur abraten, da wir hier weder Funktion noch Haltbarkeit gewährleisten können wenn die Rahmen mit anderen Bauteilen bestückt werden, als in den vorgesehenen Abmessungen.

@xardas87
Ganz grundsätzlich gilt das Gleiche, was ich im Absatz oben drüber geschrieben habe. Die Frage bei Dir ist aber vielmehr warum die Boxxer "zu heftig" sein soll bzw. was genau Du damit meinst?
Baust Du eine kürzere Gabel ein, dann wird der Lenkwinkel steiler, das Rad also etwas lebendiger/agiler/nervöser. Willst Du das erreichen oder etwas anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShaundasSchaf (15. Mai 2012)

hallo bergamont team... ich hb da eine disskusionm it einem Kumpel.. und zwar geht es draum welche Folgen hat der einbau einer Doppelbrückengabel von mir aus Boxxer in ein Big Air ? kannst mir da mal was genaueres zusagen ich weis das die garantie dann verfällt... Aber wie wirkt sich das im technischen Bereich aus ?


----------



## Last1 (21. Mai 2012)

Moin , ich hätte mal gerne gewusst welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze am Big Air 6.1 2011 hat . Danke


----------



## bergamont (22. Mai 2012)

@ShaundasSchaf
Eine Doppelbrückengabel leitet Kräfte ein wenig anders in den Steuerkopfbereich eines Rahmens als ein normale Gabel mit einer Brücke. Das ist aber nicht der Hauptgrund warum wir vom Einbau einer solchen Gabel bei der Big Air Serie abraten. Das hat vielmehr den Grund, dass zum Einen eine Doppelbrücke in einem Freerider wenig Sinn macht, da der Lenkeinschlag zu stark begrenzt wird und zum Zweiten, dass sich dadurch der Einsatzbereich hin zum DH verschiebt. Dafür ist der Rahmen zwar von den Belastungen her ausgelegt aber nicht von Geometrie und Ausstattung. Wir möchten, dass unsere Kunden immer ein optimales Fahrerlebnis haben und dazu gehört ein Bike, dass optimal auf den Einsatzzweck abgestimmt ist. Ein Big Air mit Doppelbrücke erfüllt das aber, unserer Einschätzung nach, weder im Freeride noch DH Bereich, da es immer eine Kompromislösung ist.
Dann kommt noch die Geometrieveränderung zum Tragen: Baut man eine längere Gabel ein, ändert sich der Lenkwinkel und damit eine der grundlegenden Fahreigenschaften. Hier wird häufig das Argument geführt, dass ja viele SingleCrown Gabeln mit 180mm fast die gleiche Einbauhöhe wie eine Doppelbrücke haben. Das ist zwar richtig, was jedoch vernachlässigt wird ist, dass das nur im statischen Bereich gilt - also ohne Fahrer. Sitzt der Fahrer auf dem Bike wird durch den größeren Federweg und bei prozentual gleichem Sag die Gabel im dynamischen Bereich länger - und damit der Lenkwinkel flacher.
Zuletzt sei noch gesagt, dass die Gründe sich eine Doppelbrücke ins Big Air zu schrauben meist entweder der Wunsch nach "brachialerer" Optik, mehr Stabilität oder besserem Durchschlagschutz sind. Dazu sei gesagt, dass die Optik natürlich nicht der Perfomance eines Bikes voran steht, eine gute SingleCrown heute genauso stabil ist wie eine DualCrown und auch ein besserer Durchschlagschutz oder besseres Ansprechverhalten bekommt man mit einer 180mm SingleCrown genauso gut hin.

@Last1
Die Stütze hat 30,9mm Durchmesser


----------



## bergamont (22. Mai 2012)

Hier fehlten noch irgendwo die Lagergrößen vom Threesome 6.8

Hauptschwingenlager = 61903 2RS
X-Link = 61801 2RS


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (22. Mai 2012)

Eine kurze Frage: Wie und in welchen Abständen sollten die Lager am Hinterbau des Contrail 6.0 kontrolliert sowie geschmiert bzw. gefettet werden?


----------



## MrSpock (22. Mai 2012)

hi Bergamont,

habt ihr in eurem support gerade ein threesome 8.9 ( mit der Rahmennummer D87A04405 ) mit gebrochener rechter Kettenstrebe stehen an dem die teile an einen neuen Rahmen geschraubt werden sollen? Wenn ja, wie lange dauert es bis das erledigt wird?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skinny Norris (23. Mai 2012)

Moin moin,

zunächst mal finde ich es klasse daß ihr hier so direkt mit den Kunden in Kontakt tretet und alle Fragen zeitnah beantwortet werden

Meine Frage: Gibt es eigentlich bei euch in der Schanze einen Showroom oder ne Halle wo man sich alle Modelle ansehen kann? Oder sind da nur Büros?
Falls das nicht geht wäre das doch mal ne Überlegung wert zumindest für HH oder? Die Händler haben ja meistens nur einige wenige Bikes im Laden.

Viele Grüße,

Skinny Norris


----------



## Funizza (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo Bergamont Team 

Habe ein big air g9 von 2008
und habe jetzt einen getríebe schaden der sich damit bermerkbar macht das alle gänge springen bräuchte DRINGEND hilfe was ich machen kann.
vielen Dank Bernd


----------



## bergamont (23. Mai 2012)

@Rosinantenfahrt
Ich antworte hier mal etwas allgemeiner. Das gilt also nicht nur für Dein Modell, sondern für fast jedes Fully auf dem Markt:
Bei unseren Hinterbauten sind ausschließlich Industrielager bzw. bei neueren Modellen im Bereich des hinteren Drehpunktes IGUS Gleitlager verbaut. Beides ist wartungsfrei, erfordert also kein regelmäßiges schmieren. Die Industrielager haben eine Fettpackung im inneren, die Gleitlager sind selbstschmierend.
Den Hinterbau kontrolliert man am besten, in dem man den Dämpfer und das Hinterrad ausbaut und dann den Hinterbau auf und ab bewegt. Ein leichter Wiederstand darf spürbar sein, es sollte aber weder haken, noch Spiel vorhanden sein. Diese Prüfung kann man nach Bedarf oder einmal im Jahr durchführen. Was keinen Sinn macht, ist auf Verdacht den Hinterbau zu demontieren und die Lager einzeln per Hand zu prüfen. Die Industrielager laufen bereits nach kurzer Zeit etwas rau, da sie nicht optimal und auch nur auf einem bestimmten Drehwinkel belastet werden (Daher wird es in Zukunft auch an immer mehr Stellen Gleitlager geben). Im Betrieb ist das weder spürbar noch technisch relevant, da ist hier die o.g. Prüfung absolut ausreichend.
Eine schnelle Prüfung, die man vor jeder Fahrt durchführen kann, ist das Rad einfach am Sattel leicht anzuheben. Ist ein Lager oder eine Dämpferbuchse verschlissen, bzw. hat ein Bolzen Spiel bekommen, ist dort Spiel spürbar und dann heißt es den defekten Lagerpunkt ausmachen.

@MrSpock
Bitte gebe mir mal per PM durch über welchen Händler das läuft, über die angegebene Rahmennummer können wir (noch) keinen Vorgang finden.

@Skinny Norris
Wir haben bei uns leider keinen Show-Room, da unsere Messebikes die Saison über die ganze Zeit unterwegs auf Veranstaltungen, wie z.B. in Winterberg oder Willingen oder auch bei Händler-Events sind. Damit decken wir deutlich mehr ab, als wenn wir nur in Hamburg eine Ausstellung hätten. Hinzu kommt, dass eine Auswahl unserer Bikes auf den Events auch getestet werden kann.

@Funizza
Bitte setze Dich mit Deinem Händler in Verbindung, hier muss unser Service genau sehen was Sache ist, da Ersatzteile für die Getriebebikes nach der Einstellung des Programms durch Suntour leider Mangelware sind. Wenn Du mir vorab Deinen Händler per PM schickst, dann kann ich unsere Jungs im Service schon mal vorwarnen.


----------



## MrSpock (23. Mai 2012)

@Bergamont

Hat sich erledigt, Bike ist beim Händler angekommen. Aber trotzdem Danke


----------



## Funizza (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo bergamont team mein Vertragshändler ist wohl nicht mehr .....Bike+Run Jörg und Angelika Teske  Siegburg, Luisenstrasse....wüsste gerne eine neue adresse in der nähe Aachen.... 
Gruss


----------



## Funizza (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo Bergamont Team....mein Vertragshändler BIKE + RUN Siegburg, Luisenstr. gibt es wohl nicht mehr und wir haben schon bei Bergamont und suntours angerufen. Leider ist kein Händler so einfach bereit....:ist zuviel arbeit ......


----------



## bergamont (24. Mai 2012)

@Funizza
Ich kläre das mit unserem Service ab und gebe Bescheid. Händler haben wir in der Gegend auch einige, das sollte nicht das Problem sein.


----------



## Funizza (24. Mai 2012)

Das würde mich freuen !   Gruss


----------



## bergamont (25. Mai 2012)

@Funizza
Habe mit unserem Service gesprochen, Getriebe hätten wir noch da. Zwecks Abwicklung bitte an einen Bergamont-Händler in Deiner Nähe wenden (Rechnung nicht vergessen). Link zur Händlersuche siehe Signatur. Dass da keiner bereit zu sein soll, ist eher unwahrscheinlich, da die Händler von uns die Abwicklung vergütet bekommen.


----------



## bikervald62 (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen
ich habe seit 3 Wochen ein Bergamont Revox 9.2. Seit ca. 1 Woche pfeift meine Formula RX Hinterradbremse während des Fahrens (der "gemeine Bremsbackenpfeifer" ). Ich habe die Bremsbeläge bereits gegen organische Beläge (original) getauscht. Leider pfeift der Vogel immer noch. Gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten, die ich versuchen könnte. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.

bikervald62


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (27. Mai 2012)

@bikervald62
Pfeit es nur beim Bremsen oder dauernd? Wenn es nur beim Bremsen pfeigt, ist die Liste fast endlos - das ist ja so ein Klassiker bei Scheibenbremsen und hier im Forum auch in epischer Breite diskutiert.

Speziell auf den Revox Rahmen bezogen gäbe es auch nichts, was ich hier empfehlen könnte bzw. bekannt wäre - außer das Carbon Rahmen im allgemeinen oft ein guter Resonnanzkörper sind. Also einfach mal die Klassiker wie Ausrichten des Bremssattels, Scheiben Rundlauf, Beläge/Scheibe einbremsen/anschleifen, etc. probieren.
Wenn es vorne ruhig und hinten laut ist, tippe ich auf zu wenig Gewicht auf dem Hinterrad beim Einbremsen, wahrscheinlich hat sich die Reibkohle nicht ordentlich gebildet. Mal Beläge ausbauen und schauen, ob sie verglast sind.


----------



## bikervald62 (28. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Ja die Bremse pfeift während des Fahrens. Aber nur in einem gewissen Geschwindigkeitsbereich. Ich habe den Bremssattel neu ausgerichtet, und einen anderen Schnellspanner genommen. Es ist minim besser geworden, aber noch nicht weg. Habe noch die Bremsbeläge abgeschmirgelt (240) und werde es morgen nochmals probieren.

bikervald62


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (28. Mai 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Rosinantenfahrt
> Bei unseren Hinterbauten sind ausschließlich Industrielager bzw. bei neueren Modellen im Bereich des hinteren Drehpunktes IGUS Gleitlager verbaut. Beides ist wartungsfrei, erfordert also kein regelmäßiges schmieren. Die Industrielager haben eine Fettpackung im inneren, die Gleitlager sind selbstschmierend.
> Den Hinterbau kontrolliert man am besten, in dem man den Dämpfer und das Hinterrad ausbaut und dann den Hinterbau auf und ab bewegt. Ein leichter Wiederstand darf spürbar sein, es sollte aber weder haken, noch Spiel vorhanden sein. Diese Prüfung kann man nach Bedarf oder einmal im Jahr durchführen. Was keinen Sinn macht, ist auf Verdacht den Hinterbau zu demontieren und die Lager einzeln per Hand zu prüfen. Die Industrielager laufen bereits nach kurzer Zeit etwas rau, da sie nicht optimal und auch nur auf einem bestimmten Drehwinkel belastet werden (Daher wird es in Zukunft auch an immer mehr Stellen Gleitlager geben). Im Betrieb ist das weder spürbar noch technisch relevant, da ist hier die o.g. Prüfung absolut ausreichend.
> Eine schnelle Prüfung, die man vor jeder Fahrt durchführen kann, ist das Rad einfach am Sattel leicht anzuheben. Ist ein Lager oder eine Dämpferbuchse verschlissen, bzw. hat ein Bolzen Spiel bekommen, ist dort Spiel spürbar und dann heißt es den defekten Lagerpunkt ausmachen.


 
Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort! Da die Lager keinerlei übermäßiges Spiel aufweisen, habe ich das getan, was man wohl nicht tun soll, mir aber zur Ursachenforschung des Hinterbauknarzens sinnvoll vorkommt: Ein wenig Federgabeldeo von RockShox von außen an die Lager. Und: Knarzen weg! Jetzt die Frage: Glücklich weiterfahren und ggf. wiederholen, oder wg. drohender Auswaschung des Fettpaktes in den Lagern diese neu fetten lassen?


----------



## Mecki (31. Mai 2012)

Hallo Bergamont!
Hättest Du mir noch die Bezeichnungen der Lager in meiner Tattoo FR Hinterradnabe mit 12mm (2010 er Modell)Steckachse?
Vielen Dank Mecki


----------



## bergamont (7. Juni 2012)

@Rosinantenfahrt
einmal überduschen mit Deo werden die Lager wohl aushalten, man soll so was halt nicht regelmäßig machen.

@Mecki
war die letzten Wochen unterwegs und nicht im Lager, wenn es schnell gehen soll einfach den Konus an der Scheibenbremsseite abschrauben und die Lagerbezeichnung ablesen. Ansonsten kann ich da im Laufe der nächsten Woche nachschauen.


----------



## Mecki (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo Bergamont!
Wenn Du mir die Lagerbezeichnungen für die Nabe  noch raussuchen könntest, wäre das super!
Da ich jetzt gerade Urlaub habe, bin ich endlich mal zum Auseinandernehmen meines Hinterbaus bei meinem BIG AIR 9.9 classic Line 2010 gekommen, da das gewackel irgendwie nicht aufgehört hat.Ich habe das Hauptschwingenlager als Fehlerquelle erkannt und dort die Lager ausgetauscht.Da sich nix gebessert hat, habe ich es mit einer Unterlegscheibe zwischen Schraube und Lager versucht(war original keine vorhanden und die Schraube war bis zum Anschlag reingedreht)und dann würde es funktionieren.
Jetzt also noch zwei Fragen:
Gehört da eine Unterlegscheibe hin?(siehe Anhang)
Die Lager des Hauptschwingenlagers haben im Gegensatz zu den anderen Lagern keinen Anschlag, d.h. ich könnte sie von beiden Seiten in die Lageraufnahme drücken,d.h. wiederum, dass die Position der Schwinge hinten nicht definiert ist-ich könnte sie um ein paar Millimeter nach links oder rechts verschieben(siehe Anhang)....versteh ich da was nicht richtig?
Der Grund, warum ich hier so Zeugs frage ist einfach der, dass mein Händler gerade Wartezeiten von mindestens zwei Wochen hat und ich handwerklich nicht ganz ungeschickt bin, ausserdem bekomme ich einen kompletten Lagersatz im Netz für ca 60 beim Händler zahle ich da um einiges mehr.Ausserdem machts Spass wenn man selber am Bike rumschraubt-habe da allerdings auch schon viel Lehrgeld gezahlt.....
Danke und viele Grüße,
Mecki


----------



## Budda88 (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

hat Bergamont direkt vll. Gabelkonus (Mehrzahl ) Ihrer Fahrradmodelle auf Lager?
Ich brauche einen Gabelkonus für das Contrail 9.9 und finde nirgends was dazu, letzte Instanz wäre dann direkt Syntace anzuschreiben.

Würde vll. einer der folgenden passen?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p10737_Gabelkonus-H6029-.html
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p10771_Gabelkonus-H6043-.html

Danke & Gruß
Budda


----------



## Mecki (14. Juni 2012)

Mit U Scheibe hats "funktioniert"-Hinterbau hat kein Spiel mehr und geht aber leicht.Ob das aber im Sinne des Erfinders ist weiss ich nicht....
Viele Grüße Mecki


----------



## bergamont (14. Juni 2012)

@Mecki
Die Distanzscheiben zwischen Hauptrahmen und den Lagern sind aber drin - oder? Sonst wäre da meines Wissens keine U-Scheibe nötig.

@Budda88
Konus einzeln haben wir glaube nicht, wenn nur ganze Steuersätze - ist übrigens ein Syncros und nicht Syntace gewesen. Ob das FSA Zeug passt, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, es sein denn die hätten den Steuersatz ursprünglich mal produziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Budda88 (14. Juni 2012)

Was kostet dann so ein kompletter Steuersatz von euch?

Gruß


----------



## Mecki (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo Bergamont!
Da waren nie Distanzscheiben drin-die wären mir aufgefallen!Das erklärt auch das Wackeln-das war eigentlich von Anfang an-habe nur immer gedacht das kommt vom Hinterrad.Kannst Du  mir die genaue Bezeichnung der Distanzscheiben oder eine Bestellnummer bei Euch geben, dann würde ich sie gleich über den Händler bestellen!
Viele Grüße Mecki!


----------



## bergamont (14. Juni 2012)

@Budda88
Das müsstest Du bitte über einen Händler anfragen, da wir als Hersteller nicht direkt an Endverbraucher verkaufen.

@Mecki
Bestellnummer hab ich keine für die Teile, kann Dein Händler aber einfach über unseren Service beziehen. Hast Du den Rahmen neu oder gebraucht gekauft? Wenn neu und es von Anfang an gewackelt hat, warum nicht reklamiert?


----------



## Mecki (14. Juni 2012)

Hi Bergamont!
Habe das Rad komplett im März 2011 neu gekauft.Und ich habe halt gedacht das kommt von der HR Nabe....und die Wartezeit von teilweise über zwei Wochen für einen Werkstatttermin,dann die Reparaturzeit-das Rad ist dann halt lange weg und jetzt ist Bikezeit.Habe alles an einem Nachmittag gewechselt, davor die Lager im Netz bestellt,war kein Problem....aber klar, hätte ich reklamieren sollen.
Aber vielen Dank für die Hilfe!!!!!!
Viele Grüßde Mecki


----------



## Patrick159 (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo Bergamont, 

Wie sieht es aus bekommt man das decal kit für die boxxer in blau auch einzeln ?
r2c2 oder wc ?

Gruß patrick


----------



## T.Theis (17. Juni 2012)

Hey,
Kann es sein das eventuell bei einer ganzen Serie Big Air 9.9 diese Distanzscheiben am Hauptlager des Hinterbaus vergessen wurden? 
Bei meinem sind hier keine Scheiben vorhanden und der Vorbesitzer sagte zu mir, er habe da nie etwas daran gemacht. 
Hinterbau hat leichtes Spiel, dachte immer gut, da ist halt der Bolzen im Rahmen ausgeschlagen. Aber wenn die Ganze Verbindung zwischen Schwingenlagern und Hauptrahmen eigentlich unter Spannung montiert werden sollte, macht dies ja wieder Sinn und würde das Spiel eliminieren.

@BGM Support,
hättet ihr die Abmessungen der Distanzscheiben parat? Könnte diese auf der Arbeit nachfertigen lassen.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick159 (17. Juni 2012)

Nein das mit denn Scheiben meine ich so das vom Werk sind ja 157 mm Einbaubreite und wenn man 150 fahren will das bei denn meisten der fall ist dann kann man einfach 2 Scheiben beipacken mit je 3.5 mm stärke kann sein das deine Lager ausgeschlagen sind nach mal dein Hinterrad raus in Steck die achso komplett durch wenn sich die dann
Bewegt und du Spiel merkst haben die Lager ein weg dann musst du sie tauschen oder tauschen lass wenn du das nicht kannst


----------



## T.Theis (17. Juni 2012)

Hey,
da reden wir aneinander vorbei. Ich meinte das Problem von Mecki mit Spiel im Hauptlager zwischen Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## bergamont (18. Juni 2012)

@Mecki & T.Theis
Kommando zurück wegen der Distanzscheiben. Beim Big Air Classicline gibt's die Dinger nicht - mein Fehler.
Habe eben noch mal mit unserer Serviceabteilung gesprochen, es gibt zwei verschiedene Achsen für das Hauptlager, einer ist einen Hauch länger und für diese gibt es Bolzen, die eine Abdeckung integriert haben. Diese Teile kann Euer Händler über unseren Service bekommen und damit sollte das Spiel beseitigt werden können - gleicher Effekt wie die U-Scheibe von Mecki. 

@Patrick159
Leider nicht, aber die Decals müssten über SRAM zu beziehen sein.


----------



## bigairbiker (20. Juni 2012)

Ich hab eine Frage:
Welche Einbaulänge hat der Dämpfer bei einem Big Air 6.0 von 2010?
Schon mal danke im voraus


----------



## ShaundasSchaf (24. Juni 2012)

HAllo ich hab mal ne frage Zu dem aktuellen WErt eines Bergamont Big Air 2010 LTD. Is ein Jahr gefahren und hat Ja gebrauchsspuren wie Ã¼blich ..  Ich persÃ¶nlich siedel es Noch bei 1.500 â¬ an


----------



## kneesliding (25. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ich habe mir einen 2012 Big Air 9.2 gekauft 

Möchte es aber auf 2-Fach umbauen.

Könnt ihr mir sagen was Passt?

Wurde gern wenn es Geht Shimano Saint einbauen.

Danke und gruß

Pete


----------



## bergamont (26. Juni 2012)

@bigairbiker
guck mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8216327&postcount=9

@ShaundasSchaf
Dazu kann ich ehrlich gesagt keine vernünftige Antwort geben. Es gibt keine wirklichen Richtlinien um einen Marktwert zu bestimmen - also wieviel man wirklich noch beim Verkauf für sein gebrauchtes Bike bekommt.

@kneesliding
Schau Dir mal unser BigAir 7.2 an, das ist 2-fach aufgebaut: http://www.bergamont.de/Bike.aspx?bikID=46201.
Wenn Du einen Shimano Umwerfer verbaust musst Du halt dran denken, dass Du dann eine Schalthebel SRAM und einen Shimano hast.
Alternativ könntest Du auch eine Hammerschmidt verbauen, passt da auch super ran.


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juni 2012)

Moin.
Ich hätte da mal ein Frage.
Welche Rahmengröße ist beim BigAir 7.2 zu empfehlen,bei einer Körpergröße von knapp 1,80m und einer Schrittlänge von ca. 86cm ?


----------



## kneesliding (26. Juni 2012)

Danke 

An der Hammerschmidt habe ich auch gedacht.

Wurde auch der AM Version auch passen?

Gruß

kneesliding


----------



## kneesliding (26. Juni 2012)

Bloody hell!

Gerade gesehen was der umbau auf Hammerschmidt kosten wurde!!!

Allein die Teile kosten etwa 600!
Für das Geld kann ich auf Shimano Saint umbauen, Bremsen und alles inklusiv!!

kneesliding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Littlestumpi (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

ich habe ein Bergamont BigAir 9.8!
leider ist die Schwinge 2 mal gerissen... (war vor 4 wochen noch nicht)

da durch das flexen des Rahmens der Reifen immer wieder geschliffen hat ist an einer Rissstelle der Lack schon ab! Der andere Riss ist oberhalb vom Lager...

Bekommt man dafür noch neue Schwingen?

mfg Tobias


----------



## kneesliding (26. Juni 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> @kneesliding
> Schau Dir mal unser BigAir 7.2 an, das ist 2-fach aufgebaut: http://www.bergamont.de/Bike.aspx?bikID=46201.
> Wenn Du einen Shimano Umwerfer verbaust musst Du halt dran denken, dass Du dann eine Schalthebel SRAM und einen Shimano hast.
> Alternativ könntest Du auch eine Hammerschmidt verbauen, passt da auch super ran.



Hi,

kannst du mir sagen welche Innenlager ich für den umbau auf Hammerschmidt brauche?

Danke


----------



## Smutjes (26. Juni 2012)

Hi,

kann mir jemand bitte sagen, wo ich die aktuellen Bergamont Trikots kaufen kann?


----------



## Mecki (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo Bergamont!

Die "Distanzscheiben" die Du geschildert hattest, hatte mein Händler leider schon bestellt als Du geschrieben hattest, dass es doch eine längere Achse sein muß-gekommen ist ein Hauptlager von einem Enduro(Bild 2)...das passt mal in keiner Weise...Auf Bild 1 ist das Lager /dieAchse zu sehen, die montiert war und die ich mit Hilfe einer U-Scheibe wieder funktionsfähig gemacht habe-siehe mein vorheriger Beitrag.Auf Bild 3 und 7 ist die neue Achse die Ihr geschickt habt zu sehen. Das würde irgendwie funktionieren, wenn wenigstens an einem Lagersitz der Hinterbauschwinge eine Abkantung vorhanden wäre die die Position wenigstens eines Lagers positionieren würde (Bild 4 und 5), so wie das am Lager am Ausfallende der Fall ist(Bild 6). Wenn ich den Hinterbau mit der neuen Achse zusammenbaue, zieht es eine Aussenscheibe (Bild 7) komplett an die Schwinge, sodass das Lager nicht mehr frei läuft, da die Scheibe an zwei Stellen aufliegt.Wie soll dieses System funktionieren wenn ich nicht wenigstens für ein Lager einen definierten Sitz habe???Ist die Hinterbauschwinge fehlerhaft?
Ich werde versuchen den Hinterbau wieder so zusammenzubauen, dass es mit "meiner" U-scheiben konstruktion funktioniert-das kann aber eigentlich nicht Sinn der Sache sein....
Ich habe keine Lust das alles über das Forum zu klären,aber bei PNs kann ich keine Bilder anhängen.Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir so eine Lösung hinbekommen,
Viele Grüße Mecki!


----------



## Mecki (26. Juni 2012)

Hier noch Bild 3 und 7.


----------



## bergamont (27. Juni 2012)

@kneesliding
Du brauchst ein Hammerschmidt Tretlager mit 83mm Einbaubreite. Ob Du AM oder FR nimmst, ist egal. Die FR ist halt etwas steifer/stabiler.

@Littlestumpi
Normalerweise schleift da nichts am Rahmen, sind da mal breitere Reifen drauf gekommen? Bitte den Rahmen über einen Händler reklamieren, da muss unser Service prüfen was die Ursache ist und ob nur die Schwinge oder der Rahmen getauscht werden muss.
Wenn Du Erstbesitzer bist, hast Du ja noch Garantie, ansonsten gibt es ja auch noch das Crash-Replacement.

@Smutjes
Aktuell sieht es leider ziemlich mau mit Bekleidung aus. Ob und was in Zukunft verfügbar sein wird kann ich aktuell nicht sagen.
Wir wissen aber, dass hier Bedarf ist und möchten diesen in Zukunft auch gerne befriedigen.

@Mecki
Die Schwinge ist in Ordnung, der Sitz des Hauptlagers ist hier durchgängig und hat keinen Anschlag für die Lager - diese müssen auch mit Loctite eingeklebt werden.
Mit der Enduro-Achse wird das so wohl nicht funktionieren, ich fürchte wir müssen uns den Rahmen mal hier vor Ort anschauen, auch wenn das Wartezeit bedeutet.
Ansonsten könnte eine Lösung sein, die originale Achse um ein paar Zehntel mm abzudrehen, damit genug Vorspannung aufgebaut werden kann - also den gleichen Effekt wie mit der U-Scheibe zu erzielen.


----------



## Schleichi (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo, liebes Bergamont - Team,
ich habe seit ein paar Tagen ein neues Bergamont Revox 5.2 und schon einige kleine Änderungen vorgenommen (muss sein *grins*). Außerdem möchte ich eine Carbon-Starrgabel einbauen. Ich kann mich noch nicht so recht entscheiden zwischen einer DT Swiss XRR 470 und einer NINER 29er Carbongabel...
Hat das Revox (mit Federgabel Rock shox Recon silver ausgestattet, Bremssch.-Aufn. Postmount) einen "semi-integrierten" steuersatz? Was muss ich beachten beim Gabelwechsel? Passt der original Steuersatz dann noch? Was bedeutet "A-Head" und "tapered"?
Sorry, viele Fragen.....
Lieben Gruß!!


----------



## bergamont (27. Juni 2012)

@Schleichi

Am besten beliest Du Dich mal hier: http://bicycleheadsets.com/uploads/S.H.I.S_doku_20101216.pdf dort wird das S.H.I.S erklärt. Dahinter verbergen sich sämtliche Steuersatzvarianten. Sowohl Rahmen- wie Gabelseitig.
Auf den ersten Blick sieht es kompliziert aus, ist aber eigentlich sehr einfach.

Das Revox 5.2 hat einen Semi-Integrierten 1 1/8" Steuersatz (ZS44/28.6 | ZS44/30). Bei einer 1 1/8" Gabel wird dieser also passen, eine tapered Gabel passt nicht.


----------



## Schleichi (27. Juni 2012)

Supi, vielen Dank!! Damit komm' ich erstmal weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (27. Juni 2012)

Hi Bergamont support!!

Danke für die Hilfe 

Beim Hammerschmidt, muss was "gefrässt" werden von den einbau?
Oder ist es einfach nur alten Innenlager ausbauen, Hammerschmidt Innenlager einbauen?

Gruß


----------



## hnx (27. Juni 2012)

Hi,
es geht um den Big Air 9.2 Rahmen.

Welches Drehmoment wird für die Schrauben an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme empfohlen?
Welche Nuß/Maulschlüssel wird für die untere Dämpferaufnahme benötigt?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Littlestumpi (29. Juni 2012)

@Bergamont:

Reifen bin ich maximal bis 2,5" gefahren... da war links und rechts noch luft

hab mal ne mail mit bildern an "[email protected]" geschrieben, da mein Händler aktuell Urlaub hat 

mfg  Tobias


----------



## bergamont (29. Juni 2012)

@kneesliding
Ist zwar schön wenn es gemacht ist, aber auch nicht unbedingt nötig. Wenn das Werkzeug am Start ist, würde ich einmal überfräsen, andernfalls würden wir das auch machen wenn wir den Rahmen geliefert bekommen, das ist aber mit Wartezeit verbunden.

@hnx
Schlüsselweite ist 21mm, alternativ guter verstellbarer Maulschlüssel. Drehmoment für den M6 Bolzen oben sind 10Nm - kann auch etwas mehr werden, darf halt kein Spiel mehr in der Aufnahme haben.

@Littlestumpi
Die Breite in Zoll wird ja von jedem Hersteller anders intepretiert, der Reifen braucht 5mm zu jeder Seite damit genug Luft für Dreck und Schlamm ist. Bilder helfen da so nicht wirklich, in dem Fall muss der Rahmen eh zu uns, damit wir prüfen können was zu machen ist.


----------



## Littlestumpi (1. Juli 2012)

jop hinschicken würd ich ihn auf jeden fall!

aber ne Antwort auf die mail wäre nicht schlecht 

mfg tobias


----------



## Mecki (1. Juli 2012)

Hi Bergamont!
Danke für die Informationen!
Wenn die Lageraufnahmen von Euch so gewollt sind, besteht kein Grund den Rahmen anzuschauen.Habe die Lager nochmal ausgebaut und mit Loctite fixiert.Zusätzlich habe ich mir eine U-Scheibe passend abdrehen lassen.Funktioniert.
Viele grüße Mecki!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leobiker16 (1. Juli 2012)

Servus Liebes Team , 

nochmal eine ganz kurze Frage ich fahr nen Big Air Rahmen von 2010 würde gerne ne Hydraulische Sattelstütze reinhauen hab eben jedoch die alte sdg stütze rausgenommen, welche ein Maß von 30.4 mm besitzt, mir eher unbekannt ist das von Werk aus so oder kann eine 309 mm verbaut werden ? 

Liebe Grüße und Danke für all die beantworteten fragen hier im Forum


----------



## bergamont (2. Juli 2012)

@leobiker16
Das Sattelstützmaß ist bei den "älteren" Big Air Rahmen 30,4mm - da passt leider keine 30,9mm Stütze.
Einzige Möglichkeit wäre eine Stüzte mit 27,2mm in Verbindung mit einer entsprechenden Reduzierhülse (z.B. Use) zu verwenden.


----------



## bigairbiker (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo Bergamont Team,
Ich habe eine frage:
ich fahre ein big air 6.0 aus 2010
wäre es schlimm wenn ich einen dämpfer mit einer etwas geringeren einbaulänge nehmen würde, ich spiele mit dem gedanken es als slopestyler zu benutzen.
Und welchen Dämpfer nimmt mann da am besten?
Und welche Gabel könntet ihr mir empfehlen sowohl fürs freeeriden und eine zum slopestylen.


----------



## leobiker16 (2. Juli 2012)

Schau mal weiter oben lass es same idea....


----------



## miketh (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebes Bergamont Team,
Ich habe eine frage betreffend meinem contrail 9.2. 
Das Bike habe ich vor 2 Wochen erworben und ansich ist es das perfekte bike, wenn da nicht immer dieses quitschen/knacksen (ungutes geräusch einfach) wäre sobald seitenkräfte auftreten beim bergauf fahren.
Beispiel: Ich fahre in eine Kurve/oder aus der Kurve heraus und in der Gegend des Dämpfers kommt immer dieses Geräusche (klingt ähnlich wenn man einen nicht ganz verschraubten Sitz bewegt). Habe inzwischen alle Gelenke schmieren lassen und auch beispielsweise sogar die gewinde der pedale nachgefettet. aber dieses störende geräusch tritt immer wieder auf.

kann hier ein gelenk des hinterbaus zu hart verschraubt sein oder sind das sogar die trettlager? kann mir jemand vielleicht mit einem tipp helfen, damit ich mein biker glück wieder finden*g*?

besten dank für etwaige feedbacks.

lg mike


----------



## bergamont (3. Juli 2012)

@mike

Geräuschquellen übers Netz zu finden ist immer so eine Sache. Wir haben eine Troubleshooting-Checkliste für solche Fälle zusammengestellt. 
In den meisten Fällen ist die Ursache trivial. Ein Kugellager knarzt beispielsweise in der Praxis so gut wie nie, ein Defekt dort äußert sich in der Regel in Spiel im Hinterbau bzw. Lagerpunkt.
Wichtig bei der Suche ist einfach systematisch vorzugehen, manchmal ist die Ursache auch nicht dort wo mutmaßlich das Geräusch her kommt, sondern an einer anderen Stelle.


----------



## Littlestumpi (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo!

leider hat ich heute von meinem Händler erfahren dass dieser Ende der Woche zumacht... is natürlich sehr toll 

hab immer noch meinen 2-fach gerissenen Rahmen. Kann ich den direkt zu euch schicken damit ihr euch ein Bild davon machen könnt?

mfg 

Tobias


----------



## bergamont (24. Juli 2012)

@Littlestumpi

Wir müssen so was immer über einen Händler abwickeln, da alles andere leider immer schief geht, da es intern nicht ordentlich verbucht und abgewickelt werden kann. Hört sich nach Bürokratie an - ist es auch leider - die ist aber bis zu einem gewissen Grad leider notwendig sonst hätten wir innerhalb kürzester Zeit totales Chaos. 
Du kannst aber zu jedem beliebigen Bergamont Händler gehen.

Die Fotos zeigen ziemlich eindeutig, dass der Reifen den Hinterbau starkt eingeschliffen hat und es dann dort zur Rissbildung kam. Dieser ist auch deutlich weg von der Schweißnaht, wo Verfahrensbedingt alle geschweißten Bauteile ihre schwächste Stelle haben. Da kommt als Ursache nur ein zu breiter Reifen in Frage, dieser darf unter keinen Umständen und in keiner Fahrsituation am Rahmen schleifen.

Demnach wäre das kein Garantiefall, sondern was für ein Crash-Replacement Angebot. Das kann sogar jeder Händler bei uns im Service anfragen, egal ob er Bergamont führt oder nicht.

Hoffe das hilft Dir weiter.


----------



## alet08 (6. August 2012)

Wie lang dauert es in der Regel bis ein Schaltauge H029a beim Händler ist?
Oder geht es schneller, wenn ich´s beim Versender bestelle?

Danke, Alex


----------



## bergamont (6. August 2012)

Wenn es der Händler sofort bestellt, dann sind es in der Regel die üblichen ein/zwei Tage Postweg. Am besten direkt mit dem Händler abklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Azonic-76 (7. August 2012)

Hy,
ich habe da ein Problem und wollte fragen ob ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.
Bei meinen BigAir 9.8 hab ich leider die Schraube am Schwingenlager ausgenudelt (6ér Imbus, die Schraube gegenüber Antriebsseite)...
bekommt man die einzeln und wenn ja wo und wieviel kostet die?

Gruß, Azonic


----------



## Fekl (15. August 2012)

Hallo Bergamont,

die Lager meines Big Air 8.7 sind mittlerweile fest und ich würde sie gern wechseln. Ich wüsste gern die Anzugsmomente für diese Hinterbauverbindungsstücke und für das Hauptschwingenlager.


----------



## bergamont (15. August 2012)

@Azonic-76
kann jeder Händler über unseren Service beziehen, Preis und Lieferzeit erfährst Du auch dort.

@Fekl
Was genau ist mit "Hinterbauverbindungsstücke" gemeint?


----------



## Fekl (15. August 2012)

Na die 2 schwarzen Aluhülsen, die man zum Komplettausbau des Hinterbaus rausschrauben muss - damit er offen ist und übers Sitzrohr aus dem Rahmendreieck ausgebaut werden kann. Das sind 2 Hülsen/gedrehte Verbindungsstücke die von beiden Seiten festgeschraubt werden und dann das Drehmoment für das hauptschwingenlager bitte noch, neue sind schon auf dem Weg zu mir


----------



## Fekl (24. August 2012)

Hey,

hab gestern neue IBU Lager einpressen lassen. Ist es normal, dass die nach dem Einpressen nicht mehr so gut laufen wie lose? Auf der Antriebsseite ist es merklich rauher als links.. Bevor ich das jetzt wieder zusammenbaue, will ich lieber sicher gehen, ob das normal ist. Habt ihr jetzt das Anzugsmoment für die Schwinge? Wie bei Kugellagern normal, also bis kein Spiel mehr ist und gut? Die Verbindugnsstücke mach ich jetzt einfach "fest"?!


----------



## bergamont (25. August 2012)

@Fekl
Sorry, dass ich bisher nichts hierzu geschrieben hatte, Eurobike-Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren.
Lager laufen im eingepresstem Zustand manchmal ein klein wenig rauher, das ist nicht wirklich dramatisch. Im Hinterbau nachher eh nicht mehr zu merken. 
Drehmomente habe ich leider nicht, da es dafür in diesem Fall keine Vorgabe gibt. Nicht zu lose, nicht zu fest und bloß nicht abreißen ;-)
Schrauben am besten mit Schraubensicherung einsetzen, anziehen und über Nacht setzen lassen. Wichtig ist die Schrauben dann nicht nochmal nachzuziehen, sonst verliert die Schraubensicherung ihre Wirkung. Wenn Spiel auftreten sollte, Schraube raus, neu sichern und wieder fest ziehen.


----------



## Fekl (25. August 2012)

Genau so hab ichs gestern gemacht. Passt! Danke und viel spaß bei der eurobike


----------



## T3sTobj3kT (26. August 2012)

Hallo Bergamont,

was ist die Max. Reifenbreite für das Bergamont Hype Pro ?


----------



## bergamont (28. August 2012)

@T3sTobj3kT: schätzungsweise ein 2.4er, da aber die Reifen immer unterschiedlich ausfallen unbedingt drauf achten, dass zum Rahmen auf allen Seiten ein Fingerbreit Luft ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. August 2012)

Kann Bergamont eine Vektor-Vorlage zum selber gestalten von Decals liefern? Die von der HP zu nehmen und zu wandeln ist nicht so elegant, finde ich.


----------



## bergamont (31. August 2012)

Ja Bergamont kann das: brandsoftheworld


----------



## Budda88 (2. September 2012)

Zur Info!
FSA Gabelkonus H6029 passt nicht 100% aber 95% würde ich sagen 
Beim Aufschlagen muss jedoch acht gegeben werden, da das Teil sehr weich ist!

Gruß an alle



Budda88 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat Bergamont direkt vll. Gabelkonus (Mehrzahl ) Ihrer Fahrradmodelle auf Lager?
> Ich brauche einen Gabelkonus für das Contrail 9.9 und finde nirgends was dazu, letzte Instanz wäre dann direkt Syntace anzuschreiben.
> ...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe noch folgende Fragen zum 2011er Big Air:


Welche Lagermaße sind an dem Rahmen verbaut?
Wie heißt der Umwerfertyp, den ich an die Schwinge schrauben muss (Etype?)?
Sattelklemmenmaß außen ist 31,8mm, oder?
Ist die Sattelstütze durchgängig bis zum Tretlager runter versenkbar oder wird das Sattelrohr innen drin irgendwann enger?
Wie sind die Buchsenmaße am Dämpfer an dem Rahmen?

Mir fällt bestimmt noch mehr ein. 

Danke für Antworten.

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## bergamont (4. September 2012)

@Dirk

Um welchen Rahmen geht es genau? 6.1 oder einem mit CPS (also 7.1 und höher)?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. September 2012)

Hallo Bergamont,

es geht um einen 2011er mit CPS.

Danke und Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (6. September 2012)

Welche Lagermaße sind an dem Rahmen verbaut?
*Maße werden nachgereicht*
Wie heißt der Umwerfertyp, den ich an die Schwinge schrauben muss (Etype?)?
*Das ist ein E-Type, Bottom oder Dual Pull, wird an der Kettenstrebe befestigt.*
Sattelklemmenmaß außen ist 31,8mm, oder?
* Durchmesser der Klemme 34,9mm*
Ist die Sattelstütze durchgängig bis zum Tretlager runter versenkbar oder wird das Sattelrohr innen drin irgendwann enger?
*Eine 350mm Stütze lässt sich theoretisch vollständig versenken, aber Vorsicht: unbedingt die Freigängigkeit von Sattel und Hinterrad bei maximal eingefedertem Hinterbau prüfen (ohne Feder bzw. Luft im Dämpfer). Je nach Sattel und Sattelausrichtung kann es sonst eng werden.*
Wie sind die Buchsenmaße am Dämpfer an dem Rahmen?
* Hinterbauseitig gibt es keine Buchse, da muss das DU aus dem Dämpfer raus und er wird direkt auf die Welle gesetzt. Vorne 22x8mm*


----------



## ironhorse74 (7. September 2012)

@ Bergamont
ab wann gibt es hier: http://www.bergamont.de/
die 2013 Modelle zu sehen ?
Danke - Gruß


----------



## Smutjes (9. September 2012)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> @ Bergamont
> ab wann gibt es hier: http://www.bergamont.de/
> die 2013 Modelle zu sehen ?
> Danke - Gruß


 
http://previewmy2013.bergamont.de/#Mountainbike_Fullsuspension


@Bergamont: Ich will an meinem Contrail LTD 2010 das Hauptlager wechseln. Welcher Lagertyp ist dort verbaut, so dass ich schon neue besorgen kann. 

Gibt es einen Trick die Lagerachse herauszunehmen? Die sitzt ziemlich fest drin.


----------



## ironhorse74 (13. September 2012)

@ Smutjes
estmal Danke.

@ Bergamont
Was ist mit dem nachfolger vom BigAir MGN 2012 passiert ?


----------



## bergamont (14. September 2012)

@all
Lagergrößen bitte hier schauen: Thread

 @ironhorse74
Big Air MGN und Team wird es 2013 nicht mehr geben. Wir sehen da zu viele Überschneidungen z.B. mit Threesome EX - wer einen leichten Freerider sucht hat und wird sich eher hier bedienen. Dafür haben wir beim Straitline die Modellpallette ausgeweitet, um dort mehr in die Breite zu gehen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. September 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> @all
> Lagergrößen bitte hier schauen: Thread



Super Service - Danke.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. September 2012)

Hallo Bergamont,

jetzt habe ich doch mal eine vielleicht etwas ketzerische Frage:

Einerseits sind bei allen 1,5 Zoll Steuerrohr-Rahmen der Einbau eines Anglesets zugelassen. Tolle Sache - grundsätzlich.

Auf der anderen Seite habe ich mal hier oder in einem anderen Fred gefragt, ob es möglich ist, z.B. in ein Bergamont CPS eine 160er Gabel einbauen, anstelle einer 180er. Die Antwort darauf war, dass das die Geo komplett versauen würde.

Du ahnst, worauf ich hinaus will ... 

Hatte bei den Anglesets nicht noch irgendein Hinweis dazu müssen, oder ist die Geoänderung doch eher trivial? Ein Angleset mit z.B. 1° Minus verändert die Geo vermutlich auch nicht anderst. Oder?


----------



## bergamont (18. September 2012)

Beides muss im Kontext betrachtet werden. Wenn mich meine Erinngerung nicht trügt ging es bei dem Angleset um den Einbau einer Doppelbrücke und dem Wunsch den Lenkwinkel flacher zu bekommen, dies macht auch durchaus Sinn.  Wobei es der Geo sehr wohl abträglich ist, den Lenkwinkel durch eine kürzere Gabel deutlich steiler zu machen.

Das man es durch Kombination von unterschiedlichen (und durch uns freigegebene) Komponenten schaffen kann, sich das Bike trotzdem zu "versauen" ist klar. Pauschale Antworten sind da leider immer wenig zielführend, daher gibt es hier ja auch die Individualbetreuung auf der Bergamont Forums Couch ;-)


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. September 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> ...daher gibt es hier ja auch die Individualbetreuung auf der Bergamont Forums Couch ;-)



 Habs verstanden.


----------



## ironhorse74 (19. September 2012)

@ bergamont
Bin auf der suche nach dem 2012er Komplettbike BigAir MGN matt black Gr. L - könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen wo ich das Bike noch bekomme ?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (19. September 2012)

Guck mal bei fahrrad.de!Auf der Seite ist es in L noch da!


Gruß


----------



## PeterTheo (26. September 2012)

Hallo, kennt einer den Reach und Stack Wert eines Straitline in L aus 2012?


----------



## bergamont (26. September 2012)

@PeterTheo

siehe diesen Beitrag im gleich Thread


----------



## ironhorse74 (27. September 2012)

@ bergamont
Wo ist denn jetzt die Bezeichnung der Rahmengröße (S,L,M) auf dem
Bergamont Big Air MGN matt black 2012 Rahmen versteckt ... War doch früher immer auf dem Sitzrohr markiert !?
Danke - Gruß Iron


----------



## bergamont (27. September 2012)

@ironhorse74
Gute Frage. Meines Wissens ist es da immer noch. Müsste ich sonst noch mal checken. Ist manchmal etwas schwerer zu erkennen, da es etwas abstrakt und als Teil des Dekors wirkt.


----------



## ironhorse74 (28. September 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> @_ironhorse74_
> Gute Frage. Meines Wissens ist es da immer noch. Müsste ich sonst noch mal checken. Ist manchmal etwas schwerer zu erkennen, da es etwas abstrakt und als Teil des Dekors wirkt.




... hab noch nichts gefunden  :-(

Und was heist eigentlich MGN ?

Kann doch nicht sein das es das bedeutet:
"MGN bedeutet: mehr geht nicht. Und das bezieht sich bei Bergamont auf die Ausstattung."

Danke - Gruß


----------



## studebas87 (28. September 2012)

Moin,

ich habe mir im Bikemarkt einen 2011er Big Air MGN Rahmen als Ersatz für meinen alten 2009er Big Air Rahmen gekauft. Jetzt wollte ich mein 150mm breites Hinterrad einbauen und muss feststellen das der Hinterbau irgend wie etwas breiter. Ist das normal? Was kann man dagegen tun?


----------



## bergamont (28. September 2012)

@ironhorse74
Steht da auch nichts auf dem Unterrohr vor dem Tretlager? Wäre die zweite Möglichkeit, sonst Rahmennummer per PM zu mir und ich lasse prüfen welche RH das ist.

MGN = Mehr Geht Nicht oder More Goes Not und ist jeweils die Topausstattung einer Modellreihe.


  @studebas87
Einbaubreite sind hier 157mm, Du brauchst eine passende Nabe dafür.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. September 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> [Einbaubreite sind hier 157mm, Du brauchst eine passende Nabe dafür.



Oder das hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=554066


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (29. September 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Oder das hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=554066



Korrekt! Das geht natürlich auch ab 2011 bei allen Rahmen mit Coax Pivot System.


----------



## xXRichyXx (30. September 2012)

Hallo,
hab da immer wieder ein kleines, bzw auch ein größeres Problem mit meinem Big Air 7.2.
Und zwar kommt es des öffteren vor, wenn ich mal nen Tag am schreddern war daß sich meine hintere Steckachse nicht mehr lösen lässt. Quasi frisst die sich immer fest und das obwohl ich ständig alles sauber mache und schön einfette, auch das Gewinde. 2 mal hab ich die mit aller Kraft gerade noch so lösen können und das letzte mal musste ich mit einer Rohrzange ran damit sich überhaupt noch was bewegt. Dementstprechend sieht jetzt auch der Verschluss aus. 
Ach ja, ich zieh die wirklich nicht an wie ein Ochse sondern ganz normal wie meine vordere auch, weil die vordere lässt sich ja auch jedesmal ohne weiteres öffnen.


----------



## bergamont (30. September 2012)

@xXRichyXx
Ungewöhnlich, wüsste da spontan nichts, was das verursachen könnte. Lässt sich die Achse denn ohne Widerstand rein und raus drehen, wenn sie dann gelöst ist oder hakt es da schon?

Eine Bitte für die Zukunft:
Bevor man irgendwo die Rohrzange am Bike ansetzt bitte unbedingt zur Fachwerkstatt! Besonders wenn das Bike noch so neu ist. Es ist für unseren Service sonst sehr problematisch abzuwägen, was evtl. ein Garantie-/Gewährleistungsfall ist und was durch unsachgemäße Handhabe zerstört wurde. Die Rohrzange ist in 99,99% der Fälle das falsche Werkzeug für die Reparatur am Bike.


----------



## xXRichyXx (1. Oktober 2012)

Also die Achse läuft einwandfrei rein und raus, sprich krumm ist da nix.
Das mit der Rohrzange ist etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt von mir. Der Klapphebel ist schon zur hälfte eingerissen vom erfolglosen öffnen. Bevor ich die Rohrzange angesetzt habe, habe ich schon einen Lappen als Schutz verwendet damit ich nix verhunze. 
Aber das sich die Achse nicht öffnen lässt hab ich so auch noch nie erlebt.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (1. Oktober 2012)

@xXRichyXx
das gleiche Problem hab ich bei meinem alten Big Air auch 
aber zum Glück hab ich nicht die Steckachse mit dem Hebel 
so das ich es mit einem längeren Inbus und etwas mehr kraft auf bekommen kann 
habs auch schon mit fett auf dem Gewinde probiert hilft alles nichts...


----------



## xXRichyXx (2. Oktober 2012)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> @_xXRichyXx_
> das gleiche Problem hab ich bei meinem alten Big Air auch
> aber zum Glück hab ich nicht die Steckachse mit dem Hebel
> so das ich es mit einem längeren Inbus und etwas mehr kraft auf bekommen kann
> habs auch schon mit fett auf dem Gewinde probiert hilft alles nichts...



Zum glück bin ich nicht der einzige mit dem Problem. Das Bike ansich ist Hammergeil, nur das mit der Achse geht mir ziemlich auf den Zeiger, zumal ich die jetzt ziemlich ruiniert habe mit dem ständigen abrutschen "weil" sich nix bewegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (3. Oktober 2012)

Moin!
Ich habe ein ´Threesome 8.2´ und möchte es auf Zweifachkurbel umbauen. Muß ich hinsichtlich Umwerfer, Kettenblattgröße Oder Kapazität auf irgenwas Besonderes achten? (wird mein erstes Zweifaches)

Gruß, Alex


----------



## bergamont (4. Oktober 2012)

@xXRichyXx @xXRichyXx
Versucht es mal mit Kupfer- oder Keramikpaste auf dem Gewinde der Steckachse.
 @alet08
Evtl. ist zu überlegen die Kassette hinten gegen eine 11-36er zu tauschen. Hängt aber von den eigenen Vorlieben und der Übersetzung vorne ab. Zur Orientierung, wir verbauen hier 2013 folgende Übersetzungen: 38/24T vorne und 11-36T hinten


----------



## alet08 (4. Oktober 2012)

Vorn kommt definitiv eine 22-36-Kombi rein.


----------



## Littlestumpi (8. Oktober 2012)

Hallo!

mein 2 Fach gerissener Rahmen liegt bereits einige Zeit beim Händer.

Dieser Wartet seit geraumer Zeit auf Rückmeldung von euch 

Er meinte auch, dass das bei Bergamont eigentlich nicht die übliche Weise ist mit Reklamationen umzugehen.

Würde mich freuen dieses Jahr noch ohne Schnee unter den Reifen fahren zu können 

(Ich glaub ja sowieso nicht dass es dieses Jahr noch Schneit...  )

mfg Toby


----------



## bergamont (9. Oktober 2012)

@Littlestumpi
Schreibe uns mal eine PM mit dem Kontakt zum Händler und den Details zu Deinem Bike, dann schaue ich was Sache ist.

In der Regel wird so was innerhalb einer Woche abgehandelt, bis zu drei Wochen Bearbeitungszeit sind aber durchaus noch normal. Wenn es aber länger dauert, dürfte es irgendwo klemmen.


----------



## herzblattking (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
Ich bin am überlegen mir ein Bergamont Straitline Team von 2010 zu holen.
Doch vor dem Kauf würde ich gerne wissen was für Dämpfer-Buchsen ich bei einem 2012er Fox Van R Brauche.


----------



## bergamont (11. Oktober 2012)

@herzblattking

Du brauchst für beide Dämpferaugen Buchsen mit 22x8mm


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. Oktober 2012)

Zum Thema Dämpfer habe ich auch eine Frage.

Ich würde in einem 2011er Bigair mit CPS-Hinterbau gerne einen Manitou-Dämpfer mit 12mm-Dämpferauge fahren.

Die Dämpferschraube hat jedoch den "FOX-Standard" 12,7mm. 

Das Dämpferauge will ich nicht unbedingt aufbohren. Deshalb bleibt mir wohl nur die Möglichkeit, die Dämpferschraube auf 12mm runterzudrehen. Von der Materialstärke sehe ich das als machbar (auf eigene Gefahr - schon klar) an. Dabei stoße ich jedoch dann auf das Problem, dass ich in der Dämpferschraubenaufnahme an der Wippe einen Spalt von 0,35mm (Differenz 12mm Schraube zu 12,7mm -Loch) rundum habe. 

Gibts dazu eine Idee, wie ich das Umsetzen könnte. Wenn ich ein 0,35mm-Blech bekommen würde, würde ich mir eine dünne Hülse bauen - aber ich hab bisher kein 0,35mm-Blech gefunden.


----------



## bergamont (12. Oktober 2012)

@DIRK SAYS
Ich denke nicht, dass Du das so spielfrei hin bekommst. Abgesehen von der Schwächung des Bolzens, denke ich, dass eine Buchse mit so dünner Seitenwand den Belastungen dort nicht lange Stand halten wird. Ich sehe dieses Vorhaben dann doch eher kritisch, denn die Chance des Versagens von wichtigen Bauteilen ist recht hoch. 
Hinzu kommt, dass die von uns verbauten Dämpfer die Modelle sind, die am besten mit unseren Rahmen harmonieren und haben zudem auch immer ein spezielles Tune. Ein so aufwendiger Umbau, nur um einen Dämpfer einzusetzen, der dann vielleicht nicht die Performance abliefert die man sich erhofft wäre daher auch nicht wirklich sinnvoll.


----------



## ironhorse74 (14. Oktober 2012)

@ bergamont
hätter gerne die komplett detaillierte liste incl. maße von den verbauten parts vom "bigair mgn 2012 mattblack"
danke - gruß mgn rider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tsujoshi (14. Oktober 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Zum Thema Dämpfer habe ich auch eine Frage.
> 
> Ich würde in einem 2011er Bigair mit CPS-Hinterbau gerne einen Manitou-Dämpfer mit 12mm-Dämpferauge fahren.
> 
> ...



Hi,
das lässt sich recht einfach lösen. Hier http://huber-bushings.com/ kannst du dir neue Dämpferbuchsen fertigen lassen. 
Ich  hatte an einem anderen Rad dasselbe problem. Dabei werden die 12,7mm  Buchsen verwendet und lediglich die Gleitlager (die man ins Dämpferauge  einpresst) angepasst - heisst um 0,7mm weniger.
Funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## bergamont (15. Oktober 2012)

@ironhorse74
Schau mal hier (LINK), das ist die detaillierteste Liste, die ich im Angebot habe.


----------



## ironhorse74 (16. Oktober 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> @_ironhorse74_
> Schau mal hier (LINK), das ist die detaillierteste Liste, die ich im Angebot habe.



Danke, aber diese ist mir schon bekannt und nicht detailliert genug.
Was ist denn z.B für eine hinteres Laufrad verbaut 142 oder 150 ?
Denn das 1750 gibt es nicht als 157er.
Danke ...


----------



## bergamont (16. Oktober 2012)

Doch, sind 157mm wie bei allen unseren CPS-Rahmen. Die DT Laufräder werden uns mit breiteren "Kappen" geliefert.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Oktober 2012)

Hi Bergamont,

gibt es außer den Magura Qm 26 -Adapter noch einen Adapter, den ich kaufen kann um hinten im Bergamont Bigair mit PM7-Bremsaufnahme eine 203er Scheibe fahren zu können?

Bevorzug wäre ein Adapter von Shimano - gefunden hab ich im Web nix. 

Mit welchen Adaptern werden die Bergamont-Bikes in der Serie ausgeliefert?

Gruss Dirk


----------



## bergamont (25. Oktober 2012)

@DIRK SAYS
Ich meine da gab es auch mal welche von Avid (sind aktuell nicht mehr in der Liste) und auch Shimano. Wir liefern mit 200mm Scheiben, daher stellt sich das Problem so nicht.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (25. Oktober 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> @DIRK SAYS
> Ich meine da gab es auch mal welche von Avid (sind aktuell nicht mehr in der Liste) und auch Shimano. Wir liefern mit 200mm Scheiben, daher stellt sich das Problem so nicht.



Du verwirrst mich jetzt etwas. Der Rahmen hat eine PM 7 -Aufnahme, d.h. für 180er Scheiben. Wenn die Komplettbikes mit 200er-Scheibe ausgeliefert werden, muss das auch adaptiert werden.

Den Avid-Adapter kenne ich, da meine Shimano-Bremse aber nicht diese Kugelscheiben wie die Avids hat, kann ich den Avid-Adapter nicht nehmen, da der "schräg" aufgeschraubt wird. 

Von Shimano hab ich noch keinen Adapter gefunden. Ich nehme an, an alle Bergamonts mit großer Scheibe sind Avid-Bremsen.


----------



## willi20 (25. Oktober 2012)

Vielleicht hilft dir das http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9239624&postcount=1658


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Oktober 2012)

willi20 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir das http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9239624&postcount=1658



Hallo willi20,

so schief würde ich zwar keine Bremse aufschrauben wollen, aber es bringt mich zumindest auf eine Idee, wie ich mir was basteln kann...

Danke und Gruss Dirk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (26. Oktober 2012)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hallo willi20,
> 
> so schief würde ich zwar keine Bremse aufschrauben wollen, aber es bringt mich zumindest auf eine Idee, wie ich mir was basteln kann...
> 
> Danke und Gruss Dirk.



*Lass Dir doch zwei 20mm Aluhülsen drehen und kauf im Schraubenfachhandel längere 8.8 M6 Schrauben*


----------



## bergamont (26. Oktober 2012)

@DIRK SAYS
Gefragt hast Du nach einem Adapter für 203mm Scheiben, wir verbauen aber 200mm Scheiben und dafür gibt es auch passende PM7 Adapter.

Der Vorschlag von  @andi1969 funktioniert bei 203er Scheiben leider auch nicht, da dann die Gefahr besteht, dass der Sattel nicht hoch genug kommt.

Lösung, wenn sich kein 203er Adapter mehr auftreiben lässt: 200er Scheiben und passenden Adapter verbauen.


----------



## andi1969 (26. Oktober 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> @DIRK SAYS
> Gefragt hast Du nach einem Adapter für 203mm Scheiben, wir verbauen aber 200mm Scheiben und dafür gibt es auch passende PM7 Adapter.
> 
> Der Vorschlag von @andi1969 funktioniert bei 203er Scheiben leider auch nicht, da dann die gefahr besteht, dass der Sattel nicht hoch genug kommt.
> ...



*Dann halt zwei 21,7mm Hülsen, oder man kann ja auch noch mit 0,5mm Passscheiben angleichen*


----------



## PD544 (29. Oktober 2012)

hallo Bergamont support,

Wenn ich die Ausfallenden, bzw des Schaltauge beim Big Air 7.2 ausbauen will, muss ich dann die schraube am gelenk vom cps aufmachen (die goldene ) ? weil so wie es aussieht is des schaltauge sozusagen die Mutter von der Schraube vom Schwingenlager.


----------



## bergamont (30. Oktober 2012)

@PD544
Ja so ist es, das Schaltauge ist hier gleichzeitig ein Teil des CPS-Gelenks. 
Wird hier auch auf dem Bild der schmaleren 135/150mm Ausfallenden deutlich:


----------



## thorak (31. Oktober 2012)

@bergamont
hallo ,
ich habe seit 3 Wochen mein erstes Carbon-Bike Revox-Team. Mir verrutscht des öfteren meine Sattelstütze trotz Montagepaste. Wie hoch dürfen die Klemmkräfte sein und wie kann ich sie beim Schnellspanner mit einen Drehmomentschlüssel messen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (1. November 2012)

@thorak
Für Schnellspanner geben wir keine Drehmoment vor, denn das wäre kaum in der Praxis umzusetzen. Erhöhe einfach schrittweise die Klemmkraft, bis die Stütze nicht mehr rutscht. Wenn Du Dir unsicher bist oder das keine Abhilfe bringt, am besten direkt zum Händler, der wird Dir da sicher gerne helfen.


----------



## Tim.fury (3. November 2012)

Hallo,
ich besitze das Big Air Team von 2011 von euch.Erst einmal, klasse Bike  ;-).Jetzt habe ich das Peoblem das mir hinten die Maxle abgebrochen  ist.(Maße 157x12) Leider gibt es die Maxle so nicht zu kaufen.Könntet  ihr mir da helfen ?


----------



## bergamont (3. November 2012)

@Tim.fury
Bitte wende Dich an den nächstgelegenen Bergamont Händler, die Achsen kann dieser über unseren Service bestellen. Preis kann er Dir dann auch nennen.


----------



## Tim.fury (4. November 2012)

Danke werde ich dann machen


----------



## TigersClaw (4. November 2012)

Ab wann wird das 2013er Revox Team lieferbar sein?
Ist das genaue Gewicht in Grösse L bekannt?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## bergamont (5. November 2012)

@TigersClaw
Den konkreten Liefertermin bitte beim Händler erfragen, da die Händler zu unterschiedlichen Zeitpunkten beliefert werden. Je nachdem, ob ein Bike vorgeordert oder später separat bestellt wurde.

Was das Gewicht angeht, so macht eine Rahmengröße (M->L) nur rund 20-50g aus. Betrachtet man das vor dem Hintergrund der produktionsbedingten Schwankungen, die z.B. bei den Gewichten von Reifen auftreten, kann man den Unterschied fast schon wieder vernachlässigen.


----------



## lukidtm (5. November 2012)

Hallo,

hab gerade zum 2ten mal festgestellt das der obereDämpferbolzem an meinem Big air von 2006 verbogen ist, bzw auf einer seite sogar angerissen. 

Woran könnte das liegen? 

Luki


----------



## bergamont (6. November 2012)

@luki 
Kommt es da öfter mal zu Durchschlägen? Hier würde evtl. eine härtere Feder Abhilfe schaffen. Ansonsten kann statt den normalen Bolzen eine Inbusschraube mit Schaft in 8.8er Qualität verwendet werden, dazu steht in diesem Beitrag unter Punkt drei mehr.


----------



## lukidtm (6. November 2012)

danke  

Und sorry das ich nochmal gefragt habe, hab vergessen gehabt das ich schoma gefragt habe.

Also eigentlich kommt es nicht spürbar zu durchschläge.

Fahre bei ca 75 kg gewicht eine 450er feder. ist das zu weich? 

Luki


----------



## bergamont (6. November 2012)

Wieviel Sag (Negativfederweg) hast Du denn mit der Feder - mehr als 30-40%? Dann würde ich eine härtere nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (6. November 2012)

Man muss aber schon sehr sehr hart landen, dass es Bis auf den Bolzen durchschlägt. Wenn das öfter vorkommt würde ich mal schauen, ob die Buchsen stark genug geklemmt sind. An meinem Originalbolzen hats da einige Unterlegscheiben gebraucht weil da die Gewinde immer schon auf Anschlag reingedreht waren, aber noch kein Klemmdruck aufgebaut war.
Hab das ganze dann auch gegen Schrauben mit Schaft getauscht und seitdem ist alles bombenfest.


----------



## trhaflhow (8. November 2012)

Hallo bergamont, ich habe mir vor ca 4 Wochen ein threesome-6.2
gekauft . Da ich nobbys nicht mag habe ich jetzt andere *aufgezogen.*
Lt Website ist*"Schwalbe, Nobby Nic Evolution, folding, 62-559, 26x2,40"
drauf. Das ist doch eigentlich ein Faltreifen oder für was steht das folding?
Die Dinger die ich abmontiert habe sind Drahtreifen, ist das normal ?

Danke schon mal.


----------



## federwech (9. November 2012)

Hallo BGM,

könnt ihr mir sagen welche Feder in der Marzocchi 66 RCV vom Big Air 7.1 verbaut ist? Bike ist Grösse L.

Grazie mille im Voraus!


----------



## bergamont (9. November 2012)

@trhaflhow
Das ist wohl ein Tippfehler in den Specs, die 6er Modelle haben meines Wissens immer Drahtreifen. Werde ich beheben lassen.
 @federwech
Die Standard-Feder ist verbaut, also eine mit mittlerer Härte.


----------



## thomas1969 (9. November 2012)

Hallo , eine Frage an den Bergamont Support . Ich habe noch ein nagelneues Bergamont evolve 5five von 2005 bekommen und da ist ein X Fusion Dämpfer eingebaut mit einer Einbaulänge von 190 mm . Ist das richtig ? Habe im Kopf das Bergamont bei der Evolve Serie auch mal 185 er Dämpfer eingebaut hatte .


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. November 2012)

willi20 schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft dir das http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9239624&postcount=1658



Ich habs jetzt so gelöst. 14 EUR und keine Sorgen mehr:





Aber danke für Deinen Vorschlag.


----------



## bergamont (12. November 2012)

@thomas1969
Soweit reichen meine Aufzeichnungen hier leider nicht zurück, da muss ich erst bei der Entwicklung fragen. Wird etwas dauern, da die Kollegen dort gerade alle zur Messe ausgeflogen sind.


----------



## thomas1969 (12. November 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> @thomas1969
> Soweit reichen meine Aufzeichnungen hier leider nicht zurück, da muss ich erst bei der Entwicklung fragen. Wird etwas dauern, da die Kollegen dort gerade alle zur Messe ausgeflogen sind.




Hallo , danke erstmal . Wäre super wenn du dich nochmal melden würdest .

Ich habe den Dämpfer nochmal genau nachgemessen , er hat eine Einbaulänge von 190 mm und einen Hub von 45 mm , das Evolve ist ja von 2005 und bei Euch im Archiv ist es hinten mit 120 mm Federweg angegeben . 
Bin mir halt nicht sicher ob der Hub mit 45 mm bei dem Evolve 5five dann auch die 120 mm Federweg ergibt .


----------



## ArneB (15. November 2012)

Hallo,
ich hab da mal eine Frage,
ich wollte mir das Bergamont Threesome EX 2012 kaufen, jetzt habe ich eine Frage zur Rahmengröße.
Welche Rahmengroße wäre denn für mich am besten ?

Ich bin jetzt 182 cm groß, bin aber erst 16 Jahre alt, also werde noch bischen wachsen, ich denke bis höchstens so ca. 185-187 cm.
Und meine Schritbeinlänge (oder wie man das nennt) liegt bei ca. 85 cm.

Ich dachte da an L oder M, was wäre da besser ? 

Danke für die Antworten !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (19. November 2012)

@ArneB

Da rate ich auf jeden Fall zur Größe L


----------



## ArneB (19. November 2012)

ok, Danke !


----------



## Laktathunter (26. November 2012)

Hallo bgt Team,

mein Wunsch ein Revox Team. Schrittlänge 89,5cm, Körpergröße 189cm.

Rahmen in L oder XL????

Danke für die Info


----------



## bergamont (28. November 2012)

@Fomeracer

Kommt etwas auf den Einsatz an, als Racer würde ich noch L nehmen, wenn der Schwerpunkt auf Touren liegt ist XL eher angesagt. 
Am Besten ist es, wenn Du auch mal beim Händler probesitzt bzw. eine Probefahrt machst.


----------



## NiBi8519 (29. November 2012)

Hi zusammen,

ich hätte mal ne Frage wie alt dieser Rahmen ist:
*Evolve 8.4*



Leider findet man im Netz nicht wirklich infos....


Gruß Schranzi


----------



## sJany (29. November 2012)

.4 bedeutet üblicherweise 2004.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (29. November 2012)

Okay danke! Hat Frau wieder was dazuu gelernt


----------



## Paddelsmurf (30. November 2012)

Hallo Bergamont,

  ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Trikot bzw. Trikot und Hose von euch.
  Durch die SuFu habe ich gelernt dass man die Sachen über die Fachhändler bekommt.
  Bevor ich nun aber meinen Händler rebellisch mache wollte ich wissen ob ihr überhaupt noch Trikots aus 2012 habt? Bräuchte L oder XL bei den Trikots.
  Gibts die Teamtrikots ausschließlich für das Bergamontteam? Eigentlich blöde Frage, aber ich finde die Organe-Schwarz Kombi noch cooler als das blau-schwarz. 



  Dank für die Info
  Gruß Kay


----------



## bergamont (1. Dezember 2012)

@Paddelsmurf

Bergamont Bekleidung gibt es leider aktuell nur noch sehr vereinzelt, da wir momentan nur für Teamfahrer, Shootings und ähnliche Zwecke in kleiner Auflage produzieren und nicht zum Verkauf.

Ob und wann wir wieder ein konkretes Bekleidungsprogramm im Angebot haben werden, kann ich derzeit leider nicht sagen.


----------



## lukidtm (3. Dezember 2012)

könnt ihr mir die daten, also länge und durchmesser vom Dämpferbolzen des Bigairs von 2006 sagen? 


Luki


----------



## MrFreecastle (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Crompression Wert des 2012er Big Air Team Rahmens für den Vivid Rc2. Gilt entsprechend gleicher Wert dann auch für den Vivid Air?


----------



## bergamont (4. Dezember 2012)

@lukidtm
Meinst Du mit Dämpferbolzen die Schraube oder die Reducer im Dämpfer? Wenn Du eine neue Schraube brauchst, dann kannst Du Dir entweder über einen Bergamont Händler den Original Bolzen bestellen, oder Du nimmst eine normale 8.8 Schraube. Dazu hatte ich hier schon mal was geschrieben, einfach mal die Suchfunktion mit Dämpferbolzen aktivieren.
Wenn es Dir um die Dimension der Dämpferbuchsen/Reducer geht, dann schau mal hier.
Edit: Mundgerecht serviert Dämpferbolzen

  @MrFreecastle
Was genau sind die "Compression Werte" meinst Du das Tune?


----------



## lukidtm (4. Dezember 2012)

Den bolzen mein ich. 

Und danke also nen 8.8er Bolzen und die länge dann am rhamen ausmessen.

Vielen dank für die gute schnelle hilfe hier!

Luki


----------



## MrFreecastle (4. Dezember 2012)

Genau, ich meine den Tune. Also Low, Medium oder High Compression kommt da ja in Frage. Aus Kaufgründen wäre das gut zu wissen.


----------



## renky (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Bergamont
Ich habe mir für mein 2011 Big air ein cane creek db air gekauft nun habe ich das problem das der Bolzen an der Umlenkung nicht durch das Dämpferauge passt 
gleitbuchsen sind nartürlich raus.
mfg
renky


----------



## bergamont (7. Dezember 2012)

@MrFreecastle
Das Tune für RockShox Dämpfer ist Medium Compression und Low Rebound.

 @renky
Das ist uns auch schon zu Ohren gekommen, hier scheint CaneCreek eine Toleranz nicht einzuhalten. Abhilfe kann nur eine Reibahle (15mm H7) schaffen, mit der das Dämpferauge auf das korrekte Maß (wie bei Fox, RockShox, usw.) ausgerieben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renky (8. Dezember 2012)

ganz ehrlich ich finde das ein unding(von cane creek)
da kauft man(n) sich ein produkt was ein heiden geld kostet und dann kann man nochmal 20-30 drauflegen weil die toleranzen haben
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















so viele böse smiles kann ich gar nicht hinmachen wie ich es gerne würde.

aber danke für die sehr schnelle antwort bergamont mal wieder


----------



## Kiez040 (12. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Bergamont , erstmal ein bisschen kritik , die 2012er modelle waren echt gut , deswegen hab ich mir das kiez 040 geholt womit ich sehr zufrieden bin , aber was ist mit den 2013er rahmen los ? 
Naja , auf jedenfall hab ich mir vor einem Monat eine Rock Shox Recon Gold Rl mit 130mm besorgt , und ich bin vollkommen zufrieden...
Nun zu meiner Frage , bis wie viel mm sind die 2012 rahmen ausgelegt , weil ich jetzt an eine Rs domain rankommen würde , wie siehts aus , oder sollte ich das lieber lassen ?
Schonmal vielen dank im vorraus
Ich werde für immer bergamont fahrer bleiben..
Mfg kiez040


----------



## bergamont (12. Dezember 2012)

@Kiez040
Danke für Deine Rückmeldung, was genau stört Dich denn an den 2013er Modellen im Vergleich zu den 2012er? Ausstattung, Design?

Was die Freigabe der Federwege am Kiez angeht, so sind die mit Tapered Steuerrohr bis 130mm und die mit 1 1/8" Steuerrohr bis 100mm freigegeben. Mehr Federweg macht auch einfach keinen Sinn, da so ein Dirtbike dann schon fast zum Chopper wird. 
Nicht wundern, einige unserer Teamfahrer sind aus Gewichtsgründen mit einer Lyrik unterwegs, die wurde aber ebenfalls auf 130mm reduziert - und nein, so was verkaufen wir leider nicht ;-)


----------



## Kiez040 (12. Dezember 2012)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Kiez040
> Danke für Deine Rückmeldung, was genau stört Dich denn an den 2013er Modellen im Vergleich zu den 2012er? Ausstattung, Design?
> 
> Was die Freigabe der Federwege am Kiez angeht, so sind die mit Tapered Steuerrohr bis 130mm und die mit 1 1/8" Steuerrohr bis 100mm Freigegeben. Mehr Federweg macht auch einfach keinen Sinn, da so ein Dirtbike dann schon fast zum Chopper wird.
> Nicht wundern, einige unserer Teamfahrer sind aus Gewichtsgründen mit einer Lyrik unterwegs, die wurde aber ebenfalls auf 130mm reduziert - und nein, so was verkaufen wir leider nicht ;-)



Schade das die nicht zum verkauf stehen , erstmal vom Design her sind die neuen modelle echt gut , aber mich und viele in meinem Freundeskreis stört die form und das ihr am
Kiez 040 wieder schaltung dran habt , das ist aber reinegeschmackssache... :-D
Ok , Ja , irgendwie wäre das sinnlos eine RS domain einzubauen....
Vielen dank für die schnelle antwort


----------



## ArneB (13. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ich hab mal eine Frage zur Bremse von meinen neuen Bergamont Threesome EX 2012 (ist echt geil ) 
Ich will die Bremse durch Bremsadapter installieren(vorne und hinten), also das ich für eine Bremse vier Schrauben habe, nicht durch zwei, sodass beim Schrauben nicht der Rahmen kaputt gehen kann...

Hat da jemand Erfahrungen ? 
Also ich habe die Bremse standartmäßig (Avid Elixir 7, Rotor: 200/180mm)
Welcher Bremsadapter passt denn da ? Also von welcher Firma ?

Danke für die Antworten !


----------



## basti138 (13. Dezember 2012)

Hey Arne!

Haste schon Adapter dran.
Du willst andere Adapter mit jeweils vier Schrauben zur Schonung der PM Gewinde. Vorrangig mal hinten.

Hinten: PM\PM 180 (Bauart wie zum Beispiel Magura QM 7)
Vorne PM\PM 200

Bei den anderen Threesomes sind die Avids laut Foto auch mit Adapter mit vier Schrauben dran, nur beim EX sinds jeweils zwei Schrauben

Adapterempfehlung, dass die Reibringhöhe halt passt.


----------



## ArneB (13. Dezember 2012)

Genau, Danke für die bessere Beschreibung !


----------



## Bigair7luc (15. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage zur Mantel wahl. Ich bin frÃ¼her ein Bergamont Big Air 7.0(2010)gefahren. Da hatte ich groÃe Probleme mit 2,5 Schwalbe Muddy Mary. Da die Breite beim einbauen gut gepasst hat bin ich bedÃ¤nken frei gefahren. Speter ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass der Mantel mein Sitzrohr abschleift. Ich hab mich gewunder, da StandartmÃ¤sig ein Maxxis Ardent ebenfalls in 2,5 eingebaut ist. Die Problematik liegt anscheid in der MantelhÃ¶he. Ich habe mir trotz mancher kleinen Probleme wieder fÃ¼r ein Bergamont entschieden. Ich fahre nun ein Straitline Team (2011). Ich stehe jetzt wieder vor der Frage, welchen Mantel ich hinten fahren kann. Da ich erst 17 bin sind mir die Standart Maxxis Minion aufdauer zuteuer. Die Schwalbe bekommt man schon fÃ¼r knapp 17â¬.  Schade, dass mir bei FB nicht geantwortet wird.

LG Luca


----------



## bergamont (15. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Luca,

die Reifenhersteller haben leider keinen einheitlichen Standard zur genauen Messweise bei der Reifengröße, so fallen Reifen von Schwalbe, Maxxis oder Conti trotz gleicher Größenangabe oft sehr unterschiedlich aus. Wichtig beim Einbau anderer Mäntel ist, dass rund herum ungefähr ein Finger breit Platz zum Rahmen ist (bei Fullys auch in vollständig eingefedertem Zustand). Nur dann ist gewährleistet, dass nichts schleift. Im Zweifel bitte wieder die original Reifenmodelle verwenden.

Bei Schwalbe passen erfahrungsgemäß Reifen bis 2.4" Breite, bei 2.5" wird es meist schon zu eng. 
Bitte keinesfalls Reifen montieren, die im Betrieb irgendwo schleifen. Das zerstört auf Dauer den Rahmen, was dann natürlich auch nicht von der Garantie abgedeckt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bigair7luc (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Bergamont,
vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich würde sowiso nur noch 2,35er fahren. Sind Sie sicher, dass diese passen? Ich würde die dan gerne übers Internent bestellen. Oder gibt es ein Argument, dass eher für den Standart Mantel spricht?

Liebe Grüße Luca


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (17. Dezember 2012)

2,35er Schwalbe Reifen entsprechen etwa den 2,5 er von Maxxis kannst also ohne Probleme fahren


----------



## Bigair7luc (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin nach langem suchen fündig geworden. Die Mantelhöhe des 2,5 Schwalbe Muddy Marry beträgt 64mm und 2,35 60mm. Das sind 8mm mehr Platz zum Sitzrohr hin. Ich werd es um sicher zugehn nochmal nach messen, aber eigentlich müsste es passen.Ich vertraue nur Zahlen oder Bergamont xD. Aber trotzdem vielen Dank FreiRider!


----------



## ironhorse74 (20. Dezember 2012)

@ bergamont
wie sieht es mit testerfahrungen vom fox dhx 5.0 air dämpfer am bergamont-bigair-mgn-2012 aus, anstatt dem rs vivid air r2c ?
danke


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Dezember 2012)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> @ bergamont
> wie sieht es mit testerfahrungen vom fox dhx 5.0 air dämpfer am bergamont-bigair-mgn-2012 aus, anstatt dem rs vivid air r2c ?
> danke



Wenn Du Dich ein paar Tage gedulden kannst, kann ich Dir sagen wie sich ein Manitou ISX 6 Instrict im Big Air macht. Heute verbaut.


----------



## ironhorse74 (27. Dezember 2012)

der bgm support hat wohl winterferien !?



ironhorse74 schrieb:


> @ bergamont
> wie sieht es mit testerfahrungen vom fox dhx 5.0 air dämpfer am bergamont-bigair-mgn-2012 aus, anstatt dem rs vivid air r2c ?
> danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (27. Dezember 2012)

@ironhorse74
Hat er nicht, allerdings kann ich dazu leider nicht viel sagen. Der Fox DHX 5.0 Air kam bei uns nie zum Einsatz.


----------



## ironhorse74 (27. Dezember 2012)

@ bergamont
gab es gründe ?


----------



## Tribal84 (27. Dezember 2012)

ich denke schon, er neigt zum durchsacken und funktioniert eigentlich auch erst getuned so wie er sollte.
würde ihn wenn es rein um die gewichtsersparnis geht nicht verbauen, außer du hast nen fähigen tuner an der hand der nen shimpacket für deinen hinterbau bereit hat!


----------



## bergamont (28. Dezember 2012)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> @ bergamont
> gab es gründe ?



Keine konkreten Gründe die mir bekannt wären. Ich vermute der RS hat einfach besser funktioniert bzw. bot bessere Einstellmöglichkeiten bei ähnlichen Kosten.


----------



## -Nico- (31. Dezember 2012)

Hallo BergamontTeam,

ich bin eigentlich mehr oder weniger neu in der Materie. Und möchte mir ein 2012er Bike zulegen. Ich bin nicht der Extremfahrer, eher würde ich das ganze als JustforFun betrachten. Hab letztes Jahr ca. 1300 Kilometer mit meinem "Trek" auf Wald- und Feldwegen zurück gelegt und festgestellt das jetzt unbedingt was neues her muss!

Ich habe unteranderen das "Vitox 9.2" mit in die engere Wahl genommen.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir das Bike noch ein Bissel schmackhaft macht bzw. mir sagt warum ich gerade dieses nehmen soll!

Eine Frage hätte ich da noch! Klar gibt es unzählige Rahmengrößenrechner, aber was sagt ihr? 
Bin 185cm groß und wiege etwa 70kg.


Ein guten Rutsch wünsche ich euch erstmal und hoffe bald von euch zuhören!


----------



## sJany (31. Dezember 2012)

Wäre interessant zu wissen, warum etwas neues her soll. Was passt am alten Bike nicht mehr?


----------



## -Nico- (31. Dezember 2012)

sJany schrieb:


> Wäre interessant zu wissen, warum etwas neues her soll. Was passt am alten Bike nicht mehr?



Das ist ein Trek ZX 7000 SHX!
Ich glaube 97ger Baujahr oder so.
Das war zu seiner Zeit ein echt gutes Bike, aber die Technik ist heutzutage um einiges weiter!
Fangen wir bei der guten alten "GripShift"-Schaltung an. So richtig vernüftig funktioniert diese eben nichtmehr mit der Zeit.
Hab schon der Umwerfer gewechslet, aber das wird eine Geschichte ohne Ende werden! Deswegen wäre es nicht schlecht wenn mal was neues kommt


----------



## sJany (31. Dezember 2012)

Ok, das ist schon mal ein Grund... Interessant wäre natürlich noch dein Budget. Und wenn es ein 2012er Modell sein soll, wirst du sowieso das nehmen müssen, was die Händler in deiner Gegend noch so herumstehen haben. So habe ich gerade auch noch ein Schnäppchen gemacht.

Sollen es weiterhin nur technisch leichte Touren auf Wald- und Forstwegen sein, oder willst du auch mal ins härtere Gelände?

Ich hatte bisher ein 2011er Platoon, habe jetzt aber auf ein Contrail gewechselt, weil ich inzwischen doch mehr auf schmalen Pfaden unterwegs bin als am Anfang.


----------



## -Nico- (31. Dezember 2012)

Hab bei diversen Internethändler das Bikenoch gefunden! Mein Budget habe ich mir so bei 600/650 gelegt!
Ich werde im neuen Jahr mal die zwei Bergamonthändler hier in LE besuchen!
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad meiner Touren wird sich nicht groß ändern!

Wenn du natürlich ein besseres  Angebot hast, ich bin für alle Angebote offen!
Hab mir noch diverse cube's mit in die Auswahl genommen. Aber ich bin nicht wirklich der cube-Fan -> hat nun fast jeder im Wald  ;-)


----------



## ironhorse74 (1. Januar 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> @_MrFreecastle_
> Das Tune für RockShox Dämpfer ist Medium Compression und Low Rebound.



... Warum hat dann mein Big Air MGN 2012 (Komplettbike vom Werk) Tune MM ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sJany (1. Januar 2013)

-Nico- schrieb:


> Hab bei diversen Internethändler das Bikenoch gefunden! Mein Budget habe ich mir so bei 600/650 gelegt!
> Ich werde im neuen Jahr mal die zwei Bergamonthändler hier in LE besuchen!
> Der Schwierigkeitsgrad meiner Touren wird sich nicht groß ändern!
> 
> ...



Grundlegend musst du dir die Frage stellen, ob du lieber beim Händler oder bei einem Versender kaufst. Ich fahre Bergamont, weil mein Händler hier vor Ort eben Bergamont führt und die Bikes ein sehr gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis haben. Wenn du sowieso lieber bestellen willst, kannst du eventuell bei anderen Herstellern noch mehr für's Geld bekommen, musst dann aber selbst sehen, wie du das Bike gewartet bekommst (selbst schrauben, falls der Händler vor Ort keine Versenderbikes warten mag).

Bei deinem Budget liegst du an einer kritischen Grenze. Für jeden Euro mehr wirst du deutlich mehr Bike bekommen. Für Gelegenheitstouren ist das Vitox sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber doch eher mager ausgestattet (Shimano Alivio, Hayes-Bremsen) und relativ schwer. Bei Radon gibt es für 600,- z.B. das ZR Team 6.0, was in dieser Preisklasse sicher konkurrenzlos ist (teilw. XT-Komponenten, Shimano-Bremsen), aber eben ein Versenderbike.

Fahr mal bei deinen Bergamont-Händlern vorbei, vielleicht haben die ja auch noch was im Angebot, was vom Budget her machbar, aber eine Klasse besser ist. Zur Zeit sollte man recht gut handeln können, es müssen ja die Lager für die 2013er-Bikes geräumt werden. Mein Contrail habe ich auch deutlich unter Preis (und 100 Euro unter dem günstigsten Internet-Preis, den ich finden konnte) bekommen.


----------



## hnx (1. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte gerne die Bezeichnung der verwendeten Kugellager an der Schwinge des Big Air 9.2 gewusst.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## bergamont (1. Januar 2013)

ironhorse74 schrieb:


> ... Warum hat dann mein Big Air MGN 2012 (Komplettbike vom Werk) Tune MM ?



Edit: Hier wurde nach einem Coil Dämpfer gefragt, im MGN war ein Air - daher der Unterschied.

@hnx
Eine Lagerliste gibt es hier.


----------



## hnx (6. Januar 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> Edit: Hier wurde nach einem Coil Dämpfer gefragt, im MGN war ein Air - daher der Unterschied.
> 
> @_hnx_
> Eine Lagerliste gibt es hier.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Gibt es eine komplette Teileliste (speziell für die Zugführungen am Oberrohr)?


----------



## bergamont (6. Januar 2013)

Eine Teileliste haben wir nicht. Bergamont Ersatzteile wie Zugführungen, Bolzen, usw. die keine Normteile sind. Bitte über den nächsten Bergamont Händler bei unserem Service anfragen lassen.


----------



## Kiez040 (14. Januar 2013)

hallo Bergamont, im Internet hatte ich bereits einige bilder der 2013er Kiez reihe gefunden, nur die fahrräder die beim Händler stehen sehen denen zwar ähnlich, aber sind von der ausstattung her, ziemlich anders , woher kommt das ?


----------



## bergamont (15. Januar 2013)

@Kiez040

Das die Kiez Bikes "ziemlich anders" ausgestattet sein sollen, wüsste ich nicht. Hast Du da ein konkretes Beispiel was Dir aufgefallen ist? Kann es sein, dass Du beim Händler noch Modelle aus dem letzten Jahr gesehen hast?

Zur allgemeinen Info, wenn es doch mal eine Abweichung zur Abbildung geben sollte:
Kleinere Änderungen lassen sich manchmal nicht ganz vermeiden, da zwischen den Aufnahmen der Musterbikes und der Serienproduktion einige Monate liegen. Hier kann sich z.B. etwas an der Ausstattung oder am Design ändern, wenn die Liefersituation von bestimmten Anbauteilen schwierig oder während der Produktion eine Änderung erforderlich ist. Das kommt allerdings recht selten vor.


----------



## Kiez040 (15. Januar 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Kiez040
> 
> Das die Kiez Bikes "ziemlich anders" ausgestattet sein sollen, wüsste ich nicht. Hast Du da ein konkretes Beispiel was Dir aufgefallen ist? Kann es sein, dass Du beim Händler noch Modelle aus dem letzten Jahr gesehen hast?
> 
> ...



Ich meine das ich beim Händler das 2013er modell, hab es an dem muster erkannt, jedoch hat dieses bike singlespeed und eine andere hinterbremse und keine vorderbremse.


----------



## bergamont (15. Januar 2013)

@Kiez040
Wenn es Dir, wie der Benutzername vermuten lässt, um das Kiez 040 geht, das gibt es sowohl als 8-Gang als auch als Singlespeed Variante. Die beiden Bikes sind unterschiedlich ausgestattet, haben aber vergleichbare Rahmendesigns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo Bergamont,
was ist der unterschied zwischen dem 2006er und dem 2008er Big Air Rahmen ?
die eine Variante hat ja 216er Dämpfer Ebl. und die andere 2008er Modell mit 222mm Ebl.
was wurde am 2008`er Rahmen genau geändert ? wurde am Hinterbau Aufnahme was verändert oder an der Vorderen Dämpferaufnahme  ?
vielen dank im voraus


----------



## hermann089 (17. Januar 2013)

hallo bergamont,

welche dämpfersetups sind beim big air 6.7 möglich und welcher federweg resultiert daraus (unteres loch, oberes loch am hinterbau, dämpferaufnahme nach vorne versetzen usw)

vielen dank im voraus


----------



## bergamont (21. Januar 2013)

@x_FreiRider_x und @hermann089

Antworten kommen, muss hier nur noch was rund um Big Air mit der Entwicklung abklären.


----------



## -Nico- (21. Januar 2013)

sJany schrieb:


> Fahr mal bei deinen Bergamont-Händlern vorbei, vielleicht haben die ja auch noch was im Angebot, was vom Budget her machbar, aber eine Klasse besser ist. Zur Zeit sollte man recht gut handeln können, es müssen ja die Lager für die 2013er-Bikes geräumt werden. Mein Contrail habe ich auch deutlich unter Preis (und 100 Euro unter dem günstigsten Internet-Preis, den ich finden konnte) bekommen.



Also.... 
Die zwei Bergamonthändler hier in der Stadt haben keine 2012er Bikes mehr vor Ort.
Einer hat mir gleich das Vitox 9.3 gezeigt und ich habe mich verliebt 
Kurz um, ich habe es geordert 
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie sich so meine Erfahrungen mit dem Bike entwickeln werden! Ok, im Moment ist es ja noch mitten im tiefsten Winter (Blick aus dem Fenster), die großen Erfahrungen werden wohl noch etwas warten müssen!
Mein gutes altes 97ger Trek wird noch ordentlich überholt und dann bekommt es meine Freundin


----------



## bergamont (21. Januar 2013)

-Nico- schrieb:


> Mein gutes altes 97ger Trek wird noch ordentlich überholt und dann bekommt es meine Freundin



Man erlaube und verzeihe mir den ironisch-sarkastischen Gedanken am Rande - und ich schreibe aus eigener Erfahrung:
Genau deswegen fahren viele der Freundinen/Frauen auch so gerne mit uns Kerlen Fahrrad. 

Leider immer noch ein viel zu häufiges (und im Übrigen markenübergreifendes) Bild: Der gnädige Herr vorne auf modernster Superleicht-Technik unterwegs, während die Dame sich hinten auf einem Stahlross aus dem letzten Jahrhundert, idealerweise noch in falscher Größe, abrackert. Unwahrscheinlich, dass hier wirklich langfristig Begeisterung aufkommen wird - allenfalls Freude wenn die (Tor)tour vorüber ist. Ich empfehle für Mädels ein passendes Bike mit moderner Geometrie und passende Größe, sowie angepassten Komponenten und ein gut abgestimmtes Fahrrad. Gute Beratung und Probefahrt/-sitzen im Fachhandel sind da immer ratsam, gerade zum Einstieg.
Ein echter Lichtblick und sehr lesenswert für alle bikenden Mädels und solche die es werden wollen: http://www.girlsridetoo.de/

PS
Bergamont Lady-Bikes sind am Zusatz *FMN *zu erkennen


----------



## -Nico- (21. Januar 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> ... während die Dame sich hinten auf einem Stahlross aus dem letzten Jahrhundert,...



Nicht ganz!!! Ist schon ALU 
Und zu seiner Zeit war das schon was ordentliches!!!

Ausserdem fährt die Dame bestimmt nicht soviel wie ich!

Aber ich sage mal "besser als garnix"!
Im Keller steht nehmlich absolut nix brauchbares! Deswegen wird die Dame erstmal diese Saison so an das Thema rangeführt und wer weiß was dann nächstes Jahr ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (21. Januar 2013)

Mein Post war gar nicht so sehr auf Dich bezogen, obwohl Dein Zitat schon die Steilvorlage war, sondern soll einfach mal zum Nachdenken anregen, wie Mann seine Traumfrau für den eigenen Sport begeistern kann.
"Besser als nix" und "ist ja nur zum Anfangen" sind da aus meiner Sicht weniger ideal als Herangehensweise. Ich trage jedenfalls auch nicht die Bikinis meiner Freundin auf - nicht nur weil ich wahrscheinlich sofort verhaftet würde, sondern vielmehr weil dieses Kleidungsstück ergonomisch nicht wirklcih mit mir harmoniert - igitt, schlechtes Beispiel. 
OK, wieder zurück zum Thema: Warum nicht für den Anfang mal ein Wochenende oder zwei dorthin, wo es passende Bikes für die Mädels zum Leihen gibt. Nach ein paar Touren auf modernem und passenden Material und vor allem auf Augenhöhe mit dem Partner (noch besser mit einer reinen Mädels-Truppe) fällt die Entscheidung in vernünftiges, eigenes Material zu investieren gleich viel leichter - viel wichtiger, es kommt so auch wirklich Spaß an der Sache auf. OK, in seltenen Fällen auch mal die Erkenntnis, dass das einfach nicht ihr Hobby ist, aber das ist dann immerhin auch was Wert, 
Auch bieten mittlerweile viele Mountainbike-Schulen Anfängerkurse nur für Frauen, häufig kann hier auch ein Bike mitgebucht werden.

Vielleicht kann sich hier ja auch mal das ein oder andere vom Freund/Mann zum Biken gebrachte Mädel äußern, was die ersten MTB-Erfahrungen so angeht?

In diesem Sinne, angenehmen Abend noch


----------



## unkreativ (23. Januar 2013)

Liebes Bergamont-Team,

könnt Ihr sagen, wann die Händler mit den Revoxen 2013 rechnen dürfen? Ich habe mein 9.3 im Oktober geordert und mein Händler hatte fest mit Eurer Lieferung letzte Woche gerechnet...

Ich meine, es ist jetzt nicht so als würden meine "alten" Bikes von Euch keinen Spaß mehr machen - aber Ihr könnt Euch bestimmt vorstellen wie man sich fühlt, wenn man sooooooo lange warten muss....


----------



## unkreativ (23. Januar 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann sich hier ja auch mal das ein oder andere vom Freund/Mann zum Biken gebrachte Mädel äußern, was die ersten MTB-Erfahrungen so angeht?
> 
> In diesem Sinne, angenehmen Abend noch



Darf auch umgekehrt?

Meine Freundin hat mich zum (MTB-)biken gebracht. Ich komme vom Rennrad und sie mag nicht auf Asphalt fahren. Da ich gerne neue Dinge ausprobiere, habe ich mich dann breit schlagen lassen. Mountainbikes kannte ich nur aus den 90ern. Federgabeln Fehlanzeige und Magura Hydraulikfelgenbremsen das Non-Plus-Ultra. Falls sich wer erinnert - nix für mich. Zu schwer, zu lahm, einfach doof.

Bin dann mal mit dem (sehr guten) Bike von ihrem Dad gefahren, der die gleiche Größe hat wie ich. Das hat schon angefixt. Das Mountainbikes mit "kleinen" Rädern so spritzig sein können und wie viel Spaß man damit haben kann, war schon klasse.

Hab dann im Internet mein erstes eigenes Hardtail bestellt (einen Würfel), ohne lange Informationen zu suchen. Sollte schnell gehen.

Bin dann von Ihr auf die Fahrradmesse nach Essen geschleppt worden, weil sie mir mal Bergamont-Räder zeigen wollte. Was soll ich sagen, ich habe direkt nach der Messe zwei Threesome gekauft, die uns in gröberem Gelände super gefallen haben. Inzwischen stehen ein paar mehr von Räder im Keller und siehe oben, auf das Neuste warte ich gerade.

Fazit: Weil ich eben keine alte Möhre gefahren bin oder auf einem viel zu kleinen Rahmen (sie S, ich L) gesessen habe, sondern weil ich ein gutes Bike in passender Größe ausprobieren konnte, habe ich schnell Spaß am Mountainbiken gefunden. Das führte dazu, dass wir jetzt extrem viel zusammen biken und uns gerade für die Zillertal-Challenge angemeldet haben (im Juli, vielleicht habe ich bis dahin ja das Revox 9.3 endlich ) 

Umgekehrt dürfte das genau so sein und ich denke Ihr habt recht, wenn Ihr sagt, dass es keine gute Idee ist, das neue Bike für sich und das alte für den Significant Other zu verwenden. Denn es gibt bekanntlich keinen zweiten ersten Eindruck


----------



## CCF (23. Januar 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich Unterschiede am Rahmen der 2013er Straitline Modelle? Falls ja, welche?
Oder unterscheiden sich MGN, Team, 8.3 und 7.3 "nur" in der Ausstattung?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## bergamont (24. Januar 2013)

@x_FreiRider_x
Bis einschließlich 2008 hatten alle Big Air Modelle 216mm Dämpfer. Diese Modelle basierten auf dem Evolve Rahmen, einem Eingelenker mit Free Active Response (FAR) Hinterbau.
Erst ab 2009 kamen die Mehrgelenker mit X-Link und 222mm Einbaulänge, mit Ausnahme des Einsteiger Modells Big Air 6.9 - das war weiterhin die FAR Eingelenker-Variante. Ich habe hier ein Übersicht der unterschiedlichen Modelle zusammengestellt.



​
 @hermann089
Den Dämpfer am Hinterbau in der unteren Bohrung einzuhängen gibt ca. 10-15m mehr Federweg.

Dämpferaufnahme am Oberrohr:
- vorne Lenkwinkel flacher und Tretlager tiefer
- hinten Lenkwinkel steiler und Tretlager höher
Jeweils ca. 10mm und 1°

WICHTIG: Bitte bei geändertem Dämpfer oder Einbauposition unbedingt bei ausgebauter Feder bzw. abgelassener Luft die Freigängigkeit des Dämpfers und des Hinterbaus kontrollieren. Es sind nicht immer alle Dämpfer und Montagepositionen möglich (Ausgleichsbehälter darf z.B. nirgends anstoßen oder das Hinterrad an das Sitzrohr stoßen).

 @unkreativ
Das das Warten nervt kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Leider kann ich hier keine Angaben zu Liefertermine/-zeiten geben. Da spielen einfach zu viele Faktoren wie Vororder, Modell, Größe, usw. rein. Ich muss hier auf unsere Händler verweisen - dafür bitte ich um Verständnis.
Übrigens schöne Geschichte, wie Du zum Biken gekommen bist - so rum klappt das also schon mal

 @CCF
Die Straitline Rahmen sind identisch. Je nach Modell wird mit anderen Anbauteilen veredelt.


----------



## alphaXer (25. Januar 2013)

Ich hab ne Nachricht hier im Forum an Bergamont geschrieben, aber seit Tagen keine Anntwort, stimmt da was nicht???


----------



## bergamont (26. Januar 2013)

@alphaXer

Gerade nochmal geschaut, keine Nachricht von Dir bekommen - evtl. falscher Empfänger?


----------



## alphaXer (26. Januar 2013)

Hallo Bergamont, tja, ich bin auch etwas aufgeschmissen. Ich hab auf "kontaktieren" geklickt und sollte zwischen eMail und PN wählen. Ich hab eMail gewählt, finde aber auch bei mir das Gesendete nicht wieder. Gibt's da vllt. ein generelles Problem?


----------



## bergamont (26. Januar 2013)

Nein, es gibt kein generelles Problem. Schreibe doch sonst einfach eine PM wenn das mit der Email bei Dir nicht klappt.


----------



## flachmaennchen (28. Januar 2013)

Wo wir gerade beim Big Air waren...
Ich bin im Moment dabei mein 6.7 für die nächste Saison fit zu machen und hab den Rahmen mal Zwecks Lagerwechsel komplett zerlegt. Bevor ich jetzt alles wieder zusammenschraube war ich auf der Suche nach den Drehmomenten für die ganzen Verschraubungen am Rahmen. Gibts da irgendwo eine Zusammenfassung?
Vordere Dämpferaufnahme, Bolzen vom Schwingenlager, die kleinen Stege in der Schwinge, Dämpferbolzen vorn und hinten, Ausfallenden und Steckachse um mal alle zu nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigairbiker (29. Januar 2013)

Hallo Bergamont Team!
Ich hab mal ne Frage:
wo bekomme ich die daten wie lenkwinkel sitzwinkel usw von einem Bergamont Big Air 6.0 aus 2010 her??
Danke schonmal im voraus!!


----------



## NiBi8519 (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

kann mir evt. jemand sagen welchen Durchmesser die Sattelkolemme vom Evolve 8.4 hat.
Würde ja gerne selbst vermessen, aber mein Bike ist leider nicht greifbar.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## bergamont (30. Januar 2013)

@flachmaennchen
Drehmomentliste als solche habe ich nicht, allerdings sind diese Infos hier auch schon gepostet worden. Sollte die Suchfunktion wirklich nichts ergeben, melde Dich nochmal.
 @bigairbiker
Diese Daten gibt es hier unter Geometrie->2010
 @Schranzi85
Dürfte eine 31,8mm Klemme sein, und eine 27,2mm Sattelstütze.


----------



## NiBi8519 (30. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank!

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## flachmaennchen (31. Januar 2013)

Lediglich das Anzugsmoment für die Dämpferbolzen wurde soweit ich gesehen habe mal erwähnt mit 8Nm oder bei Bedarf auch etwas mehr, das passt soweit.

Die anderen Schraubverbindungen sind immer mit nicht zu fest aber auch nicht zu locker aber auf jeden Fall mit Schraubensicherung beschrieben. Das hat man bei den restlichen Verbindungen auch ganz gut im Gefühl, bis auf die Verschraubung der Ausfallenden. 
Da hab ich teilweise schon mit 4Nm das Alu am Rahmen etwas zerdrückt weil trotz größtmöglicher Unterlegscheibe die Klemmfläche doch recht klein ist. So leicht angezogen ist mir dann auch schonmal ein Ausfallende unter last verrutscht. Deshalb hätte mich speziell da interssiert, was ihr empfehlt.


----------



## bergamont (1. Februar 2013)

@flachmaennchen
Genaue Drehmomentangaben habe ich für diesen Rahmen derzeit nicht. Bei den neueren Rahmen stehen die Anzugswerte der Aluteile (Muttern/Schrauben) inzwischen drauf.
Was mich etwas irritiert ist, dass Du schreibst mit 4Nm das Alu zu zerdrücken. Entweder stimmt Dein Dremomentschlüssel nicht oder der Rahmen ist aus Knete.

Tipp für die Ausfallenden: Passflächen reinigen und entfetten, dann mit Haftpaste (Dynamics, o.ä.) versehen und wieder montieren. Anzugsmoment hier kann man sich ruhig an den normalen Tabellen orientieren. Ich habe es gerade nicht im Kopf, aber das sollten M6 Schrauben sein, dann wären wir bei rund 6-8Nm.

Persönlicher Schraubertipp von mir: Was Drehmomente unter 7-8Nm angeht, bekommt man die mit den Knarren kaum sauber hin, da man durch den langen Hebel fast automatisch etwas verkantet. Besser ist hier so ein Teil im Schraubendrehr-Format, damit bekommt man selbst geringe Drehmomente von 2-3Nm sauber hin.
Da die Drehmomentschlüssel aus dem normalen Consumer-Bereich aber nicht regelmäßig neu geeicht werden bzw. es manchmal von Hause aus schon nicht sind, ist generell Fingerspitzengefühl und gesunder Menschenverstand angesagt. 

hope it helps


----------



## Fekl (1. Februar 2013)

@flachmaennchen

Ich hatte damals genau die gleichen Fragen (musst du mal im Thread suchen). Die Verbindungsstücke habe ich dann einfach gut fest (machs nach Gefühl) gemacht und die Schrauben mit Loctite gesichert. Das Hinterrad ist mir auch 2 mal verrutscht, danach habe ich alles entfettet und die Schrauben fester geknallt und mit Loctite gesichert (wurden sonst von selbst immer locker). Seitdem erstmal keine Probs mehr. Hatte auch Angst das Alu zu zerdrücken, aber das etwas weiche Gefühl kommt erstmal von weggedrücktem Lack. Andere Alternativen wären kurzer Radstand oder passende Plättchen mit 3 Löchern als Unterlegscheibe über dem Langloch machen. Kupferpaste wurde mir damals für die flächen auch nahegelegt, hab ich aber bis jetzt nicht benötigt.


----------



## bergamont (1. Februar 2013)

Fekl schrieb:


> Kupferpaste wurde mir damals für die flächen auch nahegelegt, hab ich aber bis jetzt nicht benötigt.



Geht auch. Kupferpaste ist besonders gut, sollte es dort zu Knarzgeräuschen kommen.


----------



## alet08 (5. Februar 2013)

Ab wann sind denn die neuen Kataloge in den Läden?

Danke, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (5. Februar 2013)

Sind meines Wissens bereits schon seit der Messe im letzten Jahr verfügbar, evtl. mal direkt beim Händler fragen. Es wird auch regelmäßig nachgedruckt, sollten sie mal vergriffen sein.


----------



## ironhorse74 (7. Februar 2013)

@ bergamont
welche gabelfederweg ist beim bigair 2012 bzgl. rahmen-geo möglich ?
130-200mm ?


----------



## bergamont (7. Februar 2013)

Ideal sind 180mm, ich würde die untere Grenze bei 160mm anlegen, dann hoch bis 200mm. Gut, wenn man eine Gabel mit Absenkfunktion für extreme Anstiege (aber eben nicht den normalen Fahrbetrieb) nutzt, ist in abgesenkter Einstellung natürlich auch deutlich kürzer möglich.


----------



## ironhorse74 (7. Februar 2013)

@ bgm
... somit ist diese Gabel auch möglich oder !?
*Fox 36 Talas mit 160-120 mm Federweg*



bergamont schrieb:


> Ideal sind 180mm, ich würde die untere Grenze bei 160mm anlegen, dann hoch bis 200mm. Gut, wenn man eine Gabel mit Absenkfunktion für extreme Anstiege (aber eben nicht den normalen Fahrbetrieb) nutzt, ist in abgesenkter Einstellung natürlich auch deutlich kürzer möglich.


----------



## bergamont (7. Februar 2013)

160/120mm ist schon extrem kurz, das ist etwas über's Ziel hinaus geschossen. Da würde ich lieber den großen Bruder nehmen mit 180/140mm, das harmoniert vernünftig und man kann die Absenkfunktion auch richtig nutzen. Was bringt es sonst, in eine teure Talas zu investieren, wenn man in abgesenktem Zustand keine Freude hat?


----------



## Fred-Rider (7. Februar 2013)

Hi Bergamont-Team,
ist erstmal ziemlich cool das ihr hier seid um zu helfen.Very nice.
Folgendes Problem:Habe mir vor nicht ganz einem halben Jahr einen Bergamont Big Air Limited Rahmen von 2010 neu im Internet gekauft und aufgebaut. Bin an sich auch suuuper happy mit dem Rahmen, bis auf eine Sache.
Und zwar gehts um die Geräuschkulisse der Bremsmomentabstützung,die hat schon von Anfang an etwas Spiel gehabt. Hab gelesen das das aber normal ist,stimmt das? Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen das das so sein soll. Wenn ich das Bike am Sattel hoch hebe,sind da ein paar milimeter bis sich das Hinterrad vom Boden abhebt. Das wird sich doch nach und nach weiter ausschlagen, so das mehr Spiel dazwischen entsteht und die Geräusche noch heftiger werden, oder?
Was kann man da machen? 2011 wurden die Big Air´s ja wieder ohne gebaut. Leider hab ich das Geld nicht um den mir den mal eben zu holen.Hab im Forum ein paar Infos über BMA erhalten können, gab ja einige Probleme damit, angeblich bricht sie schnell und die Lager lösen sich,davon habe ich bisher nichts gemerkt. Mir gehts um das Spiel in der BMA und um die dadurch entstehende Schlaggeräusche beim Shredden.Manchmal als ob das Rad auseinanderbrechen brechen würde.

Gibt es da Unterlegscheiben,Spacer oder irgendetwas dagegen?
Wäre für Hilfe echt dankbar, wollte das Bergamont noch eine gaaanze weile fahren.

Besten Dank schonmal,
Viele Grüße,
Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (8. Februar 2013)

Wenn die BMA Spiel hat, dann kommt dies meist von den Kugelköpfen, die die Strebe mit dem Rahmen und Bremsarm verbinden. Diese haben Schmiernippel und müssen regelmäßig mit einem zähen Fett abgeschmiert werden, um spielfrei zu bleiben.
Wem das nicht reicht, der kann sich im Industriebedarf Ersatz beschaffen, es gibt Kugelgelenke, mit einstllbarer Vorspannung, diese kann man dann strammer einstellen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Februar 2013)

Moin, vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen. Fahre an meinem Contrail eine XT-Bremse, alles prima, bis auf folgenden Effekt: Bei der hinteren Bremse wandern während der Fahrten die Kolben so, daß nach ca. 1 Stunde Tour der äußere Belag beginnt, an der Scheibe zu schleifen. Abstand der Beläge bzw. Kolben konstant, Kolben leichtgängig, Beläge gerade ausgerichtet und abgefahren, alle Sattelpositionen schon durchprobiert. Mit kurzem Drücken läßt sich alles wieder zurückstellen, aber 1 Stunde später ... Was kann Ursache sein?


----------



## bergamont (8. Februar 2013)

Da könnte die Dichtung des Bremskolbens zu stramm sein, der nicht anliegt. Dieser geht nicht weit genug raus, da zu viel Kraft nötig ist. Weil die Hydraulik überall mit gleichem Druck wirkt, geht der leichtgängigere Kolben weiter raus um auszugleichen.
Ich denke da wäre die Reklamation bei Shimano angesagt - allerdings kann so was auch immer eine Einstellungssache sein, von der Ferne unmöglich zu sagen. Also vielleicht vorher noch mal eine Fachwerkstatt drauf schauen lassen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (8. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank, werde der Spur nachgehen.

Noch eine Frage: Nach einem turnusmäßigen Werkstattcheck kann die Gabel, eine 120mm Reba, in der unteren (kleinen) Kammer den Druck nicht mehr halten, nach jeder Tour sind es so 10-20% weniger; in der oberen Kammer ist alles stabil. Wird das Rad nicht gefahren, bleibt der Druck erhalten; auch kein Klappern, kein Ölaustritt, auch sonst scheint alles OK mit der Gabel. Möglicher Grund für den Druckverlust?


----------



## bergamont (9. Februar 2013)

Wurde die Gabel denn geöffnet? Evtl. ein Problem mit einer Dichtung durch falschen Einbau? HIerzu unbedingt bei der Werkstatt vorsprechen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. Februar 2013)

Werde Dienstag bei der Werkstatt aufschlagen, wollte aber die Fehlerquelle vorher eingrenzen. Da im Stand kein Druckverlust auftritt, und die Tauchrohre keine Kratzer aufweisen, kommen wohl nur ein Kratzer in der Kolbenstande oder spezifische Dichtungsprobleme bzw.  Falschmontage in betracht, da ich davon ausgehe, daß bei einer Beschädigung oder Abnutzung der Dichtung der Druck auch im Stand nachlassen müßte; korrekt?


----------



## ironhorse74 (11. Februar 2013)

@ bgm
das komplettbike bgm bigair 2012 mattblack ist mit der fox talas 180-140mm ausgestattet ...

in welchem gelände kann man die absenkmöglichkeit handhaben bzw. nutzen - ohne die gabel zu beschädigen !?

a) nur beim uphill die 140mm einstellung nutzen (sowohl grobes gelände als auch asphalt anstiege) ?

b) auch bei ebenen strecken (sowohl grobes gelände und asphalt) ?

c ) auch ab und zu beim downhill (sowohl grobes gelände als auch asphalt) ?


----------



## bergamont (11. Februar 2013)

Eigentlich eher eine Frage für Fox, aber grundsätzlich kann man die Absenkfunktion überall nutzen. Hauptsächlich eine Frage der Sinnhaftigkeit, warum sollte man im DH auf mehr Federweg verzichten wollen? Auch wird beim Absenken der Gabel die Kennlinie an den reduzierten Federweg angepasst - vereinfacht gesagt, die Gabel wird härter.
Da das Big Air 180mm Federweg am Rahmen hat und auch der Negativfederweg der Gabel bei 180mm eingestellt wird, hätte man im DH-Betrieb bei 140mm vorne und 180mm hinten kein sehr ausgewogenes Fahrwerk (vorne härter als hinten). Beim Anstieg, wo sich das Gewicht nach hinten verlagert, ist das wiederum kein Thema. In der Ebene, wo meist im Sitzen pedaliert wird relativiert sich das dann ebenfalls etwas.

Kurz: Weniger eine Frage der Haltbarkeit, als vielmehr des Fahrgefühls und der Abstimmung. 
Wobei man natürlich anmerken muss, dass der Einsatz im DH oder grobem Gelände mit hartem Fahrwerk natürlich eine Mehrbelastung für das Bike, insbesondere Lagerpunkte usw. darstellt.


----------



## DH-Schwaben (15. Februar 2013)

Hi,

brauche ein bisschen Hilfe. 
Welche Tretlagerbreite hat das Bergamont Big Air 9.9 von 2009 mit der Hammerschmidt Kurbel?


besten Dank.


----------



## bergamont (15. Februar 2013)

@DH-Schwaben

Tretlagergehäuse hat 83mm oder ist die Breite der Achse selbst gemeint? Die müsste ich anfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Schwaben (15. Februar 2013)

besten Dank, 

war genau die Info, die ich wissen wollte.
Top Service (;


----------



## Pandi (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo Bergamont,
ich bin Besitzer eines 2012er Straitline 8.2 und hab zwei Fragen...
Zum einen wollte ich wissen ob die Garantie verfällt, wenn der Rahmen lackiert wird, und zum anderen habe ich auf Eurer Website gesehen, dass das Straitline 8.2  schwarze Lager an der Wippe etc. hat (Ich hoffe Lager ist die richtige Bezeichnung...), bei mir sind diese "Lager" aber gelb (denke mal eloxiert...). Ich wundere mich nur, weil ich das bisher an keinem anderen Straitline 8.2 gesehen habe 
Gruß,
Pandi


----------



## MrFreecastle (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo Bergamont,

ich baue mir zur Zeit einen Big Air Team Rahmen von 2012 auf und möchte meinen Vivid RC2 gegen einen Vivid Air RC2 ersetzen. Ich habe schonmals nach Compression und Rebound Werten gefragt (Medium/Low) und jetzt nochmals eine Frage. Laut einer nicht mehr 100 Prozent aktuellen Tabelle von Rock Shox sind bei Dämpfer Einbaulängen des Vivid Airs bei 222 mm sowohl Medium als auch Low Rebound Konfigurationen möglich bzw. einstellbar. Ist das Richtig oder ist nur die Medium Compression und Low Rebound Einstellung fahrbar.

Grüße Sid


----------



## bergamont (17. Februar 2013)

@Pandi
Ja, die Garantie verfällt wenn der Rahmen lackiert wird, da wir keinen Einfluss auf die angewendeten Verfahren haben - und auch keinen Einfluss nehmen werden ;-) 
Das geschieht also auf eigene "Gefahr". 
Was die Lager angeht, so vermute ich mal Du meinst die Bolzen, diese decken auch die Lager ab und sind aus Aluminium und in der Regel passend zum Rahmendekor eloxiert. Die Bolzen müssten wir in Schwarz am Start haben, bitte mal Deinen Bergamont Händler das bei unserem Service anzufragen.
 @MrFreecastle
Ist das diese ominöse Tabelle von RockShox über die man das Tune rausfinden soll? Die trifft leider nicht immer ins Schwarze, laut meinen Infos von der Technik ist M/L am nächsten am optimalen Setup.


----------



## Pandi (18. Februar 2013)

@bergamont 
Schonmal danke für die schnelle Antwort! 
Also bei mir sehen die Bolzen so aus:



Edit:
So siehts auf eurer Seite aus:




Ich hoffe man sieht was ich meine.


----------



## Nikedge (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo hallo,

kurze Frage und zwar hatte ich geplant an mein Bigair MGN eine Boxxer dran zu ,,kleben´´. Frage wäre jetzt ob es möglich ist und ob jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht hat und wie es mit der Garantie aussieht, habe schon öfters gehört das die Bigair´s für Doppelbrücken freigegeben sind ?!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## bergamont (19. Februar 2013)

@Pandi
Das sind die Bolzen die ich meinte.
Manchmal gibt es kleine Abweichungen und Änderungen vom Katalogbild. Das kommt leider vor, da die Musterräder lange vor der eigentlichen Serienproduktion fotografiert werden müssen und sich zwischenzeitlich noch etwas am Design geändert hat.
 @Nikedge
Kein Problem, kannst Du machen. Die Big Airs haben wir für Doppelbrücken bis 200mm Federweg freigegeben.


----------



## Pandi (19. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## mw.dd (25. Februar 2013)

@bergamont
Darf ich Euch kurz daran erinnern, das zum Zeitpunkt "kurz vor Saisonstart" eine HP mit den Bikes, die man im vergangenen Jahr hätte kaufen können, nicht sonderlich informativ ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (25. Februar 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> @bergamont
> Darf ich Euch kurz daran erinnern, das zum Zeitpunkt "kurz vor Saisonstart" eine HP mit den Bikes, die man im vergangenen Jahr hätte kaufen können, nicht sonderlich informativ ist?



Deswegen gibt es den deutlich informativeren Teil unter dem auf der Startseite rechts oben eingeblendeten Link: http://previewmy2013.bergamont.de/

Es wird aber auch demnächst einen ordentlichen relaunch der Seite geben.


----------



## Laktathunter (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo Bergamont Team,

eine Frage:
in den vergangen Jahren war der Trend bei Marathon und CC Hardtails eindeutig zu 2,25 Zoll  Reifen. Diese sollten neben etwas Komfort sogar durch die geringere Walkarbeit de ider Reifen leisten muss,auch noch kraftsparender sein. Zudem bringt der erhöht Grip mehr Sicherheit. 

Warum stattet Ihr nun Eure Revox 29er mit 2,1 Zoll Reifen aus?

Danke für das Feddback.


----------



## bergamont (27. Februar 2013)

@Fomeracer

Korrekt der Trend ging bzw. geht zu eher breiteren Reifen, dennoch sind unsere 29er mit 2.1" breiten Reifen bestückt (übrigens auch schon im letzten Jahr). Das geschieht vornehmlich aus Gründen der Gewichtsersparnis, denn rotierende Masse zu sparen bringt in Relation immer am meisten. Nach dem Feedback was wir von unserem Team bekommen haben, denken wir auch nicht, dass 2.1" für den Marathon- und CrossCountry-Einsatz zu schmal, sondern tatsächlich genau richtig dimensioniert ist. Sicherlich bringt ein etwas breiterer Reifen etwas mehr Reserven mit, aber im Großen und Ganzen sind wir der Meinung, dass für diesen Einsatz die Vorteile der 2.1" Reifen überwiegen.
Wer etwas mehr Komfort sucht oder gröberes Profil bevorzugt, kann natürlich auch nachträglich 2.25" Reifen montieren.


----------



## Laktathunter (27. Februar 2013)

Danke für da sschnelle Feedback,

dann werde ich mal die 2.1 Zoll auf meinem Revox MGN testen. Bleibt der Auslieferungstermin bei KW 11 für dei MGNs?


----------



## bergamont (27. Februar 2013)

@Fomeracer

Zu Lieferterminen kann ich hier leider nichts sagen, die sind je nach Händler unterschiedlich und deshalb immer mit selbigem zu klären ;-)


----------



## keroson (1. März 2013)

@Fomeracer: KW 11 soltte hinhauen, war auch die letzte Info die ich hatte  Wenn ein Händler natürlich Zahlungsrückstände etc. hat, dann kann es auch mal ein bisschen länger dauern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unkreativ (3. März 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> @_Fomeracer_
> 
> Korrekt der Trend ging bzw. geht zu eher breiteren Reifen, dennoch sind unsere 29er mit 2.1" breiten Reifen bestückt (übrigens auch schon im letzten Jahr). (...) Nach dem Feedback was wir von unserem Team bekommen haben, denken wir auch nicht, dass 2.1" für den Marathon- und CrossCountry-Einsatz zu schmal, sondern tatsächlich genau richtig dimensioniert ist.



Zu schmal nicht unbedingt, das "Problem" kann aber an anderer Stelle lauern: Ich habe an dem Revox 9.3 von Euch ja Racing Ralphs bekommen. Schnell musste ich lernen, dass die sich auf Waldboden sehr schnell zusetzen und vor allem vorne in Kurven oft der Grip fehlt.

Mit der oft empfohlenen Standard-Kombination hinten Racing Ralph und vorne Rocket Ron ließ sich das recht gut beheben. 

Vielleicht schaut Ihr mal ob sich das nicht eine Idee für Euch ist?


----------



## NiBi8519 (4. März 2013)

Hi,

ich brauch mal wieder etwas Hilfe 

  Gibt es eine Übersicht der Daten (Geo etc) vom Evolve Enduro 8.4?
  Bin im Netz nicht fündig geworden.

  Ansonsten würde ich gerne wissen welche Gabel und Dämpfer ich max. verbauen kann.
  Mir wurde gesagt ne 160er Gabel und ein 200x57 Dämpfer würden gehen- ist diese Aussage korrekt?



Gruß

Schranzi


----------



## alet08 (4. März 2013)

200x57 bin ich auch gefahren, funktioniert prima, ergibt ca. 6mm mehr Federweg.
Aber eine 160er Gabel? 

Ich hatte eine 130er drin, was für die Geo völlig ok war. Mehr würde ich auch dem Rahmen nicht antun wollen, sowohl wegen der Geo als auch wg. der Stabilität. (evtl. noch ein 140er)

 Alex

Edith: Be i den Geodaten kannst dich, denke ich, an die 2008er halten, da sollte sich nicht viel getan haben, is aber ohne Garantie


----------



## NiBi8519 (4. März 2013)

Hi Alex, danke für die Info 
Also der Vorbesitzer hatte ne 160er Gabel wohl mal drin daher meine Info. Ich fahre z.Z die Pike mit 140 und ist supi-echt robust obwohl ja nicht grad aktuell. Ein Dämpfer mit mehr Federweg also 200 anstatt wie momentan 190 ist eine Überlegung wert. Was für einen Dämpfer hattest Du denn verbaut? Bist Du auch wirklich Enduro damit unterwegs gewesen? 

Gruß Nina 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## alet08 (4. März 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> [...] Was für einen Dämpfer hattest Du denn verbaut? Bist Du auch wirklich Enduro damit unterwegs gewesen?
> 
> Gruß Nina
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2



Ich ahtte einen fox RP2 (Luftdämpfer) drin.
Gefahgren bin ich das, was ich heute mit meinem AM mache, damals wohl Enduro 
Ich bin damit halt auch 60km Touren gefahren und drops bis 1m, was für Andere vllt noch XC ist


----------



## NiBi8519 (4. März 2013)

alet08 schrieb:


> Ich ahtte einen fox RP2 (Luftdämpfer) drin.
> Gefahgren bin ich das, was ich heute mit meinem AM mache, damals wohl Enduro
> Ich bin damit halt auch 60km Touren gefahren und drops bis 1m, was für Andere vllt noch XC ist



Ok danke noch mal. Ich liebäugel mit nem Stahlfeder Dämpfer- mal sehen was es wird.
Hast mir aber schon mal weitergeholfen- ich Dank Dir 


*Edit:*

In einem anderen Thread wird auch grade diskutiert was meine Geo betrift- siehe: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10378219#post10378219
Wäre nett wenn sich jemand von Bergamont dazu äußern könnte was jetzt geht oder auch nicht. 

Danke schön


----------



## KILLERBIKER (7. März 2013)




----------



## NiBi8519 (7. März 2013)

Cool danke, dass klärt dann meine Fragen  

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## FR-Dirk (11. März 2013)

Hi,

habe da mal eine Frage, welche Einbaulänge+Hub hat der Dämpfer vom Straitline Team 2011?

Danke im vorraus.

Grüße Dirk


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (11. März 2013)

241x76


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Air_JORDAN (12. März 2013)

Liebäugle mit einem 2012er Bergamont Revox MGN.

Bin 1,88, Schrittlänge 92, lange Arme und will ein XL haben. Am Samstag hab ich bei Canyon 29er probegefahren, da war das L indiskutabel, das XL ok.

Im Vergleich hat das Bergamont ein etwas lämgres Sitzrohr (560 statt 545),
ein etwas längres Oberrohr (635 statt 630), Kettentreben 438 versus 434,

Hier mal die Maße Canyon/Bergamont:

Rahmenhöhe XL
Sitzrohrlänge 545/560
Oberrohrlänge 630/625
Steuerrohr 130/125
Lenkwinkel70°/71
Sitzrohrwinkel 74°/73,5
Kettenstreben433,87/432
Radstand1138/1106
Überstandhöhe 853/814 (das spricht für Bergamont !!!)

Käme ich mit den Bergamont Maßen klar?

Und ganz wichtig, vetragen die LR 100 KG?


----------



## bergamont (12. März 2013)

@Air_JORDAN

rein rechnerisch dürfte das XL mit Deinen Maßen noch passen, würde mich aber vorher auf jeden Fall mal auf ein Revox setzen - die Carbon Rahmen sind von der Geo identisch, kann also auch ein anderes Modell oder eines vom letzten Jahr sein. Versuche Dich zum Vergleich auch noch mal auf ein L zu setzen.

Reynolds gibt übrigens keine Gewichtsbeschränkung bei den Carbon-Laufrädern vor.


----------



## Dreckfinger (14. März 2013)

Hey, ich hätte mal eine Frage zum Kiez pro...

Ich würde gerne Cantisockel montieren und habe keine Lust ewig zu suchen, welche Sockel (mit welchem Gewinde) da passen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was für ein Gewinde die Canti-Sockel beim Kiez Pro haben?


----------



## bergamont (15. März 2013)

@Dreckfinger
Die älteren Kiez Pro hatten dort ein M10 Gewinde. Kann man z.B. mit einer entsprechenden Schraube überprüfen.


----------



## Dreckfinger (15. März 2013)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort. Schonmal gut zu wissen, daß es ein M10-Gewinde ist. Leider gibt es M10-Cantisockel auch noch mit unterschiedlichen Gewindesteigungen. So gibts zB: M10x1 oder M10x1,25 oder M10x1,5. Teilweise gibt es die dann sogar noch mit unterschiedlicher Einschraubtiefe...


----------



## bergamont (15. März 2013)

Habe darüber leider keine so genauen Aufzeichnungen vorliegen.
Wenn es so viele unterschiedliche Sockel zum Nachkaufen gibt, dann gehe bitte zu einem Bergamont Händler, er soll über unseren Service die Passenden ordern. Dann bist Du sicher, dass es passt.

Ansonsten müsste ich nächste Woche Infos aus der Werkstatt einholen, was die genauen Dimensionen sind.


----------



## bigairbiker (18. März 2013)

Halo Bergamont Team!
Welche reifenbreite passt maximal hintan in ein 2010er Bergamont Big Air 6.0?
Danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## bergamont (19. März 2013)

Wie immer bei Fragen zur max. Reifenbreite kann ich keine allgemeingültige und eindeutige Antwort liefern, da die genauen Reifendimensionen je nach Hersteller und Modell unterscheidlich ausfallen.

Beim Big Air 6.0 war Serienmäßig ein Maxxis Ardent 26x2.4" montiert, maximal passen Reifen mit 2.4" - 2.5".
Wichtig ist, dass nach vorne zum Sattelrohr und Tretlager-Yoke, sowie zu beiden Seiten mindestens ein Fingerbreit Platz ist, damit der Reifen auch dann noch frei dreht, wenn er sich mit Schlamm zusetzt bzw. wenn Rahmen und/oder Hinterrad z.B. bei Landungen oder in ruppigen Passagen etwas flexen. Wenn ein Reifen sehr breit ausfällt kann aber auch schon bei 2.35" schluss sein - das gilt es zu beachten.

Leider können wir keine Liste lieferen, welche Reifenmodelle bei welchem Rahmen in welcher Größe passen ;-)


----------



## Dreckfinger (28. März 2013)

Hey, ich hab nen Kiez Pro no.89 bekommen. Weiß nicht genau welchen Jahrganges - ist das Rot/Weiße mit den blauen Streifen. Jedenfalls weiß ich nicht, wie das Sattelstützenmaß ist und habe grad keinen Messschieber. Kann mir jemand sagen, welches Maß die Sattelstütze haben muss?

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (28. März 2013)

Das rot/weiße Kiez Pro mit den blauen Streifen braucht eine 30,4mm Stütze. Ist heute leider ein ungewöhnliches Maß. Es gibt Aftermarket-Stützen von Shannon, Thomson aber auch günstige von Procraft, Kalloy, etc.


----------



## Dreckfinger (29. März 2013)

Vielen Dank. Da werd ich schon was finden.
Gruß


----------



## Maracuja10 (29. März 2013)

Hallo ans Support Team,

Mich würde interessieren, was für einen Sattelklemmendurchmesser das Revox 9.2 (2012) besitzt? 31,8mm?

Dankeschön und frohe Ostern


----------



## bergamont (29. März 2013)

Ja, 31,8mm ist korrekt für das Revox 9.2

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## unkreativ (29. März 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> Ja, 31,8mm ist korrekt für das Revox 9.2
> 
> Frohe Ostern!



Auch frohe Ostern. Und bitte mal schnell hier klicken:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=626984


----------



## j0kkel (1. April 2013)

Hallo bergamont Team,

Ist es möglich einen Satz Rahmensticker für einen Bergamont Dolce RR Rahmen zu bekommen?

Danke schonmal.
Jokkel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (2. April 2013)

@j0kkel
Rahmenaufkleber einzeln haben wir leider nicht, denn in der Produktion werden spezielle Wassertransfers verwendet, die dann je nach Modell z.T. auch noch überlackiert werden. Daher ist diese Art der Dekore für den normalen Verkauf ungeeignet.

Ein gute Alternative ist es, sich bei einem Fahrzeugbeschrifter entsprechende Folien plotten zu lassen. Das ist in der Regel für wenige Euro zu machen. Unser Logo darf man sich zur privaten Verwendung dazu gerne herunterladen.


----------



## ArneB (3. April 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe mal auch mal eine kleine Frage.
Ich hab das Threesome EX von 2012 und beim Rad ist die Leitungsverlegung unten am Unterrohr. Die Leitungen werden ja mit so Plastikclips und einer Schraube gehalten. Mir ist da eins verloren gegangen. Wo bekomme ich die denn jetzt her ? 

Danke !


----------



## j0kkel (3. April 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> @_j0kkel_
> Rahmenaufkleber einzeln haben wir leider nicht, denn in der Produktion werden spezielle Wassertransfers verwendet, die dann je nach Modell z.T. auch noch überlackiert werden. Daher ist diese Art der Dekore für den normalen Verkauf ungeeignet.
> 
> Ein gute Alternative ist es, sich bei einem Fahrzeugbeschrifter entsprechende Folien plotten zu lassen. Das ist in der Regel für wenige Euro zu machen. Unser Logo darf man sich zur privaten Verwendung dazu gerne herunterladen.




Super, danke!


----------



## Nikedge (4. April 2013)

Hallo,

wollte mir gerne das Bergamont Revox 9.3 bestellen bin mir aber nicht sicher was die Größe angeht, das übliche Problem . Habe leider auch keine Möglichkeit Probe zusitzen bzw. Probe zufahren. Allerdings hatte ich vor einem halbem Jahr ein Cube Reaction in 20 Zoll, es hatte natürlich eine andere Geometrie usw. Ausserdem besitze ich das Bergamont Big Air MGN 2012 in L. 

Ich bin knapp 180cm Groß und ich würde jetzt zu der L Variante tendiere.
Schrittlänge müsste ich Ausmessen falls Not wendig. 

Mein Augenmerk liegt jetzt eher zu 60% beim touren und 40% für Rennen. 

MfG


----------



## bergamont (4. April 2013)

@Nikedge

zur Orientierung: ich bin 1,79m mit Schrittlänge 87cm und bevorzuge das Revox in M
In L wird es Dir sicherlich nicht zu groß sein, aber M wäre eine Alternative wenn es kompakter sein soll - letztlich Geschmackssache. Hier im Forum gibt es da zu Recht unterschiedliche Ansichten, denn hier geht es auch immer um die individuelle Fahrweise. 

Wo kommst Du her?
Als nächstes sind wir mit unserem Trailer in Kronberg (Hibike) und Lörrach (FollowMe) unterwegs, dann Bonn (wo habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf), Winterberg (Dirtmasters) und Willingen (Bike Festival) - überall dort kann man die Bikes testen.


----------



## Smutjes (5. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ne Frage wegen meinem Contrail. Leider ist der Dämpfer undicht und ich komme erst demnächst dazu diesen zu reparieren. 

Jedoch würde ich ganz gerne in der Zeit noch fahren.

Frage: Schadet es dem Rahmen, wenn ich eine starre Verbindung 190mm wie Dämpfer mit entsprechenden Auge anfertige und damit fahre? Gehen die Lager davon kaputt?


----------



## bergamont (5. April 2013)

@Smutjes
Davon würde ich abraten, die Lagerpunkte eines Fullys sind nicht unbedingt dafür ausgelegt die z.B. auf einer bergab-passage auftretenden Kräfte dauerhaft bei starrem Hinterbau aufzunehmen. Zwar hat ein blockierbarer Dämpfer einen ähnlichen Effekt wie eine starre Stange, jedoch ist die Blockierfunktion auch nicht für Abfahrten oder besonders schweres Gelände gedacht. Wird nun eine starre Verbindung eingesetzt lässt diese natürlich keine Verstellung mehr zu und es besteht die Gefahr der Überlastung.

Sowas wäre eine Notreparatur auf dem Trail für den Weg nach Hause, aber nicht unbedingt ein Ersatz für den Dämpfer und dauerhaften Einsatz.
Hinzu kommt auch, dass man ja in der Regel nicht mit komplett ausgefahrenem Dämpfer unterwegs ist, sonder immer etwas Negativ-Federweg hat - also tiefer im Rad sitzt. Die Fahrposition wäre also obendrein nicht ideal.


----------



## unkreativ (13. April 2013)

@bergamont

Könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob ich an den mitgelieferten Felgen des Revox 9.3 direkt Milch statt Schlauch verwenden kann? Soweit ich weiß lassen sich die Schwalbe TLR-Reifen ganz gut schlauchlos umrüsten, mein Schrauber (ich bin zu doof für sowas) will jetzt nur wissen, ob die Felgen auch TLR sind (und ob ggf. Felgenband gebraucht wird).


----------



## mw.dd (13. April 2013)

unkreativ schrieb:


> @bergamont
> 
> Könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob ich an den mitgelieferten Felgen des Revox 9.3 direkt Milch statt Schlauch verwenden kann? Soweit ich weiß lassen sich die Schwalbe TLR-Reifen ganz gut schlauchlos umrüsten, mein Schrauber (ich bin zu doof für sowas) will jetzt nur wissen, ob die Felgen auch TLR sind (und ob ggf. Felgenband gebraucht wird).



Um diese Felgen schlauchlos zu fahren, benötigst Du das entsprechende Umbaukit (Felgenband + Ventile + Milch) von DT Swiss oder Stan's NoTubes.
Statt des Felgenbandes kannst Du es auch mit irgendeinem Tesa probieren; ist hier im Forum beschrieben. Ventile allerdings musst Du sowieso kaufen, Milch höchstwahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## bergamont (13. April 2013)

@unkreativ
Korrekt, es ist so wie es @mw.dd geschrieben hat. Es müssen die Felgenlöcher abgeklebt werden und spezielle Ventile gesetzt werden, dann klappt das so wie mit jeder anderen normalen Felge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightrush (15. April 2013)

Hi,

ich habe da mal ein paar technische Fragen zu eurem Kiez Pro (2012/2013).
Ich würde gerne den kompletten Antrieb auf 10x1-Schaltung umbauen, dazu bräuchte ich aber ein paar Kenngrößen, zu denen ich keine genauen Daten online finden konnte, bzw. die ich gern bestätigt wüsste:

1. Das Innenlager ist 68mm BSA?
2. Postmounts sind sowohl hinten als auch an der Gabel vorhanden, richtig?
3. Welche Einbaubreite und Achstyp hat die Hinterradnabe?
4. Haben die standardmäßig verbauten Ausfallenden am Pro auch eine Montagemöglichkeit für Schaltwerke, wie sie das 040 hat?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## bergamont (16. April 2013)

1. Das Innenlager ist 68mm BSA?
Korrekt
2. Postmounts sind sowohl hinten als auch an der Gabel vorhanden, richtig?
Korrekt
3. Welche Einbaubreite und Achstyp hat die Hinterradnabe?
10x135mm es passen Standardnaben mit Schnellspannern, empfohlen sind aber Schraubachsen wegen der verstellbaren Ausfallenden.
4. Haben die standardmäßig verbauten Ausfallenden am Pro auch eine Montagemöglichkeit für Schaltwerke, wie sie das 040 hat?
Korrekt


----------



## Fekl (16. April 2013)

Kurze Frage: Monarch RT3 in den alten Big Air Eingelenker (8.7). Welches Tune (Druckstufe und Zugstufe) funktioniert da gut?


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (16. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein Contrail 8.3 gekauft. Das Rad ist super, nur eines passt mir nicht: Der Lenker ist mit 680mm zu schmal. Mein Händler sagte mir, dass ich da bei Bergamont keine Lösung finden werde. Ist das so? 

Ich hätte gern einen mit dem gleichen Dekor in 720mm oder sogar 740mm. Kann man den Lenker nicht tauschen?

Gruß

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## mw.dd (16. April 2013)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hätte gern einen mit dem gleichen Dekor in 720mm oder sogar 740mm. Kann man den Lenker nicht tauschen?
> ...



Warum sollte man den Lenker nicht tauschen können? Der ist doch verschraubt? Und was ist an dem Design so besonderes? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, das die "bgm"-Teile nicht das komplette Spektrum abdecken; an meinem Threesome EX ist jedenfalls ein 750er Answer dran.


----------



## bergamont (16. April 2013)

@Schrankwandbiker

Einen Lenker in genau der Farbgebung wie er jetzt am Rad ist, gibt es leider nicht in einer anderen Länge - wahrscheinlich meinte das der Händler. Die Längen und Dekore werden immer nur jeweils passend zu den Bikes produziert, da diese nicht als eigenständige Produkte gehandelt werden.

Einen beliebigen anderen Lenker zu montieren ist aber natürlich kein Problem und von 680mm zu 720mm dürfte das in der Regel auch mit der Leitungslänge noch gerade so hinkommen, müsste natürlich Du bzw. der Händler prüfen.


----------



## nightrush (16. April 2013)

Okay, danke für die Antworten.
Austausch-Ausfallenden für Steckachsen wird es wahrscheinlich nicht geben, oder?


----------



## Schrankwandbiker (16. April 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Schrankwandbiker
> 
> Einen Lenker in genau der Farbgebung wie er jetzt am Rad ist, gibt es leider nicht in einer anderen Länge - wahrscheinlich meinte das der Händler. Die Längen und Dekore werden immer nur jeweils passend zu den Bikes produziert, da diese nicht als eigenständige Produkte gehandelt werden.
> 
> Einen beliebigen anderen Lenker zu montieren ist aber natürlich kein Problem und von 680mm zu 720mm dürfte das in der Regel auch mit der Leitungslänge noch gerade so hinkommen, müsste natürlich Du bzw. der Händler prüfen.



Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Wenn mein Händler den Lenker tauscht, dann kostet mich das nochmals mindestens 30,00 Euro und darauf habe ich eigentlich keinen Bock. 

Deshalb die Frage ob Bergamont da was anbietet.

Gruß

Schrankwandbiker


----------



## bergamont (16. April 2013)

@nightrush
Nein, da gibt es leider nur die normalen, offenen Ausfallenden. Steckachse am Dirt-Hardtail ist einfach zu selten. In der Regel wird singlespeed gefahren und da sind die Naben meist mit Schraubachse.
 @Schrankwandbiker
30 Euro für den Tausch inkl. Lenker? Dagegen ist doch eigentlich nichts zu sagen. Selbst wenn wir andere Lenker einzeln anbieten würden, dann wären die ja auch nicht umsonst - oder habe ich Dich da falsch verstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schrankwandbiker (16. April 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> @nightrush
> Nein, da gibt es leider nur die normalen, offenen Ausfallenden. Steckachse am Dirt-Hardtail ist einfach zu selten. In der Regel wird singlespeed gefahren und da sind die Naben meist mit Schraubachse.
> @Schrankwandbiker
> 30 Euro für den Tausch inkl. Lenker? Dagegen ist doch eigentlich nichts zu sagen. Selbst wenn wir andere Lenker einzeln anbieten würden, dann wären die ja auch nicht umsonst - oder habe ich Dich da falsch verstanden?



Na wenn ich bei Euch ein neues Bike kaufe dann ist das doch ne Kleinigkeit, denn entsprechenden Lenker mit anzubieten. Was soll ich mit dem schmalen Lenker machen?


----------



## unkreativ (17. April 2013)

*never mind*

*wer Augen im Kopf hat....*


----------



## bergamont (18. April 2013)

Schrankwandbiker schrieb:


> Na wenn ich bei Euch ein neues Bike kaufe dann ist das doch ne Kleinigkeit, denn entsprechenden Lenker mit anzubieten. Was soll ich mit dem schmalen Lenker machen?



Naja, ganz so einfach ist das auch wieder nicht, als dass es eine Kleinigkeit wäre. Wir müssten ja für jedes Modell die passenden Lenker in verschiedenen Längen vorhalten. Damit nicht genug, es gibt Lenker z.B. auch in unterschiedlichen Kröpfungen, usw. 
Außerdem würde das an den Kosten die dem Kunden bei einer Änderung entstehen kaum etwas ändern. Denn der Lenker muss ja trotzdem zusätzlich gekauft werden, da wir nur Kompletträder verkaufen und nicht nach Kundenwunsch einzelne Räder zusammenbauen. Das ist auch absolut normal und so üblich für Komplettradanbieter. Es gibt Hersteller, die sich auf Custom-Aufbauten spezialisiert haben, die sind dann aber meist auch etwas teuerer, die sie u.a. höhere Lager-/Logistikkosten haben.


----------



## herby511 (19. April 2013)

Bin momentan von Qualität und Kundenservice sehr enttäuscht.
Habe mir im letzten Jahr als zweites Bergamont Mountainbike ein Threesome EX zugelegt. Mein Erstbike ist ein Contrail LTD. Als ich mein Threesome nun nach seiner Winterpause, in dem ich das Contrail wieder gefahren bin aus der Garage holte, war bereits das Bergamontemblem vom Steuerrohr abgefallen!
Die eigentliche Entäuschung ist jedoch,dass der verbaute Rock Shox Dämpfer bei meinen drei kleine Touren jeweils Luft verlohr. 
Vom Händler meines Vertrauens wurde mir nun mitgeteilt, dass Bergamont keinen Austausch des, nicht einmal sechs Monate gefahrenen Dämpfers durchführen wird! 
Das kann doch nicht Qualität und Kundenservice made in Germany. Bei einem Bike für knapp 3500 Euro fällt nach einem halben Jahr bereits das Emblem am Steuerrohr ab und der verbaute Dämpfer gibt seinen Geist auf und Bergamont weigert sich den Dämpfer gegen einen neuen, funktionsfähigen zu ersetzen. 
Ich habe erst lange auf das Bike gewartet, jetzt lange auf den Frühling um endlich wieder vernünftig mit meinem Threesome EX Biken zu können und jetzt das. 
Ich möchte nicht einen, vielleicht in einigen Wochen reparierten evtl. von Anfang an defekten Dämpfer, sondern erwarte eigentlich bei einem Bike in dieser Preisklasse funktionierte Komponenten oder zumindest Ersatz, wenn ein Teil nach so kurzem Gebrauch schon einen Defekt zeigt. 

Wäre schön, wenn Bergamont einen treuen Kunden ( auch meine Tochter fährt Bergamont) hier entsprechende Kulanz erweisen würde.


----------



## bergamont (19. April 2013)

@herby511

Dann wollen wir mal versuchen das verlorene Vertrauen wieder herzustellen.
Das der Kleber vom Headbadge nicht hält ist natürlich ärgerlich. Evtl. hat hier jemand in der Montage entweder nicht ordentlich entfettet oder den Alu-Badge nicht ordentlich auf das Steuerrohr angepasst, dann hat der nur punktuellen Kontakt.
Einfachste und schnellste Methode ist das original Klebeband runter machen und durch ein Montageband (ist etwas dicker und elastischer) aus dem Baumarkt zu ersetzen. Wenn Dir das zuviel ist, bekommst Du von uns einen neuen Headbadge - kein Problem.

In Bezug auf den Dämpfer scheint mir hier ein Kommunikationsproblem vorzuliegen:
Wenn es bei Anbauteilen, die nicht von uns stammen, wie z.B. hier bei Deinem Dämpfer zu einer Reklamation kommt, sind unsere Händler angewiesen, diese Teile direkt zum jeweiligen Service-Center des Herstellers oder dem Importeur zu schicken. Dort können diese getauscht bzw. repariert werden. Wir selbst können gerade an Federelementen keinen Service durchführen und geben das in solchen Fällen auch dorthin weiter. Der direkte Weg ist hier also definitv schneller. RockShox ist auch sehr kulant und schnell, das sollte absolut kein Problem darstellen - schon gar nicht nach sechs Monaten. Wenn doch, dann schicke mir bitte mal Deine und die Daten Deines Händler per PM, damit wir das klären können.


----------



## Totoxl (24. April 2013)

Hallo Bergamont Team,
Ich Interessiere mich für ein Threesome SL. Da aber viel Räder in Xl bescheiden aussehen. 
Würde ich gerne mal ein Bild von einem XL Threesome Sl sehen. Habt ihr evtl. eins auf Festplatte? Ich habe leider keinen Händler in der Nähe der eins da hätte, wo ich es mir anschauen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## federwech (24. April 2013)

Hallo bergamont,

habe ne Frage zu den Steckachsen in den Bigair CPS Modellen.
Da ich meinen Croozer bikeanhänger ziehen möchte, brauche ich ne Achse die mit Innensechskant zu montieren ist. 
Die Maxleachse fällt leider aus weil ich den Hebel nicht zum komplett drehen kann, um die Achse zu spannen. Dabei ist die Kupplung im Weg.

12x150mm Achsen gibts ja zum Nachkaufen, 157x12 habe ich bisher keine entdeckt. 
Nun meine Frage kann ich die Achse auch durch eine mit 150mm Länge ersetzen?
Habe gelesen, dass manche Achsen mit 135mm Breite auch in 142mm Hinterbauten passen.
Verhält sich das mit 150 zu 157mm ebenso bzw. könnt ihr mir eine Mindestschaftlänge angeben?

(Würde die Achse nur einsetzen, wenn ich den Anhänger ziehen möchte. Zum "gscheit" fahren würde ich dann die originale Maxle wieder einsetzen)

Ich baue auf euch, sonst muss ich nur wegen dem Anhänger das Hardtail mit an den Lago nehmen.
Das wäre bitter 
Tausend Dank im Voraus!


----------



## bergamont (24. April 2013)

@Totoxl
Müssten wir ein Bild machen, da uns da nichts vorliegt. Ich nehme das auf meine Todo-Liste, sobald ich ein Threesome SL in XL in die Finger bekomme. Das wird ein paar Tage dauern, da unsere Testbikes gerade alle unterwegs sind. Bekommst Du dann per PM.
 @federwech
Da muss ich / müssen wir leider passen. Die Achsen sind eine Sonderlänge, andere würden wenn überhaupt nur zufällig passen. Die Montage einer Anhängevorrichtung bzw. der Betrieb mit Anhänger ist bei der Konstruktion des Big Airs einfach nicht vorgesehen worden. Denn mit einem Freerider einen Anhänger zu ziehen ist eine zu kleine Nische, als dass es sich für uns lohnen würde dies zu berücksichtigen. 
Ich fürchte also, da ist Zähne zusammenbeißen und Hardtail fahren angesagt.


----------



## Totoxl (24. April 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Totoxl
> Müssten wir ein Bild machen, da uns da nichts vorliegt. Ich nehme das auf meine Todo-Liste, sobald ich ein Threesome SL in XL in die Finger bekomme. Das wird ein paar Tage dauern, da unsere Testbikes gerade alle unterwegs sind. Bekommst Du dann per PM.
> @federwech
> Da muss ich / müssen wir leider passen. Die Achsen sind eine Sonderlänge, andere würden wenn überhaupt nur zufällig passen. Die Montage einer Anhängevorrichtung bzw. der Betrieb mit Anhänger ist bei der Konstruktion des Big Airs einfach nicht vorgesehen worden. Denn mit einem Freerider einen Anhänger zu ziehen ist eine zu kleine Nische, als dass es sich für uns lohnen würde dies zu berücksichtigen.
> Ich fürchte also, da ist Zähne zusammenbeißen und Hardtail fahren angesagt.



Mein Dank würde euch ewig nach schleichen. Thx


----------



## federwech (24. April 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> ... mit einem Freerider einen Anhänger zu ziehen ist eine zu kleine Nische, als dass es sich für uns lohnen würde dies zu berücksichtigen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bigair7luc (27. April 2013)

Hallo Bergamont,

ích habe eine Delle in meiner Kettenstrebe. Ich fahre ein Bergamont Straitline Team 2011 (7 Monate alt). Gibt es diese noch zukaufen oder läuft das über Garantie?
Ebenso würde ich gerne noch wissen, was diese kosten würde. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus =)


----------



## bergamont (30. April 2013)

@Bigair7luc
Das ist ein Fall für Deinen Händler, da so was in Rücksprache mit unserem Service geprüft werden muss. Ersatzteile haben wir, allerdings haben wir dafür keine unverbindliche Preisempfehlung, die ich hier wiedergeben könnte - das ist Sache des jeweiligen Händlers und letztlich abhängig davon, was die Prüfung vor Ort ergibt und welche Teile genau gebraucht werden.


----------



## gumpY (2. Mai 2013)

Ich würde gerne den Ario RL Dämpfer an meinem Contrail ltd 2012 gegen einen Monarch RT3 austauschen. 
Jetzt gibt es ja mehrere Versionen davon bezüglich der compression (low, mid, high), sprich das Tune.
Mittlerweile bin ich so schlau und weiß das die Wahl von der Geometrie des Hinterbaus abhängt, bzw der Abstimmung.
Welche Version müsste ich denn für das Contrail wählen?
200x57 ist ja schon mal richtig oder?


----------



## sJany (3. Mai 2013)

An die Frage hänge ich mich doch direkt mit dran...  Habe das gleiche Bike und bin zwar im Moment noch recht zufrieden mit dem Ario, aber über kurz oder lang kommt da sicher auch mal ein Upgrade rein.


----------



## gumpY (4. Mai 2013)

gumpY schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne den Ario RL Dämpfer an meinem Contrail ltd 2012 gegen einen Monarch RT3 austauschen.
> Jetzt gibt es ja mehrere Versionen davon bezüglich der compression (low, mid, high), sprich das Tune.
> Mittlerweile bin ich so schlau und weiß das die Wahl von der Geometrie des Hinterbaus abhängt, bzw der Abstimmung.
> Welche Version müsste ich denn für das Contrail wählen?
> 200x57 ist ja schon mal richtig oder?



hat vllt schon mal jemand selbst Erfahrung mit dem Wechsel gemacht? 
Bräuchte die Informationen relativ zeitnah, da es bald auf Reise geht.


----------



## bergamont (4. Mai 2013)

@gumpY @sJany

Für den Monarch RT3 haben wir keine Tune bestimmt, da er nicht für die Ausstattung des Contrail vorgesehen war/ist. Ich würde mich aber am MM Tune des, bei einigen akutellen Modellen verbauten, Monarch RL orientieren.

Noch ein Tipp an gumpY: Ich würde nicht direkt vor einer Reise neue Parts ans Bike schrauben, das Risiko dass etwas doch nicht passt bzw. nicht so wie erwartet funktioniert ist hoch. Auch die Möglichkeit dass ein Material-/Prodktionsfehler zu Tage tritt ist am Anfang viel höher, als nach einigen Wochen/Monaten im Einsatz. Ich bevorzuge immer mit solchem Material unterwegs zu sein, das ich bereits gut kenne auch, oder gerade wenn, ich mir der Grenzen des Materials bewusst bin. Die neuen Teile lieber in Ruhe zu Hause auf bekannten Strecken testen und einfahren, bevor es auf große Tour geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## studebas87 (12. Mai 2013)

Hi,

ich fahre einen Bergamont Big Air Rahmen von 2010.
Nun habe ich ein Problem mit der Hinterrad Bremse festgestellt. Ich habe eine Avid Elixier mit einer 203er Scheibe und den passenden Adapter montiert.
Das komische ist allerdings, das der Bremsbelag nur ca. zur Hälfte die Bremsscheibe berührt. Der Abstand von der Bremsscheibe zum Bremssattel ist anscheinend nicht richtig.
Aber ich kann mir das nicht erklären. Da ich ja wie schon geschrieben den passenden Adapter zur Bremsscheiben Größe verwendet habe.
Da ja alle Anbauteile schließlich auch mit dem Rahmen verbunden sind, frage ich mich muss ich bei dem Rahmen evtl. irgend was beachten? Wie z.B. eine anderen Adapter verwenden oder der gleichen?

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?


----------



## Timmon (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo Bergamount Team,

ich fahre seit kurzem einen Big Air 9.8 2009-2010. (eingelenker)
Heute musste mit schrecken feststellen, dass die schwinge, kettenstrebe "wenn man das so bezeichnet" einen riss aufweist.  Auf dem Bild habe ich die Stelle mit weißem Kreisel markiert.

So meine Frage wäre, da ich 2 Besitzer bin gibt es bei euch sowas wie Kulanz. Oder muss ich es selber kaufen? Kann man das bei euch kaufen?

Mfg F. Haag
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1373255?in=user

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1373254?in=user


----------



## Timmon (12. Mai 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1373138?in=user


----------



## thorak (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo Bergamont Support-Team,
Ich Habe ein 2012 Revox Team Bike , habe mir gestern beim Kettenklemmer an der unteren Strebe diese kleine Blech zum Schutz abgerissen.
Was kann ich jetzt tun? Gibt es solche Bleche als Ersatz und wie wird es befestigt oder gibt es nuch eine andere Möglichkeit zum Schutz der Carbonstrebe?
Vielen Dank Thomas


----------



## bergamont (13. Mai 2013)

@Timmon
Die Garantie gilt nur für den/die Erstbesitzer/in, allerdings gibt es immer die Möglichkeit eines Crash-Replacements, also eines vergünstigsten Ersatzes. Bitte bringe das Bike zu einem Bergamont-Händler, er möchte mit unserem Service Rücksprache halten und Dir ein Angebot zur Reparatur machen. Zu den Kosten kann ich jetzt noch nichts sagen, da wir für E-Teile keine unverbindliche Preisempfehlung herausgeben und auch weil der Fall erst geprüft werden muss.


----------



## bergamont (13. Mai 2013)

@studebas87
Fotos würden hier evtl. weiterhelfen die Ursache zu finden. Wenn Du sagst, dass der passende Adapter verbaut ist, müsste es ja passen. Also scheint es am ehesten daran zu liegen. Vielleicht verkehrtherum montiert oder es ist doch der Falsche?


----------



## bergamont (13. Mai 2013)

@thorak
EDIT: Kommando zurück. Bleche gibt es doch.


----------



## Bruni_FRX_ (15. Mai 2013)

Wie siehts aus mit dem Big Air 7.2? habs mir gestern bestellt beim Händler. Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem Bike gemacht?


----------



## renky (17. Mai 2013)

Sollte man sich da nicht voher informieren bevor man bestellt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nikedge (20. Mai 2013)

hallo,

wollte mir einen sram xo 2 fach umwerfer für mein 2012er big air mgn holen, da ich kein bike guru bin benötige ich hilfe, wollte auch die hammerschmidt gegen sram xo 2 fach kurbel wechseln.

und es wäre toll wenn man mir die einbaumaße des dämpfers (rockshox vivid air) sagen könnte.

liebe grüße


----------



## Smutjes (22. Mai 2013)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Explosionszeichnung von einem Contrail 2010 LTD Rahmen.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Mai 2013)

Nikedge schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> wollte mir einen sram xo 2 fach umwerfer für mein 2012er big air mgn holen, da ich kein bike guru bin benötige ich hilfe, wollte auch die hammerschmidt gegen sram xo 2 fach kurbel wechseln.
> 
> ...



Hallo Nikedge,

zum Umwerfer:

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...irect-Mount-3-10-fach-Bottom-Pull--18678.html

So einen benötigst Du, von den Specs her, wenn Du - wie ich vermute - irgendwas mit 22 oder 24 / 32 bis 36 fahren willst.

Zum Thema Dämpfer:

222mm Länge und 70mm Hub.

Poste doch mal ein Bild von Deinem Big Air hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=512736

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## bergamont (22. Mai 2013)

@Smutjes
Explosionszeichnungen haben wir leider nicht am Start.

 @DIRK SAYS


----------



## Nikedge (23. Mai 2013)

ok, eine frage habe ich aber noch und zwar wollte ich noch wissen welchen achsentyp ich an meinem big air mgn habe?
wollte mir eventuell die xx1 dran hauen aber dafür brauch ich ja dieses umrüstkit und das gibt es dieses und nächstes jahr nur für 135 und 142 und nicht für 150...
aber ich hab doch 150 oder?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Mai 2013)

Das Big Air hat in der Serie 157 mm Ausfaller für 12 mm Maxle verbaut. 150 mm Ausfaller gibt's bei Bergamont zu kaufen - sind aber recht teuer, da das als Kombiteil aus Achsaufnahme, Hinterbaulager und rechts noch zusätzlich Schaltauge konstruiert ist.

Kannst Dir aber auch zwei Aluspacer für beide Seiten drehen lassen. Geht auch, ist nicht ganz so elegant, aber wesentlich günstiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (23. Mai 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> 150 mm Ausfaller gibt's bei Bergamont zu kaufen - sind aber recht teuer, da das als Kombiteil aus Achsaufnahme, Hinterbaulager und rechts noch zusätzlich Schaltauge konstruiert ist.



Gemeint sind diese Teile hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1016590?in=set

Mit der eingefrästen Tasche wie sie am Bike verbaut sind, haben sie 157mm. Ohne die Tasche wie im Bild bei den Nachrüstteilen sind es 150mm Einbaubreite.


----------



## fletcher84 (28. Mai 2013)

Hi
Ist das Revox 8.3 tatsächlich schon ausverkauft?


----------



## bigairbiker (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
Habe bei meinem Big Air 6.0 aus 2010  das Lager des Rahmens auseinandergebaut beim wieder zusammensetzen ist die Schraube der ich sag mal "Lagerachse", gerissen .
Nun meine Frage, gibt es diese Schraube einzeln zu kaufen und wenn ja wo bekomme ich diese?
Danke!


----------



## Nikedge (5. Juni 2013)

kann ich ohne bedenken einen fox dhx 5.0 air an mein big air mgn 2012 anbringen oder muss ich mit federwegs verlust oder sonstigen einbußen rechnen?

liebe grüße


----------



## renky (6. Juni 2013)

wenn du die richtige einbaulänge hast und der hub der gleiche ist ist auch der federweg der selbe


----------



## Nikedge (6. Juni 2013)

einbaulänge ist die selbe nur der hub beträgt 63,5 anstatt wie beim vivid 68

etwas federwegsverlust ist ok da ich die 185 sowieso nie im leben ausgeschöpft hätte


----------



## renky (6. Juni 2013)

also du hast dann 165mm fw aber warum willst du den vivid air gegen dhx tauschen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. Juni 2013)

Den DHX 5.0 Air gibts doch auch in 222/70, oder?


----------



## bergamont (7. Juni 2013)

@fletcher84
Leider kann ich keine Infos zu Verfügbarkeiten (oder Lieferzeiten machen), das geht ausschließlich über unsere Händler. Es kommt aber durchaus vor, dass einzelne Modelle schon recht früh im Jahr bei uns ausverkauft sind. Könnte aber sein, dass sie dann noch bei Händlern stehen, leider können wir aber nicht sagen welcher unserer Händler genau was am Lager stehen hat. Da heißt es dann leider durchfragen.
 @bigairbiker
Bitte wende Dich an Deinen Händler, er kann das E-Teil über unseren Service für Dich bestellen.
 @Nikedge
Grundsätzlich ist es möglich einen anderen Dämpfer an Dein Rad zu bauen, es muss aber sowohl Hub als auch Einbaulänge übereinstimmen! Dazu bitte auch daran denken, dass Du ja eine Verbesserung der Performance erreichen möchtest. Daher muss auch das passende Tune im Dämpfer sein. Ein einfacher Dämpfer mit korrekter Abstimmung (Tune, bzw. Shim-Stack) funktioniert besser als ein high-end Dämpfer mit dem falschen Setup, da dann oft die Einstellbereiche von Zug- und Druckstufe nicht ausreichen. Also nicht irgendwas verbauen das gerade billig zu haben ist, sondern überlegt vorgehen wenn es eine wirkliche Verbesserung bringen soll. Für das Big Air ist das Standard Fox-Setup geeignet, wenn der Dämpfer aus einem Rad einer anderen Marke stammt oder es sich um OEM-Ware handelt ist Vorsicht angesagt, da man nicht weiß was an Tune drin ist.


----------



## Totoxl (7. Juni 2013)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Hallo Bergamont Team,
> Ich Interessiere mich für ein Threesome SL. Da aber viel Räder in Xl bescheiden aussehen.
> Würde ich gerne mal ein Bild von einem XL Threesome Sl sehen. Habt ihr evtl. eins auf Festplatte? Ich habe leider keinen Händler in der Nähe der eins da hätte, wo ich es mir anschauen könnte.





bergamont schrieb:


> @Totoxl
> Müssten wir ein Bild machen, da uns da nichts vorliegt. Ich nehme das auf meine Todo-Liste, sobald ich ein Threesome SL in XL in die Finger bekomme. Das wird ein paar Tage dauern, da unsere Testbikes gerade alle unterwegs sind. Bekommst Du dann per PM.



Ich wollte nicht nerven und habe immer gehofft, aber ich glaube ihr habt mich vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigAir69 (8. Juni 2013)

Hallo team begamont 

 Ich bin einen kiez dirt voj 2010 mit einer fox 32 rl gefahren und der rahmen fängt jetzt an zu reissen bei der schweissnard am oberrohr zum steuerrohr hin

Kriege ich einen neuen rahmen wenn ich meinen jetzt einschicke oda ist die gabel zugross und die garantie verfällt

Mfg


----------



## MeridaFreeRider (10. Juni 2013)

Hi
Damit Mir Nich Das Selbe Passiert Wie Dem Armen Knaben Über Mir, Frag Ich Vorher: Bis Zu Wieviel Federweg Kann Ich Meinen Kiez Comp Aus 2006 Fahren ? 

MfG Oliver


----------



## bergamont (10. Juni 2013)

@Totoxl
Ist nicht vergessen, mir ist einfach noch kein XL vor die Flinte gelaufen. Unsere Testbikes sind meistens M oder L. Ich schaue ob ich nicht doch irgendwo ein fertig aufgebautes Bike finde.

  @BigAir69 und  @MeridaFreeRider
Die Kiez Bikes sind je nach Modell und Baujahr für unterschiedliche Federwege freigegeben. Wenn eine Gabel mit zuviel Federweg verbaut wird, können wir nicht mehr für den Rahmen garantieren, da dann die Belastungen besonders im Steuerkopfbereich zu groß werden können. Das Thema längerer Federgabel hatten wir hier schon mehrfach, für Hintergründe also mal die Suchfunktion benutzen.
Kiez Dirt 2010: 130mm max. Federweg
Kiez Comp 2006: Info folgt


----------



## bergamont (12. Juni 2013)

@Totoxl
Gerade beim Verladen für Willingen vor die Handy-Kamera gerollt:


​


----------



## Totoxl (13. Juni 2013)

Danke schön. Steht das in Willingen? Dann werde ich es mir mal anschauen.


----------



## bergamont (13. Juni 2013)

Ja, haben wir im Gepäck. Schau vorbei und fahr damit eine Runde.


----------



## rocky_rm7 (16. Juni 2013)

hallo

hätte da mal eine frage zum bergamont big air 8.3 2013. welche tretlagerhöhe hat dies? da man auf der homepage das nicht sehen kann.


----------



## sinn (16. Juni 2013)

Hallo, ich wÃ¼rde ein Bergamont Big Air fÃ¼r 500â¬ bekommen. Das Bike ist kaum gefahren worden. Ich hÃ¤tte gerne mal gewusst, welche Teile verbaut sind und ein paar Daten wie Bj., genaue Modellbezeichnung etc., da der VerkÃ¤ufer selbst keine groÃe Ahnung davon hat







Danke schonmal

gruÃ


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (16. Juni 2013)

die Teile sind doch gut zu erkennen Manitou Sherman 170mm, Sun Single Track Felgen auf Tatoo Naben wahrscheinlich, Fox Dhx 4.0 Dämpfer, Deore ? Schaltwerk+ Umwerfer etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky_rm7 (16. Juni 2013)

weiß jemand die tretlagerhöhe vom bergamont big air 8.3 2013?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Juni 2013)

Das Tretlager liegt 12mm über den Radachsen.

Tretlagerhöhe ist dann abhängig von den Reifen, die Du fährst.


----------



## rocky_rm7 (16. Juni 2013)

also erstmal die die drauf sind wenn man das bike kauft


----------



## sinn (16. Juni 2013)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> die Teile sind doch gut zu erkennen Manitou Sherman 170mm, Sun Single Track Felgen auf Tatoo Naben wahrscheinlich, Fox Dhx 4.0 Dämpfer, Deore ? Schaltwerk+ Umwerfer etc.



Danke schonmal, ist ein bild aus google. Kann ja sein, dass original andere parts verbaut sind


----------



## sinn (16. Juni 2013)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> die Teile sind doch gut zu erkennen Manitou Sherman 170mm, Sun Single Track Felgen auf Tatoo Naben wahrscheinlich, Fox Dhx 4.0 Dämpfer, Deore ? Schaltwerk+ Umwerfer etc.



Danke schonmal, ist ein bild aus google. Kann ja sein, dass original andere parts verbaut sind


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Juni 2013)

Moin, habe für mein contrail 6.0 ein neues casting für die Gabel bekommen, ist eine reba; allerdings war das casting gruppenlos, weshalb jetzt die decals fehlen; könnt ihr mir einen Tip geben, wie ich an neue decals (in rot) komme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (17. Juni 2013)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Moin, habe für mein contrail 6.0 ein neues casting für die Gabel bekommen, ist eine reba; allerdings war das casting gruppenlos, weshalb jetzt die decals fehlen; könnt ihr mir einen Tip geben, wie ich an neue decals (in rot) komme?



user Schneidwerk hier im Forums sofern noch aktiv. Ansonsten mal bei Rock Shox Deutschland anfragen.


----------



## bergamont (17. Juni 2013)

@Rosinantenfahrt
RockShox Decals kann Dir jeder FahrradhÃ¤ndler besorgen, der Kunde bei einem der Importeure von RockShox (bzw. Sram) ist. Einfach mal den âlokal Dealerâ bitten, dass er sie dort anfragt.

 @sinn
Das dÃ¼rfte ein Big Air von 2006 sein, die Ausstattung ist aber nicht mehr ganz original â was nicht heiÃt, dass die Teile schlecht sind. Die Gabel dÃ¼rfte noch passen, der Rest sieht aber (was ich auf dem kleinen Bild erkenne) grÃ¶Ãtenteils geÃ¤ndert aus. Ich wÃ¼rde eine Probefahrt machen und wenn alles passt, passts ;-)

 @rocky_rm7
TretlagerhÃ¶he: ca. 357mm


----------



## rocky_rm7 (17. Juni 2013)

ok danke.


----------



## Kiez040 (17. Juni 2013)

hallo bergamont, da ich mit dem 2012 kiez 040 sehr zufrieden war, habe ich mir jetzt ein 2008 kiez 040 zugelegt und wollte fragen bis wie viel mm federweg dieser ausgelegt ist, viele dank. Mfg


----------



## MeridaFreeRider (17. Juni 2013)

Ich Nochmal: Ich Wollt Mal Fragen Ob Du Nun Rausgefunden Hast, Für Wieviel Fw Das Kiez Comp 2006 Ausgelegt Is 

MfG Oliver


----------



## rocky_rm7 (18. Juni 2013)

hallo 
hätte noch eine frage zum bergamont big air 8.3 2013 und zwar welche rahmengröße brauche ich bei ca. 1.78 - 1,80m ?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Juni 2013)

Ich würde Dir empfehlen, probezufahren. Ich bin 1,83 groß und fahre L. Ob Dir das taugt, will ich aber nicht bemessen wollen.


----------



## hnx (18. Juni 2013)

Zwischen M und L. Bei artgerechtem Einsatz M.


----------



## bergamont (20. Juni 2013)

@rocky_rm7
Wie auch schon geschrieben wurde, empfehle ich ein M für den Bikepark-Einsatz und ein L wenn das Bike primär auf Freeride-Touren zum Einsatz kommt.
 @Kiez040
Das Kiez 040 von 2008 ist bis 130mm Federweg ausgelegt.
 @MeridaFreeRider
Das Kiez comp von 2006 ist bis 130mm Federweg ausgelegt.


----------



## Christer (21. Juni 2013)

Vermisst ein Bergamont Händler vielleicht ein oder mehrere Bergamont Bikes original verpackt aus seinem Lager? 

Hier http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bergamont-Re...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item58a1504af3 verkauft jemand als Privat Verkäufer bei ebay ein Bergamont Revox LTD original verpackt in einem angeblich noch nicht geöffneten Karton?

Für einen privaten ebay Verkäufer ist es doch sehr ungewöhnlich ein hochwertiges Mountainbike original verpackt in einem noch nie geöffneten Karton zu verkaufen? 

Da ich mich ansonsten aber für das Bike als Käufer interessieren würde, mal die Frage an das Bergamont Team woher das Bike wohl stammen könnte. Den ebay Verkäufer kann man leider nicht anschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christer (21. Juni 2013)

Noch eine Frage an das Bergamont Team hier. 

Ich bin 1,73 m groß und habe eine Schritthöhe von 81. Kann ich das Revox Hardtail in der Größe M fahren oder ist die Größe S bei der Körpergröße besser? 

Einsatzgebiet: Lange Touren, aber auch technisch anspruchsvolle Trails.


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo Bergamont Support
Ich habe ein 2010er Big Air Ltd und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.
Bedauerlicherweise habe ich einen Riss im Unterrohr am Rand der Schweissnaht der Dämpferaufnahme entdeckt. Was kann man da machen???


----------



## bergamont (25. Juni 2013)

@Snoopyracer
Von der Größe tendiere ich da zu einem M, das sollte auch bei vielen Händler stehen, so dass Du auch mal probe sitzen oder fahren können solltest. Das ist immer empfehlenswert. Zum ebay-Angebot kann ich nichts sagen. Direkt von uns kommt das sicher nicht, was aber auch nicht heißt, dass er es nicht rechtmäßig irgendwo erworben hat, wobei es nicht üblich ist so was ohne Montage zu verkaufen. Ich würde den Käufer einfach mal fragen, man kann zum Artikel ja eine Frage stellen.
 @CHRIZCROZZ
So was muss sich immer ein Händler oder im Zweifel unser Service anschauen, daher bitte Kaufbeleg schnappen, das Bike zu einem unserer Händler bringen und dort reklamieren. Ist es ein Garantiefall gibt es kostenlosen Ersatz und wenn nicht, gibt es ein Angebot für ein "Crash-Replacement".


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. Juni 2013)

@bergamont

Ist der fÃ¼r die 2014er-Modelle vorgestellte "âSealed Angularâ Steuersatz" auch fÃ¼r das 2012er Bigair CPS erhÃ¤ltlich?


----------



## bergamont (27. Juni 2013)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @bergamont
> 
> Ist der für die 2014er-Modelle vorgestellte "Sealed Angular Steuersatz" auch für das 2012er Bigair CPS erhältlich?



Sollte als Ersatzteil über unseren Service zu beziehen sein. Wann und zu welchem Preis kann ich aktuell aber noch nicht sagen. Denke das ist etwas, was wir hier auch noch mal im Detail vorstellen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Juni 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> Sollte als Ersatzteil über unseren Service zu beziehen sein. Wann und zu welchem Preis kann ich aktuell aber noch nicht sagen. Denke das ist etwas, was wir hier auch noch mal im Detail vorstellen.



Da freu ich mich schon drauf. Mein Angleset knarzt wie eine alte Gartenlaube.


----------



## Sabo.g (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo Bergamont-Freunde,

ich beabsichtige mir ein *Revox* 9.3 C2 zuzulegen. Einzig unschlüssig bin ich mir bei der Rahmengröße. Ich bin 1,73 groß und habe eine Beinlänge von 82,4 cm. Benötige ich nun einen S Rahmen oder würde ich mich auf einem M Rahmen auch wohlfühlen?

MFG Sabo


----------



## rocky_rm7 (29. Juni 2013)

hallo habe bei den news gelesen das schon neue 2014 modelle vorgestellt werden. gibt es schon ein genaueres kaufdatum?


----------



## bergamont (1. Juli 2013)

@Sabo.g
"Wohlfühlen" ist genau das Stichwort. Rechnerisch liegst Du in etwa zwischen den Rahmengrößen, d.h. fahren kannst Du eigentlich beides. Wenn Dir kleine Rahmen liegen bzw. Du das Bike auch auf Rennen einsetzt, wäre S evtl. besser. Ansonste wäre ein M auch nicht zu groß. Hier heißt es genau wie weiter oben geschrieben auf jeden Fall Probesitzen / -fahren.
 @rocky_rm7
Wann genau die Bikes beim Händler stehen können wir jetzt noch nicht sagen. Dazu gibt es erst zur Eurobike Messe Ende August weitere Details.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabo.g (1. Juli 2013)

Mit dem Probefahren ist das leider so ein kleines Problem. Die Händler in HH bei denen ich war, haben nurnoch Modelle in L und XL im Laden stehen. 
Danke aber für die Info.


Aus welchem Jahr stammt eigentlich der 29 Zoll Carbonrahmen, der nicht das kleine Verbindungsstück zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr hat?







MFG Sabo


----------



## bergamont (1. Juli 2013)

@Sabo.g

Das "Verbindungsstück" fehlt nur bei den Rahmen in Größe S - unabhängig vom Baujahr.


----------



## Mudge (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo Bergamont,

eine Frage zum Strailine 7.9 bzw. zu den Alex FR 32-Felgen.

Handelt es sich bei den Felgen um umgelabelte Supra D/Supra BH-Felgen und stimmen diese mit Maßen/Gewicht und Material überein?

Grüße
Mudge


----------



## bergamont (3. Juli 2013)

@Mudge
Es sind, wie der Name vermuten lässt, Alexrims in 32mm Breite. Welches Modell genau, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich von 2009 darüber leider keine Aufzeichnungen mehr habe.


----------



## Rumas (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich werde 2014 auf ein 29´er umsteigen und das Revox steht mit in der engeren Auswahl.
Jetzt hab ich mal zwei Fragen zu den Revox Carbonrahmen Modell 2014 die sich bestimmt schon beantworten lassen.

1. Bleibt die Geo gleich oder ändert sich zu 2014 was, und...
2. bleibt die außenliegende Zugführung oder wird auf innen umgestellt... bitte nicht...

Vielleicht lässt sich auch schon sagen welche Ausstattungen es mit dem Carbonrahmen geben wird.

Danke! Rumas


----------



## bergamont (22. Juli 2013)

@Rumas
Die Revox Carbon-Rahmen bleiben für 2014 unverändert in Geometrie und Zugverlegung. Wie die einzelnen Modelle genau ausgestattet werden, geben wir zur Eurobike Ende August bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (22. Juli 2013)

Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an. 
Danke!


----------



## Laktathunter (23. Juli 2013)

Hi Bergamont Team,

ich habe mir beim Aufziehen eines satten Reifens das Felgendecal mit dem Reifenheber beim Reynolds AL Laufradsatz (Revox MGN) zerstört. Gibts da irgendwie Ersatz?

Danke für die Info


----------



## Gyro-Pita (23. Juli 2013)

ne weitere Frage von mir ans Bergamont Team. Ist meine PN angekommen?!?


----------



## bergamont (24. Juli 2013)

@Gyro-Pita
gerade beantwortet ;-)


----------



## Fisch1982 (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo Bergamont!
Bekommt man die Goldfarbenen Drehpunkte fürs Straitline als Zubehör?
lg


----------



## bergamont (26. Juli 2013)

@Fisch1982
Wir haben diese Bolzen zwar nicht regulär als Set im Verkauf, aber bitte mal Deinen Händler das bei unserem Service anzufragen. Die Dinger dürfte es als E-Teile geben. Preis wird Dir dann ebenfalls der Händler nennen, da wir für E-Teile keine unverbindliche Preisempfehlung aussprechen.


----------



## Pandi (26. Juli 2013)

Hi,
welche Maße haben die Dämpferbuchsen des Straitline 8.2?


----------



## bergamont (27. Juli 2013)

@Pandi

Dämpferbuchse vorne: 22x8mm
Hinten gibt es keine Dämpferbuchsen, der Dämpfer sitzt ohne Gleitlager direkt auf der Kugelgelagerten Achse. Innendurchmesser des Dämpferauges muss 15mm sein.


----------



## Pandi (28. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Laktathunter (28. Juli 2013)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Hi Bergamont Team,
> 
> ich habe mir beim Aufziehen eines satten Reifens das Felgendecal mit dem Reifenheber beim Reynolds AL Laufradsatz (Revox MGN) zerstört. Gibts da irgendwie Ersatz?
> 
> Danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (29. Juli 2013)

@Fomeracer

Ups, das hatte ich übersehen.

Wir haben da auf die Schnelle nichts am Start, aber hier würde eine Anfrage direkt bei einem der deutschen Reynolds Importeure lohnen. Evtl. müsste das aber über Deinen Händler laufen, da Endkunden in der Regel von dort nicht beliefert werden können.

Wenn das nicht klappt, müsste Dein Händler die Aufkleber über unseren Service als Ersatzteil bestellen, das dürfte u.U. aber mit etwas Lieferzeit verbunden sein.

Germany
Tehava International
Tomeikerweg 31
NL-6161 RB Geleen
The Netherlands
[email protected]
+31 46 475 21 00
+31 46 475 04 24
www.tehava.com


Germany
T&S Vertriebs GmbH
Heerweg 5
Bad Urach
72574
[email protected]
+49 7125 937676
+49 7125 937677
www.tunds.com


Germany
Cosmic Sports GmbH
Leyher Strasse 47
Furth
90763
[email protected]
+49 911 310755 0
+49 911 31075555
www.cosmicsports.de


----------



## Deleted 76843 (30. Juli 2013)

Liebes Forum/Bergamont Team!

 Ich möchte mir gerne ein Revox LTD zulegen für nächstes Jahr. Ich bin 1.75m gross und fahre damit CC Rennen und Marathons. Beim 26er hab ich mich immer auf 44cm Rahmenhöhe (mitte Tretlager bis Oberkannte Sattelrohr) sehr wohl gefühlt.

 Soll ich das Bergamont in S oder M bestellen? Ich fahre gerne mit Sattelüberhöhung, weiss jedoch nicht ob S dann nicht doch ein bisschen klein wäre.


 Gruss Raphi


----------



## bergamont (31. Juli 2013)

@billi joe
Hi Raphi, wie ist denn Deine Schrittlänge?


----------



## Deleted 76843 (31. Juli 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> @billi joe
> Hi Raphi, wie ist denn Deine Schrittlänge?



Von zwischen den Beinen bis senkrecht an Boden sind es ca 82cm!


----------



## Deleted 76843 (2. August 2013)

Konnte heute mal eins in Grösse M fahren. Grundsätzlich passt das schon, habe allerdings nicht allzu viel Stützenauszug oder Sattelüberhöhung! Was meint ihr? Lieber ein S nehmen?

Gruss


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (2. August 2013)

hängt von deinem Vorlieben ab musst du für dich entscheiden ob du lieber Kompakt oder eher Sportlich unterwegs sein magst  weil du damit klar kommen musst und nicht andere deshalb mal beides testen würd ich sagen nur mM 

lg


----------



## bergamont (3. August 2013)

@billi joe
Gerade bei Deinem genannten Einsatzbereich tendiere ich hier zu einem "S". Ein M wäre wahrscheinlich nicht zu groß, aber S dürfte für Dich wohl die besser Wahl.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (3. August 2013)

Danke, dann wird es ein S werden! Ist bei der Rahmengrösse die Montage zweier Flaschenhalter möglich?

Gruss


----------



## Christer (6. August 2013)

billi joe schrieb:


> Danke, dann wird es ein S werden!




Ich stehe vor der gleichen Wahl wie Du und bin fast genauso groß wie Du. Allerdings möchte ich etwas entspannter fahren und nicht unbedingt eine große Sattelüberhöhung haben. Trotzdem habe ich mich auf dem Revox in der Größe S wohlgefühlt. 

Beachte nur, dass das Revox in der Größe S keine 100 mm Federweg hat, sondern nur 80 mm. Dazu hat das Revox in der Größe S nicht das kleine "Verbindungsstück" oben zwischen Sattelrohr und Oberrohr. 

Vielleicht kann das Bergamont Team hier mal schreiben, ob die 2014er Revox Modelle in der Größe S auch nur 80 mm Federweg haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (7. August 2013)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Ich stehe vor der gleichen Wahl wie Du und bin fast genauso groß wie Du. Allerdings möchte ich etwas entspannter fahren und nicht unbedingt eine große Sattelüberhöhung haben. Trotzdem habe ich mich auf dem Revox in der Größe S wohlgefühlt.
> 
> Beachte nur, dass das Revox in der Größe S keine 100 mm Federweg hat, sondern nur 80 mm. Dazu hat das Revox in der Größe S nicht das kleine "Verbindungsstück" oben zwischen Sattelrohr und Oberrohr.
> 
> Vielleicht kann das Bergamont Team hier mal schreiben, ob die 2014er Revox Modelle in der Größe S auch nur 80 mm Federweg haben.



Hierzu kann ich dir was sagen: Habe schon einen Blick auf die 2014er Modelle im Katalog werfen können. Laut diesem hat auch das 2014er LTD in Grösse S eine 80mm Gabel. Dies finde ich jedoch nicht störend, reicht für CC Rennen ja meistens aus. Das das Verbindungsrohr am Oberrohr wegfällt finde ich ehrlichgesagt sogar schön Bei wird's also ein 2014er LTD in Grösse S werden.


----------



## Christer (7. August 2013)

billi joe schrieb:


> Hierzu kann ich dir was sagen: Habe schon einen Blick auf die 2014er Modelle im Katalog werfen können.



Danke für deine Info. 

Weißt Du ob sich die Preise 2014 stark ändern werden? 

Oder bleibt es vielleicht sogar beim Revox LTD 1799 Euro und beim Revox 9.4 2299 Euro?


----------



## Deleted 76843 (7. August 2013)

Also ich habe zwar nur CHF Preise aber die sind gleich geblieben!


----------



## d-zorg (7. August 2013)

Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass der 2014er Katalog zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch NICHT öffentlich verfügbar ist? 
Würde gern einen Blick auf das Threesome (26") werfen, sofern es das für 2014 noch in dieser Form gibt. Zumindest im Vergleich zu den 2013er Modellen.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (7. August 2013)

Nein, ist noch nicht öffentlich verfügbar. Ich habe nur Interesse bekundet ein LTD vorzubestellen fürs 2014 und durfte desshalb ein Blick darauf werfen


----------



## 200puls (20. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nur mal so als Info an alle, die sich bei jehlebikes.de ein Bergamont Revox 9.3 in grau-schwarz bestellen möchten: *Die haben keins!!!* Alle in rot-schwarz!! Auch wenn der Onlineshop euch was anderes vorgaukelt.

Es kommen Aussagen wie: "Von Bergamont falsch geliefert / falsches Etiket an allen Kartons / falsch im System eingepflegt...... etc." Sollte das stimmen, ist der Beitrag hier beim Hersteller evtl ja nicht schlecht aufgehoben.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall nicht mehr glücklich, da die (Jehle-Markt GmbH) schon seit 2 Wochen mit meinem Geld "arbeiten", der Artikel nicht lieferbar ist, und jetzt nicht mal in der Lage sind bei PayPal auf Rückerstattung zu drücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (20. August 2013)

ärgerlich


----------



## BergRaser (26. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin besitzer eines Big Air 6.2 aus dem Jahr 2012. Verbaut ist hier ein 83mm Tretlager von Truvativ (Howitzer).

Bei meinem Bike ist aber kein Spacer verbaut. Dieser 2,5mm Spacer soll laut Truvativ an die Antriebsseite. Aufgefallen ist mir dies, weil ich den Antrieb auf 2-Fach Umgebaut habe und der Abstand der Kurbelarme zum Rahmen auf der linken Seite 5mm größer ist als rechts. Des weiteren lässt sich so der Umwerfer auch nicht richtig einstellen und das Lager auf der linken Seite sitzt sehr weit außen in der Lagerschale.

Jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage.
Gibt es einen technischen Grund, warum kein Spacer verbaut wurde?


----------



## Sabo.g (26. August 2013)

War gestern auf der Messe der Vattenfall-Cyclassics. Leider war Bergamont dort nicht vertreten. Finde ich etwas schwach für einen hamburger Bikehersteller.


----------



## Rumas (26. August 2013)

Die sind schon in Friedrichshafen...


----------



## bergamont (26. August 2013)

@Sabo.g
Letztes Jahr waren wir, wie auch sonst, vor Ort und wären auch dieses Jahr gerne gekommen, allerdings hat sich die Terminplanung mit der Eurobike und vor allem dem morgigen DemoDay überschnitten. Der Event-Trailer musste Freitag/Samstag beladen werden und war Sonntag schon auf dem Weg gen Allgäu, also leider keine Chance für uns in Hamburg dabei zu sein. Wenn es nächstes Jahr zu keiner Überschneidung kommt, sehen wir uns auf jeden Fall in sunny HH.
 @BergRaser
Ich bin der Meinung, der Spacer sollte verbaut sein. Bitte lass das einmal vom Händler checken. So einen Spacer hat eigentlich fast jede Werkstatt am Start. Fehlte das Teil von vorn herein oder wurde da mal was am Tretlager gemacht?


----------



## BergRaser (27. August 2013)

@bergamont
Das Fahrrad wurde so ausgeliefert. Leider ist der Händler sehr weit weg und das hin- und herschicken ist wegen so einem kleinen Teil wohl auch etwas viel Aufwand. 

Wenn nichts dagegen spricht, baue ich den Spacer selber ein und dann passt die Sache hoffentlich. Bei dem zur Zeit im Bikemarkt angebotenten Rad ist offensichtlich auch kein Spacer verbaut.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/219493-bergamont-bergamnt-big-air-6-2-2012

Welche schaltbare Kettenfühung ist denn für das Big Air in Kombination mit der 2-fach Schaltung zu empfehlen?
Viele Grüße


----------



## flachmaennchen (2. September 2013)

Gibts eigentlich diese Jahr auch wieder eine Vorschau aufs 2014er Produktportfolio, so wie letztes Jahr nach der Eurobike?
Ein paar Einblicke konnte man ja schon im Netz rumfliegen sehen, da war nur bisher das Big Air nicht dabei


----------



## bergamont (2. September 2013)

@flachmaennchen
Wir werden in Kürze die Webseite mit den neuen Produkten bestücken, dort werden sich dann alle Infos zum neuen Modelljahr finden. 
Da wir dieses Jahr eine neue Seite bekommen haben, muss die Technik allerdings noch an ein paar virtuellen Schrauben drehen, damit wir zukünftig auch wieder ein Bike-Archiv haben. Das ist hoffentlich in ein bis zwei Wochen abgeschlossen, dann gibt es alle Infos zu 2014 im Detail.


----------



## Christer (5. September 2013)

Ich hätte mir gerne das neue Revox 9.4 bestellt. Aber als ich jetzt gesehen habe, dass das Revox 9.4 mit der Shimano "Billigbremse" BR-M615 ausgestattet wird, war mir sofort klar, dass das Revox 9.4 NICHT mein Bike wird. Eigentlich sehr schade. Wenn meine Infos stimmen, dann wird das Revox 9.4 (2014) im Vergleich zum 9.3 (2013) sogar 100 Euro preiswerter. Das ist sehr fair von Bergamont. Aber ich würde lieber etwas mehr bezahlen um dann so wichtige Teile wie Bremsen etwas hochwertiger zu bekommen. 


Eine Anregung von mir: 

Zwischen dem Bergamont Revox 9.4 und dem Revox Team gibt es kein weiteres Revox Modell, dafür liegt zwischen diesen beiden Bergamont Revox Hardtail Modellen (Revox 9.4 und Revox Team) 1000 Euro Preisunterschied. Das ist für ein Hardtail schon ein hoher Preisunterschied. 

Hättet ihr da nicht ein Revox 10.4 auflegen können in der Preisklasse um 2700/2800 Euro, welches dann besser ausgestattet wäre als das Revox 9.4? Ihr habt in der unteren Preisregion eine sehr gute Auswahl, aber in der oberen Hardtail Preisregion fehlt da meiner Meinung nach ein Modell.


----------



## thilli (10. September 2013)

Hi liebes Support-Ream,

bin auf der Suche nach dem Bergamont Tattoo LT FMN in Grösse S. 
Könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob dies überhaupt noch bestellbar ist oder habt Ihr es aus dem Programm genommen? Gerne auch Verweis auf einen Händler im Grossraum Ruhrgebiet....

Lieben Dank!
Gruss
Thilli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (11. September 2013)

@Snoopyracer
Danke für Dein Feedback, welches ich gerne an unser Produktmanagement weiter gebe. Was allerdings die Bremse angeht, so muss ich doch widersprechen. Die Shimano Deore liefert eine deutlich überzeugendere Leistung ab, als die in dieser Preisklasse sonst üblichen Modelle. Unsere Produktentwickler haben für 2014 hier ein besonderes Augenmerk auf ein optimales Preis-Leistungsverhältnis gelegt. Sicher ist diese Bremse vielleicht nicht ganz so sexy wie man vielleicht erwartet, aber Funktion und Standfestigkeit sprechen für sich. Außerdem kommt bei Shimano grundsätzlich Mineralöl zum Einsatz, was im Gegensatz zu Bremsflüssigkeit deutlich wartungsärmer und auch weniger schädlich im Umgang ist.
 @thilli
Unsere LTD (=Limited) Modelle werden jeweils nur in der von unseren Händlern vorbestellten Stückzahl gebaut - daher auch der Name und der attraktive Preis. Daher ist hier auch nur verfügbar, was bei unseren Händlern steht bzw. stand. Leider kann ich nicht die Bestände jedes einzelnen Händlers einsehen, daher hilft in so einem Fall nur die direkte Anfrage bei verschiedenen Händlern, dabei hilft unsere Händlersuche (Link in der Signatur).


----------



## cizeta (11. September 2013)

@thilli
in wuppertal fahrrad wildmann mal anrufen wir dürften eigtl noch eins auf lager haben


----------



## Kizou (17. September 2013)

Hallo,

dadurch dass meine Tochter doch nun auch recht häufig im Park unterwegs ist, habe ich mir das Big Air Tyro angeschaut ( leider konnte meine Tochter nicht probefahren ).
Nun meine Frage :

Ist es " only park ", oder kann sie damit auch Touren fahren?

Die Geo sieht doch sehr abfahrtsorientiert aus.

Gruss


Andreas


----------



## bergamont (17. September 2013)

@Kizou

Wie auch die "großen" Big Airs ist das Tyro primär für den Einsatz im Bikepark bzw. auf ähnlichen Kursen konzipiert. Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass man es nicht auch einfach mal von A nach B bewegen kann, hier kommt es aber aufgrund der Ausstattung und Geo, sowie im Vergleich zu einem "normalen" Tourer höheren Gewichts natürlich zu Einschränkungen.

Letztlich muss hier individuell abgewogen werden wo das Bike am meisten eingesetzt werden wird und ob die Länge und der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Touren im Rahmen dessen ist, was mit einem Freeride-Bike noch klaglos zu bewältigen ist. Auch Körpergröße usw. spielen dabei natürlich eine Rolle.
Auf ein klares "geht" oder "geht nicht" will ich mich hier nicht festlegen, eher auf ein "unter Umständen schon" - idealerweise findet sich die Möglichkeit einer Probefahrt (z.B. in Winterberg), damit sollte sich diese Frage auf jeden Fall klären lassen.


----------



## Rumas (18. September 2013)

Wann geht den eure 2014´er Seite online?
Mich interessieren die Revox Modelle, Aussstattungen, Preise etc.


----------



## bergamont (18. September 2013)

@Rumas

Sollte Ende kommender Woche soweit sein, in der Zwischenzeit: hier klicken


----------



## jockel604 (24. September 2013)

Hallo Bergamont Team,

kurze Frage, das Revox MGN 2014: vorne mit Schnellspanner oder Steckackse (auf dem FB Bild sieht es wie Steckackse aus)??

Viele Grüße


----------



## bergamont (25. September 2013)

Es ist eine 15mm Steckachse, die aber genau wie ein Schnellspanner ohne Werkzeug demontiert und montiert werden kann.


----------



## jockel604 (25. September 2013)

Mille grazie, find ich die beste Lösung, kein Werkzeug und stabil. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olca (25. September 2013)

Hallo,
gibt es für die Nabe vom threesome 7.3 2013 einen Freilauf für Sram xx1 / x01 ?

Gruß Olli


----------



## bergamont (25. September 2013)

@Olca

Hallo Olli,

nein, so einen Freilauf haben wir leider nicht im Angebot.


----------



## Olca (25. September 2013)

Wooow, schnelle Antwort ! 

Aber schade das da nichts gibt 

Gruß Olli


----------



## Olca (25. September 2013)

Darf man erfahren von welchem Hersteller die Nabe ist ?

Gruß Olli


----------



## bergamont (25. September 2013)

Hallo Olli,

darüber habe ich leider keine Informationen. Auch würde das wahrscheinlich nicht helfen. Selbst wenn der Zulieferer auch reguläre Aftermarkt-Produkte anbietet wäre es nicht garantiert, dass die Einzelteile auch wirklich kompatibel sind.

Ich denke die beste Lösung wäre hier eine neue Nabe. Wenn man sich die Preise für komplette Laufräder ansieht, dann lohnt es sich alternativ auch danach zu schauen.


----------



## Tenny (26. September 2013)

Hallo Support Team
Ich habe von meinem Händler ein Threesome 7.3  (für 1499 ) angeboten bekommen. 
Ich bin 180cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 85 cm. Zu welcher Rahmen grösse würdet ihr mir raten?

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (27. September 2013)

@Tenny
Da würde ich Rahmengröße M nehmen.


----------



## Renn-Hase (27. September 2013)

Hallo Bergamont-Team
nachdem ich mir vor 1 1/2 Jahren mein Fahrrad gekauft habe, musst ich gestern mit erschrecken feststellen das an meiner Hinterradfelge an gut der Hälfte aller Speichennippel sich Risse gebildet haben.
Hier drei Beispielbilder


 

 



Ist das normaler Verschleiß mit dem ich rechnen und leben muss oder fällt sowas unter die Gewährleistung?

Beste Grüße


----------



## bergamont (28. September 2013)

@Renn-Hase
Damit bitte zum Händler und reklamieren, das muss sich unser Service anschauen. Es ist auf jeden Fall ungewöhnlich und deutet entweder auf einen Materialfehler der Felge (dann wäre es Gewährleistung) oder auf Überlastung bzw. zu hohe Speichenspannung (das wäre dann keine Gewährleistung) hin. Ob es das Eine oder Andere ist, vermag ich anhand der Bilder aber nicht zu sagen.
Wenn z.B. häufig oder länger mit schwerem Gepäck gefahren wurde oder der/die Fahrer/in sehr schwer ist, kann das auch so einen Schaden hervorrufen. In diesen Fällen wäre gleichwertiger Ersatz keine Lösung, da müsste dann ein stabileres Laufrad eingesetzt werden. Dabei ist der Händler aber behilflich, da so was meist individuell eingespeicht werden muss.


----------



## Renn-Hase (28. September 2013)

Wie ist den bei sowas die Verfahrensweise...Schickt das der Händler zu eurem Service, was sicherlich dann eine Woche dauert, oder prüft der Händler die Felge vor Ort?


----------



## bergamont (29. September 2013)

@Renn-Hase
Der Händler prüft und hält mit unserem Service Rücksprache ob unsere Leute es sehen müssen oder nicht. Wenn der Fall so eindeutig zu klären ist, wird sofort Ersatz durch uns geliefert oder evtl. auch direkt durch den Händler gestellt. Nur wenn etwas auch durch die Prüfung des Händlers nicht zweifelsfrei geklärt werden kann holen wir ab.


----------



## thomas1969 (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Bergamont Team , 

Habe seit 3 Wochen ein 2013 er Bergamont Threesome 7.3 650B . Bin jetzt 3 x mit gefahren und der Lockout von der X-Fusion Gabel geht nicht mehr . Schon von Anfang an geht die Gabel sehr zäh , ich muß weit unter den Druckangaben bleiben damit die Gabel überhaupt richtig funktioniert hat , jetzt geht nichts mehr . 
Muß ich jetzt die Gabel zum Händler einschicken wo ich das Bike gekauft habe oder gibt es eine schneller Lösung ? Mein Händler schickt die Gabel doch dann auch zum Service beim Gabel Hersteller oder Vertrieb , oder geht die an Euch ?


----------



## bergamont (2. Oktober 2013)

@thomas1969

Federelemente werden in der Regel von unseren Händler direkt zu den jeweiligen Herstellern geschickt, da in diesem Fall der Umweg über uns keinen Sinn macht. Ob der X-Fusion Service auch direkt Endverbraucher betreut müsstest Du dort erfragen - normalerweise sollte das gehen. Ansonsten müsste das über Deinen Händler laufen. Auf jeden Fall Kopie des Kaufbeleges beilegen!


----------



## thomas1969 (2. Oktober 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> @thomas1969
> 
> Federelemente werden in der Regel von unseren Händler direkt zu den jeweiligen Herstellern geschickt, da in diesem Fall der Umweg über uns keinen Sinn macht. Ob der X-Fusion Service auch direkt Endverbraucher betreut müsstest Du dort erfragen - normalerweise sollte das gehen. Ansonsten müsste das über Deinen Händler laufen. Auf jeden Fall Kopie des Kaufbeleges beilegen!





Danke schon mal für die schnelle Antwort . Werde direkt Freitag morgen dort anrufen .


----------



## ironhorse74 (8. Oktober 2013)

@ Bergamont
Ist es möglich bei einem "Big Air MGN mattblack 2012" einen XX1 Antrieb
zu verbauen ?
Danke


----------



## bergamont (8. Oktober 2013)

@ironhorse74
Grundsätzlich schon, allerdings muss dann die Nabe getauscht werden. Die 11-fach Kassetten brauchen einen speziellen Freilauf. Leider habe ich aktuell nicht im Kopf, ob es in da was in 12x157mm gibt. Ansonsten müsste mit Adaptern auf 12x150mm reduziert werden, die kann Dir Dein Händler besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kajott (9. Oktober 2013)

hi bergamont-team!
ich hab ein bergamont enduro 9.0 im auge, rahmengröße L. bin so knapp 1,84 plus minus, eher minus, 1cm. würdet ihr ebenso größe L empfehlen? jetzt lese ich hier und da, dass das bike sehr kurz sein soll! wie stehts mit tourentauglichkeit? oder bekomm ich da blaue knie vom lenker?
beste grüße


----------



## ironhorse74 (11. Oktober 2013)

@ Bergamont
Von Syntace gibt es die Größe.

Die XX1 Kassette hat 10-42 T, welches XX1-Kettenblatt an der Kurbel kommt dem "Big Air MGN mattblack 2012" org. verbauten Hammerschmidt
Getriebe (11-34 T / 24T) gleich ?


----------



## bergamont (11. Oktober 2013)

@Kajott
Von den Maßen her sollte hier das L passen, gerade wenn Du Touren damit fahren willst. Da das Enduro 9.0 von der Geometrie her schon etwas älter ist (Rahmen lief ja vorher auch schon), würde ich da unbedingt eine Probefahrt empfehlen. Wenn man von was aktuellem kommt ist man sonst evtl. eine andere Fahrweise und Sitzposition gewohnt.
 @ironhorse74
Das ist zwar eher eine Frage für Sram aber ich versuche mich mal. Die Hammerschmidt übersetzt im Overdrive mit Faktor 1,6 also hast Du defacto eine 24/38Zähne Kurbel mit 11-34er 10-fach Kassette.
Setzen wir mal einen 60-559 Reifen an, hast Du eine Entfaltung von 1.52m pro Kurbelumdrehung im kleinsten Gang und 7,43m im Größten. Ganz diese Spreitzung wirst Du mit einem 1x11-fach Antrieb nicht hinbekommen. Bei einem 30Zähne Kettenlatt liegst Du mit 1,54m im kleinen Gang leicht über der 2x10-Schaltung, im größten Gang sind es dann aber nur noch 6,54m. Die Frage ist also willst Du noch genauso gut Klettern können wie jetzt oder geht es Dir um max. Endgeschwindigkeit. Gleiche Klettereigenschaften wären ungefähr ein 30er oder 29er Kettenblatt. Gleiche Endgeschwindigkeit wäre mit einem 34er Kettenblatt und einer Entfaltung von 7,31 recht nahe. Dann musst Du aber bergauf auch mehr in den Beinen haben, da sind es damit dann 1.74m pro Kurbelumdrehung.
Im Netz gibt es einige Rechner, mit denen Du spielen kannst um Dir selbst ein Bild zu machen.


----------



## ironhorse74 (12. Oktober 2013)

@ Bergamont
 Danke erstmal ...


----------



## PAK76 (18. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Bergamont Team

Ich fahre ein Enduro 8.7 XL, nun ist mir bei der letzten fahrt die Schwinge gebrochen!!!
Das heisst, die beiden unteren Streben, rechts bei der Schweissnat bei den Kurbelkränzen und links die Schweissnat beim Eck Radaufnahme! 
Wie sieht es mit Materialgarantie, Kulanz, Austausch, Ersatzteile aus?
Das Bike liegt mir super gut und zudem habe ich kein Budget für ein neues Bike! 
Danke und Gruss
PAK76


----------



## bergamont (19. Oktober 2013)

@PAK76

Wir geben auf Rahmen eine Garantie von fünf Jahren für den Erstbesitzer. Ob der Schaden ein Garantiefall ist, kann Dir ein Bergamont Händler nach Ansicht und ggfls. nach Rücksprache mit unserem Serice sagen.
Bitte mit dem Rad und der Rechnung zum nächsten Händler begeben, dann kann das geprüft werden. 

Sollte es sich nicht um einen Garantiefall handeln (z.B. bei Sturz, Überlastung, Zweitbesitz oder zu alt) gibt es auch die Möglichkeit ein Crash-Replacement zu bekommen, also vergünstigten Ersatz. Dazu kann Dir in diesem Fall auch der Händler ein konkretes Angebot machen. Da das immer einzelfallabhängig ist, kann ich zu den Kosten leider nichts sagen.


----------



## Dino76 (20. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Auf der Suche nach einem Threesome 8.3 (2013) bin ich bei einem Händler über ein Threesome 8.2 (2012) gestolpert, das er mir für einen unschlagbaren Kurs überlassen würde. 
Wenn ich beide Bikes vergleiche, nehmen die sich von der Ausstattung nicht viel oder besser gesagt nichts.
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Threesome und gibt es was, was man gleich verbessern sollte? 
Ich würde hauptsächlich Touren und einfache Trails damit fahren.

Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten!

Gruss
Heiko


----------



## PAK76 (20. Oktober 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> @PAK76
> 
> Wir geben auf Rahmen eine Garantie von fünf Jahren für den Erstbesitzer. Ob der Schaden ein Garantiefall ist, kann Dir ein Bergamont Händler nach Ansicht und ggfls. nach Rücksprache mit unserem Serice sagen.
> Bitte mit dem Rad und der Rechnung zum nächsten Händler begeben, dann kann das geprüft werden.
> ...



 @bergamont
Vielen Dank für eure prompte Abtwort! Werde über das testcenter gehen. Von da hab ich das bike auch gekauft.!


----------



## Smutjes (23. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir einen für mein Contrail LTD 2010 (Rahmengröße L) einen anderen Lenker und Vorbau kaufen. 

Die Geometrie sollte dabei ziemlich gleich bleiben, wie sie mit den originalen Tattoo Teilen ist.

Kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Rise und up- bzw. backsweep der Lenker hat? 

Der Vorbau hat 90mm, aber welchen Winkel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (24. Oktober 2013)

@Smutjes

Lenker: Rise: 25mm, Breite: 640/680mm für S/M-XL, Upsweep: 3°,Backsweep: 8°, Klemmung: 31,8mm
Vorbau: Länge: 80/90/90/100mm für S/M/L/XL, 6°, Klemmung 31,8mm


----------



## Tussnelda (26. Oktober 2013)

Warum macht Bergamont keine höherwertige Bikes mehr für kleine Menschen?

Ich habe 2009 mit dem Biken angefangen und habe mir ein Platoon 5.9 fmn angeschafft. Es sollte ja was solides aber nichts übertriebenes sein, war ja Anfänger. Bin auch insgesamt zufrieden damit.

Eigentlich wollte ich mir nächstes Jahr ein neues, besseres, leichteres  Bike vielleicht mit Carbonrahmen von Bergamont gönnen. Man will ja zu dem verbesserten Fahrkönnen, ja gerne auch ein verbessertes Rad...

Tja, leider habe ich bei Rahmengröße 42 schon eine aufrechte Sitzhaltung und komme gerade eben mit den Füßen auf den Boden (jup, sehr klein und dazu extra kurze Beine)

Ich brauch beim besten Willen keine größeren Räder!!! Ich keine 1,5" mehr (selbst wenn ich 27,5" in Betracht ziehen würde, die Ausstattung des besten Metric entspricht nicht dem was ich angedacht hatte, das Revox 9.4 wäre eher meins)

Ich will ein gut ausgestattetes, aktuelles 26er Bike!

Ich fühle mich diskriminiert

Viele Grüße
Eure Tussnelda

P.s. Nur für alle Fälle: Der Post ist nicht ganz ernst gemeint. Ich find es aber wirklich sehr schade, dass ich mir nicht mehr einfach ein passendes Bike von der Stange kaufen kann... Das Problem ist ja auch leider bei fast allen Herstellern zu finden.


----------



## bergamont (28. Oktober 2013)

@Tussnelda

Deine Kritik kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen, tatsächlich gibt es hier (genau wir übrigens für sehr große Menschen) aktuell eher wenig im Angebot der "großen" Hersteller - da zähle ich uns einfach mal ganz frech dazu ;-) 

Der Grund ist schlichtweg die leider viel zu geringe Nachfrage nach diesen Randgrößen. Das und die gleichen oder sogar höheren Fixkosten in der Entwicklung machen Räder dieser Größen für die Hersteller sehr unattraktiv. Bei Carbonrahmen braucht es dafür meist extra Formen, bei Alurahmen müssten strenggenommen andere Wandstärken eingesetzt werden. Der Trend zu den neuen, größeren Laufradgrößen macht das besonders für kleine Rahmengrößen sicher nicht einfacher, dagegen profitieren hiervon wiederum die großen Menschen. 

Ich denke dies ist, zumindest momentan, ein Nische die kleinere Hersteller besser bedienen können, wenngleich dann meist zu höheren Preisen. Ich rege das bei uns im Produktmanagement gerne an, ob der oben beschriebenen Gründe kann ich aber nicht versprechen dort auch Gehör zu finden.


----------



## WruselBuh (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Bergamont Team,

ich fahre seit Mai ein Bergamont Big Air 6.2, bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad, jedoch stand es jetzt mal 2 Wochen draußen im Schuppen und als ich am Wochenende nochmal eine Runde drehen wollte musste ich leider feststellen das die Bremsleistung stark nach gelassen hat. Die Bremse vorn wie hinten greift zwar wie gewohnt jedoch kann ich den Bremshebel jetzt bis zum Lenker ranziehen. Ein Defekt ist nicht zu erkennen, woran könnte das liegen und was schafft Abhilfe ?

vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Rumas (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

ein paar Fragen zum Revox ,

- wie viele Spacer werden vom Werk aus montiert?
- sind bei der SRAM Ausstattung Matchmaker Schellen montiert?
- ist das Revox Team in S schon lieferbar?


----------



## bergamont (28. Oktober 2013)

@WruselBuh
Könnte sein, dass die Bremsen entlüftet werden müssen. Bei Bremsen die mit Bremsflüssigkeit betrieben werden, sollte idealerweise einmal im Jahr die Flüssigkeit getauscht werden.
 @Rumas
Die Auslieferung des Revox Team beginnt in KW 47 - also ca. drei Wochen. Genauer Verfügbarkeitstermin beim Händler ist aber abhängig vom jeweiligen Liefertermin des Händlers, daher unbedingt dort nachfragen.
Spacer werden meinen aktuellen Infos nach dort keine verbaut - muss ich aber noch mal prüfen. Für die Armaturen werden die MMX Klemmen verbaut, sind vom Prinzip wie die Matchmaker nur eben für die Klappschellen der Bremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (28. Oktober 2013)

Liebes Bergamont Team!

Falls ich ein 2014er Revox LTD auf 2 fach umbauen will, reicht es Shifter und Kurbel zu tauschen? Kann der Umwerfer und Tretlager weiter verwendet werden?

Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## bergamont (28. Oktober 2013)

@billi joe
Das wird leider nichts damit den Umwerfer weiterzuverwenden, Shimano sieht jeweils eine eigene 2-fach und 3-fach Variante vor.


----------



## Rumas (29. Oktober 2013)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Rumas
> Die Auslieferung des Revox Team beginnt in KW 47 - also ca. drei Wochen. Genauer Verfügbarkeitstermin beim Händler ist aber abhängig vom jeweiligen Liefertermin des Händlers, daher unbedingt dort nachfragen.
> Spacer werden meinen aktuellen Infos nach dort keine verbaut - muss ich aber noch mal prüfen. Für die Armaturen werden die MMX Klemmen verbaut, sind vom Prinzip wie die Matchmaker nur eben für die Klappschellen der Bremsen.



Hallo Bergamont,
danke für die Antwort!

Wäre nett wenn du noch mal die Spacerbestückung prüfen könntest.
Keine Spacer wären aber schlecht, so hat man doch keine Möglichkeit mehr die Lenkerhöhe anzupassen. Es gibt bestimmt auch 29er Fahrer die noch mit Spacer unter dem Vorbau fahren (wollen)...


----------



## flachmaennchen (29. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt wo das neue Rad da ist, habe ich gesehen, dass am Oberrohr entlang Schrauben für eine Zugführung vorbereitet sind. Es bietet sich ja an dort den Zug für die Sattelstütze zu verlegen.
Gibt es da direkt von euch Halterungen, die sich einfach anschrauben lassen?

Alles was ich an schraubbaren Halterungen gefunden habe hat gleich Führungen für 2 oder mehr Züge, so wie die am Unterrohr verbauten Führungen. So viele Züge will ich ja aber am Oberrohr garnicht verlegen 

Rad ist ein Big Air 9.3.


----------



## mw.dd (29. Oktober 2013)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Alles was ich an schraubbaren Halterungen gefunden habe hat gleich Führungen für 2 oder mehr Züge, so wie die am Unterrohr verbauten Führungen. So viele Züge will ich ja aber am Oberrohr garnicht verlegen
> 
> ...



http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1185/a108480/kabelfuehrung-5mm.html


----------



## flachmaennchen (29. Oktober 2013)

:headdesk: ok danke 
Scheinbar irgendwie die falschen Schlagwörter zum Suchen benutzt.


----------



## bergamont (31. Oktober 2013)

@Rumas
Hier die offizielle Spacer-Info zum Revox. Verbaut sind 2x5mm und 1x10mm, also genügend Platz für unterschiedliche Einstellungen. 
Nicht wundern, auf den Produktfotos ist absichtlich keine Spacer zu sehen.


----------



## Rumas (1. November 2013)

Danke !


----------



## Tenny (4. November 2013)

Moin,
Möchte hier mal meine bisher kurzen und leider nicht so schönen Erfahrungen mitteilen. 
Habe seid dem 10.10.13 ein Threesome 7.3 und glaube das ich ein Montagsrad bekommen habe. Bei der Abholung schon festgestellt dad das hintere Radlager defekt ist. Ist nicht so das man nicht fahren konnte, aber auch nicht so wie es sollte. Mein Händler hatte leider noch kein Ersatz da, sagte mir ich könnte damit bis zur 300 km Inspektion fahren. Tat ich auch. In der Zwischenzeit hat leider auch das vordere Tretlager einen weg bekommen. Hört sich nicht gut an. Das schlimmste ist allerdings das zu allem Übel auch noch die Gabel nicht das macht was sie soll. Sie federt ein aber nicht sehr flüssig und der Lock geht garnicht mehr. Sie federt wie im offenem Zustand genauso ein. 
Zudem scheuern mir die Züge den Lack von der Gabel, was aber wohl nur eine Sache der Verlegung ist. 
So dad war alles. Hoffe ich. 
Werde berichten wie es ausgegangen ist.
Bring das Gerät heute zu meinem Händler, mal sehen was daraus wird. 
Kann doch nicht sein das ein neues Rad soviele Defekte hat.

Gruß Christian


----------



## bergamont (4. November 2013)

@Tenny
Da scheint eine ordentliche Portion Pech im Spiel zu sein. Was die Lager angeht warten wir mal ab was Dein Händler sagt. Bzgl. der scheuernden Züge muss die Leitungsführung optimiert und ggfls. eine Schutzfolie aufgebracht werden.

Eine Bitte noch, auch wenn ich verstehen kann, dass Du Deinem Ärger Luft machen möchtest: ein Post reicht vollkommen, sonst ist das Forum voll von doppelten Inhalten. Doof für alle die später mal eine Info suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tenny (5. November 2013)

Stimmt, hast recht.
habe schon die Mods angeschrieben, sie sollen den Post im anderen Thema löschen.
Sorry, war der ärger gestern. 

Bin ansonsten auch Top mit dem Bike zufrieden, hat für mich eine perfekte Geo und macht im allen Situationen echt Laune.

Hoffe das sich alles klären lässt.

Gruß Christian


----------



## DH-Schwaben (13. November 2013)

Hallo,

hab einen Bekannten, der einen Bergamont Big Air 6.2 Frame aus 2012 kaufen möchte.
Passt dort auch sein bisheriger 222x70er Dämpfer rein oder ist der Rahmen nur für 216 geeignet?


Besten Dank


----------



## bergamont (14. November 2013)

@DH-Schwaben
Beim Big Air 6.2 bitte nur einen 216x63mm Dämpfer verweden. Der 222x70mm ist dafür zu lang.


----------



## DH-Schwaben (14. November 2013)

Schade.
Aber danke.


----------



## g.mikey (18. November 2013)

Grüß euch,

ich würde zugern wissen, ob sich an einem Big Air Team ohne Probleme eine 2 Fach Kurbel nebst Umwerfer anbringen lässt.
Ist das BJ abhängig?

Herzlichen Dank für die Inf0

Gruß Mike


----------



## bergamont (18. November 2013)

@g.mikey

Gib mal bitte sicherheitshalber das Baujahr durch, dann kann ich es genau prüfen. Sollte aber möglich sein, je nach Modell halt über einen E-Type Umwerfer der über das Tretlager geklemmt wird.


----------



## g.mikey (19. November 2013)

Grüß euch,

http://www.bergamont.de/bikes/archiv/2011/big-air-team/
Interessant wäre  das 2010er Modell...

Herzlichen Dank


----------



## bergamont (19. November 2013)

@g.mikey
Ja, das geht über einen E-Type Umwerfer.


----------



## Tenny (19. November 2013)

Hallo,
MuÃ mich leider hier nochmal auskotzen.  Wie oben geschrieben habe ich mein neues Threesome am 04.11. zur Reparatur gebracht. Leider ist es noch immer nicht fertig.  Die Gabel ist wohl das Problem.  Die Firma die sie repariert hat geschrieben das sie frÃ¼hestens in der 48 Kw die Gabel repariert bekommt.  Warum zum Teufel brauchen die 3 Wochen um eine Gabel zu reparieren?  Das Rad steht nach dem Kauf lÃ¤nger in der Werkstatt als das ich es fahren konnte!
Leider bin ich auch wohl nicht der einzige der Probleme mit der Gabel hat, habe hier im Forum noch jemanden kennen gelernt der das gleiche Problem hatte. Ich mache euch einen Vorschlag: Ihr nehmt die Gabel zurÃ¼ck und ersetzt sie durch eine RS Revelation! Im Gegenzug Zahle ich euch 50â¬ um die Differenz der Gabel preise zu begleichen. Passt nicht ganz aber mehr lÃ¤sst mein Ãrger momentan nicht zu.
Ich bin echt sauer.

GruÃ Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (20. November 2013)

@Tenny
Drei Wochen sind für einen Gabelservice zwar nicht unbedingt schnell, allerdings durchaus noch in einem üblichen Rahmen. Nur weil eine andere Person ebenfalls ein Problem mit der Gabel hat, ist sie auch nicht automatisch schlecht. Man wird bei jedem Problem an einem Bauteil problemlos Leute finden, die schon mal das gleiche Problem hatten.
Solltest Du einen Austausch wünschen, dann müsstest Du das mit Deinem Händler besprechen. Wir können so was leider nicht direkt machen, da wir das mit dir gar nicht abrechnen könnten.
Verstehe mich nicht falsch, die Sache ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich und uns wäre es auch lieber du hättest morgen dein Bike wieder. Allerdings kann ich bislang nicht feststellen, dass wir, der Händler oder der Zulieferer nicht korrekt arbeiten: Das Rad wurde von dir zurecht reklamiert und nun werden die reklamierten Mängel behoben.


----------



## Cuxer81 (21. November 2013)

Hallo, habe mir das Big Air 8.3 mit dem Vivid Air Dämpfer zugelegt. Hier scheint der Dämpfer beim Einfedern Geräusche zu machen. Bei starken Schlägen fällt es nicht auf. Folgen viele kleine schläge ist es wie ein klackern. Wenn ich per Hand einfedere höre ich es auch. Übe ich kontinuierlich druck auf den Sattel aus und steigere den Druck kurzzeitig und ruckartig ist es jedes Mal zu hören. Ist es bei Luftdämpfern normal? Man könnte es auch so beschreiben, dass Kolben und Buchse "kleben" und das Geräusch beim überwinden des Reibungswiderstands entsteht. Habe bisher keine Erfahrung mit Luftdämpfern, daher die Unsicherheit.


----------



## flachmaennchen (21. November 2013)

Hat mein 2013er Vivid Air auch gemacht, hab ihn deshalb eingeschickt und einen 2014er bekommen, der jetzt aber ähnliche Geräusche macht.
Ist das Klappern bei dir auch irgendwie durchs ganze Rad zu spühren? Ändert es etwas wenn du die Druckstufe weiter auf machst? Da wurde es bei meinem 2013er leiser. Mit dem neuen Dämpfer habe ich das noch nicht probiert, den fahre ich erst seit ein paar Tagen.


----------



## bergamont (21. November 2013)

@Cuxer81
Ist der Dämpfer bzw. das Bike noch ganz neu? Dann würde ich sagen es liegt daran, dass die Dichtungen noch sehr straff sind, also der Dämpfer noch nicht eingefahren ist.
Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, würde ich das dem Fachhändler zeigen. Geräusche übers Netz zu interpretieren ist immer so eine Sache


----------



## NiBi8519 (22. November 2013)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen welche Dämpferbuchsen in das Bergamont Evolve Enduro paasen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## chrikoh (23. November 2013)

Gibt es vom Revox nur den Rahmen auch zu kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (23. November 2013)

@Schranzi85
Sollten beide 24x8mm haben.
  @chrikoh
Revox Rahmen oder Rahmensets haben wir leider nicht im Angebot.


----------



## g.mikey (24. November 2013)

Grüß euch,

nach dem meine Frage zum Umwerfer für mein Big Air Team 2010/11 beantwortet wurde, stellt sich mir die Frage nach einem neuen 2 Fach Kurbelsatz..
Bisher verbaut war die Truvativ Descendant mit einem GPX Innenlager als Einfachkurbel verbaut.

Ich hab leider keine Ahnung welche 2 Fach Kurbel  passen würde, bzw. welche Innenlager ich kaufen/beachten muss.
Der Hauptknackpunkt dürfte wohl die Frage nach dem passenden Tretlager sein.
Im Auge hätte ich eine Slx FCM 665 Kurbel mit BB 70 Lager..

Freu mich über Tipps.
Herzlichen Dank
Mike


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. November 2013)

Wenn 2fach und von Shimano dann passt lediglich die Saint. Die SLX gibts nicht mit der längeren Achse für 83mm breite Tretlagergehäuse.

Ich hab grad eine 2fach Saint übrig, falls Interesse besteht -> PN.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. November 2013)

Ich fahre eine FSA GRAVITY LIGHT. Die gibts in 83 und zweifach. Die Achse hat Shimano Hollow II Standard.


----------



## Danontour (3. Dezember 2013)

Servus leutz,

ich würde gerne wissen, was ich für eine Kettenführung aufnahme an meinem big air team 2010 habe? Hab jetzt lange in google gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## g.mikey (6. Dezember 2013)

Grüße euch,

nachdem mir hier schon sehr gut geholfen wurde...
Ich möchte nun an meinem Big Air Team 2011 einen E type downpull 2x Umwerfer anbringen..
Selbiger soll mit der Saint Kurbel harmonieren.
Meine Frage:
Wie soll das mit dem Bowdenzug laufen?
Die Befestigungsschellen (3 Stück ) verlaufen am Unterrohr...
Am Tretlagergehäuse befindet sich nichts..

Weiß jemand wie man es dann schaffen kann, diesen Bowdenzug zum Umwerfer zu leiten??

Hier klappts ja auch:
http://www.bergamont.de/bikes/archiv/2013/big-air-83/


----------



## bergamont (6. Dezember 2013)

@Danontour
Da muss ich einmal die Zeichnungen checken lassen. Gebe Dir Bescheid sobald ich Info habe.
 @g.mikey
Die Aussenhülle wird durchgehend bis an die Schwinge verlegt, da müsste unten eine Durchführung am Yoke sein. Der Umwerfer selbst sitzt ja ebenfalls auf der Schwinge (die zwei Bohrungen links vom Hauptlager), dort muss also auch der Zug ankommen.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (6. Dezember 2013)

ist da nicht der Zuganschlag zwischen Tretlager und Schwinge ? Unterhalb der Schwinge ist der doch auf dem Bild zu sehen ? 
wenn es das ist da möchte ich mir den Bogen von der Außenhülle nicht vorstellen


----------



## PeterTheo (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, ich möchte meinem Sohn ein Big Air Tyro kaufen 2013 Modell. Ist es möglich eine 2-fach Kurbel und Umwerfer zu montieren? Und ist es möglich 26" zu montieren?

Danke, falls jemand eine Info hat.


----------



## bergamont (10. Dezember 2013)

@PeterTheo
Eine 2-Fach Kurbel kann mann anbauen, es ist auch eine Aufnahme für einen Direct-Mount Umwerfer vorhanden.
26" Laufräder passen leider nicht, das Bike ist speziell für 24" gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (12. Dezember 2013)

Ok, Danke, welchen Direkt Mount Umwerfer? Low S1, Low S3, high ?


----------



## bergamont (12. Dezember 2013)

@PeterTheo
Das ist ein High Direct Mount.


----------



## rumigali (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, wieviel mm beträgt der maximale Federweg Gabel beim Kiez pro 2012? Danke


----------



## bergamont (12. Dezember 2013)

@rumigali
Der max. mögliche Federweg sind 130mm.


----------



## Alabama187 (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen den unterschiedlichen Versionen vom Tattoo Ltd 2012, außer der Farbe? Also ist irgendwas an der Ausstattung anders?
Auf der offiziellen Bergamont-Seite, im Archiv, kommt man nämlich immer zur schwarz-roten Version (auch wenn man auf das Thumbnail vom schwarz-gelben klickt)

Wäre für mich nur interessant zu wissen, weil ich das Fahrrad gebraucht gekauft habe und keine Liste der verbauten Teile habe oder irgendwo im Netz finden konnte.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## xtinto (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, ich beschäftige mich grad mit dem Gedanken auf ein 29er zu wechseln (Fastlane 9.4); allerdings bin ich mit nur 1,69m und einer SL von 75cm eher ein Hobbit  Lässt sich sagen, ob ich mit der Größe S einen (kleinen) Sattelüberstand erreiche? Oder macht das keinen Sinn, wenn man aus dem Auenland kommt 
Bisher habe ich noch keinen Händler gefunden der Größe S da hat.


----------



## rumigali (12. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort zum Kiez.
Was für eine iscg Aufnahme besitzt mein 2010er Contrail Ltd. sollte die alte 03er sein? Möchte gerne eine Kettenführung montieren, gibt es eine empfehlenswerte 3fach Kettenführung? Habe bisher nur die E13 Heim 3RS gefunden und die gibt es halt nur für ISCG 05 oder BB mount Aufnahme.  Danke


----------



## bergamont (15. Dezember 2013)

@Alabama187
Danke für den Hinweis, den Fehler auf der Seite haben wir korrigiert. Der Unteschied besteht bei diesem Modell tastächlich nur in der Farbe. Die sonstige Ausstattung ist identisch.
 @xtinto
Ja das ist so eine Sache, Testbikes in kleinen oder größen Rahmenhöhen stellt sich leider kaum jemand hin.
Was Deine Größe angeht, wirst Du von der Sitzposition mit dem S zwar keine Probleme haben, allerdings ist die Überstandshöhe (Boden bis Oberkante Oberrohr) natürlich ein Faktor - die ist nämlich genau 76,8cm und damit knapp 2cm höher als deine Schrittlänge. Das wäre mir persönlich etwas zu knapp, denn im Gelände steht man ja nicht immer ebenerdig, sondern muss auch mal tiefer absteigen, was hier mit Schmerzen verbunden wäre. Fazit ist: das wird wohl insgesamt zu knapp - leider.
 @rumigali
Ich bin mir gerade gar nicht sicher, ob das Contrail 2010 überhaupt eine ISCG-Aufnahme hatte, ich stelle die nächsten Tage hier ein Schablone online, mit der man einfach prüfen kann welcher Standard verbaut ist.
Ist aber auch fast egal, denn meine Empfehlung für eine 3-fach Führung wäre die C-Guide von Bionicon. Die wird an der Kettenstrebe befestigt, braucht also kein ISCG und funktioniert super.


----------



## rumigali (15. Dezember 2013)

Habe es selbst grad geschaut, hat keine ISCG Aufnahme. Danke für die Empfehlung, werd das mal versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## domisa (20. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, könntet ihr mir mal bitte die achsenmaße vom bergamont big air 7.1 2011 verraten? (TATTOO FR PRO TRUE AXLE) 
Und hat es eine iscg 05 oder 03 aufnahme?

Frohe Weihnachten euch!


----------



## bergamont (20. Dezember 2013)

@domisa Die Einbaubreite hinten ist 12x157mm, es gibt aber auch einen Adapter für den Rahmen auf 12x150mm. Der Rahmen hat ISCG03/05-Aufnahme, also beide Durchmesser.


----------



## g.mikey (22. Dezember 2013)

Grüße euch,

eventuell hat sich jemand schon mal dem Thema Big Air Team 2011 Umbau auf 2 Fach gewidmet..
Ich versuch dies gerade und komme nicht weiter.
Der Rahmen ist für einen E type Umwerfer passend.
>> Dual Pull E Type Slx 2x9 gekauft FDM 665.(14er Kapazität).Selbiger lässt sich auch befestigen.Haken dran!
>>Saint Kurbel 2 fach Typ 815 22/36 Zähne
Problem:es scheitert schon mal daran, dass der Umwerfer gar nicht tief genug runter kommt, da er mit der Schwinge kollidiert...
Selbst wenn ich ihn abfeilen würde, sieht es nicht so aus,als könnte er die Kette auf das 2 Ritzel transportieren..
Hat jemand für mich einen Tip, bzw. fährt jemand eine funktionierende Kombi, wie ich sie anstrebe?
Iwie hätte ich schon gern 2 fach, da meine Jungs und ich auch mal den einen oder anderen KM von einem Spot zum nächsten
treten und ich keine Bremse sein will..
Oder bleibt mir nur die Investition in eine 1 Fach Kurbel+Kettenführung??!

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe.
Gruß Mike


----------



## flachmaennchen (24. Dezember 2013)

Mach mal bitte ein Foto davon, wie es jetzt aussieht. Wird der Shimano E Type nur am BB Shell geklemmt, oder schraubt man den noch irgendwo gegen Verdrehen fest?
Mal die SRAM Direct Mount Umwerfer angeschaut, die sollten sich doch eigentlich direkt an den zwei Löchern an der Schwinge anschrauben lassen und dann dürfte auch nichts anstoßen, so wie ich mir das vorstelle wenn ich meinen Rahmen anschaue.


----------



## 9390527 (24. Dezember 2013)

Hi bergamont-team!
Welcher Groësse empfehlen Sie für ein Bergamont Revox Team 29? Ich bin 1,81m (Schrittlänge 85 cm)?  M oder lieber L? 
Beste grüße


----------



## bergamont (24. Dezember 2013)

@g.mikey Wenn es ein alter E-Type mit Befestigung über das Tretlager ist, wird das nicht funktionieren. Es muss ein Low Direct Mount sein (bei Shimano läuft das schlauerweise auch als e-type), der an der Schwinge befestigt wird und sich dann auch mitdrehen kann.

@9390527 Würde hier ein M empfehlen. Ein L wäre prinzipiell auch möglich, ist dann aber schon sehr Touren-orientiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (24. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, was für ein unteres Steuersatz Lager passt in das Big Air Tyro 2014?
Bei unserem fehlt in dem offenen Kugellagerring eine Kugel.


----------



## bergamont (24. Dezember 2013)

@PeterTheo Hat das von Anfang an gefehlt, dann bitte unbedingt beim Händler reklamieren und es gibt Ersatz. Größe des Lagerringes selbst kann ich nicht sagen, das ist hier nicht so standardisiert wie bei Rillenkugellagern.
Alternative ist ansonsten eine passende Kugel einsetzen, manche Händler/Werkstätten haben da unterschiedliche Größen am Lager. Wenn es ab Produktion so gewesen ist, aber wie gesagt besser reklamieren, da soll niemand selbst basteln müssen.

Frohes Fest!


----------



## g.mikey (25. Dezember 2013)

Anbei mal ein Bild des Umwerfers... Evtl. ist es ja tatsächlich der Falsche..?!
Besten Dank!
Mike


----------



## bergamont (25. Dezember 2013)

@g.mikey Das ist der klassische e-type, damit wirst Du so leider nichts. Check mal ob auf der Schwinge über dem Tretlager zwei Aufnahmen für einen Umwerfer sind, daran muss der festgeschraubt werden. Im Zweifel bitte nochmal ein Foto ohne Umwerfer einstellen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. Dezember 2013)

Die zwei Löcher hat er, war auf dem Foto auf einer der vorigen Seiten schon zu sehen.

Kannst du den Umwerfer von der Halterung abschrauben? Der ist ja da mit zwei Schrauben dran befestigt. Auf dem Bild sieht es fast so aus als wenn der Umwerfer ohne die Halterung für die Klemmung da direkt an die Löcher an der Schwinge passen könnte.


----------



## g.mikey (25. Dezember 2013)

So, mal ein paar Bilder:


----------



## g.mikey (25. Dezember 2013)

Die zwei Aufnahmen sie wie bereits erwähnt vorhanden!
Durch das Weglassen der eigentlichen Tretlagerbefestigung müssten man entsprechend ausgleichen(Dicke des "Bleches für das Tretlager)
Befestigen liese sich der Umwerfer dann schon und minimal in der Höhe korrigieren..
Evtl. hab ich als Laie auch nur einen Denkfehler drin...
Aber rein von meinem laienhaften mechnanischen Standpunkt aus gesehen, sind die Wege/Aktionsradius für den Umwerfer zu "weit"..


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (25. Dezember 2013)

genau so kommt es hin !!


----------



## g.mikey (25. Dezember 2013)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> genau so kommt es hin !!


Kommt es hin im Sinne von PASST) oder kommt es hin im Sinne meiner Aussage passt nicht


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (25. Dezember 2013)

PASST


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (25. Dezember 2013)

du kannst es mit U-Scheiben ausgleichen oder mit den Anschlagschrauben am Umwerfer
mit Höhenverstellung hat bestimmt mit den Zähnen des großen Kettenblatts zu  tun


----------



## flachmaennchen (25. Dezember 2013)

Von der Bewegung her kommt er dann aber über das 36er oder sitzt er dafür generell zu niedrig?
Der seitliche Abstand sollte sich eigentlich über die Anschlagschrauben des Umwerfers einstellen lassen, da solltest du die Dicke des Bleches eigentlich nicht ausgleichen müssen. Der Aktionsradius lässt sich damit auch entsprechend begrenzen.

Den unteren Anschlag kannst du zur Not auch noch etwas über die Zugspannung korrigieren, falls du mit der Stellschraube nicht weit genug von der Schwinge weg kommst. Dabei musst du nur aufpassen, dass der Umwerfer nicht zu weit nach oben kommt.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (25. Dezember 2013)

soweit ok. aaber über die Zugspannung korrigieren finde ich nicht wirklich gut !!
lieber dann mit U-Scheiben ausgleichen  und dann eben mit der Anschlagschraube fein justieren mM !!
steht eigentlich nichts in der Anleitung drin bis wieviel Zähne du den Umwerfer montieren kannst ?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Dezember 2013)

Ich versteh dein Problem gar nicht. Ich fahre den gleichen Rahmen wie Du, den gleichen (LX, oder) Umwerfer wie Du und bei mir funktioniert alle ohne irgendwelche Scheibchen oder Spannung oder sonstwas. Und das ganze mit ner FSA-Kurbel mit 22-32er Kettenblätter. Sieht zwar, wie Du es vermutest sehr Luftig aus, aber es funktioniert.

Danke nicht zu viel nach sondern schraub das mal zusammen und teste es.


----------



## g.mikey (26. Dezember 2013)

Supi, schon mal vielen Dank an alle, die mich so zahlreich unterstützen!
Den Umwerfer hab natürlich  nach der Kapazität mit ausgesucht 22-36  >>14 er Kapazität hat der SLX Umwerfer.
Der Umwerfer sitzt sehr knapp über der Bashguard, was sich aber durch Abschleifen(falls tatasächlich notwendig) regeln lässt.
DIRK SAYS: Ich lass mir das Ganze demnächst einfach mal zusammenbauen(trau ich mir nämlich nicht ganz zu), dann werden wir weitersehen.
So wies aussieht täuscht das ganze wohl, ob des luftigen Abstands


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (26. Dezember 2013)

ach jetzt versteh ich.. das der Umwerfer später knapp über dem Bash läuft ist ganz normal und unbedenklich !!!
trau dich und bau es dir selbst zusammen kann nichts schief laufen !!!
den Umwerfer hast ja schon montiert  jetzt das Tretlager und anschließend die Kurbel drauf wo ist das Problem ?


----------



## Markus. (5. Januar 2014)

Suche Hardtail Rahmen in 56 für 150 mm Gabel   Habe ein sehr teure dt swiss in 26 Zoll Tapered und die will wohl keiner daher brauche ich einen Rahmen. LG


----------



## cabblers (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

leider hat sich hete mein Schlatauge meines Straitline Team 2012 verabschiedet- welches Schaltauge muss ich denn als Ersatz bestellen?

Viele Grüße,


----------



## bergamont (6. Januar 2014)

@cabblers 
Du brauchst ein Schaltauge BGM-H029A - das ist gleichzeitig auch Teil des Ausfallendes beim Coax-Pivot-System.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cabblers (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo, vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort! noch eine frage: ich möchte in das straitline einen Rock shox vivid Air Dämpfer einbauen- muss ich bezüglich der Aufnahmen etwas beachten? ich habe gelesen, dass man eines der Lager herauspressen muss, stimmt das ?


----------



## P-one (7. Januar 2014)

Hey, Bergamont!

Ich fahre das Threesome 8.2 aus 2012 und bin gerade stark am überlegen ob ich mir eine verstellbare Sattelstütze zulege! Ich möchte gerne wissen ob es möglich ist eine Reverb Stealth zu verbauen?


----------



## bergamont (7. Januar 2014)

@cabblers Korrekt, aus dem Dämpferauge das auf der Schwinge sitzt muss das Gleitlager ausgepresst werden. Die Achse selbst ist Kugelgelagert, daher ist eine zweite Lagerung nicht nötig.

@P-one Oh, erwischt, ich bin mir nicht 100% sicher. Aber der Ausgang für die Stealth-Stütze kam glaube erst ein Jahr später. Einfach mal Bike auf den Kopf stellen und im Tretlagerbereich nachsehen. Wenn es da einen richtigen Ausgang (also mehr als eine 3mm Entwässerungsbohrung) gibt, dann ja. Sonst musst Du eine normale Reverb nehmen.


----------



## cabblers (10. Januar 2014)

danke für die fixe Antwort!


----------



## 32hebauf (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo Bergamont-Team,

für mein Threesome 6.8 suche ich neue Lager für den Steuersatz. Habt ihr die genauen Bezeichnungen parat?
Es handelt sich um einen Syncros Semi-Integrated 1''1/8, Cartridge Bearing.
Auf der Homepage von Syncros findet man keine Angaben dazu.
Danke

Gruß


----------



## bergamont (12. Januar 2014)

@32hebauf Leider nicht, das ist eine Frage für Syncros. Wir verbauen hier ja auch lediglich den fertigen Steuersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crasscore (13. Januar 2014)

ich habe ein straightline 7.0
bei einem lagerausbau habe ich eine abdeckscheibe der lager (Aluminium) zerbrochen.
Wo bekomme ich solche ersatzteile?


----------



## Markus. (13. Januar 2014)

Hat keiner einen Rahmen oder eine Idee. Meine 150 mm EXM von DT SWISS soll wieder in einen Rahmen. Die Gabel ist echt top wäre schade


----------



## cabblers (13. Januar 2014)

hallo,

wie ich geschrieben hatte, habe ich den vivid air einbauen lassen- dabei ist dem Fahrrad Händler aufgefallen, dass sich die Achse, die den Dampfer aufnimmt, sehr viel spiel hat! wenn man am Sattel das Fahrrad anhebt, rutscht die Achse in ihrer rahmenaufnahme- ich habe mal ein Video dazu gemacht, bitte auf 720 ansehen, damit man sieht wie die Schraube mit Dampfer hin und her rutscht- wie kann denn so etwas sein? das Rad ist jetzt etwa 3 Monate alt!

hier das Video:


----------



## federwech (14. Januar 2014)

Dieser "Händler" konnte sich darauf keinen Reim machen und hat dich damit nach hause geschickt oder wie?


----------



## cabblers (14. Januar 2014)

nein, aber das ist nicht de Händler von dem ich das Rad habe- er hat mir lediglich beim Einbau des Dämpfers geholfen. und mich darauf hingewiesen, dass der Verkäufer mir das fehlende Teil (oder was eben nicht stimmt) ersetzen müsse


----------



## Fridosw (14. Januar 2014)

@ Bergamont

Bis zu welchem Gewicht sind denn die aktuellen Fastlane-Modelle freigegeben ?


----------



## federwech (14. Januar 2014)

Hi Bergamont.
Gibt es eigentlich für die Enduro Serie noch Hinterbauten, die man käuflich erstehen kann?
Falls ja, wäre der Preis interessant.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## bergamont (14. Januar 2014)

@crasscore 
Ja dieses E-Teil gibt es. Bitte wende dich an einen unserer Händler, er kann es für dich besorgen und wird dir auch den Preis nennen. Ich kann zu den Kosten leider nichts sagen, da wir für E-Teile keine UVP aussprechen.

@Markus. 
Bergamont bietet keinen solchen Hardtail Rahmen an, wenn das deine Frage war. Das hier ist das Herstellerforum von Bergamont, hier werden hauptsächlich technische Fragen beantwortet, es ist ausdrücklich kein Biete-/Suche-Thread für gebrauchte Parts (danach hören sich deine Beiträge nämlich eher an - entschuldige wenn ich dich hier misverstanden habe). Versuche bitte im Bikemarkt dein Glück.

@cabblers 
Das Wichtigstes zuerst: Bitte nicht mehr fahren wenn da irgendwas Spiel hat, damit es nicht zu Folgeschäden kommt!
Leider kann ich auch in hoher Auflösung kaum was auf dem Video erkennen (Kaffeetatter? ) - außer dass da scheinbar jemand mit dem Schraubenschlüssel an der Alu-Mutter abgerutscht ist.
Daher kann ich auch leider nicht viel dazu sagen. Bitte prüfe mal in ausgebautem Zustand, ob die Welle auf der der Dämpfer sitzt, saugend in das Dämpferauge passt. Vergleiche das dann mit der Passgenauigkeit der Welle im original Dämpfer.
Wenn das beim Original passt und im Vivid zu viel Luft hat, liegt es an den Toleranzen des Dämpferauges vom Vivid. Wenn die Welle bei beiden Dämpfer gleich gut passt, liegt es wohl an der Montage.
Wenn du damit weiter bist, melde dich nochmal hier mit dem Ergebnis und wir schauen wie wir voran kommen.
Ansonsten wäre der Gang zu einem Händler mit Kompetenz bei Gravity-Bikes empfehlenswert. Dieser sollte wenigstens in der Lage sein, eine ordentliche Fehlerdiagnose vorzunehmen. Alternativ kann ein Bergamont-Händler das Bike auch von unserem Service checken lassen. Im Falle von Nachrüstungen wird das aber evtl. etwas kosten. Ob und wieviel müsste aber im Einzelfall mit dem Händler abgeklärt werden.

@Fridosw 
Die Fastlane Modelle 2014 sind bis zu einem Systemgewicht (Bike, Fahrer/in, Bekleidung, Gepäck, sonst. Ausrüstung) von max. 105 kg (Carbon und Hybrid Rahmen) bzw. 115kg (Aluminium Rahmen) zugelassen.

@federwech 
Bitte frage das direkt mit der Modellangabe über einen unserer Händler an. Was den Preis angeht, gilt hier das Gleiche, wie ich oben in diesem Beitrag schon an crasscore geschrieben hatte. Wir haben keine UVP für E-Teile und damit kann ich dazu auch leider keine Auskunft geben.


----------



## cabblers (14. Januar 2014)

hallo, also zwischen Dämpferauge und der aufnahmewelle ist keine Luft- wie hier beschrieben wurde aus dem Dämpfer die Buchse ausgepresst und dann der Dämpfer direkt auf die Welle montiert. es ist die in der Aufnahme des Rahmens Spiel hat! ich kann da gerne auch den alten Dämpfer wieder drauf machen. ich werde den neuen Dämpfer ausbauen und Fotos von der Aufnahme machen, ich denke da liegt nämlich das Problem


----------



## bergamont (14. Januar 2014)

@cabblers dann kommt eigentlich nur die Montage als Ursache in Frage. Vorher war ja kein Spiel oder? Was ist denn mit dieser Alu-Mutter, ist intakt und korrekt angezogen? Sieht auf dem Video irgendwie vergnaddelt aus? Kann aber wie gesagt dort nicht viel erkennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cabblers (14. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich will keine vorschnellen Schlüße ziehen, aber kann es nicht am Rahmen selbst liegen, bzw. dem entsprechenden Teil des Hinterbaus? Die Schraube ist korrekt angezogen. Ob vorher Spiel war, kann ich nicht ausschließen, denn das Spiel ist nur sichtbar, wenn man das Rad am Sattel anhebt und dabei die Schwinge fixiert- was man ja eigentlich nie macht. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass das Rad von dem Händler als Vorführrad verwendet wurde, ich aber von ihm volle gewährleistung erhalten habe. 

Die Mutter war schon recht hergenommen, als ich das bike erhalten habe. Morgen werde ich das gute Rad nochmal vom Händler auseinander nehmen lassen und dann die Stelle abfotografieren


Hier noch ein video das hoffentlich besser zeigt, dass sich die schraube im aufnahmeteil des rahmens bewegt:


----------



## crasscore (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe ein bergamont straightline 7.0
bei einem lagerausbau habe ich eine abdeckscheibe der lager (Aluminium) zerbrochen.
Wo bekomme ich solche ersatzteile?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (15. Januar 2014)

sieht irgendwie nach defektem lager aus aber fern diagnose ist immer schwierig 





cabblers schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will keine vorschnellen Schlüße ziehen, aber kann es nicht am Rahmen selbst liegen, bzw. dem entsprechenden Teil des Hinterbaus? Die Schraube ist korrekt angezogen. Ob vorher Spiel war, kann ich nicht ausschließen, denn das Spiel ist nur sichtbar, wenn man das Rad am Sattel anhebt und dabei die Schwinge fixiert- was man ja eigentlich nie macht. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass das Rad von dem Händler als Vorführrad verwendet wurde, ich aber von ihm volle gewährleistung erhalten habe.
> 
> ...


----------



## bergamont (15. Januar 2014)

@crasscore 
Ich hatte dir dazu bereits etwas in einem der letzten Beiträge geschrieben. Bitte schau mal eine Seite weiter vorne. Hatte dich dort auch erwähnt.

@cabblers 
Das könnten die Kugellager selbst sein, wobei hier dann beide verschlissen sein dürften. Was die ganz genaue Ursache angeht, muss aber wohl mal jemand mit entsprechender Kompetenz vor Ort drauf schauen. Ich glaube übers Netz wird das schwierig so eine eindeutige Ursache zu ermitteln. Fakt ist, dass dieser Dämpfer grundsätzlich problemlos in das Bike passt. Dieses Spiel dürfte so nicht vorhanden sein, entweder sind es die Lager oder irgendwas beim Zusammenbau ist schief gegangen.
Schön wäre gewesen den Zustand mit dem original Dämpfer dokumentiert zu haben. Dann wäre klar ob das schon vorher so war (eher die Lager als Ursache) oder erst nach dem Umbau (eher die Montage als Ursache).
Im Zweifel wende dich bitte an einen Bergamont Händler, dieser kann dann auch Rücksprache mit unserem Service halten, bzw. im Notfall das Bike von uns zur Kontrolle abholen lassen.


----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo Bergamont Support,
ich habe eine Frage: Ich fahre ein Big Air LTD von 2010 mit Sitzrohrdurchmesser 30,4. In diesem Mass gibt es leider keine verstellbare Sattelstütze. Ich könnte das Sitzrohr auf 30,9 erweitern. Was sagt der Rahmenbauer dazu bezüglich der Stabilität?
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## cabblers (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich habe mal selbst nachgeschaut - es fehlen wohl zwei Buchsen, die auf die Welle gehören. Auf den Bilder sieht man das recht deutlich. Diese Buchsen waren definitiv nicht verbaut als ich das Bike bekommen habe, da ich die Welle schon selbst mal rausgenommen hatte- dabei war mir das Spiel aber gar nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## bergamont (15. Januar 2014)

@CHRIZCROZZ 
Der Rahmenbauer sagt, dass das eine Veränderung am Rahmen wäre, die das Ende der Garantie bedeutet und auf jeden Fall in der Verantwortung desjenigen liegt, der die Veränderung durchführt. Einmal können wir nicht garantieren, dass der Rahmen das so mitmacht und zum anderen haben wir auch keinen Einfluss auf die Durchführung der Arbeiten (wir selbst bieten das jedenfalls nicht an).
Mein Vorschlag dazu wäre die Verwendung einer 27,2mm Sattelstütze (da gibt es mehr Auswahl), zusammen mit einer hochwertigen und vor allem langen Ausgleichshülse (gibt es z.b. von USE). Das wäre in diesem Fall der bessere Weg.

@cabblers 
Ich kläre das ab und melde mich.


----------



## bergamont (16. Januar 2014)

@cabblers So, da fehlen zwei Distanzstücke wie hier im Foto zu sehen. Bitte wende dich an den Händler, wo das Bike gekauft wurde (oder auch einen anderen Bergamont Händler) und reklamiere dies. Du sagst diese Distanzstücke fehlten von Anfang an, kann ich zwar kaum glauben, denn so ein Spiel sollte sofort auffallen, aber es ist natürlich auch nicht unmöglich. In jedem Fall sollte hier der Händler auch noch mal die Welle auf evtl. Folgeschäden checken und natürlich die beiden Teile liefern. Kaufbeleg bitte nicht vergessen.


----------



## cabblers (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich werde den ändelr kontaktieren- es spricht tatsächlich einiges dafür, dass diese Distanzstücke gefehlt haben, den auf dem Bild sieht man, dass die Riffen, die sich am Dämpfer seitlich durch den Kontakt zu den Distanzstücken gebildet haben bei meinem ersten verbauten Dämpfer fehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHRIZCROZZ (16. Januar 2014)

@ Bergamont Support:
Ich hatte um eine Einschätzung gebeten.
Die Garantie meines Rahmens ist eh abgelaufen, darum geht es mir nicht. Mit einer 30,9 Stütze hätte ich mehr Möglichkeiten sie eventuell auch an anderen Rädern nutzen zu können. Das mit 27,2 und Hülse ist klar...
Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe.


----------



## bergamont (19. Januar 2014)

@CHRIZCROZZ Fakt ist, dass dies eine Veränderung am Rahmen darstellt, dessen Konsequenzen unbekannt sind und potentiell zu unvorhergesehenem Materialversagen führen könnte. Daher ist von solchen Veränderungen aus Gründen der Sicherheit auch unbedingt abzusehen.


----------



## crasscore (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe ein bergamont straightline 7.0
bei einem lagerausbau habe ich eine abdeckscheibe der lager (Aluminium) zerbrochen.
Wo bekomme ich solche ersatzteile?


----------



## murzel (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo Bergamont Team

Ich interessiere mich für ein Revox Team aus 2013. Kann ich bei 1,80m und einer Schrittlänge von 86cm ein M fahren?. Größe L scheint mir von den Geometriedaten schon zu groß zu sein.
Danke.


----------



## bergamont (20. Januar 2014)

Guck mal hier @crasscore ich hab dazu doch schon längst was gechrieben:


bergamont schrieb:


> @crasscore
> Ja dieses E-Teil gibt es. Bitte wende dich an einen unserer Händler, er kann es für dich besorgen und wird dir auch den Preis nennen. Ich kann zu den Kosten leider nichts sagen, da wir für E-Teile keine UVP aussprechen.



@murzel Ja, passt bei den Maßen problemlos mit einem M. Habe selbst die gleiche Größe und Schrittlänge einen Zentimeter mehr und fühle mich auf einem "M" sehr wohl.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (21. Januar 2014)

Guten Abend!

Möchte gerne mein 2014er Revox LTD auf 2 fach umrüsten, dazu ein paar Fragen:

-Verbaut werden soll eine SLX 2fach Kurbel Modelljahr 2014 für Pressfit. Passt das verbaute Pressfit Lager auch für diese Kurbel? Oder muss auch noch ein anderes Lager rein?
-Lässt sich der verbaute Shifter irgendwie auf 2 fach umrüsten/umstellen?
-Was für ein Umwerfer wird benötigt? Direct Mount high?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (21. Januar 2014)

@billi joe 

Das Lager sollte problemlos passen, da ja wieder eine Shimano Kurbel verbaut werden soll.
Ja die Shifter sind für 2- und 3-fach kompatibel. Habe aber gerade nicht im Kopf ob man da physisch was umbauen muss, glaube fast dass das so geht.

Es wird dieser Umwerfer benötigt: FD-M676D6L


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Januar 2014)

billi joe schrieb:


> -Lässt sich der verbaute Shifter irgendwie auf 2 fach umrüsten/umstellen?



Wenn Du den Umwerfer auf 2-fach umbauen willst, musst Du einfach den Schwenkbereich des Umwerfers begrenzen. Der Shifter kann dann die 3te Rasterung nicht mehr schalten, weil der Zug nicht mehr weiter eingeholt werden kann.

Ich hoffe, das so beschrieben zu haben, dass Du es verstehst.


----------



## Deleted 76843 (22. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Antworten! Ja klar, hät ich auch selbst drauf kommen können. Aber klick ich dann nicht einfach den dritten leer?
Noch ne Frage: Wie unterscheidet sich denn ein 2fach von einem 3fach Umwerfer? Ist das Leitblech breiter?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (22. Januar 2014)

billi joe schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten! Ja klar, hät ich auch selbst drauf kommen können. Aber klick ich dann nicht einfach den dritten leer?
> Noch ne Frage: Wie unterscheidet sich denn ein 2fach von einem 3fach Umwerfer? Ist das Leitblech breiter?


das Leitblech ist kürzer


----------



## PeterTheo (23. Januar 2014)

Hallo, mit welchem Werkzeug und kurz Anleitung bekomme ich die Kurbel vom Big Air Tyro 2014? TRUVATIV RUKTION demontiert?
DAnke!


----------



## bergamont (23. Januar 2014)

billi joe schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten! Ja klar, hät ich auch selbst drauf kommen können. Aber klick ich dann nicht einfach den dritten leer?
> Noch ne Frage: Wie unterscheidet sich denn ein 2fach von einem 3fach Umwerfer? Ist das Leitblech breiter?



Nein der Dritte klickt nicht ins Leere, denn die Begrenzerschrauben vom Umwerfer lassen das nicht zu. Du stellst den Schalthebel auf Gang 1 und stellst den Umwerfer ein, dann sind automatisch nur Gang 1 und 2 belegt.

@PeterTheo 
Du brauchst einen 8mm Inbus um die Kurbelschrauben zu lösen und zu entfernen. Danach wird ein Kurbelabzieher in die Kurbel eingeschraubt und mit diesem der Kurbelarm von der Tretlagerwelle gezogen. Ist heute durch Einführung der zweiteiligen Kurbeln nicht mehr ganz so gängig, war aber bis vor ein paar Jahren auch an den high-end Modellen standard.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (23. Januar 2014)

bergamont schrieb:


> Nein der Dritte klickt nicht ins Leere, denn die Begrenzerschrauben vom Umwerfer lassen das nicht zu. Du stellst den Schalthebel auf Gang 1 und stellst den Umwerfer ein, dann sind automatisch nur Gang 1 und 2 belegt
> Falsch !!!
> auf Gang 1 ??
> meines Wissens muss Schalthebel auf Gang 2 und die Kette auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt liegen dann wird die "High" Schraube ("Schwenkbereich" nach außen aufs dritte Kettenblatt ) soweit zugedreht das es nicht mehr auf den 3. Gang kann und fertig   so hab ich es bisher gemacht und hat Super Funktioniert


----------



## bergamont (23. Januar 2014)

OK, Verwirrung in Bezug auf Gang 1 und 3 - einigen wir uns darauf, dass der Zug am weitesten draußen sein muss, um den kleinen Gang einzustellen. Ein Klick führt den Umwerfer dann auf das große Kettenblatt und an die Begrenzerschraube... ich glaube es ist viel einfach zu machen, als zu beschreiben


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (23. Januar 2014)

du beschreibst es echt kompliziert Sorry 
mach es so wie ich dir beschrieben habe und du machst nichts falsch


----------



## Deleted 76843 (4. Februar 2014)

So, hab den Umbau gemacht, funzt wunderbar Nun noch meine Beschreibung wie beim Umbau vorzugehen ist: Man nehme eine 2 Fach Kurbel (in meinem Fall eine SLX für Integrierte Lager) und einen 2 Fach Umwerfer (da kürzeres Leitblech). Zuerst baut man Kurbel und Umwerfer normal ein. Anschliessend fädelt man durch den Shifter den Schaltzug und schaltet in den 2ten Gang. Achtung! Nun verschiebt man den Nöppel unten am Shifter von 3 auf 2-Fach! Damit ist der erste Gang nun gesperrt und es ist kein leerklicken möglich. Danach stellt man die Begrenzung am Umwerfer noch wie gewohnt ein und fertig. Der 2te Gang ist nun sozusagen der ehemals dritte Hoffe ist so verständlich.

Nun noch ein Verbesserungsvorschlag/Reklamation am Revox LTX 2014: Der Hinterbau ist sehr eng, vorallem bei den Kettenstreben! Der verbaute 2.25 Schwalbe RaRa Pneu ist viel zu dick für den Rahmen! Schon wenn es ein bisschen nass ist, (nicht übermässig schlammig oder lehmig oder so!!!) setz sich der hintere Reifen genug zu, dass er anfängt im Hinterbau zu schleifen! Ich hab nach 6h Fahrt nun schon ordentliche Schleifspuren im Rahmen und tausche nun gegen was schmaleres. Also: auch wenn die ganze Bike Pressewelt schreit, "FETTE REIFEN SIND SO GEIL" sollte man solch einfache Probleme schon berücksichtigen. Gerade bei Schwalbe habe ich auch das Gefühl, dass die Reifen mit der Zeit noch ein bisschen dicker werden. Sonst bisher ein echt tolles Bike und ein super Support hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (4. Februar 2014)

@billi joe  Danke für diese sehr leicht verständliche Beschreibung 

Das mit dem Reifen gebe ich an unser Produktmanagement weiter. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Vomitory (4. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Frage zum Thema Hinterradnabenbreite. Bin am überlegen, mir ein Straitline zuzulegen. Nabenbreite 157mm. Ich habe von meinen anderen Rädern einige Hinterräder mit 150mm breiten Naben (12mm Achse), die ich gern als Reserve weiternutzen möchte. Gibt es dazu Adaptermöglichkeiten oder Erfahrungen? Vorab besten Dank.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (5. Februar 2014)

Adapter für 150mm Naben gibt es und du kannst deine Laufräder weiterhin verwenden


----------



## bergamont (5. Februar 2014)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> Adapter für 150mm Naben gibt es und du kannst deine Laufräder weiterhin verwenden



Ja, wenn es sich um ein Straitline mit dem aktuellen CPS Hinterbau handelt. 

Bergamont Bicycles - Online-Support


----------



## Downhill123 (7. Februar 2014)

Hi Welchen tune brauch ich bei einem rs vivid air für ein big air 6.1?


----------



## bergamont (10. Februar 2014)

@Downhill123 Für das Big Air 6.1 haben wir keine ausdrückliche Empfehlung zum Tune eines Vivid Air, da wir diesen Dämpfer dort nie verbaut haben. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, dass das ML Tune passen sollte, da das bei unseren Kinematiken in der Regel am besten harmoniert.
Das Problem bei derlei Empfehlung ist, dass wir natürlich unsere alten Modelle nicht jedes Jahr noch mal neu auf die aktuell verfügbaren Dämpfer hin durchprüfen können. Daher ist das hier etwas wage. Vielleicht hat aber hier jemand sein Big Air 6.1 schon entsprechend umgerüstet und kann dazu noch was ergänzen.


----------



## Forest-Gump (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo Support Team von BERGAMONT,

bin glaube ich falsch abgebogen...... - hab meine Frage als neues Thema gepostet. Hier ist der Link:

_*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hint...top-pull-umwerfer-fuer-revox-ltd-2013.683411/*_

Würde mich über Eure Hilfe sehr freuen. Danke.


----------



## Laidt (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo ,
erstmal vielen Dank für das *Metric LTD* !

Frage : Wieso ist NIRGENDS im www ersichtlich dass der Rahmen _smooth welded _ist ?
Und wieso ist der Rahmen entgegen der OnlineDaten triple butted und nicht double ?

Nicht das ich das schlecht finden würde ... 
Hab mich tierisch darüber gefreut als das Bike vor mir stand ... 

Trotzdem verstehe ich die Abweichungen nicht so ganz - sind doch alles Sachen die das Bike aufwerten , 
gerade gegen Konkurrenz wie etwa Copperhead3 o.ä. 

?


----------



## AstramanSI (15. Februar 2014)

@bergamont

Nur mal so, wie sieht es den mit den Contrail Modellen aus. Sind die ma langsam in Produktion.
Evtl fertig.
Da ich seit 4 Jahren Bergamont Fahrer bin, und nun langsam auf mein neues LTD  warte,
meinem Händler wurde nun ein Termin im April gesagt? Obwohl für Ende Januar erwartet.
bitte mal eine kurze Erklärung.
Sonst muss halt de Stadthure mehr herhalten bzw das Threesome vom Kumpel

Vielen Dank aus Dresden 


Ride on und Allways Vollgas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PeterTheo (16. Februar 2014)

bergamont schrieb:


> @PeterTheo
> Das ist ein High Direct Mount.



Noch eine Frage. Am Big Air Tyro kann ich nen Umwerfer verbauen, soweit klar. Die verbaute Ruktionkurbel kann ein 2. Kettenblatt aufnehmen!? Funktioniert 2-fach mit 83mm Tretlagerbreite? Oder Muss ein anderes Innenlager rein und auch eine andere Kurbel?

DANKE!!

P.s. Top MTB, mein Sohn hat ne menge Spass


----------



## bergamont (17. Februar 2014)

@Laidt
Gute Frage, habe ich bei unserem Produktmanagement angefragt. Vielleicht hat es Rahmenbauer besonders gut gemeint mit uns 

@AstramanSI
Wie ich hier im Forum schon mehrfach an anderer Stelle schrieb, kann ich zu Lieferterminen leider nicht viel sagen. Das hängt damit zusammen, dass ich nicht weiß wohin genau und in welcher Reihenfolge Bikes geliefert werden. Anders gesagt: selbst wenn ich wüsste, dass wir morgen 10 Stück bekommen wäre nicht gesagt, dass deine Bestellung darunter ist. Evtl. steht nämlich ein anderer Händler bei der Auslieferung an erster Stelle und hat schon 20 Stück bestellt. Das für jeden Einzelfall aufzuschlüsseln sprengt leider den Rahmen hier im Forum und daher kann ich hier auch nur auf die Auskunft des Händlers verweisen. Wenn hier gesagt wurde April, dann wird das wohl so sein.
Wenn sich Liefertermine gleich um mehrere Wochen verschieben, hat das manchmal sehr simple Gründe. Es reicht z.B. schon, dass ein Bauteil nicht rechtzeitig geliefert wird und wir nicht sofort einen gleichwertigen Ersatz bekommen. Dann verlieren wir in der Montage den vorgesehenen Slot und selbst wenn das fehlende Teil kurze Zeit später geliefert würde, müssen wir manchmal einige Wochen auf einen neuen Slot warten (so wie die Flugzeuge am Flughafen beim Starten). Das hat wiederum zur Folge, dass diese Charge dann nicht mehr rechtzeitig zum Verladen ist und man hier erneut warten muss, bis der nächste Schwung Container schwimmen geht.

@PeterTheo
Ein anderes Innenlager würde da nicht helfen, denn 83mm bezieht sich auf die Gehäusebreite des Rahmens und ist fix vorgegeben. Daran ändert ein neues Innenlager oder eine neue Kurbel nichts. Die Frage ist vielmehr, ob es evtl. günstiger kommt eine 2-fach Kurbel zu nehmen, anstatt die Ruktion umzurüsten. Kommt ein bisschen darauf an was noch in deiner Teilesammlung vorhanden ist. Grundsätzlich sollte aber 2-fach auch mit 83er Innenlager funktionieren, da spricht nichts dagegen.


----------



## AstramanSI (17. Februar 2014)

Hey ist nicht so schlimm. Eine Ausführliche Antwort ist das ja.
Mein Händler hat schon vermutet das B ihn nicht mehr leiden kann.
Schöne Grüße von der Elbe.


----------



## TanteJu1895 (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo Bergamont Team, liebes Forum,
 kann auf die Nabe (FH-M475-L) vom Helix 6.1 auch ein 10er Kasette gesetzt werden, zwecks Umbau auf 3x10 Schaltung?

Alternativ, wo bekomme ich noch 3x9er SLX Schalthebel her oder was könnte vergleichbares verbaut werden?
Eigentlich wollte ich den Schalt-Mix des Helix 6.1 auf SLX vereinheitlichen, nur scheint es da im 3x9 Bereich wenig bis gar nix NEUES mehr zu kaufen zu geben, daher die Überlegung direkt auf 3x10 zu wechseln, was allerdings einen nicht ganz billigen Komplettumbau zur direkten Folge hätte. Der Umbau würde natürlich noch teurer, wenn auch noch ein neues Laufrad bzw. neue Nabe her müsste.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Grüße aus Düsseldorf!!!


----------



## Downhill123 (23. Februar 2014)

Sind tatto naben von Bergamont ? Und wo bekomme ich für die lager her?


----------



## bergamont (23. Februar 2014)

@TanteJu1895 Der Freilauf passt auch für eine 10-fach Kassette. Bitte beachte aber, dass laut Hersteller neben den Hebeln auch Schaltwerk, Kurbel, Kette und Umwerfer auf 10-fach angepasst werden müssen. Was alternative 3x9-Hebel angeht, schau doch hier mal im Bikemarkt oder beim Händler deines Vertrauens.

@Downhill123 Wir bauen die Naben nicht selbst, wenn das deine Frage ist. Lager bekommst du auf Bestellung über einen Bergamont-Händler. Da es sich um DIN-Lagergrößen handelt, kannst Du aber auch einfach die alten Lager ausbauen, ausmessen und dir dann entweder im Netz oder beim örtlichen Stahlwarenhändler Ersatz beschaffen.
Bevor die Frage kommt: Ich habe leider keine Liste der Lagergrößen für die Naben. Das sind über die Jahre zu viele geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill123 (24. Februar 2014)

Ok vielen dank


----------



## Smutjes (26. Februar 2014)

Hi,

gibt es bei den verschiedenen Revox Aluminiumrahmen unterschiede beim Gewicht.

Wie schwer ist der Alu- bzw. Carbonrahmen?


----------



## bergamont (26. Februar 2014)

@Smutjes Es gibt beim Revox einen Carbon- und zwei unterschiedliche Alu-Rahmen. Bei den Alu-Rahmen teilen sich das Revox 4.4 / 5.4 / 6.4 und das 7.4 / 8.4 jeweils den gleichen Rahmen. Diese unterscheiden sich durch den leichteren Rohrsatz bei 7.4 /8.4, wie auch in der Geometrie.

Einzelne Rahmengewichte kann ich leider nicht liefern, der Carbonrahmen wiegt je nach Größe ein gutes Kilogramm.


----------



## obiwen (28. Februar 2014)

hallo hab ein blades 2 und möchte eine andere gabel mit mehr federweg einbauen. momentan ist eine suntour xcm mit 1 1/8
steuerrohr und entsprechendem Steuersatz verbaut . kann man eine tapered gabel in diesem rahmen verbauen ? Steuersatz unten ist ja im Moment zu klein . gibt's dafür Adapter ? gruß ole


----------



## bergamont (28. Februar 2014)

@obiwen Du stößt bei deinem Vorhaben auf zwei Probleme:

Einen Adapter für 1.5 Gabelschaft auf 1 1/8 Steuerrohr kann es natürlich nicht geben. Du kannst das Steuerrohr ja nicht vergrößern indem du einen Adapter verbaust. Der Gabelschaft hat unten einen größeren Durchmesser als das Steuerrohr des Rahmens.
Das Blades 2 ist für Federgabeln bis max. 100mm zugelassen. Wenn Du eine Gabel mit mehr Federweg verbauen willst, geschieht das auf eigene Gefahr, außerdem verändert sich natürlich auch die Geometrie des Bikes. 
Meine Empfehlung: Besorge dir eine eine Gabel mit 100mm Federweg und 1 1/8 Schaft, idealerweise eine Luftgabel mit einer einstellbaren Zug- und Druckstufe.


----------



## obiwen (1. März 2014)

bergamont schrieb:


> @obiwen Du stößt bei deinem Vorhaben auf zwei Probleme:
> 
> Einen Adapter für 1.5 Gabelschaft auf 1 1/8 Steuerrohr kann es natürlich nicht geben. Du kannst das Steuerrohr ja nicht vergrößern indem du einen Adapter verbaust. Der Gabelschaft hat unten einen größeren Durchmesser als das Steuerrohr des Rahmens.
> Das Blades 2 ist für Federgabeln bis max. 100mm zugelassen. Wenn Du eine Gabel mit mehr Federweg verbauen willst, geschieht das auf eigene Gefahr, außerdem verändert sich natürlich auch die Geometrie des Bikes.
> Meine Empfehlung: Besorge dir eine eine Gabel mit 100mm Federweg und 1 1/8 Schaft, idealerweise eine Luftgabel mit einer einstellbaren Zug- und Druckstufe.



hallo , sorry wenn ich nochmal frage . ist der blades 2 rahmen nur für 1 1/8 gabeln geeignet? gruß ole


----------



## bergamont (1. März 2014)

@obiwen Ja, in das Blades 2 passen nur 1 1/8 Gabeln. Tapered war zu dieser Zeit im MTB-Bereich noch kein Thema.


----------



## sibor-sonic (2. März 2014)

Hallo, Ich benötige ein Schaltauge für das Falslane Team 29, gibt es da eine Bestellnummer oder Bezeichnung?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## bergamont (3. März 2014)

@sibor-sonic Die Bezeichnung für das Schaltauge vom Fastlane Team lautet BGM-H035


----------



## 9390527 (3. März 2014)

Welcher Groësse empfehlen Sie für ein Bergamont Fastlane für 1,81m und 85 cm Schrittlänge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (4. März 2014)

@9390527 Ich würde hier zur Rahmengröße M greifen.


----------



## Downhill123 (4. März 2014)

Welche bremskabel länge kann ich minimal an nem big air 6.1 verbauen


----------



## bergamont (4. März 2014)

@Downhill123 1550mm sollten es da mindestens sein bei S oder M und 1600mm bei L.


----------



## Laidt (4. März 2014)

Hallo Team ,
Metric Ltd C1
kann / soll ich ab und an mal das Bike auf den Kopf stellen für ~ 15 Min. zwecks Öl in der FG ?
Was sagen die Bremsen dazu ? 
Thx !


----------



## bergamont (5. März 2014)

@Laidt Das Bike auf den Kopf stellen tut wirklich nicht nötig, das Öl in der Federgabel verteilt sich ausreichend durch den normalen Betrieb. Den Bremsen würde ein Kopfstand nichts ausmachen, es sei denn es ist bereits Luft im System (z.B. im Ausgleichsbehälter) und man zieht während des Kopfstandes den Hebel.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (5. März 2014)

also ich stell vor dem fahren mein Bike immer auf den Kopf und der unterschied ist deutlich 
weil dann abstreifer schön geschmiert und dieses "Schaumstoff" sich voll mit öl ansaugt verbessert sich eben das ansprechverhalten der Gabel


----------



## jockel604 (5. März 2014)

Hi Bergamontteam,

hätte mal eine Frage zur XX1 GXP: Passt diese mit Q-Faktor 168 und 36er Blatt an das Revox MGN 2014 in Größe M? Oder schleift das Kettenblatt dann?

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße
Gerald


----------



## jazznova (5. März 2014)

Hab Interesse am Bergamont Revox 9.4 29''

Jetzt bin ich mit den Größen hin und her gerissen ob S oder M, meine SL ist 78cm und ich bin 171cm groß.
Die Sitzrohrlänge bei M ist schon Enorm...


----------



## sibor-sonic (6. März 2014)

Hallo, würde gerne an meinem fastlane 29er Team einen Monarch verbauen, hat der Dämpfer ein besonderes tune? Danke und Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtr_shadow (6. März 2014)

Hallo , ich suche meine Rahmennummer vergebens. Mein Händler war auch ratlos. Das Bike ist ein prime cx Team von 2014. Danke


----------



## bergamont (6. März 2014)

@jockel604 
Hi Gerald, XX1 mit Q-Faktor 168 und 36T passt. Bis 36T würde die XX1 sogar noch mit Q-Faktor 156 passen.

@jazznova 
Hier würde ich zur Rahmengröße S greifen.

@sibor-sonic 
Ich prüfe, ob wir hier eine Empfehlung haben und gebe Bescheid.

@xtr_shadow 
Normalerweise sollte die Rahmennummer entweder unten oder hinten am Tretlagergehäuse oder aber unten/innen an einem der Ausfallenden zu finden sein. Bei Carbon-Rahmen ist das meist ein kleiner, einlaminierter Aufkleber. Gib nochmal Bescheid wenn da wirklich nichts zu finden sein sollte.


----------



## xtr_shadow (6. März 2014)

unter dem Barcode ist noch eine lange Nummer. ist das die ?


----------



## jockel604 (6. März 2014)

@bergamont: besten Dank und Jiha


----------



## Danontour (9. März 2014)

Hey,
ich fahre ja eine bigair team 2010 und würde jetzt gerne einen ccdb dämpfer einbauen...hat das schon jemand gemacht oder bei einem ähnlichen rahmen? Wenn ja, passt alles vom platz her etc?

Gruß


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (9. März 2014)

Danontour schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich fahre ja eine bigair team 2010 und würde jetzt gerne einen ccdb dämpfer einbauen...hat das schon jemand gemacht oder bei einem ähnlichen rahmen? Wenn ja, passt alles vom platz her etc?
> 
> Gruß


Passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (10. März 2014)

@xtr_shadow 
Ja genau, das ist die Rahmennunmmer. Ist bei Carbonrahmen häufig so ein langer Wurm, da die Rahmennummer ja gleichzeitig die Produktions- bzw. Seriennummer ist, welche wiederum zur Nachverfolgung, Qualitätskontrolle, usw. verwendet wird.


----------



## Benjamin899 (12. März 2014)

Hi Bergamont Team,

ich hab ein Straitline 8.2 und die Maxle DH Achse am FR lässt sich nicht mehr Lösen. Ich habe diesen Prozess bereits häufiger durchgeführt daher weiß ich das es nicht an mir liegt eig. Soll ich damit zum nächsten Händler oder gibts nen Trick den gangbar zu machen? Außerdem würde ich gern wissen ob es schlimm wäre damit weiter zu fahren, da im Betrieb es kein problem an sich gibt.

fmg benjamin


----------



## greg12 (13. März 2014)

jazznova schrieb:


> Hab Interesse am Bergamont Revox 9.4 29''
> 
> Jetzt bin ich mit den Größen hin und her gerissen ob S oder M, meine SL ist 78cm und ich bin 171cm groß.
> Die Sitzrohrlänge bei M ist schon Enorm...



bin 175 und hab 79cm schrittlänge, fahre das revox in M. s war mir zu kurz. das lange sitzrohr ist nur optisch ein thema, von der überstandshöhe ists durch das runtergezogene oberrohr kein problem. die sattelstütze kannst ohnehin nicht ganz versenken, ist bei einem ht dieser gattung normalerweise auch kein thema. ich fahre ausserdem einen 50er vorbau für mehr agilität im lenkverhalten.


----------



## bergamont (13. März 2014)

@Benjamin899 Ich empfehle das Problem schnellstmöglich zu beseitigen, einmal um evtl. Folgeschäden zu vermeiden und auch weil die Achse sehr wahrscheinlich nicht lockerer wird. Sollte die Achse festsitzen weil sich Schmutz und/oder Wasser angesammelt haben, dann hilft ein Kriechöl (Achte dabei auf andere Teile wie Lager und Bremse Rücksicht zu nehmen) die Verbindung zumindest soweit zu lockern, dass man sie wieder heraus bekommt. Dazu Rad auf die Seite legen und dosiert ein Kriechöl (WD40, Carambar, etc.) anwenden und am besten ein paar Minuten einwirken lassen, das kann man ggfls. von beiden Seiten machen. Wenn das nicht hilft, besser zur Fachwerkstatt.

Generell sollten Steckachsen immer mit etwas Fett behandelt werden, damit Nabe und Achse keine allzu dauerhafte Verbindung eingehen.


----------



## Benjamin899 (15. März 2014)

Ok danke. Das hab ich bereits so vermutet.
Update: Ein paar schläge mit dem Gummihammer haben die Achse gelöst. Ka warum es so rumgezickt hat, es war kein schmutzt zu sehen.


----------



## Tenny (16. März 2014)

Hallo BGM Team,
fahre ein Threesome 7.3 und möchte gern wissen ob ich Gabel und Dämpfer mit mehr ca 20mm mehr Federweg ohne Probleme verbauen kann.
Hintergrund ist der, das ich diese Saison wohl des öfteren zum Ettelsberg oder Winterberg fahren werde. 
Ist es dem Rahmen überhaupt zu zu muten FR oder DH zu fahren, oder ist er dafür unterdimensioniert? 
Bin bislang begeisternd Enduro und Trails damit gefahren, was total geil mit dem agilen Gerät ist.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (17. März 2014)

damit würdest du total die Geo des Rades versauen !!!
Gabel könntest du vllt. + 10mm mit mehr FW fahren können aber längeren Dämpfer mit mehr Hub geht mal garnicht 
aber wenn die EBL des Dämpfers 200mm hat und du einen mit 57mm Hub einbauen möchtest anstatt dem 51mm Hub siehts anders aus aber dann wird wohl das Hinterrad am Sattelrohr bei vollem einfedern streifen


----------



## bergamont (17. März 2014)

@Tenny Das geht nicht, einmal wegen der Abmessungen der Bauteile und der Geometrieänderungen, aber auch weil das Bike eben kein Freeride bzw. DH-Bike ist. Soll heißen, du würdest das Bike außerhalb des vorgesehenen Einsatzbereiches bewegen, was auch dauer natürlich auf die Haltbarkeit geht.


----------



## Tenny (17. März 2014)

Was kann/ darf ich laut Definition denn dem Threesome7.3 alles zumuten?
Und was hält es außerhalb der Definition aus?

Danke

Christian


----------



## cabblers (18. März 2014)

Hi Bergamont Team, folgendes Problem: die Lager meiner Tattoo Nabe scheinen hinüber zu sein (übrigens nach 6 Monaten)- wo bekomme ich denn Ersatzteile für die Tattoo Nabe? Ich finde das nirgends im Netz...

Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cabblers (18. März 2014)

Eines hab ich noch vergessen- kann ich auch ein 150er statt dem 157mm Rad nehmen und mit einem Adapter einbauen?


----------



## bergamont (18. März 2014)

@Tenny 
Das Threesome SL 7.3 ist ein AllMountain Bike mit 140mm Federweg. AllMountains sind, vereinfacht gesagt, für Mountainbike Touren geeignet bei denen auch bergab Reserven für Spaß und Sicherheit gewünscht sind. Also in erster Linie Singletrails, Alpencross und sicher auch mal der ein oder andere Hüpfer unterwegs.
Ein AllMountain ist nicht dafür geeignet, regelmäßig im Bikepark und mit ausschließlicher Abfahrtsorientierung bewegt zu werden. Größere Spünge, ausgedehnte Stein- oder Wurzelfelder gehören ebenfalls nicht zum Einsatzgebiet. Sicherlich kann und darf man damit auch mal in den Bikepark, hier sind aber die Geschwindigkeit entsprechend anzupassen und ggfls. auch die Chickenways zu nutzen.

Da eine genaue Definition hier natürlich nicht 100%ig möglich ist (niemand fährt mit einem Meterstab durch die Gegend), drücke ich das nochmal anders aus: Wenn Geometrie und/oder Federweg nicht mehr für deine Fahrweise ausreichen, bewegst du dich mit Sicherheit außerhalb des Einsatzbereiches. Für Bikepark, Downhill und Sprünge bieten wir das Big Air, Straitline oder auch die Kiez (Dirt-Bereich) Modelle an.

@cabblers 
In den Tattoo Naben sind normale Industrielager verbaut (ich habe leider keine Liste welche Größen in welche Nabe gehören), diese Lager bekommst Du in jedem gut sortierten Stahlwarenhandel oder auch Online ohne Probleme. Ansonsten hilft dir auch jeder Bergamont Händler weiter.
Was die Einbaubreite angeht, gib mal bitte durch welches Modell du genau hast.


----------



## cabblers (18. März 2014)

Hallo, ich habe ein straitline von 2012- habe eine einbaubreite von 157mm gemessen- steht auch so auf der maxle drauf... Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## bergamont (18. März 2014)

@cabblers 
Dann brauchst du diese Ausfallenden und kannst 150mm Naben fahren.


----------



## Tenny (18. März 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort, damit kann ich dann auch was anfangen.
Machst ne tolle arbeit hier!

Gruß 
Christian


----------



## sibor-sonic (21. März 2014)

Hallo Bergamont Support, das Schaltauge BGM-H034 habe ich jetzt hier liegen, 
dieses passt nicht, wie hier angefragt, an das *Fastlane Team 29.*

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten zum Tune des Monarch Dämpfers im Fastlane 29?

Grüße


Oder tauscht ev. jemand gegen einen Fox Dämpfer?


----------



## bergamont (24. März 2014)

@sibor-sonic Oha, da bin ich in der Zeile verrutscht, korrekt wäre BGM-H035 gewesen (habe das weiter vorne schon geändert). Das tut mir leid. Bekommst du das Teil noch umgetauscht? Wenn nicht, schicke mir bitte eine PM übers Forum mit deiner Adresse.


----------



## Burnyboooom (26. März 2014)

Seit heute bin ich auch Besitzer eines Bergamonts.
Um genau zu sein hab ich mir nen contrail 9.9 zugelegt.
Gibt es bekannte Schwachstellen, ne Checkliste oder sonst was wichtiges was ich wissen muss?
Ist mein erstes Fully bin sonst immer nur Hardtail gefahren.


----------



## Nico321 (30. März 2014)

Moin Bergamont.
Ich habe das Kiez dirt 2009 Nun ist mir das 2te mal die steuersatz einpress schale zerbrochen ... 
Beim ersten mal hatte ich noch eine ... Nun weiß ich nicht was ich mir für ein Steuersatz oder so bestellen muss ... 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen ....  
es handelt sich hierbei um den Unteren teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (31. März 2014)

@Nico321 
In 2009 hatten wir kein Kiez Dirt, kannst Du vielleicht kurz ein Foto vom Bike reinstellen, bzw. mir sagen ob du ein tapered Steuerrohr hast oder ein durchgehendes 1 1/8"? Davon hängt ab, welchen Steuersatz du brauchst.
Ist die Schale eigentlich im normalen Betrieb gebrochen, spricht nämlich für enorm große Krafteinwirkung wenn das passiert?


----------



## Nico321 (31. März 2014)

Ich habe ein tapered ...
Es wurde mir ein bergamont empfolen darauf hin habe ich ein als 2009er bergamont kiez dirt ausgegebenes rad gekauft mit lila bis pinken laufrädern der rest am rad wa weiß und schwarz  ...
Die schalen sind im dirt einsatz gebrochen spricht natürlich für beanspruchung ... Das eine kraft entwiklung ensteht beim dirt jump ist mir klar ...


----------



## Bruni_FRX_ (5. April 2014)

*Liebes Bergamont Team,*
letzten Sommer habe ich mir ein Bergamont Big Air 7.2 aus dem Outlet bestellt. Nun ist es schon fast ein Jahr alt und mir ist aufgefallen, das für die Rahmengröße M die Gabel und der Dämpfer viel zu Weich sind. Ich wiege zirka 60KG und mir ist eh schon mehrere male unterlaufen, das bei einfachsten Sprüngen z.b der Dämpfer( Rock Shox Kage mit 400er Feder) bis zum Anschlag kommt bzw. durchschlägt. Nun frage ich euch, was tun?

MfG, Leon


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (5. April 2014)

einfachste Spruenge heißt ? Daempfer kann auch mal durchschlagen  als Alternative 450er oder 500er Feder probieren


----------



## Bruni_FRX_ (5. April 2014)

Z.b auch wenn ich nen Bunny Hop mache... Nur was mach ich dann gegen die Gabel vorne? Dürfte doch eigentlich nicht sein das bei Rahmengröße M die Gabel und der Dämpfer viel zu weich sind oder nicht??


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (5. April 2014)

die weiche der Federelemente hat nichts mit Rahmengröße zu tun ! was ist das für ein Fahrwerk ? evtl. Defektes Fahrwerk ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (6. April 2014)

@Bruni_FRX_  Ich habe dazu in deinem Thread was geschrieben, bitte in Zukunft nicht doppelt posten. Selbst wenn die Antwort manchmal etwas dauert, lesen wir hier alles.


----------



## bergamont (6. April 2014)

sibor-sonic schrieb:


> Hallo, würde gerne an meinem fastlane 29er Team einen Monarch verbauen, hat der Dämpfer ein besonderes tune? Danke und Grüße



Hallo @sibor-sonic, hier war ich noch eine Antwort schuldig. Ja der Dämpfer hat ein spezielles Tune und zwar so speziell, dass es keines von der Stange (M/L, M/M, usw.) ist. Dieser Dämpfer müsste bitte über einen unserer Händler bei uns im Service angefragt werden und es ist evtl. auch mit Lieferzeit zu rechnen, da die Teile extra für uns produziert werden. Preis kommt dann über den Händler, da wir für E-Teile keine UVP ausgeben.


----------



## Kert (8. April 2014)

Hallo liebes Bergamont Team, habe ein Big Air 8.7 von 2007 und möchte gern die Geometriedaten bzw. Dämpfereinbaulänge wissen. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Liebe Grüße Keanu


----------



## exbonner (30. April 2014)

Wir haben für einen Kumpel ein 12er Straitline 8.2 gekauft. Momentan sind da Elixir Bremsen mit 200er Scheiben drauf. Diese sollen nun durch eine Zee mit 203er Scheiben ersetzt werden.

Ist das in irgendeiner Weise problematisch? Welche Adapter braucht es denn dafür? Es handelt sich um dieses Set:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p36241_ZEE-Disc-6-Loch-v-h-Set-Scheibenbremse-BR-M640-Modell-2014.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=Zee bremse

Ansonsten hätten wir für das Hinterrad auch noch eine 180er Avid Scheibe rumliegen. Dann braucht es gar keinen Adapter, oder?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. April 2014)

Ihr braucht so einen Adapter (gibts auch von Shimano):





Oder wie Du schreibst, 180er.


----------



## exbonner (30. April 2014)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ihr braucht so einen Adapter (gibts auch von Shimano):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vorne auch den Magura Adapter? Alternativ ginge hier doch auch wieder eine 200er Avid mit dem Adapter, der auch an der Elixir ist, oder?


----------



## DaveMash (30. April 2014)

Hi zusammen,
ich würde mir gerne ne Hammerschmidt in mein Big Air 9.3 bauen.

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass der Rahmen identisch zum Big Air MGN ist, schließe ich darauf, dass der Umbau auf ne Hammerschmidt ohne Schneidarbeiten o.Ä. durchführbar ist. Oder übersehe ich da etwas?
Reicht als Trigger ein X.9 2-fach Trigger?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. April 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Vorne auch den Magura Adapter? Alternativ ginge hier doch auch wieder eine 200er Avid mit dem Adapter, der auch an der Elixir ist, oder?



Du solltest auf jeden Fall vorne einen 203er-Adapter fahren, da sonst die 203er Scheibe an innen am Bremssattel schleifen wird. Ob Matura, Shimano oder ein andere Hersteller ist zweitrangig. Muss nur PM-PM für vorne sein.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (1. Mai 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Wir haben für einen Kumpel ein 12er Straitline 8.2 gekauft. Momentan sind da Elixir Bremsen mit 200er Scheiben drauf. Diese sollen nun durch eine Zee mit 203er Scheiben ersetzt werden.
> 
> Ist das in irgendeiner Weise problematisch? Welche Adapter braucht es denn dafür? Es handelt sich um dieses Set:
> 
> ...


 
der Adapter ist immer vom Scheibendurchmesser abhängig ! du kannst nicht 203 er Scheibe auf 200er Adapter montieren oder umgekehrt !
Adapter kannst du von verschiedenen Herstellern nehmen eigtl. bei dem Set sind doch die Adapter mit dabei wie ich rauslesen konnte, geht es hier nur um die hintere wegen PM to PM ? gibts im BM auch genügend um kleines Geld


----------



## Hagbard1982 (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab soeben ein gutes Angebot für ein Bergamont Fastlane 9.3 in L bekommen, die Frage ist, ob mir bei 183cm und einer Schritthöhe von 83cm der Rahmen nicht zu groß ist, leider ist der nächste Händler 200km weit weg.
Danke für die Hilfe, lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (1. Mai 2014)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> der Adapter ist immer vom Scheibendurchmesser abhängig ! du kannst nicht 203 er Scheibe auf 200er Adapter montieren oder umgekehrt !
> Adapter kannst du von verschiedenen Herstellern nehmen eigtl. bei dem Set sind doch die Adapter mit dabei wie ich rauslesen konnte, geht es hier nur um die hintere wegen PM to PM ? gibts im BM auch genügend um kleines Geld


So ich habe das Bike jetzt abgeholt. Es hat wider erwarten vorne und hinter 203er Avid Scheiben drauf, die auch noch gut aussehen. Jetzt kann ich doch einfach alles so lassen und nir die Bremsen tauschen, da Shimano ja mittlerweile auch 203er Scheiben hat, oder?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (1. Mai 2014)

genau so kannst du es machen !! einfach die Adapter von Avid drauf lassen den rest dann gegen die Shimano austauschen


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (1. Mai 2014)

tausch aber auch die Bremsscheiben weil, ob die Avid Scheiben mit den Shimano Zee gut Harmonieren kann ich dir nicht sagen deshalb würde ich schon die Scheiben auch austauschen !


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Mai 2014)

Ich würds probieren. Ich bin lange SLX-Bremsen mit G2-Scheiben von Avid gefahren und es hat funktioniert.


----------



## exbonner (5. Mai 2014)

Was hat denn das Straitline 8.2 für einen Gabelschaft?


----------



## bergamont (5. Mai 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Was hat denn das Straitline 8.2 für einen Gabelschaft?


Gabelschaft: 1 1/8"
Steuerrohr: 1.5"

Mit passendem Steuersatz könnte man auch Tapered oder 1.5" Gabelschaft fahren.


----------



## Wilier (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo Bergamont Support,

ich habe mir letzte Woche ein Bergamont Revox 9.4 mit der tollen schwarz orangen Lackierung geholt.
Nun wollt eich die Kurbel durch eine 2 fach ersetzen und habe diese demontiert.
Nun habe ich gesehen, das auf der rechten Seite ca. 1cm breit keinerlei Lack um den Tretlagerbereich vorhanden ist.
Ist dies normal?
Ich hoffe an denBildern ist dies zu sehen?

Danke Thomas


----------



## Burnyboooom (7. Mai 2014)

Ich kenne das von nem Freund der hat von Giant nen Carbon Rahmen. Sein Rahmen verliert an dieser Stelle die Farbe wenn vorne die Kette abspringt.
Haste das Bike neu oder könnte es vom Vorbesitzer sein?


----------



## Wilier (7. Mai 2014)

HI, ich habe das Rad neu aus dem Laden. Kann das bei der Montage im Radladen passiert sein? CU Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (7. Mai 2014)

@Wilier Ich frage noch mal die Entwicklung, bin mir aber fast sicher, dass das so soll. Die 3-fach Kurbeln laufen bauartbedingt mit dem kleinsten Kettenblatt extrem eng an dem Pressfit-Gehäuse vorbei, daher wurde hier vermutlich abgeklebt um ein kleines bisschen mehr Platz zu haben. Stecke mal versuchsweise die alte Kurbel wieder drauf, das kleine Blatt müsste dann den Bereich verdecken.
Bei Carbonrahmen hat der Lack hier rein dekorative Funktion, das Gewebe wird durch das Harz ausreichend geschützt.

Bei der Montage im Radladen kann das eigentlich nicht passiert sein, die Räder werden mit montierter Kurbel geliefert.

EDIT: Eben kam noch die Bestätigung von der Entwicklung. Es ist so, wie ich vermutet habe. Der Teil ohne Lack garantiert, dass 3-fach Kurbeln nicht schleifen.


----------



## chrikoh (7. Mai 2014)

Wilier schrieb:


> Hallo Bergamont Support,
> 
> ich habe mir letzte Woche ein Bergamont Revox 9.4 mit der tollen schwarz orangen Lackierung geholt.
> Nun wollt eich die Kurbel durch eine 2 fach ersetzen und habe diese demontiert.
> ...



Hi,
Hast du auch ein Komplett-Bikebild?
Ich glaube ein Revox wird auch mein nächstes Bike


----------



## bergamont (7. Mai 2014)

@chrikoh 
Es handelt sich hier um das Revox 9.4 C1






Ich weiß ich bin voreingenommen, aber es fährt sich wirklich Sahne.


----------



## Wilier (8. Mai 2014)

@bergamont 
Danke für die Rückmeldung, da bin ich beruhigt.
Die erste Ausfahrt (bis auf die Probefahrt) muss noch etwas warten 
Ich finde außer den Fahreigenschaften Eure Lackierungen echt Klasse , auch die anderen Team, C2 und LTD sind chic.
Aber ich will es trotzdem noch etwas meinen Bedürfnissen anpassen.
Wird dann auch Bilder davon geben...

Danke und bis später!


----------



## Bummibaer (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe wohl leider am Wochenende meinen Revox Team Rahmen, am Oberrohr durch „Lenkereinschlag“, zerstört.
Ich bin mir unsicher ob der Rahmen noch intakt ist und würde deshalb diesen über einen Händler zur Begutachtung an euch senden und wenn notwendig das Crash Replacements (CR) in Anspruch nehmen.
Meine Frage:
Muss ich hierbei auch das Tretlager und den Steuersatz ausbauen oder ist dieser im CR-Rahmen schon mit dabei?
Mein Händler wusste es leider nicht so genau.
Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## bergamont (26. Mai 2014)

@Bummibaer 
Oha, das ist natürlich ärgerlich. 
Was Tretlager und Steuersatz angeht, lass einfach beides drin. Gegebenenfalls bauen wir das hier in der Werkstatt um. Bitte den Händler einfach diesbezüglich einen kleinen Hinweis auf den Begleitschein zu schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bummibaer (26. Mai 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. So etwas kann eben nun mal passieren. Wie schon gesagt, vielleicht ist es ja gar nicht so schlimm. Aber sicher ist sicher....
,


----------



## Wilier (26. Mai 2014)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hast du auch ein Komplett-Bikebild?
> Ich glaube ein Revox wird auch mein nächstes Bike



Hi,

ist mein fertig umgebautes Revox 9.4 C1



Wilier schrieb:


> Hi, so meine Revox ist fertig...
> Anhang anzeigen 293226
> 29er Galerie
> 
> ...


----------



## Burnyboooom (27. Mai 2014)

Ich fahre ein Contrail 9.9.
Ich wollte mal fragen ob es Sinn mach die Gelenke von der hinteren Gabel mal zu lösen um die Lager zu fetten/pflegen?
Falls die Lager kaputt sein sollten kann man sie selbst tauschen? 
Woher bekommt man die passenden Lager?

Bin bisher sehr mit dem Bike zufrieden.


----------



## bergamont (27. Mai 2014)

@Burnyboooom 
Grundsätzlich würde ich nichts zerlegen, was nicht defekt ist. Die verbauten Lager sind allesamt wartungsfrei, da gibt es so erst mal nichts zu fetten (ja, manche machen die Industrielager auf... dafür sind sie aber nicht vorgesehen) und wir erleben leider immer wieder, dass Räder gerne auch mal "kaputtrepariert" werden. Regelmäßiges zerlegen des Hinterbaus belastet die Bauteile meist mehr, als dann die Lager zu ersetzen, wenn es wirklich erforderlich ist.

Was Du tun kannst um den Hinterbau zu prüfen ist Folgendes:

Rad in Montageständer
Hinterrad ausbauen
Dämpfer ausbauen (aufpassen, dass der Hinterbau nicht absakt, gibt unschöne Dellen im Lack)

Hinterbau von Hand langsam durch den Federweg (Bereich wo normalerweise der Dämpfer arbeitet) bewegen, dabei darf es in dem Bereich in dem der Hinterbau normalerweise arbeitet nicht haken. Außerdem kann man von Hand noch an allen Gelenken prüfen ob irgendwo Spiel vorhanden ist. Nur wenn entweder Spiel erkennbar ist oder der Hinterbau schwergängig ist oder hakt, muss man aktiv werden. Wenn der Hinterbau außerhalb des normalen Arbeitsbereiches etwas hakt, würde ich auch erst mal nichts weiter tun. Die Kugellager arbeiten sich mit der Zeit etwas ein, da sie im Betrieb eben nur ein paar Grad Drehung machen müssen.
Falls erforderlich Lager wechseln, die Kugellager sind allesamt DIN-Teile.
Zusammenbauen, Fahrradfahren


----------



## Burnyboooom (27. Mai 2014)

Alles klar. Vielen Dank.


----------



## exbonner (28. Mai 2014)

Ich habe heute mein 13er Straitline Team bekommen und bin wg. des Dämpfers irritiert. Es ist ein 2012er Vivid Air RC2 montiert. Das ist die Variante, bei der man den Ending Stroke Rebound noch mit einem Tool einstellen muss.

Allerdings habe ich noch einen CCDB Air hier rumliegen mit den Maßen 241x76. Müsste doch passen, oder? Ansonsten noch den RC Kage RC aus dem 8.2er Straitline. Wie ist das denn mit den Buchsen?


----------



## bergamont (28. Mai 2014)

@exbonner Ursprünglich waren die 2013er Strainline Team mit Vivid Coil ausgerüstet. Da es bei diesem Dämpfer aber leider Probleme mit der Kolbenstange gab, haben wir auf Vivid Air aufgerüstet, zu dieser Zeit gab es aber nur diese Version. Persönlich würde ich den fast am ehesten drin lassen, da er das optimale Tune hat und sehr gut funktioniert.

Was den DB Air angeht, so passt der von den Abmessungen. Ob er vom Tune her ideal ist, kann ich nicht sagen da ich nicht weiß wie das Teil was du hast abgestimmt ist. Wenn du ihn eh liegen hast, einfach ausprobieren. Bitte Hinweis weiter unten beachten.

Bzgl. Buchsen werden vorne am Hauptrahmen 22x8mm gebraucht. Hinten sitzt der Dämpfer direkt ohne Gleitlager/DU (auspressen) auf einer kugelgelagerten Welle. Bei Cane Creek kann es sein, dass man mit einer 15mm Reibahle die Bohrung nachreiben muss, denn der Durchmesser muss exakt passen - das ist bei einigen Cane Creek Dämpfern nicht der Fall gewesen.


----------



## exbonner (28. Mai 2014)

Steuersatz ist oben auch nicht richtig eingepresst...klasse Qualitätskontrolle...


----------



## bergamont (28. Mai 2014)

@exbonner Die Lagerschale sieht auf dem Foto korrekt eingepresst aus. Aber der Spalt zum Deckel ob kommt mir auch etwas groß vor. Bitte das beim Händler reklamieren, die sollen prüfen ob Lager und Konus korrekt verbaut sind.


----------



## exbonner (28. Mai 2014)

Wo ist denn ein Händler im Plz Bereich 42651, der das macht? Das Bike kommt aus Freiburg, ich bin in Solingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (28. Mai 2014)

EDIT: Ich habe mir das Bild nochmal angeschaut, ich bin mir anhand des Fotos ehrlich nicht ganz sicher ob das nicht doch korrekt ist. Leider nicht 100%ig zu erkennen. Ist denn Spiel vorhanden oder hakt es beim Lenken? Was genau siehst du als nicht richtig eingepresst an?

Kannst du vielleicht sonst noch mal mehr Detailbilder machen.

Hier der ursprüngliche Beitrag:

Bitte als erstes einmal den Verkäufer kontaktieren (Stichwort gesetzl. Gewährleistung), wenn Bikes von dort versendet werden muss ja auch entsprechend ein Prozess für Reklamationen vorhanden sein.

Ansonsten bearbeiten alle Bergamont Händler Reklamationen im Rahmen der Garantie, nutze am besten unsere Händlersuche um jemanden in deiner Nähe zu finden.


----------



## exbonner (28. Mai 2014)

Das ist ganz sicher nicht normal. Das Spiel in Richtung oben / unten ist größer als 2cm!


----------



## exbonner (28. Mai 2014)

Foto1


----------



## exbonner (28. Mai 2014)

Foto 2


----------



## bergamont (28. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Bilder.  Das ist etwas deutlicher.  Ich behaupte da ist der Steuersatz nicht korrekt zusammengebaut. Vielleicht Lager verkehrt herum eingesetzt oder die Konen vertauscht.  Bitte in jedem Fall den Verkäufer kontaktieren und reklamieren. 

Bergamont Bicycles - Online-Support


----------



## exbonner (29. Mai 2014)

Kann man das (falls wie oben vermutet Lager vertauscht usw.) schnell richten? Wollte mit dem Bike nächste Woche in Urlaub.


----------



## bergamont (29. Mai 2014)

@exbonner 
Für jemanden, der die Bauweise dieses Steuersatzes bzw. allgemein dieses Typs kennt, ist das eigentlich sehr leicht zu prüfen. Es muss die obere Gabelbrücke abgenommen werden und dann Deckel, Konus und Lager auf korrekte Ausrichtung geprüft werden. Ggfls. muss dies auch beim unteren Lager getan werden, wenn z.B. die Lagerkonen vertauscht wurden. Insgesamt aber in zehn Minuten gemacht, wenn kein Defekt sondern "nur" falsche Montage vorliegt.


----------



## Tenny (31. Mai 2014)

Moin,
ich fahre ein Threesome 7.3 und möchte gern die Kurbel auf 2Fach umrüsten da ich für unsere Gegebenheiten nur die beiden größeren Ritzel brauche. 
Was muß ich dabei beachten und was benötige ich dafür.
Ps.: das Gelände in dem ich unterwegs bin, entspricht in etwa dem eurem im HH. Manchmal auch Willingen.

Habt ihr da eine gute Empfehlung für mich?

Danke


----------



## mw.dd (31. Mai 2014)

Tenny schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich fahre ein Threesome 7.3 und möchte gern die Kurbel auf 2Fach umrüsten da ich für unsere Gegebenheiten nur die beiden größeren Ritzel brauche.
> Was muß ich dabei beachten und was benötige ich dafür.
> Ps.: das Gelände in dem ich unterwegs bin, entspricht in etwa dem eurem im HH. Manchmal auch Willingen.
> ...



Ist sehr unüblich, aber da brauchst Du einfach nur das kleinste Blatt demontieren und den Umwerferanschlag entsprechend begrenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (31. Mai 2014)

@Tenny In der Konstellation wirklich unüblich. Was genau versprichst du dir davon? Ein paar Gramm weniger für das kleine Kettenblatt und vier Schrauben? Ansonsten hat es @mw.dd richtig beschrieben.


----------



## Fully_Nils (31. Mai 2014)

Hallo Bergamont-Team,

seit Anfang des Jahres fahre ich ein bergamont Big Air 6.3. Es ist mein erstes bergamont und bin damit zufrieden.

Leider ist der eingebaute Rock Shox Kage R vorgestern gebrochen. Ich habe dazu bereits zwei Einträge in den TechTalk gestellt, guckt euch das bitte doch mal an: 
1. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock-shox-kage-r-gebrochen.705320/#post-12033182
2. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rock-shox-kage-r-ersatz.705322/#post-12032129

Grüße


----------



## bergamont (1. Juni 2014)

@Fully_Nils Das dürfte mit Sicherheit ein Garantiefall sein. Bitte damit zum Händler und reklamieren. Er wird den Dämpfer zu RockShox schicken und von dort wird es Ersatz geben.


----------



## exbonner (3. Juni 2014)

bergamont schrieb:


> @exbonner
> Für jemanden, der die Bauweise dieses Steuersatzes bzw. allgemein dieses Typs kennt, ist das eigentlich sehr leicht zu prüfen. Es muss die obere Gabelbrücke abgenommen werden und dann Deckel, Konus und Lager auf korrekte Ausrichtung geprüft werden. Ggfls. muss dies auch beim unteren Lager getan werden, wenn z.B. die Lagerkonen vertauscht wurden. Insgesamt aber in zehn Minuten gemacht, wenn kein Defekt sondern "nur" falsche Montage vorliegt.



Kann im Straitline Team 2013 (Gr. M) nachfolgender Steuersatz anstelle des FSA Gravity 1 DX Pro eingebaut werden?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Kingpin-R-Steuersatz-ZS49-28-6-I-EC49-30.html

Falls nein, hat jmd. eine Alternative? Der FSA scheint schwer bis garnicht lieferbar.


----------



## bergamont (3. Juni 2014)

@exbonner Ja, der Steuersatz würde passen. Alternativ sind die Teile von Canecreek auch sehr gut, die gibt es mit identischen Maßen.


----------



## radirad (5. Juni 2014)

Ist es richtig das bergamont bei einem rahmenbruch im garantiefall, den händler für den auseinander und zusammenbau des rades vergütet? So kenne ich es von mifa, da ich ja für diese im aussendienst gearbeitet habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baddi- (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
wo bekomme ich diese Schraube her?
Es handelt sich um das Bergamont Straitline Team 2014.
Danke.


----------



## bergamont (6. Juni 2014)

@radirad
Ja, das ist richtig, Arbeiten unserer Partnerhändler im Rahmen der Garantiebearbeitung werden vergütet. Allerdings bedarf dies der vorigen Absprache/Freigabe mit/durch unserem/n Service.

@Baddi-
Ersatzteile wie diese kannst du über jeden Bergamont-Händler beziehen. Allerdings werden die meisten dies bei uns im Service bestellen müssen, da das normalerweise keine Lagerware ist. Direkt verkaufen/versenden wir leider nicht.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (13. Juni 2014)

Hi, die Frage ist vielleicht etwas "unterbelichtet", will sie aber trotzdem stellen: Bei meinem Contrail 6.0 muss ich allmählich das Schaltwerk ersetzen, ein 9-fach XT. Passt dazu die neue XT-Generation mit shadow-Feder? Und kann ich einen kurzen Käfig nehmen, oder brauche ich (auch wegen des 3fach-Antriebs vorne) wieder den langen Käfig?


----------



## bergamont (13. Juni 2014)

@Rosinantenfahrt 
Bei 3-fach ist ein langer Käfig nötig und es muss ein 9-fach Schaltwerk sein. Dieses gibt es auch als Shadow Version, nicht jedoch als Shadow+ mit der "Bremse" das gibt es nur in 10-fach.

Du benötigst das RD-M772 SGS


----------



## brownbear (17. Juni 2014)

Guten Tag, ich fahre das Bergamont Contrail 6.3 von 2013 allerdings mit dem Ltd Rahmen, ebenfalls von 2013 (die Rahmen sind, bis auf die Lackierung denk ich mal die gleichen) ich würde vorne gerne die Gabel gegen eine Rock Shox Sektor Tk Dual tauschen mit 120-150 mm Federweg(ist auch am Threesome verbaut) ist dies so einfach möglich? Verändere ich damit die Geometrie großartig?  


Mfg


----------



## bergamont (19. Juni 2014)

@brownbear Das Contrail ist bis 120mm Federweg freigegeben, d.h. bei einem derartigen Umbau würdest du die Garantie verlieren. Hier müsstest du dich bitte für eine Gabel mit 120mm Federweg entscheiden, dann ist der Umbau kein Problem. Hintergrund ist der, dass sich mit Änderung des Federweges nicht nur die Geometrie sondern auch der Einsatzbereich und die Belastungen im Rahmen verändern.
Fragen dieser Richtung gab es aber schon viele hier im Forum, nutze daher bitte auch die Suchfunktion, dann findest du noch mehr über das Warum, Wiso und Weshalb heraus.


----------



## brownbear (19. Juni 2014)

Alles klar.  Vielen Dank für die Antwort!


----------



## Tibru96 (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
Ich fahre momentan ein Bergamont Big Air 9.9 und bin sehr zufrieden.
Jedoch ist mir der Rahmen mittlerweile zu klein und ich habe Interesse an einem Straitline Rahmen.
Nun meine Frage:
Gibt es Probleme mit Geometrie oder ähnlichem wenn ich den Straitline Rahmen mit meiner Rock Shox Totem Coil ausstatte?
Vielen Dank im vorraus,
Tim


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (19. Juni 2014)

Tibru96 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich fahre momentan ein Bergamont Big Air 9.9 und bin sehr zufrieden.
> Jedoch ist mir der Rahmen mittlerweile zu klein und ich habe Interesse an einem Straitline Rahmen.
> Nun meine Frage:
> ...


Totem kannst du ohne Probleme fahren in dem Rahmen da die Einbauhöhe gleich wie eine DC Gabel ist


----------



## Tibru96 (19. Juni 2014)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> Totem kannst du ohne Probleme fahren in dem Rahmen da die Einbauhöhe gleich wie eine DC Gabel ist


Sehr gut!
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (19. Juni 2014)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> Totem kannst du ohne Probleme fahren in dem Rahmen da die Einbauhöhe gleich wie eine DC Gabel ist



Teilweise richtig 

@Tibru96 
Die unbelastete Einbauhöhe ist durch die höhere Krone der Totem fast gleich, durch den kürzeren Federweg ändert sich bei korrekt eingestelltem Negativfederweg die Geo dann aber doch ein klein wenig hin zu einem steileren Lenkwinkel. Die Totem ist dann nämlich ca. einen Zentimeter kürzer, was bummelig ein Grad ausmacht. Dazu kommt auch, dass dann hinten natürlich deutlich mehr Federweg am Start ist als vorne. Damit ist das Bike nicht optimal ausbalanciert bzw. erfordert ein etwas anderes Setup.
Grundsätzlich spricht in diesem Fall nichts gegen eine Singlecrown, wenn man mit dem o.g. leben kann. Evtl. macht es dann aber Sinn einen Winkelsteuersatz zu verbauen und das Heck ggfls. etwas straffer abzustimmen.

Andererseits stellt sich mir die Frage warum es ein Straitline sein soll, wenn eh eine Singlecrown verbaut wird? Warum nimmst du nicht ein Big Air was genau für so was ausgelegt ist.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (20. Juni 2014)

1cm weniger FW macht ca. 0,5° Grad LW aus 
aber warum hinten straffer einstellen ? da wird doch der LW dann noch steiler ich würde eher sagen das es etwas softer eingestellt werden muss um eben mehr "im" Bike zu sitzen oder ?
mit Winkelsteuersatz kann er immer noch LW abflachen ich hab zwei Kollegen die im Straitline SC Gabeln fahren und die haben keine probleme damit hier im Forum fährt nochmal jemand mit einer Durolux und der ist anscheinend auch glücklich
aber da es sich um einen DH'ler handelt sollte auch eine DC Gabel verbaut werden da hast du natürlich Recht als alternative hast du ja bereits den Big Air erwähnt was dann in dem Fall auch mMn sinnvoller wäre


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Juni 2014)

Man könnte Alternativ auch hinten einen etwas kürzeren Dämpfer einbauen. Aber wie schon geschrieben, das ist alles "gebastle".

Ich würde Dir auch ein Bigair in der passenden Größe empfehlen.


----------



## bergamont (20. Juni 2014)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> 1cm weniger FW macht ca. 0,5° Grad LW aus



Da hat er natürlich recht...
Was die Abstimmung angeht, die deshalb straffer damit das Setup ausgeglichener wird. Hat da weniger was mit der Geo zu tun, da hilft wie beschrieben der Winkelsteuersatz.



DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Man könnte Alternativ auch hinten einen etwas kürzeren Dämpfer einbauen.



Das bitte nicht machen, könnte sonst zur Kollision beim Hinterbau kommen. Die Rahmen bzw. Umlenkhebel sind auf die serienmäßig verbauten Dämpferlängen abgestimmt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. Juni 2014)

bergamont schrieb:


> Das bitte nicht machen, könnte sonst zur Kollision beim Hinterbau kommen. Die Rahmen bzw. Umlenkhebel sind auf die serienmäßig verbauten Dämpferlängen abgestimmt.



222X70 ersetzen durch 216X63 geht immer, ohne dass es Kollisionen gibt.


----------



## Tibru96 (20. Juni 2014)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> 1cm weniger FW macht ca. 0,5° Grad LW aus
> aber warum hinten straffer einstellen ? da wird doch der LW dann noch steiler ich würde eher sagen das es etwas softer eingestellt werden muss um eben mehr "im" Bike zu sitzen oder ?
> mit Winkelsteuersatz kann er immer noch LW abflachen ich hab zwei Kollegen die im Straitline SC Gabeln fahren und die haben keine probleme damit hier im Forum fährt nochmal jemand mit einer Durolux und der ist anscheinend auch glücklich
> aber da es sich um einen DH'ler handelt sollte auch eine DC Gabel verbaut werden da hast du natürlich Recht als alternative hast du ja bereits den Big Air erwähnt was dann in dem Fall auch mMn sinnvoller wäre


Ich fahre ja momentan einen Big Air Rahmen daher auch die SC Gabel. Ich habe aber nicht so viel Geld und kann mir daher keine neue Gabel leisten.
Ich würde aber trotzdem gerne etwas mit mehr Federweg haben, was eventuell  bergab noch etwas besser läuft.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (20. Juni 2014)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> 222X70 ersetzen durch 216X63 geht immer, ohne dass es Kollisionen gibt.


aber 241x76mm gegen einen mit 222x70mm tauschen ?? das geht garnicht, überleg mal da hast du gleich knapp 2cm weniger EBL und dazu kommt noch 70mm Hub ? den rest kannst du dir ja denken


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. Juni 2014)

Oh. Ich bin vom Bigair ausgegangen, in dem 222x70 verbaut ist. 

Da hatte ich einen falschen Gedankenansatz.


----------



## aleksmeer (21. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte eine parr ganz kurze Frage und möchte dafür aber ungern einen eigenen Thread eröffen.

Aktuell fahre ein Revox 6.3 mit 56er Rahmenhöhe und würde gerne meine Gabel gegen eine Fox oder Reba austauschen. Daher hätte ich folgende Fragen:
- Ist an meinem Bike eine tapered Gabel verbaut?
- Welcher maximale Federweg ist für den Rahmen freigegeben?
- Kann man notfalls den Federweg einer 130er auf 120 mit Pacern o.ä. verkürzen?

Für Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (22. Juni 2014)

@aleksmeer Das Revox 6.3 hat ein 1 1/8" Steuerrohr, ist als nocht nicht Tapered. Die max. zugelassene Federweg ist 100mm, mehr macht hier auch wirklich keinen Sinn. Die Reba gibt es auch in diesem Federweg, vom Modell her also kein Problem, so lang es das Richtige ist.


----------



## bergamont (22. Juni 2014)

Tibru96 schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja momentan einen Big Air Rahmen daher auch die SC Gabel. Ich habe aber nicht so viel Geld und kann mir daher keine neue Gabel leisten.
> Ich würde aber trotzdem gerne etwas mit mehr Federweg haben, was eventuell  bergab noch etwas besser läuft.



Meine Empfehlung wäre da einfach noch etwas zu sparen und dann Rahmen und Gabel gleichzeitig zu ersetzen, dann hast du ein ordentliches DH-Bike. Der von dir erhoffte Vorteil wird sich so nämlich nicht wirklich einstellen, da Federweg alleine nicht ausschlaggebend ist. Es kommt immer auch auf ein gutes Setup an.
Klar könnte man das so fahren, aber das Bike wird dadurch nicht besser. Würde hier also erstmal das Big Air weiter fahren, was bergab ja auch keine ganz schlechte Figur macht


----------



## Tibru96 (22. Juni 2014)

bergamont schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung wäre da einfach noch etwas zu sparen und dann Rahmen und Gabel gleichzeitig zu ersetzen, dann hast du ein ordentliches DH-Bike. Der von dir erhoffte Vorteil wird sich so nämlich nicht wirklich einstellen, da Federweg alleine nicht ausschlaggebend ist. Es kommt immer auch auf ein gutes Setup an.
> Klar könnte man das so fahren, aber das Bike wird dadurch nicht besser. Würde hier also erstmal das Big Air weiter fahren, was bergab ja auch keine ganz schlechte Figur macht


Mein eigentliches Problem sind ja nicht die Fahreigenschaften es Big Air, sondern der zu kleine Rahmen. 
Und bei diesem bevorstehenden Wechsel kam mir der Gedanke an einen Rahmen mit etwas mehr Federweg.
Aber dann muss ich wohl noch ein wenig warten.
Trotzdem vielen dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## bergamont (24. Juni 2014)

@Tibru96 Wenn es zeitlich absehbar ist, dass eine neue Gabel rein kommt, kann man das schon machen. Ist halt nicht ideal, aber fahrbar. Letztlich musst du da die Vor- und Nachteile abwägen. Zu kleiner Rahmen un passendes Fahrwerk vs. passender Rahmen mit etwas unausgewogenem Fahrwerk.


----------



## Tibru96 (25. Juni 2014)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Tibru96 Wenn es zeitlich absehbar ist, dass eine neue Gabel rein kommt, kann man das schon machen. Ist halt nicht ideal, aber fahrbar. Letztlich musst du da die Vor- und Nachteile abwägen. Zu kleiner Rahmen un passendes Fahrwerk vs. passender Rahmen mit etwas unausgewogenem Fahrwerk.


Okay danke vielen Dank!


----------



## exbonner (26. Juni 2014)

Mein Straitline Team 2013 wurde ja leider mit Vivid Air statt Coil geliefert (im Übrigen ohne irgendeine Ankündigung).

Ich würde jetzt gerne auf Coil umstellen und beim Händler dauert die Lieferung wohl ewig. Daher muss ich das jetzt leider selbst in die Hand nehmen.
Folgende Daten habe ich:

RockShox Vivid Coil R2C2
Einbaulänge 240x76
Welchen Tune sollte man für das Straitline nehmen? Mid oder Low? Ich wiege fahrfertig ca. 85kg. Welche Buchsen benötige ich denn, 22x8 , oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (26. Juni 2014)

der Grund für den Air Dämpfer war glaube ich, das die Coil Dämpfer ständig gebrochen sind weshalb Bergamont auf den Air Dämpfer greifen musste (hab ich irgendwo mal gelesen) korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege 
deshalb würde ich es mir zwei mal überlegen mit dem Coil umbau


----------



## exbonner (26. Juni 2014)

Das hatte ich auch gehört, dachte aber an eine fehlerhafte Charge von Rockshox. Sollte es natürlich immer noch im Zusammenspiel zwischen dem Rahmen und diesem Dämpfer ein Problem geben, macht der Umbau keinen Sinn. Zudem habe ich noch einen CCDB Air hier rumliegen, der von den Ausmessungen auch passt.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (26. Juni 2014)

darf ich fragen warum du von Air auf Coil umbauen willst ? nicht zufrieden mit dem Vivid Air ?
CCDB Air ist glaube ich die beste wahl


----------



## exbonner (26. Juni 2014)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> darf ich fragen warum du von Air auf Coil umbauen willst ? nicht zufrieden mit dem Vivid Air ?
> CCDB Air ist glaube ich die beste wahl


So richtig werde ich mit dem Vivid Air nicht warm. Über die Einstellungen habe ich zwar mittlerweile ein ganz gutes Setup gefunden, aber ein Coil-Dämpfer liegt mir anscheinend doch mehr. 

Dem CCDB Air werde ich aber noch eine Chance geben.


----------



## bergamont (26. Juni 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch gehört, dachte aber an eine fehlerhafte Charge von Rockshox. Sollte es natürlich immer noch im Zusammenspiel zwischen dem Rahmen und diesem Dämpfer ein Problem geben, macht der Umbau keinen Sinn. Zudem habe ich noch einen CCDB Air hier rumliegen, der von den Ausmessungen auch passt.



Mit dem Rahmen hatten die Probleme der Vivid Coil nichts zu tun, das lag an den Kolbenstangen. Wir haben die Vivid Air als höherwertige Alternative verbaut.


----------



## exbonner (26. Juni 2014)

bergamont schrieb:


> Mit dem Rahmen hatten die Probleme der Vivid Coil nichts zu tun, das lag an den Kolbenstangen. Wir haben die Vivid Air als höherwertige Alternative verbaut.


Das heißt aber auch, dass von Eurer Seite zumindest wg. der Garantie nichts dagegen spricht, dass ich die Coil-Variante verbaue?


----------



## bergamont (27. Juni 2014)

exbonner schrieb:


> Das heißt aber auch, dass von Eurer Seite zumindest wg. der Garantie nichts dagegen spricht, dass ich die Coil-Variante verbaue?


Nein, da spricht nichts dagegen. Wichtig ist nur gleicher Hub und gleiche Einbaulänge.


----------



## Tibru96 (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin derzeit 1,81 m groß, 17 Jahre alt und demnach noch im Wachstum.
Momentan fahre ich ein Big Air 9.9 in Rahmengröße M, was mir aber mittlerweile etwas zu klein scheint.
Nun überlege ich, ob ich mir ein Straitline oder ein größeres Big Air kaufen soll.
Nur befürchte ich, dass Rahmengröße L möglicherweise etwas zu groß sein könnte, da ich gerne etwas handliches unter mir habe.
Nun mein Gedanke, ob der Rahmen des Straitline M eventuell besser für mich geeignet wäre, da etwas größer?
Könnt ihr mir dabei vielleicht helfen?
Im vorraus schon vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Gruß Tim Brunner


----------



## till86 (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo Bergamont Support Team,

ich hab heute feststellen müssen dass mein Rahmen (Bergamont Platoon 9.9) einen Riss hat.
Leider gibt es den Händler nicht mehr, wo ich dieses Rad gekauft habe.

Könnt Ihr mir weiter helfen?

Danke! Gruß Till


----------



## bergamont (9. Juli 2014)

@till86 Hallo Till, auf den Rahmen geben wir fünf Jahre Garantie für den Erstbesitzer. Grundsätzlich kann jeder Bergamont-Händler eine Garantiebearbeitung durchführen. Bitte suche dir einen Händler in deiner Nähe über unsere Händlersuche und bringe das Rad plus Kaufbeleg mit. Dann kann unser Service den Fall prüfen.
Sollte die Garantie nicht greifen weil das Bike älter als fünf Jahre ist oder du nicht der Erstbesitzer sein solltest, dann besteht die Möglichkeit ein sog. Crash-Replacement zu bekommen. Also einen Rahmen zu einem vergünstigten Preis. Das ist ein individuelles Angebot, welches über unseren Händler läuft. Zu den genauen Kosten kann daher auch nur der Händler nach Rücksprache mit unserem Service und Prüfung der Sachlage Auskunft geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baddi- (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
Ich habe leider eine Schraube an meiner Dorado des Straitline Teams verloren und würde nun gerne wissen, welche Größe und Festigkeit die Schraube besitzt, da ich im Internet nichts dazu finde.
Es handelt sich um eine der zwei Sechskantschrauben an der oberen Gabelbrücke, die die Standrohre klemmen.

Ich würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort freuen, da ich bereits morgen Abend nach Winterberg fahre.
Vielen Dank.

MfG Sebastian


----------



## bergamont (17. Juli 2014)

@Baddi- eben über Facebook schon geantwortet, hier nochmal für die Allgemeinheit: M6x20 in 8.8

Einzige Besonderheit ist die integrierte U-Scheibe, das geht übergangsweise aber auch ohne. Normale U-Scheiben passen nicht, die haben einen zu großen Außendruchmesser. Ich hatte mir da mal für meine Dorado einen Satz Titanschrauben besorgt, gab es passend mit der integrierten U-Scheibe und konischem Kopf irgendwo bei einem Schraubenhändler im Netz.


----------



## Benjamin899 (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo Bergamont Support Team,
ich hab ein Straitline 8.2 und würde gern wissen wie ich das lästige ratter geräusch an der Kettenführung beseitigen kann. In den hohen Gängen ist es kein Problem mehr, aber in den niedrigen bis mittleren Gängen. 

mfg Benjamin


----------



## till86 (18. Juli 2014)

Hallo BGM-Support Team,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Das nenne ich mal Top-Service!!!
Ich bin zum Glück Erstbesitzer und das Rad ist noch keine 5 Jahre alt.
Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass ich bald wieder damit fahren kann!
Bin mit dem Rahmen auch super zufrieden nur der Riss macht mir was Angst.
Der Rahmen ist zwischen der Unterstrebe und dem Ausfallende auf der Scheibenbremsseite gerissen!
An der Verbindungsstelle Carbon-Strebe und Alu-Ausfallenden.
Werde das Rad in den nächsten Tagen zum Händler nach Eschweiler bringen, die waren am Telefon auch sehr nett.

Mit freundliche Grüße
Till


----------



## Ulme2 (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo BGM-Support Team,

Habe mir das diesjährige Threesome 8.4 zugelegt und bin bislang hoch zufrieden mit dem Bike. Wenngleich ich es schon fast bedauere nicht noch auf das neue Trailster 7.0 EX gewartet zu haben. Aber sei´s drum. Nun zu meiner Frage: Das einzige Manko, meines Erachtens, an dem 8.4 ist die fehlende, mittlere Plattformstufe des Monarch-Dämpfers. Was wäre bei einem Dämpfer-Austausch z.B. gegen einen Monarch RT3 oder einen Fox Float CTD (außer der Einbaulänge natürlich zu beachten). Gibt es beim Ein- und Ausfederverhalten herstellerspezifische Konfigurationen ?


----------



## bergamont (28. Juli 2014)

@Ulme2 
Neben der Einbaulänge muss auch der Dämpfer-Hub stimmen. Außerdem ist wichtig, dass der Dämpfer passend auf die Hinterbaukinematik abgestimmt ist - nennt sich bei RockShox z.B. "Tune" - dahinter verbergen sich ein angepasster Shimstack, Luftvolumen, usw. 
Nur mit dem richtigen "Tune" ist gewährleistet, dass der Verstellbereich von Zug- und Druckstufe für ein optimales Setup ausreichend sind. Daher bringt es auch nichts, einen vermeintlich besseren (mehr bunte Knöpfe) Dämpfer von der Resterampe zu kaufen, der zwar von den Abmaßen her passt, aber für ein ganz anderes Hinterbaukonzept ausgelegt ist.

Zur Orientierung beim Dämpferkauf für ein Threesome SL 8.4:
Einbaulänge x Hub: 216x63mm
Buchsen: 24x8mm
Fox: Medium Tune bei Zug- und Druckstufe; Extra Volume Luftkammer; 225 BoostValve Tune
RockShox: High Volume Luftkammer; ML Tune


----------



## radirad (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
Ich fahre zurzeit ein Bergamont Fastlane MGN 29er. Als Gabel hab ich eine 115mm drin.

Da es ja das neue Contrail MGN gibt und es ja fast baugleich ist, wollte ich mal gerne wissen, ob man bei meinem die Wippe gegen die des Contrails tauschen kann?
Es sollte ja eigentlich kein Problem darstellen oder? Der Dämpfer würde ja mit getauscht werden.

Wäre es denn möglich, die Contrail MGN Wippe beim Bergamont Händler zu beziehen? 

Wäre schön,  wenn man dann auch hinten 120mm hätte.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (29. Juli 2014)

wäre glaube ich keine gute idee
mit der Wippe würde der Reifen gegen Sitzrohr anschlagen


----------



## bergamont (29. Juli 2014)

@radirad
Die Rahmen sind fast baugleich aber eben doch unterschiedlich, daher geht dein Vorhaben leider nicht. Zusätzlich möchte ich auch darauf hinweisen, dass der Fastlane Rahmen nur bis 100mm Federweg konzipiert und freigegeben ist.
*KORREKTUR: Freigabe bis 120mm Gabelfederweg durch Bergamont!*

Es gibt zu dem Thema "mehr Federweg" bereits eine Menge Beiträge hier in unserem Herstellerforum, die beschreiben was der Hintergrund solcher Freigaben und Limits ist. Die veränderte Geo ist ein Punkt, aber vor allem auch der sich dadurch verändernde Einsatzbereich eines Bikes. Hier vielleicht mal mittels Suchfunktion belesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radirad (30. Juli 2014)

Das fastlane ist doch für Gabeln bis 120mm freigegebenen oder ?
Das ist das, was auch die Magazine schrieben.

Wo soll denn sonst ein technischer unterdchied sein?

Ich weiss aus erster Hand,  das Fastlane Prototypen mit einer 120er Wippe und Dämpfern herum fahren.  Daher wäre es für mich merkwürdig, wenn es anders wäre beim Contrail.


----------



## bergamont (30. Juli 2014)

@radirad
Eben noch mal mit der Entwicklung gesprochen - 120mm vorne gehen klar, sorry für die Verwirrung (habe es oben angemerkt). Was den Hinterbau angeht, können wir aber leider nicht helfen. Was und von wem auch immer du Infos über Prototypen bekommen hast, das sind eben Prototypen und keine Serienmodelle.


----------



## radirad (30. Juli 2014)

Jedoch waren die Hauptrahmen und Hinterbauten, bis auf die Wippe und Dämpfer Serienmodelle. Normale carbon Fastlane eben.


----------



## bergamont (30. Juli 2014)

Zwischen dem was wir intern testen und ausprobieren und dem was in den Verkauf geht, gibt es Unterschiede. Ich werde hier nicht auf alle Details eingehen, daher bitte ich um Verständnis für die kurze Aussage, dass wir so ein Umbaukit nicht anbieten.


----------



## cuperino (14. August 2014)

Hallo liebes Bergamont Team und Fastlane Fahrer. Erstmal auch noch mal an dieser Stelle ich bin von meinem Fastlane Team noch immer absolut begeistert von bereue den Umstieg von meinem scale in keinster Weise ganz im Gegenteil.

Nur eine kleine Sache ist mir heute beim putzen des Bikes aufgefallen. Der schaltzug der durch das Oberrohr verlegt ist für den umwerfer, scheuert an der schwinge hinten. Der aussenzug bzw. Hülle scheint leider schon fast durch gescheuert zu sein. 

Gibt es da Abhilfe oder bin ich der einzige mit dem Thema? Klar vielleicht mit einem Kabelbinder rum basteln aber wenn es auch eleganter ginge hätte ich auch nichts dagegen.
Vielen dank für eine Antwort im voraus.


----------



## Frank82380 (16. August 2014)

Hallo Bergamont-Team, 

wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass ein Bergamont-Händler es nicht schafft, innerhalb von 11 Tagen ein Schaltauge für ein Straitline 8.2 (BGM-H029A) zu besorgen ? 
So geschehen beim Ebert Zweiradcenter in Weilheim.

Hätte ich wahrscheinlich besser direkt bei euch bestellt. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich schlauer.

Viele Grüße

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonesquincy (19. August 2014)

Hallo Bergamont-Team,

ich habe mir ein Helix 5.2 Herren Cross Bike gekauft und würde nun gern den Sattel in der Höhe verstellen. Ist das eine Imbusschraube? Ich finde nichts passendes. Ist es ein anderer Schraubentyp? Danke schon mal für die Hilfe...

LG Stefan


----------



## bergamont (19. August 2014)

@cuperino Schnelle Abhilfe schafft in solchen Fällen Kabelbinder, ansonsten müsste die Länge bzw. Verlegung des Zuges überprüft werden.

@jonesquincy Das ist eine normale Klemmschelle, sollte ein 4er (evtl. 5er) Inbus sein - eigentlich nichts außergewöhnliches.


----------



## cuperino (19. August 2014)

Hallo,

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort. Leider ist beides nicht wirklich möglich. Die Kabelverlegung ist schon wirklich gut und eng am Rahmen überlegt, enger bekommt man den Zug nicht verlegt und auch mit einem Kabelbinder bekommt man diesen nicht so nah an den Rahmen dass man es komplett schleiffrei bekommen könnte. schade eigentlich


----------



## Benjy123 (19. August 2014)

Hallo liebes Bergamont Support Team,
ich besitze ein Bergamont Beluga (Crossbike) in der Farbe mattschwarz.
Leider sind durch die Jahre nun einige Lackplatzer am Rahmen.

Gibt es spezielle Lack-Kit's von Bergamont oder hat diese Farbe eventuell einen gewissen "Farbcode", so dass man bei Lackstiften weiß, was man kaufen muss?

Viele Grüße und danke,
Benjy123


----------



## bergamont (20. August 2014)

@cuperino Als Sofortmaßnahme würde ich dann eine Schutzfolie an die Stelle auf den Rahmen kleben, wo der Zug schleift. Dann ist der schon mal sicher. Dann evtl. mal zum Händler, er möge ggfls. nach Rücksprache mit unserem Service prüfen welche langfristige Lösung gefunden werden kann.

@Benjy123 Wir haben weder Lackstifte noch spezielle Farbcodes im Angebot. Meine Empfehlung in solchen Fällen ist der Gang in den gut sortierten Autozubehörhandel. Dort gibt es sehr umfangreiche Farbkarten mit denen man auf jeden Fall einen passenden Farbton findet. Rad mitnehmen, Farbkarte dranhalten und danach einen Lackstift kaufen.


----------



## Baitman (22. August 2014)

Hallo Bergamont Team!

Habe seit einer Woche ein seltsames Knarren am Bike. Es tritt nie sofort auf sondern erst nach ca. 10-20 km, erst leise dann immer lauter. Ich war auch schon bei meinem Händler der Tretlager, Wippe usw. gefettet hat. Er weiß im Moment auch nicht weiter. Blöd ist das er jetzt in Urlaub ist, und ich nächste Woche mit dem Bike zu einem Alpencross starte.

Vielleicht ist das ja ein bekanntes Problem. Das wär natürlich gut, dann könnte ich zu einem anderen Bergamont Händler fahren und darum bitten dieses konkrete Problem zu beheben.

Hier eine Aufnahme vom Geräusch:


----------



## bergamont (22. August 2014)

@Baitman Danke für die Hörprobe. Geräusche kommen leider bei allen Rädern (und ähnlichen mechanischen Systemen) hin und wieder mal vor, in den allermeisten Fällen sind Schmutz, trockene Lagerstellen oder lose Verbindungen die Ursache. Hier hilft nur nach dem Ausschlussprinzip vorgehen.
Wenn alle Lager gerade gereinigt/abgeschmiert worden sind, scheiden die Lagerpunkte am Hinterbau und das Tretlager wohl aus. Folgende Punkte sind bei allen Bikes neuralgische Stellen in Bezug auf Geräuschentwicklung:

Zuganschläge (besonders beim Fully bewegen sich die Endkappen der Außenhüllen in den Zuganschlägen, verbunden mit Schmutz könnte das solche Geräusche verursachen)
Sattelstütze bzw. Sattelgestell (Immer viel Dreck ausgesetzt, wenn sich hier an der Verbindung Sattelstütze/Sattelgestell oder Sattelgestell/Satteldecke Schmutz ansammelt oder Schrauben locker sind, gibt es Geräusche)
Steuersatz (wurde der mal geprüft und gesäubert/gefettet, zwar eher untypisch kann aber auch Lärm machen)
Kettenblätter/Kettenblattschrauben (fest und wenn locker, evtl. Dreck zwischen KB und Kurbelarm?)
Pedalgewinde gefettet (eher selten, aber manchmal laut)
Achsen/Schnellspanner fest?
Sehr untypisch für Geräusche aber bitte trotzdem zur Sicherheit checken: Rissbildung an/neben Schweißnähten


----------



## alet08 (25. August 2014)

Bei mir haben die Kettenblattschrauben ein seehr ähnliches Geräusch hervorgerufen.


----------



## amaz1ng (25. August 2014)

Moin Bergamont Team,
an meinem Metric 4.4 hab ich seit ein paar Tagen folgendes Phänomen.
Sobald ich unterwegs bin fängt irgendwann vorne die Bremse an zu quietschen. Allerdings nicht wenn ich Bremse, sondern im normalen Betrieb.
Habe das Rad schon ausgebaut, die Beläge und die Scheibe sind sauber. Die Scheibe weist auch soweit ich das sehen kann, keine Verformung auf. 
Habt ihr vllt eine Idee was es sein kann?


----------



## Baitman (25. August 2014)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Baitman Danke für die Hörprobe. Geräusche kommen leider bei allen Rädern (und ähnlichen mechanischen Systemen) hin und wieder mal vor, in den allermeisten Fällen sind Schmutz, trockene Lagerstellen oder lose Verbindungen die Ursache. Hier hilft nur nach dem Ausschlussprinzip vorgehen.
> Wenn alle Lager gerade gereinigt/abgeschmiert worden sind, scheiden die Lagerpunkte am Hinterbau und das Tretlager wohl aus. Folgende Punkte sind bei allen Bikes neuralgische Stellen in Bezug auf Geräuschentwicklung:
> 
> Zuganschläge (besonders beim Fully bewegen sich die Endkappen der Außenhüllen in den Zuganschlägen, verbunden mit Schmutz könnte das solche Geräusche verursachen)
> ...



Hallo!

Nachdem ein Händler in meiner nähe der kein Bergamont führt sich geweigert hat sich der Sache anzunehmen, ("Wir verkaufen nur Global Player Scott und Cannondale, da gibts so Probleme nicht" "Wir haben keine Lust den Mist den andere verzapfen auszubaden" usw.) habe ich mich nach einem anderen Bergamonthändler umgesehen.

Der andere Bergamonthändler sieht das Problem eindeutig beim Tretlager. Das Fett wird nach einer Weile warm und sackt nach unten, dann treten die Geräusche beim defekten Trelager auf. Da es eilt konnte er bei Bergamont, oder Paul Lange nicht reklamieren, sondern hat direkt ein neues Tretlager bestellt. Hoffe das der Spuk dann vorbei ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flachmaennchen (30. August 2014)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass ich das hier irgendwo schon mal gesehen habe, aber konnte selbst nach einigem Suchen nichts finden.
Kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle sagen, was für Lager im Hinterbau vom Big Air stecken? Es geht um den CPS Hinterbau wie er beispielsweise im 9.2, 9.3 oder 9.4 steckt.

Bei mir sind leider nach noch keinem ganzen Jahr jetzt die Haupschwingenlager durch. Bei Belastung durch mehr oder weniger starkes Antreten merkt man deutliches Spiel, das man gepaart mit lautem Knarzen im ganzen Rad spüren kann. Hab alles schon mehrfach zerlegt, gereinigt und wieder korrekt zusammengebaut - hilft nur leider nicht mehr, deshalb müssen jetzt neue Lager her.


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. August 2014)

doppelt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. August 2014)

flachmaennchen schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass ich das hier irgendwo schon mal gesehen habe, aber konnte selbst nach einigem Suchen nichts finden.
> Kann mir jemand auf die Schnelle sagen, was für Lager im Hinterbau vom Big Air stecken? Es geht um den CPS Hinterbau wie er beispielsweise im 9.2, 9.3 oder 9.4 steckt.
> 
> Bei mir sind leider nach noch keinem ganzen Jahr jetzt die Haupschwingenlager durch. Bei Belastung durch mehr oder weniger starkes Antreten merkt man deutliches Spiel, das man gepaart mit lautem Knarzen im ganzen Rad spüren kann. Hab alles schon mehrfach zerlegt, gereinigt und wieder korrekt zusammengebaut - hilft nur leider nicht mehr, deshalb müssen jetzt neue Lager her.


----------



## flachmaennchen (30. August 2014)

Danke, die wars.


----------



## luckylocke (2. September 2014)

Hallo,

ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe:
bei meinem Bergamont Hardtail Tattoo lösen sich die im Alurahmen befindlichen Gewinde für den Flaschenhalter. Wie bekomme ich die denn wieder festgezogen?
Gruß
Gernot


----------



## flachmaennchen (2. September 2014)

Sind die Gewindeseinsätze selbst auch geschraubt?
Wenn geschraubt dann einfach komplett rausschrauben, Schraubensicherung aufs Außengewinde und samt passender Schraube in den Rahmen schrauben. Danach warten bis die Schraubensicherung fest ist und dann solltest du die Schraube, die du zum Festziehen benutzt hast, wieder rausdrehen können.


----------



## bergamont (2. September 2014)

@luckylocke Entweder mit einer Gewindenietzange oder mit einer Schraube nebst U-Scheib und Mutter. Mutter auf die Schraube drehen, U-Scheibe aufstecken und das Ganze in die Flaschenhalteröse schrauben. Die Schraube sollte dabei min. 1cm in der Flaschenhalteröse sein. Jetzt mit Inbus/Schraubenschlüssel die Schraube festhalten und die Mutter mit einem Schraubenschlüssel (nach unten) gegen die U-Scheibe schrauben bis die Flaschenhalteröse wieder fest ist.
Letztere Variante ist was für Leute mit zwei rechten Händen, da es etwas Gefühl braucht. Im Zweifel bitte in die Werkstatt. Flaschenhalterösen können auch komplett ersetzt werden, wenn sie defekt sind.


----------



## luckylocke (3. September 2014)

Vielen Dank, das werde ich mal versuchen.


----------



## radirad (3. September 2014)

Hallo Liebes Bergamont Team,

Ich ürde gerne wissen, warum beim Fastlane 29 (Carbon) hinten nur 160er Bremsscheiben erlaubt sind.

Liegt es am Platzmangel oder dadran, das keine höheren momente hinten am Hinterbau aufgenommen werden können.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benjamin899 (3. September 2014)

Hallo Liebes Bergamont Team,

welche Federhärte würdet ihr bei einem Straitline 8.2 und einem ausgerüsteten Fahrer mit 76kg empfehlen?

Danke


----------



## bergamont (4. September 2014)

@radirad Im XC-Bereich ist hinten eine Scheibe größer als 160mm praktisch unnötig, daher wurden Hinterbau und Bremsaufnahme auf diese Größe hin optimiert und freigegeben.

@Benjamin899 Bei deinem Gewicht sollte die Standard-Feder perfekt funktionieren. Verbaut wird für RH M/L eine 400er Feder. Bei RH S ist es eine 350er. Solltest du ein S fahren, wäre der Umbau auf eine 400er Feder zu überlegen, wenn es zu weich ist bzw. vermehrt zu Durchschlägen kommt.


----------



## Benjamin899 (4. September 2014)

Ok, dann liegt es net an der Federhärte, weil es bei mir immer extrem viel nachwippt. bekomm den rebound nicht richtig eingestellt


----------



## Fully_Nils (22. September 2014)

Bigair7luc schrieb:


> ich habe eine Frage zur Mantel wahl. Ich bin frÃ¼her ein Bergamont Big Air 7.0(2010)gefahren. Da hatte ich groÃe Probleme mit 2,5 Schwalbe Muddy Mary. Da die Breite beim einbauen gut gepasst hat bin ich bedÃ¤nken frei gefahren. Speter ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass der Mantel mein Sitzrohr abschleift. Ich hab mich gewunder, da StandartmÃ¤sig ein Maxxis Ardent ebenfalls in 2,5 eingebaut ist. Die Problematik liegt anscheid in der MantelhÃ¶he.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Bergamont-Team,

seit Anfang des Jahres steht mir eines Eurer Big Air 6.3 Größe M stolz zur Verfügung, das ich wirklich gerne fahre. Leider hat der Mittelsteg des Maxxis Ardent am Sitzrohr die (coole) Lackierung bei starkem Einfedern abgeschliffen, trotz dass die Stelle abgeklebt war. Der Mantel sowie der RS Kage bzw. mittlerweile der Vivid R2C sind ja Teil des Auslieferungszustandes. Wie kann man hier verfahren? Grüße


----------



## bergamont (22. September 2014)

@Fully_Nils Dieses Phänomen tritt eigentlich nur dann auf, wenn die Dämpferbolzen verbogen sind. Das kann bei einem sehr starken Durchschlag passieren.
Bitte also einmal die Bolzen checken und ggfls. gegen gerade tauschen. Wenn die Bolzen doch noch gerade sind, könnte etwas mit dem Rahmen sein. Dann wäre das aber von Anfang an aufgetreten und hätte dementsprechend sofort reklamiert werden müssen. Schau in diesem Falle aber bitte trotzdem bei deinem Händler vorbei, dann wird er in Absprache mit unserem Service prüfen was weiter passiert.


----------



## Fully_Nils (22. September 2014)

Hallo Bergamont-Team,

Die Bolzen sind gerade. Als mir der gebrochene Kage gegen den Vivid ersetzt wurde, dieser war bei der Anfahrt in den Wald gebrochen, habe ich einen Fahrradmechaniker zum Einbau gesprochen, der alles für in Ordnung befunden hat.

Dann kontaktiere ich mal den Händler! Danke erst einmal, auch für die schnelle Antwort! Euer Support ist echt gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilier (23. September 2014)

Hallo,

ich wollte meinem Revox hinten eine größere Scheibe spendieren. Was ist hinten ohne Probleme möglich?
180 oder 200 mm?

Danke Thomas


----------



## bergamont (23. September 2014)

@Wilier 
Revox mit Carbon-Rahmen max. 160mm
Revox mit Alu-Rahmen max. 185mm
200mm geht beim Revox nicht bzw. ist nicht freigegeben.


----------



## Baddi- (24. September 2014)

Hallo,
Bei meinem Bergamont Straitline Team 2014 sind nach nicht einmal einer Saison die Steuersatzlager kaputt, mittlerweile lassen Sie sich nicht mal mehr mit der Hand bewegen!
Trotz Reinigung nach spätestens immer 2 Wochen sind die Lager komplett mit Rost befallen und die Lagerschale teilweise auch (Qualität?Produktionsfehler?Pech?).
Mein Händler meinte, dass dies ein Verschleißteil ist und ich somit keinen Garantieanspruch habe, stimmt das?
Falls ich da wirklich keine Chance habe, können Sie mir dann sagen, wie die genaue Bezeichnung der zwei Lager lautet?

Viele Grüße
Baddi


----------



## Wilier (24. September 2014)

@ support
danke, schade, dann muss vorne auf 200m genügen. Habe das Revox Carbon

Cu TA


----------



## bergamont (25. September 2014)

@Baddi- 
Je nach Einsatzhäufigkeit und Intensität, sowie den Witterungsverhältnissen ist es nicht ungewöhnlich, dass ein Steuersatz nach einer Saison verschlissen ist. Lager unterliegen unterschiedlich starkem Verschleiß und sind daher von der Garantie nicht abgedeckt. Bitte setze dich zwecks Ersatzlager nochmal mit deinem Händler in Verbindung, die bekommt er über unseren Service, eine Normgröße kann ich hier leider nicht nennen. Du könntest aber auch versuchen mit einem Lager als Muster beim örtlichen Stahlwarenhändler Ersatz zu bekommen. Wichtig ist, dass neben Innen- und Außendurchmesser auch die Winkel der Konen übereinstimmt. Ich kann aber nicht garantieren, dass es ein Standardmaß ist bzw. ob das günstiger ist.
Tipp für längere Haltbarkeit: verwende hier auch bei gedichteten Industrielagern ein zähes Lagerfett als zusätzlichen Schutz vor Wasser und Schlamm.


----------



## Laxer (28. September 2014)

Hallo Bergamont-Team, in welcher KW ist denn in etwa mit der Auslieferung der 2015er Revox (MGN und Team) zu rechnen? Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## bergamont (29. September 2014)

@Laxer Leider können wir hier im Forum keine Angaben zu Lieferzeiten/-terminen machen. Bitte wende dich für eine individuelle Aussage an einen Bergamont-Händler in deiner Nähe. In der Signatur findest du einen Link zu unserer Händlersuche.


----------



## TheRealRose (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebes Bergamont-Team,
ich habe mal eine kleine Frage bezüglich meines Rahmens. Ich haben einen Bergamont Rockaddict 63 full Suspension Rahmen und würde die Spezifikationen für diesen benötigen.
Ich kann leider online nichts finden außer ein paar Threads in anderen Foren wo mal beiläufig die Rockaddict Serie erwähnt wird.
Könnt Ihr mir da bitte helfen? Hauptsächlich bräuchte ich die allgemeinen Informationen wie das Jahr in dem Die Serie produziert wurde, Gewicht etc.
Ich hoffe das ist nicht zu viel verlangt 
Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße


----------



## bergamont (1. Oktober 2014)

@TheRealRose In meinem Archiv habe ich auf die Schnelle nur ein Rockaddict gefunden, hier die Daten daraus:
Modelljahr: 2005
Farbe: Blau / Schwarz
Rahmen: B.A.T. 7005 T6 Alloy Light Tubing, 4-Link System
Gabel: Manitou Axel Elite, 100mm mit Air Assist
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT	 
Bremsen: Shimano New LX Disc BR-M585 hydraulisch   
Felgen: Tattoo Atomic Disc 17, 32 Loch, geöst   
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,1   
Gewicht: 13,1 kg   
UVP: 1.199,00 EUR
Schaltauge: BGM-H010

Hier noch ein Bild zum Vergleich:


----------



## federwech (7. Oktober 2014)

Servus, hab ne Frage zur Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze, genauer gesagt bei nem 2011er Big Air.
Nutze das Bike vorwiegend zum "Tourenfahren" und habe deshalb nen langen Stützenauszug nötig.
Bisher war ich immer der Meinung ich müsste mit dem untersten teil der Stütze mindestens runter bis zum Oberrohr kommen.
Rahmengrösse bei meinem bike ist L, dementsprechend weit ist der Weg von Oberkante Sattelrohr bis zum Oberrohr.

Wie ist das denn von Bergamont vorgesehen? Gibts ne Mindesteinstecktiefe in cm?

Vielen Dank schon mal und viele Grüsse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (7. Oktober 2014)

@federwech Deine Meinung trügt nicht. Faustregel ist die Stütze immer mindestens 10 Zentimeter tief einzustecken, dabei sollte sie aber auch mindestens einen guten Zentimeter unterhalb des Oberrohres enden (ggfls. ist die Mindesteinstecktiefe also auch mal Länger).
So ist gewährleistet, dass die entstehenden Kräfte optimal in den Rahmen eingeleitet werden und nicht alleine auf den Teil des Sitzrohres wirken der oberhalb des Oberrohres liegt. In letzterem Fall könnte der obere Teil des Sitzrohres inkl Gusset nämlich deutlich leichter abscheren bzw. Schaden nehmen. Daher bei sehr weit ausgezogenen Stützen unbedingt durch geeignete Längen (z.B. 430mm) für ausreichend Einstecktiefe sorgen.


----------



## Nuki (22. Oktober 2014)

hallo ich habe ein bergamont platoon mgn 2009. ich möchte die magura bremsen gegen shimano slx tauschen. scheiben bleiben orginal. 
kann mir jemand sagen welche adapter ich dazu bestellen muss. danke schon mal.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (22. Oktober 2014)

Die Adapter kannst du auch weiterhin verwenden wenn Scheiben ehe die gleichen sind


----------



## Nuki (23. Oktober 2014)

danke, klingt logisch


----------



## Basti138 (25. Oktober 2014)

Magura Marta dürften PM sein? Dann passts ja.
Ob sich die Bremsscheiben von der Form her mit den weniger hoch bauenden Shimanobelägen vertragen!?
Die Scheiben von der Louise gehen, aber die Martascheiben mit dem Zickzackprofil?? Nicht dass es dannach ruckelt.

Hab mal versucht ne Louise (selbe Bremsbeläge wie Marta) mit Shimano XT Scheiben zu verheiraten - hat geruckelt wie blöde, weil die Beläge  innen ca 3mm überstanden. (Aussen wars bündig)

Wieso baust du freiwillig ne so coole Bremse aus und machst so nen Kompromiss?


----------



## Nuki (26. Oktober 2014)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Magura Marta dürften PM sein? Dann passts ja.
> Ob sich die Bremsscheiben von der Form her mit den weniger hoch bauenden Shimanobelägen vertragen!?
> Die Scheiben von der Louise gehen, aber die Martascheiben mit dem Zickzackprofil?? Nicht dass es dannach ruckelt.
> 
> ...



weil die "coole Bremse" nur
Ärger macht und ich Marke "sorglos" will


----------



## Basti138 (26. Oktober 2014)

Wasn los? Druckpunkt Zicken? Versuch doch mal Kolben mobilisieren - haste wahrscheinlich schon probiert?
Ich empfehle dir auf alle Fälle andere Bremsscheiben.


----------



## mtb_guy (18. November 2014)

Guten Tag, mein Name ist Nikolaus.
Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein gebrauchtes "Straitline Team 2014"  von einem Mann in Frankreich gekauft, das in sehr gutem Zustand war. Der Rahmen hat aber jetzt 2 Risse und deshalb ging ich zu einem Händler um zu sehen ob sie es reparieren koennen. Sie weigerten sich, da ich keine originale Kaufquittung habe. Dieses ist ein Problem, weil als ich es gekauft hatte war es schon gebraucht und hatte keine kaufquittung. Das Geschäft würde Crash Replacement nicht anbieten, ohne Quittung.

Können Sie mir bitte behilflich sein, weil ich liebe das Bike, und wuerde es gerne benutzen koennen.​


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. November 2014)

mtb_guy schrieb:


> Guten Tag, mein Name ist Nikolaus.
> Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein gebrauchtes "Straitline Team 2014"  von einem Mann in Frankreich gekauft, das in sehr gutem Zustand war. Der Rahmen hat aber jetzt 2 Risse und deshalb ging ich zu einem Händler um zu sehen ob sie es reparieren koennen. Sie weigerten sich, da ich keine originale Kaufquittung habe. Dieses ist ein Problem, weil als ich es gekauft hatte war es schon gebraucht und hatte keine kaufquittung. Das Geschäft würde Crash Replacement nicht anbieten, ohne Quittung.
> 
> Können Sie mir bitte behilflich sein, weil ich liebe das Bike, und wuerde es gerne benutzen koennen.​



Falls Dir Bergamont nicht hilft, ruf doch mal bei diesem oder einem ähnlichen Betrieb an. Die können Dir sicher helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (19. November 2014)

@mtb_guy 
Hallo Nikolaus,
eine Garantie ist bei Gebrauchtware leider generell ausgeschlossen, was aber möglich ist und da scheint der Händler tatsächlich falsch informiert zu sein, wäre ein Crash-Replacement. Also ein kostenpflichtiger Austausch des Rahmens zu einem reduzierten Preis. Dies greift immer dann wenn ein Schaden keine Garantiefall ist (Unfall, außerhalb der Garantiezeit, Gebrauchtkauf, usw.). Dazu möge sich Dein Händler mit unserem Service in Verbindung setzen, er bekommt dann ein individuelles Angebot, welches er an Dich weitergibt.
Wichtig zu wissen ist allerdings, dass der Händler dazu nicht verpflichtet ist. Wenn er das nicht machen möchte, können und wollen wir ihn auch nicht dazu zwingen. In diesem Fall suche bitte einen anderen unserer Händler auf. Normalerweise stellt so was aber kein Problem dar.


----------



## mtb_guy (20. November 2014)

Hallo, danke für deine Antwort. 

Ich muss einen freundlichen Händler in Frankreich jetzt finden! Ich brauche viel Glück 

Wenn sie nicht helfen, ich habe keine andere Wahl…

Ich bin Englisch, so dass mein Deutsch Skill ist nicht so toll


----------



## Duefid (8. Januar 2015)

Hallo
Möchte mir ein Bergamont Trailster 8.0 zulegen bin mir aber nicht sicher mit der Größe . M oder L ?
Bin 1,79 82cm Schrittlänge . Kann mir jemand helfen?
Lg Mario


----------



## bergamont (8. Januar 2015)

@Duefid Ich empfehle ein Trailster in Größe M


----------



## Duefid (9. Januar 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Mein Händler hat bei Bergamont angerufen und die sagten lieferbar erst April -Mai ????.....ist ja wie beim Auto

Lg Mario


----------



## cuperino (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe auch nochmal eine vielleicht dumme und banale Frage an das Bergamont Support Team. ich fahre ja ein 2014 Fastlane Team. Bei diesem ist ja die Sattelstütze BGM Race Full Carbon verbaut. Könnt ihr mir zu dieser und eventuell mal zu dem Sattelstüten Schnellspanner ein Gewicht nennen. Ich weißm abbauen und selbst wiegen wäre auch möglich, aber man verändert ja immer ungerne für nichts die so schön mühevoll eingestellte Sitzposition. Das wäre sehr nett, wenn ihr da die zwei Gewichte für mich hättet, um zu schauen, ob es sich lohnt, da ein par Euro zu investieren, um etwas Gewicht zu sparen. Angaben zu beiden Sachen habe ich leider im Netz keine gefunden.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (17. Januar 2015)

Hallo, ich fahre ein Contrail 6.0 und überlege, einen anderen Vorbau zu montieren, der im Ergebnis kürzer aber nach Möglichkeit auf gleicher Endhöhe sein sollte. Gibt es dazu Erfahrungen, und / oder habt ihr ein entsprechendes Teil bei Bergamont bzw. euren Zulieferern zur Hand, so daß ich dies über meinen Händler bestellen kann? Grüße B.


----------



## Basti138 (17. Januar 2015)

Das Bike fühlt sich agiler und wendiger an
Was haste drin? 5 Grad wahrscheinlich und 70, 80mm?
2-3cm weniger merkt man schon. 
Auf gleiche Höhe musst du nicht unbedingt, weil ein kurzer Vorbau dich auch aufrechter sitzen lässt. Nimmste halt wieder 5 Grad. Es gibt auch diese ganz kurzen.
Was du noch brauchst sind wahrscheinlich ein oder zwei 5mm Spacer, um die evtl andere Einbauhöhe auszugleichen, damit die Sache mit dem Überstand zum Gabelschaft wieder hinhaut.

Fahr mitlerweilen diese ganz kurzen was wird das sein,so 4cm, 3cm?
Abstand Knie zu Schelthebel verringert sich halt  musste probieren, obs dir taugt.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (18. Januar 2015)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das Bike fühlt sich agiler und wendiger an
> Was haste drin? 5 Grad wahrscheinlich und 70, 80mm?
> 2-3cm weniger merkt man schon.
> Auf gleiche Höhe musst du nicht unbedingt, weil ein kurzer Vorbau dich auch aufrechter sitzen lässt. Nimmste halt wieder 5 Grad. Es gibt auch diese ganz kurzen.
> ...



Danke für die Infos. Fahre derzeit mit 5 Grad und 85 mm, würde gerne auf 55-60 mm gehen, weniger paßt wohl nicht zum tourigen Charakter des Bikes und ich befürchte, dass zudem die bislang sehr gute Stabilität auf schnellen Abfahrten leidet.

Da ich keinen Platz mehr für Spacer habe und den Lenker für steilere Abfahrten möglichst nicht tiefer haben möchte, zwei Fragen: Eigentlich müßte dann doch ein Vorbau von mehr als 5 Grad die Lösung sein, oder!? Und das Problem mit dem Überstand zum Gabelschaft habe ich nicht verstanden, kannst Du mich aufklären?

Dass es zum Knie enger wird, kann ich hinnehmen, da ich bereits jetzt in Spitzkehren das Knie so weit ausstellen muß, dass das Lenkerende innen liegt.

Grüße B.


----------



## Basti138 (18. Januar 2015)

Im Prinzip wie du schon sagst. 
Ich meine, dass der geringfügige Höhenunterschied fast nicht fühlbar ist, weil der lanker ja auch weiter zum Körper hinwandert. Und es ist von 85 auf 60mm sowieso sehr gering.

Wenn du mal die Vorbaukappe abschraubst, siehst du, dass der Vorbau etwas über den Rand des Gabelschaftes übersteht. Bestenfalls wenige Millimeter. Der Gabelschaft sollte aber auf jedem Fall höher sein als die obere Klemmschraube des Vorbaus!
Baut der neue Vorbau weniger hoch an der Klemmung, ist dieser dann mit dem Gabelschaft gleichauf oder es steht sogar der Gabelschaft über => du kannst nachher den Steuersatz nicht einstellen, weil die Kappe den Gabelschaft berührt.
Dann brauchst du nen Spacer, 3mm, 5mm ?... so dass der Vorbau so wenig wie möglich aber so viel wie nötig höher als der Gabelschaft ist.

Du kannst natürlich auch, wenn du keine Spacer einbauen willst, wenn der Vorbau gleichauf mit der Gabel ist, den Spacer oben drauf legen, den Steuersatz einstellen, den Vorbau festziehen und den Spacer wieder entfernen und dann die Kappe montieren.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Januar 2015)

@basti: Danke, jetzt verstehe ich, was du meintest ...
@bergamont: Habt ihr einen entsprechenden Vorbau (zwischen 50 und 60 mm, nach Möglichkeit etwas steiler als der jetzige (original) bei euch bzw. euren Zulieferern zur Hand, so daß ich ihn über meinen Händler bestellen kann?


----------



## mw.dd (19. Januar 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Hallo, ich fahre ein Contrail 6.0 und überlege, einen anderen Vorbau zu montieren, der im Ergebnis kürzer aber nach Möglichkeit auf gleicher Endhöhe sein sollte. ...



Ich weiß nicht genau, was Du damit erreichen willst. Kurze Vorbauten sind zwar gerade in, allerdings im Zusammenhang mit langen Hauptrahmen (den Dein Contrail nicht hat).

Gerade wenn Du schreibst, dass Deine Knie sowieso schon regelmäßig mit dem Lenker kollidieren, wird ein kurzer Vorbau das Problem eher verschärfen, ohne dass Du eine wirklich Vorteil beim Bergabfahren erzielst, da Du einfach Deinen Schwerpunkt nach hinten/oben verlagerst.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Januar 2015)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, was Du damit erreichen willst. Kurze Vorbauten sind zwar gerade in, allerdings im Zusammenhang mit langen Hauptrahmen (den Dein Contrail nicht hat).
> 
> Gerade wenn Du schreibst, dass Deine Knie sowieso schon regelmäßig mit dem Lenker kollidieren, wird ein kurzer Vorbau das Problem eher verschärfen, ohne dass Du eine wirklich Vorteil beim Bergabfahren erzielst, da Du einfach Deinen Schwerpunkt nach hinten/oben verlagerst.


... besseres Handling in langsamen engen Passagen (Spitzkehren); das jeweilige Innenknie muß ich ohnehin bereits nach außen nehmen, da wird es deshalb auch mit einem kürzeren Vorbau nicht zu eng werden ...


----------



## bergamont (19. Januar 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> @basti: Danke, jetzt verstehe ich, was du meintest ...
> @bergamont: Habt ihr einen entsprechenden Vorbau (zwischen 50 und 60 mm, nach Möglichkeit etwas steiler als der jetzige (original) bei euch bzw. euren Zulieferern zur Hand, so daß ich ihn über meinen Händler bestellen kann?



Die Anbauteile wie Vorbaute, Sattelstützen, Sättel haben wir leider nicht im regulären Verkauf. Da ist die Zahl der verschiedenen Dekore und Ausführungen über die Jahre einfach zu groß. Ich würde daher zu einem qualitativ gleich- oder höherwertigen Aftermarket-Produkt raten. Rennomierte Anbieter für Vorbauten gibt es glücklicherweise zahlreich, so dass Du nicht nur das gewünschte Maß, sondern womöglich auch ein passendes Design finden solltest.


----------



## erdmannsdorf (23. Januar 2015)

Hallo bergamont team,
Bei meinem bergamont straitline team 2014 blättert der lack ab dort wo die sattelstange rein kommt. Was soll ich dagegen machen? Vllt zum nächsten lackierer gehen und die stelle nach lackieren lassen?


----------



## cuperino (27. Januar 2015)

cuperino schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auch nochmal eine vielleicht dumme und banale Frage an das Bergamont Support Team. ich fahre ja ein 2014 Fastlane Team. Bei diesem ist ja die Sattelstütze BGM Race Full Carbon verbaut. Könnt ihr mir zu dieser und eventuell mal zu dem Sattelstüten Schnellspanner ein Gewicht nennen. Ich weißm abbauen und selbst wiegen wäre auch möglich, aber man verändert ja immer ungerne für nichts die so schön mühevoll eingestellte Sitzposition. Das wäre sehr nett, wenn ihr da die zwei Gewichte für mich hättet, um zu schauen, ob es sich lohnt, da ein par Euro zu investieren, um etwas Gewicht zu sparen. Angaben zu beiden Sachen habe ich leider im Netz keine gefunden.
> 
> Grüße



Ich nochmal. Zu den Gewichten könnt ihr nichts sagen oder? Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (27. Januar 2015)

@cuperino
Ich werde Freitag mal schauen, ob ich einzelne Teile im Lager finde und wiegen kann.

@erdmannsdorf
Nachlackieren ist bestimmt eine Möglichkeit. Wo genau blättert da denn was ab? Oben auf dem Rand des Sitzrohres? In dem Fall ist das nicht weiter kritisch, bzw. liegt da ja der Kragen der Sattelklemme drüber. Da die Stütze gefettet wird, würde es da auch keine Korrosionsprobleme geben.


----------



## cuperino (28. Januar 2015)

@bergamont 
das wäre super, wenn das klappen würde. Vielen dank im voraus schonmal vorab


----------



## Benjamin899 (8. Februar 2015)

@bergamont 
ich besitze ein Straitline 8.2 und habe eine Frage zum Dämpfer (Rock Shox Kage RC). Ich hab den letztens zerlegt und mir ist der Shim Stack auf den Boden gefallen....ich wurde aus der Explosionszeichnung nicht wirklich schlauer und würde gerne wissen wie die Shims angeordnet sind und in welcher Anzahl. Kann ja sein das mir einer weggerollt ist oder so. 
Danke im Voraus für eure mühen.


----------



## bergamont (9. Februar 2015)

@Benjamin899 Leider kann ich dazu keine Auskunft geben. Das wäre einen Fall für den Service bei RockShox, denn der Shimstack ist immer individuell auf das jeweilige Modell abgestimmt und ich kann hierzu keine Infos rausgeben.


----------



## agentmk (21. Februar 2015)

@bergamont 
Hallo Bergamont Team!
Ich habe mir neulich das Bergamont Kiez Pro aus dem Jahr 2014 neu gekauft. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wieso ich kein Handbuch mit den dazugehörigen Daten, wie den Drehmoment der einzelnen Schrauben bekommen habe.  Hättet ihr diese wichtigen Daten als PDF zum Download? 
MfG
agentmk


----------



## chriam (25. Februar 2015)

@bergamont 
Hallo erstmal,
ich hätte mal eine Frage zu einem Bergamont Rad von 1997. Bei dem Rad handelt es sich um ein SPICY (MTB) in, ich sage mal matt orange/bronze mit blauen Decals. Mich würde ein Scan aus dem damaligen Katalog (hauptsächlich wegen der original verbauten Komponenten) interessieren, da ich nur den Rahmen mit einer montierten Shimano LX FC-M569-5 Kurbel erworben habe und im www. darüber fast nichts zu finden ist.
Das einzige was ich finden konnte war der Preis und das Baujahr (www.bikedaten.de).

MfG

Chris


----------



## bergamont (25. Februar 2015)

@chriam 
Meine digitalen Aufzeichnungen gehen leider nicht so weit zurück. Ich versuche, ob ich noch irgendwo Daten auftreiben kann, kann aber nichts versprechen.


----------



## Thiel (25. Februar 2015)

agentmk schrieb:


> @bergamont
> Hallo Bergamont Team!
> Ich habe mir neulich das Bergamont Kiez Pro aus dem Jahr 2014 neu gekauft. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wieso ich kein Handbuch mit den dazugehörigen Daten, wie den Drehmoment der einzelnen Schrauben bekommen habe.  Hättet ihr diese wichtigen Daten als PDF zum Download?
> MfG
> agentmk


Dein Händler sollte dir helfen können.


----------



## chriam (26. Februar 2015)

bergamont schrieb:


> @chriam
> Meine digitalen Aufzeichnungen gehen leider nicht so weit zurück. Ich versuche, ob ich noch irgendwo Daten auftreiben kann, kann aber nichts versprechen.


Trotzdem schon mal danke für die Bemühungen.

MfG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agentmk (2. März 2015)

Komischerweise könnte mein Händler keine Auskunft geben


----------



## bergamont (2. März 2015)

@agentmk Hast Du beim Kauf keine Unterlagen bekommen? Dann schicke mir bitte einmal den Händlerkontakt per PM. Das Handbuch hättest Du auf jeden Fall mitbekommen sollen, da stehen auch Drehmomente drin.


----------



## bigairbiker (3. März 2015)

Ich hätte eine Frage ich fahre ein Big Air 6.0 aus 2010 und habe das problem das trotz passender federhärte der Hinterbau bei höherer Geschwindigkeit auf wurzelteppichen oder steinfeldern nicht mehr 'hinterherkommt' bzw. das Hinterrad anfängt zu 'hüpfen' könnte da vlt ein anderer Dämpfer Abhilfe schaffen im Moment fahre ich noch den Fox Van r...


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (3. März 2015)

welche Feder bei welchem Gewicht und ist die Zugstufe richtig eingestellt ??


----------



## bigairbiker (4. März 2015)

Wiege fahrfertig so 100 kilo und die zugstufe müsste passen....


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (4. März 2015)

der Dämpfer vllt. Defekt ? wie war es vorher genau so oder erst in letzter Zeit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigairbiker (4. März 2015)

vorher war ich nicht so viel auf entpsrechenden stecken unterwegs mehr auf flowigen trails da lief es eigentlich immer ganz gut


----------



## phil_235 (8. März 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Threesome 7.1, mit dem ich lange Zeit zufrieden war. Seit einiger Zeit liess sich die Vorderachse (Rock Shox Maxle Lite 15mm), durch nichts mehr aus der Gabel bekommen. Daraufhin habe ich diese herausgeschnitten und durch eine Neue ersetzt. Das Problem: dabei wurde das Distanzstück zwischen Naben-Kugellager und Gabelbein beschädigt. Die Nabe ist von dem Hersteller Tatoo. Wie komme ich zu einem solchen Ersatzteil? Konnte genannten Hersteller nirgendwo finden.
Beste Grüße


----------



## bergamont (11. März 2015)

@phil_235

Bitte wende Dich an einen Bergamont Händler. Tattoo ist unser "Hausmarke" für Anbauteile.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (15. März 2015)

Fahre ein Contrail 6.0 (Baujahr 2010), in dem als Dämpfer von Haus aus ein Rock Shox Ario 3.2 eingebaut ist, der gut funktionierte, und einen großen Service (allmählich zunhemender Öl- und Funktionsverlust) vor ca. 1,5 Jahren hinter sich hat. Seit ca. 3 Wochen deutet sich ein entsprechender Zustand wieder an.

Nun die Frage: Wieder ein größerer Service oder Wechsel auf einen günstig angebotenen neuen Fox RP 23 (der ja in den höherklassigen Contrails verbaut wurde)? Mir sagte jemand, dass ein Dämpfer irgendwann ab dem 2. oder 3. großen Service nachlässt ...

Zudem würde mich interessieren, welche Einbauläge der RP 23 haben muß, und ob im Contail aus 2010 der Ario 3.2 bzw. der RP 23 eine Einstellung von der Stange oder eine auf das Rad angepasste Einstellung haben.

Über eine rasche Antwort würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## bergamont (17. März 2015)

@Rosinantenfahrt Alle Dämpfer haben ein auf den Rahmen abgestimmtes Tune. Einen Dämpfer "von der Stange" gibt es eigentlich nicht bzw. wird dieser nie 100%ig passen. Bevor Du also einen günstigen Dämpfer mit unbekannter Abstimmung in Dein Rad verbaust, investiere lieber nochmal in einen Service. Wenn es ein anderes Dämpfermodell sein soll, dann lasse Dir einen Dämpfer entsprechend beim Hersteller abstimmen, das wird aber dann tendenziell etwas kostenintensiver. Dafür ist es dann auch die beste Lösung wenn z.B. mehr Funktionsumfang gewünscht wird.

Einbaulänge beim Contrail 2010 sind 200x57mm mit 24x8mm Buchsen oben und unten.


----------



## Bolle. (24. März 2015)

Hallo liebes Bergamont Team

Habe ein Big Air 9.2 von 2012 und bin gerade dabei meinen Dämpfer zu wechseln, der Alte war ja nen Cage Rc 222x70, der jetzt durch einen Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil (auch 222x70) ersetzt werden soll.

Den Ersten habe ich versehentlich mit 14,7 mm Dämpferauge bekommen, der 15mm ist unterwegs 

Nun aber zu meinem Problem: Weis einfach nicht welche Buchsen ich vorne brauche bzw welche Einbaugröße?? Und hinten weiß ich auch nicht ob das passt wegen den 2 Buchsen die in den Rahmen gesteckt werden.

Wollte mir eigentlich Buchsen bei Herrn Huber bestellen bin aber irgendwie leicht überfordert.

Wäre über Hilfe sehr erfreut. 

L.G


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. März 2015)

Bolle. schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Bergamont Team
> 
> Habe ein Big Air 9.2 von 2012 und bin gerade dabei meinen Dämpfer zu wechseln, der Alte war ja nen Cage Rc 222x70, der jetzt durch einen Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil (auch 222x70) ersetzt werden soll.
> 
> ...




Ich fahre einen 8.2er -Rahmen aus dem gleichen Modelljahr - den gleichen Rahmen also.

Vorne brauchst Du eine 8mm-Bushing und hinten brauchst Du nix, da hier ja eine Schraube direkt durch das Dämpferauge geht - ohne Buchse. Hier findet die Lagerung in der Wippe statt, mit zwei Industrielager.


----------



## bergamont (26. März 2015)

@Bolle. 
Die Buchse vorne hat die Maße: 22x8mm da könntest Du was von Huber nehmen. Für hinten muss das Gleitlager aus dem Dämpfer ausgepresst werden, dann passt die Welle durch.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (26. März 2015)

vorrausgesetzt das Dämpferauge keine 16mm hat ?? weil bei CCDB Dämpfer gibt es ja verschiedene Augen Maße


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. März 2015)

Gibt es für die Bigair/Straitline-Wippe für die die beiden Hülsen auch für andere Dämpferaugenbreite wie für 14,7mm ? War mir gar nicht bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (27. März 2015)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Gibt es für die Bigair/Straitline-Wippe für die die beiden Hülsen auch für andere Dämpferaugenbreite wie für 14,7mm ? War mir gar nicht bekannt.



Wir bieten da keine unterschiedlich langen Hülsen an.


----------



## Laktathunter (30. März 2015)

Hallo Bergamont Team,

ich fahre ein 2013er Revox MGN mit Reynolds AL Laufradsatz.

Ist dieser LRS auf QR15 oder andere Standarts umrüstbar?


----------



## bergamont (30. März 2015)

@Fomeracer 
Ja das ist möglich, siehe hier. Allerdings bieten wir keinen Support bzw. Teile für die Umrüstung. Das müsste dann über Reynolds bzw. deren Händler laufen.


----------



## cuperino (9. April 2015)

Hallo liebes Bergamont Team,

Ich habe jetzt zum wiederholten male ein wenig Probleme an meinem 2014 Fastlane Team. Das Problem ist, dass sich nach einer gewissen Laufzeit des hinterbau ganz leicht lockert bzw ein wenig Spiel in der unteren Buchse am bzw Nähe innenlager auftritt. Es ist nicht viel aber doch spürbar. Mein bikehändler hatte mir den hinterbau auch schonmal nach gezogen. Das ging jetzt 4 Monate rum gut, ist aber seit letzten Sonntag leider wieder aufgetreten. Wie genau kann ich mich verhalten bzw was könnte man machen, damit dieses Problem nicht mehr so schnell bzw am besten garnicht mehr Auftritt. 
Vielen dank für eure schnelle Antwort im voraus.
Gruß


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (9. April 2015)

schonmal was von Loctite gehört ? kann damit gelöst werden


----------



## cuperino (9. April 2015)

Ja doch kenne ich schon. Aber sollte bzw kann man damit wirklich an den Buchsen arbeiten? Nachher habe ich mir selbst ein zu schweres Hardtail gebaut lach! Spaß


----------



## Thiel (10. April 2015)

Es soll ja auf das Gewinde und nicht in die Lager.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (10. April 2015)

Thiel schrieb:


> Es soll ja auf das Gewinde und nicht in die Lager.


genau danke dir


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (10. April 2015)

cuperino schrieb:


> Ja doch kenne ich schon. Aber sollte bzw kann man damit wirklich an den Buchsen arbeiten? Nachher habe ich mir selbst ein zu schweres Hardtail gebaut lach! Spaß


Du hast doch geschrieben das dein Händler vor Ort die Schrauben fest angezogen hat und es 4 Monate gut war oder ? 
Also das selbe kannst du auch machen nur eben nicht nur anziehen, sondern Schraube komplett raus drehen etwas Loctite auf das Gewinde der Schraube drauf und mit dem richtigen Drehmoment wieder anziehen fertig das hält dann auch ohne probleme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cuperino (10. April 2015)

Mit dem Hardtail war ironisch gemeint hoffe das kam auch so an 
Aber ansich habt ihr damit wohl recht und muss ich ehrlich sagen, habe ich überhaupt nicht dran gedacht. Generell würde ich aber trotzdem mal noch eine Aussage von Bergamont haben und abwarten wollen, ob das ein bekanntes Thema ist oder eher nur bei mir bei diesem Modell. 
Trotzdem euch beiden natürlich vorab schonmal vielen dank


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (10. April 2015)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Rosinantenfahrt Alle Dämpfer haben ein auf den Rahmen abgestimmtes Tune. Einen Dämpfer "von der Stange" gibt es eigentlich nicht bzw. wird dieser nie 100%ig passen. Bevor Du also einen günstigen Dämpfer mit unbekannter Abstimmung in Dein Rad verbaust, investiere lieber nochmal in einen Service. Wenn es ein anderes Dämpfermodell sein soll, dann lasse Dir einen Dämpfer entsprechend beim Hersteller abstimmen, das wird aber dann tendenziell etwas kostenintensiver. Dafür ist es dann auch die beste Lösung wenn z.B. mehr Funktionsumfang gewünscht wird.
> 
> Einbaulänge beim Contrail 2010 sind 200x57mm mit 24x8mm Buchsen oben und unten.



Service über Händler versucht, von Rock Shox zurück da wg. tiefer Laufriefen endgültiges KO. Kann ich über meinen Händler bzw. dann euch einen guten & günstigen passenden Ersatz bekommen?


----------



## bergamont (12. April 2015)

@Rosinantenfahrt 
Bitte lasse über Deinen Händler eine Anfrage im Service machen. Entweder können wir direkt einen passenden Dämpfer anbieten oder den Händler mit den nötigen Infos versorgen einen für Dich zu bestellen.

@cuperino 
Wenn das Problem tatsächlich nur auf einen sich lösenden Bolzen zurückzuführen ist, dann hilft ein Tropfen Schraubensicherung auf jeden Fall. Wichtig wäre dann: anziehen, trocknen lassen (über Nacht) und ab dann den Bolzen zwar regelmäßig kontrollieren aber nicht mehr nachziehen. Ansonsten verliert die Schraubensicherung ihre Wirkung und das Problem besteht weiter.


----------



## DaveMash (20. April 2015)

Hallo liebes Bergamont Team,

zwei Anliegen meinerseits zu meinem Big Air 9.3.

Fangen wir erstmal mit dem weniger Unangenehmen an:

Ich suche derzeit nach Ersatz für meine hintere Steckachse, da diese langsam ein wenig lädiert ist.
Leider finde ich in Deutschland keinen Shop, der die 205mm Steckachsen führt (12x157mm).
Lediglich 2 Shops in den USA führen diese Achse in ihrem Shop, liefern allerdings nicht nach Deutschland.
Der Bikemarkt gibt auch nichts her.

Habt ihr noch was vorrätig oder einen Tipp für mich?


Jetzt zu dem weniger Angenehmen Anliegen, bei dem ich mich ein wenig verarscht vorkomme:

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen eine Anfrage über euer Kontaktformular bzgl. des Schaltauges gestartet.

Es ging darum, dass das bei mir verbaute Schaltauge scheinbar noch aus einer Prototypserie oder sonst woher stammte.
Ich hatte nämlich von Anfang an das Problem, dass ich selbst mit neuem Schaltwerk, Zügen und Kette nicht in den ersten Gang schalten konnte.
Ein Freund, der von Bergamont gesponsert wurde, gab mir den Tipp bei euch nach einem neuen Schaltauge zu fragen, da er das selbe Problem bei seinem Big Air hatte. Man hatte ihm nämlich auf dem ixs Downhill Cup erzählt, dass das Schaltauge etwas zu dick sei und die Schaltaugen angepasst wurden. Man gab ihm direkt mehrere von den angepassten mit.

Euer Support hatte mir daraufhin geantwortet, dass solch ein Fehler bei Bergamont nicht bekannt sei (ich hatte dort ebenfalls alles geschildert):


> Probleme mit der Masshaltigkeit der Ausfallenden und Schaltaugen sind uns bei
> dieser Baureihe nicht bekannt. Die Ursache für schlechtes Schaltverhalten
> dürfte also eher durch äussere Einflüsse entstanden sein.



Hierzu spar ich mir meinen Kommentar!



Da mir damit überhaupt nicht geholfen war, habe ich das gleiche Schaltauge (Bergamont Schaltauge Typ BGM-H029A) für 38€ bei Hibike bestellt.


Und was stellt sich heraus?


Beide Schaltaugen haben dieselbe Typenbezeichnung, haben aber an der entscheidenen Stelle einen Unterschied von 1-2mm Dicke!!!
Seitdem ich das neue Schaltauge verbaut habe, komme ich nun überraschenderweise auch in den ersten Gang.


Kann mir also wer erklären, wie durch äußere Einflüsse das Schaltauge 1-2mm dicker geworden ist?

Fotos hierzu im Anhang.


Darüber bin ich ziemlich verärgert. Den Weg  übers Forum wollte ich zwar vermeiden aber scheinbar gehts nicht anders.
Vielleicht sind hier ja weniger voreingenommene Mitarbeiter unterwegs.

Gruß,
Dave


----------



## bergamont (21. April 2015)

@DaveMash
In Bezug auf die Steckachse wende Dich bitte an einen Bergamont-Händler. Das ist in der Tat ein Sondermaß und so nicht erhältlich. Jeder Bergamont-Händler kann diese Achse aber über uns beziehen.

Was die Sache mit dem Schaltauge angeht, so werde ich das prüfen. Tut mir leid, wenn das nicht optimal gelaufen ist.


----------



## flachmaennchen (21. April 2015)

Wo wir grad bei den 157mm Maxle Achsen sind... Die werden Teilweise auch für Trek Hinterbauten verkauft. Passen die auch bei uns? Ist ja im Prinzip das gleiche Hinterbausystem und die Maxle ist ja eigentlich auch genormt.

Ich könnte bei Gelegenheit nähmlich auch mal eine neue gebrauchen. Die alte spreizt nur noch unter sanfter Gewaltanwendung und lässt sich deshalb nichtmehr so schön ein und ausbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (21. April 2015)

@flachmaennchen Was die Kompatibilität von Achsen anderer Marken angeht, so bin ich da leider überfragt - vielleicht, vielleicht nicht. Ich weiß nicht was die Kollegen von Trek da genau verbauen.
Kurz noch ein Hinweis zur Verfügbarkeit: die Achsen sind bei uns gerade ausverkauft, kommen aber in der zweiten Mai-Woche wieder rein. Sie können über jeden Bergamont-Händler bezogen werden.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. April 2015)

Hallo, muss nach dem Winter den Antrieb an meinem Contrail 6.0 aus 2010 (Shimano 9-fach) erneuern und würde gerne zu den ursprünglichen Größen zurückkehren. Könnt ihr mir sagen, was da für eine Kasette (11-32 oder 11-34 oder anderes?) und welche Blätter (44/32/22 oder 42/32/24 oder anderes?) ursprünglich montiert waren? Das offen zugängliche Archiv reicht leider nur bis 2011 ...


----------



## Benjamin899 (28. April 2015)

@bergamont Welches Übersetzungsverhältnis hat das Straitline 8.2? Mein Kage RC hat den Geist aufgegeben und ich weiß nicht welchen Tune ich brauche.


----------



## bergamont (28. April 2015)

@Rosinantenfahrt 
Ursprünglich verbaut waren eine SRAM PG-950, 11-32 Zähne Kassette und eine Shimano Deore Kurbel, 44/32/22 Zähne.

@Benjamin899 
Ein Tune: ML wird beim Kage gebraucht.


----------



## Benjamin899 (28. April 2015)

@bergamont Ja das mit ML weiß ich, steht ja auf den Dämpfer drauf^^. In vielen Online Shops steht nur Tune:Low/Mid/High. Es gibt halt von Rock SHox eine Tabelle mit den übersetzungsverhältnissen wo man das dann ablesen kann welches Tune man braucht.


----------



## bergamont (28. April 2015)

@Benjamin899 
Ja, diese Tabelle gibt es. Sie ist aber nicht hinreichend bzw. liefert zumindest im Falle des Straitline nicht das korrekte/optimale Ergebnis. Wende Dich bitte ansonsten an einen Bergamont-Händler, damit du das korrekte Setup bekommst.


----------



## yurek71 (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebe Bergamontler,

nach erfolgloser Suche wende ich mich nun an euch:

Ich bin gerade dabei, mir ein Radl mit einem Big Air 9.3 2013 Rahmen aufzubauen.
Eigentlich wollte ich eine Truvativ Stylo Single Kurbel mit GXP Innenlager (Gehäusebreite 83 mm) verbauen.
Nun scheiterts bei mir aber scheinbar an der Achslänge der Kurbel (113 mm).
Die Achse schaut auf der linken Seite (in Fahrtrichtung) aus dem Lager, bietet der Schraube aber keinerlei Möglichkeit zu greifen.
Ich habe keine Spacer verbaut, lediglich die Lagerschalen eingeschraubt.

Welche Achslänge benötigt meine Kurbel?
Wäre es möglich, lediglich die Achse aus der Kurbel "rauszuhämmern" und durch eine längere zu ersetzen?

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass diese und ähnliche Fragen schon üpsendrülftausendmal im Forum beantwortet wurden,
konnte aber beim besten Willen nichts finden.
Ich bitte um Verzeihung 

greetz und schönen Restsonntag noch
Georg (der jetzt so schön radeln könnte..)


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (3. Mai 2015)

ich würde dir eine Descendant Kurbel empfehlen mit den entsprechenden einbau Maßen !!! gibts im Bikemarkt sehr Günstige
außerdem musst du beim Innenlager rechts und links je einen Spacer verbauen !!!
Die Descendant ist die neuere version der Stylo kann man sagen 
würde mich an deiner stelle garnicht damit beschäftigen die achse auszutauschen lohnt sich nicht und ob das wierrum hält ? ist die andere frage


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Mai 2015)

Ich fahr am Bighit eine FSA Gravity Light -Kurbel. Das ist Hollowtech II -Lagerstandard. Da kannst Du Shimano-oder Reset-Lager fahren.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (3. Mai 2015)

Das problem ist nicht das lager sondern die länge der kurbel achse !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. Mai 2015)

Aber das Problem hast Du bei den Hollowtech-Dingern doch nicht. Da kannst Du - zumindest in nem gewissen Maß - Spacern, bis die Kettenlinie passt.


----------



## bergamont (4. Mai 2015)

@yurek71 
Wenn die (nicht austauschbare) Achse einer Kurbel nicht lang genug ist, das der Überstand ausreicht um den zweiten Kurbelarm korrekt zu verschrauben, gibt es eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. es ist keine Kurbel für ein 83er Tretlagergehäuse, sondern eine für ein 68/73mm Gehäuse.
2. Unter den Tretlagerschalen wurden zu viele Spacer verbaut.

Zu 1. bitte den Kurbelhersteller wegen den korrekten Achslängen fragen, bzw. die richtige Kurbel verbauen.
Zu 2. die Montageanleitung der Kurbel gibt Auskunft darüber wo und wie viele Spacer verbaut werden müssen.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (4. Mai 2015)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Aber das Problem hast Du bei den Hollowtech-Dingern doch nicht. Da kannst Du - zumindest in nem gewissen Maß - Spacern, bis die Kettenlinie passt.


er hat eine Kurbel mit 68/73 Achsmaß ! und da bringt halt eine Shimano Innenlagergehäuse "Hollowtech-dinger" bei 83er Tretlager breite nichts !!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. Mai 2015)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> er hat eine Kurbel mit 68/73 Achsmaß ! und da bringt halt eine Shimano Innenlagergehäuse "Hollowtech-dinger" bei 83er Tretlager breite nichts !!



Sorry - jetzt kapier ichs erst. Du hast natürlich recht. Eine 68er Kurbel kann man nicht an nem 83er Rahmen fahren.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (4. Mai 2015)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sorry - jetzt kapier ichs erst. Du hast natürlich recht. Eine 68er Kurbel kann man nicht an nem 83er Rahmen fahren.


kein ding passt schon


----------



## Raphael87 (7. Mai 2015)

Hi habe ein Big Air 9.3 2013. Montiert ist eine Elixir 7 200mm. Ich möchte jedoch meine Formula auf die 200er Avid scheiben montieren.
Mit welchem PM Adapter ist das möglich? Bei der Aufnahme handelt es sich ja um PM 180.

Gruß
Raphael


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Mai 2015)

Da sind doch schon Adapter drauf. PM ist PM, da ist der Hersteller egal. 

Und falls ich mich irre, geht hinten z.B. der hier - allerdings für 203. Bin ihn aber auch auf Avid-Scheiben gefahren - die sollten doch auch 203 sein, oder?


----------



## Raphael87 (8. Mai 2015)

der formula bremssattel stößt mit avid pm Adapter an genau diesem an. Werde es jetzt mit einem PM 160 auf 180 für Formula probieren. Sollten ja auch 20mm Differenz ausgleichen ;-)


----------



## federwech (8. Mai 2015)

Ich fahre am 2011er Big Air genau den gleichen Adapter wie @DIRK SAYS . Passt bei SLX Bremse und 200er Shimanoscheibe wie angegossen.
hab ich mir bei Dirk abgeschaut 
Adapater sind immer sone Sache. da weiss man nie genau, was auf was passt. 
Versuch macht kluch. Noch besser, wenn jemand anders den Versuch schon durch hat und seine Ergebnisse veröffentlicht. @DIRK SAYS Foto hat mir einige Fehlkäufe und Nerven erspart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sJany (9. Mai 2015)

Auch wenn es sich bei PM und IS eigentlich um Standards handelt, können die Adapter unterschiedlich ausfallen. Ist mir an meinem Contrail so gegangen, als ich die Avid-Bremse gegen Shimano getauscht habe.


----------



## csei (14. Mai 2015)

Liebes Bergamont Support Team!

Ich habe ein Bergamont Revox MGN (Größe M) aus 2014 mit den Carbonfelgen von Reynolds (habe auch den Alu LRS von Reynolds aus 2013). Montiert ist ja aktuell der serienmässige 2x10 XX Antrieb.

Würde gerne auf SRAM XX1 umrüsten:
Dazu meine 2 Fragen
1. Gibt es einen Adapter oder einen Umrüststatz für die bestehenden LRS (Carbon und Alu)
2. Kurbel XX1 sollte mit dem GPX BB92 Pressfit Lager wohl kompatibel sein. Welchen Q-Faktor is empfehlenswert?

Danke für Eure Hilfe
LG
Christian


----------



## Relentless (14. Mai 2015)

Hi, da die Suchoption leider keine Ergebnisse gebracht hat, hier meine Frage an Euch:

Hat schon jemand versucht einen Manitou Revox Pro Dämpfer in einen aktuellen Straitline Rahmen (Gr.L) zu Verbauen?
Ich hab die Befürchtung, das die Compression-Verstellung zu hoch baut und beim Einfedern unters Oberrohr stoßen könnte. Beim aktuellen Vivid ist ja schon nur mäßig Platz. Recherchen hierzu haben allerdings bisher leider nichts ergeben.

Grüße, Deniz


----------



## Retepati (14. Mai 2015)

@bergamont
Hallo Bergamont Team!
Ich fahre ein Contrail 6.4 aus 2014. Gibt es einen Lackstift, bzw. könnt Ihr mir den Farbcode des Bikes (Gelb) und event. den Farbcode des blauen Zierstreifens nennen!
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Marcabros (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo liebes Bergamont Team,

bei meinem frisch gekauften Trailster 8.0 hat sich schon nach der ersten Tour das Hauptlager gelockert. Leider hat einmal anziehen nicht gereicht und ich muss es nun ca. nach jeder Runde nachziehen. Sollte ich hier mal loctite versuchen, oder mache ich damit was verkehrt?
Schon mal vielen Dank für die Antwort!

Viele Grüße


Marc


----------



## bergamont (18. Mai 2015)

@csei 
Grundsätzlich lassen sich bei Reynolds die Freilaufkörper tauschen, es dürfte also möglich sein, hier für Kompatibilität zu sorgen. Da wir so etwas aber nicht machen bzw. die Teile dafür nicht lagernd haben, wäre hier Reynolds selbst, bzw. deren Importeur (www.tehava.com) der richtige Ansprechpartner. 

@Relentless 
Dazu habe ich leider keine Infos. Wenn andere Dämpfer, als die originalen verbaut werden, dann unbedingt ohne Feder/Luft montieren und das Bike fahrfertig (Sattelhöhe, Reifendruck, etc.) aufgebaut, einmal langsam komplett komprimieren, so dass der Dämpfer bis auf Anschlag geht. Dabei prüfen, ob alle Teile freigängig sind und etwas Luft als Reserve bleibt. Nur so können Schäden durch Kollisionen zuverlässig verhindert werden.

@Retepati 
Lackstifte oder einen Farbcode mit dem man in DE etwas anfangen kann, haben wir leider nicht. Im KFZ-Zubehörhandel gibt es aber sehr gute Farbkarten, die man anhalten kann. Darüber lässt sich der Farbton zuverlässig ermitteln und so ein passender Lackstift finden.

@Marcabros 
Wenn das Bike neu bzw. noch in der Gewährleistungs-/Garantiephase ist, dann bitte Fehler immer zuerst beim Händler melden/reklamieren, bevor eigene Reparaturversuche unternommen werden. So ist sichergestellt, dass alle Ansprüche erhalten bleiben und in vielen Fällen kann das Problem auch direkt vor Ort gelöst werden. Ich habe diesen Fall zusätzlich an die Entwicklung weitergegeben, um prüfen zu lassen was Ursache und Lösung ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## csei (20. Mai 2015)

@bergamont 

Liebes Bergamont Support Team. Vielen Dank für die Infos was die Reynolds Felgen von MGN 2014 betrifft. Leider hat mir der Freilauf am letzten Wochenende die Nabe zerstört (er blieb stecken) und sie gesprengt. Siehe auch Fotos anbei.

Leider, aber kann ja passieren. Ein befreundeter Händler speicht mir die Felge neu ein. Habt ihr eine Information für mich mit welcher Spannung die Reynolds Felge eingespeicht gehört? Dann kann ich gleich eine Nabe mit XD Freilauf verbauen lassen ;-), damit die XX1 drauf passt.

LG & vielen Dank
Chris


----------



## bergamont (20. Mai 2015)

Hi Chris,

dazu liegen uns leider keine Informationen vor. Das wäre ebenfalls eine Frage für Reynolds.


----------



## csei (20. Mai 2015)

Danke für die rasche Antwort, hab mich soeben erstmal an den Importeur gewandt.
LG


----------



## Retepati (21. Mai 2015)

*@bergamont* 
Vielen Dank für die Info!
Ich werde es mal bei einer Lackiererei versuchen.
LG


----------



## Marcabros (22. Mai 2015)

@bergamont 
Danke für die schnelle Info. Der Händler hat das Lager nun mit Loctite befestigt.
Viele Grüße
Marc


----------



## oliath93 (31. Mai 2015)

Liebes Bergamont Team,
warum ist Bergamont Zubehör so schwer zu bekommen? Ich habe gestern meinen freundlichen nach einem Kettenstrebenschutz mit Bergamontschriftzug gefragt und der meinte das die welche bestellt haben auf die die schon seit einem halben Jahr warten.

Bei einem Online Händler habe ich eben nach Trinkflaschen gesucht und habe z.B. über 15 Stück von Cube gefunden aber keine einzige von Bergamont...

Vertreibt Ihr Oberhaupt Zubehör oder beschränkt Ihr euch nur auf die Bikes?

MfG Oli


----------



## bergamont (1. Juni 2015)

@oliath93 Unsere erste Priorität sind immer unsere Bikes, Zubehör in diesem Sinne vertreiben wir aktuell noch nicht bzw. nur sehr eingeschränkt. Auch Merchandise und Bekleidung ist zwar in kleinen Mengen vorhanden, gehört aber nicht zum Kernangebot von Bergamont. Wir wissen, dass die Nachfrage nach solchen Artikeln besteht und in Zukunft möchten wir auch dieses Segment bedienen, dafür müssen wir aber erstmal die Resourcen schaffen. Wann und was also genau erhältlich sein wird, kann ich derzeit noch nicht sagen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Juni 2015)

Will schnell Buchsen für eine meinen (MZ)-Dämpfer fürs Big Air bestellen - bin leider noch im Büro, kann deshalb nicht nachmessen:

Welche Breite haben die Buchsen (die Alu-Außenbuchsen - nicht die Gleitlager im Dämpferauge) für die obere Dämpferbefestigung?

Danke im voraus für schnelle qualifizierte Antworten.


----------



## bergamont (1. Juni 2015)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Danke im voraus für schnelle qualifizierte Antworten.



Verrätst Du uns noch welches Big Air genau?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Juni 2015)

Sorry. Ist ein 7.1er Rahmen aus 2012.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (1. Juni 2015)

Buchsen sind 22x8mm am Hauptrahmen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Suqx (3. Juni 2015)

Contrail 6.4 2014 oder contrail Ltd 2013?
MFG
Suqx


----------



## moritzwu (8. Juni 2015)

Hallo, 
Bei meinem 2009er straitline 7.9 fehlt leider die vordere Nabenabdeckung. Gibt es das irgendwo als Ersatzteil? Falls nicht gibt es irgendwo Zeichnungen zum selber drehen.
Danke schonmal
Moritz


----------



## bergamont (8. Juni 2015)

@moritzwu Eine Zeichnung dafür gibt es nicht, bzw. geben wir solche Sachen generell nicht raus. Als Ersatzteil könnte es das geben, wobei ich mir noch nicht so ganz sicher bin, was Du eigentlich brauchst. Kannst Du mal ein Foto machen?


----------



## moritzwu (8. Juni 2015)

Das hier fehlende Teil (Zwischen Gabel und Nabe).
Habe leider kein Bild im Internet gefunden mit dem Teil.
MfG Moritz


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (8. Juni 2015)

achso dachte du brauchst was für dein Rahmen
was ist da für eine Nabe verbaut ? da solltest du dich direkt an die wenden bist besser bedient


----------



## moritzwu (9. Juni 2015)

Das ist eine Tattoo Nabe dazu findet man im Internet leider nichts


----------



## Thiel (9. Juni 2015)

Du musst zu einem Bergamont Händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo bgt Team,

ich bestitze ein 2013er Revox mgn. Leider hat dieses im Stützenklemmbereich ein konisches Sitzrohr. Nun möchte ich eine Standartklemme bearbeiten, damit diese auf die Konik passt. Könnt ihr mir den Neigungswinkel (Verjüngung) des Sitzrohrs sagen?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## bergamont (23. Juni 2015)

@Fomeracer Da täuscht die Optik, die Sattelklemmschelle ist beim Revox MGN (und auch den anderen Carbon-Revox) ganz normal gerade ausgeführt.


----------



## Laktathunter (23. Juni 2015)

erst ab 2014 meine ich, ich habs mit dem Messschieber vermessen. Sattelrohr sowei Klemme sind konisch.


----------



## bergamont (24. Juni 2015)

@Fomeracer OK, ich kläre das nochmal ab.


----------



## marcuslu (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo
Ich habe das
*BERGAMONT REVOX C 7.0 EQ (2015)*
*gekauft.Die Beleuchtung **läst sich aber nicht über den Bosch Board Computer ein und **ausschalten ,obwohl die Funktion auf dem Display vorhanden ist.*
*Ist das bei diesem Bike generell nicht möglich ? *
*Gruß aus Mannheim*


----------



## bergamont (25. Juni 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> erst ab 2014 meine ich, ich habs mit dem Messschieber vermessen. Sattelrohr sowei Klemme sind konisch.


Würdest du uns bitte mal die Differenz mitteilen, die Du gemessen hast? Danke.

@marcuslu Bosch bietet zwar diese Funktion, aber nur wenn die Beleuchtung auch aus dem Akku heraus gespeist wird. An diesem Rad ist dafür aber ein Nabendynamo montiert, um auch bei leerem Akku nicht im Dunkeln stehen zu müssen. In dieser Version muss das Licht aber manuell geschaltet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (25. Juni 2015)

bergamont schrieb:


> Würdest du uns bitte mal die Differenz mitteilen, die Du gemessen hast? Danke.
> 
> @marcuslu Bosch bietet zwar diese Funktion, aber nur wenn die Beleuchtung auch aus dem Akku heraus gespeist wird. An diesem Rad ist dafür aber ein Nabendynamo montiert, um auch bei leerem Akku nicht im Dunkeln stehen zu müssen. In dieser Version muss das Licht aber manuell geschaltet werden.


Wenn man die letzten 15mm des Sattelrohrs betrachtet, so habe ich einen Durchmesser am Sitzrohrende von 31,4mm, 15mm tiefer dann 32,2mm. Also eine Differenz von 0,8mm. Ich habe mir jetzt schon die Syntace Stütze ruiniert weil sich diese schon mehrfach verdreht oder gesenkt hat. Carbonschellen die ich mit selbst gebauten Spacern unterfütter habe, sind wegen der doch unterschiedliche Berührungspunkte schon gebrochen. Heute habe ich versucht eine neu Tuneklemme innen konisch zu drehen und habe diese ruiniert. Bin echt frustriert weil ich keine passende Klemme finde.


----------



## marcuslu (25. Juni 2015)

@marcuslu Bosch bietet zwar diese Funktion, aber nur wenn die Beleuchtung auch aus dem Akku heraus gespeist wird. An diesem Rad ist dafür aber ein Nabendynamo montiert, um auch bei leerem Akku nicht im Dunkeln stehen zu müssen. In dieser Version muss das Licht aber manuell geschaltet werden.[/QUOTE]

Ok dann weiß ich bescheid,danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## sneak-out (1. Juli 2015)

Hey ho, könnt ihr da helfen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bergamont-kiez-040-singlespeed-2014-specs.758963/


----------



## Hawky1981 (24. Juli 2015)

Hi  
Habe ein Revox LTD 2013.
Nun ist mir aufgefallen, daß das Hinterrad im ausfallende, auf Seite der Kasette durch die Antriebskraft ein wenig nach vorn rutscht und somit das Hinterrad schief im Rahmen steht.  
Gibt's da ne Lösung?  
Reicht eventuell ein neues Schaltauge?  
Oder bringt das nichts? 
Vielen Dank 
LG Daniel


----------



## bergamont (24. Juli 2015)

@Hawky1981 Ja, ein neues Schaltauge sollte das Problem lösen. Ursache dürfte ein lockerer Schnellspanner gewesen sein. 
Ggfls. hilft es zusätzlich auf einen mit robusten Excenter und entsprechend höherer Klemmkraft ausweichen (z.B. Shimano XT), falls so einer nicht schon verbaut war.


----------



## Mr.GT (3. August 2015)

Hallo,
benötige euren Support.
Der Hinterbau eines Bergamont Threesome 2007/2008 (Erstbesitzer) ist gerissen. Freue mich über eure Hilfestellung!


----------



## bartos0815 (3. August 2015)

des sieht übel aus....


----------



## bergamont (3. August 2015)

@Mr.GT 
Hallo,
bitte wende Dich an einen unserer Händler. Wenn Du Erstbesitzer bist und das Kaufdatum nicht länger als fünf Jahre zurück liegt, dürfte das im Rahmen der Garantie abzuwickeln sein (vorbehaltlich einer Prüfung durch uns oder den Händler). Ansonsten besteht die Möglichkeit über Deinen Händler ein sog. Crash-Replacement-Angebot (heißt immer so, auch wenn kein Crash die Ursache war) zu bekommen. Hierbei wird ein gleich- oder höherwertiger Rahmen zu einem entsprechend reduzierten Preis angeboten.

Ich hoffe wir konnten Dir damit schon mal helfen, solltest Du Schwierigkeiten haben, melde Dich gerne nocheinmal. Einen Händler in Deiner Nähe findest Du über den Link in der Signatur. Sofern vorhanden, bringe bitte unbedingt den Kaufnachweise (Rechnung) mit.


----------



## Dealcrasher (4. August 2015)

Hallo,
gibt es eine möglichkeit an ein Farbcode vom Bergamont Contrail 9.0 2015  (Green / Black (Shiny))zu kommen.
Wollte meine Pedale im gleichen Farbton lackieren!


----------



## bergamont (4. August 2015)

@Dealcrasher Diese Frage wurde hier schon mehrfach beantwortet. Es gibt hier keine verwertbaren Farbcodes, alternativ beim Lackierer oder Farbengeschäft nach Pantone oder RAL Farbfächer fragen und einen passenden Farbton wählen. Manchmal kann man sich auch Farbtöne individuell mischen lassen, dabei wir die Farbe per Scanner ermittelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dealcrasher (4. August 2015)

Ok danke


----------



## cxfahrer (12. August 2015)

Das Trailster hat ja im Gegensatz zu dem was auf der Website steht eine 31,6er Sattelstütze. Diese wackelt bei mir auch bei angezogenem Schnellspanner noch - ist das ein Problem?
Oder gehört da eine 31,8er rein?


----------



## bartos0815 (12. August 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Das Trailster hat ja im Gegensatz zu dem was auf der Website steht eine 31,6er Sattelstütze. Diese wackelt bei mir auch bei angezogenem Schnellspanner noch - ist das ein Problem?
> Oder gehört da eine 31,8er rein?


31,6 satt 30,9? wer hat denn da gepfuscht?
übermass sattelrohr, untermass stütze, schon mal mit schiebelehre kontrolliert??


----------



## bergamont (12. August 2015)

@cxfahrer 
31,6mm ist das richtige Maß, die auf der Webseite angegebenen 30,9mm sind ein Fehler (den wir in Kürze korrigieren).
Welche Sattelstütze bzw. welches Trailster Modell ist denn genau? Wenn es sich um eine Vario-Stütze handelt, bitte prüfe ob das Spiel tatsächlich im Rahmen bzw. zwischen Rahmen und Stütze vorhanden ist. Wenn der Verstellmechnismus minimales Spiel hat, ist das im Bereich des Normalen. Sollte die Stütze tatsächlich im Rahmen Spiel haben, wende Dich bitte an Deinen Händler, damit das Bike entsprechend geprüft werden kann.

@bartos0815 
Es geht hier nur um eine fehlerhafte Angabe in den technischen Daten. Es ist ein 31,6mm Sitzrohr mit 31,6mm Stütze.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. August 2015)

Danke. 
Ich hab jetzt ne 150/440er LEV eingebaut, da ist es ok. Die original Tranz-X JD Stütze ist in Ordnung aber zu kurz. Mein Händler ist 500km entfernt...

Mag jemand seinen 40er Answer Vorbau gegen meinen 60er tauschen?

Eine Frage noch: welche Bezeichnung hat das Schaltauge vom Trailster?


----------



## bergamont (13. August 2015)

Trailster hat ein Schaltauge vom Typ BGM-H035


----------



## oper123 (16. August 2015)

Hallo,
ich bin ein wenig verunsichert, was einen möglichen Umbau des Big Air Tyro auf 26 Zoll angeht. In einigen Beiträgen berichten User, daß ein Wechsel/ Mitwachsen möglich bzw. auch vorgesehen sei. Nun habe ich in einem Eurer Beiträge gelesen, daß es nicht möglich ist?! 

Es wäre schon eine Kaufentscheidung für mich. Da ich das Modell von Propain (Yuma) wirklich gut finde. Mein Sohn  möchte aber am liebsten das Big Air Tyro 2012er Modell.........


----------



## bergamont (17. August 2015)

@oper123 
Das Big Air Tyro kann leider nicht mitwachsen. Der Umbau auf 26Zoll-Laufräder ist nicht vorgesehen. Wenn es Leute gibt, die da was "passend" gemacht haben, dann kann ich dazu nichts in Bezug auf Funktion oder Haltbarkeit sagen.


----------



## wenners (17. August 2015)

Hab mal eine Frage zum Trailster 7.0 Ex da dieses wohl mein nächstes Bike werden könnte.

Ist da eine Manitou mit schwarzen Standrohren verbaut? 
Die Bilder im Netz sind nicht immer ganz eindeutig.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. August 2015)

wenners schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage zum Trailster 7.0 Ex da dieses wohl mein nächstes Bike werden könnte.
> 
> Ist da eine Manitou mit schwarzen Standrohren verbaut?
> Die Bilder im Netz sind nicht immer ganz eindeutig.
> ...


Nein, leider nicht.


----------



## wenners (18. August 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, leider nicht.



Verdammt ich hab es befürchtet....dann wart ich erstmal auf 2016


----------



## flachmaennchen (24. August 2015)

Ich hol die Big Air- bzw. generell die 157mm-CPS-Hinterbau-Achsengeschichte von vor ein paar Seiten nochmal nach oben.

Falls noch relevant evtl. für @DaveMash interessant.

Ich habe mir mal die Achse vom Trek Session bestellt, vor allem weil die lieferbar und grad halb so teuer wie das anfällige Maxle-Teil ist.

Die Achse passt auch bei uns, steht allerdings mit dem Gewinde auf Antriebsseite gut einen halben Zentimeter raus, weil das Gewinde bzw. die Achse insgesamt ein Stück länger ist als bei der original Maxle.
Auf das überstehende Stück habe ich zum Schutz des offen liegenden Gewindes eine flache Mutter draufgeschraubt. Hat den Nebeneffekt, dass dadurch auch gleich gekontert wird und sich nichts lockern kann.

Der Hinterradausbau geht natürlich jetzt nichtmehr werkzeuglos von der Hand, aber wenn ich das Hinterrad ausbaue ist sowieso irgendwas nicht in Ordnung und ich hab das Werkzeug meist schon in Griffweite.


Achse gibts z.B. hier


----------



## Sv3n87 (26. August 2015)

*Sven Eickert*
Hallo Bergamont Team
Habe mir nun mein 2tes Rad von euch geholt.
Und Zwar das Straitline 7.0
2015.
Werde es etwas Umbauen! Sprich Dämpfer und Gabel .
Einfach etwas Tunen. 
Hatte auch schon über email versucht aber da Kahm nicht die gewünschte Antwort. 

Und zwar ich stehe vor der Entscheidung Luft oder Stahl dämpfer. Es geht um den Vivid 2rc Air oder Coil desweiteren gibt es die dämpfer in 3 Ausführungen MID LOW und HIGH . Es wurde darauf hingewiesen den Hersteller zu fragen welche Federkennlinie das Straitline hat. Würde ungern das falsche kaufen. Um das beste Setup rauszuholen. Mein Gewicht  sind 87 kg
Also welche Ausführung soll ich nehmen? 
Die straitline serie gibt es dort eigentlich unterschiedliche Rahmen? Oder sind nur die parts alle einfach besser wie zb beim MGN??? Danke Schonmal

LG Sven

Montag um 13:34


----------



## Bike-Maik420 (27. August 2015)

Hallo!
Ich hoffe, ich bin hier mir meinem Anliegen richtig. 


Ich habe vor kurzem einen straitline - Rahmen von 2010 bekommen und bin mir jetzt nicht ganz schlüssig welchen Adapter ich nun für die hr bremse benötige. Ich möchte hinten eine 180 mm Scheibe und eine hayes bremse  also ich brauche einen 180er postmount  <> postmount Adapter. 
Lieg ich soweit richtig? 
Lg maik


----------



## Bike-Maik420 (27. August 2015)

Das ist das gute (alte) Stück ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laxer (31. August 2015)

Hallo Bergamont-Team, ich habe ein Prime CX RD 2015 und bin auf der Suche nach einem Hinterbauständer (auf Grund der Bremsaufnahme im Rahmendreieck gestaltet sich die Suche schwieriger). Könnt ihr mir einen passenden, montierbaren Ständer für mein Prime CX RD 2015 empfehlen? Vielen Dank im Voraus für eine Rückmeldung


----------



## g.mikey (1. September 2015)

Tach  zusammen,
Leider finde ich die passende Stelle und Antworten zu meinen Fragen hier nicht mehr:
An meinem Trailster ex 7 habe ich 2 Probleme:
Zum Einen habe ich nach 2 bis 3 heftigeren Ausritten immer Spiel im Steuersatz und zum  Anderen werden die Lagerschrauben an der Hinterbauschwinge locker
Zum Fall 1 wurden schon einige Spacer Varinten verbaut,aber der Erfolg hält nur eben kurz an...
besten Dank für eure Tips
Mike


----------



## cxfahrer (2. September 2015)

g.mikey schrieb:


> Tach  zusammen,
> Leider finde ich die passende Stelle und Antworten zu meinen Fragen hier nicht mehr:
> An meinem Trailster ex 7 habe ich 2 Probleme:
> Zum Einen habe ich nach 2 bis 3 heftigeren Ausritten immer Spiel im Steuersatz und zum  Anderen werden die Lagerschrauben an der Hinterbauschwinge locker
> ...


Spiel im Steuersatz kann von einer rutschenden Kralle kommen.

Wie mit den losen Lagern zu verfahren ist steht weiter oben (Gewinde entfetten und reinigen, Loctite drauf, festziehen). Ich kontroliere ständig, aber jetzt scheint es zu halten. 

Ist eigentlich schon jemand anderem aufgefallen, dass sich im Hinterbau bei Regen Wasser sammelt?


----------



## g.mikey (4. September 2015)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> 31,6 satt 30,9? wer hat denn da gepfuscht?
> übermass sattelrohr, untermass stütze, schon mal mit schiebelehre kontrolliert??




Übrigens gibt's es meines Erachtens noch einen Fehler in der Beschreibung:
Mein Trailster EX 7.0 kam statt mit den Sun Ringle Inferno mit Sun Ringle Helix, welche lt. Beschreibung dem 6.0er zugeordnet sind.
Was sich widerspricht, da die Inferno qualitativ nicht mit der Helix mithalten kannund somit am teuren Rad verbaut wären...


----------



## bartos0815 (4. September 2015)

g.mikey schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt's es meines Erachtens noch einen Fehler in der Beschreibung:
> Mein Trailster EX 7.0 kam statt mit den Sun Ringle Inferno mit Sun Ringle Helix, welche lt. Beschreibung dem 6.0er zugeordnet sind.
> Was sich widerspricht, da die Inferno qualitativ nicht mit der Helix mithalten kannund somit am teuren Rad verbaut wären...


kommen beide mit den helix felgen. siehe foto auf der hp. da ist wohl die beschreibung tatsächlich falsch...


----------



## cxfahrer (4. September 2015)

...ich suche immer noch wen der meinen 60er Answer Vorbau gegen seinen 40er tauschen mag.


----------



## Laktathunter (12. September 2015)

Gallo Bergamont Team,

ich besitzt ein 2013er Revox MGN. Leider ist mir in den vergangen 6 Wochen, 2 mal das Hinterrad flöten gegangen. Nach genauer Prüfung der Lage, ist wohl das Ausfallende schuld. Hier scheint mit der Zeit, die Carbonseite nachzugeben bzw. sich zu verformen, so dass der Spanner nicht mehr plan sondern nur schräg und punktuell anliegt. Ich verwende keine Leichtbauspanner. Anzugsmoment 6-7 Nm. Aktuell, traue ich mich nicht mehr, das Rad zu fahren.


----------



## bergamont (14. September 2015)

@Fomeracer 
Ich denke das müssen sich die Kollegen im Service anschauen. Bitte einmal über Deinen Händler reklamieren, damit das seinen Gang gehen kann. Vielen Dank.


----------



## AndreZ. (14. September 2015)

Warum sieht denn der Schnellspanner, gegenüber dem Rest, auf den Bilder so aus, als wäre er gerade nagelneu aus der Verpackung gekommen???

Das wirkt für mich immer so präpariert...

Liegt aber vielleicht auch an meinem Job, dass ich bei sowas von Natur aus skeptisch bin ;-)


----------



## Laktathunter (14. September 2015)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> Warum sieht denn der Schnellspanner, gegenüber dem Rest, auf den Bilder so aus, als wäre er gerade nagelneu aus der Verpackung gekommen???
> 
> Das wirkt für mich immer so präpariert...
> 
> Liegt aber vielleicht auch an meinem Job, dass ich bei sowas von Natur aus skeptisch bin ;-)


Ah, weiß jetzt was du meinst, Spanner und Ausfallende wurden vor dem Bild natürlich gereinigt... Wäre dumm ein eingestaubtes Bike zu fotografieren.... wie du beim nächsten Bild siehst, wurde nun noch ne neue Tune Kong Nabe, einen neuen HSX Rotor und neue Discschrauben beschafft um dieses Bild zu präparieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (14. September 2015)




----------



## WOHRider93 (20. September 2015)

Liebes Bergamont Team,

bei meinem Straightline 8.4 löst sich (meistens bei Bikeparkbesuchen) eine der Stangen am Hinterbau. Nicht die Kettenstrebe sondern die die zur "Wippe" führt. Ich halte die 10 Nm immer ein aber sie löst sich immer wieder. Ich denke ich reize das Bike auch nicht voll aus, also da geht noch einiges. Bin auch etwas schwerer gebaut. Meine Frage ist nun wie kann ich das Problem lösen ohne etwas kaputt zu machen, ich wollte sie jetzt auch nicht einfach mit Locktide einkleben.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (22. September 2015)

Loctite ist dein bester Freund  warum willst du es nicht damit festmachen ?? 
machs drauf lass es ne Nacht trocknen und das problem ist gelöst mM


----------



## Duefid (22. September 2015)

Hallo
Bin 1,80m und fahre das Trailster in Größe M . Bei einer Körpergröße von 1,73m fährt man da eine Größe S ?
Weil der Sattel beim M viel tiefer ist als der Lenker .
Lg Mario


----------



## cxfahrer (23. September 2015)

http://www.bergamont.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Bikes/16EVFH1111/geometry.jpg.

Schau
doch in die Geotabelle: das S ist vorn nur 5mm niedriger, ist aber viel kürzer und hat halt ein kürzeres Sitzrohr. Wenn es vorn zu hoch baut, Vorbau umdrehen.


----------



## Duefid (23. September 2015)

Werd daraus nicht ganz schlau . Als er auf Größe M  gesessen hat sah es sehr groß aus. Haben nochmal gemessen er ist 171cm Schrittlänge 75cm. Sollte er doch Größe S nehmen .
Lg Mario


----------



## cxfahrer (23. September 2015)

Kannst doch ausrechnen:
Stütze mit Sattel ca 16cm
Kurbel 17cm
Schrittlänge 75cm
sind 75-17-16 =42 übrig. 
Das wäre die maximale Sitzrohrlänge.

Kurze Beine für 1.71...^^


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. September 2015)

Fahre ein Contrail 6.0 und muss nun beim Antrieb vorne das grosse Blatt wechseln. Kann ich auch 2 Zähne kleiner nehmen, oder gibt dies evtl. Probleme mit dem Umwerfer bzw. der Schaltung? Für eine rasche Antwort wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## Duefid (30. September 2015)

Hallo
Die 2 Zähne weniger stören nicht . Du musst aber auf den Lochkreis achten. Du hast bestimmt einen 104/64 aber bei den neuen Shimano 40/30/22 Kombi ist er 96/64.
Lg Mario


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (30. September 2015)

@Rosinantenfahrt Von der Montage des Umwerfers am Rahmen her sollte es hierbei keine Probleme geben - es ist aber dann unbedingt die Freigängigkeit zur Kettenstrebe zu prüfen.
Meines Wissens und der Shimano Ersatzteilliste gibt es aber von Shimano kein 28er Blatt für diese Kurbel. Inwieweit anderes Material von Shimano oder Drittherstellern hier kompatibel ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Das wäre eine Frage für Shimano bzw. den jeweiligen Dritthersteller.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. September 2015)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Rosinantenfahrt Von der Montage des Umwerfers am Rahmen her sollte es hierbei keine Probleme geben - es ist aber dann unbedingt die Freigängigkeit zur Kettenstrebe zu prüfen.
> Meines Wissens und der Shimano Ersatzteilliste gibt es aber von Shimano kein 28er Blatt für diese Kurbel. Inwieweit anderes Material von Shimano oder Drittherstellern hier kompatibel ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Das wäre eine Frage für Shimano bzw. den jeweiligen Dritthersteller.



... das Contrail 6.0 hat noch einen 3fach-Antrieb, großes Blatt vorne ursprünglich mit 44 Zähnen; gilt die Antwort auch dafür?


----------



## bergamont (30. September 2015)

@Rosinantenfahrt 
Achso, das ist das Contrail von 2010 (schwarz/weiß/orange)? 
Dann ist das alles problemlos machbar. Kettenlänge evtl. noch anpassen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (30. September 2015)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Rosinantenfahrt
> Achso, das ist das Contrail von 2010 (schwarz/weiß/orange)?
> Dann ist das alles problemlos machbar. Kettenlänge evtl. noch anpassen.



Ja, das von 2010, und Shimano hat ein passendes SLX-Blatt mit 42 Zähnen; schon bestellt ...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Bergamont Team,
ich interessiere mich für ein Trailster Ex 7.0 in S.
Ich bin 1,70m mit 77cm Schrittlänge und heute mittag ein M Probe gefahren was mir ein Stück zu groß ist. 
Meine Frage ist jetzt ob ich im S Rahmen eine Reverb mit 125mm verbauen kann und den Basisteil komplett einschieben kann? 
Beim M Rahmen ist ja eine 100mm Stütze verbaut die ich auch komplett einschieben musste damit es passt. 

Grüße vom greenhorn


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Oktober 2015)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hallo Bergamont Team,
> ich interessiere mich für ein Trailster Ex 7.0 in S.
> Ich bin 1,70m mit 77cm Schrittlänge und heute mittag ein M Probe gefahren was mir ein Stück zu groß ist.
> Meine Frage ist jetzt ob ich im S Rahmen eine Reverb mit 125mm verbauen kann und den Basisteil komplett einschieben kann?
> ...


 
Bei S ist laut Tabelle das Sitzrohr 35mm kürzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (14. Oktober 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei S ist laut Tabelle das Sitzrohr 35mm kürzer.


Die frage ist ,jetzt ganz platt gesagt, ob die 35mm oben "abgeschnitten" sind oder ob sich der Anschlag ,also dort wo sich der knick befindet, auch geändert hat  ?

Aber danke schon mal für den Hinweis 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8200N mit Tapatalk


----------



## bergamont (15. Oktober 2015)

@greenhorn-biker Das müsste ich einmal prüfen, da ich das für dieses Modell nicht im Kopf habe. Ich gebe schnellstmöglich Rückmeldung.


----------



## Mr.GT (16. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
beziehe mich nochmal auf meinen Beitrag Nr. 1598.

Bitte um die Auskunft ob auf das Threesome die Kettenstreben eines 2009 bergamont enduro 8.9 passen.

Danke!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Oktober 2015)

Moin, fahre ein Contrail 6.0 von 2010. Der Dämpfer - ein Ario 3.2 - war nun verschlissen, und ich habe jetzt einen Monarch RT 3 eingebaut. Beim Wechsel habe ich gesehen, dass die untere Buchse recht starken Abrieb hatte, und gewechselt werden muss. Meine Frage: Welches Maß ist das passende: 22.0x8, 22.2x8, oder 21.8x8?


----------



## bergamont (19. Oktober 2015)

@Mr.GT 
Dafür kann ich leider keine Freigabe geben, da es sich um zwei unterschiedliche Modelle handelt.

@Rosinantenfahrt 
Hast Du den Dämpfer oder die Aufnahme am Rahmen nachgemessen? Laut meinen Aufzeichnungen wäre das nämlich keines der drei Maße, sondern eine 24x8mm Buchse.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Oktober 2015)

@Rosinantenfahrt
Hast Du den Dämpfer oder die Aufnahme am Rahmen nachgemessen? Laut meinen Aufzeichnungen wäre das nämlich keines der drei Maße, sondern eine 24x8mm Buchse.[/QUOTE]
Dank & korrekt: 24x8! Wo kann ich an eine Ersatzbuchse kommen?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. Oktober 2015)

...und schon geklärt; noch einmal Dank für die rasche Info!


----------



## bergamont (19. Oktober 2015)

Jeder Händler der RockShox vertreibt hat bzw. kann so was besorgen - ist ein Standardmaß.
SRAM-Nummer: 11.4115.012.030


----------



## Mr.GT (19. Oktober 2015)

Bergamont ist leider nicht in der Lage Ersatz zu liefern. Ein aktueller Austauschrahmen ist nicht nur teurer, es passen weder Dämpfer- noch HR-Achs-Maße. Deshalb bitte ich nochmals um die Auskunft ob die Stebe passen würde? Ob Bergamont dem Tausch freigeben würde oder nicht ist nebensächlich!


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (26. Oktober 2015)

Moin, fahre ein Bergamont Contrail 6.0 aus 2010. Die Laufräder sind nun durch, weshalb ich mich nach Ersatz umsehen möchte. Könnt ihr mir die genauen technischen Daten sagen? Kenne mich bei Laufrädern nicht aus, weshalb ich da auf Details angewiesen bin ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (27. Oktober 2015)

@Rosinantenfahrt 

Sofern die Gabel noch original ist, haben die Laufräder beim Contrail 6.0 aus 2010 folgende Einbaumaße:
VR: QR5/100mm
HR: QR5/135mm

Also beide Laufräder normale Schnellspanner, keine Steckachse o.ä.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (27. Oktober 2015)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Rosinantenfahrt
> 
> Sofern die Gabel noch original ist, haben die Laufräder beim Contrail 6.0 aus 2010 folgende Einbaumaße:
> VR: QR5/100mm
> ...



... und wie ist es mit dem e-thru von Shimano, evtl. mit Adaptern?


----------



## bergamont (27. Oktober 2015)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> ... und wie ist es mit dem e-thru von Shimano, evtl. mit Adaptern?


E-Thru ist die Bezeichnung für eine 12mm Steckachse von Shimano, diese passt so sicher nicht. Ob man bestimmte Laufräder dieses Systems umbauen kann bzw. ob es dafür Adapter gibt weiß der Hersteller der Laufräder am besten. Ich würde hier aber versuchen gleich einen passenden Laufradsatz zu erwerben, dann spart man sich die Suche und die Arbeit mit den Adaptern und meist auch noch etwas Gewicht. Qualitativ wird man da auch noch in jeder Leistungsstufe fündig.


----------



## Mr.GT (28. Oktober 2015)

Support?


----------



## bergamont (29. Oktober 2015)

Mr.GT schrieb:


> Support?


Sorry, ich dachte ich hätte mich im letzten Post klar ausgedrückt. Keine Freigabe bedeutet von unserer Seite so viel wie "nein, das geht leider nicht."


----------



## Moritz.W (2. November 2015)

Hallo support, mein Sohn fährt ein big air tyro 24 aus 2012. Jetzt müssen mal die Lager gewechselt werden, nur finde ich leider nicht heraus welche Lager ich für den Rahmen brauche. Könnt ihr mir helfen?! Danke im Voraus. Gruss Moritz


----------



## bergamont (4. November 2015)

@Moritz.W 
Die Lagermaße im Big Air Tyro sind identisch mit denen des regulären (4-Bar) Big Air. Du kannst die Größen aus dieser Liste entnehmen.


----------



## murphy1984 (16. November 2015)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe ein Threesome 5.1 aus 2011 und jetzt haben sich die Lager in meiner Hinterradnabe (orig. Tattoo Nabe) verabschiedet und knacken wie hölle. 
Frage also:
Welche Lager sind verbaut und in welche Richtung muss die Achse ausgetrieben werden das ich an die Lager rankomme? 
Richtung Freilauf oder Bremsscheibenaufbnahme? Leider findet man zu Tattoo Nabe im Netz mehr tatowierte Arme als nützliche Hinweise zum Aufbau der Teile 

Danke


----------



## bergamont (16. November 2015)

@murphy1984 Hierzu haben wir leider keine wirkliche Anleitung. Die Achse wird samt dem äußeren Lager zur Seite der Bremsscheibenaufnahme ausgetrieben. Dann kann man das innere Lager entfernen. Die Lager im Freilauf müssen separat ausgetrieben werden. Generell ist das aber eine Arbeit die neben gutem Werkzeug auch etwas Erfahrung braucht, im Zweifel bitte zur Fachwerkstatt. Da kann man schnell mal was kaputt klopfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murphy1984 (16. November 2015)

super...danke für die schnelle antwort.
ist zwar die erste radnabe aber nicht das erste lager welches ich austreibe  
danke


----------



## murphy1984 (17. November 2015)

Servus  Support,

hab die Nabe jetzt zerlegt soweit möglich. 
Der Freilauf war mit einer "Mutter" (Inbus) in der Nabenmitte gekontert. Das kaputte Lager sitzt jetzt natürlich im Freilauf und da komme ich absolut nicht dran!! 
Muss da der ganze Freilauf erneuert werden und wenn ja wo krieg ich den her? Zu Tattoo findet man nicht mal eine Internetseite. Teilenummer oder ähnliches ist auf dem Freilauf nirgends zu finden...was nu??? Kulanz kann ich bei einem 2011 Bike ja nicht erwarten oder??

Grüße
murphy


----------



## bergamont (17. November 2015)

@murphy1984 Dieser Freilauf kann nicht weiter zerlegt werden. Ich frage mal die Kollegen, ob wir dafür noch Ersatz haben. Wenn ja, müsste das einer unserer Händler für dich bestellen.

EDIT: Einen solchen Freilauf haben wir noch, also bitte über einen unserer Händler bei uns im Service bestellen. Preis macht der Händler, da wir keine UVP für E-Teile vorgeben.


----------



## Moritz.W (5. Dezember 2015)

Servus,

Nochmal ne kurze frage zum big air tyro 24 aus 2012. Sind die Steuersatzmasse die gleichen wie bei den neuen Modellen? Also EC49?

Gruss
moritz


----------



## bergamont (5. Dezember 2015)

@Moritz.W Ja, die Maße sind identisch. Es passen EC49 oder alternativ ZS49 Schalen in Verbindung mit einer 11/8 Gabel.


----------



## Moritz.W (5. Dezember 2015)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamtidamti (5. Dezember 2015)

Hallo BGM support,

ich fahre ein Revox 9.3 Modelljahr 2013. Die Laufräder sind mir mit ca. 2kg etwas zu schwer und ich möchte mir neue kaufen. Da ich davon wenig Ahnung habe und sram für die Schnellspanner/Naben 9mmx108mm und 9mmx145 mm angibt, habe ich folgende Frage:

Kann ich eine Nabe mit Achsdurchmesser 9mm und Breite 100mm vorne bzw. Achsdurchmesser 9mm und Breite 135mm einbauen? Passt das oder welche Abmessungen müssen meine Naben in der Breite haben?

Vielen Dank für eure Antwort schon im Voraus.

Gruß Frank


----------



## bergamont (6. Dezember 2015)

@Hamtidamti 
Hallo Frank,

für ein Revox 9.3 werden Laufräder mit normalen Schnellspannnaben vorne wie hinten gebraucht, also keine Steckachsen oder dergleichen. Eine gängige Bezeichnung dafür ist QR9, da der Durchmesser der Achsstummel welche im Ausfallende des Rahmens bzw. der Gabel sitzen 9,8mm ist. Es gibt auch seltener das Maß QR10, dabei entfällt dieser Achsstummel und es kommt ein entsprechend dickerer Schnellspanner zum Einsatz. Was die Einbaubreite angeht sind es vorne 100mm und hinten 135mm.

Wenn noch Unsicherheit besteht, poste einfach mal welche Laufräder es gerne sein sollen, dann kann ich nochmal prüfen ob das passt. Alternativ beim Händler rein schauen.

Eine 145mm Einbaubreite ist mir nicht geläufig, evtl. ist die gesamte Breite gemeint, ebenso vorne. Aktuell sind es hinten häufig 142mm oder 148mm (= neuer Boost-Standard), und vorne 110mm bei Gabeln mit Steckachse. Beides würde an Deinem Bike aber sowieso nicht passen.


----------



## Hamtidamti (7. Dezember 2015)

Howdy,

zur Auswahl stehen folgende LRS:

Entweder dieser hier beim Händler: http://www.bikesnboards.de/bor-laufradsatz-1388am-cold-black-29er

Oder mein Favorit (weil leichter und günstiger), den ich bei poison selbst konfiguriert habe:


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Dezember 2015)

Die Novatec kommt doch eh mit allen Adaptern. Passt immer ausser bei Boost oder DH.


----------



## Hamtidamti (7. Dezember 2015)

Danke für deine Antwort cxfahrer. Stimmt auch wieder. Dann tausche ich noch die Nabe am VR gegen die Novatec Superlight und bestelle den Laufradsatz so. Das bringt mir knapp 550 g Gewichtsersparnis und sieht obendrein an meinem schwarz-grauen Revox sicher noch verdammt gut aus.


----------



## Dagon (9. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
ich schwanke derzeit zwischen dem Trailster 9.0 und dem Encore Team, sowie zwischen den Größen L und XL. Beim Blick auf die Geometriedaten und die spezifizierten Sattelstützen ist mir aufgefallen, dass  beim Encore die Länge der Stütze vermutlich nicht stimmt. Die 150er Reverb ist meines Wissens mind. 430mm lang. Angegeben sind jedoch 385mm, was in Verbindung mit einem 480er Sitzrohr für mich eventuell nicht reichen würde. Könnt Ihr das bitte mal prüfen?

Da die LEV Integra ja 12 cm Mindesteinstecktiefe hat, würde mir die beim Trailster 9.0 spezifizierte Stütze definitiv bei einem L Rahmen zu kurz sein; selbst wenn sie statt der bei euch gelisteten 385mm tatsächlich 392 mm lang wäre, wie es der Hersteller angibt. Die Erfahrung musste ich bereits bei einem Cannondale Trigger 650B machen. Natürlich kann man Stützen tauschen aber ich wüsste gerne vorher, was mich erwartet.
Ich bin zwar "nur" 1,85 aber habe eine Sitzhöhe (Mitte Tretlager bis Sitzfläche Sattel) von 81 cm und lange Arme.


----------



## bergamont (9. Dezember 2015)

@Dagon 

Die Rock Shox Reverb beim Encore Team ist bei 150mm Hub tatsächlich 430mm lang, die Angabe wurde korrigiert. Damit dürftest Du hier genung Luft haben.

Gleichfalls falsch war die Länge der LEV, hier sind ebenfalls die von dir angegebenen 392mm korrekt. Die Mindesteinstecktiefe von 12cm ist richtig.

Ich hoffe das hilft Dir bei der Wahl.


----------



## nukleon69 (9. Dezember 2015)

hallo liebes gergamont team,
ich habe mein bgm logo am steuerrohr verlohren, ja ich weiss auch nicht wie .
meine frage ist kann man sowas iwo nachbestellen und drankleben ? 
wenn ja wo ? 
mfg tobi


----------



## bergamont (9. Dezember 2015)

@nukleon69 
Dein Händler kann über unseren Service ein neues Logo bestellen.


----------



## nukleon69 (10. Dezember 2015)

okay danke für die antowrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagon (10. Dezember 2015)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Danke.


----------



## nukleon69 (3. Februar 2016)

hallo liebes bgm team ich nochmal ^^
wollte im sommer meine kurbel mit armen beim big air team 2011 tauschen aber ich finde überhaupt nichtswelche grösse verbaut ist.
könntet ihr mir da vtl abhilfe verschafen und mir mal sagen was genau verbaut ist ?
mfg


----------



## bergamont (4. Februar 2016)

@nukleon69 Meinst Du die Länge? Die ist innen am Kurbelarm eingestanzt, dürfte 170mm oder 175mm sein.


----------



## nukleon69 (4. Februar 2016)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort.
Also ich sag mal alles Länge breite und was unten für ne Kurbel rein muss mit welcher Größe


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (4. Februar 2016)

Denk mal das er auch die Innenlagerbreite braucht


----------



## nukleon69 (4. Februar 2016)

Genau  ich habe dazu leider nichts gefunden und bin noch Neuling.
Wollte mir die Raceface Atlas einbauen.


----------



## flachmaennchen (4. Februar 2016)

83mm Breite brauchst.


----------



## nukleon69 (4. Februar 2016)

Also wer das jetzt das richtige ?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (4. Februar 2016)

wenn dir die länge der Kurbelarme passt mit 175mm (gibt ja auch 170 u. 165mm) dann ist das dass richtige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nukleon69 (4. Februar 2016)

Ja da müsste ich nochmal genau gucken aber das Gehäusestandart bsa 83 mm ist schonmal das richtige ?


----------



## bergamont (4. Februar 2016)

Das ist korrekt.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (4. Februar 2016)

Das weis ich jetzt nicht so genau hab die ältere Version (2008er) und der 83mm dein Rahmen müsste auch 83mm BB Maß haben aber warte mal auf die antwort vom Support


----------



## nukleon69 (4. Februar 2016)

sehr gut   dann bedanke ich mich mal an allen für die Hilfe


----------



## Dennis75Eitel (5. Februar 2016)

Hallo Bergamont-Team, meine Tochter fährt aktuell das Team Junior 24 aus 2013.
Wie ich leider feststellen musste sind wir nun am Ende der Sattelstützenlänge angekommen.
Da das Rad ansonsten gut passt, würde ich für diese Saison gerne eine längere Stütze montieren --- Im nächsten Jahr wäre dann ein Neukauf geplant.
Gibt es von eurer Seite Bedenken bezüglich der längeren Sattelstütze?


----------



## Trailster-Alex (5. Februar 2016)

Hallo Bgm-Team,
kurze Frage: möchte bei meinem 2015er Trailster 8.0 an der HA eine 203mm Scheibe montieren. Da steht zwar, max. 180mm, aber warum? Mit passendem Adapter geht's doch, oder hab ich was übersehen?
Grüße, Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (5. Februar 2016)

@Dennis75Eitel 
So lange die Mindesteinstecktiefe der Stütze im Rahmen beachtet wird, gibt es da keine Bedenken. 

@Trailster-Alex 
Bei der Begrenzung des Scheibendurchmessers geht es um die Belastbarkeit des Hinterbaus und weniger darum, was mit Adaptern möglich wäre. Bei größeren Scheiben sitzt der Bremssattel weiter außen und damit ist der Hebel und damit wiederum die Kraft, welche auf die Bauteile des Rahmens wirken größer. Das kann langfrsitig dazu führen, dass der Rahmen oder Teile davon schaden nehmen.


----------



## Trailster-Alex (6. Februar 2016)

Ok. Das ist ein plausibles Argument.
Grüße, Alex


----------



## nukleon69 (11. Februar 2016)

nabend ^^ ich schon wieder 
was hat n das big air team 2011 für ne bremscheiben aufnahmen ? sind vorne und hiten 203mm oder unterschiedlich ? wenn ja wie
mfg tobi


----------



## flachmaennchen (11. Februar 2016)

Vorn kommt auf die Gabel an, hinten ist ne PM180 Aufnahme dran.


----------



## nukleon69 (11. Februar 2016)

habe noch die original totem dran


----------



## burn23 (12. Februar 2016)

Hallo Bergamont-Team und Mitleser,

ich interessiere mich für das Trailster 7.0 und das Revox LTD Alloy. Welche Radgröße könnt ihr mir bei einer Größe von 188cm und Schrittlänge 91cm empfehlen? Habe tendenziell eher lange Arme.

Danke.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2016)

Ich  fahr das Trailster in XL bei 200/100, passt sehr gut, aber ich denke für 10cm kleiner wäre es optimal. Bei 91sl hast du vermutlich eine Sitzhöhe von ca. 76cm, die Sitzrohrlänge ist 52cm - bleiben bei Sattel 4cm für die Stütze immer noch 20cm über. Da könntest du evtl auch noch eine 150er fahren (die serienmässige ist ja eher kurz). Doof am XL ist der steilere Lenkwinkel, der schmale Lenker und der viel zu lange Vorbau. Wenn du mehr Enduro fahren willst (schnell bergab), nimm das XL und bau es auf kurzen Vorbau, breiten Lenker und 160mm vorn um. Sonst nimm das L, ist für langsames Touren sicher handlicher. Revox kenn ich nicht (war das nicht ne Tonbandgeräte Marke aus dem Schwarzwald?).


----------



## burn23 (12. Februar 2016)

Ja auf XL bei beiden Modellen wird es wohl rauslaufen. Lenker und Vorbau hätte ich beim Trailster sowieso getauscht, damits abfahrtstauglicher wird. 
Andere Frage: Passt ein Vivid Air ins Trailster? Glaub eher nicht oder?

Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2016)

Warum nicht?
Aber wozu? 
Ist kein Hinterbau zum Bergabflubbern.


----------



## burn23 (12. Februar 2016)

Hmpf, hat sich eh erledigt, find kein Trailster von 2015 in XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2016)

Ach...?
Gidf...


----------



## burn23 (12. Februar 2016)

Leider nein, da wollt ich ihn kaufen. Der gute Herr dort meinte es gibt nur noch L. Aber macht nix, hab nen 6.0er Rahmen in XL ergattert 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2016)

Na dann, frohes Basteln.

PS als erstes die Hauptlagermuttern neu einkleben!


PPS: @bergamont: mal bei bikesportnews in Ausgabe 3/2016 im Test des Trailster den Link zu den aktuellen Modellen einpflegen lassen?


----------



## nukleon69 (11. März 2016)

Hallo, 
Ich hätte da nochmal ne frage ich wollte mir für mein bgm Team 2011 zee bremsen zulegen.
Worauf muss ich da achten wegen der bremsaufnahne und sowas kenn mich damit noch nicht ganz sogut aus ^^


----------



## economista (11. März 2016)

@bergamont support
Guten Tag, 
fahre seit genau 4 Jahren ein Thresome MGN und habe jetzt einen Bruch des Sattelrohrs direkt über der Verbindung mit dem Oberrohr bemerkt. Mein Händler hat bereits mit Bergamont Kontakt, ich erhalte voraussichtlich einen neuen Rahmen, da der Defekt noch innerhalb der Garantiezeit für Rahmen aufgetreten ist.
Fragen: 
1.Wer bezahlt in diesem Fall die Montagekosten? (Im Zweifelsfall sowieso ich :-((, aber wenn ja warum? Von einem MTB mit Neupreis von ca. 4.700 € sollte man ja Stabilität erwarten dürfen.)
2. Mit welcher Bearbeitungszeit seitens Bergamont muß ich rechnen.

Vielen Dank für die Beantwortung im Voraus.


----------



## bergamont (14. März 2016)

@economista 
Das ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich, hier die gewünschten Infos:
zu 1.: Unsere Garantiebedingungen sehen, unabhängig vom Wert des Rades, einen Ersatz der Montagekosten nur innerhalb der ersten zwei Jahre vor. In diesem Fall wird Bergamont also keine Arbeitswerte erstatten. Inwieweit dein Händler diese Kosten an dich weitergibt oder den Umbau z.B. im Rahmen von Kulanz vornimmt, müsstest Du bitte dort in Erfahrung bringen.
zu 2.: In der Regel liegt die Bearbeitungszeit seitens Bergamont bei rund einer Woche.


----------



## economista (9. April 2016)

@bergamont support
Habe zwischenzeitlich in vertretbarer Zeit einen neuen Rahmen erhalten. Nach nur zwei Touren knarzt der Hinterbau (Schwingenlager ?) permanent, wie die Federn eines alten Bettgestells. 
Von Qualität habe ich eine andere Vorstellung und bin extrem verärgert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Erneut ist ein Gang zum Fachhändler notwendig, der mich im Frühlingsgeschäft wieder mit "großer Freude" empfangen und meine Reparatur in die Warteliste einreihen wird. Abgesehen von den Unannehmlichkeiten, auf das große und aufrichtige(?) Bedauern des Bergamont Supports brauche ich bestimmt nicht lange zu warten, stellt sich die akute und künftige Kostenfrage. Kugellager die schon im Neuzustand knarzen werden schon jetzt nicht mehr ordentlich geschmiert und haben eine deutlich verringerte Lebensdauer. 
Bereits beim ersten Rahmen waren die Schwingenlager nach 1 1/2 Jahren defekt und stellten sich als "preiswerte" Massenware minderer Qualität heraus, das in einem Bike zum Neupreis von 4.700 €. Mit den dann eingesetzten Industrielagern eines deutschen Markenherstellers (Stückpreis für Einzelabnehmer ca. 15,00 €) gab es keinerlei Probleme mehr, bis zum Bruch des Rahmens. Aber die Reparaturkosten gingen natürlich zu meinen Lasten (außerhalb der Garantie)

Also Konkret: Wer zahlt die aktuelle Reparatur, wer zahlt die zu erwartenden Folgereparaturen.

Das nächste Bike wieder Bergamont? Never ever!!!

u.A.w.g.


----------



## bergamont (9. April 2016)

@economista Sind es denn definitiv die Lager bzw. sich diese nachweislich defekt? Bei einer Neumontage des Rahmens müssen wie bei einem Neurad nach dem Einfahren (je nach Gelände reicht da auch eine Tour) alle Schraubverbindungen geprüft und ggfls. nachgezogen werden. Hört sich auf den ersten "Blicke" eher nach einer losen Verbindung z.B. im Tretlagerbereich oder an einer Welle an. Vielleicht könntest Du bitte dies zunächst einmal verifizieren (lassen)?
Sollten Lager wirklich defekt sein, werden wir hierfür natürlich Ersatz liefern bzw. austauschen.


----------



## Ritzibi (12. April 2016)

Hallo,

ich hänge mich hier mal ran, hatte auch einen separaten Beitrag eröffnet.
Hab mir ein gebrauchtes Contrail 8.4 (MJ2014) gekauft - ich weiß keine Gewährleistung.
Der Rahmen wurde dem Vorbesitzer auf Kulanz getauscht (knarzen im Hinterbau wegen Riss im Rahmen) und ist seitdem keine 150km gelaufen.
Bei dem Bike sind einige Schrauben der Lagerung lose, bzw. nicht ganz fest.
soll heißen es knarzt im Gebälk.
Sattelstütze, Lenker, Kurbel / Innenlager und X12-Achse kann ich ausschließen.
Gibt´s irgendwo eine Übersicht, Zeichnung oder ähnliches wo alle Drehmomente für die Schrauben ersichtlich sind?

Wäre für eine schnelle Antwort dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (13. April 2016)

Servus!
Bevor ich einen neuen "Fred" eröffne, stelle ich die Frage(n) hier rein:

Das Trailster 9.0 EX hat laut Beschreibung folgende Teile verbaut
KURBELSATZ: SRAM X1, 32T, LÄNGE: 175MM FÜR M-XL
INNENLAGER: SRAM BB92, PRESSFIT


1. Frage: Handelt es sich bei der Kurbel um eine SRAM X1 "1400er - 1200er - 1000er"?

2. Wenn ich die Kurbel gegen eine X0-Kurbel austausche, was ist hinsichtlich der Innenlagerkompatibilität zu beachten. Hab ein kleines Verständnisproblem mit der Zuordnung des BB92 Standards. Die gefundenen Kurbeln sind kompatibel zu GXP oder zu BB30. Ist da jede X0-Kurbel (bspweise diese hier: http://www.hibike.de/sram-x01-kurbe...-verpackung-p013b3da970b3ed34b5266813fa04eeb4) montierbar?


----------



## burn23 (13. April 2016)

Nimm eine vom GXP-Stanard, die passt


----------



## <NoFear> (13. April 2016)

Danke für die Antwort @burn23 

Jetzt noch zur Frage welche X1 Kurbel aktuell am Trailster 9.0 EX (Modell *2015*) verbaut ist: SRAM X1 "1400er - 1200er - 1000er"?


----------



## cxfahrer (13. April 2016)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort @burn23
> 
> Jetzt noch zur Frage welche X1 Kurbel aktuell am Trailster 9.0 EX (Modell *2015*) verbaut ist: SRAM X1 "1400er - 1200er - 1000er"?


 
Sieht man hier deutlich: 1400er. Man kann den Stern wechseln bzw DM verbauen.


----------



## <NoFear> (13. April 2016)

@cxfahrer: dir auch vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Ist also ne 1400er! 
Woran erkennt man den Unterschied zu den anderen beiden Kurbeltypen?


----------



## <NoFear> (13. April 2016)

Ok... habs gefunden - anhand der Bilder erkennt man es deutlich, aber nochmals Danke!

-----
1400er




1200er




1000er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thorak (19. April 2016)

Hallo Bergamont Support-Team,
Ich habe ein 2012 Revox Team , ein Carbonrahmen, nun möchte ich das Innenlager BB92 Pressfit wechseln.
Die erste Seite des Lagers ließsich schon extrem schwer ausschlagen, aber die Zweite bewegt sich überhaupt nicht.
Werden die Lager eingeklebt? Was könnte ich noch tun? 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## bergamont (20. April 2016)

Hallo Thomas

Die Lagerschalen werden lediglich eingepresst und nicht eingeklebt, da es sich um Schalen aus Kunststoff handelt. Dass sie fest sitzen ist klar, denn sonst würden sie sich lösen bzw. knarzen. Beim Ausschlagen bitte darauf achten, dass sich die Teile nicht verkanten, sonst gehen die nur schwer raus.
Ordentlicher Durchschlag o.ä. mit großer Auflagefläche und ein rückschlagfreier Hammer (die Dinger mit Schrotfüllung) helfen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. April 2016)

@bergamont

hallo, hab leider nichts wirklich nützliches im netz gefunden deshalb meine frage,
ich brauche für mein 29er fastlane 6.4 von 2014 neue dämpferbuchsen, wo kann ich diese bestellen?
zum Händler zu gehen fällt leider aus da in der näheren Umgebung keiner ist und das bike außerdem
online gekauft wurde.


----------



## bergamont (29. April 2016)

@HeavyBiker 

Erster Stopp wäre der Laden wo das Bike her ist oder direkt mal beim Importeur anfragen, wer online E-Teile für X-Fusion im Sortiment hat:
*Lemon Shox*
Knauerstrasse 9
90443 Nürnberg 
tel: 0911 / 2745521
[email protected]

Reset Racing hat auch was im Programm.

Ansonsten fallen mir als Alternative noch die Huber Buchsen ein, die sind im Forum ja recht beliebt. Die Einbaumaße sind: 22x8mm an beiden Dämpferaugen.


----------



## HeavyBiker (29. April 2016)

@bergamont

Alles klaro, vielen dank werde es da versuchen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. April 2016)

HeavyBiker schrieb:


> @bergamont...  da in der näheren Umgebung keiner ist ...



Ich war mal beim Skaterscorner in Kirrlach - ist direkt an der A5-Ausfahrt Kronau. Sollte nicht so weit weg sein, von Dir. 

Gruss Dirk


----------



## burn23 (1. Mai 2016)

Den gibt's schon lange nimmer


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Mai 2016)

Dann war er Tipp schei$$e.


----------



## Sportherz111 (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
habe ein 2014er Bergamont Contrail 6.4 neu gekauft. Beim Einbau der Räder habe ich gemerkt dass das Vorderrad viel zu viel Spiel hat. Wie kann ich die Nabe kontern? Brauche ich dafür Spezialwerkzeug? Verbaut ist die BGM (Race) Pro FR, 6-Bolt Disc, mit 15mm Achse. Bin jetzt 50km Strasse gefahren, aber das Rad hat definitiv zu viel Spiel. Was kann ich tun?
Gruss


----------



## bergamont (18. Mai 2016)

@Sportherz111 Hier geht es weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailster-Alex (22. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen,
ich benötige ein neues Schaltauge für mein Trailster 8.0 Mod. 2015.
Wie lautet denn die genaue Bezeichnung? 
Schonmal vielen Dank und schönen Restsonntag


----------



## bergamont (22. Mai 2016)

@Trailster-Alex  Das wäre ein BGM-H035 - schönen Sonntag.


----------



## MaddinIBC (29. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

habe gerade beim Putzen leider eine sehr böse Überraschung  erlebt.
Rahmenriss in der nähe des Umwerfers. Es handelt sich hier um das Fastlane Team Modell 2014





Wie soll ich jetzt weiter vorgehen ?
Ist das ein klarer Garantiefall ? kauf war am 04.07.2014
Totalschaden ?

Grüße Martin


----------



## bergamont (30. Mai 2016)

Das ist sehr unschön. Bitte mit dem Rad und der Rechnung zum Händler. Dort wird man den Fall aufnehmen und nach Rücksprache mit meinen Kollegen aus dem Service entsprechend bearbeiten.


----------



## MaddinIBC (30. Mai 2016)

Muss es der Händler sein wo ich das Rad gekauft habe oder geht auch ein anderer bergamonthändler ?


----------



## bergamont (31. Mai 2016)

Grundsätzlich können alle Bergamont Händler eine Reklamation bearbeiten. Wir können und wollen dazu aber niemanden zwingen. Hier wäre also eine Nachfrage im Vorfeld angesagt. 
Hinzu kommt, dass die Ansprüche aus der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung nur gegenüber dem Verkäufer bestehen. Wir empfehlen daher immer dort zu reklamieren, wo das Rad auch ursprünglich gekauft würfe.


----------



## Bummibaer (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ich möchte/muss meinen Steuersatz und das Tretlager/Innenlager meines *Revox MGN* (2014) tauschen.
Nachdem ich bei einigen Onlineshops geschaut habe, bin ich um so mehr bzgl. der ganzen Standards und Nomenklaturen verwirrt.

Deshalb die „verwirrende“ Frage:
*

Welchen Typ/Art Steuersatz & Innenlager benötige ich.*

Vorab vielen Dank


----------



## Basti138 (22. Juni 2016)

Guck mal
Such dir das richtige Revox raus und prüfe nochmal - dürften aber alle gleich sein.
BB92 Presfit (24mm Lagerinnendurchmesser) Kurbelhersteller halt noch beachten.
Semi Integrated, ZS44/28.6/H8 | ZS56/40 (tapered)

Ich sagst dir gleich dazu: Beim Einpressen der Innenlagerschalen nur den äusseren Kunststoffrand berühren, niemals das Lager!

Ja, das mit den Standards ist nicht mehr ganz so einfach, wie das mal war


----------



## Bummibaer (22. Juni 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zarge (28. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
habe ein Revox MGN, Modell 2014. Seit neuestem sammelt sich nach Regen-/Matschfahrten Wasser im Rahmen. Um das Wasser aus dem Rahmen zu bekommen, muss ich das Rad mehrmals bei abgenommener Sattelstütze "auf den Kopf" stellen. Das Wasser gelangt an der Zugführung zum Umwerfer (im Bild gelb markiert) in den Rahmen. Die Gummitülle (Faltbalg) habe ich bereits gewechselt. Kann das sein, dass das Wasser neben dem Liner in den Rahmen gelangt? Kann man das irgendwie abdichten (z.B. mit Silikon)?


----------



## mikeonbike (1. Juli 2016)

hi ihr,

ich habe vorletzte woche für meine frau ein bergamont revox 9.2 im neuwertigen zustand gekauft. aktuell führe ich einen kompletten umbau durch. so ein rahmen darf aus meiner sicht eigentlich nicht mit schweren 0815 parts aufgebaut werden - aktuelles gewicht an der waage in grösse s 11,03 kg incl. pedale. nach dem umbau sollte es bei ca. 9,5 kg liegen. 

was mir aufgefallen ist - hat der rahmen tatsächlich kein head badge? falls doch, gibt es die möglichkeit, das head badge nachzukaufen? wo?

viele grüße
mike


----------



## Canyon-Freak (9. Juli 2016)

@bergamont : 

Könnt Ihr mir das Rahmengewicht des aktuellen Contrailrahmen in der Aluvariante sagen? 

Danke & Gruß


----------



## copperheader (9. Juli 2016)

Hallo Bergamont -Support,
ich könnte beim Händler ein Fastlane 7.0 (2015) bekommen. Ab 2016 gibt es ja nur noch die Carbonmodelle, wie sieht es mit der Ersatzteilversorgung für die Alu-Versionen in den nächsten Jahren aus? Was ist, wenn dann ein Austausch von Rahmenteilen/Schwinge o.ä. notwendig wird?

Danke+Gruß


----------



## <NoFear> (10. Juli 2016)

Servus!
Hab ne Frage nach Erfahrenswerten zum Trailster EX 9.0 (2015).
Beim Beschleunigen (Wiegetritt), v.a. bergauf "knarzt" das Bike relativ stark. Habe den Fehler noch nicht können ausmachen. Gibt's da Erfahrungswerte bzgl. Dämpferaufnahme, Gelenkpunkte des Rahmens, Hinterbaus? Irgend etwas das bereits bekannt ist, nach dem man direkt schauen kann?


----------



## burn23 (10. Juli 2016)

Ich tippe auf das Tretlager, hier ist ein Pressfit verbaut, die Knarzen öfter mal gerne. Ausbauen, gut fetten und wieder (neues) einbauen.

Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g.mikey (11. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bräuchte eure Hilfe, was den Tausch einer vorhandenen Shimano Kurbel FC-M622 gegen höherwertiges Material betrifft.
Mein Rad: Bergamont Roxtar LTD Carbon aus 2015
Als Info zum Lager :  Lt. Datenblatt :Shimano SM-BB71-41B BB92, Press-Fit
Mich verunsichert die Gehäusebreite bei den in Frage kommenden Kurbel der SLX/XT Serie....68/73
Darüberhinaus werden sie fast durch die Bank nicht mit Pressfit Innenlagern angeboten.
Könnte mir jemand konkret sagen, ob und mit welchem Material ich upgraden kann?
Herzlichen Dank!!
MFG Mike


----------



## bergamont (11. Juli 2016)

@zarge 
Kein Rahmen ist so dicht, dass er nicht irgendwann Wasser aufnimmt. Die von dir gekennzeichnete Kabeldurchführung ist auch nicht so abgedichtet, dass sie den Rahmen vor eindringendem Wasser schützt, diese Gummitülle sorgt lediglich dafür, dass Schlamm und Wasser nicht in die Außenhülle des Schaltzuges laufen.

Bitte prüfe, ob bei dir evtl. die Entwässerungsöffnung unten am Tretlager evtl. durch Schmutz verstopft ist. Dort fließt das Wasser normalerweise wieder ab.


@copperheader 
Wir haben hier entsprechend Ersatzmaterial am Lager, allerdings kann es im Einzelfall auch mal eine andere Farbe sein.

@<NoFear> 
Bevor Du mit dem Tretlager anfängst, gehe bitte einmal unser Trouble-Shooting durch, was Geräusche am Fahrrad angeht.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/troubleshooting-knarzen.519283/
Oft sind eher die einfachen Sachen verantwortlich. Hinterbau- oder Tretlager kommen zwar grundsätzlich in Frage sind aber als Ursache für Geräusche eher die Ausnahme.

@g.mikey 
Das BB71 bezieht sich nicht auf die Breite, sondern ist Teil der Produktbezeichnung (leider etwas verwirrend). Das Einbaumaß bzw. der Tretlagerstandard ist BB92, was einer Gehäusebreite von 91,5mm entspricht.

Ich würde versuchen eine Kurbel inkl. passendem Innenlager zu bekommen. Preislich dürfte das keinen großen Unterschied machen und du bist sicher, dass es passt.


----------



## copperheader (11. Juli 2016)

OK, danke.
Gruß
Copperheader


----------



## HugoDD (11. Juli 2016)

Mahlzeit. 
Bin erst neu hier und habe mal ne Frage bezüglich Rahmengrösse beim roxtar ltd 2015 bzw Revox aus 2014. 
welche Größe wäre 174 cm Körpergröße und 82cm Schritt angebracht?

Mfg


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (11. Juli 2016)

M denke ich


----------



## HugoDD (11. Juli 2016)

Lag ich doch richtig. 
Bin beide Probe gefahren in M und mir fiel auf das ich bei neuen Laufradgrößen keine sattelüberhöhung hinbekomme trotz negativvorbau. 
Überhöhung war so +- 0.


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Juli 2016)

@bergamont: Werde die Liste mal durcharbeiten. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## zarge (13. Juli 2016)

@bergamont:
Ok, vielen Dank. Werde mir das mit der Entwässerungsbohrung gleich ansehen. Ich vermute mal, dass sich die Bohrung unter der Zugführung unten am Tretlager befindet. Um dahin zu gelangen, muss ich also die Zugführung demontieren, oder?


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Juli 2016)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> @bergamont: Werde die Liste mal durcharbeiten. Danke für den Hinweis!


Am Trailster knarzt gern die Hinterradnabe in der Schwinge, wenn die Maxle nicht bombenfest angeknallt ist. Fetten der Endstùcke wùrde helfen, aber ist nicht sinnvoll - besser das Gewinde und den Kopf der Maxle fetten, dann bekommt man mehr Spannung drauf.

@bergamont: am Trailster läuft jede Menge Wasser bei Regen usw in die Kettenstreben, aber erst raus, wenn man das Rad auf den Kopf stellt. Darf ich da zwei Ablaufbohrungen setzen und wenn ja, wo?


----------



## bergamont (13. Juli 2016)

@cxfahrer Bitte keine Veränderungen am Rahmen vornehmen, da das zum Erlöschen der Garantier und schlimmstenfalls zu einer potentiellen Schwachstelle führt, die bei Bauteilversagen entsprechend ungesunde Folgen nach sich ziehen könnte. Ich gebe den Fall an unsere Entwicklung weiter und frage, ob es hierfür eine Lösung gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (13. Juli 2016)

Jop sowas würde ich auch nicht riskieren eher dann die löcher zukleben oder halt das Rad auf den kopf stellen nach der fahrt


----------



## Triu (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo Bergamont Team,
hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Ich hab wohl euren Prototyp des Straitline 8.4 gekauft. (August 2015 als Vorführmodell)
Als es daheim war, bemerkte ich, dass der Ausgleichsbehälter des Dämpfers am Oberrohr schleift.
(wie auch auf den Bildern vom Straitline 8.4 auf eurer Internetseite)
Glücklicherweise wurde der Rahmen von euch super schnell getauscht.
Habe gestern mal den Dämpfer ausgebaut und hab festgestellt, dass die Lager sich sehr schwer drehen
und die Buchse im Dämpfer bewegt sich keinen Millimeter mehr. (obwohl nicht viel gefahren seit letztem Jahr)
Wird bei so einem Rahmentausch der Hinterbau nicht mit getauscht?

Wie auch immer, ich würde gerne alle Lager tauschen und bräuchte bitte eine Zusammenstellung was verbaut ist.
Habe hier im Forum schon was gefunden, leider aber nur bis 2013 (oder sind die beim 2014er identisch?)
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/willkommen-im-bergamont-support-forum.512628/page-67#post-13349027

Da ich das Rad als Vorführmodell gekauft habe, habe ich auch kein Handbuch oder ähnliches dazu.
Habe nur die Rechnung, auf der auch keine Rahmennummer steht.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Handbuch von euch zu bekommen?
(und wenn das Rad mal verloren geht, wie kann ich nachweißen, dass diese Rahmennummer meine ist?)

vielen Dank und
schöne Grüße


----------



## flachmaennchen (14. Juli 2016)

Die Lager sind identisch. Wenn das Gleitlager fest ist, ist das eher ein Zeichen dafür, dass noch kein Verschleiß eingetreten ist. Das soll so straff gehen und die Buchse lässt sich im Neuzustand auch nicht von Hand rein oder raus bewegen. Bei den Kräften die im eingebauten Zustand wirken dreht sich das schon, sonst würdest du Abnutzungsspuren an einer anderen Stelle sehen.
Zusätzlich hast du an der Stelle des Gleitlagers bei dem Rahmen nur eine sehr geringe Drehbewegung, weshalb die Reibung da nicht stört und das Lager außerdem ewig hält.


----------



## bergamont (14. Juli 2016)

@Triu 

Lagerliste bis 2016 gibt es hier.

Was die Frage zur Rahmennummer angeht, gibt es meines Wissens keine Pflicht zur Angabe auf der Rechung. Sollte das Bike geklaut werden, reicht es die Rahmennummer zu kennen. Das ist hier nicht so wie bei Autos oder Motorrädern wo Fahrgestellnummern amtlich registriert sind.

Aktuelle Bedienungsanleitungen können hier heruntergeladen werden.


----------



## Triu (14. Juli 2016)

perfekt, dankeschön


----------



## zarge (14. Juli 2016)

bergamont schrieb:


> @zarge
> Kein Rahmen ist so dicht, dass er nicht irgendwann Wasser aufnimmt. Die von dir gekennzeichnete Kabeldurchführung ist auch nicht so abgedichtet, dass sie den Rahmen vor eindringendem Wasser schützt, diese Gummitülle sorgt lediglich dafür, dass Schlamm und Wasser nicht in die Außenhülle des Schaltzuges laufen.
> 
> Bitte prüfe, ob bei dir evtl. die Entwässerungsöffnung unten am Tretlager evtl. durch Schmutz verstopft ist. Dort fließt das Wasser normalerweise wieder ab.



Kann leider keine Entwässerungsöffnung finden oder was versteht Ihr unter Entwässerungsöffnung? Ist das der markierte Bereich? Dachte eigentlich, dass bei Carbon-Rahmen auf eine "Entwässerungsbohrung" verzichtet wird. Sollte diese denn bei einem Revox MGN vorhanden sein? Wenn ja, wo bitte?







mfg
zarge


----------



## Bummibaer (17. Juli 2016)

Bei meinem Revox-Rahmen ist dort ein "Loch" unterhalb der rechten Schraube der Zugführung. Bei dir nicht...


----------



## zarge (17. Juli 2016)

Bummibaer schrieb:


> Bei meinem Revox-Rahmen ist dort ein "Loch" unterhalb der rechten Schraube der Zugführung. Bei dir nicht...


Da ist kein Loch bei mir. Kannst du mal ein Foto von deinem Rahmen machen?


----------



## Bummibaer (17. Juli 2016)

[/url][/IMG] Ich habe zwei Revox-Rahmen (Team und MGN) beide Rahmen haben diese Öffnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (17. Juli 2016)

@zarge Die ersten Baureihen Revox Rahmen hatten wohl keine Entwässerungsbohrung, ich habe hier intern eine Anfrage laufen was wir machen können. Gebe Bescheid, sowie ich Rückinfo erhalten habe.


----------



## zarge (17. Juli 2016)

Ok. Bin mal gespannt, was dabei herauskommt. Das Problem ist einfach, dass durch das Wasser mein Steuersatz in die Hose geht.

@Bummibaer: Danke für das Photo.


----------



## bergamont (18. Juli 2016)

zarge schrieb:


> Ok. Bin mal gespannt, was dabei herauskommt. Das Problem ist einfach, dass durch das Wasser mein Steuersatz in die Hose geht.
> 
> @Bummibaer: Danke für das Photo.



Meinst Du wirklich den Steuersatz oder das Tretlager? Das Wasser wird doch nicht bis hoch ins Steuerrohr stehen?


----------



## zarge (18. Juli 2016)

bergamont schrieb:


> Meinst Du wirklich den Steuersatz oder das Tretlager? Das Wasser wird doch nicht bis hoch ins Steuerrohr stehen?


Das Wasser läuft dann in den Steuersatz, wenn ich das Rad zum "Entwässern" auf den Kopf stelle. Hab erst vor kurzem den Steuersatz wechseln müssen.


----------



## Gbhkom (20. Juli 2016)

Habe mir kürzlich das Revox 5.0 gekauft an sich ein tolles Bike.
Bis auf die Gabel,würde gerne eine andere verbauen.Nur weiß ich nicht welche passt.Weil mit dir Abmessungen,Daten fehlen .
Habe schon Bergamont angeschrieben,habe leider keine Antwort bekommen.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
Wäre euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## bergamont (20. Juli 2016)

@Gbhkom 

Hier die Eckdaten:
29er Gabel
1 1/8" Steuerrohr
100mm Federweg (80mm bei RH 42cm)
Schnellspannausfallende (QR5)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gbhkom (20. Juli 2016)

Danke,habe jetzt mal nach passenden Gabel geschaut.Bin leider nicht fündig geworden.Welche würden den passen so bis 400€ Luftfederung  bevorzugt.


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Juli 2016)

Das wäre doch was: https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...ll-p43761/black-100-mm-1-1-8-PM-QR9-o6943424/


----------



## Gbhkom (20. Juli 2016)

Das ist doch eine QR9?Ich denke es muss QR5 sein.


----------



## burn23 (20. Juli 2016)

Ich würde meine 29er-Reba günstig abgeben, hat alle Spezifikationen die du brauchst. Bei Interesse bitte PM

Gesendet von meinem LG-H955 mit Tapatalk


----------



## <NoFear> (20. Juli 2016)

Gbhkom schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine QR9?Ich denke es muss QR5 sein.


Ja sorry, hast Recht.


----------



## bergamont (21. Juli 2016)

QR9/QR5 ist im Prinzip das Gleiche - das eine Maß gibt den Außendurchmesser, das andere den Innendurchmesser an. Passt also.


----------



## Gbhkom (21. Juli 2016)

Also würde diese hier passen?!
https://www.bike-components.de/de/F...lution-Federgabel-Modell-2015-Auslauf-p50692/


----------



## bergamont (21. Juli 2016)

@Gbhkom Ja


----------



## Gbhkom (21. Juli 2016)

Danke...


----------



## mikeonbike (21. Juli 2016)

hallo, ich hatte schon mal nachgefragt. ich bin auf der suche nach dem head badge für das revox meiner frau... habt ihr ne ahnung, wo ich das her kriege?

viele grüße
mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (21. Juli 2016)

@mikeonbike Dein Händler möge bitte meine Kollegen im Service anrufen, da haben wir noch so was.


----------



## mikeonbike (21. Juli 2016)

hi, danke erst mal... bei mir gibt es keine händler - gibt es eine möglichkeit, den service direkt zu kontaktieren?


----------



## bergamont (22. Juli 2016)

Direkt geht leider nicht, das müsste über einen Händler passieren - tut mir leid.


----------



## Deleted 314514 (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo liebes Bergamont-Team,

ich habe ein *Baujahr 2012 Contrail 8.2*, welches ich sehr gerne fahre und bei dem gerade der Hinterbau vom Fachmann ge-serviced wurde (Dämpfer selbst sowie alle Kugellager und IGUS Gleitbuchsen JFM-1517-06 getauscht), so weit so gut.

Nun gibt es in den beiden *Lagern direkt an der Hinterachse (die mit den Gleitlagern)* noch ein geringes, aber *deutlich merkliches Spiel* - und zwar nicht seitlich, sondern radial zur Schraubbolzen-Richtung.
Bei Tests ist aufgefallen, dass die *metallische Distanz-Hülse* (siehe meine Skizze in blau), wenn man sie im Schwingen-Rahmenteil "B" nur mit dem Schraubbolzen und Drehmoment 10 Nm montiert, nicht festgeklemmt sitzt, sondern eben dieses Spiel aufweist. Kann dies die Ursache des Problem sein ? (*evtl. etwas zu kurz geworden durch Abnutzung oder Stirnflächen der Strebe eingeschliffen?? Info: Diese Hülsen wurden bislang nicht mitgetauscht*).

Muss bei korrekten Teilen und Verbau die Hülse durch die axialen Schraubenkräfte zwischen den beiden "Ästen" des Y-förmigen Rahmenteils verspannt sein („Klemmung“) oder nicht ? Macht meines Erachtens Sinn, da sie sich nur dann in den beiden Gleitlagerhülsen dreht - oder ?)


wie heisst diese "Distanzhülse" bei Euch im BGM-Jargon genau (gibt es eine *Teilenummer *? )

 )?

wo kann ich diese als Ersatzteil beziehen, irgendwo online ? Oder nur über einen Händler ?

Könnt ihr mir die *Nennmasse* dieser Hülse (vor allem Breite) nennen ?


----------



## flachmaennchen (27. Juli 2016)

Bist du sicher, dass die Hülse zum Rahmen hin Spiel hat und nicht der Dämpfer auf der Hülse?
Wie du richtig erkannt hast, sollte die Hülse im Rahmen geklemmt sein. Wenn du dort aber keine Klemmung erreichst, sollte die Hülse auf dem Bolzen eigentlich in alle Richtungen ordentlich schlackern.


----------



## bergamont (27. Juli 2016)

@SHa Diese Hülse gibt es bei uns nur als Teile eines Lagersatzes, welche Du über einen unserer Händler beziehen kannst. Wenn der Rahmen aber beim Fachmann gemacht worden ist, würde ich als allerestes dort vorsprechen und das Spiel reklamieren. Entweder liegt hier ein Montagefehler vor oder es muss vielleicht wirklich die Hülse getauscht werden, weil sie evtl. zu sehr eingelaufen ist.


----------



## Deleted 314514 (29. Juli 2016)

Danke für die Antworten. Da - wie geschrieben - die Hülse nicht getauscht wurde, liegt hier eher kein Montagefehler vor.
Ein kompletter Lagersatz bringt mir nichts, dass es die Teile nicht einzeln gibt ist schlecht .


----------



## flachmaennchen (29. Juli 2016)

-war quatsch-


----------



## bergamont (30. Juli 2016)

SHa schrieb:


> ich habe ein *Baujahr 2012 Contrail 8.2*, welches ich sehr gerne fahre und bei dem gerade der Hinterbau vom Fachmann ge-serviced wurde (Dämpfer selbst sowie alle Kugellager und IGUS Gleitbuchsen JFM-1517-06 getauscht), so weit so gut.





SHa schrieb:


> Da - wie geschrieben - die Hülse nicht getauscht wurde, liegt hier eher kein Montagefehler vor.



Wenn die Gleitlager getauscht wurden, wurde die Hülse mit Sicherheit demontiert und wieder montiert - warum also, soll da jetzt ein Montagefehler ausgeschlossen sein? Nochmal: wenn der Fachmann, wer immer das auch ist, einen Hinterbau wartet und danach Spiel auftritt welches vorher nicht vorhanden war, dann führt doch der erste Weg dorthin. Warum gleich auf gut Glück Teile tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 314514 (30. Juli 2016)

Die Teile wurden nicht auf gut Glück getauscht sondern vor allem, weil die Lager alle stark verschlissen waren (festsassen). Aber ich sehe Euren Punkt - der Fehler war wohl, die Teile einzeln zu beschaffen und nicht gleich den kompletten Satz. Danke jedenfalls


----------



## ChristianR1985 (3. August 2016)

@bergamont
Guten Tag Ihnen.
Unzwar besitze ich ein Bergamont Contrail C 8.0 Modelljahr 2015.
Leider habe ich folgendes Problem. Leider ist bei diesem Fahrrad nach 2700 Kilometern das Gewinde der Umlenkrolle gebrochen.







 












Überprüft habe ich alle Achsen des Hinterbaus des Systems mindestens 4 mal mit 7Nm, diese Achse musste nie nachgezogen werden. Eine fachliche Inspektion eines Händlers vor ca 800 Kilometern lies auch nicht auf Mängel deuten. Seit etwa 60 Kilometern ist mir aber aufgefallen das die Kette etwas wankt, was von der Umlenkrolle wohl kam bis diese brach.
Nun zu meiner Frage: Kann ich diese Umlenkrolle bei Bergamont direkt bestellen? Zu einem Händler würde ich ungerne wieder mit einem E-MTB gehen, leider machen unsere Händler mehr kaputt als alles andere und es würde wohl viel Zeit nehmen bis sich das Bergamont wieder funktiontüchtig durch die Wälder treibt. Wenn möglich auch mit einer stabieleren Umlenkrolle die nicht so extrem tiefe Bohrungen auf beiden Seiten hat. Ich hoffe meine Rolle war einfach nur ein Montagsunikat  Ansonsten ein echt geiles Rad, schön das es Bergamont gibt 

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Mit freundlich Grüßen C.R.


----------



## bergamont (3. August 2016)

@ChristianR1985 
Wir können Ersatzteile, Räder oder Zubehör leider nicht direkt verkaufen/versenden. Ich muss dich in diesem Falle bitten dich an einen unserer Händler zu wenden damit das Bauteil entsprechend über unsere Service-Abteilung bestellt werden kann. Wenn Du lieber selbst schrauben möchtest, sollte das dann doch trotzdem möglich sein? Bitte das Altteil und ggfls. den Kaufbeleg mitbringen, damit meine Kollegen die Möglichkeit haben das zu prüfen.


----------



## ChristianR1985 (3. August 2016)

bergamont schrieb:


> @ChristianR1985
> Wir können Ersatzteile, Räder oder Zubehör leider nicht direkt verkaufen/versenden. Ich muss dich in diesem Falle bitten dich an einen unserer Händler zu wenden damit das Bauteil entsprechend über unsere Service-Abteilung bestellt werden kann. Wenn Du lieber selbst schrauben möchtest, sollte das dann doch trotzdem möglich sein? Bitte das Altteil und ggfls. den Kaufbeleg mitbringen, damit meine Kollegen die Möglichkeit haben das zu prüfen.



Vielen Dank für die Antwort, werde ich versuchen. Wünsche Ihnen noch einen schönen Tag.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen C.R.


----------



## Triu (4. August 2016)

Hallo liebes Bergamont Team,
wird bei einem Rahmentausch der Hinterbau mit getauscht?
(wurde bei meiner letzten Frage leider nicht beantwortet, ich hatte ja den Prototyp/Vorführ-Rahmen)

Wollte die Lager tauschen, da fast alle nicht mehr rund gingen.
(beim drehen rasteten sie alle paar Millimeter merklich ein, oder drehten sich schwer)
Habe sie nun getauscht, für die unteren Streben war dies auch super einfach.
(dank Heißluftföhn und Gefrierschrank).
Allerdings nicht bei der Umlenkung. Die Lager gingen schon schwerer raus und die Neuen nicht wirklich leicht rein.
Ärgerlich ist, dass auch die neuen Lager in der Umlenkung, die gleiche "Rastfunktion" haben.
(hab SKF-Industrielager verwendet, sind nicht die günstigsten, 8 Stück allein in der Umlenkung)

Kann es sein, dass die Umlenkung auch ein Prototyp war und die Bohrungen für den Lagersitz nicht ganz so genau gearbeitet wurden?
Tolleranzen sind ja ok, aber dass nagelneue Lager schon nicht mehr rund laufen, sollte nicht sein.

schöne Grüße


----------



## bergamont (4. August 2016)

Was bei einer Reklamation genau getauscht wird, ist immer abhängig vom Einzelfall. Was hier konkret der Fall war, vermag ich leider nicht zu sagen. Im Regelfall tauschen wir Rahmen komplett.

Was die Hinterbaulager angeht, so müssen diese eigentlich nur dann getauscht werden, wenn wirklich Spiel im Gelenk vohanden ist oder sich die Lager, auf den wenigen Grad wo sie sich im Betrieb drehen, tatsächlich fest sind. Dazu hatte ich hier widerholt was geschrieben, evtl. mal Suchfunktion bemühen - gilt für alle Räder mit Industrielagern im Hinterbau, nicht nur für unsere. Lager bei demontiertem Hinterbau zu prüfen ist wenig sinnvoll und führt dazu, dass man unnötig oft die Lager wechselt.
Hinterbau prüfen immer ohne Dämpfer, dann muss er sich im Bereich des normalen Arbeitsweges (Hub des Dämpfers) durchgehend sanft und leicht bewegen lassen. Außerdem müssen alle Gelenke frei von Spiel sein. Nur wenn einer dieser Punkte nicht mehr gegeben ist, macht der Lagertausch wirklich Sinn - vorher ist es, mit Verlaub, rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Wenn tatsächlich eine Passung zu eng sein sollte, bliebe nur den Rahmen erneut zu reklamieren, damit das von einer Werkstatt oder durch uns geprüft werden kann. Toleranzen können sich manchmal auch ungünstig ergänzen: eine Charge Lager mit Toleranz an der Obergrenze kombiniert mit Lagersitzen die in ihrer Toleranz an der Untergrenze sind. Das führt dazu, dass zwar beide Teile für sich in den vorgegebenen Toleranzbereichen liegen, aber beim Zusammenfügen enger sitzen als gewünscht, gleiches geht auch umgekehrt.
Sollte im montierten Zustand der Hinterbau ohne zu haken und leichtgängig arbeiten, würde ich es so fahren. Ansonsten, wie gesagt, nochmal reklamieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triu (5. August 2016)

schönen guten Morgen,
danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Den ganzen Rahmen will ich gar nicht getauscht haben,
es geht wirklich nur um die Umlenkung.
Möchte nur wissen ob es wirklich sein kann, dass komplett neue Lager nach dem einpressen unrund laufen können,
bzw. beim einpressen schon Metall Späne entstehen darf (war der Fall).
Mir fehlt hier einfach der Vergleich, aber ein Schlosser im Bekanntenkreis meinte, dass die normal komplett rund laufen sollten, ohne hakeln.

Möchte halt nicht ne neue Umlenkung bekommen (oder bezahlen) und dann ist die genau so.

Kann ich die Umlenkung separat einschicken und prüfen lassen?
(würde das dann aber auf den Winter verschieben, brauch das Rad ja jetzt).

Ansonsten bin ich super zufrieden und würde es definitiv wieder kaufen. 
schöne Grüße


----------



## bergamont (5. August 2016)

Lager sollten nach dem Einpressen rund laufen und Metallspäne oder Grate beim Einpressen dürften nicht entstehen. Wenn das der Fall war, warum wurden dann weitere Lager eingesetzt, anstatt direkt zu reklamieren? Fällt so was auf, immer sofort melden und nicht erst weiter machen. Das Problem bei dieser Art Eigenleistung ist, dass wir kaum noch nachvollziehen können, was die Ursache ist - falsche Teile, Montagefehler, nicht fachgerechter Umgang, etc. Daher raten wir immer so was in der Fachwerkstatt machen zu lassen, dort ist man gegen so was abgesichert.

Reklamationen bzw. Einschicken geht nicht direkt, sondern läuft immer über einen Händler. Bitte auch keine Einzelteile, wir brauchen immer das komplette Rad bzw. Rahmen. Wenn es eine Reklamation gibt, dann auch bitte immer direkt und zeitnah reklamieren, wenn das verzögert wird und z.B. Folgeschäden entstünden, können wir nichts mehr machen.


----------



## Triu (5. August 2016)

Ok,
werde bei nem Händler vorbeischaun.

schönes Wochenende

Edit: Fachhändler meinte dass es passt, Kugellager laufen zwar nicht rund, aber das macht nichts.
Werde es beim nächsten mal machen lassen und schaun ob es besser wird.


----------



## radirad (12. August 2016)

Bitte Löschen


----------



## Heinzelnorth (13. August 2016)

*Bergamont* *Big* *Air* *Tyro* *24*" von 2015

Eine Frage zu dem Rad:
Ausgestattet ist es ja mit 24 Zöllern. Kann man es auch später mit 26 Zöllern "aufrüsten"?

Danke & Grüße
Peter


----------



## radirad (15. August 2016)

Hallo Liebes Bergamont Team,

Ich habe da ein großes Problem. Mein schönes Bergamont Fastlane MGN der neuen Baureihe hat leider einen defekt an der Aufnahme für den Umwerfer. Dort ist ein Riss vorhanden.

Das Rad hab ich neu im am 12/2013 gekauft. Im Jahre 2014 wurde schonmal der Hauptrahmen aufgrund von einem Riss am Steuerrohr/Oberrohr getauscht.

Dieser ausgetauschte Rahmen, hat jetzt leider einen Riss an der Aufnahme für den Umwerfer bekommen. Der defekt fiel mir auf, als er vorne angefangen hat schlecht zu schalten. Doch leider bin ich nicht sofort auf diesen Defekt aufmerksam geworden.

Der Händler, der die Garantieabwicklung vollzogen hat, existiert leider nicht mehr (Bezüglich der Daten der Garantieabwicklung).

Was kann man jetzt da machen?

Ist ein Tausch bei einem anderen Örtlichen Händler auf Garantie / Gewährleistung bzw. Kulanz möglich?

Danke



Anbei die Bilder unten (Fahrrad steht auf den Bildern auf dem Kopf):


----------



## bergamont (15. August 2016)

@Heinzelnorth 
Eine Umrüstung auf 26" ist leider nicht möglich.

@radirad 
Einen Garantieantrag kann grundsätzlich jeder Bergamont-Händler stellen. Er braucht dafür das Rad und den Kaufbeleg. So lange wir uns im Garantiezeitraum befinden, ist es unerheblich ob ein Rad/Rahmen/Bauteil bereits getauscht wurde oder nicht.


----------



## radirad (15. August 2016)

Besteht nicht nach einem erneuten Tausch des Rahmens, ein erneuter Garantienspruch auf den neuen Rahmen? Da Ja seit dem Kauf des ganzen Rades ja schon knappe Drei Jahre her ist.


----------



## bergamont (18. August 2016)

@radirad 
Die Garantie beginnt immer mit dem ursrprünglichen Kaufdatum und endet nach der entsprechend eingeräumten Frist. Der Garantiezeitraum verlängert sich im Falle eines Austausches nicht - mir wäre da spontan auch kein Produkte bzw. keine Firma bekannt, wo das anders gehandhabt wird. Auch lebenslange Garantie bezieht sich in den allermeisten Fällen auf die Produktlebenserwartung und nicht auf die tatsächliche Lebensdauer des/der Besitzer/in.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. August 2016)

bergamont schrieb:


> .. Auch lebenslange Garantie bezieht sich in den allermeisten Fällen auf die Produktlebenserwartung und nicht auf die tatsächliche Lebensdauer des/der Besitzer/in.


 
Klingt logisch - wenn der Käufer stirbt, bevor der Rahmen bricht, hat er ja nix davon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (19. August 2016)

So kann man das natürlich auch sehen


----------



## Basti138 (19. August 2016)

Das hat ikea auch erkannt


----------



## g.mikey (24. August 2016)

Servus zusammen,

ich greif hier nochmal das Problem mit dem Spiel der Hinterbauschwinge auf..
Steinigt mich nicht, gelesen hab ich  etliche Beiträge zum Thema entfetten und Loctite, aber ich steig nicht durch..
Es war eine ganze Zeit Ruhe bei mir, aber gestern hat es das ganze Verbindungsstück linksseitig zur Hälfte  herausgetrieben
Mir ist auch die Funktion nicht schlüssig, bzw. wie das ganze Prinzip halten soll?? 2x Imbus, davon 1xeinmal gekontert und das muss es doch gewesen sein,oder?Oder hab ich beim letzten Ausritt ein Teil verloren??
Wo genau kommt Loctite drauf?
Besten Dank für eure Antworten!!!
Mike


----------



## cxfahrer (24. August 2016)

Loctite kommt auf die Gewinde beider Schrauben.

Edit: welches Bike meinst du? Bei meinem Trailster sind die Aludeckel auf beiden Seiten gleich.


----------



## ChristianR1985 (26. August 2016)

bergamont schrieb:


> @ChristianR1985
> Wir können Ersatzteile, Räder oder Zubehör leider nicht direkt verkaufen/versenden. Ich muss dich in diesem Falle bitten dich an einen unserer Händler zu wenden damit das Bauteil entsprechend über unsere Service-Abteilung bestellt werden kann. Wenn Du lieber selbst schrauben möchtest, sollte das dann doch trotzdem möglich sein? Bitte das Altteil und ggfls. den Kaufbeleg mitbringen, damit meine Kollegen die Möglichkeit haben das zu prüfen.



Hat übrigens super funktioniert, nach 4 Tagen hatte ich eine stabielere Umlenkrolle, ein  neues Achsensystem und die Lager für den Hinterbau. Vielen dank euch


----------



## Powerzwerg00112 (31. August 2016)

Hallo Bergamont Team , 
Ich fahre ein Trailster ex9.0 und habe ein knarz Geräusch beim treten ( nicht im Freilauf und nicht bei Last ) .
Habe schon alles sauber gemacht und geschmiert.Diverse Händler habe ich auch schon aufgesucht die das Geräusch beseitigen sollten aber nicht gefunden haben . 
Vielleicht habt ihr einen Tipp für mich. Ist nämlich sehr nervig 
Vielen Dank schon mal 
Freu mich auf eure Antwort


----------



## cxfahrer (31. August 2016)

Beim Trailster knarzt gern die Nabe gegen die Schwinge, wenn die Maxle nicht stramm angeknallt ist. Bei meinem jedenfalls.
Ansonsten:
- Pedale-Kurbel
- Kettenblatt (wenn nicht Directmount)
- Tretlager im Rahmen
- div. Hinterbaulager
- Freilauf - Ritzel
- Sattelstütze
uswusf


----------



## <NoFear> (31. August 2016)

Powerzwerg00112 schrieb:


> Hallo Bergamont Team ,
> Ich fahre ein Trailster ex9.0 und habe ein knarz Geräusch beim treten ( nicht im Freilauf und nicht bei Last ) .
> Habe schon alles sauber gemacht und geschmiert.Diverse Händler habe ich auch schon aufgesucht die das Geräusch beseitigen sollten aber nicht gefunden haben .
> Vielleicht habt ihr einen Tipp für mich. Ist nämlich sehr nervig
> ...




Das KNARZEN scheint sich jetzt verstärkt zu häufen! Ich habs auch noch nicht wegbekommen. Mal ist es stärker wahrnehmbar, mal etwas schwächer... Fahre mit einem etwas "unwohlen Gefühl" umher- könnte ja auch ein angehender Rahmenbruch (=worst case) sein !?!


----------



## bergamont (1. September 2016)

@<NoFear> In Bezug auf Knarzen ist der Rahmenbruch als Ursache fast ausgeschlossen, genauso sind die Kugellager im Hinterbau nur sehr selten dafür verantwortlich. Viel wahrscheinlicher sind Schraubverbindungen, Passungen, Zuggegenhalter, Sattelklemmungen, lose Kettenblattschrauben, etc. 
Also all das, was im Rahmen der normalen Wartungs- und Pflegearbeiten sowieso geprüft, gereinigt, ggfls geschmiert wird.

Ursachenforschung nach dem Ausschlussprinzip, wir haben hier im Forum auch eine Anleitung zum Troubleshooting, die man eigentlich universell für alle Räder verwenden kann. Dort sind die häufigsten Ursachen für Geräusche bei Fahrrädern beschrieben.

Wenn Du einen Rahmenbruch ausschließen möchtest, muss das Rad zuerst gereinigt werden. Dann alle Rohre und Schweißnähte prüfen, ob irgendwo Risse zu sehen sind. Im Zweifel zum Fachhändler, der das Bike dann Untersucht und ggfls. Rücksprache mit uns hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Powerzwerg00112 (1. September 2016)

bergamont schrieb:


> @<NoFear> In Bezug auf Knarzen ist der Rahmenbruch als Ursache fast ausgeschlossen, genauso sind die Kugellager im Hinterbau nur sehr selten dafür verantwortlich. Viel wahrscheinlicher sind Schraubverbindungen, Passungen, Zuggegenhalter, Sattelklemmungen, lose Kettenblattschrauben, etc.
> Also all das, was im Rahmen der normalen Wartungs- und Pflegearbeiten sowieso geprüft, gereinigt, ggfls geschmiert wird.
> 
> Ursachenforschung nach dem Ausschlussprinzip, wir haben hier im Forum auch eine Anleitung zum Troubleshooting, die man eigentlich universell für alle Räder verwenden kann. Dort sind die häufigsten Ursachen für Geräusche bei Fahrrädern beschrieben.
> ...


----------



## Powerzwerg00112 (1. September 2016)

Danke für die Antwort , habe auch schon einen neuen Ramen bekommen dann war das knarzen ca 6 Wochen weg jetzt ist es wieder da . Habe auch schon eine neue steckachse hinten eingebaut und es ist auch nicht viel besser . Was aber komisch ist das wenn Mann im Regen fährt das knarzen wesentlich besser wird aber durch schmieren mit wd40 oder balisol nicht .schrauben sind alle fest und alles wurde gereinigt und gefettet.


----------



## bergamont (2. September 2016)

@Powerzwerg00112 Kriechöle wie Ballistol oder WD40 zum Schmieren von z.B. Lagern zu verwenden hilft leider nicht, im Gegenteil, ein Kriechöl wäscht Fettpackungen aus und so hat man auf Dauer mehr Probleme als vorher. Diese Öle sind eher was zum Lösen von festen Verbindungen oder auch bei Verunreinigungen, etc. Es gibt verschiedene Produkte die sich hier besser eignen. Ein zähes, hochwertiges Wälzlagerfett für Kugellager und Passungen/Gewinde aus Metall. Spezielle Montagepaste für alle Passungen in Verbindung mit Carbon, wie z.B. Sattelstützen, Lenker/Vorbau, etc.


----------



## spoky89 (6. September 2016)

hallo leute,
ich werde mir ein straitline team (mit dorado) kaufen.
hat jemand eine lösung für einen mudguard?
(über dem rad, nicht am lenkkopf)


----------



## Kapatieme (16. September 2016)

Da ich über E- Mail keine Antwort erhalten habe eine Frage an das Bergamont Team: Habe ein Contrail 10.0  2017 bestellt . Dazu eine Frage:
Weil unterschiedliche Angaben im Onlinekatalog u. zwar:  ist die Übersetzung bei einmal 11 hinten 11-42 oder 11-46 ? zweiteres wäre mir lieber , weil vorne 30 Zähne!


----------



## bergamont (17. September 2016)

@Kapatieme 
Die Antwort findest Du im dafür von Dir eröffneten Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (21. September 2016)

@bergamont: mal ein Feedback zur Zugverlegung unter dem Unterrohr.
Ich habe nach gut 1 Jahr an meinem Trailster nun vom Schaltzug eine tiefe Kerbe im Alu des Tretlagergehäuses und im Knick des Unterrohrs . Der Zug wird durch die Kabelbinder und Plasteklemmen nicht richtig fixiert, und da die (hässlichen) Plasteklemmen keinen Abstandshalter zum Unterrohr haben, liegt der Zug direkt am Rahmen an und schubbert den Dreck hin und her.
Neulich hatte ich außerdem einen unschönen Kontakt mit genau diesem Unterrohr-Buckel an einem Felsen (Trail in Sölden, also nix extremes), der mir dort fast Bremsleitung und Schaltzug zerstört hätte. Gab auch eine fette Kerbe.

Vielleicht sollte die Entwicklungsabteilung für das nächste Mal die Zugverlegung oder wenigstens die Art und Qualität der Befestigung überdenken.


----------



## bergamont (21. September 2016)

@cxfahrer 
Danke für das Feedback. Wir haben unsere Kabelführung für die 2017er Modelle grundlegend überarbeitet, um einerseits die Wartungsfreundlichkeit zu erhöhen, aber auch die Zugverlegung optimiert und die bei innenverlegten Kabeln häufig auftretende Geräuschentwicklung eingedämmt.
Die Rahmenöffnungen sind größer und werden mit einem eingeschraubten Kunststoffkeil mit 0-3 Zugdurchführungen verschlossen. Dieser klemmt gleichzeitig Züge und Leitungen, damit sie sich nicht unkontrolliert bewegen können. Diese Änderung betrifft nahezu alle unsere Rahmen, vom einfach Alu-Modell bis hin zu den High-End Bikes mit Carbonrahmen. Am neuen Trailster mit Carbonrahmen (MGN und 10.0) gibt es beispielsweise auch zusätzliche Schutzeinrichtungen am Unterrohr oder den Kettenstreben, um den Rahmen im harten Gelände zu schonen.

Letztlich wird es aber so lange es Züge und Leitungen am Rad gibt auch irgendwo mal scheuern können. Daher sind einerseits regelmäßige Kontrollen aller Bauteile angesagt und andererseits bei sichtbaren Scheuerstellen frühstmöglich Gegenmaßnahmen wie Schutzfolie oder das Fixieren/Umleiten von Kabeln angesagt.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. September 2016)

Na, dann wird ja alles besser  !





Aber mal abgesehen von der hässlichen Kurbel , wenn ich damit wieder einen Stein treffen sollte, sind die Züge garantiert abgeschert. Also so richtig ist das auch nix....scheurt dann zwar nicht mehr, aber da sind die immer noch voll in der Schusslinie (wenn ich den Bereich so an meinem Rahmen anschaue, was da an Macken ist).

Ich hab bei meinem ein dickes Gummistück unter die Klemme am Unterrohr-Knick , damit haben die Züge dort jetzt Abstand, behalten ihre Schlaufe und sollten damit nicht mehr scheuern.

Sollte ich mal wieder ein Trailster kaufen, wünsche ich mir auch einen besseren Laufradsatz (und mehr Hub an der Stütze, und ein präziser ausgeriebenes Sitzrohr - nicht 31,8).
Ich mag ja die JumpingFlea (bzw. Charger) Naben (im Gegensatz zu Formula), aber die Helix-Felgen (bzw. Charger) sind zu schmal und schwer.
Bei den Preisen, die Liste für das Trailster aufgerufen werden, sollte das drin sein. Warum gibt es nur so schlecht verarbeiteten Kram bei Hayes? So gute Gabeln und Dämpfer, aber die Verarbeitung der LRS ist seit zehn Jahren und länger unterirdisch (Einspeichung!).

PS: hab grad am Helix-LRS das Problem, dass mir die Nippel anfangen zu reißen. Das war ja früher bei den Charger LRS (die jetzt an den 2017ern verbaut werden) ein bekanntes Problem...keine Ahnung, wie Hayes das anstellt, sowas passiert sonst bei keinem Hersteller. Dabei sind die Felgen ja sogar geöst! Oder liegts etwa daran ...

Aber genug gemeckert, entscheidend sind Rahmen, Gabel und Dämpfer - und die sind einfach geil und auch nach einem Jahr macht es noch super Spaß auf Hometrails und im Park.


----------



## <NoFear> (21. September 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @bergamont: mal ein Feedback zur Zugverlegung unter dem Unterrohr.
> Ich habe nach gut 1 Jahr an meinem Trailster nun vom Schaltzug eine tiefe Kerbe im Alu des Tretlagergehäuses und im Knick des Unterrohrs . Der Zug wird durch die Kabelbinder und Plasteklemmen nicht richtig fixiert, und da die (hässlichen) Plasteklemmen keinen Abstandshalter zum Unterrohr haben, liegt der Zug direkt am Rahmen an und schubbert den Dreck hin und her.
> Neulich hatte ich außerdem einen unschönen Kontakt mit genau diesem Unterrohr-Buckel an einem Felsen (Trail in Sölden, also nix extremes), der mir dort fast Bremsleitung und Schaltzug zerstört hätte. Gab auch eine fette Kerbe.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte die Entwicklungsabteilung für das nächste Mal die Zugverlegung oder wenigstens die Art und Qualität der Befestigung überdenken.



Mach mal ein Bild , falls du dazu kommst. Würde ich mir gerne anschauen. 

Danke!


----------



## cxfahrer (22. September 2016)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Mach mal ein Bild , falls du dazu kommst. Würde ich mir gerne anschauen.
> 
> Danke!


Ne kein Bild, hab die Riefen schon wieder mit Farbe zu gekleckert. Stell dir einfach so 1mm tief in Form des Schaltzugs vor, an Tretlager und Befestigung am Knick. Gottseidank ist der Lack dort sehr dick aufgetragen.


----------



## pool78 (25. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Ich interessiere mich auf eine bergamont straitline
ich bin 176 cm hoch
welche ramen pass mir besser ???

S oder M

Lg


----------



## oper123 (26. September 2016)

Hallo,
ich muß beim Big Air Tyro (2012) meines Sohnes den Steuersatz wechseln. Könnt ihr mir hierzu bitte die technischen Daten des Original- Steuersatzes angeben. Das würde meine Suche nach einem passenden Steuersatz erleichtern....


----------



## bergamont (27. September 2016)

@pool78 Ich würde da eher zum M tendieren.

@oper123 Dort wurde nach meinen Aufzeichnungen noch ein 1.5" Steuersatz mit extrenen Lagerschalen verbaut. Nach S.H.I.S. ist das dann (EC49/38,1|EC49/40) - ein Jahr später waren die Gabeln dann Tapered - also oben 1 1/8". Vielleicht sicherheitshalber noch mal checken, dass bei Deinem Sohn der Gabelschaft durchgehend 1.5" hat.


----------



## nordmann016 (30. September 2016)

Hallo Bergamont Support, 
ich hatte vor mindestens 4 Monaten ein Schaden am Carbonrocker, Encore 9.0. Gemeldet. Habe zuerst persönlich Bergamont angeschrieben und wurde mit dem Kommentar:" solche Schäden sind uns nicht bekannt ", abgespeist. Dazu wurde ich aufgefordert mich an meinen Händler zu wenden. Hab ich dann auch gemacht. Er sendete Fotos und Mails an Bergamont. Selbst nach mehrmaligem anfragen, mit immer neuen Begründungen, von seitens Bergamont, für die Versäumnisse, ist es nicht möglich, mir diesen Carbonrocker zuzusenden. 

Meine Frage, was läuft da falsch? 

Wenn das noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, hat mich das Bike, mit Pedalen, knapp 3800€ gekostet und ich bin es bis zum Schaden 1 Monat gefahren. Ich wünsche mir Service. Das ist mein drittes Bmbike aber wenn das so weiter geht mein letztes...


----------



## basilisk1 (1. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Bergamont Support,

da mein Contrail MGN Bj 2015 innerhalb von einer Feierabendrunde angefangen hat ständig unerträglich laut zu knacksen, hab ich nach dem Ursprung gesucht. Mir ist dabei Aufgefallen, dass beim rechten hinteren Gelenk minimales Spiel (in Richtung zum und weg vom Laufrad) vorhanden ist. 

Nachdem ich den Hinterbau zerlegt habe, konnte ich ohne große Kraft einfach mit den Fingern die Buchse und die Schalen entfernen. Sollte das so leicht möglich sein? Was sollte sich drehen lassen und was nicht? Innere Buchse in den Schalen oder nur der Bolzen in der Buchse? Bolzen in innerer Buchse lässt sich bei meinem Contrail auf beiden Seiten des Hinterbaus leicht bewegen. Buchse in den Schalen sehr sehr schwer. Irgendwie kommt mir das komisch vor, weil ich dachte aufgrund von http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/welche-gleitlager-contrail-ltd-2011-hinterachse.636483/, dass die Schale Teil des Lagers ist.

Beim Putzen sind mir auch noch Abplatzungen? (siehe Foto) aufgefallen. Was ist davon zu halten? Wird wohl der Grund dafür sein, dass sich die Lagerschalen derart leicht entfernen haben lassen. Es dürfte sich die Schale auch ein wenig im Rahmen bewegt haben, denn man erkennt auch leichte Abtragungen an der Fläche außen (am Foto nur unscharf zu sehen) wodurch sich das Spiel wahrscheinlich ergibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basilisk1 (1. Oktober 2016)

Hab noch etwas Zeit gefunden. Wenn ich es jetzt richtig verstehe ist es nun so: Die Hülse wird durch den Bolzen/Schrauben festgeklemmt. Schalen/Hülse mit Kragen sollten im Rahmen fest sein. Hülse und Schale sollte sich zueinander bewegen. Blöd wenn das so schwergängig ist, dass sich die Bewegung andere Möglichkeiten sucht. Dreck war da definitiv nie drinnen, weil da schlicht kein Platz ist. Anzugsmoment vom Bolzen hab ich mehrfach mit Drehmomentschlüssel die eine Saison die damit gefahren wurde kontrolliert. Mir erscheint das mittlerweile als ziemlicher Pfusch, denn ich kann kaum die ausgebauten Lager auf der Hülse drehen. Am besten dreht sich das Lager an der Hülsenseite, die minimalen (schwarz ist etwas heller) Verschleiß aufzeigt.


----------



## bergamont (2. Oktober 2016)

@nordmann016 Bitte einmal die Rahmennummer, sowie Deinen und den Kontakt des Händler über den die Reklamation gelaufen ist zu mir. Ich werde dann am Dienstag bei meinen Kollegen den Status erfragen.

@basilisk1 Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mir nicht sicher bin Dir ganz genau folgen zu können, aber das hört sich für mich evtl. nach Problemen mit der Passung in der Kettenstrebe an. Die Gleitlager sollten fest im Rahmen sitzen und der Bolzen sich im Lager drehen. Im ausgebauten Zustand wird man den Bolzen normalerweise nicht oder nur sehr schwer drehen können - dieser Teil ist aufgrund der engen Toleranzen normal. Die Gleitlager dürfen sich aber keinesfalls im Rahmen drehen oder bewegen.
Bitte mit dem Bike einmal beim Händler vorstellig werden und das Problem reklamieren. So haben wir die Möglichkeit uns das anzusehen und eine entsprechende Lösung herbeizuführen.


----------



## basilisk1 (2. Oktober 2016)

Sorry, ich bin nicht ganz vom Fach und somit sind die Bezeichnung eventuell etwas ungewöhnlich gewählt.

Warum ein Problem mit der Passung in der Kettenstrebe sein sollte verstehe ich nicht. Der Bolzen (von mir oben als Hülse bezeichnet) auf der rechten Seite fällt zwar in die Aufnahme hinein aber ich kann keine Toleranz in axialer Richtung feststellen--selbst wenn die Schraube (von mir oben als Bolzen bezeichnet) gar nicht angezogen ist. Auf der linken Seite muss ich ein wenig nachhelfen um den Bolzen in die Aufnahme zu bekommen.

Problem sehe ich bei der Passung an der Sitzstrebe. Wobei der Verursacher des Übels der Bolzen ist: Ich habe zwar nur einen Messschieber zur Hand aber ich messe den Außendurchmesser des Bolzens zwischen 15,10 und 15,15 mm was zu viel ist. Übrigens sind die Lager von den Abmessungen her bei mir JFM-1517-055 und keine JFM-1517-06 wie in eurer Liste http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1959022. Irgendwas ist da faul. Ich hab die Teile bis gestern nie angerührt also ist entweder eure Liste nicht korrekt oder es sind irgendwie die "falschen" Lager da hereingekommen.

Für jene die auch keine Lagerexperten sind: Zu den Toleranzen des Bolzen (auch als Welle bezeichnet) habe ich z.B. die Igus Aluwellen http://www.igus.at/wpck/2335/drylin_r_awmp gefunden. Igus gibt dabei h8 als Toleranz an. Hier http://de.misumi-ec.com/pdf/fa/2014/P1_2287-2288_F80_DE.pdf gibt es eine Übersicht in welcher steht, dass das Maß bei h8 nur unterschritten werden darf.


----------



## bergamont (3. Oktober 2016)

@basilisk1 
In jedem Falle bitte einmal beim Händler vorstellig werden, damit wir den Sachverhalt genau prüfen und entsprechend Abhilfe schaffen können.


----------



## basilisk1 (3. Oktober 2016)

Klar habe ich den Händler schon informiert. Warte noch auf Antwort ...

Heute hab ich mit Mikrometerschraube den Durchmesser der Welle messen können. Laut dieser genaueren Messung liegt dieser zwischen 15,12 und 15,13 mm.

Unabhängig von der Antwort vom Händler bitte ich höflichst mir trotzdem Auskunft zu geben wie es sein sollte. Nachdem offensichtlich irgendwas nicht passt, gilt für mich umso mehr: Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser! Schnellere/einfachere Problemlösung könnte sich ggf. auch noch ergeben und die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich ein zweites Mal wegen dem gleichen Problem lästig werde, würde sich auch drastisch reduzieren.


----------



## Azonic-76 (4. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit dem Hinterrad aus dem BigAir9.8, der Freilauf ist defekt (Tatoo-Nabe). Nun war ich schon bei einem Händler in
der Nähe und die haben sich die ganze Sache mal angeschaut (über 1 Woche gewartet). Heute kam dann der Anruf ich kann mein Hinterrad abholen, sie können es nicht reparieren da es sich um eine Eigenmarke von Bergamont handelt und sie auf den Support keinen Zugriff haben.
Was soll ich jetzt tun? Habe keinen Händler direkt in der Nähe, kann ich das Laufrad direkt zu Bergamont schicken oder den Freilauf einzeln bestellen und zu mir senden? (Wenn ich das Laufrad einschicken muss, was und wie?)
Bitte um schnelle Hilfe, wollte meine Radsaison für dieses Jahr noch nicht beenden....

Gruß, Azonic


----------



## bergamont (4. Oktober 2016)

@basilisk1 Ich kann versuchen hierzu die Maße in Erfahrung zu bringen, allerdings liegen mir in meiner Dokumentation nicht mehr Informationen als die DIN-Lagergrößen vor. Der Rest reicht in den Bereich der Konstruktion und von dort werden verständlicherweise nicht ohne weiteres Daten herausgegeben. Daher also ohne Gewähr, dass ich die gewünschten Infos wirklich liefern kann.

@Azonic-76 War das denn ein Bergamont-Händler? Dann sollte der Kontakt zu meinen Kollegen kein Problem sein. Schick mir sonst mal deine Koordinaten per PM und ich schaue wen wir in Deiner Gegend haben. Wir können das leider nicht direkt, sondern nur über einen Händler abwickeln.


----------



## nordmann016 (7. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Bergamont Support, also meine Rahmennummer ist: BGM5A15/01415
Mein Händler heißt: 
RADSCHLAG
Reich&Prellwitz
Gewerbepark HAU 32
78713 Schramberg 

Also mein Händler meinte, ich sollte mehr Details zur Situation weitergeben. 

Als der Carbonrocker den Riss bekommen hat wurde reklamiert. Zuerst von mir, danach von meinem Händler. Das war Ende Mai. Daraufhin kam die Antwort von BGM, dass es den Rocker nur unlackiert, also in schwarz gibt. Das war und ist mir sehr recht gewesen. Ich stimmte zu, mit dem Zusatz, das schwarz mein ausdrücklicher Wunsch ist. Nach zwei Monaten fragte mein Händler nochmal nach. Der Auftrag ging verloren. Nach einem weiteren Monat, kam die Aussage dass die Rocker nicht im System gelistet sind. Das machte anscheinend Probleme für die weitere Bearbeitung. Nachdem mein Händler nochmal anrief, teilte man ihm mit, dass es die Rocker so nicht oder nicht mehr gibt. Aus diesem Grund wurde aus einem Neurad ein Rocker ausgebaut und meinem Händler geschickt (lackiert). Das war eine tolle Geste, des BGM Mitarbeiters. Der BGM Mitarbeiter versprach,  sich um einen schwarzen Rocker zu kümmern und nachzusenden. So wie geordert. Zur Überbrückung soll der Lackierte sein. So weit ich weiß, liegt dieser lackierte Rocker seid 2 Wochen bei meinem Händler. Wir haben ihn nicht verbaut weil er nicht behalten wird und somit auch nicht beschädigt werden soll. 

Ich hoffe, dass auf diesem Weg, mein Anliegen umgesetzt werden kann. 

Heiko Krause 
72250 Freudenstadt


----------



## bergamont (10. Oktober 2016)

@nordmann016 Danke für die Infos, ich bespreche das mit meinen Kollegen aus dem Service.
Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, ist die Begründung das als Ersatz geschickte Teil nicht zu verbauen. Ob dieses nun durch die Verwendung Gebrauchsspuren bekommt oder nicht, ist doch für Dich egal. Der Kollege hat es ja nur deshalb raus geschickt, damit dein Rad wieder einsatzbereit wird.

EDIT: Nach Rücksprache mit meinen Service-Kollegen.
Grund dafür, dass das Originalteil momentan nicht lieferbar ist liegt bei uns. - dafür bitten wir um Entschuldigung. Das Austauschteil wurde zur Überbrückung der Wartezeit geschickt. Das brauchen wir nicht unbedingt zurück, von daher bitte einbauen lassen um das Bike wieder betriebsbereit zu machen. Das Teil in der korrekten Farbe liefern wir nach, sobald dies möglich ist. Tut uns leid, dass es damit so lange dauert und dass das mit dem Austauschteil wohl nicht deutlich genug kommuniziert wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis75Eitel (10. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Bergamont-Team,
Ich habe mir heute ein Deer Hunter 6.0 bestellt.
Wollte wissen ob ich an der Alustarrgabel eine 203mm Bremsscheibe fahren darf?
Mfg Dennis


----------



## nordmann016 (10. Oktober 2016)

Okay, danke fürs prüfen. Ich warte dann halt mal weiter... 

Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn man es zeitlich, etwas eingrenzen könnte. 

Trotzdem schon mal danke...


----------



## bergamont (11. Oktober 2016)

@nordmann016 Einen Zeitrahmen zu nennen wäre in diesem Fall reine Mutmaßung, daher können wir dazu leider nichts sagen. Für uns ist diese Situation ebenfalls extrem unbefriedigend, wir können aber zusichern, dass Du auf jeden Fall noch das korrekte Ersatzteil bekommen wirst. Bitte verwende in der Zwischenzeit das zugesandte, wenn auch farblich abweichende Teil damit Du nicht länger auf das Bike verzichten musst.

@Dennis75Eitel Für diese Gabel sind max. 180mm Scheiben zugelassen.


----------



## basilisk1 (11. Oktober 2016)

bergamont schrieb:


> @basilisk1 Ich kann versuchen hierzu die Maße in Erfahrung zu bringen, allerdings liegen mir in meiner Dokumentation nicht mehr Informationen als die DIN-Lagergrößen vor. Der Rest reicht in den Bereich der Konstruktion und von dort werden verständlicherweise nicht ohne weiteres Daten herausgegeben. Daher also ohne Gewähr, dass ich die gewünschten Infos wirklich liefern kann.



Ich möchte mich mal wieder kurz in Erinnerung rufen.

Ggf. kann auch das Forum behilflich sein, weil die Maße kann man recht einfach abnehmen und sollten bei allen Modellen mit dem IGUS JFM-1517-06 Lager gleich sein (Fastlane, Contrail, Trailstar, ...) @bergamont das ist natürlich kein Wink bzgl. eurer Geheimhaltungsstrategie.


----------



## bikefreak1997 (12. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
Ich werde mir ein revox Team aufbauen und würde gerne wissen ob ich eine andere Kurbel brauche oder ob die XX 2x10 mit q-Faktor 156 passt?
Danke

Lg
Johannes


----------



## AndreZ. (18. Oktober 2016)

XX 2x10 156Q passt !!!

So war es beim Revox MGN Bj. 2012, 2013 usw ebenfalls verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikefreak1997 (18. Oktober 2016)

AndreZ. schrieb:


> XX 2x10 156Q passt !!!
> 
> So war es beim Revox MGN Bj. 2012, 2013 usw ebenfalls verbaut.


Perfekt danke!


----------



## RockAddict (3. November 2016)

bergamont schrieb:


> @TheRealRose In meinem Archiv habe ich auf die Schnelle nur ein Rockaddict gefunden, hier die Daten daraus:
> Modelljahr: 2005
> Farbe: Blau / Schwarz
> Rahmen: B.A.T. 7005 T6 Alloy Light Tubing, 4-Link System
> ...


Ich würde mal gerne wissen wo ich für das Rockaddict neue, und vor allem Originale Schaltaugen herbekomme?
Die die ich von Schaltaugen.com habe passen nur nach dem ich sie mit der Feile angepasst habe, aber das kann doch keine dauerlösung sein.


----------



## bergamont (3. November 2016)

@RockAddict 
Das Schaltauge für ein Rockaddict ist ein BGM-H010 sein, Bestellnummer lautet #245916 und kann problemlos über einen unserer Händler bezogen werden.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. November 2016)

@bergamont:

ich hatte zufällig mal die Größe meines 2015 XL Trailster nachgemessen - die Werte sind ja komplett anders als in der Tabelle Online (für 2015, 2016 wie auch für dies Jahr). Wäre evtl ganz sinnvoll, das mal zu aktualisieren. Grad das neue aus Carbon dürfte ja ebenfalls andere Werte haben.

Beispiel:
- Gabeleinbauhöhe 533 - ist aber 563 bzw 553 je nach Gabel (Mattoc, Pike)
- Stack 632 kann damit dann ja auch nicht stimmen
- Reach 475 stimmt zumindest bei meinem dann auch nicht, habe gut 450


----------



## Dennis75Eitel (9. November 2016)

Hallo Bergamont-Team,
Ich müsste wissen welche Reifenbreite für das Deerhunter 6.0 freigegeben ist. Ich würde gerne Jumbo Jim in 4.8 oder Kenda Juggernaut in 4.5 versuchen.
Mfg Dennis


----------



## bergamont (11. November 2016)

@cxfahrer 
Gabeleinbauhöhe prüfen wir. Was Reach angeht, wird häufig falsch gemessen. Es muss ein Lot über der Mitte des Steuerrohrs und zur Tretlagerachse gefällt werden. Dieser Abstand ist das angegebene Maß. Misst man bspw. von Mitte Steuersatzkappe sind locker 2-3cm weniger drin.

@Dennis75Eitel 
Wir können leider keine verbindliche Angaben zur maximalen Reifenfreiheit machen, da die tatsächlichen Abmessungen von Reifen je nach Hersteller, Luftruck, Felgenbreite stark voneinander abweichen. Sollen andere als die Originalreifen mit 100er Breite montiert werden muss geprüft werden, ob zu den Seiten und nach vorne hin ausreichend Abstand zum Rahmen bleibt. Ich hatte hier auch mal einen Thread eröffnet, wo jeder seine Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Reifenkombis posten kann: Der ultimative Bergamont Reifenfreiheits-Thread


----------



## cxfahrer (11. November 2016)

bergamont schrieb:


> @cxfahrer
> Gabeleinbauhöhe prüfen wir. Was Reach angeht, wird häufig falsch gemessen. Es muss ein Lot über der Mitte des Steuerrohrs und zur Tretlagerachse gefällt werden. Dieser Abstand ist das angegebene Maß. Misst man bspw. von Mitte Steuersatzkappe sind locker 2-3cm weniger drin.


Ich habs garantiert richtig gemessen, mehrmals.


----------



## Azonic-76 (12. November 2016)

Hallo, ich habe vor kurzem schon mal wegen meinem Problem hier gepostet. Und zwar wegen meinem Freilauf im BigAir9.8. Nachdem ich bei verschiedenen Händlern war, einige davon haben mich mit der Aussage abgeschmettert...wir haben keinen Zugriff auf Bergamont-Support.... Dann direkt bei der Bergamont-Hompage-Händler (3 Stück) angeschrieben...2 davon waren überhaupt keine Händler mehr.
Der einzige den ich dann erreicht habe hat bei Bergamont direkt angerufen und dort wurde ihm gesagt das der Freilauf für meine Tatoo-Nabe nicht mehr erhältlich ist. 
Und die Antwort jetzt nach "2 Monaten" diverse Email und Telefonate. Was bitte soll ich jetzt machen? Soll ich mein sehr gutes Laufrad jetzt 
wegwerfen nur wegen dem defekten Freilauf, oder für 600€ mir einen neuen LRS kaufen? Ich bin entnervt, ich war nämlich jetzt schon einige Jahre sehr zufrieden mit meinem Rad und nun das.
Hoffe ich bekomme von Ihnen eine zufriedenstellende Antwort.

Gruß, M.B.


----------



## bergamont (14. November 2016)

@cxfahrer 
Ich habe das weitergegeben und um Rückmeldung gebeten. Mal schauen was die Entwicklung sagt.

@Azonic-76 
Unabhängig der langen Bearbeitungszeit, für die ich mich im Namen aller Beteiligten entschuldige, brauchst Du sicher nicht für 600 EUR einen neuen Laufradsatz kaufen. Selbst wenn es den Freilauf in diesem Fall nicht mehr einzeln gibt, gibt es sicherlich für einen guten Kurs eine gleichwertige Nabe die man dann umspeichen kann. Wurde Dir hier evtl. eine Alternative angeboten?

Wir freuen uns auch immer über einen Hinweis, wenn bei uns auf der Seite etwas nicht stimmt. Sende uns gerne die Daten der beiden Händler, bei denen Du kein Erfolg hast. Dann können wir das checken. Vielen Dank.


----------



## lars1549 (15. November 2016)

Hallo Support-Team,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Schaltauge für mein Bergamont Lava (2002) und möchte gerne wissen welches ich verwenden kann?
Desweiteren plane ich den Austausch der von Werk verbauten RST Capa TL Federgabel, gibt es hierzu ein Datenblatt der Gabel und ist es bei diesem Rahmen machbar auf 100mm Federweg zu gehen?
Gruß Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (15. November 2016)

Hallo Lars,

ein Datenblatt der Gabel liegt uns leider nicht vor, der Austausch gegen eine Gabel mit 100mm ist nicht möglich. Das wären knapp 4cm mehr als original verbaut wurden und käme weder von der Geometrie noch vom Einsatzbereich hin.

Schaltauge musste ich Anfragen, da mir keine Unterlagen mehr dazu vorliegen. Wenn Du Fotos der Vorder- und Rückseite machen kannst, kann ich Dir das evtl. auf die Schnelle anhand der Bilder identifizieren.


----------



## lars1549 (15. November 2016)

Danke für die Info, hab mir sowas schon gedacht.
Auf die schnelle hab ich das Schaltauge von vorne abgelichtet, vllt. reicht es ja. Werd heute abend mal ausbauen und kann denn morgen mit weiteren Bildern dienen.
Gruß Lars


----------



## bergamont (15. November 2016)

Hi Lars, die Rückseite ist wichtig. Von vorne gibt es drei mögliche Typen welche in Frage kommen.


----------



## lars1549 (16. November 2016)

Hallo Begamont Support,
ich habs geahnt und das Schaltauge ausgebaut.
Gruß Lars


----------



## bergamont (16. November 2016)

Hi Lars, das ist ein BGM-H011 und ist auch noch problemlos erhältlich.


----------



## lars1549 (16. November 2016)

Vielen Dank, habs bestelllt.
Gruß Lars


----------



## le duy nhut (16. November 2016)

Hallo Support Team,

stimmt es das bei den E-MTBs (Fullies) das Kettenblatt hinter/oberhalb des Motors Geräusche von sich gibt? So sehr sogar das es den Motor übertönt?


----------



## bergamont (18. November 2016)

@le duy nhut 
Der Motor selbst gibt bei E-Antrieben eher geringe Geräusche von sich. Was im Fahrbetrieb am meisten hörbar ist, sind die Zahnräder im Getriebe wenn die Zähne schnell aufeinander treffen. Dies wird häufig mittels Schrägverzahnung gedämpft, aber wo große Kräfte übertragen werden müssen, kommt eine gerade Verzahnung zum Einsatz (das Heulen vieler Sportwagen kommt von den geradverzahnten Getrieben).
Kette und Kettenblatt rotieren normalerweise nicht schnell genug um nennenswert zur Geräuschentwicklung beizutragen - guter Pflegezustand vorausgesetzt. Hier kommte es zu keiner erhöhten Geräuschentwicklung im Vergleich zu Bikes ohne Motor, da die Trittfrequenz mehr oder weniger die gleiche ist.
Ich bin mir bei Deiner Frage nicht so ganz sicher, welcher Teil des Antriebes gemeint ist. Wenn es um die Umlenkrolle geht, dürfte diese keine lauten Geräusche entwickeln. Daher bitte checken, ob die Lager on Ordnung sind und die Geräusche wirklich von dort kommen.


----------



## bergamont (18. November 2016)

@cxfahrer Bzgl. Geos vom Trailster. Die Angabe bei den Alu-Modellen beziehen sich auf Gabeln mit 140mm Federweg, wie beim Trailster 6.0 - zugegeben ist etwas ungenau für die anderen beiden Modelle.
Was deine Messung vom Reach angeht, vergleiche mal bitte die parallele Oberrohrlänge mit unseren Angaben. Diese lässt sich deutlich leichter messen. Sollte diese abweichen, können wir uns den Rahmen gerne anschauen und prüfen ob da ein Fehler vorliegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. November 2016)

bergamont schrieb:


> @cxfahrer Bzgl. Geos vom Trailster. Die Angabe bei den Alu-Modellen beziehen sich auf Gabeln mit 140mm Federweg, wie beim Trailster 6.0 - zugegeben ist etwas ungenau für die anderen beiden Modelle.
> Was deine Messung vom Reach angeht, vergleiche mal bitte die parallele Oberrohrlänge mit unseren Angaben. Diese lässt sich deutlich leichter messen. Sollte diese abweichen, können wir uns den Rahmen gerne anschauen und prüfen ob da ein Fehler vorliegt.


 
Nein, das ist schon ganz klar ein XL Rahmen. Das wäre mir schon vorher aufgefallen  ...



Der Fehler liegt dann darin, dass die 140er Sektor bzw DTSwiss gemessen wurde - das sind bestimmt 3-4cm weniger Gabeleinbaulänge als bei meiner Mattoc und damit ~2cm weniger Reach. Bei mir kommt noch der Trailking 2.4 vorn dazu.

Wäre sicher nicht verkehrt, das mit den aktuellen Gabeln neu zu messen und entsprechend in den Tabellen zu korrigieren.


----------



## Tenny (31. Dezember 2016)

Moin Supporter,
Ich fahre ein Threesome7.3 und würde es gern noch etwas Enduro lastiger gestalten. Meine Idee ist, vorn eine Pike, Lyrik oder Yari mit 150mm einzubauen und einen RS Monarch Plus Depon Air Dämpfer am Heck. Zudem würde ich gern auf 1x11 tausch. Was ist eure Meinung dazu? Ist es eine gute Kombie? Oder Absolut nicht zu empfehlen?
Gruß und guten Rutsch
Tenny


----------



## Gbhkom (31. Dezember 2016)

Resümee zum Revox 5.0>
Fahre das Bike jetzt seit 6.Monaten und die Kiste fährt sich einfach nur genial.
Es klappert nichts oder ähnliches und das nach 3000 gefahren km,eine super Qualität hat das 5.0 !Fühle mich sehr wohl,die Geometrie des Rahmens ist 1A.
Habe jetzt nur noch auf die Rock Shox 30 Gold RL umgerüstet,was sich merklich gelohnt hat in allen Belangen.So ist es für mich jetzt Perfekt.
Wollte das nur mal loswerden.
Grosses Lob an Bergamont für das geniale Bike..


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (1. Januar 2017)

Ein frohes neues Jahr & eine Frage: Die Jahresabschlußtour am 30.12. war zugleich der Abschied vom Rahmen meines Contrail 2010, der oberhalb des Schwingenlagers komplett durchgebrochen ist. Nun: Was tun? Gibt es ein crash replacement und / oder andere Möglichkeiten, an einen neuen Rahmen zu kommen? Achtung: Es ist das alte Contrail mit 26er!


----------



## Thiel (1. Januar 2017)

Wende dich bitte an einen Bergamont Händler.


----------



## bergamont (2. Januar 2017)

@Gbhkom 
Danke für das Lob, gebe ich gerne weiter.

@Rosinantenfahrt 
Erstmal gut, dass Du offenbar heile geblieben bist. Bezüglich Rahmentausch bitte beim Händler vorsprechen, er kann eine Kulanzanfrage bei meinen Kollegen im Service machen. Wenn wir von diesem oder einem vergleichbaren Rahmen noch was auf Lager haben, können sie Dir dann vielleicht auch etwas entgegen kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRob555 (11. Januar 2017)

Servus zusammen,
ich fahre zur Zeit das Trailster EX 7.0 aus 2015 und würde gerne auf SRAM 1x11 umbauen. Verbaut sind noch die Standard Sunringle Helix Laufräder mit den zugehöirgen Naben von Sunringle jumpin FLAE.

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es für die Naben nen XD-Freilaufkörper gibt? Hab hier leider nix passendes gefunden...


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2017)

Den kannst du bei jedem Händler über Merida-Centurion bestellen, SunRingle ist eine Marke von Hayes und der Importeur ist MCG. Alternativ im Bikemarkt oder ebay schauen, die Jumping Flea ist sehr verbreitet.
Eventuell passt auch noch die von der Stan´s 3.30 oder die von Funworks, aber da "könnte" die Schleifdichtung anders sein.


----------



## iRob555 (11. Januar 2017)

sehr geil.

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Januar 2017)

@Rosinantenfahrt
Erstmal gut, dass Du offenbar heile geblieben bist. Bezüglich Rahmentausch bitte beim Händler vorsprechen, er kann eine Kulanzanfrage bei meinen Kollegen im Service machen. Wenn wir von diesem oder einem vergleichbaren Rahmen noch was auf Lager haben, können sie Dir dann vielleicht auch etwas entgegen kommen.[/QUOTE]

Dazu der Bericht über den Stand der Dinge. Meinen Händler habe ich kontaktiert, der dann seinerseits den Service, war dann wohl alles nicht so einfach wegen der laufenden Umstrukturierung bei Bergamont. Es gab dann einen im Prinzip passenden Rahmen, allerdings aus 2012, der für tapered-Gabelschäfte ausgelegt ist, was nicht zu meiner Gabel passt. Nachdem die technische Umrüstbarkeit - wiederum recht zäh beim Bergamont-Service - geklärt werden konnte, wurde mir das "großzügige" Angebot gemacht, den Rahmen für 700 € zu erwerben -  für einen Rahmen aus 2012, der wohl in der hinteren Lagerecke lag, auf den ich aber dringend angewiesen bin, was dann evtl. leider zu dem Preis geführt hat; und das bei einem eindeutigen Ermüdungsbruch meines Rahmens bei einem händlergepflegten Rad. Meine entsprechende Rücksprache beim Händler verbunden mit dem Hinweis der Alternative, ein neues Rad zu kaufen, dass dann aber sicher kein Bergamont werde, führte dann zu einem Nachlaß, allerdings nur auf ca. 600 € - immer noch deutlich zu viel. Da Rad & Teile im Übrigen gut gepflegt wurden, und ich das Rad zügig zurück haben wollte, dennoch zugestimmt. Dann kam der 2012er Rahmen, aber das mitgelieferte Lager war entgegen der Absprache für tapered-Schäfte ausgelegt. Der sodann vom Händler beim Service getätigte Anruf wurde in meinem Beisein in wenigen Sekunden mit der Antwort beschieden: Dann haben wir nix. Aktueller Stand: Deutlich zu viel Geld ausgegeben, vom Service auch im Übrigen schlecht behandelt worden, immer noch ohne die Möglichkeit des Aufbaus des Rades.

Was sollte dann insoweit für den Kauf eines Bergamont-Rades sprechen?


----------



## bergamont (24. Januar 2017)

@Rosinantenfahrt Erst einmal tut es mir Leid, dass Du hier eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hast und vor allem die Bearbeitungszeit nicht den Erwartungen entsprach. Was Deine Einschätzung des Preises angeht, so teile ich diese nicht. Dennoch verstehe ich, dass 600 Euro kein Taschengeld mehr sind.
Sehe ich es richtig, dass es aktuell nur am Steursatz scheitert? Dieser ist Tapered, deine vorhandene Gabel aber 1 1/8"? In diesem Fall müsste doch lediglich ein Reduziersteuersatz verbaut werden, an sich keine große Sache. Teile mir bitte per PM Deinen Händlerkontakt und ich sehe, ob wir das nicht noch irgendwie aufgegleist bekommen. Normalerweise ist ein Steuersatz nicht Teil des Lieferumfangs bei einem Rahmen. Wenn das aber Teil des Angebotes war, sollte der natürlich auch passen.


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (24. Januar 2017)

Das passende Lager war abgesprochen, und die PN mit den Händlerdaten habe ich soeben abgeschickt ...


----------



## 4Helden (18. Februar 2017)

Hallo Liebes Support Team,

Habe mir Gestern das Roxtar LTD Carbon 2015 bestellt. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Garantie auf den Rahmen aus,und ist der Rahmen für 203mm Scheiben Freigegeben.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Dealcrasher (19. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

ich besitze ein Contrail 9.0 2015.
Ist es erlaubt oder besser gesagt kann man ein Kinderanhänger an der Achse Montieren?
Oder lieber nicht, wegen Carbon!


----------



## bergamont (24. Februar 2017)

@Dealcrasher Diese Kategorie Bikes hat unsererseits leider keine Freigabe für Anhänger oder Kindersitze. Gepäckträger sind nur an Bikes zugelassen, welche über entsprechende Aufnahmepunkte am Rahmen verfügen.


----------



## Basti138 (26. Februar 2017)

Klar gehts:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ebay-kuriositaeten-sammelthread-teil-3.490350/
Beitrag 4331  (Seite 174)

Man beachte die Art und Weise der Befestigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (27. Februar 2017)

@Basti138 
   - Sachen gibt's...


----------



## dizziblues (15. März 2017)

Hallo, ich habe ein evolve 5.7 und brauche dringend Ersatzteile sprich Bolzen und Buchsen für den Hinterbau.
Wo bekomme ich so etwas? Gruß Dirk Buschmann


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (15. März 2017)

dizziblues schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe ein evolve 5.7 und brauche dringend Ersatzteile sprich Bolzen und Buchsen für den Hinterbau.
> Wo bekomme ich so etwas? Gruß Dirk Buschmann


bei Huber gibts die besten Teile dafür 
einfach mal Google anfragen


----------



## dizziblues (15. März 2017)

Hi Welcher Huber?


----------



## bergamont (16. März 2017)

@dizziblues Mit Huber sind wohl Huber Bushings gemeint - meines Wissens machen die aber nur Dämpferbuchsen. Im Zweifel mal dort nachhören. Ansonsten ist das eine Service-Anfrage die bitte über einen unserer Händler abgewickelt werden müsste. Verfügbarkeiten, Preise, etc. werden da direkt abgeklärt.


----------



## <NoFear> (25. März 2017)

Servus!
Ich brauche für das Bergamont Trailster EX 9.0 (2015) ein neues Schaltauge. Um sicherzugehen, bevor ich was Falsches bestelle: Passt das Schaltauge BGM-H035 (Artikelnummer 246091)?


----------



## MAster (26. März 2017)

Ich suche ein Bergsmont Kiez Pro 2016 in L, wisst ihr ob ein Händler so was noch auf Lager hat? Danke MAster


----------



## bergamont (26. März 2017)

@<NoFear>  Ja, das passt.
@MAster  Sorry, wir haben leider keinen Einblick in die Lagerbestände der Händler. Da hilft nur suchen.


----------



## MAster (3. April 2017)

Jetzt bin ich bei nem passenden Kiez Slope L fündig geworden. Sehr geiles Teil!
Leider lösen sich die Hauptlager-Verschraubungen schon nach der ersten Fahrt. Habt Ihr passene Drehmoment-Angaben für das Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (3. April 2017)

Steht normal auf der Schraube. Lass mich raten "8 - 10NM"?


----------



## MalteBike (4. April 2017)

Die Frage wurde in diesem Forum bereits 2015 gestellt, jedoch nicht beantwortet, daher probiere ich noch mal mein Glück:

Und zwar würde ich gerne an mein BERGAMONT PRIME CX RD einen Ständer montieren. Der Händler sagte mir, dass er nichts passendes vor Ort hätte (wegen der Scheibenbremse ist das bei dem Rad in der Tat herausfordernd). Habt ihr Ideen was man hier machen könnte?


----------



## bergamont (4. April 2017)

@MAster Tatsächlich stehen hier die Drehmomente nicht auf den Bolzen, so wie sonst. Ich habe hierzu noch eine Anfrage laufen. War denn Schraubensicherung auf den Bolzen?

@MalteBike Es gibt Nachrüstlösungen speziell auch für Scheibenbremsen, erfahrungsgemäß sind die Dinger aber oft nicht sehr stabil. Wir haben uns bei diesem Modell bewusst gegen einen Seitenständer entschieden, da die einzig sinnvolle Befestigung eine Rahmenmontage ist. Das hätte aber einen eigenen Rahmen nur für dieses Modell erfordert. Da das Prime CX RD aber dann doch eher eine sehr konkrete Nische besetzt, stand das einfach nicht im Verhältnis.


----------



## MAster (4. April 2017)

bergamont schrieb:


> @MAster Tatsächlich stehen hier die Drehmomente nicht auf den Bolzen, so wie sonst. Ich habe hierzu noch eine Anfrage laufen. War denn Schraubensicherung auf den Bolzen?
> 
> @MalteBike Es gibt Nachrüstlösungen speziell auch für Scheibenbremsen, erfahrungsgemäß sind die Dinger aber oft nicht sehr stabil. Wir haben uns bei diesem Modell bewusst gegen einen Seitenständer entschieden, da die einzig sinnvolle Befestigung eine Rahmenmontage ist. Das hätte aber einen eigenen Rahmen nur für dieses Modell erfordert. Da das Prime CX RD aber dann doch eher eine sehr konkrete Nische besetzt, stand das einfach nicht im Verhältnis.



Hi, ich habe das nicht kontrolliert, wollte möglichst schnell wieder fahren... leider muss dafür die Kurbel jedesmal runter. Interessant wären auch die Drehmomente am Vorbau, der Steuersatz bekommt extrem schnell Spiel und ich schrecke davor zurück die Schaftklemmung zu fest zu zu machen.
Danke & Grüße


----------



## bergamont (6. April 2017)

@MAster Also, Drehoment auch hier 8-10Nm. Schraubensicherung würde ich drauf machen.
Was Steuersatz angeht, so haben die nach den ersten Stunden meist ein oder zweimal Spiel. Das dann nachstellen und es sollte auf Dauer gut sein. Ist ganz normal während der Einfahrzeit und bei Gravity-Modellen ausgeprägte als bei anderen Bikes. Sollte er dauerhaft Spiel bekommen, liegt es an zu schwacher Vorbauklemmung oder (ganz selten) einem defekten Lager. Gegebenenfalls kann man auch etwas Carbon-Montagepaste auf den Gabelschaft tun, um die Haftreibung zu erhöhen.


----------



## J_Wessel98 (17. April 2017)

Hallo Team Bergamont !
Ich hab da mal so ne Frage und zwar wollte ich meinem Kumpel eine neue Sattelstütze holen und da ich nur weiß das er ein Bergamont Big Air 6.9 fährt und die richtige Abmaße nicht kenne und auch nichts diesbezüglich herausgefunden habe möchte ich wissen  welche Maße die Standart Sattelklemme hat.  Viele Grüße und weiter so !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (18. April 2017)

@J_Wessel98 Der Durchmesser für die Stütze sind 30,4mm, der für die Sattelklemme sind 34,9mm


----------



## J_Wessel98 (19. April 2017)

bergamont schrieb:


> @J_Wessel98 Der Durchmesser für die Stütze sind 30,4mm, der für die Sattelklemme sind 34,9mm


Dankeschön


----------



## J_Wessel98 (25. April 2017)

Hallo. 
Wie viel Federweg hat man bei einem Bergamont Big air 6.9 mit einem fox van r dämpfer fox shox 150x2,80 216(einbaulänge) wirklich?


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (25. April 2017)

180mm


----------



## Dennis75Eitel (27. April 2017)

Hallo Bergamont Team,
Ich bräuchte das ERD Maß der Bergamont Deer Hunter Felge.
Gruß


----------



## MacPopey (1. Mai 2017)

Hi Bergamont Support Team,

ich bin seit Ende Februar nach vielen Jahren Canyon stolzer Besitzer eines Encore 9.0 aus 2016.
Nur nach jetzt ca. 300 km kommt es mir vor als würde ich auf einem Baumarkt Radl sitzen.
Es knackt beim Treten, die innenverlegten Züge klappern wenn man durch ein Schlagloch fährt, 
die Bremsleitung scheuern sich am oberen Rahmeneingang auf.
Das habe ich bei Canyon nie erlebt, und trübt so langsam meine Freude an dem Rad,
um ehrlich zu sein es macht mich wahnsinnig!
So schön es sich fährt, aber die Geräuschkulisse deutet eher auf ein Baumarkt Radl hin.
Habt Ihr eine Idee?
Oder muss das Bike nach 2 Monaten zum Service?

Grüße


----------



## bergamont (2. Mai 2017)

@MacPopey Wurde bei Deinem EnCore schon eine Erstinspektion durchgeführt? Wenn es irgendwo knarzt oder kappert sind meist lose und/oder trockene Schraubverbindungen die Ursache. Nach der Einfahrzeit (was von der Zeit und Kilometerleistung gut hinkommen kann) ist das sicher nötig, wenn noch nicht gemacht.
In Bezug auf die klappernden/scheuernden Bremsleitungen muss die Verlegung geprüft werden. Da das Rad ja noch relativ neu ist, würde ich das beim Händler reklamieren bzw. im Rahmen der Erstinspektion prüfen lassen.


----------



## oper123 (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo, ich benötige für das Big Air Tyro Bj. 2012 neue Lager dür das Hinterrad. Könnt ihr mir sagen, welche Größe/Bezeichnung diese haben und ob ich diese im Versand bekomme?

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## bergamont (6. Mai 2017)

@oper123 Moin Ralf, das sind alles Standardgrößen, hier findest Du eine Übersicht (Big Air Four Bar ist identisch). Die Lager gibt es entweder beim Bergamont-Händler Deines Vertrauens oder überall wo es Lager gibt.


----------



## Basti138 (6. Mai 2017)

Er meinte glaub ich die Nabe...
"BGM Race Pro FR, Rear Maxle 150 x 12mm" (Archive)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacPopey (7. Mai 2017)

Hi Bergamont Support Team, 

kurze Rückmeldung von mir, habe das Rad zum Service gebracht.
Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen das das Knacken nicht vom Rad, sondern von den 
ebenfalls neuen Pedalen stammte. Sorry
Das Klappern der Züge im Unterrohr konnte mit einer Heizungsisolierung aus Schaumstoff behoben werden.
Könnte man eigentlich gleich ab Werk verbauen. Und die 100 Gramm fallen nicht ins Gewicht. 
Die aufgescheuerte Leitung ( Sattelstütze ) wurde ersetzt.
Bei der Bremsleitung warten wir noch ab wie es sich entwickelt.

Dann hoffe ich mal auf Stille im Sattel.

Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## bergamont (9. Mai 2017)

@oper123 & @Basti138 Nach nochmaligem Lesen verstehe ich das auch so, dass die HR-Nabe gemeint war, sorry dafür. Leider habe ich keine Aufzeichnungen über die Lagergrößen in der Nabe. Da hilft nur aufmachen und Kennund ablesen, bzw. Lager vermessen. Sind aber auf jeden Fall DIN-Größen und überall erhältlich.

@MacPopey Danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## oherold (11. Mai 2017)

Hallo bergamont Team,

ich wende mich über diesen Weg nun mal direkt an euch.
Mir ist vor über 3 Wochen an meinem Trailster 7.0 die Hinterachse meiner sun ringle Nabe gebrochen. Das Fahrrad ist noch keine zwei Jahre alt und somit bin ich zu meinem Händler (heinz bikes, Wetzlar) und wollte über diesen das Ersatzteil bestellen. Nun nach einigem hin und her und knapp 3 Wochen Wartezeit hab ich von meinem Händler die Nachricht bekommen, dass bergmont dieses Ersatzteil nicht mehr liefern kann!
Irgendwie kann ich das nicht so recht glauben? Könnt ihr dazu Stellung nehmen?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Oliver Herold


----------



## oherold (11. Mai 2017)

Anbei noch die Fotos von dem Schaden:


----------



## Basti138 (11. Mai 2017)

Sun Ringle wird über Hayes vertrieben glaub ich.

Das Trailster EX 7.0 hier oder?
http://store.bergamont.de/hamburg/bikes/archiv/2015/trailster-ex-70/

Sun Ringlé Jumping Flea, 6-Loch, Disc, 12x142mm Achse, 32L
Speichen



Nimm die Rahmennummer aus deinem Post!


----------



## User60311 (12. Mai 2017)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/sun-ringle-hinterachse-jumping-flea-12-mm-/rp-prod26348

Kannste auch selbst wechseln. Oder kommst mit paar Bier und der neuen Achse zu mir, dann mach ich dir des.


----------



## bergamont (12. Mai 2017)

@oherold So was ist ärgerlich, ohne Zweifel. Tatsächlich können wir nicht alle Einzel- bzw. Ersatzteile unserer sämtlichen Zulieferer bevorraten. Das wäre weder wirtschaftlich noch praktikabel. Die Zulieferer haben allerdings allesamt eigene Vertriebsnetze und unsere Händler sind angehalten sich in Bezug auf Reklamationen direkt dorthin zu wenden, entsprechende Kontaktinformationen stellen wir bereit. Das stellt sicher, dass Ersatzteile schnell beschafft und Defekte schnell behoben werden können. Sorry, wenn das hier nicht geklappt hat. @User60311 hat hier aber ganze Arbeit geleistet, das Angebot ist natürlich super.


----------



## Mehlhausen (12. Mai 2017)

@bergamont
Ich Hab da mal ne kleine Frage
Ich hab noch nen big air 6.9 von 2009 hier zerlegt stehen und wollte jetzt sämtliche verschleisteile austauchen finde aber nicht alle wie ( steckachse hinten, schaltaugen Aufnahme sowie das passende gegestück, dämpferbefestigung am hautrahmen) mein fachhändler findet dazu auch nix und laut seiner Aussage werden die Teile nicht mehr hergestellt


----------



## oherold (12. Mai 2017)

@Basti138 vielen Dank für den Hinweis mit der Rahmennummer und vor allem den Link! Genau diese Aufstellung der verbauten Komponenten hatte ich schon einmal gesucht, aber leider nicht gefunden 
@User60311 vielen Dank für den Link und das Angebot  ich werde wohl mal die Achse bestellen und schauen, ob ich die da rein bekomme, ansonsten meld ich mich nochmal 

@bergamont man kann ja auch als Kunde nicht erwarten, dass ein Hersteller alle möglichen Ersatzteile auf Lager hat. Allerdings hat mein Händler mir das so kommuniziert, dass es dieses Teil überhaupt nicht mehr gibt. Das wäre Aussage von bergamont gewesen. Und das hat mich ein wenig geärgert. Und wie schon erwähnt nach ganzen 3 Wochen Wartezeit.
Er wollte mir dann ein komplett neues Hinterrad verkaufen 
Ich für meinen Teil will jetzt eigentlich nur noch wissen, wo ich da bei meinem Händler dran bin. Wenn ich Ihre Aussage richtige deute, müsste es normalerweiser ein leichtes für meinen Händler sein direkt bei Hayes nach dem Ersatzteil zu fragen? Seh ich das richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User60311 (12. Mai 2017)

Naja, nicht jeder kann jedes Teil kennen...
Ich hab zufällig auch zwei (bzw vier) Sun Ringle Naben im Einsatz. Hab dort auch schon selbst die Lager gewechselt, kenne also den Aufbau.
Wenn man sich jetzt mit dieser Nabe beschäftigt, dann weiss man(n), dass die Achse aus Alu ist. Da sie in der Nabe verschraubt wird, kann es durch zu festes anziehen passieren, dass sich die Alu Welle etwas längt und an dieser Stelle bei Belastung reißt.

Ist mir persönlich nach 20tkm+ noch nicht passiert, aber wie man sieht, kanns wohl doch vorkommen.

Jetzt bleibt natürlich die Frage, was dein Händler drei Wochen lang so gemacht hat. Er hat die drei Wochen bestimmt nicht nur deinem Bike gewidmet. Eher hat er sich in den drei Wochen ca 1 Std (oder noch weniger) Zeit genommen nach dem Ersatzteil zu suchen. Wenn er jetzt für seine "Leistung" keine Gegenleistung haben will, -> ok dumm gelaufen, drei Wochen ohne Bike... Wenn er jetzt eine Gegenleistung haben will, dann würde ich mich auch quer stellen...
Andererseits muss man ja nur die genaue Nabenbezeichnung und "gebrochene Welle" bei Google eingeben und kommt so auf genug Seiten inkl Ersatzteil-Links.

-------------

Egal.
Kauf dir die Achse, mach in der Nabe den Seegering raus, dann kannst du das erste Lager in diese Richtung raus schlagen, das zweite einfach zur anderen Seite raus schlagen. Freilauf ebenfals Seegering raus machen, Freilaufkörper erwärmen und beide Lager drei und vier zusammen raus schlagen. Absolut kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## bergamont (12. Mai 2017)

@oherold Wir geben an alle unsere Händler Informationsmaterial heraus, welches sowohl über unsere proprietären Ersatzteile informiert, als auch Bestell- und Reklamationswege für die Bauteile von Zulieferern enthält. In Deinem Fall wäre der Händler eigentlich angehalten gewesen, sich direkt mit Hayes in Verbindung zu setzen, um den Ablauf zu beschleunigen. Soweit die Theorie. In der Praxis stellen wir fest, dass dieses Wissen noch keinesfalls so weit verbreitet ist, wie wir uns das wünschen. Gleichzeitig stellen wir aber auch fest, dass es für die Händler eine echte Herausforderung ist, sich immer über alle Besonderheiten und Eigenarten eines jeden Herstellers bewusst zu sein.

Ich kann leider nicht genau sagen, was dem Händler in diesem Fall von unserer Seite gesagt wurde. Letztlich hätte er an Hayes verwiesen werden müssen, wenn bei uns das fragliche Teil nicht mehr lagernd war.


----------



## bergamont (12. Mai 2017)

@Mehlhausen Hat Dein Händler mal bei uns im Service angerufen? Gängige Teile wie Schaltaugen werden regelmäßig nachproduziert, wenn es um spezielle Bauteile wie Dämpferaufnahmen geht kann es durchaus mal irgendwann enge werden, aber hier müssten wir im Einzefall prüfen.

Ausfallenden sind momentan lieferbar, hier die Artikelnummern:
#245928 BGM-H024A
#245929 BGM-H024B

Steckachse und Dämpferaufnahme müsste auf Anfrage geprüft werden. Ersteres halte ich für möglich, bzw. gibt es da ja auch genug Alternativen am Markt. Dämpferaufnahme könnte kritisch werden, ist jetzt aber auch kein wirkliches Verschleißteil. Lager sind alles Normgrößen, die gibt es überall.


----------



## Mehlhausen (15. Mai 2017)

@bergamont 
Hab da noch ne Frage gibt es vll ne Möglichkeit das big air 6.9 auf 27.5 umzubauen?
Wenn ich mich nicht vermessen hab is es mit der orginal schwinge 650B das maximale was reinpassen könnte is das so richtig?


----------



## TiKli (16. Mai 2017)

Hallo Bergamont-Support

Revox LTD Carbon von 2015  -  passt hinten der Coni RaceKing 2,2 rein?

Würde gerne diesen Reifen wegen der gelobten Dämpfungseigenschaften und

anderen guten Qualitäten mal probieren.

(Die Frage gab es in einem separaten Thread auch schon, aber leider ohne Antwort)


----------



## J_Wessel98 (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo Bergamont. 
Der Fox Van R Dämpfer ist mir zu hart.
würde ein Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 dämpfer Einbaulänge: 240*76*500 (Stahlfeder 500*3.0) oder 
Rock Shox Kage Rc in das Bergamont Big Air 6.9 passen  oder gibt es noch ähnliche Dämpfer welche sehr gut und vor allem WEICH wie der RS kage  EINFEDERN? 
Viele Grüße und danke für eure Mühe und recherché  schonmal .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (17. Mai 2017)

Was ist dir an dem Van R zu hart ?


----------



## J_Wessel98 (17. Mai 2017)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> Was ist dir an dem Van R zu hart ?



Nunja. Ich finde den noch immer zu hart weil er anscheinend kaputt ist oder ich immer noch zu leicht für den dämpfer bin  .. federn tut er aber es ist nicht so ganz bequem  und viel wie der  rock shox kage r2c welcher im Specialized big hit 2009  von meinem kollegen verbaut ist. Ich wollte mich informieren, ob es noch weichere federn gibt als die eine die darin verbaut ist (standartmäßig) und worauf ich achten müsste vg


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (17. Mai 2017)

Wenn der Dämpfer kaputt ist macht der sich bemerkbar durch komisches schlürfen, schmatzen etc. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann ist wahrscheinlich das dir die Feder an sich zu hart ist
Wieviel wiegst du und welche Feder härte ist verbaut ?


----------



## J_Wessel98 (19. Mai 2017)

x_FreiRider_x schrieb:


> Wenn der Dämpfer kaputt ist macht der sich bemerkbar durch komisches schlürfen, schmatzen etc. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann ist wahrscheinlich das dir die Feder an sich zu hart ist
> Wieviel wiegst du und welche Feder härte ist verbaut ?



Verdammt. Mein Dämpfer ist dann wohl komplett am arsch. Der Dämpfer schlürft/schmatzt (öl und Luftgeräusche..) ich dachte das wäre bei dem normal ? Ich wiege um die 65 Kilo. Der dämpfer hat eine standart feder ich kann aber nicht mehr erkennnen was der für eine Federhärte hat.   Ist auf jeden fall ne 180mm feder . Wie denn auch sei, sollte das schlürfen nicht normal sein dann hab ich n Dämpfer,der schlürft, noch federt und irgendwie kaputt ist. Ein neuer Service würde sich nicht lohnen ,da der Dämpfer leider wenn ich den rebound langsam einstellen möchte ,kaum noch hoch kommt und pfeifen tut. Er federt nur ohne Pfeifen wenn ich den rebound 50/50 stelle. Dann wirds wohl Zeit für einen neuen Dämpfer ,Rockshox... nur welcher?! Rock Shox Vivid R2C oder Kage rv  ?  (suche auch noch nach anderen Dämpfermarken welche von der Federhärte und ansprechverhalten sehr ähnlich sind. Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfreiche Information. Freue mich noch auf weitere Radschläge


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (19. Mai 2017)

Wenn der Dämpfer schön schlürft und pfeift ist das in ordnung aber schmatzen öl verlust knacken etc. ? Dann zum Service damit  und ein Service kostet nicht die Welt gibt genug User im Bikemarkt die ein guten job machen für ca. 60 € 
Boah 65kg nackig oder mit ausrüstung ? In deinem Fall bräuchtest du eine 300er oder sogar 250er 275er Federhärte das musst du für dich halt rausfinden  hängt alles vom Sag ab


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (19. Mai 2017)

Welches Modell hast vom Big Air das ganz alte?


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Mai 2017)

Servus Support-Forum!

Habe festgestellt, dass bei meinem Trailster 9.0 EX (2015) die obere Dämpferbefestigung spürbares Spiel hat. Wahrscheinlich Lager/Buchsen verschlissen. Möchte die Dämpferbuchsen plus Gleitlager nun komplett erneuern und gegen Huber-Bushings austauschen.

@bergamont: Könnt ihr mir einen Gefallen tun und schauen, ob die unten angegebenen Maße für den ROCKSHOX MONARCH PLUS RC3 - Dämpfer korrekt sind?

Buchsen 2-teilig
Lagerdurchmesser: sollten 12,7 mm sein ?
Einbaubreite (oben): 22 mm ?
Einbaubreite (unten): weicht die untere Einbaubreite ab ?
Bolzendurchmesser 8 mm ?

@bergamont : Stimmen die Maßangaben?

Gruß Chris


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (21. Mai 2017)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Servus Support-Forum!
> 
> Habe festgestellt, dass bei meinem Trailster 9.0 EX (2015) die obere Dämpferbefestigung spürbares Spiel hat. Wahrscheinlich Lager/Buchsen verschlissen. Möchte die Dämpferbuchsen plus Gleitlager nun komplett erneuern und gegen Huber-Bushings austauschen.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn du eh bei Huber bestellst brauchst du hier ja nicht in erfahrung bringen 
einfach bei Huber dein Rahmen + Dämpfer nennen schon hat sich das erledigt die kennen die Maße und schicken dir die korrekten teile zu


----------



## <NoFear> (21. Mai 2017)

Danke für deine Antwort. Würde die Maße dennoch gerne hier in Erfahrung bringen. Vllt hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen Trailster-Besitzer hier im Forum !?!


----------



## bergamont (23. Mai 2017)

@<NoFear> Moin, die genannten Maße vom Trailster EX 9.0 sind so korrekt. Beide Buchsen sind identisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (23. Mai 2017)

Moin moin ! merci für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## MacPopey (6. Juni 2017)

Kurze Frage welches Schaltauge fürs Encore 9.0 2016


----------



## <NoFear> (6. Juni 2017)

MacPopey schrieb:


> Kurze Frage welches Schaltauge fürs Encore 9.0 2016


----------



## Mehlhausen (7. Juni 2017)

@bergamont
Hab da noch ne Frage gibt es vll ne Möglichkeit das big air 6.9 auf 27.5 umzubauen wenn ja hält es der Rahmen aus?
Wenn ich mich nicht vermessen hab is es mit der orginal schwinge 650B das maximale was reinpassen könnte is das so richtig


----------



## Basti138 (7. Juni 2017)

Pass bei der Gabel auf - kann passieren, dass im voll eingefederten Zustand die Gabelkrone den Reifen berührt!


----------



## bergamont (8. Juni 2017)

@Mehlhausen Ein solcher Umbau ist von uns weder vorgesehen noch freigegeben. Wir können daher nur ausdrücklich davon abraten. Die Konsequenzen sind nicht absehbar, da in dieser Richtung nichts getestet oder entwickelt wurde.


----------



## Spegeli (19. Juni 2017)

_*Frage bzgl. CE Liste zu Bergamont Contrail C 6.0 2015*_

Servus,
seit wenigen Tagen bin ich Besitzer eines Bergamont Contrail C 6.0 2015 (http://store.bergamont.de/hamburg/bikes/archiv/2015/contrail-c-60/) und bin jetzt auf der suche nach einer CE Liste um so zu Erfahren was ich alles wechseln kann und welche Komponenten erlaubt sind.

Aktuell Betrifft dies z.b. die Frage ob ich die Vordere 180er Bremsscheibe durch eine 203er Bremsscheibe ersetzen darf (selbes Modell nur eben 203er statts 180er)?
Dann wäre noch die Frage welche Bremsen Anlagen im Falle das ich diese Komplett Tauschen möchte zulässig wären? Wäre die Magura MT5 z.b. zulässig?
Dann würde mich noch Interessieren ob das einbauen eine EX Cog Ritzels wie z.b. https://www.bike-components.de/de/e...ge-EX-Cog-Ritzel-fuer-Shimano-10-fach-p40115/ zulässig wäre?
Bzw. wenn nicht ob ein wechsel von 1x10 auf 1x11 Schaltstufen möglich ist und wenn ja welche dafür zulässig wären?

Da ich mein Fahrrad Vollkasko Versichere muss ich darauf achten das alle Komponenten die ich Tausche auch von Hersteller zulässig sind um so Probleme mit der Versicherung in einem Schadensfall zu vermeiden.

Ich hoffe sie können mir bezüglich meiner Probleme weiterhelfen oder mir sagen an welche Stelle ich mich wenden muss.

Mfg


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (19. Juni 2017)

203mm Bremsscheibe kannst du mit passendem Adapter problemlos montieren ebenso die MT5 Bremsen den hinteren Ritzel kannst auch problemlos montieren für die 11 fach Kassette brauchst du die entsprechende HR Nabe glauub ich oder zumindest den passenden Freilaufkörper 
Mit der Versicherung kenn ich mich nicht aus sollte aber mit den Belegen auch Änderungen möglich sein sind ja Verschleißteile


----------



## bergamont (19. Juni 2017)

@Spegeli 
Da sich Deine Fragen konkret auf die CE-Konformität und den damit verbundenen Versicherungsschutz beziehen, ist es leider nicht ganz so einfach wir @x_FreiRider_x  schreibt.

Bei CE geprüften Rädern dürfen Bauteile je nach Kategorie nur nach voriger Freigabe getauscht werden. Wir beziehen uns hier auf den aktuellen Leitfaden des ZIV.

Daraus ergibt sich im Einzelnen:

Die größere Bremsscheibe bedarf einer Freigabe durch den Gabelhersteller Manitou, wird haben hier diesbezüglich angefragt und warten auf Rückmeldung.

Was die MT5 angeht, so wäre diese Bremse als Alternative möglich, jedoch muss sie durch eine Fachwerkstatt montiert werden (Rechnung als Nachweis aufbewahren). Außerdem hinten max. 160 mm Bremsscheibe und vorne 180 mm bzw. im Falle einer Freigabe durch Manitou auch 203 mm - zu letzterem geben wir die Info noch weiter, sowie wir sie erhalten.

EX Cog geht leider nicht. Zwar darf die Kassette jederzeit und ohne spezielle Freigabe getauscht werden, jedoch nur gegen eine mit gleicher Zähnezahl bzw. Abstufung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spegeli (19. Juni 2017)

bergamont schrieb:


> Bei CE geprüften Rädern dürfen Bauteile je nach Kategorie nur nach voriger Freigabe getauscht werden. Wir beziehen uns hier auf den aktuellen Leitfaden des ZIV.
> 
> Daraus ergibt sich im Einzelnen:
> 
> ...



Ok dann werde ich an der Kassette vorerst nichts ändern.

Und vielen dank schon mal für die Anfrage bei Manitou und warte dann auf eure Rückmeldung.
Wenn Manitou das Ok für die 203er gibt kann ich dann alle 203er Benutzen oder muss ich bei jedem Modell wechsel erneut nachfragen ob diese Erlaubt sind (bzgl. der CE-Liste)?
Wenn ich z.b. auf die Magura MT5 wechsel und dann die Storm HC Bremsscheibe möchte kann ich diese dann direkt nehmen?

Mfg


----------



## bergamont (20. Juni 2017)

Spegeli schrieb:


> Ok dann werde ich an der Kassette vorerst nichts ändern.
> 
> Und vielen dank schon mal für die Anfrage bei Manitou und warte dann auf eure Rückmeldung.
> Wenn Manitou das Ok für die 203er gibt kann ich dann alle 203er Benutzen oder muss ich bei jedem Modell wechsel erneut nachfragen ob diese Erlaubt sind (bzgl. der CE-Liste)?
> ...




MT5 mit Storm HC Scheiben ist OK. Und ja, wenn die CE-Konformität eingehalten werden soll, muss je nach Kategorie (siehe PDF vom ZIV oben) eine separate Freigabe erfolgen.

EDIT: Freigabe für die 203 mm Bremsscheibe an einer Manitou Marvel Comp ist eben eingegangen.


----------



## Deistersause (26. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

mein Threesome aus dem Baujahr 2011 braucht einen neuen Dämpfer. Ich würde mir gerne einen Monarch oder Monarch Plus zulegen. Welchen Tune brauche ich? Beziehungsweise welcher Tune kommt dem Custom Setup am nächsten? Die Forumssuche ergab leider nur etwas für das BigAir: M/M
Danke!


----------



## Spegeli (27. Juni 2017)

Servus,
Hätte wieder mal 2 Fragen zu meinem Contrail C 6.0 2015.

1) Wieviel mm Federweg sind Freigegeben? Würde evtl. Gerne die Standard 120mm Gabel ersetzen.
2) Kann man Sattelstützen mit innenliegendem Kabel verbauen?

Mfg


----------



## Deistersause (28. Juni 2017)

Falls sich noch jemand Gedanken um die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus vom Threesome 2011 macht, habe ich folgende Diagramme gefunden: http://linkagedesign.blogspot.de/2011/05/bergamont-threesome-2011.html


----------



## bergamont (28. Juni 2017)

@Spegeli Der max. Federweg beträgt 120 mm, eine Vario-Stütze mit innenliegendem Kabel passt. Knapp oberhalb der Motoreinheit sollte ein Ausgang dafür am Sattelrohr sein (leicht nach links versetzt).

@Deistersause Laut meinen Aufzeichnungen war da ein individuelles Tune verbaut. Ich habe in der Entwicklung angefragt, ob wir eine Abschätzung abgeben können, welches Serientune dem am nächsten kommt.

EDIT
Hier die versprochene Info zum Dämpfer: ein ML Tune in Kombination mit großer Luftkammer (und 3 Spacern) sollte gut passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nordmann016 (10. Juli 2017)

Hallo Bergamont, vor ca 4Wochen war ich bei meinem Fachhändler und habe einen Hauptlagerbolzen für mein Encore 9.0 2016 bestellt. Er schätzte die Lieferzeit ca Juli. Nach meinem heutigen Anruf konnte er mir leider nicht sagen wie lange es noch dauert. 

Es würde mich sehr freuen zu erfahren, bis wann ich mit Teil rechnen kann, da ich das Fahrrad mit in den bald anstehenden Urlaub nehmen möchte. 

Das Teil sollte nach 78713 Schramberg zur Firma Radschlag. 

Gruß


----------



## Exc450 (12. Juli 2017)

.


----------



## Exc450 (12. Juli 2017)

.


----------



## Basti138 (12. Juli 2017)

Was meinst du mit "wippt"?  verglichen mit was?

Hab ich schon ein paar mal gelesen, dass das Threesome sich nach dem Einbau eines x beliebigen anderen Dämpfers komisch fährt.
Der tune muss schon stimmen.
Hab selber in 8.2 mit "FOX Float RP2 BSD XV, length x stroke: 200x57mm, Hardware: 24x8mm, Extra Volume, Air, ProPedal, Rebound" Rebound Tune M, Boostvalve 225.
Das hat Bergamont wirklich perfekt hinbekommen. Es lässt sich der Federweg bis auf den letzten Milimeter abstimmen.
Fahre den mit 30 - 35 Prozent Sag.

Hab 65kg und fahre Trails S2, keine Sprünge, nur Bunnyhopps.
Selten ein Fullie gefahren, das so wenig wippt, PP hab ich noch nie benutzt, wozu auch?

Ein Spezl hat das EX 2012 mit nem Rock Shox drin, auch original verbaut gewesen.

Wie hast du den Flip Chip, hinten tief, flacher lenkwinkel, logisch oder?


----------



## Exc450 (12. Juli 2017)

zum wippen: als ich den Dämpfer neu eingebaut habe, habe ich erst  während der fahrt den Druckstufenhebel bedient, also eigentlich wusste ich nicht wo auf und wo zu ist. Ich habe da schon keine Unterschied gemerkt, also keine spürbare Druckstufe! 
Ja, ich fahre mit flachen Lenkwinkel. Kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen dass jeder Bikehersteller sich seine eigenen Shims zusammenstellen lässt. Ich glaube aber auch nicht dass die Shims der Grund sind warum ich den Dämpfer nur auf max! 70% bekomme. ich denke mal eher dass der Rahmen und der Dämpfer zu progressiv sind. Bin da aber nicht der Experte was Umlenkungen angeht! Die Frage wäre noch ob eine andere Luftkammer für den Monarch da besser wäre? eigentlich müsste doch die große Debonair am wenigsten progressiv sein?


----------



## Basti138 (12. Juli 2017)

Die Shims machen den Federweg aber progressiv... mach die mal raus.
Nicht ausreichende Druckstufe kann am Tune liegen.


----------



## nordmann016 (12. Juli 2017)

Nö, lass mal lieber die shims drin. Ohne zu wissen was man tut, ist es immer schlecht an dem Innenleben eines Bauteils etwas zu ändern. 

Ist der Dämpfer neu? Geh mal auf 35% Sag und überprüf deine zugstufe. Während dem langsamen Rollen, das Bike einmal richtig komprimieren. Danach federt es wieder komplett aus und soll dann direkt wieder im Sag stehen bleiben. Es darf nicht nachwippen und soll aber komplett ausfedern. Wichtig, im Rollen einfedern, nicht im stehen. Wann wippt dein Bike? Was muss das Bike bei dir aushalten? S3-S4? Wenn du das Bike von S0 bis S2 bewegst, könntest du es auch so lassen. 

Hatte das Threesome 5.0 und vom neuen Bike dem Monarch debon air plus. Der Dämpfer hat mich in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Hab ihn dann ausgetauscht.


----------



## bergamont (13. Juli 2017)

@nordmann016 Bzgl. Liefertermin bzw. -zeit kann ich hier leider keine Auskünfte geben. Dein Händler möge sich bitte einmal mit unserem Service-Center in Verbindung setzen.

@Exc450 In der Tat sind Dämpfer in der Regel sehr individuell auf Bikes abgestimmt und zwar oftmals auch weit über die im Zubehör erhältlichen Tunes hinaus. Wie Du bereits aus den Antworten hier entnehmen kannst ist das Thema recht komplex. Daher ist der erste Rat immer den Seriendämpfer zu verwenden, da dieser selbst bei weniger Features tendentiell besser funktioniert als jede Nachrüstlösung.


----------



## nordmann016 (13. Juli 2017)

Ok, danke für Antwort. Schade ich war heute erst dort...


----------



## Exc450 (14. Juli 2017)

Oha, also sehr komplex  Gehen wir jetzt mal von einem Totalschaden an meinem Seriendämpfer aus, soll ich den Rest vom Bike jetzt in die Tonne hauen?  Sollte es nur am Shimstack liegen könntet ihr mir ja mal eine fähige Shimbelegung verraten, ich denke so ein paar Metallplätchen bekomme ich da schon drauf. Ich denke Bergamontkunden sind schon ganz fähige Leute  oder seht ihr dass etwa anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (14. Juli 2017)

Probiers doch einfach aus - wenn du nichts änderst, bleibt der Status Quo 
Der Hersteller probiert das sicher am prüfstand - die Möglichkeit hast du nicht.
Du kannst nur den einen Parameter versuchen zu ändern, der dich stört - und das ist wie ich rauslese, eine zu progressive Federkennlinie. Das dürfte nicht allzu schwer werden, das zu ändern...
Und wenn dann noch der Rebound ausreichend einzustellen geht, kanns doch so falsch gar nicht sein.

Ich meinte mit *Shims*, die Dinger, die man in die Positivkammer packt, um das Luftvolumen zu verringern.
Wenn welche drin sind, nimm die mal raus.
Du brauchst meiner Meinung nach ein größeres Luftvolumen in der + Kammer.

Eingriffe in die Dämpfung würde ich vorerst mal vermeiden.


----------



## bergamont (17. Juli 2017)

@Exc450 Gemeint ist hier, dass nicht einfach jeder Aftermarkt-Dämpfer passt. Es ist wichtig das richtige Tune zu verbauen und nicht jedes OEM-Tune ist einfach von der Stange erhältlich. Bitte wende Dich an einen Bergamont-Händler, der kann bei uns im Service entsprechend Ersatz bestellen.
Alternativ lässt Du bei einem Fahrwerksspezialisten deinen Dämpfer entsprechend abstimmen. Fox hat meines Wissens die Daten der vergangenen Modelljahre in deren Akten und kann Dämpfer entsprechend ausliefern.


----------



## federwech (20. Juli 2017)

Servus Bergamont,

bin auf der Suche nach nem offiziellen Reach Wert fürm das Big Air 7.1. in Grösse L. 
Habe zwar mal gemessen, aber das Ergebnis wage ich anzuzweifeln 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Basti138 (20. Juli 2017)

http://store.bergamont.de/hamburg/bikes/archiv/2011/big-air-71/

Problem ist nur, dass Angaben wie Reach und Stack erst in der Neuzeit erfunden wurden 
Kannste ja in etwa ausrechnen.


----------



## federwech (20. Juli 2017)

Eben...vielleicht gibt es ja aber Werte, die mit wenig Aufwand verfügbar wären.


----------



## bergamont (25. Juli 2017)

@federwech Die Werte vom 2013er Rahmen sind vergleichbar:
Größe S M L
Stack 595 595 600
Reach 383 403 422


----------



## federwech (26. Juli 2017)

Besten Dank!


----------



## Spegeli (28. Juli 2017)

Ich mal wieder mit einer Frage.

Ich besitze ja das Contrail C 6.0 2015 welches laut eurem Datenblatt:
http://store.bergamont.de/hamburg/bikes/archiv/2015/contrail-c-60/

Und laut dem Cover:



Nur den normalen Line Motor (nicht CX) hat.
Im Display wird mir allerdings der CX Angezeigt:


Was stimmt den jetzt?

Weil der CX kam doch erst 2016?

Mfg


----------



## keroson (29. Juli 2017)

geh doch zum Händler und lass dir das aktuelle Update drauf machen, wenn du dann im Sport Modus den EMTB Modus hast, ist es auf jeden Fall der CX Motor...
Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (30. Juli 2017)

@Spegeli Leider nicht ganz einfach zu beantworten. Es gibt diverse Möglichkeiten, was hier verbaut sein kann. Um es ganz konkret zu sagen, müsste dein Händler einen Servicebericht auslesen und an uns senden.
Pauschal den EMTB-Modus aufzuspielen ist keine gute Idee, da dieser nicht kompatibel mit der ersten Motoren-Generation MY15 ist.


----------



## User60311 (31. Juli 2017)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Spegeli
> Pauschal den EMTB-Modus aufzuspielen ist keine gute Idee, da dieser nicht kompatibel mit der ersten Motoren-Generation MY15 ist.



Warum?
Kann man etwa die falsche Software flashen?
Wäre doch doof, wenn dann der Motor defekt wäre.

Ich gehe eher davon aus, dass sich die Software für einen CX Motor nicht einfach so auf einen "Nicht CX" Motor flashen lässt.

Deshalb ist der Vorschlag gar nicht so dumm.
Lass den Händler mal machen.

Und selbst wenn das Fahrrad danach nicht mehr laufen würde, hat es immernoch der Händler kaputt geflasht.


----------



## bergamont (31. Juli 2017)

User60311 schrieb:


> Warum?
> Kann man etwa die falsche Software flashen?



Selbst kann/soll man da nichts flashen, dafür ist ein Dongle von Bosch und die passende Software plus Schulung nötig.
Wenn sich irgendwo Anleitungen, Chips oder ähnliches im Netz finden, ist man selbst bzw. der Anbieter für die Konsequenzen verantwortlich.


----------



## Tenny (25. August 2017)

Moin,
gibt es die Lager und die Schrauben des Hinterbaus vom Threesome SL 7.3 als Ersatzteil Paket zu kaufen/bestellen?

LG Christian


----------



## Encore9 (27. August 2017)

Hallo
Ich besitze ein bergamont encore 9.0 2016.
Meine steckachse am hinterrad ist defekt.
Welche steckachse benötige ich?
Ich weiss nur das es das maxle System ist und die Maße 142 x 12 ,jedoch welche länge ich brauche weiss ich nicht.
Könnt ihr mir bitte weiterhelfen?
(Pivot System )


----------



## Encore9 (28. August 2017)

Habe jetzt in Erfahrung bringen können das die Achse 190 mm lang ist ,aber wo bekomme ich das Teil?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (28. August 2017)

@Tenny Ja, dein Händler kann ein Lagerkit für Dich bestellen.

@Encore9 Die Achse ist über Deinen Bergamont-Händler erhältlich. Da es sich nicht um ein Standardmaß handelt, gibt es die Achse nicht im regulären Programm von RockShox/Sram.


----------



## q_FTS_p (31. August 2017)

Welche Federhärte würdet ihr für einen 65-70kg Fahrer eines 2017er Straitline Team (Vivid R2C) empfehlen? Mit der Standard 400er erreiche ich ca. 25% Sag (19mm Hub am Dämpfer).
Gefühlt hätte ich einfach eine 350er genommen.


----------



## copperheader (2. September 2017)

Hallo Bergamont-Team,
im Tread "Kettenblatt schleift am Tretlager" von ultrapain vom 29.07.2017 hatte ich bzgl. evtl Rückruf o.ä. seitens Bergamont nachgefragt. Vielleicht ist das in dem Tread ja untergegangen bei euch:
#9 :  @bergamont : Anscheinend sind von diesem Problem wohl doch mehrere betroffen. Wird seitens Bergamont hierzu noch eine Problemprüfung und evtl ein Rückruf o.ä. kommen?

Gruß copperheader


----------



## bergamont (4. September 2017)

@copperheader Ich habe eine Antwort im Thread hinterlassen.


----------



## Encore9 (5. September 2017)

Hallo bergamont!
Wie kann das sein das mein Händler euch nicht erreichen kann?
Letzte Woche Dienstag(29.08.2017)hat er bei euch 2 steckachsen für mein bergamont encore 9 2016 bestellt ,seit dem warten wir auf die Teile . Die Achsen sollten Mittwoch in den Versand gehen !Seit dem vertröstet der Händler mich !
BItte hilf mir doch weiter?!



Nachtrag 06.09.2017 Steckachsen sind eingetroffen aber die falschen !!!!!!!!!!
Es waren Steckachsen von dt swiss fürs ratchet System! !!!!!!Also fürs Encore 2017.
Ich habe ein Encore 9 2016.

Ich brauche steckachsen von Sram /Rock shox das maxle System einbaumasse:
12 × 142 maxle pivot mit einer Gesamtlänge von 190 mm und 20mm Gewinde mit einer Gewindesteigung von 1.75 mm

Wo ist das Problem,wie lange muss ich noch warten?

Ich warte ............und warte


----------



## copperheader (5. September 2017)

bergamont schrieb:


> @copperheader Ich habe eine Antwort im Thread hinterlassen.


Gesehen, danke. Mein Contrail LTD war bereits zu Bergamont und hat ein neues Innenlager bekommen. So wie es aussieht, kann es aber nicht das Problem gewesen sein. Der Abstand zwischen kleinem Kettenblatt und Tretlager passt im Moment scheinbar nur, weil der Mechaniker beim Händler dort Material abgeschliffen hat... Werde mit meinen Händler nochmal sprechen müssen! Hatte ich in dem Tread ja schon geschrieben.
Gruß copperheader


----------



## bergamont (6. September 2017)

@Encore9 Schicke mir mal bitte den Händlerkontakt per PM.


----------



## Sonder (7. September 2017)

Hallo BGM Support, Mir hat es bei meinem E-Trailster 8.0 2017 das Lager der Umlenkrolle zerlegt. Welches Mass hat dieses Industrielager? Danke & Gruss


----------



## User60311 (7. September 2017)

6803-2RS 
17x26x5


----------



## Encore9 (9. September 2017)

Hallo bergamont!
Wie kann das sein das mein Händler euch nicht erreichen kann?
Letzte Woche Dienstag(29.08.2017)hat er bei euch 2 steckachsen für mein bergamont encore 9 2016 bestellt ,seit dem warten wir auf die Teile . Die Achsen sollten Mittwoch in den Versand gehen !Seit dem vertröstet der Händler mich !
BItte hilf mir doch weiter?!



Nachtrag 06.09.2017 Steckachsen sind eingetroffen aber die falschen !!!!!!!!!!
Es waren Steckachsen von dt swiss fürs ratchet System! !!!!!!Also fürs Encore 2017.
Ich habe ein Encore 9 2016.

Ich brauche steckachsen von Sram /Rock shox das maxle System einbaumasse:
12 × 142 maxle pivot mit einer Gesamtlänge von 190 mm und 20mm Gewinde mit einerGewindesteigung von 1.75 mm

Wo ist das Problem,wie lange muss ich nochwarten?


09.09.2017
Steckachsen sind eingetroffen, 
Erneut die falschen zumindest ist es schonmal das maxle System es ist aber die Standard länge 174mm
Nochmal ich brauche die in 190 mm
Die gibt es leider nur bei euch .
Was soll ich noch tun?
Was macht ihr?

Warum habe ich euch den Händler Kontakt per pm zukommen lassen? 

Werde ich überhaupt nochmal die passenden Achsen bekommen?

Habe jedesmal 2 bestellt!
Als kleine Entschuldigung nehme ich die zweite Steckachse gerne kostenlos an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (12. September 2017)

@Encore9 Deine Nachricht erreichte uns mit dem Hinweis, dass bereits Ersatz bestellt wurde - ich war fälschlicherweise davon ausgegangen, dass das damit erledigt war.

Hier ist etwas gründlich schief gelaufen, wir schauen uns das gleich morgen an und werden sicherstellen, dass die richtigen Achsen raus gehen. Bitte entschuldige die Umstände.


----------



## bergamont (12. September 2017)

@Encore9 

Moin nochmal,

wir konnten Deinen Fall nun prüfen und klären. Leider wurde versäumt eine Info bzgl. der Achsen weiterzugeben. Die gewünschte Maxle-Achsen mit 190 mm werden von SRAM nicht mehr produziert. Wir haben uns sehr bemüht, aber die Produktionsmenge war SRAM nicht ausreichend, um einen Sonderbau zu machen.

Daher wurde im Modelljahr 2017 auf die Achsen von DT-Swiss umgestellt - diese sind in der gewünschten Länge vorhanden. Von daher war die erste Lieferung im Prinzip korrekt, leider wurder aber der oben beschriebene Umstand nicht kommuniziert, so dass der Eindruck einer Falschlieferung entstand.

Bitte einmal mit Deinem Händler klären, ob die DT-Achsen noch vorhanden sind, ansonsten müssten diese nochmal angeliefert werden.


----------



## Encore9 (12. September 2017)

Hallo
Ja werde ich sofort klären!

Muss ich dann auch nichts ändern?
Denn die dt swiss achse ist am anschlagpunkt (hebelseite) verzahnt!
Und die von Sram glatt!
Wird die Achse dann auch mittels konus ins aussende geklemmt?


----------



## Encore9 (12. September 2017)

Hab den Händler angerufen , ihr habt ihm ein paar Achsen zugeschickt. DANKE


----------



## T0RB3N (16. September 2017)

Hallo Bergamont Team,
vor ein paar Wochen habe ich ein Straitline 8.0 2016 bei einem Bergamont Fachhändler im Internet neu erworben.
Von Anfang an machte die Magura MT5 Bremse hinten zicken. Sie erzeugte Vibrationen und ein metallisches Geräusch wenn ich den  Anker geworfen habe,so dass es einen fast von den Pedalen geholt hat. Ich dachte zunächst, dass die Bremse einfach eingefahren werden muss...
Vor ein paar Tagen war ich damit zur ersten Ausfahrt für 5 Std im Bikepark. Ich hab es getestet, bestimmungsgemäß benutzt und keine wilden Sachen gemacht. Ich bin auch nicht gestürzt oder der gleichen. Als ich das Bike am nächsten Tag sauber gemacht habe, ist mir ein Haarriss an der Strebe, an der die Bremszange montiert ist, aufgefallen. Schöne Scheisse... Das hat natürlich alles erklärt.


 


Auf den Bildern erkennt man ihn gut.
Ich habe meinen Händler kontaktiert. Aber irgendwie läuft die Kommunikation, dafür dass er an mir 2299 Euro verdient hat sehr, sehr schleppend...
Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen.
Grüße


----------



## bergamont (18. September 2017)

@T0RB3N Schicke uns mal bitte eine PM mit der Rechnung, Rahmennummer und dem Händlerkontakt, dann kann ich bei meinen Kollegen den Bearbeitungsstand prüfen.


----------



## T0RB3N (18. September 2017)

10 Minuten nachdem ich den Beitrag hier gepostet habe, hat mir der Händler eine Versandmarke per Email zugeschickt... Das Bike ist nun auf dem Weg zu ihm. Ich denke, dass jetzt alles seinen Lauf nimmt und es dann bald bei euch sein wird. Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht noch sagen wie lange es dauern könnte bis die Sache erledigt ist? Ich habe Anfang Oktober geplant nach Winterberg zu fahren. Ist das realistisch? Oder ist meine Saison bereits beendet?
Grüße


----------



## Encore9 (26. September 2017)

Hallo Bergamont Support !
Habe ein Encore 2016 im Februar 2017 gekauft.Vor 2 Wochen ist mir die Sitzstrebe am Hinterbau (Bremsseitig) direkt an der Schweissnaht gerissen ! BIn darauf direkt zu einem Bergamont Händler gefahren.Jedoch habe ich dort das bike nicht gekauft!
Der Händler war trotzdem so nett den Garantiefall in Absprache mit euch anzunehmen! Ihr habt sofort gesagt das ich einen neuen Hinterbau bekomme!!!!!!
Top Top Top von euch DANKE!
Der Hinterbau ist heute beim Händler angekommen , meine Frage ist wird der Händler in dem Fall für die De-/Montage von euch entlohnt?


----------



## Encore9 (6. Oktober 2017)

HALLO Bergamont Support 
Besitze ein Encore 9 2016
Nachdem mir die Steckachse gebrochen ist , die Sitzstrebe gebrochen ist , wurde mir von euch die Sitzstrebe ersetzt .Jetzt habe ich das Problem das sich die Steckachse immer wieder löst ! DIE STECKACHSE wurde vom Händler eingebaut und ich habe sie nicht einmal berührt was kann ich tun?
Muss Fett auf die Steckachse oder nicht?
Danke im voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (9. Oktober 2017)

@Encore9 
Du schreibst die Steckache und die Sitzstrebe waren gebrochen? Anhand des vorigen und dem Rest Deines Beitrages gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich nur um die Sitzstrebe gehandelt hat - richtig?
Weiter schreibst Du, dass sich die Steckachse "immer wieder" löst, Du sie aber nicht angefasst hast weil der Händler sie montiert hat. Hat er sie dann auch "immer wieder" festgezogen oder hat sich die Steckachse nur einmal gelöst, nachdem die neue Sitzstrebe montiert wurde?

Wenn sich die Achse nach dem Tausch der Sitzstrebe gelockert hat, könnte es einfach daran liegen, dass sich nach der Neumontage noch irgenwo was gesetzt hatte. In diesem Fall würde ich beim Händler nochmal die Schraubverbindungen prüfen und die Achse wieder anziehen lassen. Dann sollte es eigentlich halten. Die Achse und das Gewinde würde ich leicht fetten, damit die Achse nicht fest gammelt und auch um Geräuschen vorzubeugen.

Unabhängig ob Fett oder nicht, sollte die Achse aber drin bleiben. Welche Achse ist genau verbaut, Maxle oder eine zum Schrauben? Bei Maxle bitte prüfen ob die Vorspannung noch stimmt.


----------



## Encore9 (9. Oktober 2017)

Hallo
Mit immer wieder meine ich, das die Achse sich schon vor dem Bruch immer gelöst hat!
Habe aber jetzt Angst diese zu fest anzuziehen, weil die Achse mir wahrscheinlich deswegen das letzte mal am Verschluss gebrochen ist.(obwohl ich die meiner Meinung nach nur handwarm angezogen habe)
Es ist die Maxle Achse!
Ja nur die Sitzstrebe!
Nach dem Austausch nur einmal, weil ich Angst habe die Steckachse festzuziehen!
An die Vorspannung traue ich mich auch nicht dran, denn beim Versuch diese zu erhöhen ist dem Händler auch eine kaputt gegangen.
Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Delete1985 (10. Oktober 2017)

Spegeli schrieb:


> Ich mal wieder mit einer Frage.
> 
> Ich besitze ja das Contrail C 6.0 2015 welches laut eurem Datenblatt:
> http://store.bergamont.de/hamburg/bikes/archiv/2015/contrail-c-60/
> ...



Ich hatte genau das gleiche. Habe dann mal bei Bosch angerufen.
Unzwar wurden von Oktober 2015 bis Januar 2016 die ersten Bosch CX Motoren hergestellt, du hast einen von diesen. Gratulation zum Prototypen  Der hält aber was, also meiner hat über 9000 Km runter bei 1100 Betriebsstunden, ohne Probleme. Hat aber auch nur 65Nm ca, das Update gibt es erst bei 75Nm Bosch müßte sonst für die paar Motoren den Modus nochmal komplett bearbeiten, daher kein Emtb-Modus für uns.


----------



## bergamont (10. Oktober 2017)

@Encore9 Für mich klingt das nach einem Problem mit der Vorspannung. Bitte sonst Deinen Händler da zu prüfen, er kann gerne auch Rücksprache im Service nehmen bzw. beim RockShox-Service anrufen. Es ist auf jeden Fall möglich die Vorspannung korrekt einzustellen, ohne die Achse zu beschädigen.
Sollte es weiter Probleme geben, wäre noch die Option auf eine reine Schraubachse zu wechseln. Weniger bewegliche Teile = weniger Chancen auf Probleme.


----------



## Encore9 (10. Oktober 2017)

Werde das mal testen


----------



## Encore9 (10. Oktober 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spegeli (11. Oktober 2017)

Delete1985 schrieb:


> Ich hatte genau das gleiche. Habe dann mal bei Bosch angerufen.
> Unzwar wurden von Oktober 2015 bis Januar 2016 die ersten Bosch CX Motoren hergestellt, du hast einen von diesen. Gratulation zum Prototypen  Der hält aber was, also meiner hat über 9000 Km runter bei 1100 Betriebsstunden, ohne Probleme. Hat aber auch nur 65Nm ca, das Update gibt es erst bei 75Nm Bosch müßte sonst für die paar Motoren den Modus nochmal komplett bearbeiten, daher kein Emtb-Modus für uns.



Servus,
Also ich war letzte Woche bei nem Fahrrad Händler hier bei mir ums Eck da sich mein kleiner Bruder bei seinem Haibike das Update drauf machen lassen wollte.
Da hab ich den Mechaniker gebeten doch mal zu schauen ob das Update bei meinem auch geht und was soll man sagen: *Es ging* 

Hat mich dann ehrlich gesagt doch etwas verwundert und nur noch mehr verwirrt. 

Leider hab ich vergessen mir das Datenblatt ausdrucken zu lassen um endlich mal genaue Infos über den Motor zu haben.
Werde ich evtl. demnächst aber mal nachholen lassen.

Jetzt is nur noch die Frage wo ich eine CX Motorabdeckung her bekomme


----------



## Delete1985 (12. Oktober 2017)

Spegeli schrieb:


> Servus,
> Also ich war letzte Woche bei nem Fahrrad Händler hier bei mir ums Eck da sich mein kleiner Bruder bei seinem Haibike das Update drauf machen lassen wollte.
> Da hab ich den Mechaniker gebeten doch mal zu schauen ob das Update bei meinem auch geht und was soll man sagen: *Es ging*
> 
> ...



Ah super, dann hast wohl nen 2016er erwischt  Bei meinen beiden hatte ich leider nicht soviel Glück.
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...erformance-line-cx-schwarz-520975/wg_id-18226


----------



## M1RO (15. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
ich besitze ein Bergamont Evolve 5.0 Rahmen von 2002.
Bekommt man noch die Hauptlagerschrauben bzw. gibt es ähnliche die ich nehmen kann?


----------



## bergamont (16. Oktober 2017)

@M1RO 
Da sind Normgrößen verbaut, die man leicht überall bekommt. Meine Aufzeichnungen bzgl. der Größe gehen leider nicht ganz so weit zurück. Ich würde die alten Lager ausbauen (lassen) und entweder selbst vermessen oder damit zum örtlichen Stahlwarenhändler gehen.

In späteren Modelljahren war das ein 61903 2RS (30x17x7 mm) verbaut. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass das bei Deinem Rad die gleiche Größe ist. Aber diese Angabe ist ohne gewähr. Daher sicherheitshalber die alten als Muster mitnehmen.


----------



## M1RO (16. Oktober 2017)

bergamont schrieb:


> @M1RO
> Da sind Normgrößen verbaut, die man leicht überall bekommt. Meine Aufzeichnungen bzgl. der Größe gehen leider nicht ganz so weit zurück. Ich würde die alten Lager ausbauen (lassen) und entweder selbst vermessen oder damit zum örtlichen Stahlwarenhändler gehen.
> 
> In späteren Modelljahren war das ein 61903 2RS (30x17x7 mm) verbaut. Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass das bei Deinem Rad die gleiche Größe ist. Aber diese Angabe ist ohne gewähr. Daher sicherheitshalber die alten als Muster mitnehmen.



Da haben wir uns leider missverstanden. Ich brauch die Schrauben quasi für die achse. 
Habe nämlich nur so kleinere die das Lager nicht ganz abdecken von aussen.


----------



## bergamont (16. Oktober 2017)

Stimmt, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Am besten Deinen Händler bitten direkt bei uns im Service anzurufen. Das müsste einer meiner Kollegen dort prüfen. Evtl. liegt dort noch was Passendes.


----------



## xrated (23. Oktober 2017)

Das obere Dämpfermaß scheint beim Encore nicht 22.2 sondern 22.4mm zu sein. Grade bei Carbon finde ich das sehr seltsam.

Gibts beim Team Rahmen einen Farbcode?

Kann man den Kettenstrebenschutz irgendwo erwerben und was kostet der?


----------



## Road_Jack (24. Oktober 2017)

Nabend,
ich hab da mal ne Frage und zwar bin ich glücklicher besitzer eines Big Air 9.0 aus 2015 mit einem L Rahmen. Könnt ihr mir sagen wie viel Federweg der Kage RC im Hinterbau hat und vllt sogar das Übersetzungsverhältnis vom Hinterbau?
Welches Domain Modell ist im Rad orginal verbaut oder könnt ihr mir vllt. sagen wo ich die passenden Service Kits für Dämpfer und Gabel bekomme (Link)?
Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus


----------



## q_FTS_p (31. Oktober 2017)

Hallo!
Habe ein 2017er Straitline Team. Bin soweit auch zufrieden, nur scheint mir der Hinterbau etwas weich zu sein (350er Feder im R2C bei 70kg fahrfertig), obwohl der Sag ziemlich passt. Jetzt ist es ein ziemliches Bügelmonster, das doch ganz gerne mal den kompletten Federweg nutzt. Nicht schlecht, nur fühlt es sich manchmal etwas undefiniert-schwammig an. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass nur ein "L" Druckstufen-Tune im Vivid verbaut ist. Gibts Erfahrungen wie sich der "M"-Tune verhält? Würde der meinem "Problem" entgegenwirken?


----------



## bergamont (2. November 2017)

xrated schrieb:


> Das obere Dämpfermaß scheint beim Encore nicht 22.2 sondern 22.4mm zu sein. Grade bei Carbon finde ich das sehr seltsam.
> 
> Gibts beim Team Rahmen einen Farbcode?
> 
> Kann man den Kettenstrebenschutz irgendwo erwerben und was kostet der?



Der Dämpfer hat beidseitig eine Einbaubreite von 22,2 mm. Hat der Dämpfer denn Luft in der oberen Aufnahme wenn die Bolzen angezogen sind?

Zum Thema Farbcode wurde hier schon mehrfach etwas geschrieben, die kurze Antwort: Nein, da keine RAL-/Pantone-/etc. Farben

Kettenstrebenschutz gibt es als Set, Infos dazu folgen in Kürze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (2. November 2017)

Road_Jack schrieb:


> Nabend,
> ich hab da mal ne Frage und zwar bin ich glücklicher besitzer eines Big Air 9.0 aus 2015 mit einem L Rahmen. Könnt ihr mir sagen wie viel Federweg der Kage RC im Hinterbau hat und vllt sogar das Übersetzungsverhältnis vom Hinterbau?
> Welches Domain Modell ist im Rad orginal verbaut oder könnt ihr mir vllt. sagen wo ich die passenden Service Kits für Dämpfer und Gabel bekomme (Link)?
> Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus



Moin,

der Kage Dämpfer hat eine Einbaulänge von 222 mm und 70 mm Hub. Bei 185 mm Federweg macht das also ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:2,6

Gabel ist original eine RockShox Domain RC Coil 26", tapered, 180mm. Service Kits gibt es für RockShox doch eigentlich an jeder Ecke. Da ich hier keinen Händler hervorheben möchte lege ich Dir die Suchmaschine Deines Vertrauens ans Herz.


----------



## bergamont (2. November 2017)

q_FTS_p schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Habe ein 2017er Straitline Team. Bin soweit auch zufrieden, nur scheint mir der Hinterbau etwas weich zu sein (350er Feder im R2C bei 70kg fahrfertig), obwohl der Sag ziemlich passt. Jetzt ist es ein ziemliches Bügelmonster, das doch ganz gerne mal den kompletten Federweg nutzt. Nicht schlecht, nur fühlt es sich manchmal etwas undefiniert-schwammig an. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass nur ein "L" Druckstufen-Tune im Vivid verbaut ist. Gibts Erfahrungen wie sich der "M"-Tune verhält? Würde der meinem "Problem" entgegenwirken?



Deiner Beschreibung nach hast Du eigentlich kein "Problem". Wenn der Hinterbau den kompletten Federweg nutzt ist das genau das was er tun soll. Wichtig in Bezug auf Dämpfertausch ist, dass wir keine Standard-Tunes verbauen, sondern die Dämpfer auf die Rahmen abgestimmt werden. Wenn Du einen Dämpfer von der Stange nimmst, kann es sein, dass sich das Fahrverhalten negativ verändert. Wenn Du ganz konkret die Druckstufe straffer abgestimmt haben möchtest, würde ich den Dämpfer zum Spezialisten schicken und entsprechend anpassen lassen.


----------



## xrated (2. November 2017)

bergamont schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer hat beidseitig eine Einbaubreite von 22,2 mm. Hat der Dämpfer denn Luft in der oberen Aufnahme wenn die Bolzen angezogen sind?



Das sind definitiv keine 22,2 , habe auch 2 Wippen da die gleich sind. Und Carbon mag so eine Verformung gar nicht wenn man die Luft einfach durch anziehen ausgleicht.


----------



## bergamont (2. November 2017)

@xrated Hatte der Dämpfer denn dann auch 22,4 mm oder wurde ein Dämpfer mit 22,2 mm geliefert und hatte dieser Spiel/Luft? Im letzteren Falle wäre das etwas, dass sich der Händler oder meine Kollegen im Service anschauen sollten. Im ersten Falle könnte es auch einfach sein, dass das Maß geändert wurde und meine Aufzeichnungen noch nicht aktualisiert sind.


----------



## xrated (2. November 2017)

Weiß ich leider nicht da der Rahmen gebraucht und ohne Buchsen war. 22.4mm ist bei dem Bolzenmaß aber nicht üblich, ich denke das das in der Fabrik ungenau gefertigt wurde.
Der Vorbesitzer meinte auch das die Wippe einen Riss hätte, deswegen die zweite. Mir kam das aber nur wie ein Lackfehler vor, hab das nicht so genau angeschaut.
Hab das ganze mit einem Mitutoyo Messschieber nachgemessen, bei 22.2mm kann man noch 0.2mm Distanzscheiben dazwischen schieben. 
Vor allem sind viele Buchsen auch noch Untermaßig das man dann irgendwo bei 0.25mm Luft landet.
Bei einer Aluwippe wär das kein Problem.


----------



## bergamont (3. November 2017)

@xrated Ich spreche mit unserer Entwicklung und kläre das Sollmaß. Je nachdem was da raus kommt sehen wir weiter. Für die Zwischenzeit würde ich zwei Stahlausgleichsscheiben à 0,1 mm links und rechts der Standardbuchse einsetzen. Das ist dann technisch gesehen wie eine entsprechend breitere Buchse.


----------



## copperheader (4. November 2017)

Hallo Bergamont-Team,
könnt ihr mir den Farbcode für das Contrail 9.0 von 2016 (orange-matt) geben? Brauche den Code für einen Lackstift, z.B. von Duplicolour, um evtl Lackabplatzer oder schrammen auszubessern.
Gruß copperheader


----------



## bergamont (6. November 2017)

@copperheader Einen Farbcode können wir leider nicht nennen, da es sich bei unseren Lacken nicht um Farben aus den hierzulande üblichen Standardpaletten handelt. Wenn ein Lackstift gewünscht wird, dann empfiehlt es sich die Farbe in einem Fachgeschäft scannen zu lassen und einen entsprechenden Stift zu wählen.


----------



## copperheader (6. November 2017)

bergamont schrieb:


> @copperheader Einen Farbcode können wir leider nicht nennen, da es sich bei unseren Lacken nicht um Farben aus den hierzulande üblichen Standardpaletten handelt. Wenn ein Lackstift gewünscht wird, dann empfiehlt es sich die Farbe in einem Fachgeschäft scannen zu lassen und einen entsprechenden Stift zu wählen.


Ok, danke. Habe einen annähernd passenden von Duplicolour gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FinalRenemy (7. November 2017)

Hallo BGM-Team,

Ich habe gleich zwei Fragen an euch und hoffe dass ich hier richtig bin. (Forumsneuling ^^)

-Seit dem letzten Jahr fahre ich ein 2016er encore Team.  Leider ist das BGM-Zeichen am Steuerrohr silber=> woher bekomme ich ein schwarzes?

- Ich möchte mein Deer Hunter 8.0 auf 1x11 umbauen. Für den Umbausatz benötige ich aber die genaue Bezeichnung der Nabe... bzw. welcher Freilauf serienmäßig montiert ist. Könnt ihr mir die genaue Bezeichnung sagen?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für die Mühe.


----------



## xrated (7. November 2017)

Die Hinterachse beim Encore mit dem Sondermaß kann man sich übrigens auch selber machen wenn man das Gewinde bei einer Trek ABP weiterdreht mit M12 Gewindeeisen.


----------



## bergamont (8. November 2017)

@FinalRenemy 

Einen neuen Headbadge müsste Dein Händler bei uns im Service anfragen. Ich glaube wir haben da noch was liegen.

Was den Nabenfreilauf angeht, so ist das ein Shimano-Freilauf für 9/10/11-fach Kassetten. SRAM XD-Kassetten passen da nicht, dafür müsstest Du Dir eine andere Nabe einspeichen lassen. Einbaumaß ist 12x190mm.


----------



## MAster (16. November 2017)

Hi,
ich habe ein Kiez Slope von 2015 und würde gerne eine Pike (DJ) verbauen.
Wisst ihr welchen Federwegs ich wählen muss um die gleiche EBL, wie die original Manitou Circus Expert zu erhalten -
bzw. welche EBL gut zum Rad passt?
Und gibt es für eine hauseigene VR-Nabe ein Adapter-Kit von 20x110 auf 15x100?
Danke & Grüße
MAster


----------



## bergamont (16. November 2017)

@MAster 

Für das Kiez sind 100 mm Federweg vorgegeben. Einbaulänge der Gabel 455 mm (plus/minus ein paar mm sind ok).

Ein Adapterkit können wir leider nicht anbieten.


----------



## MAster (17. November 2017)

bergamont schrieb:


> @MAster
> 
> Für das Kiez sind 100 mm Federweg vorgegeben. Einbaulänge der Gabel 455 mm (plus/minus ein paar mm sind ok).
> 
> Ein Adapterkit können wir leider nicht anbieten.



Hi, danke für die Antwort.
Kann das wirklich sein? Die Pike DJ hat 482mm - 100mm travel Axle to crown 
https://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/pike-dj#specs,
laut eurer Webseite hat die verbaute Manitou Circus sogar 115mm travel:
http://store.bergamont.de/hamburg/bikes/archiv/2015/kiez-slope/
(Auf der Manitou Seite wird die gar ned angeboten - nur 80 / 100 /130
*Crown to Axle* 458 / 478 / 508 https://www.manitoumtb.com/products/forks/circus/

Grüße

MAster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (17. November 2017)

@MAster 
Sorry, glatt das "Slope" überlesen - war beim Hardtail. Also nochmal und diesmal richtig:
Einbaulänge: 485mm
Federweg: 115 mm (bis 120 mm ist freigegeben)


----------



## thomas1969 (19. November 2017)

Hallo , 

Ich würde gerne mein 2017 er Bergamont Encore 9.0 auf einen leichteren Fox Dämpfer umbauen . Hat das Encore eine spezielle Dämpferabstimmung ? Wäre nett wenn ihr mir da eine Info geben könntet . 

Danke


----------



## bergamont (23. November 2017)

@thomas1969 Ja, unsere vollgefederten Bikes haben alle individuell abgestimmte Dämpfer-Setups. Von einem Austausch gegen einen Seriendämpfer können wir im allgemeinen nur abraten. Wir hatten dazu hier im Form auch schon öfters etwas geschrieben.
Idealerweise müsstest Du bzw. Dein Händler den Dämpfer unter Angabe des Modells direkt über Fox mit der korrekten Abstimmung beziehen. Hierzu sei allerdings gesagt, dass wir nicht für alle Möglichkeiten auch ein Setup erstellt haben. Wenn der gewünschte Dämpfer also nie in einem unserer EnCore-Modelle verbaut war, sieht es mit der Abstimmung schlecht bzw. zumindest schwierig aus.

Unsere Empfehlung ist möglichst immer den bzw. einen Seriendämpfer zu nehmen, da diese die beste Performance bieten (auch wenn vielleicht mal eine Einstellmöglichkeit weniger vorhanden ist).


----------



## cxfahrer (23. November 2017)

@bergamont: ist eigentlich mal ein Nachfolger für das Trailster geplant?
Meins ist schon arg gerockt, aber ich hoffe ja auf einen etwas längeren Nachfolger. Das Tretlager darf gern 5mm höher sein  !




(Bild vor nem Jahr)


----------



## bergamont (23. November 2017)

@cxfahrer Die nächste Ausbaustufe ist ja schon im zweiten Modelljahr. Zum Beispiel das Trailster mit Carbonrahmen: https://www.bergamont.com/de_de/products/265618009/Bergamont-Trailster-Elite

Aber auch der Alu-Rahmen hat sich inzwischen geändert. Der Name ist halt gleich geblieben.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. November 2017)

bergamont schrieb:


> ... geändert. ..



Na geändert hat sich da aber nix an der Geo - ist immer noch so kurz in XL. Gleiche Daten wie 2015. Ausser ein wenig neuer Farbe das gleiche Bike (wenn ich das 7.0 anschaue)..
Und noch genauso irreführend die Geotabelle, da sich alles auf eine 140mm-Gabel mit 532mm Einbaulänge bezieht, die Mattoc aber 545mm hat bei 150mm (Pike evtl paar mm weniger) - dadurch wird es ja nochmal kürzer.
Nur die Carbonversion ist 2mm länger und hat 1cm mehr FW hinten.

Das bringt nix für mich.
485 Reach bei 545mm Einbaulänge gemessen (also 1,5cm länger)  und 65,5 Lenkwinkel bei 75er Sitzwinkel.
Die Kettenstreben und das Tretlager und der Federweg sollten bleiben.


----------



## rhnordpool (3. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Service Team,

bin seit 2011 mit folgendem Contrail Ltd unterwegs: http://bergamontfb.de/archiv/model.php?ref=32163
und immer noch super zufrieden.
Seit kurzem merke ich, daß der Dämpfer mit geschätzt 30-40°Sag "fährt". Hab versucht, ihn aufzupumpen. Krieg ich nicht hin. Hab das Gefühl, als würde das Ventil "dicht sein". Jedenfalls ändert sich an der Dämpfereinstellung nichts, egal wieviel bar meine Dämpferpumpe anzeigt. Undicht ist der Dämpfer auch nicht.
Werd noch ein bißchen rumprobieren

Sicherheitshalber wollte ich mich aber mal nach nem Ersatzdämpfer umschauen und hätte 2 Fragen:
a) Welches Einbaumaß hat der verbaute Fox Float RP2-XV (bzw. wie mißt man das richtig)? Finde leider bei Fox und in meinen Unterlagen nix dazu.
b) Welche Dämpferalternativen könnt ihr empfehlen, falls ihr Empfehlungen aussprechen wollt/dürft?

Danke vorab.
Gruß nach St. Pauli von nem ehemaligen Hamburger


----------



## bergamont (4. Dezember 2017)

Moin @rhnordpool 

klingt auf den ersten Blick eher nach einem Problem mit der Pumpe bzw. dem Pumpenkopf. Scheint als würde dieser Das Ventil nicht öffnen können. Vielleicht mal testweise eine andere Pumpe verwenden.

Dämpfermaße sind wie folgt:
Einbaulänge: 200 mm
Hub: 57 mm

Buchsenmaß: 24x8 mm beidseitig


Wichtig ist, dass die Dämpfer auf die einzelnen Modelle abgestimmt werden. Einfach irgendeinen Dämpfer mit den gleichen Maßen kaufen ist Glücksspiel. Daher lieber den aktuellen Dämpfer zum Service schicken und überholen lassen oder sich einen neuen Dämpfer entsprechend der bei Fox vorliegenden Spezifikationen abstimmen lassen.


----------



## rhnordpool (4. Dezember 2017)

Moin
und danke für die schnelle Antwort. Da ich nicht so der große "Bikepfleger" bin, hab ich schon selber in die Richtung "Ventil blockiert, Dämpferpumpe öffnet Ventil nicht richtig bzw. ich bin zu blöd, die Pumpe richtig zu bedienen" gedacht. 
Habs gerade nochmal probiert und siehe da, konnte den Dämpfer heute aufpumpen, so wie gewünscht. Soweit alles Paletti.

Trotzdem gut, die Dämpfermaße mal zu haben und archivieren zu können. 
Und danke für die Tipps, falls der Dämpfer doch mal den Geist aufgeben sollte.

Nachdem der Dämpfer seinen Dienst seit gut 7 Jahren klaglos und ohne Service versehen hat (ich fahre immerhin so 2500-3000 km/Jahr meist auf felsigen und wurzeligen Trails), rechne ich damit, daß meine Glücksphase mal so langsam zu Ende geht.

Wünsche ne gute und erholsame (Vor-)Weihnachtszeit.


----------



## xrated (13. Dezember 2017)

RAL5015 ist relativ ähnlich beim Encore

Die 22,4 Buchse passt oben einwandfrei und ist spielfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## modo72 (14. Dezember 2017)

hallo liebes bergamont team 
 ich muss mal mein unmut kund tun. mein sohn 14 jahre besitzt ein straitline team edition 2013 was ständig in der fachwerkstatt gepflegt und instand gesetzt wird alleine in diesen jahr über 1800 euro an ersatzteile (neue Gabel 1250 euro) es wurden nur orginalteile verbaut wie bei der ausslieferung jetzt ist der hinterbau gebrochen besser gesagt nur die verbindungssträbe an der der bremssattel befestigt wird und ich bekomme die aussage von meiner fachwerkstatt das dieses ersatzteil nicht einzeln zu bekommen ist nur ein neuer rahmen preis 1480 euro a hat die fachwerkstatt in meinen besein fast 2 stunden umher telefoniert und b dann diese ausage zu bekommen. das kann doch nicht sein. das es keine ersatzteile für ein 4 jahre altes fahrrad gibt oder das man wegen einer kleinen verbindungsträbe ein ganzen rahmen kaufen muss. dazu kommt das die sträbe genau an der schweißnaht gerissen ist was aus meiner sicht dann auf falsche verarbeitung hinweist. eins weis ich jetzt schon genau das ich für meine andern drei kinder genau überlegen werde ob ich nochmal ein bergamont kaufe, denn die entscheidung ein gutes teueres robustes fahrrad zu kaufen das vom 10 bis zum 16 lebensjahr hält (bei ständiger wartung durch fachwerstatt) war wohl die falsche mfg thomas papa von 4 kindern 14, 10,  8, 8,


----------



## bergamont (15. Dezember 2017)

@modo72 Schicke uns bitte mal per PN ein Foto des Schadens und des Kaufbeleges, sowie den Kontakt zum Händler. Dann kann ich mir den Vorgang mit meinen Kollegen aus dem Service nochmal anschauen und prüfen was hier möglich ist. Vielen Dank.


----------



## kyburger (16. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
ich musste zwecks Buchsentausch den Dämpfer (McLeod) aus meinem Trailster ausbauen (EX 7.0 von 2015). Nun würde ich gerne wissen, wie viel Drehmoment die Schrauben der Dämpferaufnahmen oben und unten brauchen. Im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Lagern steht da nichts drauf.  Danke schonmal.


----------



## bergamont (16. Dezember 2017)

@kyburger 10-12 Nm als Richtwert. Wichtig ist, dass sich der Dämpfer in den Buchsen und die Buchsen nicht im Rahmen drehen.


----------



## kyburger (16. Dezember 2017)

Top! Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## DerHackbart (20. Dezember 2017)

Auch wenn es hier im MTB Bereich nicht so 100% reinpasst, aber welche Spezifikationen wird denn die hintere Steckachse im Grandurance Gravel Bike haben? Insbesondere würde mich die Gewindesteigung interessieren.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## bergamont (20. Dezember 2017)

@DerHackbart Da kommen DT-Swiss Steckachsen mit einem 12x1,75 Gewinde zum Einsatz. Länge der Achse hinten 164 mm, vorne 120mm.


----------



## DerHackbart (20. Dezember 2017)

bergamont schrieb:


> @DerHackbart Da kommen DT-Swiss Steckachsen mit einem 12x1,75 Gewinde zum Einsatz. Länge der Achse hinten 164 mm, vorne 120mm.


Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung, damn steht ja einem Anhängerbetrieb Nichts im Weg!

Gesendet vong Handy her


----------



## bergamont (22. Dezember 2017)

@DerHackbart 

Bitte beim Grandurance und dem Anhängerbetrieb folgendes beachten:

Die Grandurance RD Modelle zählen bei uns zu der Kategorie City, Trekking und Urban Fahrräder. Während alle anderen Grandurance-Modelle zur Kategorie Road bzw. Cyclocross zählen und ausdrücklich nicht für den Anhängerbetrieb freigegeben sind.

Bergamont City, Trekking und Urbanräder (inkl. Grandurance RD) sind für Anhänger und Kindersitze zugelassen. Bergamont übernimmt jedoch keine Haftung oder Garantie bei der Benutzung von Anhängern und Kindersitzen, da es hierfür eine Vielzahl von Befestigungssystemen gibt, einschließlich der technischen Spezifikationen für diese Systeme und der damit verbundenen Probleme.

Wir sind bemüht hier zukünftig eine eindeutige Regelung zu finden, die es uns auch erlaubt diese Nutzungsweise vollumfänglich in unserer Garantie einzuschließen. Bis das nicht gelungen ist, gilt das oben bzw. in unseren Bedienungsanleitungen Geschriebene bzgl. der Nutzung von Anhängern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerHackbart (22. Dezember 2017)

bergamont schrieb:


> @DerHackbart
> 
> Bitte beim Grandurance und dem Anhängerbetrieb folgendes beachten:
> 
> ...




Danke für den Hinweis, auch wenn ich es nicht wirklich gern höre. 

Das gibt mir bei der Wahl meines zukünftigen Do-It- All Rades natürlich zu denken... Da werde ich wohl mal bei den Konkurrenzherstellern nachfragen wie die zum Anhängerbetrieb stehen.


Allerdings sehe ich die Gefahr im Anhängerbetrieb nicht so wahnsinnig groß, da die Befestigung über die Steckachse erfolgt. Ich denke da verteilt sich die Last einigermaßen gut. Es handelt sich ja auch nicht um einen Plastik - oder Leichtbaurahmen.
Zu dieser Annahme braucht ihr euch natürlich nicht äussern.


----------



## kerner67 (23. Januar 2018)

Heute hat es mir das Lager der Umlenkrolle meines E-Line Contrail C 6.0 zerbröselt. Zuerst Klackergeräusche, dann schabende Geräusche und Blockieren.
So wie es aussieht, hat es durch das defekte Lager die Schwinge in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Jedenfalls sind deutliche Schleifspuren zu erkennen. 


Muss die Schwinge ausgetauscht werden?
Mein Bike ist 14 Monate alt und hat rund 5000 km auf der Uhr.


----------



## bergamont (23. Januar 2018)

@kerner67 Bitte einmal damit zu Deinem Händler, das müssen sich die Kollegen vom Service anschauen, abhängig vom Schaden wird dann entschieden ob ein Tausch nötig ist.


----------



## MTBpleasure (30. Januar 2018)

Hier habe ich etwas zu dem Bergamont Deer Hunter 6.0 geschrieben. 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bergamont-deer-hunter-6-0.751359/page-3#post-15054725

Welche Federgabeln sind denn für das Bike frei gegeben? Die RS Bluto?


----------



## bergamont (30. Januar 2018)

@MTBpleasure 
Erstmal Danke und Kompliment für Dein Feedback. Wir lesen immer wieder gerne ausführliche Kritiken wie Deine.

Was die Federgabel betrifft, so sind der Rahmen vom 6.0 und 8.0 bis auf die Farbe identisch. Dementsprechend passt die Bluto mit 80 mm Federweg genauso und ist auch von unserer Seite aus kein Problem.


----------



## MTBpleasure (31. Januar 2018)

@bergamont 
Danke für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MFa (10. Februar 2018)

@bergamont 
Hallo,
Kurze Frage: Ist der Rahmen vom 2016er Roxtar 6.0 für eine Gabel mit 120mm Federweg freigegeben?


----------



## bergamont (10. Februar 2018)

@MFa 
Roxtar Rahmen sind bis 100 mm Federweg freigegeben.


----------



## MFa (11. Februar 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Mfg


----------



## kerner67 (15. Februar 2018)

Noch mal eine Frage zu meinem E-Line Contrail C 6.0:
Ich habe die Gabel MANITOU MARVEL COMP 29" und eine 180er Bremsscheibe. Darf ich an dieser Gabel mit entsprechendem Adapter auch eine 200er Bremsscheibe fahren?


----------



## bergamont (15. Februar 2018)

@kerner67  Für eine Bestätigung müsstest Du Dich aber am besten an den Gabelhersteller, also Manitou, wenden. Leider geht dieses Maß aus den mir verfügbaren Unterlagen nicht hervor. Ich meine aber, dass das bei diesem Modell möglich ist.


----------



## Spegeli (3. März 2018)

Ich will bei meinem Bergamont Contrail C 6.0 2015 die Sattelstütze durch eine Vario Sattelstütze mit Innenverlegung ersetzen, was darf die für eine max. Länge haben?


----------



## bergamont (3. März 2018)

@Spegeli In der Serie hatten wir z.B. beim Contrail C 8.0 eine 350 mm Länge verbaut. Mehr dürfte in aller Regel nicht funktionieren, wobei das immer von Rahmenhöhe und Sitzhöhe abhängig ist. Messe bei Dir mal vom Kabelausgang vorne am Sitzrohr bis zur Oberkante des Sitztrohres. 2-3 cm abziehen, um der Zug- oder Leitungsverlegung Rechnung zu tragen und Du hast die maximale Einstecktiefe im Rahmen. Je nach Sitzhöhe kannst Du daraus ableiten wie lange der feste Teil der Stütze maximal sein darf. Bedenke, dass Du bei vollständig ausgefahrener Stütze Deine aktuelle Sitzhöhe treffen musst.


----------



## Spegeli (4. März 2018)

bergamont schrieb:


> Was die MT5 angeht, so wäre diese Bremse als Alternative möglich, jedoch muss sie durch eine Fachwerkstatt montiert werden (Rechnung als Nachweis aufbewahren). Außerdem hinten max. 160 mm Bremsscheibe und vorne 180 mm bzw. im Falle einer Freigabe durch Manitou auch 203 mm - zu letzterem geben wir die Info noch weiter, sowie wir sie erhalten.



Servus,
hätte hierzu noch ne kurze Frage und zwar mit der Standard Shimano BR-M506 ist hinten Standard eine 180mm drauf, Magura gibt aber bei der MT5 für mein Contrail C 6.0 2015 nur die Freigabe bis 160mm (hinten), habe ich das richtige Verstanden?


----------



## bergamont (5. März 2018)

@Spegeli Eben nochmal gecheckt, da hat sich wohl ein Fehler eingeschlichen. Tatsächlich wurde das Contrail C 6.0 mit 180/180 Scheiben ausgeliefert und nicht mit 160 mm hinten. Von daher ist der der Hinterbau natürlich auch bis 180 mm freigegeben.


----------



## Spegeli (5. März 2018)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Spegeli Eben nochmal gecheckt, da hat sich wohl ein Fehler eingeschlichen. Tatsächlich wurde das Contrail C 6.0 mit 180/180 Scheiben ausgeliefert und nicht mit 160 mm hinten. Von daher ist der der Hinterbau natürlich auch bis 180 mm freigegeben.


Vielen dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung.
Hätte aber noch ne Frage ^^
Was für eine Postmount Aufnahme hat mein Bike hinten? 6" Aufnahme oder 5" Aufnahme?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (5. März 2018)

Die Aufnahme ist eine PM6


----------



## BURNS (19. März 2018)

Hallo Bergamont Team,

ich bräuchte für mein 2017er Straitline Team den Adapter damit ich hinten die kurze Kettenstrebeneinstellung fahren kann. Kann ich den direkt bei euch ordern, sonst muß ich wieder mit dem Auto durch die Gegend gurken obwohl die Post ja eh jeden Tag hier vorbei kommt.


----------



## bergamont (19. März 2018)

@BURNS Ich verstehe richtig, dass Du den Adapter bzw. die Aufnahme für die Bremse brauchst? Die gibt es als Set unter der Artikelnummer 254441. Wir können leider nichts direkt verschicken bzw. verkaufen. Das läuft alles über unsere Händler.


----------



## BURNS (19. März 2018)

Super vielen Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Genau das meinte ich. Mit der Nummer ist mir auch geholfen. Merci!


----------



## Blackjeck (24. März 2018)

Hallo Bergamont Team,

welche Rahmenlager (und jeweils wieviele) benötige ich für ein Straitline Team 2012?

Danke & Gruss


----------



## Basti138 (24. März 2018)

Guckst du


----------



## Blackjeck (25. März 2018)

@Basti138: Perfekt! Danke.


----------



## MTBpleasure (31. März 2018)

@bergamont 
Das Trailster 6.0 Modell 2017 wie breit darf der Reifen am Hinterbau maximal sein? Von aus ist ein 2,35" Reifen montiert. 2,5"?


----------



## bergamont (1. April 2018)

@MTBpleasure: 2.5" dürfte meist ein wenig zu groß sein. Bis 2.4" gibt es aber in der Regel keine Probleme. Bitte dazu auch die diversen Beiträge hier bzgl. der Angaben/Freigaben zu Reifenbreiten lesen. Das ist leider pauschal nicht immer zu sagen, da Reifen unterschiedlich große ausfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanlaruelle (1. April 2018)

Hallo Bergamont Team,
ich fahre ein Trailster EX7.0 Bj.2015 und habe die Mutter von der hinteren Steckachse verloren...:-((
Achse ist 12x142 mit M12x1,75 von Maxle (rockshox)
Wo kann ich mir eine Ersatzmutter bestellen?
Danke im voraus,
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## bergamont (1. April 2018)

@stefanlaruelle 

Das Teil gibt es unter Artikelnummer 250395 beim Bergamont Händler bzw. kann dort für dich bestellt werden.


----------



## stefanlaruelle (2. April 2018)

Super vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe,
werde eine Bestellung auslösen.
gruß


----------



## Deerhunterowner (16. April 2018)

Liebes Bergamont Team bei meinem Deer hunter 6.0 habe ich vor kurzem eine magura mt5 installiert. Soweit so gut aber leider ist mir durch die brutale bremskraft die vordere gabel gebrochen! Ist das normal? Denn ich habe die selbe scheibengröße wie standard schon drauf ist verwendet


----------



## bergamont (16. April 2018)

@Deerhunterowner Bitte einmal das Rad mit Rechung zum Händler bringen und reklamieren. Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass die Bremse dafür verantwortlich sein kann. Der Händler soll mit meinen Kollegen aus dem Service Kontakt aufnehmen, dort wird Deine Reklamation dann entsprechend geprüft.


----------



## Deerhunterowner (16. April 2018)

Mir wäre es eigentlich lieber wenn ich eine neue gabel bekommen würde denn ich hänge an dem rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deerhunterowner (16. April 2018)

Wäre es mögloch das ich die gabel vom deer hunter 8.0 geschickt bekomme denn diese soll so wie ich gehört habe der bremskraft standhalten


----------



## bergamont (16. April 2018)

Eben darum geht es ja bei einer Reklamation. Wenn was bricht gibt es(vereinfacht gesagt) nur zwei mögliche Ursachen: Material- oder Verarbeitungsfehler, dann würdest Du während der Garantiezeit eine neue Gabel von uns bekommen. Oder Überlastung bzw. falscher Umgang, hier müsstest Du die Gabel zahlen.
Daher auch die Bitte mit Kaufbeleg und Bike zum Händler zu gehen, damit dieser die Sache zusammen mit unserem Service prüfen kann. Wir können nicht einfach so Teile verschicken, ohne zu wissen was hier passiert ist bzw. was die Ursache ist. Wenn die Ursache nicht gefunden und beseitigt ist, könnte das neue Teil ja genauso Schaden nehmen.


----------



## Deerhunterowner (16. April 2018)

Kann ich euch irgendwie ein bild schicken von der gabel das ihr es beurteilen könnt?


----------



## bergamont (16. April 2018)

Selbst wenn wir es anhand des Bildes einwandfrei beurteilen könnten, was nicht immer möglich ist, müsstest Du dann trotzdem zum Händler um die Abwicklung zu machen. Wir können so etwas leider nicht direkt bearbeiten. Tut mir leid.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (16. April 2018)

Ist das so schwer zu verstehen ?? Mannn Mannnn Man bei Garantie abwicklung oder dergleichen musst du zum Händler mit der Rechnung da kommst du nicht drum herum. Auf zum Händler und gut ist


----------



## Basti138 (16. April 2018)

> Mannn Mannnn Man


Ruhig bleiben, geh mal ein Stück laufen...


----------



## bergamont (16. April 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ruhig bleiben, geh mal ein Stück laufen...


Oder Radfahren...


----------



## Deerhunterowner (16. April 2018)

Wie sind die maße des konusringes beim deer hunter 6.0?


----------



## Basti138 (16. April 2018)

Das wird sicher der selbe Rahmen und der selbe Steuersatz sein, das 6.0 hat halt ne starre Gabel und das 8.0 ne Federgabel


----------



## Deerhunterowner (16. April 2018)

Ich wollte nur fragen weil ich mir jetzt eine federgabel zulege und einen neuen konusring brauche deswegen wollte ich fragen wie die maße sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (16. April 2018)

Du hast Semi Integrated tapered, oben 1/1/8 unten 1.5

http://bergamont.staging-server.de/ch_de/bikes/mtb-hardtail/allround-26/deer-hunter-60/


----------



## Deerhunterowner (16. April 2018)

Dankeschön


----------



## Basti138 (16. April 2018)

Nimm doch den alten Konus...
einzeln kriegste den sowieso nicht.


----------



## Maggus80 (24. April 2018)

Hi zusammen,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem passenden Ständer für unsere eRevox, kann mir hier jemand verlässlich sagen welche passen?

Handelsübliche KSA 40 Ständer können zwar montiert werden aber das Rad bleibt bei nur minimalem Gefällen nicht mehr stehen, weil der Winkel am Hinterbau zum Revox geändert wurde. Die letzen 10cm steigen hier an und genau da wird der Ständer ja montiert. Somit steht der Ständer senkrecht oder sogar leicht nach hinten und nicht nach vorne wie es sein sollte.

Grüße maggus


----------



## bergamont (26. April 2018)

@Maggus80
Wir empfehlen diesen Seitenständer für alle E-Revox Modelle ab Modelljahr 2018: 269490 (Atran 1228-L4)https://www.syncros.com/global/de/product/syn-kickstand-2-bolts-direct-mount?article=2506040001222


----------



## Maggus80 (26. April 2018)

Nach Auskunft 2er Online-Shops soll dieser eben auch nicht am „eRevox“ passen sonder am Revox & Roxster.

Ich habe ihn jetzt bestellt und werde schauen ob er passt.

Meiner Frau wurde gestern beim Anruf von Bergamont folgende Artikel Nr genannt welche der passende Ständer wäre ... 269490.

Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Grüße maggus


----------



## bergamont (27. April 2018)

@Maggus80 Die zweite Info ist korrekt! Der 269490 (Atran 1228-L4) ist richtig, der von mir zuerst genannte funktioniert leider nicht. Tut mir sehr leid, ich hatte da eine veraltete Liste vorliegen.


----------



## CubeManiac (4. Mai 2018)

Hallo liebes Bergamont-Team,

ich habe eine Frage:

Ich habe letztes Jahr (November 2017) ein Trailster 8.0 in Größe „L“ gekauft und bin soweit auch ganz zufrieden.
Mir ist allerdings gestern beim Putzen des Bikes aufgefallen dass die Kurbeln nur die Länge von 170mm haben.
Da ich auf allen anderen Rädern 175mm Kurbeln fahre, wegen meiner Größe von 1,83 und 89 cm Innenbeinlänge, wäre es wegen der Ergonomie sinnvoll wenn ich auf dem Trailster auch 175mm Kurbeln hätte.
Ist da beim Zusammenbau in Hamburg etwas schief gelaufen oder hat das Trailster in allen Größen von S bis XL immer nur 170mm Kurbeln?


----------



## bergamont (4. Mai 2018)

@CubeManiac Habe eben hier geantwortet. Ein Post reicht hier übrigens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (7. Mai 2018)

@bergamont 
Gibt es beim Deer Hunter 6.0 eine Beschränkung wie groß die Bremsscheibe sein darf? Ich beabsichtige einen Umbau auf die Magura MT Trail Bremse mit vorne 200 mm Scheibe und hinten 180 mm. Grünes Licht von euch?


----------



## Robert288 (8. Mai 2018)

Guten Morgen, ich habe eine Frage bezüglich des einstellen der Bremshebl am Roxter 3.0 .  Da mit der Zeit diese mit der Zeit etwas "Ausgeleiert" möchte ich diese Einstellen aber weiß nicht wie.  Es ist eine Hydraulikbremse und da will ich keine falsche Schraube aufdrehen. Würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen


----------



## bergamont (8. Mai 2018)

@MTBpleasure Die Starrgabel ist bis 180 mm Bremsscheibendurchmesser freigegeben. Solltest Du unbedingt eine größere Scheibe fahren wollen/müssen, wäre die einzige Option auf eine RS Bluto Federgabel (80 mm Federweg) umzurüsten, die ist sogar bis 220 mm Durchmesser freigegeben.

@Robert288 Deine Fehlerbeschreibung lässt leider nicht wirklich erkennen, was genau das Problem ist. Da die Bremse ein sicherheitsrelevantes Bauteil ist, welches in der Wartung eine Gewisse Fach- und Sachkenntnis erfordert, würde ich dringend den Gang in die Werkstatt empfehlen. Ansonsten gibt es auf der Webseite des Herstellers Dokumentation in form einiger PDF-Dateien zum Herunterladen


----------



## CubeManiac (11. Mai 2018)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie hoch das Anzugsdrehmoment der oberen und unteren Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben beim Trailster ist?
Danke!


----------



## bergamont (11. Mai 2018)

@CubeManiac Das sind die ganz normalen Dämpferbolzen aus Stahl, da sind 8-10 Nm angesagt. Wichtig ist zu prüfen, dass sich die Dämpferbuchsen nicht im Rahmen bzw. dem Umlenkhebel drehen, sondern ausreichend durch dei Bolzen geklemmt werden.
Drehen sich die Buchsen, bitte die Einbaubreite überprüfen und wen OK das Anzugsmoment Schrittweise leicht erhöhen. Sollten die Buchsen zu viel Spiel in den Aufnahmen haben, müssen entweder Stahlausgleichscheiben oder breitere Buchsen verwendet werden, damit die Bolzen die nötige Flächenpassung herstellen können, oder überdreht zu werden.


----------



## CubeManiac (11. Mai 2018)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo17502 (11. Mai 2018)

Kurze Frage: Welches Schaltauge (genaue Bezeichnung) passt in das Encore von 2017?


----------



## bergamont (11. Mai 2018)

@Jo17502 Wir sprechen hier nur vom Innenzug? Diese Dinger sind seit Jahren genormt. Ich würde empfehlen einen Edelstahlzug von SRAM oder Shimano zu nutzen. Andere Anbieter wie Jagwire o.ä. tun aber genauso ihren Dienst. Durchmesser ist 1,2mm.


----------



## CubeManiac (13. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

passt diese Gabel:

https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...OX PIKE RCT3 SA FEDERGABEL 160 MM (27,5 ZOLL)

in einen Encore Rahmen von 2017?

Danke!


----------



## bergamont (13. Mai 2018)

CubeManiac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> passt diese Gabel:
> 
> ...



Korrektur: Ja, das würde passen 160/170mm Federweg sind in Ordnung.


----------



## CubeManiac (13. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Antwort.
Aber werden nicht alle Encores mit „nur“ 170 mm Gabel geliefert, egal ob Manitou oder Rock Shox?


----------



## bergamont (13. Mai 2018)

Eben die Antwort korrigiert, ich war beim Big Air - sorry!


----------



## CubeManiac (13. Mai 2018)

Hatte ich fast vermutet
Also würde die von mir oben verlinkte RS Pike passen, auch vom Offset?


----------



## bergamont (14. Mai 2018)

27,5" Gabeln haben heute eine entsprechend des größeren Durchmessers angepasste Vorbiegung (Offset), hat weniger was mit dem Federweg zu tun. Von daher ja, das passt auch.


----------



## CubeManiac (14. Mai 2018)

Danke nochmals!


----------



## Kelpo (22. Mai 2018)

Hallo, ich möchte bei meinem Revox 8.0 eine Vario-Sattelstütze mit externer Ansteuerung verbauen. Um den Zug ordentlich zu verlegen, ist in den Clips, die die Züge am Oberrohr fixieren leider keine zusätzliche Aussparung für einen weiteren Zug vorhanden. Wo bekomme ich welche her, die hierfür geeignet sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (22. Mai 2018)

@Kelpo Ich fürchte einen größeren Clip haben wir leider nicht im Angebot. Das gehen max. drei Kabel durch. Was Du machen könntest, wäre die Leitung bzw. das Kabel von der Variostütze mit kleinen Kabelbindern am linken Kabel zu befestigen. Das sieht dann immer noch halbwegs sauber aus und hält problemlos.


----------



## xrated (8. Juni 2018)

Mit welcher Einbauhöhe wurden beim Encore die 65° gemessen? Das Rad gibts ja mit verschiedenen Gabeln zum kaufen.


----------



## bergamont (11. Juni 2018)

@xrated Im Geochart ist die Einbaulänge mit 554 mm und 44 mm Vorbiegung angegeben.


----------



## xrated (28. Juni 2018)

kostet ein Encore Schaltauge wirklich 30€ ???


----------



## bergamont (28. Juni 2018)

@xrated Wir geben hier keine UVP vor, aber wenn ich die gängigen Kalkulationen zu Grunde lege, liegt das noch im normalen Bereich. Dieses Schaltauge ist etwas teurer als ein "normales" Schaltauge, da bei Coax-Pivot-Rahmen das Schaltauge gleichzeitig die Achse für den Drehpunkt im Rahmen bildet. Daher muss dieses Teil aus dem Vollen CNC-gefräst werden - im Vergleich zu einem regulären Schaltauge welches normalerweise nur kurz nachbearbeitet werden muss, leider aufwendiger und damit teurer.


----------



## GlenR (4. Juli 2018)

Hallo bergamont,

ist es möglich bei meinem E-Helix Expert den EMTB Modus aufzuspielen?


----------



## bergamont (4. Juli 2018)

@GlenR Das ist je nach Software-Stand möglich. Evtl. kann es der Händler direkt machen, ansonsten muss sich unser Service nochmal beim Händler aufschalten.


----------



## GlenR (4. Juli 2018)

bergamont schrieb:


> @GlenR Das ist je nach Software-Stand möglich. Evtl. kann es der Händler direkt machen, ansonsten muss sich unser Service nochmal beim Händler aufschalten.


Danke für die Info. Was bräuchte man für einen Software-Stand? Hab es erst letztens auslesen lassen. Bin grad bei der Arbeit, aber daheim kann ich nachschauen.


----------



## Basti138 (14. Juli 2018)

Gibts eigentlich schon irgendwo Bilder der 2019er Modellpalette?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (16. Juli 2018)

Die Presse hat schon diverse Bikes abgelichtet, unsere gesamte Modellpalette gibt es Ende August bei uns auf der Seite.


----------



## <NoFear> (17. Juli 2018)

Servus! Habe ein Problem und eine kleine Frage wegen Garantie / Gewährleistung etc...

Problem: Habe ein 2015er Trailster 9.0EX. Dort ist eine SRAM Guide RS Bremse verbaut. Leider zeigt sich nun bei meiner Vorderradbremse das altbekannte Problem des "hängenden Geberkolbens". Das heisst die komplette Bremshebeleinheit muss ausgetauscht werden. Sram hat bereits vor mehreren Monaten bestätigt, dass dieses Problem bei den Guidebremsen R, RS, etc.  existiert.

Jetzt die Frage: Lohnt es sich bei meinem freundlichen Bergamonthändler vorbeizuschauen, sodass die Bremse vom Händler auf Garantie / Gewährleistung eingeschickt wird?? Oder kann ich nur noch auf Kulanz hoffen?


----------



## bergamont (17. Juli 2018)

@<NoFear> Probieren würde ich es, allerdings muss sich der Händler hierfür direkt an SRAM wenden. Wir könnten die Bremse auch nur weiter schicken. Ob es bzgl. des von dir genannten Problems seitens SRAM eine offizielle Aussage bzw. Handlungsweise gibt, entzieht sich jedoch meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Lighttower (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Bergamont Vitox 5.3, könnt Ihr mir sagen welche Schaltauge dazu gehört? Brauche ich die hier?
Mein Schaltwerk war eingerostet, ich wollte es auswechseln, aber ich kriege es nicht von der Schaltauge runter, Gott sei danke habe ich die problemlos abbekommen.
Wenn ich schon hier bin, könnt Ihr mir auch sagen wie die kleinen "Dinger" heißen die die Kabeln unter dem Rahmen festhalten? Eins ist gebrochen und möchte es ersetzen.


----------



## bergamont (19. Juli 2018)

@Lighttower Das benötigte Schaltauge hat den Namen BGM-H011 - ob das verlinkte Teil passt, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Optisch sieht es ähnlich aus, aber ähnlich muss nicht unbedingt passen.

Die Kabel/Leitungen kann man einfach mit Kabelbindern befestigen. Diese kleinen Plastik-Clipse hat Dein Händler möglicherweise in der Werkstatt liegen, sind aber auch nicht unbedingt notwendig.


----------



## Lighttower (19. Juli 2018)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Lighttower Das benötigte Schaltauge hat den Namen BGM-H011 - ob das verlinkte Teil passt, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Optisch sieht es ähnlich aus, aber ähnlich muss nicht unbedingt passen.
> 
> Die Kabel/Leitungen kann man einfach mit Kabelbindern befestigen. Diese kleinen Plastik-Clipse hat Dein Händler möglicherweise in der Werkstatt liegen, sind aber auch nicht unbedingt notwendig.


Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (20. Juli 2018)

bergamont schrieb:


> @<NoFear> Probieren würde ich es, allerdings muss sich der Händler hierfür direkt an SRAM wenden. Wir könnten die Bremse auch nur weiter schicken. Ob es bzgl. des von dir genannten Problems seitens SRAM eine offizielle Aussage bzw. Handlungsweise gibt, entzieht sich jedoch meiner Kenntnis.



Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung. 
Bremse wird über den Händler reklamiert.


----------



## Spegeli (30. Juli 2018)

Bergamont Contrail C 6.0 2015

Lässt sich bei diesem Bike das Ritzel von 18t auf ein kleineres: 14,16 oder 17t umrüsten?

Und gibt es eine Freigabe für die Shimano 10fach Kassette (11-42)? Bzw. wäre diese. Möglich mit dem Standard Verbauten Schaltwerk (Rd-m670 sgs)?


----------



## Muko (31. Juli 2018)

Hallo, 
ich will mir ein Schaltauge für mein Trailster 9.0 2016 für schlechte Zeiten besorgen. Welches brauche ich da? Vg


----------



## Laxer (2. August 2018)

Welches Bosch-Ladegerät wird denn beim E-Revox 7.0 EQ (Modell 2018) mitgeliefert?
Der Compact Charger oder der Standard Charger?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eine Rückmeldung


----------



## bergamont (2. August 2018)

@Laxer Das Compact-Ladegerät ist im Lieferumfang enthalten

@Muko Das Schaltauge hat die Bezeichnung BGM-H035

@Spegeli Das Schaltwerk schafft maximal 36Z auf dem Ritzel. Daher damit keine größere Kassette möglich. Den Rest der Anfrage bearbeiten wir gerade noch.


----------



## JulianFritz (5. August 2018)

Hallo,
Vorne weg, bin relativ unerfahren auf dem Gebiet...
Hab ein Straitline Team von 2011! Mir hat es die Steckachse inkl. Schaltaugen zerlegt!
Die über den Fachhändler gekauften Schaltaugen (BGM H029A / B) passen aber meiner Meinung nach nicht! Kann das an der Nabe liegen? 
Dazu ein paar Daten: 
Shimano Saint OLD 150 FH-M815
Steckachse Maxle 157x12mm
(War beim Kauf so Montiert)

Welche Bezeichnung haben die benötigten Schaltaugen für die erwähnte Nabe? Oder gibt es da eine Art Adapter? 

Gruß


----------



## bergamont (6. August 2018)

@JulianFritz Es gibt zwei Sorten dieser Schaltaugen/Ausfallenden: einmal mit einer Tasche für die Achse (157 mm) und einmal ohne die Tasche (150 mm). Ich schätze du hast die Ausfallenden mit Tasche bekommen und die Einbaubreite ist jetzt 7 mm zu breit für Deine 150er Achse.

Für 157 mm Einbaubreite (mit Tasche):

BGM Dropout H029A -> 245930
BGM Dropout H029B -> 245931

Für 150 mm Einbaubreite (ohne Tasche):

BGM Dropout H029A150 -> 246836
BGM Dropout H029B150 -> 246837

A ist immer Antriebsseite, also mit Schaltauge
B ist immer Bremsseite

Serienmäßig montiert wurden immer die Ausfallenden für 157 mm Einbaubreite. Daher muss beim Nachbestellen auch extra gesagt werden, dass man die für die schmalere Einbaubreite braucht.


----------



## JulianFritz (6. August 2018)

bergamont schrieb:


> @JulianFritz Es gibt zwei Sorten dieser Schaltaugen/Ausfallenden: einmal mit einer Tasche für die Achse (157 mm) und einmal ohne die Tasche (150 mm). Ich schätze du hast die Ausfallenden mit Tasche bekommen und die Einbaubreite ist jetzt 7 mm zu breit für Deine 150er Achse.
> 
> Für 157 mm Einbaubreite (mit Tasche):
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung! Genau so sieht es aus , jetzt weiß ich was ich benötige!


----------



## Bolle. (6. August 2018)

Hallo liebes Bergamont Team.

Bin stolzer Besitzer eines Bergamont Big Air 9.2, wollte mir jetzt für den Urlaub noch schnell einen Steuersatz und das Schaltauge bestellen sowie die Befestigung auf der Bremsseite.
Da ich nichts verändert habe,müsste ja dann "H029A" und "H029B" passen,oder?

Beim Steuersatz bin ich mir nicht sicher, leider finde ich auch nirgendwo angaben dazu im Web ^^
https://www.bike24.de/p18751.html Könnte dies der Richtige sein?
Über Hilfe würde ich mich natürlich sehr freuen

Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus

Sonnige Grüße


----------



## bergamont (6. August 2018)

@Bolle. Ja, das sind dann die Standardausfallenden. Als Ersatz brauchst Du aber wirklich nur das Schaltauge. Die linke Seite muss eigentlich nur dann getauscht werden, wenn man die Einbaubreite wechselt oder man Grobmotoriker ist und das Gewinde kaputt gemacht hat (frag mich woher ich das weiß).
Steuersatz passt von den Lagerschalen, bitte einmal checken welcher Gabelschaft verbaut ist - bei 1 1/8" passt es. Wenn die Gabel Tapered oder 1.5" ist, muss der Steuersatz entsprechend andere Konen haben. Im Zweifel kurz bei der Werkstatt checken lassen, was genau verbaut ist. Kann das leider aus meinen Unterlagen nicht mehr ersehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VincentSchock (7. August 2018)

@bergamont Hallo liebes Bergamont Team,
ich habe ein Trailster 8.0 aus dem Jahre 2016. Nun ist mit ein kleines Plastik teil kaputt gegangen. Dies befindet sich an einer Buchse zwischen dem Übergange der Unterstrebe auf die Sattelstrebe. Nun war ich bei dem Nächsten Händler und dieser hat mir erzählt das man dies nur ersetzten könnte wenn man das ganze Lagerset Kaufen würde welches 160 Euro kostet. Dafür habe ich als Student einfach kein Geld. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dieses Teil auch anderweitig zu erwerben?
MfG Vincent


----------



## cxfahrer (7. August 2018)

Tja, dran rumhebeln ist da nicht so super, die muss man von innen vorsichtig rausklopfen! Bzw man lässt sie besser drin, wenn man nicht lackieren muss.
AFAIK sind das Normlager von igus. Such mal dort nach den Maßen, falls dir @bergamont nicht weiter helfen kann.


----------



## bergamont (7. August 2018)

@VincentSchock
Die Lager sind allesamt Normteile und können auch einzeln über den Stahlwarenhandel bezogen werden. Diese Gleitlager gibt es auch direkt über IGUS. Lagergrößen haben wir hier aufgezeigt.
Die Komplettsets sind eher dafür gedacht wenn Umlenkhebel oder komplett die Bolzen ersetzt werden müssen.


----------



## bergamont (7. August 2018)

@Spegeli Bezüglich deiner Frage nach Tausch von Motorritzel und Kassette, folgende Info:
Kassetten und Ritzel dürfen nur so getauscht werden, dass sich das max./min. Übersetzungsverhältnis nicht verändert. Es ist also beispielsweise möglich eine Kassette eines anderen Herstellers und in einer anderen Wertigkeit zu verbauen, so lange das kleinste und größte Ritzel die gleiche Zähnezahl aufweist wie in der Serie (die Abstufung dazwischen kann also auch eine andere sein). Beim Tausch des Motorritzel müsste die Kassette entsprechend angepasst werden, was sich in der Praxis aber wohl schwierig gestalten würde.
Hintergrund dieser Regel sind einerseits die CE-Konformität (das ist der rechtliche Teil), andererseits wird jeder Antrieb auf die serienmäßigen Übersetzungsverhältnisse hin programmiert, ändert man diese funktioniert die Unterstützung nicht mehr optimal und der Motor bzw. die Steuerung laufen möglicherweise nicht innerhalb der vorgesehen Parameter.


----------



## Spegeli (7. August 2018)

Bergamont Contrail C 6.0 2015

Vielen Dank bzgl. der Infos zum Ritzel / Kassettentausch.
Laut einem Händler bei mir wäre es möglich z.b. 15 vorne und hinten auf 11fach Schaltwerk (z. B. 11-46) umzurüsten. Das man etwas umprogrammieren müssten hat er mir ebenfalls mitgeteilt. Dies würde der Händler übernehmen..

Also scheitert es wohl nur an der CE Freigabe da nichts anderes als 11-36 Zähne verbaut werden darf? Richtig? 

Und dann habe ich noch eine kurze Frage bzgl. Reifen da diese abgefahren sind und somit ein tauscht ansteht. 

Welche max. Reifenbreite ist mit der Standard Felge in Kombination mit dem. Rahmen möglich?


----------



## Fisch1982 (8. August 2018)

Hallo Bergamont!
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit im Raum Salzburg/Berchtesgaden das Encore und Trailster ausgiebig Probe zu fahren?


----------



## bergamont (8. August 2018)

@Spegeli Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der Händler das tatsächlich mit seinen Werkzeugen umprogrammieren kann. Habe dazu nochmal eine interne Anfrage gestartet, aber ich bin auf dem Stand, dass das in den Bereich an Parametern fällt den der Hersteller vorgibt und der nicht ohne weiteres geändert werden kann. Hier tut sich aber auch immer recht viel, von daher würde ich mich melden wenn ich noch was anderes höre.
Wenn es der Händler offiziell ohne Einschränkungen anbietet und dir eine Rechnung ausstellt, ist er aber sowieso in der Pflicht was die Gewährleistung und sonstige Konsequenzen angeht. Das sollte dann halt auch alles entsprechend auf der Rechnung dokumentiert sein.

@Fisch1982 Du kannst bei Zweirad Schröck in Ampfing anfragen, ob und was die aktuell stehen haben. Das ist das nächstgelegene Test-Center.


----------



## ChristianKlaer (10. August 2018)

Hallo. Ich würde gerne an meinem Roxtar 9.0 eine absenkbare Sattelstütze verbauen, muss ich etwas beachten? Gibt es freigegebene Sattelstützen oder Empfehlungen? Gruß Christian


----------



## bergamont (12. August 2018)

@ChristianKlaer Wir haben das Roxter nie mit Variostütze ausgeliefert, daher keine Empfehlung für ein bestimmtes Modell. Grundsätzlich ist die Nachrüstung aber möglich, allerdings können wir nicht garantieren, dass alle am Markt befindlichen Modelle passen.

Weniger modellspezifisch: es empfiehlt sich beim Nachrüsten von Variostützen immer mit der aktuellen Stütze die maximale Einstecktiefe für den eigenen Rahmen zu ermitteln. Damit kann man sicherstellen, dass die Variostütze sich ausreichend versenken lässt. Das ist besonders bei kleinen Rahmengrößen wichtig. Da sollte man dann bei interner Ansteuerung auch eine Auge auf den Radius des Zuges bzw. der Leitung haben. Ist der zu klein, muss eine Stütze mit externer Ansteuerung verwendet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VincentSchock (12. August 2018)

Liebes Bergamont Team,
ich habe an meinem Bergamont trailster aus dem Jahre 2016 ein Lager an der Federgabel welches ich austauschen möchte. Deses Lager liegt direkt auf dem Gabelkonus und verbindet die Gabel mit dem Rahmen. Könntet ihr mir verraten wie dieses Lager heißt bzw. was es genau für eines ist und wo ich vielleicht ein neues herbekomme?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Vincent Schock


----------



## bergamont (12. August 2018)

Das ist das Steuerlager, bzw. der Steuersatz. Serienmäßig verbaut wurde dieser hier: 
Cane Creek 40/15 series, A-Headset, semi-integriert, ZS44/28.6/H8 | ZS56/40 (tapered)

Bei Cane Creek gibt es die Lager über den Fachhandel auch einzeln.


----------



## dano77 (30. August 2018)

Hallo Liebes Bergamont Team,

habe mir vor kurzem ein Bergamont Contrail 6.0 Modelljahr 2017 gekauft. Wollte jetzt eine Vario Sattelstütze nachrüsten. Jetzt bräuchte ich eine 3-Fach Kunstoffleitungsführung ( Kabelhalter) für den Rahmen da ich ja jetzt noch einen Zug  verlegen muss. Wo kann ich das bestellen?? Vielleicht gibt es auch ein ganz Kit?

Dankeschön.
MFG


----------



## bergamont (31. August 2018)

@dano77 Die Leitungsführungen gibt es unter Artikelnummer 254422 als Set über den Fachhandel.
Enthalten sind je ein Stück pro Sorte und Einbaurichtung.


----------



## R_W (1. September 2018)

Hallo Bergamont Team,

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen das E-Revox 5.0 gekauft, und mir ist aufgefallen das sich die Gummidichtung(siehe Foto)nicht einklipsen läst.



 

Auf dem Foto sieht man das sich  die Gummidichtung nicht in die Ausfräsung des Akkuladegeräts hineindrücken läst, da entweder die Aussparung zu groß oder die Dichtung zu klein ist.

Die Dichtung steht vom Unterrohr ab und es ist ein Spalt wo bei Regen Wasser eintreten kann.

Vielleicht ist Ihnen das Problem bekannt und Sie können mir da weiterhelfen.

Grüße:
R_W


----------



## FinalRenemy (2. September 2018)

Hallo Bergamont Team,

Ich darf mich als glücklicher Besitzer eines FATen Deer Junter 8.0 bezeichnen. Bis gestern :-( leider hat das Schaltauge das zeitliche gesegnet. Könnt ihr mir sagen wo ich hier Ersatz her bekomme? Bezeichnung ist hier BGM - H039. Und gibt es einen Grund dass hier das Schaltauge aus Aludruckguss ist? Ich denke das von meinem encore team 2015 zwar auch aus alu aber aus hochfestem gefräst ist? 
Danke für die Mühe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (3. September 2018)

@R_W
Wirklich wasserdicht ist diese Abdeckung, genau wie auch das Cover nicht, müssen sie aber auch nicht da der Rahmen unten ausreichend Öffnungen für die Entwässerung hat. Ich kann leider anhand des Fotos nicht abschätzen, ob die Passung noch innerhalb der Toleranz ist. Daher bitte im Zweifel einmal beim Händler anschauen lassen.

@FinalRenemy
Aludruckguss als Material würde ich da mal bezweifeln, die Schaltaugen sind in aller Regel geschmiedet und werden dann auf der Fräse bearbeitet. Bei einfachen Schaltaugen beläuft sich das auf die Gewindebohrungen, bei komplexeren Bauteilen wie dem CPS-Ausfallende bei deinem Encore wird praktisch das komplette Schmiedeteil mit der Fräse bearbeitet.
"Hochfest" sollte außerdem kein Schaltauge sein, da es die Sollbruchstelle zwischen Schaltwerk und Rahmen darstellt. Es soll bei Überlastung idealerweise vor den anderen beiden (teureren) Bauteilen versagen, um diese zu schützen.


----------



## WOHRider93 (8. September 2018)

Sehr geehrtes Bergamont Team,

Heute habe ich zum ersten mal meinen Dämpfer ausgebaut, dabei musste festellen das 
der Dämpfer zeigt deutliche "Fressspuren" an dem oberen Gleitlager (nur linksseitig).




Der Dämpfer stammt aus einem Bergamont Encore 8.0 aus 2017. Ich habe den Dämpfer ausgebaut um ihn durch einen anderen zu ersetzen. Der Schaden viel mir auf als ich Fotos für den geplanten Verkauf gemacht habe. Ich fände es Schade wenn mein Eindruck von Bergamont als innovative und starke Radmarke durch diesen Vorfall getrübt würde und ich würde mir wünschen das Sie eine Lösung zur Beseitigung des Schadens finden könntet.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Nils Heinicke


----------



## bergamont (8. September 2018)

@WOHRider93 Gerne können wir dazu eine Einschätzung abgeben, aber das Bild welches Du eingefügt hast scheint nicht zu funktionieren. Vielleicht kannst Du den Beitrag nochmal anpassen?


----------



## WOHRider93 (10. September 2018)

Danke schon mal das sie sich Zeit für mich nehmen. Leider funktioniert das mit dem Bild nicht richtig. Kann ich es Ihnen per Mail schicken ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Nils


----------



## bergamont (10. September 2018)

WOHRider93 schrieb:


> Danke schon mal das sie sich Zeit für mich nehmen. Leider funktioniert das mit dem Bild nicht richtig. Kann ich es Ihnen per Mail schicken ?
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> 
> Nils



Moin Nils,

schicke uns am besten hier eine PM und hänge dort das Bild an. Das macht es für uns einfacher die Nachricht korrekt zuzuordnen. Oder nutze den button "datei hochladen" hier am Beitrag.


----------



## WOHRider93 (11. September 2018)

bergamont schrieb:


> Moin Nils,
> 
> schicke uns am besten hier eine PM und hänge dort das Bild an. Das macht es für uns einfacher die Nachricht korrekt zuzuordnen. Oder nutze den button "datei hochladen" hier am Beitrag.


----------



## Basti138 (11. September 2018)

Es drehen sich ja die Dämpferbuchsen im Dämpferauge.
Der Rahmen wird natürlich auch seitlich verspannt und die Lagerung kann das nicht ausgleichen.

Das Buchsenpärchen muss natürlich immer etwas breiter sein, als das Dämpferauge, damit sie sich im Auge auch drehen können nachdem, die Schraube angezogen wurde - das würde ich doch mal prüfen.


----------



## rhnordpool (13. September 2018)

Hallo Bergamont Team,

ich fahr ein 2010er Contrail Ltd. Bisher ausgesprochen gern, oft und weitgehend problemlos - trotz eher geringer Pflege.
Hab heute mal ne Frage zum Thema Weißrost (soweit ich weiß "rostet"=oxidiert alu auch und nennt sich Weißrost. Bin aber kein Aluexperte).
Habe schon länger ne Stelle am Lenker, wo der Lack "knubbelig" ist und jetzt auch aufplatzt, ne ca. 2cm große runde Fläche. Ähnliches und deutlich größer - ca. 5 cm oval, wieder die Lackknubbel und erste Lackabplatzung an der Schraube der Kabelhalterung an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs, die Schraube "vor" dem Sitzrohr - habe ich heute entdeckt (wie gesagt, bin nicht der große Bikepfleger.
Frage:
- Großes Problem?
- Bruchgefahr?
- Wie reparieren?
Für Einschätzung und Tipps wär ich dankbar.
Gruß aus Bad Kreuznach


----------



## Basti138 (13. September 2018)

Kommt wahrscheinlich vom Schweiß, dieser enthält Salze.
Ohne Bilder kann das allerdings niemand einschätzen


----------



## Basti138 (13. September 2018)

R_W schrieb:


> Hallo Bergamont Team,
> 
> Ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen das E-Revox 5.0 gekauft, und mir ist aufgefallen das sich die Gummidichtung(siehe Foto)nicht einklipsen läst.
> 
> ...



Schieb die Lasche des Stöpsels einfach unter die Abdeckung, so hält das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (14. September 2018)

@WOHRider93 Bzgl. Dämpferauge hatte @Basti138 bereits ganz gut beschrieben was Sache ist. Ist jetzt aber auch kein wirklich ernsthaftes Problem wenn es da mal kurz etwas gerieben hat. Kann evtl. auch mal bei Querbelastung passieren, ist aber in diesem Umfang wirklich unkritisch.

@rhnordpool Ohne Bild leider schwer abzuschätzen, aber nach 8 Jahren am MTB darf so ein Lenker auch gerne mal neu. Die Teile sind schon nicht unerheblichen Belastungen ausgesetzt und das Material unterliegt dabei auch Alterungsprozessen (u.a. Kaltverfestigung, sowie alles was die Umelt so zu bieten hat). Was Korrosion am Rahmen angeht, kommt so was meist durch Salz im Winter oder auch Schweiß, sachte anschleifen um alles was lose ist zu entfernen und dann mit einem Lackstift aus dem Autozubehör ausbessern. Geht aber nur so lange es wirklich oberflächlich ist, sobald Korrosion tiefer ins Material geht oder sich gar Risse gebildet haben sollte der Rahmen ersetzt werden. Im Zweifel hier bitte unbedingt zur Fachwerkstatt und das anschauen lassen.


----------



## rhnordpool (14. September 2018)

@bergamont 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort und die Tipps.
Bestätigt mein Halbwissen, daß auch Alu korrodieren kann.


----------



## <NoFear> (14. September 2018)

Moin moin!

Frage an Bergamont... warum wurden die ENCORE -Modelle aus eurem 2019er Portfolio genommen? Gibt es dafür einen bestimmten Grund??


----------



## bergamont (14. September 2018)

@<NoFear> Moin, einen technischen Grund gibt es nicht. Es ist einfach so, dass dieses Rad eine bereits sehr stark besetzte und gleichzeitig sehr kleine Niesche bedient. In der Praxis haben wir festgestellt, dass sich dann einfach mehr Kunden für ein Trailster entschieden haben, was einen deutlich breiteren Einsatzbereich hat.


----------



## <NoFear> (14. September 2018)

Merci für die aufschlussreiche Antwort...


----------



## xrated (15. September 2018)

bergamont schrieb:


> @<NoFear> Moin, einen technischen Grund gibt es nicht. Es ist einfach so, dass dieses Rad eine bereits sehr stark besetzte und gleichzeitig sehr kleine Niesche bedient. In der Praxis haben wir festgestellt, dass sich dann einfach mehr Kunden für ein Trailster entschieden haben, was einen deutlich breiteren Einsatzbereich hat.



Also als klein würde ich Enduro nicht grad sehen und stark besetzt ist 650B seit diesem Jahr auch nicht mehr. Das Encore war halt einfach auch viel zu teuer fürs gebotene und die meisten Farben sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Von der Ausstattung auch sehr seltsam weil glaube ich anfangs nicht mal tubeless Felgen montiert waren und eine 170er Gabel hätte auch viel besser gepasst. An der Geo ist es nicht gelegt, die war Spot On und ihr wart da der Zeit vorraus.
Und mit dem Contrail bzw. Trailster seid ihr ja jetzt auch voll auf den 29er Zug aufgesprungen, vielleicht eine massentaugliche risikolose Entscheidung aber solche Bikes gibts mittlerweile an jeder Ecke. Als kleiner Hersteller müsste man eigentlich mehr auf Lösungen setzen die aus der Masse heraus stechen. Ich sehe hier in Bayern auch kein Trailster rumfahren.


----------



## Basti138 (15. September 2018)

Das habe ich mich auch gefragt - es sind jetzt alle drei Fulliemodelle auf 29 Zoll. (ausser DH)
CC und Tour/Trail verstehe ich. Aber wieso stellt man das AM auch auf 29 um?
Es ist grad Mode? Es ist geil gemacht - ich finde die gesamte Modellpalette saucool - Ihr habs nen guten Designer ,
aber es ist 29 Zoll.
Die Farben => es ist oft so, dass es einem im Katalog nicht gefällt, aber wenn man live davorsteht schon.
Meine Befürchtung ist es, dass man das AM ganz sein lässt, weil viele auf das Contrail ausweichen - ist eh alles 29.

Ich wünsche mir bei meinen 170 schon 27,5 (eigentlich sogar 26).

Was man in Bayern immer mehr und mehr sieht, sind Versenderbikes 
Viele vergessen bei den Preisen, dass ein Versenderbike auch Nachteile hat.
Soll jetzt keine Diskussion werden über Versenderbikes oder nicht - der Markt ist halt einfach da und das merkt wohl jeder Hersteller 


Was ich auch bei nem Hersteller gesehen hab:
Die haben zwar 27,5er Laufräder drin, aber ne 29 gabel, dass man wechseln kann.
Dann hab ich aber zwar 27,5er LR drin, aber trotzdem ne 29er Geo


----------



## xrated (15. September 2018)

Ich kenn das so das das Bikes für 29 oft mit breiteren Streben ausgelegt ist und man auch 650b+ fahren könnte was aber so gut wie 
niemand macht weil die dicken Reifen nur eine Randerscheinung sind und wer baut schon nachträglich Laufräder um und dann ist es bei der Tretlagerhöhe ein Kompromiss. Da kauf ich doch gleich das richtige.

Bis auf das blaue Team und das gelbe waren alle Encore hässlich und ich verstehe auch nicht warum man eine bestimmte Ausstattung nur in einer einzelnen Farbe bekommt. Der wird dann schon das teure weils besser ausschaut oder wie?
Das graue ist ja mal extrem hässlich in dieser Primerfarbe (gabs auch bei Focus) und bei dem türkisen passt das orange Decal nicht dazu. Oder bei dem grauen hätte ein viel dunkleres Decal drauf gehört.
Und was meiner Meinung nach auch nicht geht z.B. beim Fastlane das man soviele Farben reinbringt. Aber da sind die Geschäcker ja verschieden.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. September 2018)

@bergamont : nach 3 Jahren und 1,5 Monaten noch ne Chance auf Garantie? Kann man eine Schwinge käuflich erwerben? Muss ich mich an den Versender wenden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WOHRider93 (15. September 2018)

Also ich finde das grau vom letzten mega. Aber im Katalog sah das so scheisse aus.
@bergamont bitte sendet mir nochmal die genauen Drehmomente für die Achse zu. Da das gleich Problem nun auch bei dem neuen Dämpfer auftaucht.


----------



## rhnordpool (16. September 2018)

bergamont schrieb:


> Was Korrosion am Rahmen angeht, kommt so was meist durch Salz im Winter oder auch Schweiß


Hallo,
wollte nochmal Bilder nachreichen, wie´s bei mir am Rahmen aussieht.


----------



## Basti138 (16. September 2018)

Sch.... 

Das ging von der Gewindeniete aus.
Du hättest vor langer Zeit den Lack entfernen sollen, als das noch klein war.
So kann sich das unterm Lack natürlich hervorragend ausbreiten - das hört von selber nicht auf.


----------



## <NoFear> (16. September 2018)

xrated schrieb:


> Ich kenn das so das das Bikes für 29 oft mit breiteren Streben ausgelegt ist und man auch 650b+ fahren könnte was aber so gut wie
> niemand macht weil die dicken Reifen nur eine Randerscheinung sind und wer baut schon nachträglich Laufräder um und dann ist es bei der Tretlagerhöhe ein Kompromiss. Da kauf ich doch gleich das richtige.
> 
> Bis auf das blaue Team und das gelbe waren alle Encore hässlich und ich verstehe auch nicht warum man eine bestimmte Ausstattung nur in einer einzelnen Farbe bekommt. Der wird dann schon das teure weils besser ausschaut oder wie?
> ...



Zum Glück ist das mit dem GEFALLEN der Designs und Farbgebung *Geschmacksache*!!!
(die orangen decals passen wunderbar zum türkisen rahmen , wenn man LIVE davor steht - meine Meinung...)
Aber wie in Post #2159 zu lesen ist, würde ich diese Entwicklung - weg von 27,5 (650B) - als eher negativ bewerten. Nicht jeder möchte ein AM/Enduro mit 29 Zoll kaufen. Man sollte meines Erachtens die Produktpalette auf "breiteren Breiten" belassen. Einem Markttrend hinterherzuirren ist nicht wirklich förderlich... und vergrämt Kunden. Zudem finde ich, dass der 29'Trend wie ne Finanzblase ist, gemacht um schnell Geld zu verdienen und danach zu platzen


----------



## rhnordpool (16. September 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Sch....
> 
> Das ging von der Gewindeniete aus.


Klingt ja nicht so gut. Mal sehen, wie´s unterm Lack aussieht.
Hab den restlichen Rahmen gestern kontrolliert. Da ist alles ok. 
Komisch nur, daß mir das nicht schon viel früher aufgefallen ist. Die Stelle ist ja gut sichtbar.
Breitet sich dieser Weißrost so schnell aus, daß innerhalb kürzerer Zeit (also eher Wochen als Jahren) so ein e große Fläche betroffen sein kann?
Garantiefall ist das bei 8 Jahre altem Bike ja vermutlich nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## Basti138 (16. September 2018)

Es wird weißes salzartiges Pulver drunter sein...
Das ist aber echt ein Bisschen viel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (17. September 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Es wird weißes salzartiges Pulver drunter sein...
> Das ist aber echt ein Bisschen viel


Stimmt. Aber ich werd mal abschmirgeln und dann aufs nackte Alu schauen - zusammen mit nem Kumpel, der nicht nur erfahrener Schrauber sondern auch noch Gutachter für Rstschäden an Brücken ist. Dann sehen wir weiter. Wahrscheinlich werde ich als Konsequenz dann lackieren und die Höhe der Selbstbeteiligung meiner KV verringern.


----------



## bergamont (19. September 2018)

@rhnordpool Wir haben uns hier mal die Bilder angeschaut und das sieht aus unserer Sicht ziemlich nach Korrosion durch Schweiß aus, der auf das Oberrohr tropft und sich dann den Weg unter den Lack sucht. Wir raten hier dringend zum Tausch des Rahmens, da nicht abzuschätzen ist wie tief das korrodiert ist.


----------



## rhnordpool (19. September 2018)

bergamont schrieb:


> Wir raten hier dringend zum Tausch des Rahmens, da nicht abzuschätzen ist wie tief das korrodiert ist.


Bin noch nicht so richtig überzeugt. 
Aber abgesehen davon: Gibts bei Bergamont überhaupt noch ne Möglichkeit, nen Contrail Rahmen für mein 2010er Ltd zu beziehen (relativ egal, welches Contrail Modell, mir gehts nur darum, daß ich gern auch weiterhin mit meiner aktuellen, total veralteten Konfiguration = 3x9, 120 mm Federweg, 1 1/8 Gabel, 26er Laufräder) unterwegs sein möchte.
Falls ja, würde ich mir den auf vorrat zulegen, auch wenn der jetzige Rahmen vielleicht noch ne Weile durchhält.
Bin - leider - mit dem jetzigen Bike extrem zufrieden und hab keinen Bock auf "neue" Geometrien und größere Laufräder.


----------



## rhnordpool (19. September 2018)

Noch ne kleine Frage: Welcher Tretlagerstandard ist beim contrail Ltd aus 2010 verbaut? 
Ich vermute, es ist ein BSA-Tretlager, richtig?


----------



## Basti138 (19. September 2018)

Patina ist ne sehr schöne Sache, schnecht ists nur wenns zu viel wird 
BSA genau.


----------



## rhnordpool (19. September 2018)

@Basti138 . Danke Dir für die bisherigen Antworten. Hilft mir sehr.
Ich hoffe immer noch, daß eher mein Schrauber-Gutachter als die Bergamont-Spezialisten Recht hat, und der Schaden nur oberflächlich ist. Werden wir in ein paar Tagen sehen. Wenns doch ein neuer Rahmen werden muß, wirds dann wohl eher kein Bergamont mehr sein (weils vermutlich nix Passendes gibt), sondern eher ein Transalp Ambition 26. Da sollten meine Altteile passen.


----------



## Basti138 (20. September 2018)

Bloß dass das Material des Rahmens wesentlich dünner ist, als ein Brückenpfeiler 

Bergamont kann nicht das Risiko eingehen und sagen "Passt schon fahr weiter".
Ich seh das genauso.
Hab das in der Intensität auch noich nicht gesehen... du hast einfach zu lange gewartet 


Schleifs ab und kucke nochmal.
Ich würde wenn möglich die Gewindeniete ausbohren und ne neue setzen. Falls die überhaupt noch fest ist.
Und täglich auf Risse kontrollieren. Ob das langfristig hält oder nicht 
Die Rahmen sind ja konifiziert und hast du nicht gesehen => wenn hier Material fehlt, sägst du immer an dem Ast auf dem du sitzt.
Und dann ists die Frage, wie es innen aussieht - bei Stahl hast du immer auch innen Rost.
Bei Alu kann ichs nicht einschätzen.
Normalerweise bildet blankes Alu, wenn an es in Ruhe lässt, eine Oxidschicht, die stabil bleibt.


Mir ist mal ein Gabelcasting an der Stadtschlampe weggegammelt. Das war so ne Magnesiumlegierung und ums Ausfallende rum wars böse. War Straßensalz. Problem ist, wenn mans nicht regelmässig wäscht, bleibt das Salz - es trocknet zwar, reagiert aber mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit weiter.
Und wenn das unter den Lack gerät, hat das alle Zeit der Welt.


----------



## xrated (20. September 2018)

WOHRider93 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 773056
> Also ich finde das grau vom letzten mega. Aber im Katalog sah das so scheisse aus.



ich meinte das hellgrau. Das ist genauso wie die Sandfarbe bei SC nur eine kurzzeitige Modeerscheinung.


----------



## Spegeli (21. September 2018)

Passt folgender Reifen in der 2.4 Variante:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/C...fen-Werkstattverpackung-Auslaufmodell-p62165/

Hinten auf mein Bergamont Contrail C 6.0 2015?


----------



## rhnordpool (24. September 2018)

Thema Weißrost. Hab heute mal abgeschliffen und dann klar lackiert.
Risse habe ich keine gefunden. Leichter Schlag mit dem Hammer gab auch keine Unterschiede im Klang. Nach Abschleifen sah´s gut aus (fand ich). Das Alu glänzte mit kleineren, matteren Stellen. Hab also alles mal mit Auto Klarlack lackiert (nebst einigen alten Steinschlag-Lackabsplitterungen). Sieht jetzt etwas "bewußt gealtert" aus, vintagemäßig halt mit nem Touch ins Japanische (Der Lack ist von meinem Mazda ).
Anbei nochmal ein paar Fotos - wie immer in typisch schlechter Smartphonequalität, sorry.
1. Nach Entfernen des Lacks aber vor dem Schleifen





2.  Andere Seite




3. Nach Schleifen




4. Andere Seite


 

Die Schraube für die Kabelhalterung saß natürlich so fest, daß ich sie abgedreht hab.
Ich vermute immer noch, daß der Schaden weniger durch Schweiß (von oben) sondern eher von unten kam und an der Schraube bzw. dem Schraubgewinde der Kabelhalterung angefangen hat.

Ich werd jetzt mal so fahren und weiter beobachten. 
Mal sehen, ob jetzt eher der Rahmen oder der Lenker den Geist aufgibt.
Wie hieß es so schön bei Asterix und die Wikinger: "Tod den Rentieren".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (24. September 2018)

Auf Kerbwirkung kleiner Krater achten.


----------



## bergamont (24. September 2018)

@rhnordpool Wenn ich mir die Oberfläche so anschaue, empfehle ich dringend den Rahmen nicht weiter zu verwenden - das Material ist hier definitiv geschwächt und auch ein spontanes Versagen ohne vorige Rissbildung kann hier nicht mehr ausgeschlossen werden.
Wende dich bitte an einen unserer Händler und lasse prüfen, was evtl. über ein Kulanzangebot möglich ist. Dann kannst du immer noch entscheiden, ob sich das für dich lohnt.


----------



## rhnordpool (24. September 2018)

bergamont schrieb:


> Wende dich bitte an einen unserer Händler und lasse prüfen, was evtl. über ein Kulanzangebot möglich ist. Dann kannst du immer noch entscheiden, ob sich das für dich lohnt.


Danke für den Tipp. Werde ich mal machen.
Aber unabhängig von einer (positiven) Entscheidung seitens Bergamont, gibts überhaupt noch ne Möglichkeit, diesen Rahmen bei Bergamont (neu oder guter gebrauchter, Farbe und Baujahr egal) zu bekommen? Ich hatte das schon vorher mal gefragt ohne Antwort bisher.


----------



## rhnordpool (24. September 2018)

Noch ne Frage. Auf Eurer Website finde ich im Umkreis von 25 km von 55543 Bad Kreuznach nur OK-Motorräder im Ort und Cecil Cycle in Alzey. 
Ich wohn noch nicht sehr lange in der Ecke. Gibts eventuell noch andere Händler *in Bad Kreuznach* (oder notfalls in der Ecke Bad-Kreuznach-Bingen-Stromberg), die ich ansprechen kann? OK-Motorräder kenn ich eher nicht als Fahrradhändler. Die (Tochter-)Firma OK-Zweiräder.de kenne ich nur als Vermieter von E-bikes und auch da ist Bergamont nicht vertreten.


----------



## Basti138 (24. September 2018)

Bild 2 

Scheint feucht gestanden zu haben, siehe auch Dämpferschraube und IFP Schraube.


----------



## copperheader (24. September 2018)

Hallo Bergamont-Team,
an meinem Contrail 9.0 (2016, Vollcarbon-Rahmen/Schwinge) knackt der Hinterbau irgendwo. Das Rad hat gerademal 300km gelaufen. Welches Fett wird für die Lager und auch Tretlager empfohlen bzw. von Euch verwendet? Mit welchem Drehmoment müssen die Halteschrauben des Federbeins nach der Demontage angezogen werden?

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Copperheader


----------



## bergamont (24. September 2018)

@copperheader Bevor du nach 300km den Hinterbau zerlegst, bitte einmal genau prüfen (lassen) wo die Geräusche herkommen. Dass die Lager jetzt schon Fett brauchen ist eigentlich ausgeschlossen, außer du hältst nach jeder Fahrt den Hochdruckreiniger drauf oder fährst unter Wasser.

War das Rad schon zur Erstinspektion? Wenn nicht, dann bitte einmal unser Trouble-Shooting zum Thema lesen und danach vorgehen. Ich tippe eher auf Zughüllen, Sattelgestell, o.ä.
Wenn Du die Schrauben im Hinterbau prüfen möchtest, dann bitte nur vorsichtig mit Innnensechskant-Schlüsseln drehen. Wenn einfach nur die Schrauben angezogen werden, verliert die Schraubensicherung ihre Wirkung und die Schrauben lösen sich erst recht. Bolzen für den Dämpfer sollen ca. 8-10Nm haben.


----------



## Basti138 (25. September 2018)

hier stand Mist


----------



## copperheader (25. September 2018)

@bergamont:
Nein, das Rad war noch nicht zur Inspektion. Ich habe es letzes Jahr im Oktober (2017) im Rahmen einer Reklamation für ein anderes Contrail erhalten.
Zum Knacken im Hinterbau: das war es tatsächlich nicht, sondern es war die untere Federbeinaufnahme. Diese war durch das Federbein verölt und verschmutzt. Das Federbein werde ich demnächst reklamieren und zur Inspektion geben. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Welche Fette werden denn nun empfohlen, wenn der Hinterbau oder die Kurbel mal zerlegt werden muss...?

Gruß
Copperheader


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Road_Jack (26. September 2018)

Moin ich fahre ein big air 9.0 aus 2015. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme das der Gabelschaft 1 1/8 Taperd ist?


----------



## rhnordpool (26. September 2018)

Kleine Frage: Lenker am Contrail Ltd. 2010. Nennt sich Tattoo HP-L (680 mm).
Gibts den noch bei Bergamont zu kaufen und/oder könnt ihr mir sagen, welchen Rise und welchen Backsweep der hat?


----------



## xrated (15. Oktober 2018)

In einem Shop sehe ich grade das Encore Elite als 2. beliebtestes Enduro. Also da sieht man wieder das es nur am Preis gelegen war.
Mit 2599€ ist das reduziert nämlich im Verhältnis immer noch teurer als bei den Direktversendern. Ausstattung: GX Eagle, Yari, Monarch+ R


----------



## xrated (16. Oktober 2018)

Und bringt doch bitte mal ein besseres Schaltauge für Big Air und Encore. Die Nase wo das Schaltwerk aufliegt ist viel zu kurz. Das Schaltwerk arbeitet sich da viel zu schnell durch das Material durch, ich kann doch nicht jeden Monat das Schaltauge wechseln.


----------



## bergamont (16. Oktober 2018)

xrated schrieb:


> Und bringt doch bitte mal ein besseres Schaltauge für Big Air und Encore. Die Nase wo das Schaltwerk aufliegt ist viel zu kurz. Das Schaltwerk arbeitet sich da viel zu schnell durch das Material durch, ich kann doch nicht jeden Monat das Schaltauge wechseln.



Danke für den Hinweis, Ich habe Deinen Wunsch an unsere Entwicklung zur Prüfung weitergegeben.


----------



## xrated (16. Oktober 2018)

Nachdem also das neue Schaltauge auch in Zeitraffer abgewetzt wurde, habe ich bei dem alten Schaltauge bei dem vergleibenden Rest ein Gewinde reingedreht und eine M4 Schraube. Die hielt allerdings nur 1 Woche bis der Kopf abgeschert wurde. Jetzt hab ich es mal mit M5 probiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (16. Oktober 2018)

Sieht irgendwie unprofessionell aus


----------



## Festerfeast (25. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Bergamont Team,
die Grandurance RD Modelle haben ja eine KSA 40 Aufnahme.
Ein Hebie 661 Ständer lässt sich leider nicht montieren, da dieser mit dem Rahmen kollidiert.

Deswegen meine Frage: welche Seitenständer passen?


----------



## bergamont (27. Oktober 2018)

@Festerfeast  Ein Atran 1241-BV-7 wird von uns empfohlen. Leider ist die Aufnahme nicht genau genug defeniert, so dass nicht alle am Markt befindlichen Ständer passen.


----------



## MTBpleasure (20. November 2018)

@bergamont 
Ich habe ein Bergamont Deer Hunter 6.0 Fatbike Modell 2016 (gekauft vor ca. 12 Monaten) und der Halter der den Bremszug und die Schaltzüge hält der hält die Kabel nicht mehr richtig am Unterrohr. Gibt es diese Halter irgendwo zu erwerben? Ran drücken bringt nur kurzfristig das gewünschte Ergebnis. Rest siehe Bild.


----------



## Basti138 (20. November 2018)

Du musst den seitlich verbiegen/verschieben zudrücken und in die Nut reinschieben.
Wenn du den nur zudrückst, rastet der nicht ein.
Wenn er zu ist, hält er wie Bombe


----------



## DerFrieda (28. November 2018)

Guten Morgen,

weiß jemnad ob ich an einem 2015er Fastlane Team für den hinteren Dämpfer ein Lockout nachrüsten kann? Vorne ist der ja verbaut und an einem MGN hatte ich es glaube ich auch für hinten gesehen.

Nun also, geht das? Wenn ja was benötige ich?


----------



## Basti138 (28. November 2018)

So einfach wird das nicht gehen, die wenigsten Dämpfer haben einen "Lockout", sondern filtern eher die Wipp Bewegungen weg.
Was du meinst, ist wahrscheinich die Fernbedienung vom Lenker aus.
Hier gibts auch hydraulische Lösungen.
Du brauchst halt nen Dämpfer, der sowas hat/kann.


----------



## bergamont (28. November 2018)

@DerFrieda 
Der @Basti138 hat es eigentlich schon geschrieben, ein Lockout für den Dämpfer nachzurüsten ist relativ kompliziert bzw. manchmal auch nicht möglich. Wirtschaftlich gesehen würde das auf einen neuen Dämpfer hinauslaufen. Dieser muss dann halt das gleiche Tune bekommen, also nicht einfach einen von der Stange nehmen, sondern vorher abstimmen lassen. Ansonsten leidet das Fahrverhalten.


----------



## DerFrieda (28. November 2018)

Basti138 schrieb:


> So einfach wird das nicht gehen, die wenigsten Dämpfer haben einen "Lockout", sondern filtern eher die Wipp Bewegungen weg.
> Was du meinst, ist wahrscheinich die Fernbedienung vom Lenker aus.
> Hier gibts auch hydraulische Lösungen.
> Du brauchst halt nen Dämpfer, der sowas hat/kann.



@Basti138: Korrekt, ich meine die Fernbedienung vom Lenker aus. War wohl etwas unklar geschrieben. 

@bergamont: Wo bekomme ich dann den Dämpfer her. Eben ist ja der originale von euch verbaut. 
Kann ich den dann über euch beziehen mit den anderen benötigten Teilen oder "muss" ich das alles einzeln zusammen suchen?


----------



## bergamont (28. November 2018)

Eben mal geschaut, da ist ein Monarch RT verbaut. Eine Umrüstung des Dämpfers auf Fernbedienung ist meines Wissens nicht möglich, da es von RockShox kein Umbaukit gibt.
Von daher würde das wenn, auf einen neuen Dämpfer rauslaufen. Ich prüfe mal ob und was wir im Angebot hätten, ansonsten müsstest du den Dämpfer separat kaufen und vom Hersteller bzw. von einem Federungsspezialisten auf das passende Tune umbauen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFrieda (30. November 2018)

bergamont schrieb:


> .....Ich prüfe mal ob und was wir im Angebot hätten, ansonsten müsstest du den Dämpfer separat kaufen und vom Hersteller bzw. von einem Federungsspezialisten auf das passende Tune umbauen lassen.



Hallo, habt ihr etwas im Angebot?
Gerne PN.


----------



## bergamont (30. November 2018)

@DerFrieda Habe inzwischen Antwort bekommen, leider haben wir keinen passenden Dämpfer mit einer Fernsteuerung vorrätig. Von daher müsstest du so etwas über den Fachhandel anfragen.


----------



## Tim1981 (9. Dezember 2018)

Hallo, ich wollte an meinem Big Air7.0 Fox dhx4.0 Dämpfer die buchsen tauschen aber finde nicht die richtigen.
Die Bohrung beträgt 8mm welche ich auch gefunden habe, brauche die einbaubreite 22 und das dämpferbuchseninnenmaß wäre 12,7 und das finde ich nicht.
Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?

LG Tim


----------



## User-1 (30. Dezember 2018)

Hallo alle zusamm,
bei meinem Bergamont Threesome 6.2 wackelt seit kurzem die Kassette. Wenn ich auf die letzten 2-3 Ritzel schalte, fängt es  bei ein wenig Belastung an zu knacken.
Was soll ich nun tun ?
Soll ich die Kassette etwas  anziehen oder ist da etwas kaputt ?
MFG


----------



## Basti138 (30. Dezember 2018)

Wenn die Kassette sich gelöst hat, lassen sich die letzten zwei/drei je nach Kassette gegen den Rest der Kassette verdrehen.
In dem Fall Kassette abnehmen und Verzahnung am Freilauf kontrolieren, wenn ok alles wieder montieren.
Manchmal kommt es vor, dass die kleinen Ritzel sich durch die Verzahnung im Alufreilauf arbeiten - ist nur bei Alu.
Du brauchst ne Kassettennuß und ne Kettenpeitsche zum Festhalten.

Wenn die Ritzel sich nicht gegeneinander verdrehen lassen, liegt das am Freilauf, bzw Lager in der Nabe.
Dann wackelt die Kassette als Ganzes, die Ritzel sind aber fest.



Weis leider nicht, ob der Freilauf bei dem aus Alu oder Stahl ist.


----------



## User-1 (30. Dezember 2018)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort !
Also wenn ich an der Kassatte herum wackle bewegt sich die ganze Kassatte so um ca. 1 bis 1.5 mm .
Aber ich schaue dann mal Morgen was ich machen kann.


----------



## Basti138 (30. Dezember 2018)

Jeder Freilauf hat ein wenig Spiel.
Wenn du das Gefühl hast, dass die Kette unter Belastung immer nen Zahn "überhüpft", wäre das ein Zeichen für Verschleiß.
Messe doch mal den Kettenverschleiß und stelle ein Bild ein mit Kette auf dem großen KB und eins der Kassette, jeweils von der Seite.
Wenn der Kettenverschleiß deutlich drüber ist, sieht mans auch daran, wie die kette auf den KB liegt.
Die Kette lässt sich dann auch deutlich vom Zahnrad abziehen.

Wenn das der Fall ist - vorzugsweise auf den kleinen Ritzeln (die du halt am meisten fährst), trifft an der Kassette die von unten kommende Kette nicht die Zahn Mulde, sondern den Zahn => Ein Glied steht ab und spannt sich oben schlagartig. Das alles passiert nur unter Belastung.
Eine neue Kette würde das Problem verschlimmern.


----------



## User-1 (30. Dezember 2018)

Ohh,
Ich hab meine Kette genau vor einer Woche gewechselt, da meine alte gerissen ist .


----------



## Basti138 (30. Dezember 2018)

Aha...
Das tritt oft erst nach dem Tausch der Kette auf. Deine alte ist wahrscheinlich gerissen, weil sie verschlissen war.
Das System hat sich auf die verschlissene Kette eingefahren. Ne neue läuft da drauf nicht mehr.
Du brauchst ne Kassette und ich wette auch ein oder zwei Kettenblätter.

=> Rechtzeitig wechseln, dann kannst du drei Ketten auf der Kassette abfahren.
Irgendwann ists natürlich auch alles durch.
Vielfahrer kaufen 3 Ketten mit Kettenschloss und wechseln die alle 500km durch - das läuft so sehr lange.

Bei dem preis der Kettenblätter - wenn du auch das große brauchst, empfehle ich dir eine günstige 3x10 Deore HTII Kurbel samt Innenlager einzubauen. Allerdings einiges Werkzeug erforderlich.



Aber mach mal Bilder. Kannste es auch unter Schaltung/Antrieb einstellen, haste mehr Meinungen.
Was wars denn für ne Kette? Sram 1030/1050?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User-1 (30. Dezember 2018)

Ok, Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, werde dann Morgen genauer alles anschauen ich meld mich dann wenn was ist 
( Und Frohes Neues )


----------



## Basti138 (30. Dezember 2018)

Ja guten Rutsch


----------



## User-1 (31. Dezember 2018)

Hallöle,
Ich hab jetzt mal alles genauer angeschaut .
Also die Kassatte ist eine von Sram (und die sieht wirklich nicht neu aus) aber ich wüste beim besten Willen nich was für eine genau (10fach),
Die Kette ist eine Shimano HGX und die alte war glaub auch die selbe
Und die Kurbel ist eine Dyna SyS aus ca. 2010-2012 also auch nicht die neueste.



 

 


Wenn man etwas schlecht erkennt, könnte ich neue Bilder machen


----------



## Basti138 (31. Dezember 2018)

Mehr Bilder, geh nicht ganz so nah dran, wie ist die Kette ins Schaltwerk eingefädelt, wie groß ist der Abstand vom Schaltwerk zur Kassette, Kettenblätter,... vielleicht sieht man ja was verdächtiges.

Kette war original Shimano HG54 = deore 10 fach.

Guck mal, ob du an den markierten Stellen mit dem Fingernagel seitlich nen Grat fühlen kannst.


----------



## User-1 (31. Dezember 2018)

Soo, sorry für die späte Antwort war bisschen unterwegs
Also nen Grat spüre ich bei ungefähr der hälfte der Ritzel aber auch nur leicht.
Und hier noch die anderen Bilder 

 

 

 


(Fahrrad steht aufm Kopf)


----------



## Basti138 (31. Dezember 2018)

Digga, du hast die Kette falsch eingefädelt 
Du musst zum korregieren die kette nicht öffnen.
Du kannst das untere Röllchen ausbauen, die Käfigkälften verdrehen, Kette richtig einfädeln und wieder zusammenbauen. (oberes Röllchen lockert sich dabei => festziehen)
Mach das mal und mach ne Probefahrt - vielleicht wars das schon.

Heißt aber nicht, dass die Kassette dadurch besser wird.
Man sieht sowas mit dem Auge nicht - gibts auch ein prüfwerkzeug für.
Kannste auch selber bauen, ein Stück neue Kette und irgend ein Trum als Hebel zurechtfeilen.
Mit dem Hebel Spannen und wenn sich das letzte Glied einlegen lässt, ist das Ritzel ok.
Wenns hakt, ist durch.
Wenn du nen Grat fühlst, ists um die Kassette wohl nicht mehr so gut bestellt.

Das Schaltwerk hat Kratzer, normalerweise hätte ich gesagt, dass das Schaltauge schief ist.
Aber dieses ist so dermassen hart, dass du beim Ausrichten eher das Werkzeug verbiegst 

Nen Kettenstrebenschutz musste dir noch basteln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User-1 (31. Dezember 2018)

Also das Schaltwerk hat Kratzer weil der Vorbesitzer das Schaltwerk komplett falsch eingestellt hat das ging.dann manchmal im obersten Gang in die Kassette rein (und die Kette war zu kurz)
Aber das mit einfädeln check ich nicht was ich falsch gemacht hab


----------



## User-1 (31. Dezember 2018)

Also da ist so eine "Halterung" die , die Kette  so leicht nach außen "drückt'


----------



## Basti138 (31. Dezember 2018)

Ja eben sie schleift - die Kette muss auf die andere Seite, so dass sie gerade verläuft!
Auf der anderen Seite geht sie knapp vorbei.
(Bei älteren Schaltwerken war der "Halter" auf der anderen Seite => machen viele falsch)
Den Steg sägts dir so schnell durch, abgesehen davon, dass die Schaltung läuft wie ein Sack Nüsse.

"Kettenführungsplatte" nennen die das bei Shimano.

So ists gemeint, links ists richtig


----------



## User-1 (31. Dezember 2018)

Sooo hab jetzt behoben
VIELEN DANK für die hilfe wäre wirklich nie drauf gekommen 
Werde dann mal die nächsten Tage die Kassatte wechseln und höchstwarscheinlich auch dann die Kettenblätter /ganze Kurbel.


----------



## Basti138 (31. Dezember 2018)

Probiers mal, obs das war?


----------



## User-1 (31. Dezember 2018)

Nee leider nicht knackt immernoch


----------



## Basti138 (31. Dezember 2018)

Wenns ohne Last schön läuft und erst unter Belastung knackt, ist das ziemlich sicher die Kassette.
Damit die Schaltung funktionieren kann, muss das Schaltauge und Schaltwerk gerade sein - mit Speichenkontakt ist das schnell mal krumm. Und der Zug muss natürlich auch leichtgängig sein.

Es gibt noch ein Phänomen namens "Ghostshifting" wenn der Schaltzug unterm Tretlager verlegt ist und zu wenig "Leine" hat. Dann schaltet quasi das Schaltwerk beim Einfedern selbsttätig.
Passt aber bei dir, das kanns nicht sein.


----------



## User-1 (31. Dezember 2018)

Ok ich werde dann mal die Kassette wechseln.
Und Speichenkontakt hatte es noch nie !


----------



## Anom021 (3. Februar 2019)

Moin,
Kann mir einer sagen wo ich diese "Schrauben" nach bestellen kann oder wie die genau heißen (sind von einem Threesome ). Hab jetzt im Internet stundenlang gesucht hab aber nichts gefunden


----------



## Manu1086 (4. Februar 2019)

Hi,
ich habe einen Radsatz mit einer Race-Pro Hinterrad-Nabe, leider passt dieser nicht in mein Bike. Ich benötige 142mm... gibt es hier die Möglichkeit die "Achse" zu tauschen?

gruß manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoneBunny (26. Februar 2019)

Hi,
ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Distanzring für den Hinterbau meines Contrail 7.0 (2017). War schon bei verschiedenen Händlern und bekomme immer nur das komplette Lagerset für 90Eur angeboten. Das Rad ist aber noch kein Jahr alt und die Lager völlig intakt. Anbei auch mal zwei Bilder. Eventuell kann jemand auch Alternativen empfehlen. 

Danke und Grüße


----------



## bergamont (26. Februar 2019)

Hi @BoneBunny 

Hatte einer der Händler evtl. auch mal direkt bei uns im Service angerufen? Evtl. können die Kollegen da auch was regeln, dass es die Teile einzeln gibt. Normalerweise sind sie tatsächlich nur in den Lagerkits enthalten. Immerhin hättest du dann noch ein paar Ersatzteile in Reserve.


----------



## 4Helden (27. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Möchte an meinem Roxtar LTD Carbon eine neue Bremse Montieren.
Wie ist das mit den Innenverlegten Leitungen?
Sind die im Rahmen irgendwie "geführt",oder baumeln die das so locker im Rahmen?
Geht sich halt nur drum, ob ich die neue Leitung mit der alten Leitung zusammenbinden muss, um sie dann mit durchzuführen.


----------



## bergamont (27. Februar 2019)

@4Helden 
Die Leitungen liegen "lose" im Rahmen, verbunden mit anderen Leitungen sind sie nicht. Klappern ist normal kein Problem da man die Kabel und Leitungen durch die Ausgänge im Rahmen etwas vor- bzw. verspannen kann.
Theoretisch könnte man Leitungen in Schaumstoffhüllen verlegen, ist aber ein ziemliches Gefummel und eher was für Härtefälle.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (27. Februar 2019)

4Helden schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Möchte an meinem Roxtar LTD Carbon eine neue Bremse Montieren.
> Wie ist das mit den Innenverlegten Leitungen?
> ...


Würde an deiner stelle alte Leitung mit der neuen Leitung zusammen verbinden und durch ziehen spart Zeit


----------



## 4Helden (27. Februar 2019)

Mache ich ja dann auch so.
Aber konnte ja sein das die Leitung ne Art Führung hat.


----------



## BoneBunny (27. Februar 2019)

bergamont schrieb:


> Hi @BoneBunny
> 
> Hatte einer der Händler evtl. auch mal direkt bei uns im Service angerufen? Evtl. können die Kollegen da auch was regeln, dass es die Teile einzeln gibt. Normalerweise sind sie tatsächlich nur in den Lagerkits enthalten. Immerhin hättest du dann noch ein paar Ersatzteile in Reserve.



Angerufen bei euch hatte leider keiner. Egal welcher Händler, es wurde nur in den Ersatzteilkatalogen geblättert. Dabei geht es mir nicht mal darum den fehlenden Ring kostenlos zu bekommen. Das komplette Lagerkit ist mir aber auch einfach zu Viel. Aber kann gerne noch mal beim Händler nachfragen, von dem ich das Bike habe. Halte mir dann doch lieber Teile vor, die anfälliger für Verschleiß sind.


----------



## 4Helden (28. Februar 2019)

Warum ist beim Roxtar LTD Carbon die hintere Scheibe auf max.160mm begrenzt?
Platztechnisch sollte doch auch eine 180mm Scheibe passen.
Oder liegt es an die etwas Höheren Scherkräfte, das die Carbonstrebe das nicht Aushällt? Was ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann.


----------



## bergamont (28. Februar 2019)

@4Helden Die Freigaben werden entsprechend der durchgeführten Rahmentests erteilt, diese orientieren sich widerum am vorgesehenen Einsatzbereich. Für einen XC-Rahmen mit entsprechender Gewichtsfreigabe gehen wir davon aus, dass hinten 160 mm Rotoren ausreichen.
Außerdem müssen wir einkalkulieren, dass eine vielzahl verschiedener Bremsen montiert werden könnten. Wo bei einem Modell evtl. Platz für eine größere Scheibe ist, reicht das bei einem anderen Modell womöglich nicht mehr.
Bevor jetzt die unvermeidbare Frage kommt: wir können leider keine individuellen Ausnahmen oder Freigaben erteilen. Ansonsten müssten die Rahmen erneut getestet werden, was leider vom Aufwand in keinem Verhältnis zum Ergebnis steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo17502 (1. März 2019)

Ich habe im März 2017 ein Bergamont Encore 7.0 gekauft. 
Die Vario-Sattelstütze (Manitou Jack) fährt immer ohne Betätigung des Verstellhebels nach oben.
Sobald man sich aber auf den Sattel setzt, fährt sie auch ohne Betätigung des Hebels nach unten. 
Nun zu meiner Frage: Soll ich die Sattelstütze direkt zum Hersteller schicken oder einen anderen Händler aufsuchen, da es den Händler bei dem ich das Bike gekauft habe nicht mehr gibt.
Ist die Sattelstütze ein Garantiefall oder muss ich die Reparatur/Austauschkosten selber bezahlen?


----------



## bergamont (1. März 2019)

@Jo17502 Prüfe mal bitte ob der Zug richtig eingestellt/eingehängt ist. Es ließt sich fast so, als würde die Stütze permanent betätigt werden. Das passiert bei mechanischer Anlenkung von Variostützen gerne mal wenn man die Sattelstütze weiter raus zieht, ohne den Zug anzupassen.

Sollte das nicht die Ursache sein, bringe das Rad bitte samt Kaufbeleg zu einem Bergamont-Händler. Zwei Jahre hast du in jedem Fall Garantie, auch wenn es den ursprünglichen Händler nicht mehr gibt. Wenn der Fehler nicht durch Unfall der unsachgemäßen Gebrauch entstanden ist, dürfte dich die Reparatur auch nichts kosten. Das zu prüfen ist aber nur in einer Werkstatt und nicht hier im Forum möglich.


----------



## 4Helden (9. März 2019)

Was meint ihr zu dem kleinen Katsch am Oberrohr meines Roxtar LTD Carbon?
Hatte das Bike am Oberrohr leicht eingespannt.Scheinbar war die Hebelwirkung an der Stelle zu hoch.
Muss ich mir sorgen machen oder eher nicht?


----------



## Basti138 (9. März 2019)

Hat es geknirscht beim Schliessen der Klemme?


----------



## 4Helden (9. März 2019)

Hab nix gehört. Am Anfang war da auch nix. Ich hatte das Bike halt ein paar Tage im Ständer gelassen.


----------



## Basti138 (9. März 2019)

Hätte jetzt auf nen Lackschaden getippt - wenn ich nicht wüsste, wie das entstanden ist.
Das kann dir keiner mit Sicherheit sagen, inwie weit die Struktur beschädigt ist oder nicht.

Mach mal ein Bild vom Ständer/Klemme - ist da nur Gummi, oder ist da was hartes mit drin.
Und wie hast du den eingespannt - drückt die Klemme von oben und unten, oder seitlich?
Hänge den Rahmen nochmal genauso rein - und mach aber nicht zu oder nur ganz leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (11. März 2019)

@4Helden Aus der Ferne leider praktisch nicht zu beurteilen. Wenn da nur oberflächlich etwas Lack abgeschabt wurde, wäre das unbedenklich. Wenn durch die Klemme aber das Verbundmaterial beschädigt wurde, also das Harz welches die Fasern zusammenhält gebrochen ist, dann muss/sollte der Rahmen repariert oder getauscht werden.
Generell dürfen bzw. sollten Carbonrahmen nicht am Rahmen geklemmt werden, weder auf dem Fahrradträger am Auto, noch im Montageständer, da sie für diese Belastung einfach nicht ausgelegt sind. Idealerweise sollte die Klemmung z.B. an der Sattelstütze erfolgen.


----------



## 4Helden (11. März 2019)

Werde mal zum Bergamont Händler bei uns in der Stadt fahren.


----------



## Basti138 (12. März 2019)

Das Problem wird sein, dass der Händler das auch nicht ausschliessen kann.
Könnte sein, dass der kein Risiko eingeht und zum Tausch raten wird 
Man müsste das röntgen.

Mach mal Bilder der Klemme - kann die Klemme überhaupt den Schaden verursacht haben?
Hänge mal das Bike ein, ohne zu klemmen.
Ist das der Ständer gewesen? Einfache 08/15 Kunststoffklemme mit Gummiinlage?
Ist in der Gummieinlage evtl ein Haltenupsi oder Schraube/Niete, der punktuell aufs Rohr gedrückt hat?


Andererseits musst du mal probieren, nen Carbonrahmen kaputt zu machen, gar nicht so leicht wie man zunächst glaubt. Durfte mal nen Cube Rahmen zerdeppern 
Was schlecht ist, punktuelle Belastung => du kannst nen Schraubenzieher durchstecken.
Ansonsten, wenn man ein Rohr in den Schraubstock einspannt, ist das Zeug zunächst flexibel, bis es knirscht.
Hätte nie gedacht wie krass widerstandsfähig das Zeug ist.
Kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass du mit dem Plasteständer den Rahmen kaputt bekommst...


----------



## danixsox (31. März 2019)

Habe mir letztes anfang letztes jahr ein gebrauchtes bergamont enduro 7.9 gekauft....bin sehr unzufrieden. Hatte schon einen Rahmenbruch an der bekannten stelle , wurde dann geschweist und jetzt ist schon wieder ein Riss, 2cm weiter vorne. Gibt es irgendeinen finanziellen support von bergamont, denn sowas kann eigentlich nicht sein. Das bike wurde noch nicht einmal im park gefahren. Hometrials hat es auch seltenst gesehen. Fahre damit nur ab und zu treppen, ein paar "car cark tricks" und der ein oder andere kleine sprung.


----------



## danixsox (31. März 2019)

Als ob das nicht genug wäre ist mir gestern beim antreten zum wheelie die nabe durchgegangen. Habe jetzt keinen wiederstand mehr beim treten. klackert nur noch.


----------



## bergamont (31. März 2019)

@danixsox Ein selbst geschweißter Rahmen ist in unseren Augen einfach nur grob fahrlässig und gefährlich. Dass sich da erneut ein Riss bildet ist eigentlich keine Überraschung, da der Rahmen nach dem Schweißen sicherlich keine Wärmebehandlung bekommen hat. Wir können von solchen Aktionen nur dringend abraten.
Hättest du dich vor der Schweiß-Aktion gemeldet, hätten wir möglicherweise etwas im Rahmen des Crash-Replacements tun können. So sehe ich da aber leider wirklich keine Möglichkeit mehr, tut mir leid.
Was die Nabe angeht, so bitte ich zu bedenken, dass das Rad mittlerweile rund 10 Jahre alt ist. Da kann das auch einfach mal der ganz normale Verschleiß sein.


----------



## Basti138 (31. März 2019)

> Hatte schon einen Rahmenbruch an der bekannten stelle


War das vor oder nach dem Kauf?


----------



## Schmolle43 (3. April 2019)

Moin, ich hab mal eine Frage zum trailster 10.0
Hab meinem Sohn dieses Rad gekauft soll auch für Berg ab sein.
Nun würde ich gerne etwas mehr laufruhe in das Rad bringen und den federweg etwas erhöhen.
Ich dachte an 170/180 mm bei der Gabel und 170 mm am federbein.
Ist das ohne Probleme möglich?
Und eventuell ein anderes Lenkkopflager mit 1° weniger .
Wollte also aus dem AM ein freeride machen aber das gute Gewicht beibehalten .
Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit bzw hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Basti138 (3. April 2019)

Das ist ein Test


----------



## Basti138 (3. April 2019)

Eben, einfach fragen 

Kurz gesagt nein.
Abgesehen davon, dass die Garantieansprüche dadurch verloren gehen, das ist nicht ungefährlich.
Einerseits kommt auf den Steuerkopf mehr Kraft durch die längere Gabel, andererseits das härtere Einsatzgebiet.
Das Bike ist nicht für Gravity geeignet!
Gravity Bikes wiegen nicht umsonst 20kg-
Könnte so enden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmolle43 (3. April 2019)

Ok, danke für deine Antwort. War auch nur eine Idee um nicht das Rad zu verkaufen müssen und ein anderes zu kaufen.
Denn das Rad ist nämlich einfach super. Ich dachte ich könnte daraus eine eierlegende wollmilchsau machen.


----------



## Basti138 (4. April 2019)

Es basteln und probieren viele auf eigene Gefahr.
Bloß wenn das Bike dann auch als Freerider gefahren wird, darfst du dich nicht wundern, wenn was bricht.
Das 10er ist ja das Carbon.
Dein Sohn freut sich, wie viel damit geht, die freude könnte aber irgendwann mit ner Überraschung plötztlich enden.

Ne Gabel alleine bringt aber auch nichts, was machste mit dem Hinterbau?
Wenn der Sag richtig eingestellt ist, kannste die Gabel nicht nutzen, weils hinten durchschlägt.
Das wird Murks, Geld angezündet.

Wenn man regelmässig im Bikepark unterwegs ist und es auch krachen lassen will, führt an nem FR/DH kein Weg dran vorbei.
Klar, man kann mit nem AM auch runterfahren - nur zeigt das Bike schnell seine Grenzen auf, bzw man will schnell mehr.
Es kommt natürlich auch drauf an, ob der Fahrer 45kg oder 90 wiegt...

Das Trailster ist schon ne eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Ein FR/DH als einzigstes Bike wird schnell nerven, weil sowas nicht Tourentauglich ist.


----------



## tomes1212 (4. April 2019)

Hallo
Ich bin am Bergamont e Contraöl 6.0 2018 interessiert.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage  Wurde an der Umlenkrolle seit 2017 was geändert?
Besteht weiterhin das Problem ?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Schmolle43 (4. April 2019)

@Basti138 ok ja ich werde das trailster am besten so lassen wie es ist. 
Dann muss da wohl noch ein Enduro bzw freeride her. Hatte schon mal nach dem Encore Elite 2018 geschaut gefällt mir auch ganz gut.  Na ja da muss ich mir noch mal ein paar Gedanken zu machen und was drüber lesen über das Rad.


----------



## Schmolle43 (4. April 2019)

Eine Frage hab ich noch . Wie ist das mit der Garantie bei Bergamont. 
Wenn ich aus dem Norden ein Rad im Süden kaufe und habe einen Garantie Fall bearbeitet das jeder Bergamont Händler? Ist das so wie in der Autoindustrie egal wo gekauft jeder Händler bearbeitet es gleich oder nur der Händler wo ich es gekauft habe. 
Kann mir dazu jemand was sagen.....


----------



## Basti138 (5. April 2019)

Es kann jeder Bergamont Händler machen. (wenn er will)


----------



## John8787 (6. April 2019)

Hallo, ich habe eine spezielle Frage zu einem Steuersatz, fahre das Big Air 7.2 und möchte eine RS Boxxer einbauen. Jetzt habe ich hier ein steuersatz liegen xlc hs a10
Ich weiß durch das forum das ich ec49 28,6 ec 49 30 brauche,  bin aber noch nicht so richtig aus dieser Norm schlau geworden.  Vor allem was die 49 angeht, bei xlc steht 49,7 bei fsa 49,57 oder so und bei manchen steht 49mm 

Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen? Hier noch mal der link zum besagten steuersatz 

https://fahrrad-teile.shop/fahrradt...MI07icy-G64QIVSSrTCh2Q_QaFEAQYAiABEgJHyPD_BwE

Grüße


----------



## 4Helden (10. April 2019)

Gibt es eigentlich den Roxtar Carbon 27,5 Rahmen auch Einzeln zu kaufen?
Falls ja,was würde der Kosten.


----------



## Basti138 (10. April 2019)

"Crash Replacement"
Die Preise musst du beim Händler erfragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danixsox (15. April 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> War das vor oder nach dem Kauf?


nach dem kauf


----------



## danixsox (15. April 2019)

Wie heist das schaltauge vom bergamont enduro 7.9? wo kann man das kaufen? ebay und hier im bikemarkt habe ich michts gefunden.


----------



## Basti138 (15. April 2019)

https://bergamontfb.de/archiv/model.php?ref=26263&lang=de
Kann der Bergamonthändler bestellen, oder versuchs mal bei Schaltague.de

Haste wieder drübergebruzzelt?


----------



## danixsox (15. April 2019)

nee die kante kats abgeschliffen...habs jetzt so geregelt...


----------



## danixsox (15. April 2019)

und mein ramen hab ich auch wieder zusammengebraten, ich hoff es hält wieder ne weile


----------



## Basti138 (15. April 2019)

Mach mal ein Bild. Welche Stelle?
Ich will dir die Hoffnung nicht nehmen.
Der Riss war wahrscheinlich an ner Problemstelle, du brätst drüber. Ohne Wärmebehandlung ist das Gefüge eigentlich unbrauchbar.
Und obendrein hast du neben der Naht eine große Kerbwirkung - je dicker die naht, desto schlechter ist es.

Hab sowas auch schon öfters probiert, das ist alles wieder gerissen.
Das ist bei dem Sport einfach ein Problem, das Alu "vergisst" nichts.
Das reißt sehr oft auf dem Weg zur Eisdiele, scheinbar ohne Grund.
Nach 5 Jahren ist ein Alurahmen nicht mehr so, wie er mal war.
Das Material wird so lange durchgewalkt/gebogen, an den Problemstellen wirds "mürbe" und dann entstehen Risse.
Die Probleme gibts bei allen Herstellern. 
Bei nem 10 jahre alten Fully kannste eigentlich damit rechnen.

Du kannst ein Bike so bauen, dass es leicht ist.
Oder du baust es für die Ewigkeit, dann wiegts das doppelte.
Die meisten Hersteller geben 5 Jahre Garantie (dem Erstbesitzer),


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danixsox (15. April 2019)

habe letztes jahr geschweist, hat ein jahr gehalten. Habe jetzt wieder ein flacheisen in den rahmen geschweist und dann wieder zusammengebraten.....mir bleibt auch nicht viel übrig da ich 15 jahre bin, noch auf due schule geh und mein vater keinen geldscheiser erfunden hat


----------



## Basti138 (15. April 2019)

Ich versteh dich da auch voll und ganz. 

Ich würde hier im Forum mal fragen, evtl hat jemand aus der Zeit ne Schwinge oder Rahmen im Keller liegen.
Viel Geduld, immer mal wieder suchen.


----------



## WookieKing (16. April 2019)

Hi Leute,

ich bin seit ein paar Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines Bergamont e-Contrail 6.0 Plus.
Jetzt bin ich seit dem ersten Tag auf der Suche nach einem Seitenständer bzw. Ständer für das Rad.
Leider ohne viel Erfolg.

Habt ihr eine Idee? Oder eine Idee wo ich so einen Ständer herbekommen könnte?

Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Basti138 (16. April 2019)

forget about it...


----------



## WookieKing (17. April 2019)

Und was haltet ihr von der Idee zwei Gewinde in den hinteren Rahmen zu schneiden im so einen seitenständer zu montieren? Ala KTM und Corratec Aufnahme?

Oder is das eher eine blöde Idee?


----------



## Basti138 (17. April 2019)

> Oder is das eher eine blöde Idee?


Exact das 

Gewinde schneiden heißt Löcher bohren. Löcher an der Stelle heißt Rahmen kaputt.


----------



## danixsox (17. April 2019)

WookieKing schrieb:


> Und was haltet ihr von der Idee zwei Gewinde in den hinteren Rahmen zu schneiden im so einen seitenständer zu montieren? Ala KTM und Corratec Aufnahme?
> 
> Oder is das eher eine blöde Idee?


lass eimfach den ständer weg ich hab auch keinen und habe ihn noch nie vermisst. kläppert nur und ist unnötiges gewicht.


----------



## Basti138 (17. April 2019)

Ein 20kg Ebike hin und herzuschleppen und dauernd irgendwo anzulehnen ist nochmal was anderes...
Ich würde mir für Zuhause irgendeinen einen Ausstellungsständer besorgen.


----------



## danixsox (17. April 2019)

ja so hab ich das auch gemacht, bin einfach zum nächsten händler und hab gefragt, hat glaub ich 20€ gekostet.


----------



## odi11 (23. April 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe ein gebrauchtes Contrail 5.2. Da ich seit meiner letzten Tour ein Knacken höre und es so scheint, als käme es vom Tretlager/Innenlager, möchte ich es erst einmal kontrollieren, reinigen und fetten. Sollte es nicht besser werden, suche ich ein Ersatzteil.
Nach den Unterlagen ist ein Shimano BB-ES25 mit Shimano FC-M522, 42/32/24t verbaut. Das Shimano BB-ES300 soll kompatibel sein. Nun suche ich die passenden Maße.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odi11 (26. April 2019)

Ich geb mir mal selbst die Antwort, da ich heute Zeit hatte das Lager aus zu bauen.
Es ist ein 73mm mit 113mm Achse.

Danke für die großartige Hilfe


----------



## DownChiller72 (27. April 2019)

Hi Leute,
Ich will mein Encore 2017 auf Shimano Bremsen mit 203er Scheiben umrüsten.
Kann mir jemand verraten was für einen Adapter ich für den Hinterbau und für die Mattock brauche. 
Aktuell ist eine Magusra MT5 drauf, vorne 200er hinten 180 Scheiben.
Im Web konnte ich nichts vernünftiges finden...
Danke schon mal!


----------



## User-1 (30. April 2019)

@odi11
Ich würde dir erstmal empfehlen die Pedalen zu checken hatte mal das gleiche Problem... Einfach aufmachen bisschen fetten und ja... Wenn das nicht helfen sollte so nach ca. 50 km liegst dann an den Lagern


----------



## Basti138 (30. April 2019)

Bei diesen ES25 Patronenlagern löst sich gerne die Kunststoffschale links.


----------



## Basti138 (30. April 2019)

DownChiller72 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Ich will mein Encore 2017 auf Shimano Bremsen mit 203er Scheiben umrüsten.
> Kann mir jemand verraten was für einen Adapter ich für den Hinterbau und für die Mattock brauche.
> Aktuell ist eine Magusra MT5 drauf, vorne 200er hinten 180 Scheiben.
> ...



Stelle mal Bilder der vorhandenen Adapter ein, welche Aufnahmen hat dein Rahmen/Gabel?

Wie war das gleich wieder... ohne Adapter
6" => 160mm
7" => 180mm
8" => 200mm

Wenn du also zum Beispiel ne 7" hast , also 180mm ohne Adapter passt, brauchst du nen +23mm Adapter für 203.
Du kannst die Frage ins Bremseunternforum stellen, haste mehr Antworten.


----------



## odi11 (1. Mai 2019)

Hallo User1 und Basti138,

danke für die Antworten. Hatte, wie schon geschrieben, das Lager ausgebaut und neu gefettet, dabei die Kurbeln und die Pedale gereinigt und gefettet. Nach dem Zusammenbau hatte ich zwar anfangs immer noch ein Knacken. Nachdem ich heute eine Tour von gut 20km hinter mich gebracht hatte war das Knacken weg. 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Basti138 (1. Mai 2019)

Erfahrungsgemäß kommts wieder 
Lager an sich knacken nicht. Es knacken immer (alu)Bauteile, die aneinander reiben.
Oder ein lockeres Innenlager kann knacken.
Du kannst testweise mal die Schrauben vom Hinterbau lösen => wenn das Geräusch dann weg ist, hast du die Stelle gefunden.
Kann aber auch 1000 andere Ursachen haben.

Ich würde empfehlen das abzuklären, da es passieren kann, dass wichtige Anlageflächen (Rahmen) seitlich verschleißen und dann bekommst das irgendwann nicht mehr leise.

Problem ist, dass die Hinterbauschrauben alle mit Loctite gesichert werden => auch wenn sich die Schraube an sich fest anfühlt, kann es sein, dass die Bauteilklemmung zu gering ist und die Teile arbeiten können => dann knackts.
Die gesicherten Schrauben müsste man erst lösen und dann neu anziehen. Oder gleich zerlegen, die Flächen fetten und die gewinde neu mit Loctite.
Die Schrauben sind aus Alu => Vorsicht! Gegen ausgehärtete Schraubensicherung hilft warm machen beim Lösen.


Hinterachse/Nabe kanns sein, Gelenke, Sattelstütze, Kettenblätter auf der kurbel, Kette (Kettenschloss), Freilauf, Vorbau, Steuersatz,...
Du kannst es vielleicht etwas eingrenzen, wenn du die Fragen beantwortest:

Wann ist das Geräusch?
- Muss dazu Spannung auf der Kette sein, oder reicht es, wenn du dich im Stand rechts und links mal auf die kurbel stellst
- Musst du dazu auf dem Sattel sitzen
- Dich auf den Lenker abstützen


----------



## odi11 (1. Mai 2019)

Ok, das Knacken ist bei Belastung der Pedale gewesen. 
Habe die Hinterbauschrauben schon mal geprüft, ob sie alle festsitzen, aber nicht vorher gelöst. Werde das ganze jetzt mal beobachten und dann Schritt für Schritt deine Tipps umsetzen


----------



## Basti138 (1. Mai 2019)

Ok, ich würde Schwingenhauptlager mal öffnen und kurz probefahren.
Oder öffnen und neu anziehen. Oder gleich zerlegen und fetten.
Und in dem zuge vielleicht die hinteren Lager mit.
Wenn die Lager rauh laufen, sind sie entweder durch eingedrungenes Wasser defekt - dann fallen sie irgendwann auseinander.
Wenns nur einzelne Rastmarken sind, kanns sein, dass die dünnwandigen Lager durch die Pressung "kleiner" werden. => Du baust das alte Lager aus, die Rastpunkte sind weg. Du baust die neuen Lager ein, wieder Rastpunkte.
Wenn Lager Rastpunkte haben, heißt das nicht, dass sie knacken.
Dann noch die Hinterachse fetten und wieder einbauen.

Meistens hat man dann wieder Ruhe.


Kettenblätter evtl mal festziehen.
Bei manchen Kurbeln kann auch der Kettenblatträger knacken.
Manche Hinterradnaben neigen zum Knacken - also Nabenkörper selber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Helden (2. Mai 2019)

Gibt es eine Begrenzung des Federweges beim Roxtar LTD Carbon?
Will meine Reba auf 120mm Traveln.


----------



## Basti138 (3. Mai 2019)

Klar gibts ne Begrenzung. Du kannst es ausserhalb der Gewährleistung auf eigenes Risiko probieren.
Lenkwinkel wird flacher, Fahreigenschaften werden chilliger, ein Bisschen.


----------



## Sbr_crew (6. Mai 2019)

Hey liebes Bergamont Team
Habe ein Bergamont Big Air 6.9 und wollte fragen was ich da für eine Steckachsen Größe habe
Lg Jan


----------



## bergamont (6. Mai 2019)

@4Helden Ja, das Limit liegt bei 100 mm Federweg

@Sbr_crew Der Hinterbau hat eine Einbaubreite von 12x150 mm


----------



## Sbr_crew (6. Mai 2019)

@Sbr_crew Der Hinterbau hat eine Einbaubreite von 12x150 mm[/QUOTE]
Ich meine die vordere
Danke schonmal für die Antwort


----------



## bergamont (8. Mai 2019)

@Sbr_crew Vorne ist das eine 20 mm Steckachse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti_h (20. Mai 2019)

Liebes Bergamont Team, ich habe eine Frage, die mir kein Händler beantworten konnte:
Die HR-Nabe meines Rads (Bergamont Platoon Pro, 2004/5) ist eine Tattoo Dic Light (oder Tattoo Pro?).
Der Freilauf ist inzwischen extrem laut - wie lässt sich hier Abhilfe schaffen, welches wäre das richtige Ersatzteil?

Danke & LG


----------



## bergamont (20. Mai 2019)

@basti_h 
Ich fürchte für dieses Modell gibt es keine Ersatzteile mehr bei uns. Da würde wenn nur der Austausch der Nabe in Frage kommen, wenn wirklich ein Defekt vorliegt.
Alternativ müssten die Nabe geöffnet und die Sperrklinken neu gefettet werden, das dürfte zumindest die Geräuschentwicklung eindämmen. Bei der Gelegenheit würde sich auch zeigen, ob irgendetwas verschlissen und/oder defekt ist.


----------



## basti_h (20. Mai 2019)

bergamont schrieb:


> @basti_h
> Alternativ müssten die Nabe geöffnet und die Sperrklinken neu gefettet werden, das dürfte zumindest die Geräuschentwicklung eindämmen.



...und das lässt sich wie bei jeder Nabe bewerkstelligen oder muss man auf irgendwelche Besonderheiten achten? Danke für die schnelle Antwort übrigens!


----------



## bergamont (20. Mai 2019)

Ich kann jetzt zwar nicht ganz genau sagen, wie diese Nabe zusammengesetzt ist, aber es handelt sich um keine Sonderkonstruktion. Demnach läuft es im Prinzip wie sonst üblich: Konus links und rechts ab (Schrauben oder Pressen), dann kann entweder der Freilauf direkt abgezogen werden oder die Achse muss mit raus gedrückt werden.


----------



## nmnn (24. Mai 2019)

Hallo Support Team, 
Hallo Community, 

Ich habe seit kurzem ein Kiez Dirt (Team?). Habe es günstig gebraucht gekauft, leider finde ich keine Kataloge online in denen dieses Modell aufgeführt wird. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen um welches Modell Ahr es sich handelt? 
Die nächste Frage dazu, hat vielleicht jemand Original Dokumente (Katalog, Flyer, etc.) die er mir als Scan, Bild oder Link schicken (oder hier veröffentlichen) kann? 
Und nun Frage Nr. 3: Ich hatte gerne ein kleineres Ritzel auf der Nabe (Tattoo, singlespeed) am liebsten 13 oder 14 Zähne. Auf was muss ich achten, bzw irgendwelche Größenangaben zu dem Freilaufritzel? Bilder hänge ich an. Danke euch.


----------



## Basti138 (24. Mai 2019)

https://bergamontfb.de/archiv/model.php?ref=32182


----------



## nmnn (24. Mai 2019)

Hey Basti138, 
Danke dir. So schnell hab ich nicht mit einer Antwort gerechnet.


----------



## VincentSchock (5. Juni 2019)

Hallo liebes Support-Team,
Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe ein Bergamont Trailster 8.0 aus dem Jahre 2015. Eingebaut ist momentan die Voreingebaute Shimano Deore XT Gruppe mit 3*10 Fach Antrieb. Da dieser jedoch mittlerweile sehr abgenutzt ist würde ich gern auf 1*11 oder 1*12 umrüsten. Ich finde jedoch kaum Informationen, wie man dies genau macht bzw. was ich selbst für Teile an meinem Fahrrad verbaut habe bzw. was ich für neue Fahrradteile brauche damit alles passt. Habt ihr eine Empfehlung für mich was ich für einen Antrieb einbauen kann?
Liebe Grüße Vincent


----------



## Basti138 (5. Juni 2019)

1x12 kannst du die NX Eagle nehmen mit der 11/50 Kassette, die auf deinen vorhandenen Freilauf passt.
Also Schaltwerk, Schalthebel, Kassette, Kurbel und Innenlager.
https://www.bike-magazin.de/mtb_news/teile_zubehoer/neu-sram-nx-eagle/a39108.html

Interessanter wäre natürlich die GX mit 10/52 Kassette - diese passt aber nicht auf deinen Freilauf!
Entweder den Freilauf tauschen - wenn es einen für dein Laufrad gibt, oder anderes Laufrad.
Du hast wahrscheinlich 142x12 hinten?
Der eine Zahn von 11 auf 10 macht viel aus.

Von 1x11 rate ich dir ab. Die Übersetzungsbandbreite reicht nicht. Meine Meinung.
Du musst halt sehen, dass du bisher 44 Zähne vorne hattest und dann hast du 30 oder 32 
Beil Trailster schafft man das 44er Blatt mit 13 oder 15 hinten schon auf der Ebene. Kannste das ja durchrechnen.
Was fährst du bisher und was brauchst du?

Zähnezahlen hast du bister wahrscheinlich 11/36 Kassette und vorne 44/32/22?


Giebts evtl für deine Kurbel ein 1x Blatt? Keine Ahnung. 
Die Kettenblätter für 1x sind anders, damit ohne Umwerfer die kette nicht runter läuft.


----------



## VincentSchock (5. Juni 2019)

So habe nochmal ein wenig gestöbert und etwas gefunden.

Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT, RD-M786, SGS, Shadow Plus 
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT, FD-M781D, Direct Mount, Down Swing, Top-Pull 
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore XT, SL-M780, 3x10-fach, Rapidfire Plus-Shifter 
Zahnkranz: Shimano CS-HG81, 10-fach, 11-36t
Kette: Sram PC-1051
Übersetzung: 3x10-fach, vorne: 40/30/22t, hinten: 11-36t

Das müsste mein aktueles Setup sein. Ja ich habe hinten 12*142. Ich hätte selbst lieber 1x12 als 1x11. Das SRAM Setup habe ich auch schon im Hinterkopf gehabt. Wie schaut es denn mit dem Trigger aus? Brauche ich dazu auch den passenden Bremshebel?

Liebe Grüße 
Vincent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (5. Juni 2019)

https://bergamontfb.de/archiv/model.php?ref=15EVFH9105
Also wenn deine Bremehebel sich mit den Schalthebel eine Befestigungsschelle teilen, dann brauchst du Halteschellen.

Wenn du 1x haben willst, führt an Sram kein Weg dran vorbei.
Dann empfehle ich dir einfach die NX Eagle Gruppe 1x12 mit der 11/50 NX Kassette.

NX Schaltwerk, NX Schalthebel, Kassette, NX Kurbel incu Innenlager, Sram Kette.


Rechnen wir mal ein wenig:
Dein schnellster Gang war 11/40 = 0,275
Der zweit schnellste          13/40 = 0,325
Der drittschnellste             15/40 = 0,375
.
.
.
.
                                   32/22 = 1,45
Dein langsamster war 36/22 = 1,636

Neu mit 30er Blatt:
11/30 = 0,366
50/30 = 1,666

Das bedeutet, dass du mit 30 Zähnen den Schnellsten Gang zwischen dem vorher 2. und 3 schnellsten hast.
Was dir wahrscheinlich reicht?
Der langsamste Gang ist sogar noch ein Tick langsamer.


Mit 32er Blatt:
11/32 = 0,343 ( zwischen 2 und 3. schnellsten)
50/32 = 1,562   (1/2 Gang fehlt)

Das 34er:
11/34 = 0,323 (in etwa so wie der 2. schnellste jetzt)
50/34 = 1,47 (der langsamste Gang fehlt)


Dann ist die Frage, wie viel Zähne an deine Schwinge passen, das ist eng an der Stelle.
30 geht, 32 auch,  34 wahrscheinlich, kann ich dir nicht sicher sagen - weil das 1x KB mittig sitzt und da hast du jetzt 32 Zähne an der Position.



Die GX 10/52 Kassette würde nochmal viel bringen - aber wie gesagt, anderer Freilauf.


----------



## Basti138 (5. Juni 2019)

Wenn du Detailbilder brauchst, hab 1x11 NX am Trailster 2018 dran.


----------



## VincentSchock (6. Juni 2019)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Informationen!


----------



## Maggo (12. Juni 2019)

Blöderweise scheint an meinem Grandurance 5.0 2019 das Gewinde der Steckachse bzw das des Ausfallendes ne Macke zu haben. Kann ich hier im Forum die Ersatzteilnummer erfragen?


----------



## bergamont (13. Juni 2019)

@Maggo 

254433   BGM Dropout BGM-H042A (Schaltauge und zwei Gewindeeinsätze)
254429   BGM rearAxle Grndrnc 17 RWS 164X12X1,75 (DT mit RWS)
267199   BGM rearAxle JD-QR52M 164X12X1,75 (für Innensechskant)

Preise macht der Händler.


----------



## M1RO (2. Juli 2019)

Hallo liebe Community,

hab ein Contrail 5.0 2018 in der Gr. M mit 130 mm Federweg vo und hi.
Wieviel mehr Federweg ist hier noch möglich, so dass die Geometrie nicht ganz in die Leidenschaft gezogen wird?
Dazu würde mich hier z.B. die max Einbaumaße des Dämpfers interessieren.

Beste Grüße


----------



## bergamont (2. Juli 2019)

@M1RO Dazu haben wir hier schon diverse Diskussionen gehabt. Mehr Federweg bedeutet letztlich eine Veränderung des Einsatzspektrums eines Fahrrades. Sobald sich ein Rad aber außerhalb der Konstruktion zu Grunde liegenden Parameter bewegt, ist unklar wie sich das auf die Dauerhaltbarkeit auswirkt, oder ob es überhaupt noch so funktioniert wie ursprünglich gedacht.
Von daher lautet unsere klare Aussage zum Thema immer: so viel Federweg wie serienmäßig umgesetzt wurde ist was das Rad auch sicher verträgt, um auch in kritischen Fahrsituationen nicht zu versagen. Das gilt sinngemäß für alle derartigen Umbauten.


----------



## M1RO (2. Juli 2019)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Also 140-150 mm wäre möglich aber nicht empfehlenswert, wegen der Haltbarkeit.


----------



## Basti138 (2. Juli 2019)

Wenn du das Bike dann auch bewegst, wie eins mit 150mm, könnte das so aussehen 
Klar ist es möglich, sind aber auch höhere Kräfte auf dem Rahmen. Es ist dein Risiko, Garantie/Gewährleistung ist futsch und du musst selber wissen, ob dir das so taugt.
Was du machen kannst - ein paar Gabeln haben nen verstellbaren Federweg, bzw lassen sich spacern.
So kannst dus mal kurz ausprobieren.

Man kann das auch so sehen, die 150 fährt man dann auch mit mehr Sag => die ist dann keine ganzen 2cm länger.
Und dann ist die Einbauhöhe entscheidend - muss nicht heißen, dass die Gabel mit 2cm mehr Federweg auch 2cm höher baut. Kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an.
Aber es erweitert den Einsatzbereich des Bikes nicht - und das ist wahrscheinlich deine Absicht?

Ich sehe das wie Bergamont => lass es bleiben und spare dir das Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M1RO (2. Juli 2019)

Also ich beweg das Ding wie mit 150 mm, deswegen die Frage.
Bis jetzt hält es ohne Probleme. Danke nochmal.


----------



## Basti138 (2. Juli 2019)

Achso


----------



## User-1 (12. Juli 2019)

Hallo 
Da mein Threesome 6.2 schon einige Kilometer auf dem Buckel hat (und da das Hinterrad auch schon etwas Spiel hat) würde ich gerne mal die Lager in der Nabe wechseln. Könnte mir jemand helfen und sagen welche Lager es dort jetzt wären (oder wo man das nach lesen könnte) ?
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Juli 2019)

Welches Schaltauge gehört eigentlich ins Revox Team (12x148)? Bei mir steht leider keine Nummer drauf und bei Schaltauge.de usw habe ich nichts passendes gefunden.


----------



## User-1 (15. Juli 2019)

Hi ,
Ich glaube du kannst es hier nach gucken.





						Bergamont Model Archive
					






					bergamontfb.de
				




Gib dann einfach das Model deines Fahrrads ein und ja


----------



## Crimson_ (15. Juli 2019)

Perfekt, danke! Dass auf der Archiv-Seite die Schaltaugen Nummer steht wusste ich nicht.

Jetzt frage ich mich noch warum es da nur ein Set gibt, mit zwei unterschiedlichen Ausfallenden? Zumal ich davon ja nur eins benötige und der Preis dann ganz schön gesalzen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User-1 (23. Juli 2019)

User-1 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Da mein Threesome 6.2 schon einige Kilometer auf dem Buckel hat (und da das Hinterrad auch schon etwas Spiel hat) würde ich gerne mal die Lager in der Nabe wechseln. Könnte mir jemand helfen und sagen welche Lager es dort jetzt wären (oder wo man das nach lesen könnte) ?
> Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen



Hallo ^^
Es würde mir wirklich arg weiter helfen wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte. Denn ich fahr jetzt auch bald weg und wenn da jetzt das Hinterrad auf einmal den Geist aufgibt wäre es ziemlich blöd  
Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## Basti138 (23. Juli 2019)

Wenn diese Spiel haben, sind sie defekt, damit brauchst du nicht mehr auf Tour gehen.
Zerlegen, kucken, bestellen...
Wahrscheinlich wirds mit Lager alleine nicht getan sein, sprich Achse eingelaufen etz.


----------



## User-1 (23. Juli 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!
Ich hatte halt am anfang vor die Lager mit dem entsprechenden Werkzeug zu bestellen aber wenns doch schlimmer ist mache ich das dann lieber so wie du es gesagt hast


----------



## Basti138 (23. Juli 2019)

Das Rad ist etwas älter, glaub nicht, dass Bergamont dir den Lagertyp nennen kann.
Es gibt zwar ne Lagerliste, aber nur für Hinterbauten.

Hab meine Bergamont Nabe grad auch zerlegt...
"BGM Pro 360, 6-Loch, Disc, 12x142mm Achse"

Deine ist die
"BGM Race Pro AM, Rear Maxle 142 x 12mm"





						Bergamont Model Archive
					






					bergamontfb.de
				




Ob das die gleichen Lager sind?


----------



## User-1 (24. Juli 2019)

Welche Lager hättest du denn ?
Denn im Prinzip sind das doch eh die gleichen Maße oder? (Also die 12x142mm )


----------



## bergamont (26. Juli 2019)

User-1 schrieb:


> Hallo ^^
> Es würde mir wirklich arg weiter helfen wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte. Denn ich fahr jetzt auch bald weg und wenn da jetzt das Hinterrad auf einmal den Geist aufgibt wäre es ziemlich blöd
> Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.



Moin, entschuldige die späte Antwort. Wir haben leider keine Übersicht über die verwendeten Lager in den einzelnen Naben. Daher bleibt hier nur aufmachen, Lager raus und entsprechend der gemessenen Größe neue besorgen. Da es Normteile sind, gibt es die praktisch überall und ohne lange Lieferzeiten.

EDIT: Nur weil die Benennung ähnlich oder die Einbaubreite gleich ist, heißt es noch nicht, dass auch die Lager identisch sind. Hier kann es auf jeden Fall Unterschiede geben.


----------



## MarcHeiner (5. August 2019)

Hallo bergamont team
Könnte mir einer sagen, welche Lager in den Vorderrad abend beim revox sport 29iger von 2018 verbaut sind?


----------



## MarcHeiner (5. August 2019)

Ich glaube das hat sich erledigt 
Also..... Aufmachen und messen....


----------



## Tenny (3. September 2019)

Moin Bergamont Support, ich bin auf der suche nach GEO Daten für das Threesome 7.3 und hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt. 
Danke Christian


----------



## Basti138 (4. September 2019)

Ist das ein Threesome SL 7.3, also ohne Flip Chip?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tenny (5. September 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Threesome SL 7.3, also ohne Flip Chip?


Ja ist ohne flip


----------



## Basti138 (5. September 2019)

Bei Bergamont ist die PDF leider nicht mehr bei den Archive Seiten verlinkt.
Ich hab irgendwo noch die Threesome 2012 "normal" und EX, aber die waren glaub ich anders


----------



## bergamont (5. September 2019)

@Tenny Geo hängt hier an.


----------



## silent2608 (17. September 2019)

Moin @bergamont 

Ich hab Anfang letzter Woche euren Mail Support angeschrieben aber noch keine Antwort erhalten, daher hier meine Fragen:

- Ich suche Daten zu den Hinterbau-Lagern am Trailster Elite 2018. Sind das noch die gleichen wie hier: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/welche-lager.891888/#post-15969601 ?

- Der Steuersatz ist angegeben als BGM-F13. Dazu hätte ich gerne mehr Infos, welche Lager sind hier genau verbaut? Und vor allem wo bekomme ich einen Gabelkonus, falls ich eine andere Gabel verbauen möchte?

- Noch eine letzte Info die ganz nett wäre: Was kostet eine Ersatzschwinge aus Carbon oder Alu (ca.)? Dabei gehe ich davon aus, dass die Geo vom Trailster und Trailster Elite '18 identisch sind.


----------



## Basti138 (17. September 2019)

Die Lager werden mit großer Wahrcheinlichkeit bis 2018 gleich sein.
Den Gabelkonus hast du auf deiner Gabel drauf => umbauen.

Die Preise wirst du nur über nen Händler bekommen - war zumindest bisher immer so.


----------



## silent2608 (17. September 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Die Lager werden mit großer Wahrcheinlichkeit bis 2018 gleich sein.



Ist auch meine Vermutung durch Sichtprüfung, aber eine offizielle Bestätigung wäre top.



Basti138 schrieb:


> Den Gabelkonus hast du auf deiner Gabel drauf => umbauen.



Das setzt aber voraus, dass man den runterbekommt ohne was zu schrotten. Ich habe schon welche demontiert die nur lädiert von der Gabel getrennt werden konnten. Sowas kaufe ich lieber auf Vorrat als vor dem Problem zu stehen wenn es entstanden ist, aber klar - Demontage ist grundsätzlich eine Lösung.


----------



## Basti138 (17. September 2019)

Einzelne Konen wirst du nicht bekommen. Manchmal findet man ähnliche in der Gruschkiste.
Nimm ein altes Messer.
Du kannst den Konus auch schlitzen - Industrielager vorrausgesetzt


----------



## Mudthemaster (17. September 2019)

Hallo,

welches Schaltauge kann ich an mein Revox 6.0 aus dem Jahr 2018 dran machen?

Danke


----------



## Basti138 (17. September 2019)

__





						Bergamont Model Archive
					






					bergamontfb.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudthemaster (17. September 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finde das Schaltauge net.


----------



## Basti138 (17. September 2019)

Schau mal bei Schaltauge.de oder eben nem Bergamont Händler...

Die Bezeichnung steht ganz unten - haste gesehen, oder?
Da stehen zwei Nummern.


----------



## Mudthemaster (17. September 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Schaltauge.de oder eben nem Bergamont Händler...
> 
> Die Bezeichnung steht ganz unten - haste gesehen, oder?
> Da stehen zwei Nummern.


Ja, danke.
Eine Frage noch worin der Unterschied zwischen.
BGM-H030
BGM-H030X
?


----------



## Basti138 (17. September 2019)

Keine Ahnung


----------



## Vollsortimenter (25. September 2019)

Hallo Bergamont Support Team,

ich habe ein 2018er Contrail 7.0 in XL. Mein Dämpfer macht langsam Zicken. Es ist ja ein Manitou Radium drin. Ich würde gerne auf einen anderen Dämpfer umsteigen. Nun meine Frage: 

Geht auch ein Dämpfer mit einem etwas längeren Hub? Aktuell ist ja 45 mm verbaut, gehen auch 51 mm oder verändert das die Geometrie zu sehr?

Bitte entschuldigt wenn die Frage total doof ist, aber ich kenne mich mit der Dämpfergeschichte echt nicht aus ;-)


----------



## <NoFear> (25. September 2019)

Zunächst einmal würde ich nach der angegebenen Einbaulänge des Dämpfers schauen, denn wenn die nicht passt kannst du es mit deinem neuen Dämpfer vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vollsortimenter (25. September 2019)

Die Einbaulänge ist mit 190 gleich.


----------



## Basti138 (25. September 2019)

HR vs Sattelrohr?


----------



## Palaermo (11. Oktober 2019)

Servus Bergamont-Support,

habe leider bei meinem Grandurance 6 die Steckachse für die VR Carbongabel verloren und finde keine passende (bezahlbare) Achse mit P1.75 Gewindesteigung...die meisten haben 1,5 als Standard  

Habe nur diese gefunden, aber Liefertermin im Februar / März 2020: https://www.hibike.de/bergamont-steckachse-p4b93c86bbdb1f3161d46fe3430615ab6#var_16307748

Wäre mega, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet! Merci.

Beste Grüße


----------



## bergamont (11. Oktober 2019)

@Palaermo Es gibt evtl. noch eine Alternative, ebenfalls über Syncros. Ich kann allerdings nicht genau sehen, ob das Gewinde wirklich passt und habe intern um Klärung gebeten. Ich gebe Bescheid, sowie ich mehr weiß.

@Vollsortimenter Bzgl. der Frage zum Dämpfer mit anderen Hub kann ich nur sagen, dass wir hierfür keine Freigabe erteilen. Hub und Einbaulänge dürfen sich vom Original nicht unterscheiden. Ansonsten kann es passieren, dass Komponenten kollidieren oder sonstwie Schaden nehmen. Das kann dann zu Materialversagen, Stürzen und die entsprechend unerfreulichen Folgen führen.

@Mudthemaster So lange du kein E-Ville fährst kannst du das "X" beim Schaltauge ignorieren. Das war hier nur für ein Modell mal relevant. Mittlerweile ist das aber überholt.


----------



## Palaermo (12. Oktober 2019)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Palaermo Es gibt evtl. noch eine Alternative, ebenfalls über Syncros. Ich kann allerdings nicht genau sehen, ob das Gewinde wirklich passt und habe intern um Klärung gebeten. Ich gebe Bescheid, sowie ich mehr weiß.



Perfekt...schon mal besten Dank für die schnelle Rückmeldung!!!


----------



## bergamont (14. Oktober 2019)

@Palaermo Hier sind die Artikelnummern zweier alternativer Achse, die ebenfalls passen und lieferbar sind:
254428 - DT RWS Schnellspanner ist aufgrund der aufwendigeren Bauweise aber deutlich teurer.
267201 - Etwas leichtere version des Originals, ebenfalls per Innensechskant zu bedienen, minimal teurer.


----------



## Palaermo (14. Oktober 2019)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Palaermo Hier sind die Artikelnummern zweier alternativer Achse, die ebenfalls passen und lieferbar sind:
> 254428 - DT RWS Schnellspanner ist aufgrund der aufwendigeren Bauweise aber deutlich teurer.
> 267201 - Etwas leichtere version des Originals, ebenfalls per Innensechskant zu bedienen, minimal teurer.



Cool, danke! Wo kann ich die untere erwerben bzw. wo ist dieser Artikel lieferbar?! Der einzige Shop (den ich bisher gefunden habe) mit Bergamont Ersatzteilen ist Hibike...allerdings finde ich mit der Artikelnummer nichts


----------



## bergamont (14. Oktober 2019)

Die Ersatzteile kann jeder Bergamont-Händler für dich bestellen. Einen Link zur Händlersuche findest du in der Signatur. Leider können wir direkt keine Bestellungen bearbeiten.


----------



## Tobias111 (24. Oktober 2019)

Hallo ich habe mich hier angemeldet um Vielleicht hier eine Antwort zu bekommen.
Da man nicht auf meine Email,die ich auf der Bergamont Website erstellt habe reagiert.
Nachfolgend die Mail.....

Hallo Bergamont Team

Hiermit möchte ich meine Geschichte über mein Bergamont Rad loswerden.
Ich habe mich vor ca. 2Jahren für ein Bergamont MTB Revox 5.4 entschieden, gekauft bei Fahrrad Becker in Lemgo.

Die Auswahl der Marke fiel bewusst auf Bergamont, da Ihre Firma aus Deutschland kommtund ich davon überzeugt war, dass die Qualität der Fahrräder bei Ihnen im Hause noch stimmt!

Eines noch vorweg: ich weiß, dass ich mit dem Revox 5.4 kein High End Fahrrad gekauft habe und mir auch klar ist, das hier und da mit der Zeit verschleißbedingte Reperaturen anfallen werden.

Jedoch wurde ich in den letzten 2 Jahren eines Besseren beleert- das die verbauten Komponenten sehr schnell an ihre Grenzen kommen.

*Der erste Schaden erfolgte nach ca. 80 km Laufleistung hintere Achse:
-> Konen-Lager/Kontermuttern gelockert -> dabei das Achsgewinde zerstört.
Da der Schaden im Fahrrad-Urlaub passiert ist, wollte ich dies umgehend reparieren lassen. Zum Glück fand ich einen freundlichen Fahrradhändler vor Ort, der den Schaden mit einer neuen Steckachse reparieren konnte. Ich war in dem Moment damit zufrieden und habe die Reperaturkosten auf mich genommen.
Vom Fahrradhändler kam noch der kleine Hinweis, dass der Freilauf nicht mehr der Beste ist und ich diesen demnächst tauschen sollte.

*Gesagt getan habe mir gleich nach dem Urlaub einen neuen Freilaufkörber besorgt und eingebaut.
Dabei ist mir der auffallend starke Verschleiß an der Radnabe Verzahnung /Freilaufkörber aufgefallen.

*So nun nach weiteren Ausfahrten, die nächste Panne mit einer Gesamtlaufleistung von 450 km und ca. 2 Jahren des MTB ist nun die Verzahnung der Radnabe komplett aufgearbeitet und nicht mehr sichtbar.
Was dem Zufolge hat das der Freilauf durchrutscht und nicht mehr greift.
Dem nicht genug macht das Tretlager auch noch auffallend Laufgeräusche.

Der Einsatzzweck des Rades in den lezten 2 Jahren war zum Baggersee, Eisdiele, Stadt, Radwege, Feldwege, 4 Tage Radurlaub.
Kein Sand, Schlamm, Wasser, Regenfahrten.
Nochmal der Hinweis 450 km Gesamtlaufleistung auf dem Rad, ich würde mal sagen kaum genutzt!

Nach Rücksprache mit zwei Fahrradfachhändlern vor Ort (keine Bergamonthändler) lohnt sich keine Reperatur mehr und ich soll mir einen neuen Radsatz kaufen!
Für mich ist eine Radnabe kein Verschleißteil zumindest nicht so das diese nach 450 km völlig zerstört ist.
Deswegen ist das auch der Grund warum ich mich jetzt direkt an sie wende!

Ist das wiklich die Qualität eines Deutschen-Fahrradherstelles seitens Hersteller von UVP.899€ ?

Nur so am Rande mein Jugend MTB für damals Stolze 600€ mit einem Alter von ca. 23 Jahren und sicherlich einigen 1000 km auf dem Buckel fährt immer noch durch die Gegend ohne großen Verschleiß bis auf Reifen, Bremse, Kette.

Nach langem Gesprächen und Ratschlägen mit ein paar Fahrradexperten und Händlern habe ich mich nun entschieden ein noch höherwertiges MTB zu kaufen, um mehr Sicherheit und vielleicht auch Langlebigkeit im Hobby/Freizeitbetrieb zu haben.
Nachdem ich mich mit anderen Fahrradmarken und auch mit Bergamont Fahrrädern befasst habe bin ich nun zum Entschluss gekommen, dass ich eigentlich wieder ein Bergamont möchte.
Da weiterhin der Gedanke des Deutschen Rad-Herstellers vorhanden ist und zwar das Bergamont Revox Elite MTB.
Allerdings stellen sich mir im Moment einige Fragen.
War mein vor 2 Jahren gekauftes Revox 5.4 ein Montagsmodell oder schlechte Standardqualität?
Werde ich mit dem Revox Elite besser bedient sein?
Gibt es Ihrerseits ein Entgegenkommen / Kulanz?

Gerne kann ich Ihnen Bilder per Mail vom Rad und Schaden zukommen lassen.
Für Rückfragen gerne per Mail.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Tobias G.


----------



## Basti138 (24. Oktober 2019)

"Revox 5.4" sicher?
Shimanonaben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudthemaster (24. Oktober 2019)

Also ich bin mit mein


Tobias111 schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe mich hier angemeldet um Vielleicht hier eine Antwort zu bekommen.
> Da man nicht auf meine Email,die ich auf der Bergamont Website erstellt habe reagiert.
> Nachfolgend die Mail.....
> 
> ...


Also ich bin mit meinem Revox 6.0 2000km gefahren ohne jeglichen Verschleiß am Laufrad. Allerdings habe ich jetzt freiwillig mein LRS gewechselt auf DT Swiss e1700 weil ich ständige Seitenschläge hatte.
Nach https://bergamontfb.de/archiv/model.php?ref=14MTBH8066
ist die Ausstattung vergleichbar.
Ich kann nicht viel zur Shimanonabe sagen.


----------



## Tobias111 (24. Oktober 2019)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder.
Leider war hätte mir was anderes erwartet eine defekte Nabe oder so.
Aber die Nabe ???


----------



## Basti138 (24. Oktober 2019)

Eben das ist aus 2014...

Das ist ne einfache Shimanonabe, die von den Herstellern nur zugekauft wird.
Das passiert, wenn sich die Verschraubung zum Freilauf löst und man so lange fährt, bis es endgültig auseinanderfällt.
Das muss Spiel gehabt und geknarzt haben wie verrückt!?
Die Ursache ist hier nicht bei Bergamont zu suchen, sondern bei Shimano.
Dass sich diese Verschraubung löst, ist sehr selten.

=> Ich würde ne andere Nabe einspeichen, standard Shimanolochkreis, die alten Speichen passen wieder.
Oder ein anderes Laufrad.


----------



## Mudthemaster (24. Oktober 2019)

Tobias111 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder.
> Leider war hätte mir was anderes erwartet eine defekte Nabe oder so.
> Aber die Nabe ???


Respekt, das sieht nicht nach 450 Km aus.


----------



## Tobias111 (24. Oktober 2019)

Doch leider belegbar mit Komott App


----------



## Mudthemaster (24. Oktober 2019)

Tobias111 schrieb:


> Doch leider belegbar mit Komott App


Hast du dir ein neues Bike jetzt geholt?


----------



## Tobias111 (24. Oktober 2019)

Habe noch kein neues MTB
Weiß noch nicht ob ich mir ein neues kaufe oder es Repariere.

Geknarzt oder sonst was hat es nicht.
Schlagartig am Berg durchgerutscht.
Danach musste ich oder bin 2-3 km so heim gefahren.
Deswegen auch der erhöhte Abnutzungsgrad und der jetzige Zustand.


----------



## Tobias111 (24. Oktober 2019)

Gekauft 2017 beim Händler.


----------



## Basti138 (24. Oktober 2019)

450km - reicht doch, geh das mal zu Fuß 
Die km sagen hier nichts aus - das war nicht normal, bzw war wahrscheinlich die Verschraubung lose => so kommst du natürlich nicht weit.
Frag doch mal den Händler... evtl bekommst du Gewährleistung/Kulanz 
Man könnte doch ne Nabe einspeichen, so hast du die Felge wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias111 (24. Oktober 2019)

Naja würde ich gerne nur leider Rät mir jeder gleich davon ab.
Da es sich nicht lohnen würde.
Mittlerweile bei 3 Händlern gewesen und jeder sagte das gleich.
Das ist ja das ärgerliche dran.


----------



## Basti138 (24. Oktober 2019)

Was lohnt sich nicht, umspeichen?
Ja gut das ist eine Arbeit, die etwa auf gleicher Höhe mit einem vergleichbaren, neuen Laufrad liegt.
Der Händler könnte dir zum Beispiel Kulanz geben, die Nabe kostet nicht viel, zeit ist es halt.
So hättest du die alte Felge wieder und somit zwei gleiche.
Nicht immer alles wegwerfen, auch mal reparieren - was Gretl wohl dazu sagt? 

Ich finds aber gut, dass du an dem Hersteller fest hältst - die haben tolle Bikes


----------



## Tobias111 (24. Oktober 2019)

So ist es.
Keiner von den 3 Händlern war gewillt Umzuspeichen.

Ist ja meine Meinung reparieren statt einmal alles neu.

Aber das ganze nach 450 km???
Ist halt einfach ????


----------



## Mudthemaster (25. Oktober 2019)

Tobias111 schrieb:


> So ist es.
> Keiner von den 3 Händlern war gewillt Umzuspeichen.
> 
> Ist ja meine Meinung reparieren statt einmal alles neu.
> ...



Wenn du willst, dann kannst du meinen ausgebauten LRS 29 Zoll haben (aus Revox 6.0). Dieser ist ja noch voll funktionsfähig. Das HR hat einen leichten Seitenschlag, welcher beim Fahren nicht spürbar ist (kann durch Zentrierung ausgebügelt werden). 

Falls Interesse besteht, dann können wir nach den Details schauen. Den LRS würde ich für einen kleinen Obolus abgeben.


----------



## Tobias111 (25. Oktober 2019)

Vielen Dank für dein Angebot.
Habe dir eine PN gesendet.


----------



## bergamont (27. Oktober 2019)

@Tobias111 

Erstmal Entschuldigung, dass bisher nicht auf Deine Anfrage reagiert wurde. Wir haben leider hier aktuell ein Problem, welches noch nicht final gelöst ist.

Was das Problem mit Nabenlagern und Freilauf angeht, so bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass diese zusammenhängen. Wahrscheinlich hat der Freilauf durch den ersten Defekt bereits Schaden genommen, was sich dann aber erst später bemerkbar gemacht hat.

Es ist nicht ungewöhnlich, dass Konusnaben nach der Einfahrzeit ein klein wenig Spiel entwickeln. Wenn dies bei der Erstinspektion korrigiert wird, halten diese Nabe sehr lange. Hier scheint aber ein größerer Defekt vorgelegen zu haben – was aber bei diesen Naben eher ungewöhnlich ist.

Die im Foto gezeigten Schäden am Nabenkörper sind eindeutig ein Folgeschaden eines defekten Freilaufs, da reicht aber letztlich eine sehr kurze Fahrstrecke mit dem Defekt, um das zu produzieren.

Gibt es einen Grund warum du das Rad nicht gleich nach deiner Rückkehr aus dem Urlaub beim Händler reklamiert hast? Dann wäre die Chance gewesen, dass nochmal zu untersuchen, um mögliche Folgeschäden zu verhindern.

Was die fehlende Bereitschaft zum Umspeichen angeht, so finde ich das aus ökologischer Sicht auch nicht optimal. Ökonomisch macht das leider Sinn, da die Arbeit das Rad neu einzuspeichen, plus die Nabe wohl in der Tat auf dem Niveau eines vergleichbaren, neuen Laufrades liegen. Liegt an der günstigen, maschinellen Fertigung der Laufräder. Wenn man das selbst kann, ist Umspeichen aber immer eine gute Option.

Übrigens schön zu sehen, dass die Community hier aber wohl bereits für eine Lösung gesorgt hat.



Bezüglich der Geräusche des Tretlagers: Wurde das mal nachgezogen bzw. war das Rad bei der Erst- und ggfls. Folgeinspektion? Sicher, dass es das Lager selbst ist? Viele Geräusche am Rad kommen vermeintlich daher und stellen sich dann als was ganz banales raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias111 (28. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Bergamont Danke und gut das ihr euch meldet.

Auch danke für die Hilfe und Tips der Mitleser vor allem an @Mudthemaster

Zwecks Reklamation habe ich nicht gemacht aus folgenden Gründen.
#da im Urlaub ein nicht Bergamont Händler dran rumgeschraubt hat um schnell den Schaden zu beheben
#die Reperatur nicht die Welt gekostet hat und ich zufrieden war das das Fahrrad wieder gefahren ist
# im Nachhinein eine Gewährleistung zu holen obwohl von einem anderen behoben
wäre bestimmt Schwer und mit langer Diskussion verbunden 
#der nächste Bergamont Händler ca.50km weit weg ist bei mir Zuhause
#mein Händler (kein Bergamont Händler)Vor Ort gleich nach dem Urlaub auf Anweisung von mir einen Service gemacht

#das Tretlager werde ich mal prüfen habe anderweitig schon den gleichen Tip bekommen 

Ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung mir ein neues MTB zu holen und zwar das Revox Elite von 2018 als neues Rad vom Bergamont-Händler um einfach höherwertige Komponenten zu haben um länger Freude und Sicherheit dran zu haben.

Da werde ich aber die Erstinspektion + Service in anspruchnehmen um eventuelle Schäden/ Garantiefälle zu Vermeiden.

Allerdings muss ich mir das noch genau Überlegen ob ich soviel Geld in die Hand nehme.....

Grüße Tobias


----------



## Hammer100 (11. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Bergamont-Team, 
Hallo Leute,

ich bin seit einigen Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines neuen Bergamont Grandurance Modell 2018.
Nach dem Auspacken habe ich bemerkt, dass die hintere Felge einen leichten Seitenschlag hatte.
Nach Klärung mit dem Internet-Händler hab ich dies beim Örtlichen richten lassen.

Beim Abholen erklärte mir dieser heute, dass "die Felge im Nabenflansch ungewöhnlich weich sei".
Da ich eher der Fahrer und nicht der Bastler bin, sagt mir das erstmal nix.
Muss ich jetzt regelmäßig zum "richten".
War das bei den 2018er Modellen ein bekanntes "Problem"?

Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?

Gruß
Andre


----------



## bergamont (11. Dezember 2019)

Hammer100 schrieb:


> die Felge im Nabenflansch ungewöhnlich weich sei



Hm, die Felge hat keinen Nabenflansch...  ...braucht sie auch nicht. Die Nabe hat dafür sogar zwei.

Aber um die Frage mit etwas mehr Ernsthaftigkeit anzugehen:
Mir ist von einem Problem mit diesen Laufrädern nichts bekannt. Im Zweifelsfall muss das über einen Händler reklamiert werden, sollte es wirklich Anlass dazu geben. Vielleicht sprichst du deinen Händler nochmal darauf an, was er konkret meint bzw. ob er der Meinung ist, dass dies ein Defekt bzw. Mangel ist, den man reklamieren müsste.


----------



## Hammer100 (12. Dezember 2019)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Ich werde Ihn dann nochmal fragen, was genau er damit meinte.

Ansonsten werde ich die Felge ?beobachten. Ist ja noch 'ne Weile Garantie drauf.


----------



## JensMS (18. Januar 2020)

Guten Abend zusammen, ich habe mir im Oktober 2019 ein Bergamont E-Contrail (6.0 - 2018) zugelegt und war damit nun schon das ein oder andere Mal auf kleinen Trails unterwegs. Ich würde mir gerne eine Vario Sattelstütze zulegen, da das hoch- unter runterstellen schon super nervig ist. Könnt ihr mir sagen worauf ich achten muss und welche Modelle, Größen, etc. möglich sind? 

LG Jens


----------



## Basti138 (18. Januar 2020)

Durchmesser, steht auf deiner jetzigen Stütze drauf.
Länge und Hub beachten.
Den Hub wählst du so, dass die voll ausgefahrene Position deine normale, hohe Position ist.
Messen und vergleichen.
Wie weit lässt sich eine Stütze in den Rahmen schieben ohne auf ein Hinderniss zu stoßen?
Biegung am Sattelrohr oder Schrauben vom Flaschenhalter etc.

Dann die Art der Ansteuerung.
Welche Möglichkeiten der Leitungsführung hat dein Rahmen?


----------



## JensMS (18. Januar 2020)

Ok, dann bin ich ja grundsätzlich recht flexibel. Da es ein e-Bike ist und der Motor unten sitzt kann ich das so ohne zu schauen nicht genau sagen. Ich schaue im Hellen einmal nach, wobei ich mich gerade frage ob ich als Leihe das überhaupt erkennen kann.


----------



## Basti138 (18. Januar 2020)

Schau halt ob sich deine jtzige Stütze ganz einschieben lässt und messe deren Länge - steht wahrscheinlich sowieso drauf. Dann hast du mal nen ungefähren Anhaltspunkt.
Der Rahmen sieht nicht so aus, als ob da was im Weg wäre.

Detailbilder vom Rahmen machen.
Kann man am Steuerrohr noch Leitungen intern verlegen? Wahrscheinlich ja.
Oder gu guckst bei den anderen E Contrail Modellen nach, ob die mit Variostütze engeboten werden im Bergamont Bike Archive.

Es giebt ja prinzipiell drei Möglichkeiten:
Verstellung mittels Habel unten am Sattel - passt immer.
Fernbedienung, mit Leitungsanschluss oben oder Leitung unten.
Leitung unten will natürlich im Rahmen verlegt werden. Normalerweise ist das möglich durchs Sattelrohr übern Motor drüber, ins  Unterrohr und dann zum Lenker.
der Motor muss dazu ausgebaut, oder zumindest abgesenkt werden - was ja auch kein Hexenwerk ist.
Kurbelabzieher und Werkzeug zum demontieren/montieren fürs Ritzel braucht man.


----------



## JensMS (19. Januar 2020)

Habe mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, wenn ich das richtig sehe dürfte man die Leitung im Rohr bis zum Lenker verlegen können (Leitungsanschluss unten). Gibt es da einen Tricks wie ich die Leitung am besten verlege? Und ja ich weiß, Bike wird morgen geputzt... ?


----------



## Bohlig (22. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer passenden Gabel für ein Straitline Team 2012. Am liebsten wäre mir die Lyrik Ultimate RC2 Debon Air in 27.5er Ausführung. Was ich jetzt nicht weiß, gibt es eine Empfehlung für das Offset? Hinten kommt ein ca 20mm kürzerer Dämpfer, um die Geometrie wie original zu halten.
LG 



Es wäre echt toll wenn dasGewicht nach dem Fahrwerksumbau auf ca 16kg kommt, zur Zeit sind es über 18kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flieger_88 (19. März 2020)

Gude,

ich bräuchte bitte die Geometriedaten für ein Bergamont Contrail 8.0 medium 2015. Tante Google konnte mir nicht weiterhelfen und im Katalog von 2015 ist nichts vorhanden. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!!


----------



## bergamont (19. März 2020)

Category:Fullsuspension Trail TourModels:Contrail MGN,LTD 9.0/ 8.0/ 6.0/ 6.0 FMN*Size (Uni/cm)SMLXLSitzrohrlänge / seat tube lengthA420470510540Oberrohrlänge parallel / top tube length parallelB550567583597Oberrohrlänge horizontal / top tube length horizontalB*577595616631Kettenstrebenlänge / chain stay lengthC448448448448Steuerrohrlänge / head tube lengthD100110115125Lenkwinkel / head tube angleE69°69°69°69,5°Sitzwinkel / seat tube angleF74°74°74°74°⌀ Sattelstütze / seatpost diameterG31,631,631,631,6Tretlager Ausrichtung / BB orientationH-33-33-33-33Dämpfer Maße / Shock DimensionI190x51; 22x8190x51; 22x8190x51; 22x8190x51; 22x8Radstand / wheelbaseK1124114211601173Überstandshöhe / standoverheightL783787813838StackM604613618630ReachN409426445456Gabelhöhe inkl. Steuersatz / fork height inkl. headset530Nachlauf / fork rake44Steuersatz / headset dimensionZS44 | ZS56Federweg / rear travel120Tretlagergehäuse / BB dimensionBB92 Press-Fit (asym.)Schaltauge / hanger typeBGM-H035max. Scheibendurchmesser / max. Rotor size160* Contrail 6.4 FMN is not availible in size XL


----------



## Flieger_88 (20. März 2020)

@bergamont vielen Dank für die sehr schnelle Antwort!!


----------



## tobis24 (5. April 2020)

Guten Tag. Welches schaltauge brauche ich für ein bergamont trailster 8.0 Baujahr 2019. Grüße Tobias


----------



## Basti138 (5. April 2020)

__





						Bergamont Model Archive
					






					bergamontfb.de


----------



## tobis24 (5. April 2020)

Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## Basti138 (5. April 2020)

Da gibts aber zwei verschiedene - wenn du aufs Fragezeichen neben der Bezeichnung klickst...


----------



## bergamont (5. April 2020)

Da ist immer ein Set, je 1x für Shimano  und SRAM. Gibt es leider nicht einzeln.


----------



## Basti138 (5. April 2020)

Achso, das muss einem ja gesagt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobis24 (5. April 2020)

Ich finde das zu teuer. Ich brauche nur sram. Bisschen abzocke


----------



## Basti138 (5. April 2020)

Wie viel kosten die denn, was für eine Bezugsquelle hast du?


----------



## tobis24 (5. April 2020)

HIBIKE 52 Euro. Das ist doch abzocke


----------



## Basti138 (5. April 2020)

Verkauf doch das nicht benötigte im Ebay, oder im Bikemarkt
25 für eins  ist ein normaler Preis...
Oder du versuchst es beim freundlichen, evtl hat der ein einzelnes liegen.

Andere Frage:
Wie bekommt man das eigentlich kaputt? Das ist doch hart wie Sau...


----------



## tobis24 (5. April 2020)

Unfall.


----------



## tobis24 (6. April 2020)

Würde mich freuen vom bergamont service hier etwas zu lesen. 
Grüße Tobias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobis24 (6. April 2020)

bergamont schrieb:


> Da ist immer ein Set, je 1x für Shimano  und SRAM. Gibt es leider nicht einzeln.



Ich sehe da keinen Sinn drin beide schaltauge zu kaufen. Ihr müsst doch eine Möglichkeit haben mir nur das sram zu schicken 
Grüße Tobias


----------



## bergamont (6. April 2020)

@tobis24 
Wir können hier leider nur das wieder- und weitergeben, was in unserern Listen und Dokumentationen steht. Ich gebe Feedback hier aus dem Forum aber intern immer gerne weiter.

Da wir direkt keinen Verkauf oder Versand machen, müsstest du das mit deinem Händler besprechen. Evtl. kann er das Set ja splitten.


----------



## tobis24 (6. April 2020)

Strait from St. Pauli ?  
In St. Pauli ziehen sich Gegensätze magnetisch an und schaffen eine energiegeladene Atmosphäre. Die Kraft und die Kreativität an diesem Ort treibt uns an. Wir sind Bekenner und stehen zu unserer Herkunft und dem individuellen, markanten Eigensinn.

Was wir tun lieben wir, was wir hassen lassen wir. Unsere Leidenschaft vereinnahmt uns, sie treibt uns Tag und Nacht. Wir arbeiten, lachen, streiten, weinen und feiern zusammen. Am Ende steht immer ein Produkt mit viel Charakter und echtem Gefühl, ein Bike mit klarer Kante eben.


----------



## tobis24 (6. April 2020)

bergamont schrieb:


> @tobis24
> Wir können hier leider nur das wieder- und weitergeben, was in unserern Listen und Dokumentationen steht. Ich gebe Feedback hier aus dem Forum aber intern immer gerne weiter.
> 
> Da wir direkt keinen Verkauf oder Versand machen, müsstest du das mit splitten.


Sinnvoll wäre es das ihr  die Händler mit einzelnen Schaltaugen versorgt und  nicht mit Set's.
Der Endkunde ist der leid tragende.


----------



## bergamont (6. April 2020)

Persönlich bin ich da voll bei dir und habe dies auch entsprechend intern als Rückmeldung weitergegeben. Ich kann es nur jetzt auf die Schnelle leider nicht ändern und habe dir daher einen möglichen Lösungsweg aufgezeigt. Das ist sicher nicht perfekt gelöst, aber hier steckt auch keine böser Absicht dahinter.


----------



## tobis24 (6. April 2020)

So. Zum Verkauf steht ein Schaltauge  BGM H 047  (shimano)  Preis VB 25 Euro


----------



## pointex (21. April 2020)

Hallo Bergamontteam
Vorweg, bin RR Fahrer und am MTB weniger informiert.
Ich habe mir einen gebrauchten Revox Team Hardtail Rahmen gekauft, dachte die beiden Löcher über dem Tretlager 
sind E Type kompatibel. Leider habe ich geirrt, wie kann ich hier einen Shimano XT E Type Umwerfer montieren? Danke und Gruß Josef


----------



## Basti138 (21. April 2020)

Da gehört glaub ich ein Adapter dran und dann passt ein Direktmount.


----------



## bergamont (22. April 2020)

@pointex 
Es braucht keinen Adapter, nur den richtigen Umwerfer. Der nennt sich "low direct mount" und nicht E-Type. Du kannst am Revox Elite gleichen Baujahres sehen wie es aussieht.
Alternativ bei SRAM ein Beispiel für den Umwerfer - es bräuchte was mit front-pull. Was genau und wie zusammen passt hängt aber von der verwendeten Schaltung ab, daher nur exemplarisch für den Montagestandard.


----------



## pointex (22. April 2020)

Denn von SRAM hatte ich schon gefunden, den von Shimano nicht. Danke für die Mühe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HawkeyePierce (27. April 2020)

Ich liebäugel mit dem aktuellen Grandurance RD 7.

Könnt ihr mir sagen mit welcher Kurbellänge die Rahmenhöhe 57 cm ausgeliefert wird?

Und welcher Fahrradständer wird empfohlen? Auf der Produkt-Webseite vom RD 7 wird der "Clever Kickstand Mount" beworben, aber keine Empfehlungen welcher Ständer in die Vorrichtung passt.

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Que.Xx (28. April 2020)

bergamont schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer hat beidseitig eine Einbaubreite von 22,2 mm. Hat der Dämpfer denn Luft in der oberen Aufnahme wenn die Bolzen angezogen sind?
> 
> Zum Thema Farbcode wurde hier schon mehrfach etwas geschrieben, die kurze Antwort: Nein, da keine RAL-/Pantone-/etc. Farben
> 
> Kettenstrebenschutz gibt es als Set, Infos dazu folgen in Kürze.



Liebes Bergamont Team,

auch ich habe das Problem, dass seitliches Spiel bei meinem Encore Team besteht. Leider kann ich keine entsprechend Anwort auf die Frage des passenden Einbaumaß finden. Dämpfer ist der original verbaute Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 .

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Basti138 (28. April 2020)

Der Dämpfer darf Spiel in den Buchsen haben. Aber die Buchsen nicht im Rahmen!!
Der Dämpfer muss sogar axiales Spiel in den Buchsen haben, er muss sich ja drehen können.
Und dann ist die Frage, wie lang ist ein Stück Schnur?
Wie viel Spiel?


----------



## Que.Xx (28. April 2020)

Das Spiel ca. 2-4mm ist seitlich zwischen Rahmen und Buchsen. Dadurch kann sich der Dämpfer frei nach rechts und links schieben.


----------



## Basti138 (28. April 2020)

Rahmen und Buchsen ist nicht gut!!
An welcher Stelle, unten, oder oben?

Es gibt immer Fertigungstoleranzen.
=> Häng den Dämpfer aus und miss den Abstand des Rahmens/Wippe aufs Zehntel.
Die neue Buchsenpärchen darf ruhig 0,05mm breiter sein, als das gemessene Maß.

Wichtig ist auch der Bolzen, er darf nicht zu lang sein.
Wenn der seitlich übersteht, ist zwar die Schraube angezogen, jedoch werden die Buchsen nicht geklemmt.


----------



## Que.Xx (28. April 2020)

Ja werde ich wohl die Woche mal machen. Spiel ist glaube ich nur oben vorhanden.


----------



## Basti138 (28. April 2020)

Wenn die Verschraubung angezogen ist, kannst du diese dann verdrehen? Fühlt sich die verschraubung lose an, obwohl sie fest ist?


----------



## Que.Xx (28. April 2020)

Nein die Schrauben sind fest. Also die Hülse/Bolzen scheint nicht das Problem zu sein (falls das die Frage ist).


----------



## Basti138 (28. April 2020)

Lässt die sich leicht, oder nur schwer verdrehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Que.Xx (28. April 2020)

Für mein Empfinden normal bis schwer.


----------



## Basti138 (28. April 2020)

Und du bist sicher, dass sich die Buchsen in der Wippe bewegen?


----------



## Theriom (29. April 2020)

@bergamont  gestern hab ich festgestellt, dass der Steuersatz des Grandurance 6 (2020) offenbar eine Eingenproduktion ist. Entsprechen die einem Industriestandard?


----------



## Que.Xx (29. April 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Und du bist sicher, dass sich die Buchsen in der Wippe bewegen?



Wenn ich von oben auf die Wippe schaue lässt sich der Dämper nach rechts und links bewegen - könnte auch versuchen ein Video dazu zu machen.

Wenn ich das Rad am Oberrohr "anhebe" ist ein deutliches Spiel zu spüren + ein leichtes klacken. Ich habe alle Lager (außer das Hauptlager an der Achse) ausgebaut und gereinigt + neues Fett, dabei konnte ich nichts feststellen. Beim einbau ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass es vermutlich an den Dämpferbuchsen liegt.

Welches Maß brauche ich bei den Buchsen?


----------



## bergamont (29. April 2020)

Que.Xx schrieb:


> Liebes Bergamont Team,
> 
> auch ich habe das Problem, dass seitliches Spiel bei meinem Encore Team besteht. Leider kann ich keine entsprechend Anwort auf die Frage des passenden Einbaumaß finden. Dämpfer ist der original verbaute Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 .
> 
> Vielen Dank!



Hallo @Que.Xx 
Die Antwort steht aber doch sogar in dem von Dir zitierten Beitrag: die Einbaubreite ist beidseitig 22,2mm. Ein Spiel von 2-4 mm zur Seite ist definitv keine "Toleranz", da scheint etwas nicht zu stimmen. Bitte mal nachmessen (lassen) und prüfen ob das auch wirklich richtig montiert bzw. die richtige Größe ist. Zwar wäre prinzipiell möglich, dass die Buchsen seitlich verschleißen, wenn der Dämpferbolzen nicht korrekt angezogen ist und sie sich im Rahmen bewegen, aber selbst dann erscheint mit 2-4 mm Spiel eine ganze Menge.


----------



## bergamont (29. April 2020)

@Theriom Der Steuersatz ist insofern nicht Standard, als dass er ohne Gabelkonus und mit 36° Innenwinkel daher kommt. Möglicherweise gibt es passendes Material von Drittherstellern, aber das haben wir nicht getestet/verifiziert.
Im Zweifel empfehlen wir immer das Originalteil zu verwenden:
273480 BGM Headset Grandurance PT-F13E-476 19


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HawkeyePierce (29. April 2020)

HawkeyePierce schrieb:


> Ich liebäugel mit dem aktuellen Grandurance RD 7.
> 
> Könnt ihr mir sagen mit welcher Kurbellänge die Rahmenhöhe 57 cm ausgeliefert wird?
> 
> ...



@bergamont 
Die Frage ging an euch


----------



## bergamont (29. April 2020)

@HawkeyePierce 
Ja, war noch am abklären.
Kurbellänge 175 mm
Für die Seitenständermontage braucht es zwei Teile: Den Adapter (277422) und den eigentlichen Seitenständer (250604). Beide Artikel können über jeden Bergamont-Händler bezogen werden.


----------



## Que.Xx (29. April 2020)

bergamont schrieb:


> Hallo @Que.Xx
> Die Antwort steht aber doch sogar in dem von Dir zitierten Beitrag: die Einbaubreite ist beidseitig 22,2mm. Ein Spiel von 2-4 mm zur Seite ist definitv keine "Toleranz", da scheint etwas nicht zu stimmen. Bitte mal nachmessen (lassen) und prüfen ob das auch wirklich richtig montiert bzw. die richtige Größe ist. Zwar wäre prinzipiell möglich, dass die Buchsen seitlich verschleißen, wenn der Dämpferbolzen nicht korrekt angezogen ist und sie sich im Rahmen bewegen, aber selbst dann erscheint mit 2-4 mm Spiel eine ganze Menge.



Sorry, ich stand womöglich aufm Schlauch. 22,2mmx8. Ich habe heute nochmal alles ausgebaut und ausgemessen. Anbei 4 Fotos. aktuell misst die breite des dämpfers + Spacer 20,8mm d.h. eine Differenz von 1,4mm oben und an der unteren Dämpferaufnahme 21,5mm. Die Hülse an sich hat die 22,2mm. An einem Dämpferauge ist ein Verschleiß zu erkennen.


----------



## Basti138 (29. April 2020)

Bild 3:
Nimm mal die Gleithülse und stecke sie in die Wippe, sie sollte so breit sein wie die Wippe, Innenmaß.
Im Idealfall lässt sie sich leicht einschieben und fällt nicht von selber raus.
Dann steckst du die 8mm Hülse durch. Diese darf seitlich nicht überstehen.
Dann schraubst du das fest und misst den Abstand der Wippe Innenmaß.

Dann misst du die Dicke der Spacer.
Dann misst du die Dicke des Dämpferauges.

Abstand Wippe Innanmaß - (Dicke beider Spacer + Dicke Dämpferauge) = ?
Sollte ca 0,05 - 0,3mm sein.

Wenn das 1,4mm ist, ist das viel, dann brauchst du neue Spacer.
Bild 1 sieht komisch aus...


----------



## bergamont (29. April 2020)

@Que.Xx 
Ist der Dämpfer womöglich mal aus- und wieder eingebaut worden?


----------



## Basti138 (29. April 2020)

Könnte es sein, dass der Dämpfer stark zu der einen Seite hin gedrückt wird - wegen Kaltverformung?
Mal kräftig durchgeschlagen?
Einer von den 8mm Bolzen verbogen?

Das muss sich jemand live ansehen...


----------



## Que.Xx (29. April 2020)

Ein und ausbau des Dämpfers hat meines Wissens nach nicht komplett stattgefunden.

Kaltverformung kann ich ausschließen, da keine Crashs oder Durchschläge. Bolzen sehen ebenfalls gerade aus. Dicke der Spacer ca. 4 mm. Breite Dämpfer 12,8.


----------



## bergamont (29. April 2020)

Von den Fotos her sieht es so aus, als wäre der eine Spacer einseitig verschlissen. Zur Ursache kann man jetzt per Ferndiagnose nur Mutmaßen. Wenn du selbst keine Erfahrung damit hast, würde ich dringend den Gang zur Werkstatt empfehlen.
Neue Buchsen und Gleitlager sind auf jeden Fall fällig. Zu prüfen wäre wie weit des Dämpferauge eingelaufen ist (im Zehntelbereich kann man das mit Stahlausgleichscheiben retten) und ober der Dämpfer gerade und ohne Verspannung im Rahmen läuft. Ja nach Resultat müsste man dann weitersehen.
Das mit den alten Buchsen und Gleitlagern zu prüfen dürfte wenig Sinn machen, aber die kosten zum Glück nicht die Welt.


----------



## Que.Xx (29. April 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten und die guten Hilfestellungen. Ich werde mir neue Buchsen ordern und anschließend eine Werkstatt zur Kontrolle aufsuchen.


----------



## Basti138 (29. April 2020)

Haste ja noch Garantie... all zu viel selber probieren würde ich nicht.
Wenn irgendwas schief ist, bleibt die der Gang zum Händler nicht erspart.

Kannste auch die Spacer beim Schlosser aus Nylon machen lassen, damit das Dämpferauge nicht noch mehr Verschleißt. Das führt ja nur axial.
Lass der Sache ca 0,1mm Spiel dann sollte es guts ein.

Ich würde gucken, ob der Dämpfer oben mittig stizt, wenn unten festgeschraubt ist.
Dann mal Dämpferluft ablassen und einfedern und kucken, was passiert, bleibt er mittig?

Du kannst auch probieren, die Hinterbauschrauben zu lösen, 50 Prozent einfedern und die Schrauben dann anziehen. Falls irgendwo eine Verspannung drin ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koeeke01 (2. Mai 2020)

Moin Moin zusammen. Möchte mit einem Grandurance 6 gerne einen Croozer ziehen und benötige hierzu eine neue Achse hinten. Ist an dem aktuellen GD6 auch eine M12*1,75er Achse verbaut? Könnte mir hier jemand vom Bergamont Support mal einen Link zu einer passenden Achse zukommen lassen? Vielen Dank und viele Grüße, Jan.


----------



## bergamont (6. Mai 2020)

@koeeke01 Die Grandurance sind leider von uns nicht für den Anhängerbetrieb freigegeben.


----------



## Muko (11. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade bei meinem Trailster 9.0 von 2016 nen Dämpferservice gemacht und würde nun gerne mal wissen, mit welchem Drehmoment ich die Dämpferbuchsen anziehen muss.
Danke!


----------



## viperman666 (15. Mai 2020)

Na Hoppla,was man doch findet wenn man sucht!
Da ich vom Service von Bergamont keinen Antwort erhalte und die Händler in meiner Nähe auch keinen Bock haben ihre kostbare Zeit an mich zu verschwenden probier ich es hier mal.
Hab nen neuen Revox Rahmen (2018 Team) von Privat erstanden. Welches der 2 Schaltaugen ist für was!?
Besten Dank!


----------



## bergamont (15. Mai 2020)

@viperman666 

Schau mal ob das hier klar genug ist:


----------



## viperman666 (15. Mai 2020)

Super,vielen Dank!!!
Hatte mir das schon gedacht. Jedoch hatte ich einen Denkfehler. Dachte Direct mount benötigt kein Gewinde sondern nur eine Durchgangsbohrung. OK,wohl mein Fehler. 
Werde aber sowieso "standard" verbauen.
Vielen Dank nochmals!!!


----------



## Muko (21. Mai 2020)

Muko schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe gerade bei meinem Trailster 9.0 von 2016 nen Dämpferservice gemacht und würde nun gerne mal wissen, mit welchem Drehmoment ich die Dämpferbuchsen anziehen muss.
> Danke!


Könntet ihr meine Frage auch noch beantworten?


----------



## bergamont (23. Mai 2020)

@Muko Richtwert für das Drehmoment sind 10-12 Nm. Wichtig ist, dass sich der Dämpfer auf den Buchsen dreht und die Buchsen sich nicht im Rahmen bewegen.


----------



## Harlekinz (25. Mai 2020)

@bergamont 
Hallo,
Ich hab mir eben ein Bergamont Revox 7 bestellt.
Welchen Fahrradständer könnt ihr mir für das Bike empfehlen? Ich möchte beim täglichen Pendeln das Fahrrad nicht einfach auf Arbeit oder im Fahrradkeller hinlegen 

mfg
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (25. Mai 2020)

@Harlekinz Wir empfehlen zu den MY20 Revox mit Alu-Rahmen folgenden Hinterbauständer:
SYNCROS 2 bolts Direct Mount Kickstand. Kann unter Artikelnummer 250604 von jedem Bergamont- und/oder Syncros-Händler geordert werden.


----------



## Deleted 547706 (21. Juni 2020)

@bergamont 
Ein paar Fragen zur Felge BGM Pro X15, Disc, 32h:

Welche Maulweite hat die Felge? Gibt es eine Maßzeichnung wg. der anderen Maße wie Flanke usw.? 

Danke,
Volker


----------



## bergamont (22. Juni 2020)

@Volker-27777
Welches Bike hast du denn genau? Modell, Modelljahr, etc.


----------



## Deleted 547706 (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

das hier https://bergamontfb.de/archiv/model.php?ref=270343

Edit: Ich meine nur Maßzeichnungen der Felge, nur falls es missverständlich ist.


----------



## bergamont (22. Juni 2020)

@Volker-27777
Eine Zeichnung der Felge habe ich nicht im Angebot, nur folgende Maße:
Breite außen: 24 mm
Breite innen (Maulweite): 20 mm


----------



## Deleted 547706 (22. Juni 2020)

Danke.

15 mm Maulweite mit 40er Reifen irritiert mich nur. Funktioniert das auf Dauer? Alle mir bekannten Empfehlungen deuten auf eine größere Maulweite hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (22. Juni 2020)

Sorry, ich habe die Maße eben oben geändert, hatte falsch abgeschrieben - so macht es dann auch Sinn.


----------



## Deleted 547706 (22. Juni 2020)

So sieht das besser aus ( hatte einfach keine Lust den Reifen zu demontieren). 

Danke.


----------



## Andreas 2905 (5. Juli 2020)

Hi Support Team.
Ich habe ein Big Air Team 2005 an dem ich gestern  Risse an der Schwinge entdeckt habe.
Gibt es die Schwinge noch als Ersatzteil? Ich mag das Bike und würde es ungern aufgeben.
Die Risse sind auf beiden Seiten ausgehend von der kleinen Bohrung.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (6. Juli 2020)

Fahre den selben Rahmen auch noch   unkaputtbar eigentlich  glaube nicht das du da noch ein hinterbau bekommst


----------



## Andreas 2905 (6. Juli 2020)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletztwenn nicht brauche ich jemanden der mir eine Naht über die Risse zieht


----------



## Basti138 (8. Juli 2020)

Einfach so ins Blaue hinein ne Naht drüberziehen kanste dir getrost schenken.
Je nachdem, was das für Alu ist, musst du Schweißgut zugeben und anschließend Wärmebehandeln.
Machst du das nicht, reißt es bei der ersten Fahrt dannach wieder. Und dann haste das Bauteil aber verpfuscht.
Es gibt Fachfirmen, die das gut machen können. Das ist aber leider teuer und der Lack muss ab.


----------



## Andreas 2905 (8. Juli 2020)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Einfach so ins Blaue hinein ne Naht drüberziehen kanste dir getrost schenken.
> Je nachdem, was das für Alu ist, musst du Schweißgut zugeben und anschließend Wärmebehandeln.
> Machst du das nicht, reißt es bei der ersten Fahrt dannach wieder. Und dann haste das Bauteil aber verpfuscht.
> Es gibt Fachfirmen, die das gut machen können. Das ist aber leider teuer und der Lack muss ab.


Jepp, da gebe ich dir recht. Der Riss muss aufgeflext werden um das richtig zu verschweissen. Mal sehen ob ich jemanden finde.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (8. Juli 2020)

muss nicht immer aufgeflext werden ich hab das mal bei einem Polski machen lassen, der sich mit schweißen sehr gut auskannte. Der hat in den Rahmen nur eine Nut reingeflext dann die stelle wie Zahnplombe  wieder zugeschweißt hinterher abgeschliffen lackiert danach sah es wie original aus und gab keinerlei probleme mehr


----------



## Basti138 (8. Juli 2020)

Die kennen sich alle gut aus. Das Problem ist nur, dass keiner weis, was für Alu das ist und auch keiner den richtigen Schweißzusatz hat.
Und wärmebehandeln kann auch fast niemand.
=> Das Material neben der Schweißnaht neigt dann extrem zu Rissbildung.
Das kann dann auch kein Fachbetrieb mehr retten.
Wenn das Bike artgerecht gefahren wird, führt an nem Fachbetrieb definitiev kein Weg vorbei.


----------



## Carlene123 (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo, ich würde gerne mein Bergamont E-Contrail Expert (2019) versichern lassen. Allerdings kann ich die Rahmennummer nicht finden. Wo sollte die denn sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (19. Juli 2020)

Da sollte auch ein Aufkleber sein mit ner Handyapp drauf und ner Nummer beginnend mit BGM.
Die Nummer muss aber trotzdem irgendwo eingeschagen sein - bei Alu.


----------



## bergamont (19. Juli 2020)

Konkret für dieses Modell habe ich es gerade nicht im Kopf, aber bei E-Bikes ist gewöhnlich an einer der folgenden Stellen ein Barcode / QR-Code und darunter die Rahmennummer unter Klarlack:

Unterrohr unmittelbar vor dem Motorcover
Sitz- bzw. Sattelrohr hinten

Wenn das auch bei genauerer Suche nicht zu finden sein sollte, bitte nochmal melden, dann lasse ich das nochmal konkret für dieses Modell prüfen.


----------



## Carlene123 (20. Juli 2020)

Danke für die Hinweise! Ich hab aber immer noch keine eingeschlagene Nummer gefunden im Rahmen. Dadurch bin ich mir unsicher, ob eine der anderen Nummern wirklich die Rahmennummer ist  Es fängt  allerdings keine mit BGM an. Wäre super, wenn das nochmal für mein Modell nachgefragt werden könnte!


----------



## Figarino (30. Juli 2020)

Hallo @bergamont ,
hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Thread gelandet. Ich habe ein Bergamont Comtrail 7.9 und auch sehr zufrieden damit. Würde jetzt gern eine RockShox Reverb mit internem Zug nachrüsten. Kann ich am Sattelrohr unten ca. 3cm überm Tretlager eine Bohrung für den Zug anbringen?

Vielen Dank,
Suedstern


----------



## bergamont (31. Juli 2020)

@Suedstern 
Zu derartigen Modifikationen am Rahmen können wir hier nur sagen, dass das von unserer Seite weder geprüft noch beurteilt werden kann. Wir raten generell davon ab Löcher in den Rahmen zu bohren, da dies je nach Position und Ausführung der Bohrung den Rahmen schwächen und schlimmstenfalls auf Dauer zum Bruch führen kann.

@Carlene123 
Entschuldige die späte Antwort, du kannst uns gerne schnell ein Foto der Nummern per PM schicken, dann finden wir das schnell heraus.


----------



## BikeAkademie (7. September 2020)

Hallo ich habe ein big air ltd von 2010 und ich würde gerne wissen ob man ein aufkleberset bekommen könnte


----------



## bergamont (7. September 2020)

@BikeAkademie Die Rahmendekore sind keine Aufkleber im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern sog. Wassertransfers die in der Regel unter Lack angebracht sind. Daher gibt es die auch leider nicht zum einzeln Nachkaufen.


----------



## BikeAkademie (11. September 2020)

@bergamont das ist mir bewusst ich wollte auch nur ein aufkleberset oder muster mit bergamontschriftzügen


----------



## Tuegi (25. September 2020)

Hallo allerseits,

ich möchte die Lager meines 2013er Fastlane (29er) tauschen und habe hier gelesen gelesen, dass ich die folgenden Lager brauche:
2x61903 VRS (17x30x7)
2x63802 VRS (15x24x7)
2x3803 VRS (17x26x7)
4xIGUS JFM-1517-06

Dies stimmt allerdings nicht mit den original verbauten Lagern überein. Anstelle des spezifierten zweireihigen Schrägkugellagerns (3803 VRS) sind einreihige Rillenkugellager (63803 VRS) verbaut. Daher die Frage, welche der beiden Lager nun die richtigen sind, 63803 oder 3803? Auch die angegebenen Gleitlagerbuchsen JFM-1517-06 gibt es so bei IGUS nicht. Sind hier vielleicht die IGUS-JFM-1517-055 gemeint?

Vielen Dank, 
Tuegi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (28. September 2020)

@Tuegi 

Was das Wälzlager angeht, ist es praktisch egal. Das Zweireihige wurde wohl mal spezifiziert aber das Einreihige geht genauso gut - vielleicht sogar besser weil größere Kugeln - wenn es jetzt 7 Jahre gehalten hat, würde ich das direkt wieder rein machen.

Was das IGUS-Lager angeht, gute Frage. Da gibt IGUS gerne auch mal unterschiedliche Spezifikationen an. Hier ist mir konkret nichts bekannt und ich müsste auf das von uns angebotene Lagerkit verweisen. Aber schreibe da doch einfach mal IGUS direkt an, die antworten meist sehr schnell und können sicher die korrekte Variante benennen.
Form und Maße sind ja eindeutig und an Lagermaterial kann es ja vielleicht inzwischen auch besseres/anderes passendes geben.


----------



## Ctrl123 (6. Oktober 2020)

Hallöchen  ich hab die Frage ob es noch Ersatzteile für mein kürzlich gekauftes KiezPro 2012 gibt? wie die Original Pedale und Sattelstütze (beides Orange)
VG


----------



## ProBotnik (28. Oktober 2020)

Hi Bergamont,

ich habe kürzlich den Straitline Team Rahmen von 2014 erstanden - habe aber ein Problem bei der Montage des Dämpfers am Hinterbau des Bikes:
Der mitgelieferte Bolzen mit welchem der Dämpfer an der HR Schwinge montiert wird ist nur minimal Dünner als das Dämpferauge des Dämpfers somit  hat dadurch kein(e) Gleitlager/Laufbüchse Platz. siehe Fotos
durchmesser Dämpferauge Vivid RC2 (vor2014)  -->  15,00mm
durchmesser Montage Bolzen HR-Schwinge         -->   14,9mm

Benötige ich andere Montage Bolzen? Wenn ja Welche?
oder
ist der Dämpfer nicht Kompatibel zum Rahmen?

Danke vorab
lg


----------



## bergamont (28. Oktober 2020)

@ProBotnik 
Der Dämpfer dreht hier nicht über ein Gleitlager, sondern über die Lager in der Wippe. Es sollten links und rechts spacer zwischen Dämpferauge und der Lager sitzen. Wenn man dann den Bolzen einsetzt, sollte der Dämpfer spielfrei sein. 
Oben am Hauptrahmen ganz klassisch über das Gleitlager.


----------



## ManuelMTB2020 (20. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Bergamont Team,

an meinem Trailster 8 2020 habe ich nach rund 3 Monaten und 800km ein zu straffes lenken festgestellt, ein einstellen des lenkkopflagers brachte keine Abhilfe.

Nach kurzer Demontage habe ich erkannt das vermutlich nicht ausreichend fett am Lager war und dieses bereits zu rosten begonnen hat.  Welche Lager brauche ich oben und unten am lenkkopf? Mit den Nummern auf den lagern finde ich online keine sicheren Aussagen..

Grüße Manu


----------



## Basti138 (20. Dezember 2020)

Bergamont Model Archive
					






					bergamontfb.de
				




BGM F13-X, A-Headset, semi-integriert, Tapered
Ich bezweifle, dass du einzelne Lager bekommst.

Ändere deine Bikepflege, du machst die alle Lager kaputt, nicht nur den Steuersatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManuelMTB2020 (20. Dezember 2020)

Hi danke für die schnelle info, mal sehen was ich mit der kennung finde.

Naja bike Pflege Wasser schwamm und bike reiniger.. das ich die Lager im Winter alle mal fette stand schon auf dem Programm. Hätte nicht innerhalb der kurzen Zeit solchen rost erwartet..

Grüße Manu


----------



## Basti138 (20. Dezember 2020)

Die OEM Teile findest du nicht auf dem Aftermarket. Vielleicht hast du Glück beim örtlichen und findest baugleiche Lager in der Wunderkiste. Es sollte der Winkel fein gelasert irgendwo drauf stehen.

Das sind fertige Industrielager, da kommt Wasser rein. Da sie gedichtet sind, können die sehr schlecht trocknen. Und wenn ich mir den Rost anschaue, hast du das nicht nur ein Mal gemacht, sondern jedes WE.
Kannste den Hinterbau auch gleich mitmachen. Und das Innenlager. Und die Naben. Und nen Gabelservise. Du löst mit den Putzmittelchen das Fett und spühlst es raus.
Aber schön sauber ist es


----------



## ManuelMTB2020 (20. Dezember 2020)

Na klar regelmäßig gereinigt und ebenfalls im regen regelmäßig gefahren. Ist ja nicht nur zum anschauen gedacht.

Dachte mit ein bis zwei mal im Jahr fetten komme ich hier aus..

Der rost geht schon runter sieht auch nicht mehr so wild aus. Aber in den fingern gedreht fühlt sich das untere Lager nicht mehr 100%ig an..

Hätte hier auf Edelstahl und mehr Fett bei der Montage gesetzt. Naja, dann lese ich vom Lager mal direkt ab und versuche mein Glück..

Danke nochmal für die schnellen Tipps..


----------



## Basti138 (20. Dezember 2020)

Du hast aber 0 Mal gefettet  
Fülle die Spalten mit weißer Montagepaste und es kann kein Wasser rein.

Du kannst auch die Methode der Wirtschaftsverweigerer probieren:
Die Kugellager kannst du aufhebeln, es purzeln kleine Kugeln raus. Diese putzt du und dann rollst du sie mit dem handballen über ein 1000 Schmirgelpapier. Dann klebst du sie mit Fett ins Lager und machst die wieder zusammen.
Das wird ne Zeit lang wieder laufen.

Du musst den Lagerinnenring zu der Seite mit der Dichtung hin raushebeln - die Dichtung hat ne Nut und hält Aussen und Innenring zusammen.

Ich empfehle dir von Finishline das weiße Teflon Fett. Oder das günstigere Galli.


----------



## ManuelMTB2020 (20. Dezember 2020)

Guter plan 😅  das mit dem fetten ist nach reinigen bereits erfolgt. (Die übrigen Lager des Fullys folgen noch)

Mmh die 2. Variante erspar ich mir und such lieber nach neuen lagern geht glaub wesentlich schneller. 😆

Hat mich nur gewundert mein Daily Hardtail zur arbeit knapp 4.000km in 2 jahren, wesentlich billigeres bike von nem anderen Hersteller bekam regelmäßig  Reinigungen sowie permanente regenfahrten und hatte nicht so ausgesehen.. Thats Life.. 

Nunja morgen mal ausbauen und dann im Netz suchen, so bekommt das bike auch noch n Weihnachts geschenk..


----------



## Basti138 (20. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab das vor 10 Jahren mal mit meinem Steuersatz gemacht als Notlösung, weil ich kein Lager gefunden hatte. Ich wollte warten, bis er Spiel bekommt und den dann erneuern. Der Steuersatz ist immer noch verbaut


----------



## xrated (4. Januar 2021)

-


----------



## Que.Xx (13. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich musste mich die Tage mal meinem Tretlager widmen. Ich fahre ein Bergamont Encore 2016. Leider bekomme ich die Lager nicht ausgetrieben - **** Pressfit. Hat jemand wertvolle Tips?


----------



## bergamont (13. Januar 2021)

Que.Xx schrieb:


> Hat jemand wertvolle Tips?



Ja, wenn du es selbst machen möchtest, verwende das passende Werkzeug - gibt es schon ab ca. 20 Euro im Fachhandel.


----------



## Basti138 (13. Januar 2021)

Das war zu mädchenhaft 
Dein Problem wird wahrscheinich sein, dass du das Lager nicht gescheit zu fassen bekommst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (26. Januar 2021)

Raus bekommt man die auch mit Schraubendreher aber spätestens beim einpressen braucht man passendes Spezialwerkzeug.


----------



## Que.Xx (27. Januar 2021)

hallo zusammen,
Lager sind raus. Ich brauchte Unterstützung beim Fixieren des Rads. Am Ende habe ich die Lager raus und wieder rein bekommen Ohne spezialwerkzeug. Ich muss an dieser Stelle noch sagen das ich nicht überzeugt bin von den e13 Lagern!...


----------



## Basti138 (27. Januar 2021)

Warum nicht?


----------



## Que.Xx (27. Januar 2021)

weil sie nicht lange halten. damit stehe ich auch nicht alleine da.


----------



## Basti138 (27. Januar 2021)

Frühzeitigern Ausfall gibts eigentlich immer wegen Wassereintritt, besonders Pressfit ist anfällig.


----------



## Deleted 573664 (18. Februar 2021)

Hallo an das Bergamont Team. Ich besitze nun seit geraumer Zeit ein encore 7.0. Jedesmal frage ich mich wofür die Mounts neben dem Bottlecage mount sind. Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## bergamont (18. Februar 2021)

@Encore7 Die Ösen waren für Zubehör wie Werkzeug, E-Teile, etc. gedacht, wenn man sie nicht direkt mit Gurten am Rahmen befestigen möchte, sondern mittels Halterungen, die man entweder mit dem Zubehör bekommen oder auch separat gekauft hatte. Da gab/gibt es ja eine ganze Reihe kleiner Helferlein, damit man das Nötigste direkt am Rad hat. Habe jetzt aber nicht spezielles als Beispiel parat.


----------



## 4Helden (24. Februar 2021)

Mal ne frage zu meinem Roxtar Carbon LTD 27,5.
Warum gibt es für hinten nur eine Freigabe für 160er Scheiben?
Liegt es am Platz zwischen dem Rahmen? oder an der höheren Kraft die dann anliegt?
Das der Rahmen dann brechen könnte?

Also am Platz kann es nicht liegen.Da ist noch genügend vorhanden.


----------



## Basti138 (24. Februar 2021)

Wo hast du ie Bremse montiert unten an der Kettenstrebe oder?
Da kanns je nach Bremssattel eng werden mit der Sitzstrebe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Helden (24. Februar 2021)

Ja, unten. Aber nach oben ist noch Massig Platz. Währen ja nur 10mm.


----------



## Basti138 (24. Februar 2021)

Probiers...
Ist halt dann ohne Gewährleistung.
Gibt auch verschiedene Adapter, welche mit Durchgangsbohrungen und welche, die extra am Rahmen verschraubt werden. Je nachdem ändert sich die Position des Bremssattels dann auch nach hinten.


Warst du nicht der, mit der MT5?


----------



## 4Helden (24. Februar 2021)

Genau der.
Shigura lass ich erstmal. Da ich eh neue Scheiben und Beläge für die neue Saison brauche,gehe ich erstmal auf einen Nummer größere Scheiben. Vorne auf 203mm, und hinten dann halt auf 180er,wenn machbar.


----------



## Basti138 (24. Februar 2021)

Du brauchst dann nen passenden Adapter für die MT5.

MT5 und 160 ist dir hinten zu wenig ?


----------



## 4Helden (24. Februar 2021)

Denke mal Bremsleistung kann man nie genug haben.Und wenn ich mit meinem Aktuellen Kampfgewicht +  evtl. Kinderanhänger.Dann hätte ich gerne mehr reserven,auch hinten.


----------



## Basti138 (24. Februar 2021)

Hänger + Carbon ist glaub ich keine gute Idee   
Wo machste den fest, am linken Ausfallende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Helden (25. Februar 2021)

Jup. Links an der Bremsseite.


----------



## Basti138 (25. Februar 2021)

Hat das ne Hängerfreigabe, ne oder?


----------



## 4Helden (25. Februar 2021)

Vielleicht kann der Online Support sich dazu mal äußern ;-)


----------



## bergamont (25. Februar 2021)

Der Online-Support kann dazu leider nur sagen, dass wir diese ganzen Freigaben nicht aus der Luft greifen und keine noch so ausführliche Diskussion über das "Warum" an der Freigabe selbst etwas ändern kann.

Fakt ist einfach, dass es in der Vergangenheit zum Anhängerbetrieb kaum bis keine Test-Standards gab. Insofern waren diesbezügliche Freigaben für alle Hersteller mit hohem Restrisiko verbunden. Bei sportlichen Rädern hat man das, und ich rede nicht nur von Bergamont, daher in aller Regel ausgeschlossen.

Generell gilt auch hier: der Rahmen wird - höchstwahrscheinlich - nicht gleich brechen, nur weil eine längere Gabel oder eine größere Bremse reinkommt. Aber, der ursprüngliche Einsatzbereich verändert sich, was dann längerfristig dazu führt, dass das Rad oder einzelne Bauteile außerhalb ihrer Spezifikation bewegt werden und frühzeitig versagen können. Von unserer Seite können wir daher nicht für Einzelfälle die ursprünglichen Freigaben ändern oder relativieren. Es bleibt uns nur, so transparent wie möglich damit umzugehen (z.B. durch entsprechende Hinweise am Rahmen oder in der Anleitung).

Heute (Modalljahr 2021) haben wir tatsächlich schon bei vielen Modelle eine Freigabe für Kindersitze oder Anhängerbetrieb. Das beruht aber auch neueren Test-Standards und kann leider nicht auf Modelle früherer Modelljahre übertragen werden. Letztlich kommt das aber auch erst durch die gestiegene Nachfrage nach solchen Lösungen auch abseits der Sparten Trekking- und Cityräder. Wir hoffen, dass sich hier in Zukunft noch mehr tut und wir in der Branche mehr Standardisierung von Befestigungsmöglichkeiten für solches Zubehör sehen, denn das erleichtert wiederum das Testen und Konstruieren von haltbaren, praktischen und gutaussehenden Lösungen.


----------



## 4Helden (25. Februar 2021)

Danke für die Ausführliche Erläuterung ;-)


----------



## Basti138 (25. Februar 2021)

Und machst dus? 
Mir würde der Hänger mehr Sorgen machen.
Wahrscheinlich ein einlaminiertes Ausfallende und dann hängt der Hänger da dran und zerrt einseitig.
autsch


----------



## 4Helden (26. Februar 2021)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Und machst dus?
> Mir würde der Hänger mehr Sorgen machen.
> Wahrscheinlich ein einlaminiertes Ausfallende und dann hängt der Hänger da dran und zerrt einseitig.
> autsch



Aber ganz ehrlich. Ich denke wenn ich mit 30-40 Sachen über Stock und Stein Ballert, das die Belastung höher ist ,als wenn ich gemütlich mit 12-15 kmh auf dem Radweg unterwegs bin, trotz Anhänger.


----------



## Deleted 573664 (12. März 2021)

Servus an das Bergamont Team. Ich habe eine Frage. Produziert ihr noch mtb oder ist da ein Stopp durch corona oder ein Produktions Ende?


----------



## Basti138 (13. März 2021)

Was ich weis, dass viele Hersteller ausverkauft sind - also Liefertermin 2022.
Mich würde das interessieren, in wie weit das durch die Unterbrechung der Lieferketten begründet ist - oder ob das wirklich an der Nachfrage liegt.
Einige Hersteller können die Bikes nicht komplettieren, weil es an Schaltgruppen, Gabeln, etc fehlt. Und die verbauen, was da ist "limited edition"
Ich glaube auch, dass viele 2022 auf einen Modellwechsel verzichten.


----------



## 5LIM (13. März 2021)

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach Geometrie Daten vom Straitline Team aus 2016 um die passende Größe für mich zu finden. 

Danke im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (13. März 2021)

Wie groß biste denn, Schrittlänge?

Hier hast du das Bike und ein paar Daten, leider ist die Geo nicht dabei.




__





						Bergamont Model Archive
					






					bergamontfb.de


----------



## 5LIM (16. März 2021)

Danke, das hatte ich auch bereits gefunden. Steht leider nur die Ausstattung drin. Bin 182cm und frage mich ob M zu klein ist.


----------



## Basti138 (16. März 2021)

Hab doch was gefunden, evtl hilfts ja 









						Das neue Bergamont Straitline | Prime Mountainbiking
					

Das neue Bergamont Straitline sieht seinem Vorgänger ganz und gar nicht ähnlich! Hier gibt es alle Infos zum neuen Downhill Bike.




					prime-mountainbiking.de
				





Mit DH Geos kann ich nicht viel anfangen, weil ich kein DH fahre.
Die sind aber eigentlich immer anders, weil man eigentlich nur im Stehen fährt - kürzer.
Ich glaube, du kannst dich an der Konfektionsgröße orientieren und das wäre dann L.
BZW halte ich M für zu klein/kurz bei 182.

Kannst ja hier nochmal fragen, oder hier


----------



## bergamont (16. März 2021)

@5LIM
Hier die Geodaten aus 2016, denke bei 182 cm Körpergröße solltest du ein L nehmen. M dürfte grenzwertig kurz sein.


----------



## 5LIM (16. März 2021)

danke vielmals!


----------



## Hamtidamti (18. März 2021)

Hallo Bergamont Team,

aktuell fahre ich noch ein Revox 9.3 aus 2013, das auf Garantie in 2016 mal einen neuen Rahmen erhalten hat. Damals war dann nur noch der Rahmen des Rvox Ltd aus 2016 in schwarz/grau/orange lieferbar.
Nun suche ich die Geometrietabelle zu diesem Rahmen und finde nichts.
Wärt ihr bitte so lieb und stellt die hier mal ein? Das wäre echt klasse.


----------



## bergamont (18. März 2021)

@Hamtidamti


----------



## Hamtidamti (18. März 2021)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## xrated (31. März 2021)

@bergamont 
habt ihr noch eine Sitzstrebe fürs Encore? Die ist nämlich bei mir grade kaputt gegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## User-1 (31. März 2021)

Hallo Bergamont-Team,
Ich würde gerne meine Vodersteckachse am meinem Threesome 6.2 wechseln, könnte ich dafür die Maße wissen, weil auf der Achse steht nix
Gruß und Danke im Voraus


----------



## Basti138 (31. März 2021)

15x100 non Boost passend für deine Sector.


----------



## bergamont (1. April 2021)

xrated schrieb:


> @bergamont
> habt ihr noch eine Sitzstrebe fürs Encore? Die ist nämlich bei mir grade kaputt gegangen.


Das müsstest du tatsächlich bitte einmal über deinen Händler anfragen lassen. Da ich für Rahmen und Rahmenteile keine Auskunft geben kann.


----------



## xrated (1. April 2021)

bergamont schrieb:


> Das müsstest du tatsächlich bitte einmal über deinen Händler anfragen lassen. Da ich für Rahmen und Rahmenteile keine Auskunft geben kann.



Ich habe keinen Händler. Sind die nicht alle zu? Ich will auch dort nichts reparieren sondern ein Ersatzteil beziehen und das geht bei Corona nicht.
Ausserdem hat der davon nichts ausser Arbeit und sicher auch kein Interesse weil die zu mit Arbeit sind.
Der Vertrieb von Scott ist auch nicht in der Lage mir eine Antwort zu geben (Bergamont wurde ja wohl von dem übernommen). Wieso ist ein Hersteller nicht in der Lage so eine einfache Frage zu beantworten?
Das man nichts direkt bestellen kann sehe ich ja noch ein aber wenigstens eine Antwort ob es das Teil noch gibt wäre schön gewesen.


----------



## bergamont (1. April 2021)

@xrated Mir wäre auch lieber, wenn ich diese Frage mit Ja/Nein beantworten könnte - das ist mir aber leider nicht möglich.
Was die Händler angeht, Fahrradwerkstätten haben geöffnet, genauso wie Autowerkstätten. In der Regel bieten die Händler (=Fahrradwerkstatt) auch weiterhin Verkauf per Click&Collect (auch wenn der "Click" meist per Email oder Telefon stattfindet) an. Was die Auslastung angeht, ja das ist momementan ein echtes Problem - aber dafür können weder die Hersteller noch die Händler etwas. 
Schicke mir sonst gerne eine PM wo do her kommst und ich schaue ob wir jemanden in der Gegend haben, der dir helfen kann.


----------



## xrated (2. April 2021)

@bergamont
Und mit Garantie ist da auch nichts mehr möglich? Der Riss ist ja genau nach der Schweissnaht.
Ihr schreibt unter Garantie das es beim Hinterbau nur max. 3 Jahre sind ohne Wartungsnachweise aber die hätten das ja auch nicht verhindern können. An den Lagern liegt das nämlich auch nicht. Aber ich habe leider keinen Beleg vom Kauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (6. April 2021)

@xrated 
Leider ist die Garantie nun mal an Erstbesitz (Nachweis über Kaufbeleg) und die sonstigen Regeln unserer Garantiebedingungen gebunden. 
Auch ist die Stelle wo der Riss auftritt nicht automatisch auch ursächlich für das Bauteilversagen. Das ist einfach die schwächste Stelle der Schweißverbindung, wenn der Rahmen z.B. überlastet wird, bricht er eben zuerst dort und dann wäre es eben auch kein Garantiefall. Das alles können wir aber unmöglich über das Forum beurteilen.
Mein Angebot steht, schicke mir deinen ungefähren Standort per PM und ich versuche den Kontakt zu einem unserer Händler aus der Gegend herzustellen, um zu prüfen was hier möglich und/oder verfügbar ist.


----------



## xrated (8. April 2021)

Bin grad überlegen die Achse zu nehmen (müsste natürlich gekürzt werden und Gewinde verlängert)


Herstellerreferenz: 00.4318.005.030


Boost 12x148 mm
Länge: 195 mm
Gewindelänge 20mm
Gewindesteigung M12x1.75
Achse Maxle Stealth hinten MTB, 12x148, Länge 195mm, Gewindelänge 20mm, Gewindesteigung M12X1.75 - *Boost Trek ABP Frames*


----------



## HawkeyePierce (18. April 2021)

Hi @bergamont ,

was brauche ich beim 2020 Grandurance RD 7 für eine Sattelklemme wenn ich die Schnellspannerklemme gegen eine mit Innensechskant tauschen will?

Danke!


----------



## budav (7. Mai 2021)

Hallo @bergamont 
Ich habe einen Evolve Rahmen, den ich zum Aufbau eines Bikes nutzen machte. Leider fehlen die die Teile, die in die Schwinge über dem Lager und direkt unter dem Dämpfer eingeschraubt werden. Was sind das für Teile, bekommt man diese noch oder was wären Alternativen?
Danke für Informationen


----------



## bergamont (7. Mai 2021)

@budav Mach mal bitte ein Foto von der Stelle. Verstehe nicht genau was du meinst.


----------



## budav (7. Mai 2021)

@bergamont,
ein Bild von meinem Rahmen kann ich gerade nicht machen, habe jetzt ein Bild von der Schwinge gefunden. Ich meine die beiden schwarzen Teile links in der Schwinge.


----------



## bergamont (7. Mai 2021)

Das sieht nach einem 2005er Evolve Enduro Light oder 2004er Evolve Enduro aus - ich fürchte die Teile haben wir nicht mehr einzeln. Wenn du Zugang zu einer Drehbank hast, könntest du dir evtl. entsprechende Spacer anfertigen (lassen).


----------



## budav (7. Mai 2021)

@bergamont Da müssten dann eigentlich M6 Gewindemuffen in der entsprechenden Länge auch helfen.
Danke!


----------



## xrated (12. Mai 2021)

Von Trek die W300777 ABP Steckachse passt sogar direkt am Encore. Hab zwar noch 1-2 Gewindegänge draufgemacht aber hätte auch so gereicht.
Was ich nicht ganz verstehe das die beim aufmachen trotz Fett so knarzt, habe extra noch eine 12x16x1mm Scheibe untergelegt damit es auch flächig aufliegt. Da ist nämlich sonst eine 16-17mm große 0.5mm tiefe 
Mulde von der Schraube wodurch die Achse sonst nur an den Rändern auf der Mutter mit SW24 aufliegt.

Leider braucht die Achse auch noch einen 8mm Schlüssel.

Dieses knarzen hatte ich auch an der Yari und ebenfalls mit so einer Scheibe behoben, deswegen hatte ich die noch da. Da hatte ich aber dünnere genommen.


----------



## Peter1986 (24. Mai 2021)

Guten Tag Team Bergamont.

Ich habe einen Rahmen gekauft, Bergamont Contrail 7.0  von 2010

Nun benötige ich eine Sattelstütze, aber dafür benötige ich das richtige Maß. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen? Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (25. Mai 2021)

@Peter1986 Der Durchmesser ist 31,6 mm


----------



## xrated (30. Mai 2021)

Mein Encore läuft seit einiger Zeit wieder ohne Geräusche dank maßgefertigter Abstandsbuchsen. Wo gibts denn noch ein bezahlbares Enduro das im Leichttrimm 13kg wiegt, mit dem man XC Touren fahren kann oder mit anderen Komponenten wie Dämpfer und Laufräder im Bikepark alles mitmacht.
Gerade jetzt mit Corona wo alles ein Selbstläufer ist, verstehe ich nicht das Bergamont nichts mehr baut.


----------



## Basti138 (30. Mai 2021)

Ja, voll schade.
Mein Trailster muss wohl noch ein paar Jahre halten.


----------



## xrated (19. Juni 2021)

Umbau auf Mullet mit 160er Gabel und vergrößerter negativer Kammer durch DualAir. Der Vorbau hat -17° und 50mm, Lenker Newmen 10mm Rise.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (19. Juni 2021)

Oha keine Berechtigung um das Bild zu sehen ???


----------



## xrated (19. Juni 2021)

jetzt aber


----------



## Ctrl123 (11. Juli 2021)

Hallöle @bergamont ... ich habe heute mal das alte tretlager aus meinem kiez pro 2012 ausgebaut und gemerkt das ich es wechseln muss. ich hab nur null dunst welches innenlager das ist und wo ich ein neues mit 20mm achsdurchmesser bekomme? bzw gibt es eine empfehlung? vg


----------



## bergamont (11. Juli 2021)

@Ctrl123 Wenn es so eines ist, wie im Bild, dann kann dir das ein Bergamont-Händler unter der Artikelnummer 248866 bestellen.


----------



## marin062 (16. Juli 2021)

Ich hab ein Bergamont E-Revox 5.0 2018

Welches Schaltauge brauch ich als Ersatz

Ist BGM-H035 korrekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ctrl123 (16. Juli 2021)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Ctrl123 Wenn es so eines ist, wie im Bild, dann kann dir das ein Bergamont-Händler unter der Artikelnummer 248866 bestellen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1306324


super das ist es 👍🏻 gibt es einen namen für das lager?


----------



## bergamont (16. Juli 2021)

@Ctrl123 der Artikel heißt bei uns BGM BB set Kiez Dirt 2015


@marin062 ja, korrekt. BGM-H035 ist für dein Bike korrekt.


----------



## silent2608 (9. August 2021)

@bergamont 

Gibt es eine Aussage zum Drehmoment der Dämpferbolzen am Trailster Elite 2018 Carbon? Der Dämpfer bzw. die Aufnahme verursacht nervige Knackgeräusche seitdem ich das Rad fahre, auch nach Ersatz der Fox Eyelet Hardware. 

Da nirgends eine Drehmomentangabe existiert, frage ich mich ob ich hier die ganze Zeit krass daneben liege mit dem Drehmoment. Die Dämpferbolzen selbst weisen leichte Laufspuren auf, diese sind aber nicht erhaben. Ich denke das kann man wegpolieren, eine Ersatzteilnummer würde ich mir sicherheitshalber trotzdem gerne notieren.


----------



## Basti138 (9. August 2021)

Sind das umlaufende Laufspuren auf den Bolzen?


----------



## silent2608 (9. August 2021)

Sind umlaufend, ja!


----------



## Basti138 (9. August 2021)

Kucke, on die Buchsen maßhaltig sind. Der Dämpfer muss sich auf den Buchsen drehen.
Die Buchsen dürfen sich nicht im Rahmen drehen!

Hast du die schwarzen Alubolzen, oder die Gewindehülse mit Schrauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silent2608 (9. August 2021)

Die Buchsen sind ganz neu und auch korrekt (5- bzw. 7 teiliges Fox set link), wobei ich die Aluhülse mit einer Lagerpresse einpressen musste - sehr eng. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass sich die Aluhülse um die beigen Gleitlager drehen kann, obwohl das sicherlich die Intention ist.

Die Dämpferbolzen sind Gewindehülsen mit Schrauben. Damit Dämpferbolzen und Aluhülse des Dämpfers sich nicht relativ zueinander drehen können, dürfte ein zweistelliges Drehmoment notwendig sein.


----------



## Basti138 (9. August 2021)

Die dreiteilige Verschraubung (Gewindehülse und 2 Schrauben) sind robust.  Ich würde sie so anziehen, wie die Vorbauschrauben am Gabelschaft.

Das Fox Buchsenkit:
Die Hülse des Buchsenkits muss im Rahmen axial geklemmt werden und darf sich nicht drehen.
Dazu darf die Hülse vom Bolzenkit seitlich nicht überstehen, sondern muss etwas kürzer sein, im Idealfall überdeckt sie 3/4 der Fläche der Wippe/Rahmen.
Und dann reichen eigentlich 5...6...7...8 NM.

Die Hülse von diesem Fox Buchsenkit darf natürlich umlaufende Spuren haben.


Test:
Buchsenkit ohne Dämpfer montieren. Das Dämpferauge mit eingelegten Buchsen+ Beilagscheiben muss schmäler sein, als das Innenmaß des Rahmens mit verschraubter Hülse.

Den Dämpfer an jeweils nur einem Auge verschrauben - es muss sich drehen lassen und axial minimal Spiel haben, ca 0,1 bis 0,5mm.
Die Hülse darf sich nicht mitdrehen.


----------



## silent2608 (9. August 2021)

Alles klar, grundsätzlich macht das ja alles Sinn, insbesondere weil ja irgendwie klar ist, dass sich die Aluhülse in den Gleitlegern drehen soll und sonst nichts. Ich schaue mal wieviel Drehmoment ich benötige, bis die Rotation an der richtigen Stelle geschieht. Vielleicht habe ich hier ja durch Fertigungstoleranzen eine besonders blöde Situation. Falls es eine offizielle Obergrenze lt. Bergamont gibt, wäre das aber trotzdem interessant.

Den Edelstahlbolzen dürfte hohes Anzugsdrehmoment egal sein, aber die Wippe ist aus Carbon mit eingebondeten Alu-inserts + schweineteuer als Ersatz.


----------



## Basti138 (9. August 2021)

Normalerweise dreht sich dieses Buchsenset sehr leicht.

Ich ziehe bei meinem Trailster Alu diese Schrauben nur mit sowas fest und mit zwei Händen nochmal nach. Das ist max 5NM, wenn überhaupt.
Sollte locker reichen.
Keine Ahnung, hab keinen Dremo 🤔


----------



## xrated (25. August 2021)

silent2608 schrieb:


> @bergamont
> 
> Gibt es eine Aussage zum Drehmoment der Dämpferbolzen am Trailster Elite 2018 Carbon? Der Dämpfer bzw. die Aufnahme verursacht nervige Knackgeräusche seitdem ich das Rad fahre, auch nach Ersatz der Fox Eyelet Hardware.
> 
> Da nirgends eine Drehmomentangabe existiert, frage ich mich ob ich hier die ganze Zeit krass daneben liege mit dem Drehmoment. Die Dämpferbolzen selbst weisen leichte Laufspuren auf, diese sind aber nicht erhaben. Ich denke das kann man wegpolieren, eine Ersatzteilnummer würde ich mir sicherheitshalber trotzdem gerne notieren.



Am Encore, was ja eine ähnliche Umlenkung hat, hatte ich lange Zeit Knarzgeräusche und ständig kaputte Lager weil die Scheiben zwischen Wippe und Rahmen zu schmal waren d.h. die Lager waren total verspannt und es hat die Carbonwippe an den Enden ganz schön zugeschnürt beim festschrauben.
Vielleicht ist das ja ähnlich.
Also entferne mal Dämpfer und Sitzstreben von der Wippe und schau dir das Mittellager im Rahmen genauer an.

Bei vielen Dämpferbuchsen lässt sich das in der Tat nicht mehr von Hand drehen, heisst aber nicht das es das im Betrieb nicht tut. Zu leicht sollten die sich auch nicht drehen lassen, sonst verschleissen die Gleitlager zu schnell.


----------



## namaste_nepal (26. August 2021)

Welches Schaltauge Brauche ich für ein Roxtar 9.0 Carbon, Bj. 2015? 
BGM-H035?

Danke für die Info!


----------



## bergamont (26. August 2021)

@namaste_nepal BGM-H035 ist korrekt.


----------



## namaste_nepal (26. August 2021)

Wow, danke für die super schnelle Antwort. Schade, dass das bei E-Mails an Euch (Bergamont) nicht auch so gut klappt, da warte ich heute noch auf eine Antwort. Aber nun weiß ich ja bescheid...


----------



## Shadowrunner (1. September 2021)

Moin, ich habe ein Big Air 6.2 bekommen, und die Buchsen am Fox Dämpfer sind ausgeschlagen. Welche sind die richtigen, und wo finde ich die?

Ich habe gefühlt 2 x das gesamte Internet durchgesucht, aber ich finde nicht die passenden Infos :-(

Wäre sehr dankbar für eine Hilfestellung.


----------



## Basti138 (4. September 2021)

Ausbauen, messen.
Du brauchst die Einbaubreite und den innendurchmesser. Und das Ganze passend für deinen Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x_FreiRider_x (4. September 2021)

Wenn du eh neue und dazu noch gute haben möchtest ? Schreib am besten gleich Huber an, Schreib was du für einen Rahmen hast und du bekommst was du brauchst


----------



## sepplmail (5. September 2021)

Hallo liebes @bergamont Support Team, 

ich wollte für mein Revox Team 2019 ein neues BGM-H047 Schaltauge kaufen. Ich finde es leider nur im Doppelpack (direct-mount und Standard) für 50 Euro und mehr. Ich verstehe aber den Sinn dahinter nicht, weil eines davon ja immer das falsche ist? Kann man über euch oder einen lokalen Händler auch nur das einzelne, korrekte Schaltauge kaufen? 

Danke euch! 
VG Joseph


----------



## Shadowrunner (5. September 2021)

Okay, vielen Dank. Habe ich gemacht und mir welche bestellt.


----------



## ManuelMTB2020 (8. September 2021)

.


----------



## supperharry (14. September 2021)

Guten Abend,

Habe gerade auf Bergamont Homepage geschaut.
Baut die Firma keine Mountainbikes mehr?


----------



## Basti138 (14. September 2021)

Schwerpunkt Pedelec. Nur das Revox gibts noch.
War dieses Jahr auch schon so.


----------



## Xyz79 (2. Oktober 2021)

@bergamont Könnt ihr mir den Lochkreis der Kurbel beim Big Air tyro 24 von 2020 nennen? 
Bekomme das Rad erst Ende des Monats und wollte ein kleineres Blatt verbauen.


----------



## bergamont (4. Oktober 2021)

@Xyz79 Der Lochkreisdurchmesser ist 104 mm


----------



## Xyz79 (4. Oktober 2021)

Besten Dank


bergamont schrieb:


> @Xyz79 Der Lochkreisdurchmesser ist 104 mm


.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjoernemann (11. November 2021)

Moin @bergamont,
ich fahre ein Trailster Ex 7.0 von 2015 und würde den Manitou-Federelementen (Mattoc Pro und McLeod) gerne einen Service verpassen lassen. Euer Flagship-Store auf St. Pauli gibt es ja leider nicht mehr. Habt ihr einen Tipp, wo ich in HH einen Service durchführen lassen kann?
Danke!


----------



## bergamont (12. November 2021)

@bjoernemann
Erste Möglichkeit einen Bergamont-Händler zu finden ist unsere Händlersuche.
Wenn es dir nur um Service das Federlement geht, könntest du auch den Hayes-Support unter [email protected] kontaktieren - die sprechen dort auch Deutsch.
Eine weitere Alternative wäre die Teile zu einem Spezialbetrieb zu senden. Es gibt verschiedene Anbieter, ich kann dir hier keine Präferenz nennen, aber über die Forumsuche findest du Erfahrungen der Community.


----------



## x_FreiRider_x (13. November 2021)

bjoernemann schrieb:


> Moin @bergamont,
> ich fahre ein Trailster Ex 7.0 von 2015 und würde den Manitou-Federelementen (Mattoc Pro und McLeod) gerne einen Service verpassen lassen. Euer Flagship-Store auf St. Pauli gibt es ja leider nicht mehr. Habt ihr einen Tipp, wo ich in HH einen Service durchführen lassen kann?
> Danke!


Schau mal im Bikemarkt nach gibt einege die Service für Federelemente anbieten und auch alle die dort registriert sind Top


----------



## bjoernemann (15. November 2021)

Danke an euch für die Tipps!


----------



## TheRealSunnyBoy (9. Dezember 2021)

Mein 2021er Revox 7 soll eine neue Feder-Gabel erhalten - aber das Steuerrohr sei 1 1/8 und nicht tapered, sagt mein Händler. Deshalb findet er keine passende Gabel.
Stimmt das?


----------



## bergamont (10. Dezember 2021)

@TheRealSunnyBoy 
Das Revox 7 2021 hat in der Tat ein 1 1/8" Steuerrohr, aber warum der Händler dafür aus diesem Grund keine Gabel finden sollte, erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz.
Sicher, einige langhubigere Gabeln gibt es vielleicht ausschließlich mit Tapered Steuerrohr, aber die 1 1/8" sind immer noch ein gängiger Standard, vor allem im Bereich 100 mm Federweg und mehr dürfte an diesem Rad sowieso nicht verbaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheRealSunnyBoy (10. Dezember 2021)

Danke! 
Etwas präziser: ich möchte gerne eine "bessere" Federgabel als die ab Werk verbaute Rockshox Judy Silver. Als Alternative wurde mir Rockshox Reba empfohlen, die es zwar als 1 1/8" geben sollte, aber lieferbar ist das nun seit Monaten nicht.

Ich selbst tue mich schwer verfügbare 1 1/8" Federgabeln zu finden, die im mittleren Preissegment liegen aber eben schon leichter und feinfühliger ansprechen. 

Vielleicht gibt es eine passende Empfehlung hier aus der Community?


----------



## Basti138 (10. Dezember 2021)

Du kannst theoretisch auch eine tapered Gabel in deinen Rahmen einbauen.
Es gibt Steuersätze mit aussenliegendem unteren Lager,
Allerdings wird die Einbauhöhe größer, was den selben Effekt auf den Rahmen hat, wie zu viel Federweg.
Ob der eine Zentimeter dem Rahmen schadet sei mal dahingestellt.
Gewährleistung im Schadensfall ist die andere Sache.


----------



## DomW (1. März 2022)

Moin,

kann mir Jemand sagen, wie schwer die Gabel vom aktuellen Grandurance einzeln ist?

Grüße

Dom


----------



## FelixFoi (25. März 2022)

Hallo Bergamont Team,
bei meinem Bergamont Trailster 8.0 von 2017 möchte ich die Schaltung von 2x11 auf 1x12 tauschen. Gibt es für die BGM PR35 Laufräder einen XD- oder Microsplinefreilauf?
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Basti138 (25. März 2022)

Nein, musste umspeichen. 12x142 Nonboost.
Oder du nimmst die SX/NX Kassette mit 11 Zähnen am kleinen.


----------



## silent2608 (31. März 2022)

@bergamont 

Könnt Ihr mir einen Händler in Umgebung Stuttgart nennen, der mich nicht abwimmelt mit Garantie/Prüfung? Ich habe das Bike (Trailster Elite) 2019 in Regensburg gekauft und es sieht nach Riss an der Kettenstrebe aus.

Ich komm mir hier schon etwas verarscht vor, wenn das der hochgelobte Service bei Rädern mit Vertrieb über Fachhändler sein soll. Da kann ich auch beim Direktversender kaufen...


----------



## bergamont (31. März 2022)

@silent2608 Schreibe uns bitte per PM die Details dazu. Bitte mit Foto der Rechnung, dem Schaden und der Rahmennummer. Dann kann ich das an die Kollegen vom Service weitergeben um das Problem zu lösen.


----------



## Basti138 (31. März 2022)

silent2608 schrieb:


> @bergamont
> 
> Könnt Ihr mir einen Händler in Umgebung Stuttgart nennen, der mich nicht abwimmelt mit Garantie/Prüfung? Ich habe das Bike (Trailster Elite) 2019 in Regensburg gekauft und es sieht nach Riss an der Kettenstrebe aus.
> 
> Ich komm mir hier schon etwas verarscht vor, wenn das der hochgelobte Service bei Rädern mit Vertrieb über Fachhändler sein soll. Da kann ich auch beim Direktversender kaufen...


Du musst auch sehen, dass aktuell die Saison beginnt, alle gleichzeitig die Räder rausholen und beim Händler stehen. Und dann muss natürlich jeder Händler seine Stammkunden bedienen.
Hier in München hast du teilweise 4 - 6 Wochen Wartezeit 

War das eine größere Kette, oder ein kleinerer Laden?


----------



## silent2608 (31. März 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Du musst auch sehen, dass aktuell die Saison beginnt, alle gleichzeitig die Räder rausholen und beim Händler stehen. Und dann muss natürlich jeder Händler seine Stammkunden bedienen.
> Hier in München hast du teilweise 4 - 6 Wochen Wartezeit
> 
> War das eine größere Kette, oder ein kleinerer Laden?



Mehrere Kleinere. Ich verstehe ja auch, das es wirtschaftlich nicht attraktiv ist. 
Jedoch ist der Weg über den Händler ja idR der Einzige bei Rädern mit Vertrieb übers Händlernetz, daher versteh ich nicht so recht was das Endgame ist (auch von den Händlern die einem absagen, sowas merkt man sich doch?!). Die Lösung ist wohl nie weiter als 20km vom Händler wegziehen, bei dem man gekauft hat.


----------



## Basti138 (31. März 2022)

Das ist doof, verstehe dich da voll.
Bergamont Teile bekommst du ja nur übern Händler.
Wird der Hinterbau getauscht, oder der ganze Rahmen?
Wahrscheinlich Ketten und Sitzstrebe, weil man nicht ausschließen kann, dass die Sitzstrebe nicht auch schief ist  🤔

Wasn das genau für ein Trailster? 2018 27,5 Carbon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silent2608 (31. März 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das ist doof, verstehe dich da voll.
> Bergamont Teile bekommst du ja nur übern Händler.
> Wird der Hinterbau getauscht, oder der ganze Rahmen?
> Wahrscheinlich Ketten und Sitzstrebe, weil man nicht ausschließen kann, dass die Sitzstrebe nicht auch schief ist  🤔
> ...



Genau, ich bin auch extrem zufrieden damit. Es könnte auch nichts sein, der Lack ist sehr dick. Es ist aber eine Stelle mit, wie ich meine, gutem Potential für Lastspitzen (Kerbwirkung).


----------



## bergamont (31. März 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Wird der Hinterbau getauscht, oder der ganze Rahmen?


Noch hat Bergamont nichts dazu sagen können, weil noch keine Nachricht mit den angefragten, aber für eine Bearbeitung von Garantiefragen zwingend notwendigen Informationen vorliegt.

Wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue sieht das eher nach Lack ab, als Rahmen durch aus. Aber müsste man bei besserem Licht und aus anderer Perspektive sehen. Ggfls. auch mal live. Aber wie gesagt @silent2608 bitte einmal Nachricht an uns mit den ganzen Infos, dann gebe ich das an die Kollegen vom Service mit Bitte um Einschätzung und ggfls. Händlerkontakt.


----------



## Basti138 (31. März 2022)

Ob das ein Schaden ist oder nicht  
Das ist ja die Kettenstrebe und in der Sitzstrebe ist ein Gleitlager.


Das ist echt schade, dass es keine Bio Fullys mehr gibt 
Nach zwei Threesomes bin ich momentan mit einem Trailster 7.0 überglücklich.
Mein altes Threesome und das Trailster sind unverkäuflich  
Das sind halt für kleinere Fahrer super geniale, agile Bikes.
Und das Trailster kann extrem klettern, wo andere Probleme haben runterzuschieben.


----------



## silent2608 (31. März 2022)

Ich komme erst morgen dazu, ich bin gerade nicht am gleichen Ort wie das Bike. 
In jedem Fall schonmal besten Dank für die Reaktion und Anweisungen!


----------



## Basti138 (31. März 2022)

Du scheinst ja auch aus dem Maschinenbau zu kommen?

So nen Schaden hatte ich an nem Cube, da war die Abstandshülse des Lagers zu kurz, so dass sich die Gabelung beim Festziehen extrem verspannt hat.  Das waren aber schon so 1,5mm.

Da müsste bei dir eine Hülse und ein Igus Gleitlager sitzen.


----------



## silent2608 (31. März 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja auch aus dem Maschinenbau zu kommen?
> 
> So nen Schaden hatte ich an nem Cube, da war die Abstandshülse des Lagers zu kurz, so dass sich die Gabelung beim Festziehen extrem verspannt hat.  Das waren aber schon so 1,5mm.
> 
> Da müsste bei dir eine Hülse und ein Igus Gleitlager sitzen.



Ja das ist schon problematisch, da ist definitiv Spiel drin (0.5mm), was natürlich schön volle in die Kerbe buttert.
Aber das Drehmoment hat sicher immer gepasst, ich bin der Snob mit dem Wera Drehmo und Mitutoyo Messchieber..


----------



## Basti138 (31. März 2022)

Kannst ja Scheibchen beilegen. Oder du drehst dir ne Hülse, die saugend rein passt.
Das Gleitlager braucht halt minimal Axialspiel.
Das Dremoment dürfte der Gabelung egal sein - das stützt sich ja an der Hülse ab.


----------



## T21 (12. April 2022)

Moin, ich habe bei meinem Contrail 6.4 (2014) die Lager am Hinterbau gewechselt. Könnte mir jemand sagen, was das korrekte Drehmoment für die Schraubverbindungen ist. Auf den Schraubenköpfen ist leider keine Angabe.


----------



## bergamont (15. April 2022)

@T21 
Richtwert sind 8-10 Nm
Wichtig ist die Schrauben im Hinterbau mit einer mittelfesten Schraubensicherung zu behandeln. Die Bolzen anziehen und die Schraubensicherung vor der nächsten Fahrt vollständig aushärten lassen. Danach nicht mehr nachziehen - nur regelmäßig auf lose Schrauben prüfen. Wenn man die Schrauben nochmal nachzieht, verliert die Schraubensicherung an Wirkung und die Bolzen können sich im Betrieb lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (25. April 2022)

Kann mir jemand den sattelrohrdurchmesser vom 20er big air tyro sagen? Hab erst nächste Woche wieder ne Schieblehre zur Hand. 30,9 oder 31,6? 
Danke


----------



## Basti138 (25. April 2022)

Guck mal hier. Der Durchmesser ist immer bei Seatpost mit angegeben.
Glaub 30,9.






						Bergamont Model Archive
					






					bergamontfb.de


----------



## Xyz79 (25. April 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Guck mal hier. Der Durchmesser ist immer bei Seatpost mit angegeben.
> Glaub 30,9.
> 
> 
> ...


Leider steht der Durchmesser nicht dabei.


----------



## Basti138 (25. April 2022)

Welches Tyro haste denn? jahr?


----------



## Xyz79 (25. April 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Welches Tyro haste denn? jahr?


Modelljahr 2020


----------



## Basti138 (25. April 2022)

Ja, da hast du recht, ab 2018 ists ein anderer Rahmen und es steht nur bis 2017 der Durchmesser dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (25. April 2022)

Der Durchmesser ist 30,9 mm


----------



## dessbe (30. Mai 2022)

Hey 👋  hoffe jemand kann mir helfen?!… Muss leider das Schltauge meines Trailster 7 (2017) - 2x11 - austauschen. Habe mir in der Zwischenzeit bereits ein BGM H035 Auge bestellt - musste leider feststellen, das es etwas dicker ist, als das zerbrochene. Muss ich da was spezielles beachten oder habe ich das falsche Schaltauge bestellt? Danke für eine kurze Antwort.


----------



## Basti138 (30. Mai 2022)

Das H035 ist schon richtig 
Trailster bis 2018.
Mache doch mal Bilder. Wo ist es dicker?
Dieses Schaltauge ist recht weich habe ich festgestellt.


----------



## xrated (31. Mai 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das ist echt schade, dass es keine Bio Fullys mehr gibt
> Nach zwei Threesomes bin ich momentan mit einem Trailster 7.0 überglücklich.
> Mein altes Threesome und das Trailster sind unverkäuflich
> Das sind halt für kleinere Fahrer super geniale, agile Bikes.
> Und das Trailster kann extrem klettern, wo andere Probleme haben runterzuschieben.


Geb mein Encore auch nicht so schnell her, fährt als Mullet genial.


----------



## Chantale_TH (4. Juni 2022)

@bergamont Hallo, mein Bergamont E-Revox Sport FMN ist jetzt 2 Wochen alt. Leider habe ich beim fahren plötzlich ein Tickern (ähnlich wie ein Blinkerklacken im Auto). Beim Händler sagte man mir das sei ein normales Kettengeräusch. Dem kann ich aber kein Glauben schenken das es plötzlich aufgetreten ist. Ist so ein Problem durchaus bekannt?
Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
C. Thurau


----------



## Basti138 (4. Juni 2022)

Könntest Du bitte ein Video hochladen, meine Glaskugel ist grad bei der Inspektion 🤔


----------



## Chantale_TH (4. Juni 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Könntest Du bitte ein Video hochladen, meine Glaskugel ist grad bei der Inspektion 🤔


Leider nicht. Durch die Lautstärke der Räder lässt sich das Geräusch nicht aufnehmen. Ist aber auch nur hörbar wenn man fährt und nicht wenn man das Rad dreht. 
Versuche es später nochmal und lade es dann ggfs. mal hoch


----------



## sepplmail (4. Juni 2022)

Versuch es einzugrenzen - tritt es in allen Gängen auf? 
Welche Frequenz hat das Geräusch? Kommt es einmal pro Kurbelumdrehung, pro Umdrehung der Kette oder pro Umdrehung der Kassette?
Eher hinten oder eher vorne?
Wenn es plötzlich auftrat wäre ich erstmal vorsichtig, nicht dass ein Kettenglied beschädigt ist was zum plötzlichen Kettenriss inkl. evtl. unangenehmer folgen führen könnte


----------



## dessbe (12. Juni 2022)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Das H035 ist schon richtig
> Trailster bis 2018.
> Mache doch mal Bilder. Wo ist es dicker?
> Dieses Schaltauge ist recht weich habe ich festgestellt.


Sorry konnte erst jetzt das Bild schiesse… anbei der Unterschied des defekten und neuen Schaltauge… die Dicke am Teil, welches an der Schaltung montiert wird, ist paar Milimeter Im Unterschied!


----------



## Basti138 (12. Juni 2022)

Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dessbe (12. Juni 2022)

Markierter gelber Teil ist beim linken ca. 2mm dicker (schwer zu erkennen auf dem Bild) dadurch lässt sich nach der Montage nicht jeder Gang einlegen. Muss ich da ein speziell dünnen Schaltauge bestellen?! Gibt es Unterschiedliche Dicken bei den H35?


----------



## budav (12. Juni 2022)

Das kann man doch mit den Stellschrauben an der Schaltung nachregulieren. Dürfte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Hauptsache das Schaltauge passt in die Rahmenaufnahme und ist nach der Montage genau senkrecht.


----------



## Basti138 (13. Juni 2022)

Es geht um die äussere Anlagefläche. Das Schaltauge wird von innen an den Rahmen montiert und es ist plan => Die Anlagefläche vom Schaltauge und somit das Schaltwerk, ist an der selben Stelle wie vorher.
Das Material ragt etwas weiter nach innen, was völlig egal ist.

Neues Schaltauge prüfen, ob es auch gerade ist. Und dann natürlich Endanschläge und Seil einstellen.
Und dann ist noch die Frage, warum das alte Schaltauge schief war - hat das Schaltwerk auch was abbekommen?


----------



## dessbe (13. Juni 2022)

Ok, danke euch… werde es wohl zu einem Profimechaniker bringen müssen, um alles kontrollieren zu lassen🙏


----------



## Timeboy25 (14. Juni 2022)

bergamont schrieb:


> @kyburger 10-12 Nm als Richtwert. Wichtig ist, dass sich der Dämpfer in den Buchsen und die Buchsen nicht im Rahmen drehen.


Moin 
Ich brauche für mein straitline 7.3 aus 2013 die hinterradachse die dieses sonder maß hat man kriegt die nirgens hab über einen Händler die vermeintlich richtige Achse bestellt und ankam eine zu kurze so nichtmal ein Gewinde Gang in den Rahmen geht. Wo kriege ich nun die richtige Achse her?


----------



## bergamont (14. Juni 2022)

@Timeboy25  Hat Dein Händler die Achse bei unserem Vertrieb/Service bestellt oder hat er einfach irgendwo eine vermeintlich passende Achse bestellt?
In jedem Fall ist ein Bergamont-Händler erst mal der richtige Ansprechpartner.


----------



## Timeboy25 (14. Juni 2022)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Timeboy25  Hat Dein Händler die Achse bei unserem Vertrieb/Service bestellt oder hat er einfach irgendwo eine vermeintlich passende Achse bestellt?
> In jedem Fall ist ein Bergamont-Händler erst mal der richtige Ansprechpartner.


Mein Händler ist ein bergamont Händler, die haben bei euch angerufen auf Nachfrage eine Achse gekriegt die aber trotzdem nicht passt meiner Meinung nach evtl für das falsche Modell morgen rufen sie nochmal an und probieren die richtige Achse zu besorgen.


----------



## bergamont (15. Juni 2022)

@Timeboy25 OK, dann bist Du auf jeden Fall an der richtigen Stelle. Denke, da hat einfach jemand einen Fehler gemacht, nicht schön aber kommt leider mal vor. Schreib uns gerne nochmal an, wenn es da weiterhin Probleme geben sollte. Am besten per PM mit Händlerkontakt.


----------



## Timeboy25 (15. Juni 2022)

bergamont schrieb:


> @Timeboy25 OK, dann bist Du auf jeden Fall an der richtigen Stelle. Denke, da hat einfach jemand einen Fehler gemacht, nicht schön aber kommt leider mal vor. Schreib uns gerne nochmal an, wenn es da weiterhin Probleme geben sollte. Am besten per PM mit Händlerkontakt.


Okay mach ich falls es notwendig is. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixFoi (20. August 2022)

Hallo Bergamont Team,
bei meinem letzten "Abflug" hat leider der Hinterbau etwas abbekommen. Das Rad ist ein Trailster 8.0 Plus von 2017. Gibt es hier noch Ersatzteile?


----------



## Basti138 (21. August 2022)

Geben tuts die schon noch. Aber du willst sie wahrscheinlich nicht haben...


----------



## bergamont (22. August 2022)

@FelixFoi Es gibt noch eine begrenzte Anzahl kompletter Rahmen, Streben habe ich auf den ersten Blick keine mehr gesehen, aber evtl. passt die eines anderen Modelles. In jedem Fall müsstest du über einen Händler gehen um konkrete Preise/Verfügbarkeiten zu erfragen. Evtl. kann dein Händler auch mal mit unserem Service sprechen, ob es noch andere Alterantiven gibt.


----------



## Xyz79 (24. September 2022)

Welches Schaltauge brauche ich denn beim 2020er Big Air Tyro? 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das das jetzt noch gerade ist.


----------



## Basti138 (24. September 2022)

Bergamont Model Archive
					






					bergamontfb.de


----------



## Xyz79 (24. September 2022)

Perfekt. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (27. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,
Ich habe jetzt von einem Jungen aus der Nachbarschaft ein Big Air 7.9 (mit Bremsmomentabstützung) aus dem Jahr 2009 mit defekten Reifen und Schlauch. Leider ist der Inbus der Steckachse ausgenudel und ich bekomme erstmal die Achse nicht gelöst.
Meine Frage an den Online Support bevor ich die Achse ausbohre, bekommt man sie noch und wenn ja, wie und wo?
Vielen Dank für Eure Mühen.


----------



## -Nico- (27. Oktober 2022)

el martn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe jetzt von einem Jungen aus der Nachbarschaft ein Big Air 7.9 (mit Bremsmomentabstützung) aus dem Jahr 2009 mit defekten Reifen und Schlauch. Leider ist der Inbus der Steckachse ausgenudel und ich bekomme erstmal die Achse nicht gelöst.
> Meine Frage an den Online Support bevor ich die Achse ausbohre, bekommt man sie noch und wenn ja, wie und wo?
> Vielen Dank für Eure Mühen.


Halt dich besser von Bergamont fern! Auf unangenehme Fragen gibt es keine Antwort beim Support, weil sie einen Fehler eingestehen müssen!!! 
Ich bin zum Glück weg von Bergamont! Kann nur empfehlen garnicht erst mit der Marke anzufangen!!!


----------



## bergamont (27. Oktober 2022)

@el martn 
Diese Achse haben wir leider nicht mehr lagernd. Du könntest entweder versuchen aus dem Innensechskant einen Vielzahn zu machen, indem Du z.B. ein TORX-Bit einschlägst oder Du findest eine Achse mit einer Schaftlänge von 195,50 mm (inkl. Gewinde).
Das Gewinde selbst ist 17 mm lang und ein M12 x 1.75

Ohne Gewähr: Vielleicht würde diese hier passen, ggfls. müsstest du 3 mm abnehmen.


----------



## el martn (28. Oktober 2022)

bergamont schrieb:


> @el martn
> Diese Achse haben wir leider nicht mehr lagernd. Du könntest entweder versuchen aus dem Innensechskant einen Vielzahn zu machen, indem Du z.B. ein TORX-Bit einschlägst oder Du findest eine Achse mit einer Schaftlänge von 195,50 mm (inkl. Gewinde).
> Das Gewinde selbst ist 17 mm lang und ein M12 x 1.75
> 
> Ohne Gewähr: Vielleicht würde diese hier passen, ggfls. müsstest du 3 mm abnehmen.



Super, danke. Damit kann ich was anfangen!



-Nico- schrieb:


> Ich bin zum Glück weg von Bergamont!



...und was machst Du dann hier?  

Wer hat Dir erlaubt, dass Du von der stillen Treppe wieder zurück darfst?


----------



## MichaelKe (14. Dezember 2022)

Hallo 
Ich habe ein Straitline Team in 07/2020 neu gekauft. Jetzt habe ich einen Rahmenriss in der Kettenstrebe und über den lokalen Händler in Weil am Rhein bei Euch anfragen lassen, was ich tun kann. Eine Garantieleistung wurde abgelehnt was mich doch etwas erstaunt hat. Ich war mit dem Rad 5 mal im Bikepark und habe schon diesen Bruch. Kann ich da nicht noch auf etwas Kulanz hoffen und erhalte eine neue Kettenstrebe? Das Angebot von knapp 1000€ ist mir deutlich zu teuer.
Wäre schön hier eine bessere Nachricht zu erhalten als von meinem Händler.


----------



## Basti138 (14. Dezember 2022)

Mit welcher Begründung wurde das abgelehnt?


----------



## MichaelKe (15. Dezember 2022)

Garantie sei im Juli 22 abgelaufen, die angeblichen 5 Jahre sind wohl nicht für alle Bikes.......


----------



## bergamont (19. Dezember 2022)

@MichaelKe
Da wir den Vorgang hier ohne weitere Infos nicht eindeutig identifizieren können, kann ich leider keine Auskünfte dazu geben. Aber allgemein zur Erklärung, wie hier die Entscheidungsfindung stattfindet:
Der Garantiezeitraum für Gravity-Modell ist auf zwei Jahre begrenzt, so steht es auch in den Garantiebedingungen und ist den deutlich höheren Belastungen / härteren Bedingungen in diesem Bereich geschuldet.
Nach Ablauf der Garantie wird in der Regel ein sog. Crash-Replacement-Angebot durch den Händler erstellt. In diesem Fall wahrscheinlich ein neuer Rahmen.
Die Nutzungshäufigkeit allein ist leider nicht wirklich relevant oder aussagekräftig, da eine Überlastung (welche nicht von der Garantie gedeckt wäre) jederzeit und auch bei einem einzelnen Einsatz auftreten könnte - man beachte bitte den Konjunktiv, es soll keinesfalls etwas unterstellt werden.
Des weiteren werden Dinge wie der Gesamtzustand des Rades und das Schadensbild geprüft, worauf hier konkret geschaut wird, können wir hier aber nicht im Detail beschreiben.
Wenn Du uns die Rahmennummer einmal per PM zukommen lässt, kann ich gerne nochmal die Begründung bei den Kollegen anfragen.


----------



## MichaelKe (19. Dezember 2022)

Ja, das Crash Replacement wurde mir auch angeboten, allerdings für heftige
VK - 25% = Neupreis ist 1300 € - 25% = 975€ und das wohl nur für die Kettenstrebe, nicht den kompletten Rahmen!
Ich würde mir wünschen, dass man hier etwas mehr Toleranz zeigt, entweder bei der Garantiezeit oder aber zumindest beim Preis, ich würde das Teil auch aus Alu statt aus Carbon nehmen aber will einfach nicht den Gegenwert des Rades für ein kleines Bauteil investieren.
Ich gehe das Rad morgen beim Händler wieder abholen und schaue dann wegen der Rahmennummer


----------



## MichaelKe (27. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe soeben mein erstes Anschreiben an Bergamont gefunden, meine Forderung auf Hilfe bei meinem gebrochenen Rahmen habe ich einige Tage vor Ablauf der 2 jährigen Garantie geschickt (gekauft 20.07.2020, E-maila n Bergamont 14.07.2022)
Somit ist die erste Ablehnung einer Garantieleistung seitens Bergamont wohl hoffentlich vom Tisch und ich erhalte nun der erwarteten Service und einen kostenlosen Ersatz der Kettenstrebe.Ich würde mich über eine kurzfristige Antwort freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergamont (5. Januar 2023)

@MichaelKe 
Bitte schicke uns per PM mal die Rahmennummer damit wir den Fall eindeutig zuordnen können. Dann gebe ich das nochmal an die Kollegen zur Prüfung weiter.


----------



## MichaelKe (5. Januar 2023)

Hallo
Laut Radhändler ist die Sache wohl positiv entschieden worden und das Teil wird versandt.
Wenn das wirklich so ist, melde ich mich nochmals.
Danke


----------



## DrDrop (Gestern um 11:29)

Ich versuche Gerade einen Ständer für das Grandurance 8 2022 zu finden. Ich habe schon rausgefunden, dass es wohl nicht ohne passenden Adapter geht, und entsprechende Steckachse. Nun kann ich allerdings nirgends eine Steckachse finden, die genau die passende Maße hat (12x168, 1.75 gewindesteigung, 20mm gewinde). Wäre es z.B. möglich, eine etwas zu lange Steckachse (z.B. https://www.bike-components.de/de/Wolf-Tooth-Components/12-mm-HR-Steckachse-p77064/ -> Typ 5: 174mm) zu nehmen, und eine Mutter oder einen Spacer zu benutzen? oder Passt auch die 166mm (Type 1) von Wolftooth? Oder noch besser, weiß jemand wo ich die genau passende Steckachse finden könnte?


----------



## bergamont (Gestern um 13:32)

@DrDrop
Die in diesem Beitrag zur Thematik genannte Achse ist derzeit problemlos lieferbar. Kann jeder Bergamont-Händler für Dich bestellen (Bestellnummer: 285961).
Vom Einbau anderer Maße würden wir abraten, bzw. können wir da nicht garantieren ob es passt, hält, funktioniert.


----------

